# 31.5" 2560x1440 165 Hz VA G-Sync - LG 32GK850G



## CallsignVega

PICTURE QUALITY
Screen Size 31.5"
Panel Type VA
Color Gamut (CIE1931) 72%
Color Depth(Number of Colors) 8bits, 16.7M
Pixel Pitch(mm) 0.2724 x 0.2724
Response Time(GTG) 5ms (Faster)
Refresh Rate 144Hz
Aspect Ratio 16:9
Resolution 2560x1440
Brightness 350nits (typ) / 280nits (Min)
Contrast Ratio Mega
Viewing Angle 178 / 178
Surface Treatment Anti glare ,3H

http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-32GK850G-B-gaming-monitor

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025836&ignorebbr=1


----------



## CallsignVega

Should have it in a couple of weeks and will post me thoughts!


----------



## FattysGoneWild

No HDR which is a fail. No excuse not to have it being so new and at that price point.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> No HDR which is a fail. No excuse not to have it being so new and at that price point.


Don't jump so much ahead, it's almost 2018 and we are still missing a decent quality 1440p 144Hz screen that isn't a TN panel. After that we can talk about extra HDR bells and whistles - which don't even work currently on PC.

I'd see even the Eizo FS2735 $1200 price point justified, if they had an A-TW polarizer to remove AUO M270's horrible IPS glow of the lower right corner on most panels.


----------



## naved777

I think this will be better than those lottery struck Gysnc/Freesync BLB mess monitors from Asus and Acer. I have seen owners of LG monitors complain a lot less than those who owns Asus or Acer gaming monitors. But again i might be wrong .......


----------



## ToTheSun!

"Free Logitech G910 Gaming keyboard w/ purchase, limited offer"

Well, that's pretty good value, right there.


----------



## HowYesNo

well having a Benq BL3200pt, this has only thing missing, 144Hz, and gsync. same size and resolution which suits me fine. hope the lag is lower (benq 23.0ms TFTcentral), and of cours flicker free.
849US translates to 950euro in my ****ty country.


----------



## amd7674

Was waiting for this one...







. I hope LG Canada will wake up and newegg.ca will offer similar deal.... cough cough

I'm trying to upgrade LG 32LD450 1080p (o/c to 75Hz)... IPS with 4:4:4 support. I didn't want to go into 4k, as you need a lot of juice to drive it.

Currently I have [email protected] (planning to upgrade to 8700k later this year) with gtx1070. I had Acer xb271hu for few weeks, but I couldn't dowgrade in size.

I just hope the VA panel is decent.


----------



## padman

Wish there was some info on EU release. Tweeted LG Nordic and they don't know anything.
This monitor has been shown twice in EU:

September 1-6 during IFA Berlin 2017 only on display.
October 6-8 during PGA Poznan 2017, available for the audience to play CS:GO and LoL.

Yet, LG Nordic/LG UK/LG Poland don't know anything about it, personally asked LG Poland and LG Nordic.


----------



## PCM2

Actually, LG UK have slotted it in for a March 2018 release.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Actually, LG UK have slotted it in for a March 2018 release.


They must have received new info this week then. I based my post on

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7a3jos/lg_32gk850gb_page_is_up_first_1440p_gsync_144hz/dp8kec6/

Anyway, March is so far away..I was hoping for a nice Xmas gift to accompany my 1080Ti.
If reviews are good and black transitions not too bad I'm probably going to import from US and eat the 25% import tax + no warranty...


----------



## Jbravo33

Subbed. May pick this up. I don’t see anywhere where it lists 165HZ tho?


----------



## CallsignVega

It's right on the spec sheet.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I wonder what VA panel this uses? All the other 32 inch 1440p 144Hz VA monitors are curved while this is flat.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I wonder what VA panel this uses? All the other 32 inch 1440p 144Hz VA monitors are curved while this is flat.


Maybe they asked Samsung not to bend a few







Or it's a mistake on the specsheet and it's actually IPS. But there's no 32" 144hz IPS (or AHVA) panels on the market. Unless..LG manufactured their own.

Edit: if one of you US guys could get a hold of support and ask what the actual contrast ratio is then we could verify if it's actually VA or IPS.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I wonder what VA panel this uses? All the other 32 inch 1440p 144Hz VA monitors are curved while this is flat.


Judging by the color gamut, size, and curve (or, rather, lack of), it could have been an order from Innolux. It's not like I see Samsung selling panels to LG, but what the hell do I know.


----------



## CallsignVega

It is quite strange for LG to use a VA panel since they are an IPS panel manufacturer. But they also went out of their way to put panel type "VA" on their spec sheet, but then list no contrast ratio.

Actually scratch that, PcMonitors.info gave up some good info:

https://pcmonitors.info/aoc/aoc-q3279vwf-31-5-inch-va-wqhd-freesync-model/

So that is obviously the same panel. 31.5" flat VA 1440P.

Panda LC320HU1A panel.

http://www.panelook.com/LC320HU1A_PANDA_31.5_CELL_overview_24400.html

All the specs are matching up with LG's.


----------



## CallsignVega




----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It is quite strange for LG to use a VA panel since they are an IPS panel manufacturer. But they also went out of their way to put panel type "VA" on their spec sheet, but then list no contrast ratio.
> 
> Actually scratch that, PcMonitors.info gave up some good info:
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/aoc/aoc-q3279vwf-31-5-inch-va-wqhd-freesync-model/
> 
> So that is obviously the same panel. 31.5" flat VA 1440P.
> 
> Panda LC320HU1A panel.
> 
> http://www.panelook.com/LC320HU1A_PANDA_31.5_CELL_overview_24400.html
> 
> All the specs are matching up with LG's.


But that's a 60Hz panel. LG is 165Hz.


----------



## amstech

LG make a solid product, I am curious to see how it pans out.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> But that's a 60Hz panel. LG is 165Hz.


The 34'' 100 Hz+ ultrawides are also using a 60 Hz native IPS panel.


----------



## AngryLobster

This is available for preorder on Newegg. 11/20/17 release date.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The 34'' 100 Hz+ ultrawides are also using a 60 Hz native IPS panel.


Nope. The new Alienware is using 100hz native. Review is up on tftcentral posted like 2 days ago. Also in the specs it says 144hz and 165hz oc which indicates 144hz native.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It is quite strange for LG to use a VA panel since they are an IPS panel manufacturer. But they also went out of their way to put panel type "VA" on their spec sheet, but then list no contrast ratio.
> 
> Actually scratch that, PcMonitors.info gave up some good info:
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/aoc/aoc-q3279vwf-31-5-inch-va-wqhd-freesync-model/
> 
> So that is obviously the same panel. 31.5" flat VA 1440P.
> 
> Panda LC320HU1A panel.
> 
> http://www.panelook.com/LC320HU1A_PANDA_31.5_CELL_overview_24400.html
> 
> All the specs are matching up with LG's.


Miss. It's 60hz. That LG panel is 144hz native and 165hz oc.

I still think it's best to call them and get a clarification on contrast ratio.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The 34'' 100 Hz+ ultrawides are also using a 60 Hz native IPS panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The new Alienware is using 100hz native. Review is up on tftcentral posted like 2 days ago. Also in the specs it says 144hz and 165hz oc which indicates 144hz native.
Click to expand...

I'm aware. My point is that the Asus and Acer ultrawides are 100+ Hz, but the panel is 60 Hz native.

By the same logic, they could overclock a 60 Hz native panel to anywhere north of 100 Hz.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> I still think it's best to call them and get a clarification on contrast ratio.


According to this post it is only 1000:1, which points to IPS/AHVA panel...

_Spoke with LG US support this time and it will be coming to Europe a few months after the US and apparently MEGA contrast is actually 1000:1 (Might not be proper VA after all and possibly be a AHVA panel). Finally the guy said it would be in the US around Black Friday to Christmas._


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7a3jos/lg_32gk850gb_page_is_up_first_1440p_gsync_144hz/dp96xzz/

The date has been correct as per Neweggs preorder date, so maybe contrast rate is the same. My guess is it is AHVA panel, thus LG could not label it as IPS monitor. Maybe there was a licensing issues with AOU owning the name... LOL...

and plot thickens...


----------



## AngryLobster

I preordered hoping it was a VA. I also have the Alienware coming and will keep one of the 2.

At least this comes with that Logitech keyboard I can use as a doorstop.

EDIT: LG's 1 year warranty is super scary.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

I'm still questionable about the VA panels and their touted "4ms" response time.

We have a 3D Animator in our office who's got a 1080ti and a samsung 34" CF791 100Hz 4ms VA monitor. I tested a few games on it and it just feels like mush compared to my 1ms dell S2716DG 27" 1440p 144Hz TN monitor.

You can see this thread on the samsung CF791 talking about input lag in the 17-25ms range in real world on a supposed "4ms" monitor.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609294/tft-central-samsung-cf791-ultra-wide-with-100hz-va-panel-and-freesync/

I'll wait until tftcentral get their hands on it and give us the real numbers.


----------



## AngryLobster

I think you are confusing input lag with pixel response. If this actually is VA there's no doubt average G2G is going to be well north of the claimed 5ms which is at the max OD setting (faster).

Also this is a Gsync panel with no additional scaler so input lag will be in the 5ms range or less.

I think the impression of input latency is greatly affected by refresh rate. A 144hz panel is going to feel snappier then a 100hz one. How many people can tell the difference between 5ms (Dell) and 15ms (Samsung). I sure as hell can't but definitely notice the difference between 100hz and 144hz.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> The date has been correct as per Neweggs preorder date, so maybe contrast rate is the same. My guess is it is AHVA panel, thus LG could not label it as IPS monitor. Maybe there was a licensing issues with AOU owning the name... LOL...
> 
> and plot thickens...


All AUO's 144/165hz not ultrawide AHVA panels are 27" so I doubt it's AHVA.

User manual of 32GK850G surfaced:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-Z4ZrgjemwCOG16ZndJQlo0RkdKWTg5RWtRUDBhVmJOYldr


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Nope. The new Alienware is using 100hz native. Review is up on tftcentral posted like 2 days ago. Also in the specs it says 144hz and 165hz oc which indicates 144hz native.
> Miss. It's 60hz. That LG panel is 144hz native and 165hz oc.
> 
> I still think it's best to call them and get a clarification on contrast ratio.


That doesn't mean anything. The majority of gaming monitors are running refresh rates higher than their panel spec sheet. Not to mention, it could be using the same panel but with a slightly different part number to reflect different refresh rates. This is fairly common, as is making versions of the same panels with smaller "bezels" a slightly different part number too. Doesn't mean at heart it's not the same panel. Two different 31.5" 1440P VA flat panels don't just pop out of thin air at the same time and be completely different. That is not how the display industry works. Significant tooling is involved.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That doesn't mean anything. The majority of gaming monitors are running refresh rates higher than their panel spec sheet. Not to mention, it could be using the same panel but with a slightly different part number to reflect different refresh rates. This is fairly common, as is making versions of the same panels with smaller "bezels" a slightly different part number too. Doesn't mean at heart it's not the same panel. Two different 31.5" 1440P VA flat panels don't just pop out of thin air at the same time and be completely different. That is not how the display industry works. Significant tooling is involved.


But you have to agree that if what this guy says is true then it's suspiciously little for a VA:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7a3jos/lg_32gk850gb_page_is_up_first_1440p_gsync_144hz/dp96xzz/


----------



## Daffan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> I think this will be better than those lottery struck Gysnc/Freesync BLB mess monitors from Asus and Acer. I have seen owners of LG monitors complain a lot less than those who owns Asus or Acer gaming monitors. But again i might be wrong .......


Every LG Ultrawide I've had had serious BLB problems. LG is not free from fault at all. Also, their $1400 LG32ud99 32" HDR IPS is a disaster in blb.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> But you have to agree that if what this guy says is true then it's suspiciously little for a VA:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/7a3jos/lg_32gk850gb_page_is_up_first_1440p_gsync_144hz/dp96xzz/


But their 4K series of monitors are VA. Maybe the 165Hz is achieved by lowering the contrast to IPS levels.

But one things for sure, if it's IPS, and there is no A-TW polarizer on a 31.5" screen, it is going to be the AUO M270 IPS glow nightmare but on steroids.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> But you have to agree that if what this guy says is true then it's suspiciously little for a VA:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/7a3jos/lg_32gk850gb_page_is_up_first_1440p_gsync_144hz/dp96xzz/%5B/URL


----------



## padman

I noticed release date pushed 2 weeks forward on Newegg, was meant to ship this Tuesday and now it says December...


----------



## AngryLobster

Yeah I'm debating cancelling my preorder because waiting another 2 weeks when it was suppose to ship today blows but I really want a VA Gsync monitor that is not a Ultrawide.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya it should be an interesting monitor. I would have continued with my pre-order if it had ULMB.


----------



## CallsignVega

Shame, looks like another monitor with this panel but no strobing backlight.

https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-Strix-XG32VQ/

I think the smear must be terrible for none of these monitors to have a strobe function.


----------



## AngryLobster

That's using the CHG70's 1800R curved panel. Completely different from this LG.

I dunno if I should just bite the bullet on a X35 ($899) or Z35P for 20hz more. I just hate Ultrawides though so I'll wait for this LG since Newegg is offering extended holiday returns.


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh ya for some reason I was thinking the LG was curved too. Been looking at too many different monitors... If it is using the CHG70's screen, that isn't good news. It did quite poorly in TFTcentrals motion testing. Especially since there is no strobing backlight on the ASUS.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> That's using the CHG70's 1800R curved panel. Completely different from this LG.
> 
> I dunno if I should just bite the bullet on a X35 ($899) or Z35P for 20hz more. I just hate Ultrawides though so I'll wait for this LG since Newegg is offering extended holiday returns.


Do yourself a favor and stay away from ultrawides. They're great when they work but the thing is they don't work ALL the time. I just bought the Omen X35 earlier this year and I'm already going to ditch it in a few weeks time.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If it is using the CHG70's screen, that isn't good news. It did quite poorly in TFTcentrals motion testing. Especially since there is no strobing backlight on the ASUS.


To be fair, Samsung's model has no working overdrive. Any attempt by Asus should be better, in theory.


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Do yourself a favor and stay away from ultrawides. They're great when they work but the thing is they don't work ALL the time. I just bought the Omen X35 earlier this year and I'm already going to ditch it in a few weeks time.


Are you having issues with games not supporting 21:9? Or something with the X35 specifically?

I'm worried about game compatibility and YouTube black bars. I'm also not the ideal user for the form factor when it comes to desktop/productivity because I do only 1 task at a time so whatever real estate gained over a 27 would be wasted.

For example, I don't do the throw a twitch stream on the left side and pretend to watch with a browser on the right thing. I'll do one or the other.

Edit: I asked Newegg about the ETA on this LG and they said the date was pushed by LG as they haven't even supplied any product yet.


----------



## padman

I hope you guys that get it make some small review of it here. Seems like LG did not sent out any review units at all and the release in EU is like in February or later..


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> I hope you guys that get it make some small review of it here. Seems like LG did not sent out any review units at all and the release in EU is like in February or later..


Just too bad, hard to spend $1000 for an unknown product. LG Canada is not even listing the model














I will send them email about it if they are planning on selling it in Canada and when.
I would love upgrade my 32" 32LG450 1080p display. I know most of you hate low rez at that size, but I got use to it. It is IPS panel with full 4:4:4 chroma support and I run it at 75Hz. I think 32" at 1440p would be perfect size.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Are you having issues with games not supporting 21:9? Or something with the X35 specifically?
> 
> I'm worried about game compatibility and YouTube black bars. I'm also not the ideal user for the form factor when it comes to desktop/productivity because I do only 1 task at a time so whatever real estate gained over a 27 would be wasted.
> 
> For example, I don't do the throw a twitch stream on the left side and pretend to watch with a browser on the right thing. I'll do one or the other.
> 
> Edit: I asked Newegg about the ETA on this LG and they said the date was pushed by LG as they haven't even supplied any product yet.


It's game compatibility with 21:9. If every game worked with ultrawide out of the box then that would be great but obviously that cannot be the case. Sometimes you'll be able to do a .ini edit or apply some community made patch in order to get the game working with ultrawide but eventually having to do this over and over again even for the newest releases gets old. And some games simply have no fix at all and you have to live with it, which makes the ultrawide wasted in that case. I guess you could say I'm over my "honeymoon" phase with ultrawide and now just looking forward to 40 inch 4k120hz.


----------



## AngryLobster

That's my ideal size and refresh rate too (40/4K/120hz+) but I don't see it happening at a reasonable price for another 1+ years so I need a place holder in the mean time.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> That's my ideal size and refresh rate too (40/4K/120hz+) but I don't see it happening at a reasonable price for another 1+ years so I need a place holder in the mean time.


Yeah 32 inch 1440p is definitely a good placeholder till then instead of ultrawide imo.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> That's using the CHG70's 1800R curved panel. Completely different from this LG.
> 
> I dunno if I should just bite the bullet on a X35 ($899) or Z35P for 20hz more. I just hate Ultrawides though so I'll wait for this LG since Newegg is offering extended holiday returns.


The XG32VQ Strix is actually an AUO VA panel, not Samsung. Would be interesting to see how it performs vs. the CHG70 panels currently out.

https://pcmonitors.info/asus/asus-xg32vq-144hz-2560-x-1440-curved-va-model/


----------



## AngryLobster

If that's the case then there's hope.

Edit: NVM, it's likely the same panel used on the Viotek GN32LD which was a blurry mess compared to even the CHG70 I had side by side.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya it should be an interesting monitor. I would have continued with my pre-order if it had ULMB.


Don't all G-Sync monitors have ULMB?

I was looking on https://www.blurbusters.com/faq/120hz-monitors/ and all G-Sync monitors seem to have ULMB.


----------



## AngryLobster

Nope. More and more are popping up without it. The Z35P & AW3418 are the "newest" Gsync Ultrawides with one being VA and the other IPS, neither having ULMB.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Nope. More and more are popping up without it. The Z35P & AW3418 are the "newest" Gsync Ultrawides with one being VA and the other IPS, neither having ULMB.


It kind of makes sense NOT to have ULMB on those 2 monitors tho since they are natively only 100hz and neither of them does guarantee a stable Overclock to 120hz.
I've seen ULMB on 100hz monitor and it flickers like **** and makes everything very dark.

No ULMB on native 144hz panel with G-Sync that haven't happened before IIRC.


----------



## JackCY

If it's a new panel and not a rehash of the Samsung VA, did they make a 27" version as well? And more importantly what are the transition speeds and quality, something that is abysmal on the Samsung panel. Pixel structure?
Asus using this panel or the Samsung in their upcoming monitor what ever it's names is and is confusingly listed by some sites as IPS some as VA and no one can decide what it will be?

Curved though


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Curved though


This LG is not curved.

I guess we have to wait for Newegg to ship it so somebody can look under the hood and check what panel it actually is.


----------



## CallsignVega

I guess the monitor could have ULMB but kinda strange not to mention it anywhere. Anyone have it on pre-order to let us know?


----------



## Sedolf

There is no mention of ULMB in the manual (post #29). It has pictures of all the menus.

I think it is AUO panel most likely. Some custom flat design for LG. Their curved panel has the same bitdepth (8bit) and the datasheet explicitly states 165Hz as max timings.
The Panda panel has the wrong bitdepth and refresh rate. Samsung is also possible but more direct competitor to LG than AU. InnoLux sometimes supply LG but they don't have any 1440p panels at that size and they haven't made any gaming panels for some years.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> This LG is not curved.
> 
> I guess we have to wait for Newegg to ship it so somebody can look under the hood and check what panel it actually is.


My bad, that's a plus then. Or maybe I meant the ASUS one is curved. Anyway, no curve is a plus from my POV, both quality and usage wise.

ULMB is not on all Gsync monitors, the module has it, but that doesn't mean it's enabled for all panels. Usually slow panels don't have it enabled...

The pricing and 32" 1440p is a no go for me, but otherwise it may not be that gloomy if one is OK with the VA issues and at this size.
Either LG panel or AUO supplied. Who knows. At least some alternatives finally even if there is no competition really between the brands.


----------



## AngryLobster

Preorder date has once again been pushed back to 12/18/17. That's a wrap for me as I've already waited since it was originally suppose to be here last week so cancelled. Now to find a alternative.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Preorder date has once again been pushed back to 12/18/17. That's a wrap for me as I've already waited since it was originally suppose to be here last week so cancelled. Now to find a alternative.


If you want 1440p (not ultrawide) VA G-Sync then there's none.


----------



## larrydavid

Review up at playwares http://playwares.com/dpreview/55862022#


----------



## AngryLobster

What a surprise. 3000+ contrast ratio and pretty good G2G pixel response.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Review up at playwares http://playwares.com/dpreview/55862022#


With the help of Google Translate OCR I translated the most interesting pictures for us for easier reading:

G2G Response Times for different levels of Overdrive

Green-Blue-Green, White-Black-White and G2G Pixel Response times compared against different Overdrive levels.

If we ignore the Fastest setting which almost traditionally has the worst RTC Overshoot then we're looking at 4.6ms G2G, 3.4ms GBG and 7.5ms WBW with the Fast setting.

Comparing it to their review or our famous AHVA monitor ViewSonic XG2703-GS they achieved respectively 3.6ms G2G, 9.3ms GBG and 10.1ms WBW with the Advanced setting, once again discarding the Ultra Fast setting because of terrible overshoot.

Are we really looking on a VA panel that can compete with the AHVAs ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Shame the monitor doesn't haven ULMB, could have been quite special.


----------



## AngryLobster

If you watch the videos, the higher response time setting of "Fastest" seems to introduce no overshoot. The default setting is "Faster."

EDIT: Nvm, there is a tiny tiny amount on the square box but I think it's imperceptible in real time.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> If you watch the videos, the higher response time setting of "Fastest" seems to introduce no overshoot. The default setting is "Faster."


I wish those squares on the videos were synced, it's annoying to compare them when they are randomly moving around.

Another thing I noticed from the review, this monitor seems to be truly flicker free, even when adjusting the brightness.
Samsung advertised theirs as flicker free but from 70% brightness and down there is flicker.

Contrast ratio seems great too, little over 3k @ 100% brightness and 3.5k @ 75% brigtness and less.

Overall everything seems fine, even the Input Lag is low.

If someone is tired of AHVA lottery and want to try something new, uses G-Sync a lot and don't mind the lack of ULMB then this is a great alternative with superior contrast and very solid response times.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> If you watch the videos, the higher response time setting of "Fastest" seems to introduce no overshoot. The default setting is "Faster."
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, there is a tiny tiny amount on the square box but I think it's imperceptible in real time.


It might be more visible in other transitions, though. I think the difference in response time between faster and fastest is also imperceptible, but one doesn't have overshoot while the other does, so the choice should be clear.

Anyway, this monitor is starting to look like a pretty decent purchase, mostly because everyone assumed dark transitions would be bad.


----------



## AngryLobster

Well I dunno if I can trust that sites measurements. Looking at their ASUS MX34VQ review, it performs even better in terms of pixel response and they some how measured around 3000:1 contrast there as well when everybody else shows 2200:1.

Also do they even specify if these measurements are done at 144hz or 165hz?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Review up at playwares http://playwares.com/dpreview/55862022#


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> With the help of Google Translate OCR I translated the most interesting pictures for us for easier reading:
> 
> G2G Response Times for different levels of Overdrive
> 
> Green-Blue-Green, White-Black-White and G2G Pixel Response times compared against different Overdrive levels.
> 
> If we ignore the Fastest setting which almost traditionally has the worst RTC Overshoot then we're looking at 4.6ms G2G, 3.4ms GBG and 7.5ms WBW with the Fast setting.
> 
> Comparing it to their review or our famous AHVA monitor ViewSonic XG2703-GS they achieved respectively 3.6ms G2G, 9.3ms GBG and 10.1ms WBW with the Advanced setting, once again discarding the Ultra Fast setting because of terrible overshoot.
> 
> Are we really looking on a VA panel that can compete with the AHVAs ?


Dayum.

Even OD OFF those response times are very good, <9ms all of them. Maybe it's just how they measure, it varies between reviewers.
Too bad they don't sync the videos, as even the Gsync demo there Gsync ON is moving later indicating input lag but who knows if they synced it or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Well I dunno if I can trust that sites measurements. Looking at their ASUS MX34VQ review, it performs even better in terms of pixel response and they some how measured around 3000:1 contrast there as well when everybody else shows 2200:1.
> 
> Also do they even specify if these measurements are done at 144hz or 165hz?


Good point. What did they measure for the HG70 panels? Or Z35?

Another important thing is price. And considering it has Gsync it's probably going to be outrageous. 953 USD HAHAHA nope no thanks LG. Would have to be 4k to be worth anywhere near that much.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Well I dunno if I can trust that sites measurements. Looking at their ASUS MX34VQ review, it performs even better in terms of pixel response and they some how measured around 3000:1 contrast there as well when everybody else shows 2200:1.
> 
> Also do they even specify if these measurements are done at 144hz or 165hz?


Can't find any info it the test was done on 144hz or 165hz.

Not sure about the accuracy of their contrast/color measurements.
They are using this $12000 Color analyzer compared to the $260 one pcmonitor.info uses or $230 one that tftcentral.co.uk uses.

Edit: Found a refurbed one for $8k.

My guess would be that at this massive price diffrence the colorimeter playwares.com use is a bit more accurate. But it's only a guess.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Another important thing is price. And considering it has Gsync it's probably going to be outrageous. 953 USD HAHAHA nope no thanks LG. Would have to be 4k to be worth anywhere near that much.


Idk where you get your price from but Newegg has had their preorder for $850 for many weeks now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What did they measure for the HG70 panels? Or Z35?


They have not reviewed those but since they are using 40 times more expensive colorimeter than pcmonitors.info and tftcentral.co.uk then the results will be different.
Especially since its so easy to introduce error when measuring contrast on VA panels where brightness of black is really low.


----------



## larrydavid

Anyone speak Korean? It'd be great if someone could e-mail them and ask them what refresh rate the pixel response tests were done at. Some monitors have their pixel response time drastically decrease with an increased refresh rate(27" AHVA 1440P, 34" Ultrawide LG 100/120hz panels).


----------



## larrydavid

The Viewsonic 2703 response times look like an AUO IPS panel at 60hz versus 144hz IMO.


----------



## Sedolf

The response time measurements on playwares are always lower than on all other pages. They haven't measured any slow response times on most VA they tested, even those known to smear.
At least the chase square video shows that on these specific transitions it is fast and there is only little overshoot at max. overdrive.


----------



## CallsignVega

I don't put much weight In their pixel speed tests.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Idk where you get your price from but Newegg has had their preorder for $850 for many weeks now.
> They have not reviewed those but since they are using 40 times more expensive colorimeter than pcmonitors.info and tftcentral.co.uk then the results will be different.
> Especially since its so easy to introduce error when measuring contrast on VA panels where brightness of black is really low.


I got the price from playware review. Forgot some US shops have already listed the monitor. For me, if shops sell it in 6 months it will be a miracle.

The LG squares video is not at 60Hz that much I can tell comparing to other videos of their that have the Hz noted.

It's not near the AUO IPS, but not as bad as some other VAs such as AG322FCX. Their data is nonsense unless they use some quite useless method for determining the times, the videos are better.


----------



## AngryLobster

Well going by their other VA reviews (Ultrawides @ 100hz), this things pixel response is rather poor for 144/165hz. There's no denying the typical VA trailing seen in both the square as well as PUBG straffing video where the rectangular black decor of the interior near the door has a similar trail following it. I don't personally mind it when it's so minor like this.


----------



## Notwist

This is one of the first GSync panels that looks professional enough to blend into an office setting. I legitimately hope they didn’t botch this, as all the specs seem perfect. Also: why does the date keep getting pushed back!? :\


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> This is one of the first GSync panels that looks professional enough to blend into an office setting. I legitimately hope they didn't botch this, as all the specs seem perfect. Also: why does the date keep getting pushed back!? :\


Probably because that is happening to all new panels made. They can't get the quality good enough, trying to tune it or something but it's lackluster anyway.
What pisses me off more is that there are OLED small displays in cameras, bigger on phones and tablets, even laptops with OLED, then some discontinued profi monitors, some medical monitors and the overpriced Dell, and of course LG OLED TVs. Yet they can't be bothered to release a consumer market OLED monitor. Even the small 13" etc. are at least 1440p, phones the same most are probably something around 5.5" and 1440p. Density not an issue at all. Yet even a 1080p 24" is nowhere let alone 27" 1440p or 30" 4k etc. Milkity milk LCD tech. when it comes to consumer market monitors. The more competitive market segments already have OLED for quite some time








Instead they are making these endless poor TN, IPS, VA, ... to milk existing factories until they can no longer once one of them breaks the oligopoly.


----------



## larrydavid

This Benq 144hz 1080p monitor seems to smear less than the LG by a decent margin http://playwares.com/index.php?mid=dpreview&page=2&document_srl=55303742#


----------



## AngryLobster

Are you basing that on the moving squares video? They both have very similar measure pixel response. What scares me about the LG is the 60hz videos in the review show some really bad scanlines or artifacts. Not sure what's going on there.


----------



## larrydavid

The squares video.


----------



## keith5

Question for people who preordered, did newegg charge you the full price or just for the stupid "free" keyboard it comes with?


----------



## Malinkadink

32 inches? Check
Gsync? Check
4k? Nope








120hz 4k? Nope








OLED? Nope








Pixel density >100 ppi? Nope









Yeah this isn't the one.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 32 inches? Check
> Gsync? Check
> 4k? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120hz 4k? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLED? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixel density >100 ppi? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this isn't the one.


Make it 27", its big enough for full immersion at a normal PC viewing distance, and no need for 4K to reach >100 ppi


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Make it 27", its big enough for full immersion at a normal PC viewing distance, and no need for 4K to reach >100 ppi


I hope LG releases another VA that's smaller.
32" 1440p has PPI of the 24" 1080p I'm using, so I'm losing fps in games to keep the "same PPI" just for a bigger screen I don't want...








I'm not running 1080p on 32"...


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keith5*
> 
> Question for people who preordered, did newegg charge you the full price or just for the stupid "free" keyboard it comes with?


They didn't charge me for either keyboard or monitor during the 2 weeks I had it preordered. I know some people got charged for the keyboard alone and I avoided that by checking out on my phone where it showed the keyboards estimated delivery as --- where as on desktop it would have charged and shipped next business day.


----------



## amd7674

another youtube video:


----------



## JackCY

And does mention it's slow and after image occurs :/ Yeah well another slowish VA. Will they ever make one that doesn't smear more than any other panel type?


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> And does mention it's slow and after image occurs :/ Yeah well another slowish VA. Will they ever make one that doesn't smear more than any other panel type?


Do you understand whatever language they're speaking in the video?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 32 inches? Check
> Gsync? Check
> 4k? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120hz 4k? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLED? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixel density >100 ppi? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this isn't the one.


What's the point even commenting in this thread, it says 1440p in the title







and you're clearly not in the market for this resolution. If you were seriously looking for monitor then you'd know that no [email protected] monitor exists, minus the homemade prototype some Asian guys can make. Same goes for OLED pc monitors, no such thing exists either excluding some medical screens and 2 models of 13" laptops. microLED monitors might come faster than OLED. Dell discontinued their OLED monitor after 2 months. I guess they realized what burn-in is.


----------



## AngryLobster

I can't take that video serious when the guy applied automotive window tint to the monitor and spends 1/3 the time going over picture modes/crosshair.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Do you understand whatever language they're speaking in the video?
> What's the point even commenting in this thread, it says 1440p in the title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you're clearly not in the market for this resolution. If you were seriously looking for monitor then you'd know that no [email protected] monitor exists, minus the homemade prototype some Asian guys can make. Same goes for OLED pc monitors, no such thing exists either excluding some medical screens and 2 models of 13" laptops. microLED monitors might come faster than OLED. Dell discontinued their OLED monitor after 2 months. I guess they realized what burn-in is.


A very little but there are English subtitles too, not perfect but many sentences are quite fine at least to me to decipher I don't know how native English speakers are at deciphering botched up English. The video otherwise is just a useless loop of PUBG played over and over with talking about details.

The Dell 30"? Was rereleased at $3500 down from $4500 earlier. Is it again discontinued? It's impossible to find to buy anyway. There is some other pro (movie production probably) use, very very expensive 30" Sony but also discontinued although I did find a shop offering it for $35k+ or so at 1 week availability.


----------



## AngryLobster

Looks like it's going to be shipping today or tomorrow for those who are still preordered. Release date changed to 12/6/17 on the order status page and it's gone out of stock/auto notify on the product page of newegg.

EDIT: Yeah it says "Packaging" now and won't let me cancel anymore.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The Dell 30"? Was rereleased at $3500 down from $4500 earlier. Is it again discontinued? It's impossible to find to buy anyway. There is some other pro (movie production probably) use, very very expensive 30" Sony but also discontinued although I did find a shop offering it for $35k+ or so at 1 week availability.


The Dell was discontinued 2 months after release. No idea bout the Sony, there wasn't noise on the internet about it. Nobody cared I guess.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> The Dell was discontinued 2 months after release. No idea bout the Sony, there wasn't noise on the internet about it. Nobody cared I guess.


The 30" Sony OLEDs are professional displays, with a price tag you'd expect (or not). They're still available.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> The 30" Sony OLEDs are professional displays, with a price tag you'd expect (or not). They're still available.


That explains why PC enthusiasts didn't really care about it.


----------



## ptmax13

Is this monitor available anywhere inside the EU?
Does anyone have a link to where it can be found (or at least soon to be available)?


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Looks like it's going to be shipping today or tomorrow for those who are still preordered. Release date changed to 12/6/17 on the order status page and it's gone out of stock/auto notify on the product page of newegg.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah it says "Packaging" now and won't let me cancel anymore.


That's great... I'll be waiting for your review .... Maybe we get them in Canada one day or I will have to make a trip down south.
However I will wait for some reviews and feedback from users before pulling the trigger.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Looks like it's going to be shipping today or tomorrow for those who are still preordered. Release date changed to 12/6/17 on the order status page and it's gone out of stock/auto notify on the product page of newegg.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah it says "Packaging" now and won't let me cancel anymore.


Cool angry. When you get it in can you set it to 165 Hz and do this test:

https://testufo.com/mprt

And play around with the overdrive settings. I'm sure quite a few will be interested in what the MPRT will be on this VA panel.


----------



## AngryLobster

Yeah I'll report back. It's scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## padman

Is there any US based reviewer capable of measuring response times on this monitor or we have to wait until it's available in EU?
Maybe Rtings.com but it would have to go through their suggestion page. I submitted CHG70 for review 8 weeks ago and they only managed to review it 2 weeks ago but I got a lot of help with upvoting from reddit. Doubt this one will get this much attention.


----------



## CallsignVega

MPRT is actually a very useful test that anyone can do to determine how good the motion clarity is.


----------



## AngryLobster

The CHG70 is rated at 1ms MPRT and I personally had no objections with it's motion clarity. Especially when you consider the other 32 inch VA's like the Viotek that are a blurry mess in comparison when I had them side by side.

I've never used the MPRT test but I also have a Omen X35 coming tomorrow too that I can compare it against.


----------



## keith5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Yeah I'll report back. It's scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


Lucky, mine comes on Monday. Hope it's good, this thing has the exact specs I've been waiting for (a gaming version of the BL3200PT I'm sitting in front of right now).


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> The CHG70 is rated at 1ms MPRT and I personally had no objections with it's motion clarity. Especially when you consider the other 32 inch VA's like the Viotek that are a blurry mess in comparison when I had them side by side.
> 
> I've never used the MPRT test but I also have a Omen X35 coming tomorrow too that I can compare it against.


Rated for 1 MPRT only because it's sneakily turning on strobing when response time is set to Fast or Faster. I doubt Viotek had any strobing available. Quite unfair to compare like that.

MPRT = the amount of time a pixel stays illuminated

When a strobe backlight mode is enabled, MPRT falls dramatically. MPRT is equal to strobe length


----------



## CallsignVega

The Samsung monitors also have their brightness locked in strobing mode. So stupid.


----------



## padman

I was thinking how to run the MPRT test the smartest way.
We know that during 165hz non strobbed MPRT should be 1000/165 = 6ms.
Any G2G transitions slower than that should negatively impact MPRT.

Looking on the transition test from Playwares for example 0 -> 63 resulted in 2.3ms transition, the other way 2.5ms (with overdrive set to Faster). If those measurements are correct (or even half correct) then it should not impact the MPRT and it should still stay around 6ms. Sure, we won't know if the transition measurements are in fact correct but we should find out if's slower than 6ms. For comparison CHG70 measured insane 37.5ms transition on it's 0->50 but only 5.5ms 50->0.

This test should bring CHG70's MPRT to its' knees but it shouldn't affect the LG at all assuming the G2G measurements from Playwares were any good.

Edit: Very informative post about MPRT.


----------



## AngryLobster

No I mean standard overdrive on the Samsung which does not induce strobing vs what I found to be the ideal OD setting on the Viotek resulted in a night and day difference.

I know the Samsung measures poorly in G2G but it's way clearer than typical VA's. I do a dark vegetation against a light skybox test on all VA's and the Viotek was a disaster there while the Samsung passed with flying colors. You can also put a VA in worst case scenario during the starting level of Deus Ex when you get inside the construction site. Bad VA's will exhibit ghosting there.

I was actually really impressed with the Samsung but it still displayed black trailing like they all do. It's just harder to notice.


----------



## AngryLobster

Just set mine up. Messing around with it now. 165hz OC works no problem but lemme test Gsync with the Pendulum demo and see if any issues develop.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Just set mine up. Messing around with it now. 165hz OC works no problem but lemme test Gsync with the Pendulum demo and see if any issues develop.


Exciting! Can you see if ULMB is available in Nvidia Control Panel? I know it's not advertised and there's nothing in the OSD but..maybe :>


----------



## spiroh

Please don't make us wait on the updates LOL


----------



## AngryLobster

I've never heard of ULMB being available in the CP but I just checked everywhere and it's not. It's absent from the monitor OSD as expected.

The most aggressive OD setting is basically unusable or broken. It causes some insane ghosting.

The back has a USB port that's plugged with a rubber thingy and is labeled "DO NOT USE SERVICE ONLY" so hopefully it is updatable via USB like the CHG70.

Thankfully no PWM and Gsync works fine all the way down to 30hz without the strange brightness/gamma flicker that happens on my friends Z35P at below 40hz.

Text does not suffer from blur like on the CHG70. It looks appropriate to me.


----------



## padman

Good to hear there might be a way to update firmware. Fastest OD setting is trash as expected, like on almost all monitors


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I've never heard of ULMB being available in the CP but I just checked everywhere and it's not. It's absent from the monitor OSD as expected..


https://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/images/nvidia-g-sync/nvidia-gsync-nvcpl-configuration-ulmb-mode.png


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Just set mine up. Messing around with it now. 165hz OC works no problem but lemme test Gsync with the Pendulum demo and see if any issues develop.


How does rtings 5% and 50% test grey look?


----------



## AngryLobster

Yeah I looked there and only Gsync / Fixed Refresh Rate are available.

I'm really liking this thing. Uniformity is damn good compared to the curved crap I've had as is backlight bleed. I'll post some pictures in a bit.


----------



## CallsignVega

The monitor is not going to have ULMB. What is important is what MPRT number do you get here in which the white and black squares are of the same size:

https://testufo.com/mprt

You take the black vs white and then reverse the colors white vs black and then average the two numbers.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The monitor is not going to have ULMB. What is important is what MPRT number do you get here in which the white and black squares are of the same size:
> 
> https://testufo.com/mprt
> 
> You take the black vs white and then reverse the colors white vs black and then average the two numbers.


Those are very poor values you've chosen. You're asking him to do 255->0 and 0->255 tests and VA panels are not really that bad with those transitions. The one I suggested in my post earlier, I think it was 0>63 seems much better. He can also run 0>100 or 0>150, works just as good. You can do MPRT test between any 2 colors, not just black and white. Ofc you still do it both ways and average the result.


----------



## AngryLobster

Is this what you're asking for?



http://imgur.com/KJKw7


EDIT: Jeez I didn't even bother reading the directions. Lemme do that.

4.4 with a black background

3.6 with a white background (this was really hard to judge).

So 4 MRPT.


----------



## Notwist

Crossing my fingers that this is finally a GSync panel worth getting. The bulk of them have tacky designs, or QC issues.


----------



## AngryLobster

Here is a pure black, 50% and 5% pictures. You can see the VA "Eyeball" effect. In person there is zero DSE and what the camera is picked up as a big dark spot is not visible to me.



http://imgur.com/3DjIs


Here's a comparison of how bad the DSE/Grey Uniformity is on my buddies Z35P vs the LG on what I believe to be the ultimate DSE test (Pendulum Demo pattern). Look at the horizontal bands on the Z35P (lookes 300x worse in person). We used this picture to RMA his monitor.



http://imgur.com/57eVV


I would turn off the ambient LED on the back but it is now completely unresponsive to inputs LMAO. At least it has a "Natural" setting that works as a perfect bias light.

EDIT: Also for those of you sensitive to the 1 pixel cliff where the bezels meet the panel this is not the monitor for you. A row or 2 of pixels vanish on the left and right edges. Top and bottom strangely are not effected.


----------



## Notwist

What other similar panels have you used previously, and how does this rank among them to you?


----------



## AngryLobster

I've had almost every monitor on earth and avoid IPS like the plague (which is why I've been waiting for this). Right now I have a Omen X35 sitting beside it and will keep one of the 2 (just returned the Dell AW). I thought I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between 100 and 165hz but it's night and day in shooters.

I am going to need to use it a while longer to come to a conclusion.


----------



## Notwist

Oh well between the Omen and that I would probably pick the LG if only to avoid the GSync flickering at low frame rates.


----------



## AngryLobster

I'm trying my hardest to make this LG flicker. Is there a game that does it really bad?


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I'm trying my hardest to make this LG flicker. Is there a game that does it really bad?


Always happened for me on League of Legends loading screen before a match started.


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Always happened for me on League of Legends loading screen before a match started.


Ok downloaded it and gave it a go. If you're referring to the prematch loading screen with all the hero cards and % indicators for each player loading in, there is no flicker. I have no idea why that screen drops to 9FPS.


----------



## Hunched

How is it compared to Samsung VA's? Can you look at a black night sky full of stars in a game and swing around without the stars fading or disappearing entirely?

How about shade breakup, noticing any out of place colored blur?
C24FG70 will create purple blur in areas of games like BF1 where all you can see is shades of grey and brown in the environment


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Ok downloaded it and gave it a go. If you're referring to the prematch loading screen with all the hero cards and % indicators for each player loading in, there is no flicker. I have no idea why that screen drops to 9FPS.


EXCELLENT. Yea, that super low frame drop caused flickering 100% of the time. Woo!


----------



## AngryLobster

Here are some terrible pictures comparing 100hz VA Ultrawides are in terms of ghosting vs this LG. Not a fair comparison because 165hz vs 100hz but whatever.



http://imgur.com/Eilhn


The LG looks cleaner in motion to me in games.


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> How is it compared to Samsung VA's? Can you look at a black night sky full of stars in a game and swing around without the stars fading or disappearing entirely?
> 
> How about shade breakup, noticing any out of place colored blur?
> C24FG70 will create purple blur in areas of games like BF1 where all you can see is shades of grey and brown in the environment


This does not exhibit the purple crap from the previous generation Samsungs. It is still prone to typical VA deficiencies with blacks leaving short trails but doing so with the night sky in Witcher 3 makes the stars dim but they do not disappear entirely.

I'm leaning heavily toward keeping the LG and sending the Omen x35 back. There is a substantial difference in motion clarity due to the 165hz + also the smoothness is more important to me than 21:9 or slightly higher pixel density. Also, I don't have to deal with batman light bleed or all the strange uniformity issues with curved panels.


----------



## Kris194

Does anyone know who is manufacturer of the panel, that LG uses in this monitor? As far as I know, there is no any single 1440p 144Hz VA non curved panel on the market.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> The CHG70 is rated at 1ms MPRT and I personally had no objections with it's motion clarity. Especially when you consider the other 32 inch VA's like the Viotek that are a blurry mess in comparison when I had them side by side.
> 
> I've never used the MPRT test but I also have a Omen X35 coming tomorrow too that I can compare it against.


Samsung advertises 1ms MPRT WHEN using strobe backlight. Not in non strobe mode. So of course normal folks look at it and OMG it's fast as a TN but then get it and it smears like crazy because what they expected was 1ms response time and Samsung advertised 1ms MPRT with strobing for light colors and shops will simply say 1ms response time etc. and forget to say what Samsung actually meant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Yeah I looked there and only Gsync / Fixed Refresh Rate are available.
> 
> I'm really liking this thing. Uniformity is damn good compared to the curved crap I've had as is backlight bleed. I'll post some pictures in a bit.


Pics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Is this what you're asking for?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KJKw7
> 
> 
> EDIT: Jeez I didn't even bother reading the directions. Lemme do that.
> 
> 4.4 with a black background
> 
> 3.6 with a white background (this was really hard to judge).
> 
> So 4 MRPT.


You should be getting around 165, so around 6 if you look at the other number. You're getting 180, 5.6 in the picture. Most non strobe will result in 60 for 60Hz, 144 for 144Hz, 240 for 240Hz, and so on. With strobing you will get as high as short the strobe is, often around 750 for 1.3ms strobe length.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> Does anyone know who is manufacturer of the panel, that LG uses in this monitor? As far as I know, there is no any single 1440p 144Hz VA non curved panel on the market.


I've listed some panels before and others as well, you can look it up in this thread earlier I think or just on panel database websites. There are 31.5/32" flat VAs at high Hz released recently.

---

Seems better than the Omen X35, less smearing.


----------



## larrydavid

The Omen had a lot of overshoot and banding, no? Seemed like those were the worst aspects of the monitor.


----------



## AngryLobster

I'm kind of bummed because my monitor has 3 specks of dust/debris visible only on white background right near the center. They are very small but still, $849.

EDIT: Common sense tells me the ambient light ring on the back should turn off when the monitor does after PC shut down or sleep but mine doesn't and stays on all damn night forcing me to manually turn it off with the dial. I gotta ask LG about it.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I'm kind of bummed because my monitor has 3 specks of dust/debris visible only on white background right near the center. They are very small but still, $849.
> 
> EDIT: Common sense tells me the ambient light ring on the back should turn off when the monitor does after PC shut down or sleep but mine doesn't and stays on all damn night forcing me to manually turn it off with the dial. I gotta ask LG about it.


My Z270F mobo also has some RGB lights that = don't turn off when I shut down my PC. Got kinda used to it. There's no setting in BIOS to turn that off. I guess it's meant to be like that. Check the user manual?


----------



## HowYesNo

holly cow check preorder price for Germany
https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90716643/lg-32gk850g-b.asp


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> holly cow check preorder price for Germany
> https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90716643/lg-32gk850g-b.asp


That's bull****. Many EU tech news websites estimate ~900 EUR price.

If you go to Newegg Global and try to deliver to Germany, you get 775 EUR including shipping, add 19% German VAT to that and it totals 922 EUR.
Here's my shopping cart: https://i.imgur.com/8DIeHSq.png


----------



## HowYesNo

if i select my country of croatia on computeruniverse it goes up to € 1.364,50,


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> if i select my country of croatia on computeruniverse it goes up to € 1.364,50,


It won't be more than 900 when it's actually released. It's just one store being dumb. Ignore it.


----------



## Notwist

I'm debating between this panel or the AW3418DW, which I picked up for $850 as well. The Dell has done backlight bleed at the corners and IPS glow seems more annoying then on other panels.

Not sure which panel might be objectively better.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Those are very poor values you've chosen. You're asking him to do 255->0 and 0->255 tests and VA panels are not really that bad with those transitions. The one I suggested in my post earlier, I think it was 0>63 seems much better. He can also run 0>100 or 0>150, works just as good. You can do MPRT test between any 2 colors, not just black and white. Ofc you still do it both ways and average the result.


Uh no, black to white and white to black are the standard MPRT measurements as per the instructions. Changing the color values means you cannot compare two monitors anymore. When comparing motion clarity, you don't get to cheat just because you are testing a VA panel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Is this what you're asking for?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KJKw7
> 
> 
> EDIT: Jeez I didn't even bother reading the directions. Lemme do that.
> 
> 4.4 with a black background
> 
> 3.6 with a white background (this was really hard to judge).
> 
> So 4 MRPT.


Sorry those numbers are not possible. The best 165 Hz TN panels only do ~5ms actual MPRT. When you do the test, you move your head left to right so that your vision is locked onto the squares at the same speed you are moving your head. You also take trailing into account so that the black and white squares are of the same size.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Uh no, black to white and white to black are the standard MPRT measurements as per the instructions. Changing the color values means you cannot compare two monitors anymore. When comparing motion clarity, you don't get to cheat just because you are testing a VA panel.


I didn't want to cheat. You misunderstood me completely. VA panels have weakness at 0->50, 0->100 and 0->150 transitions. The test you call "standard" MPRT which is black to white ( 0->255) is not tough for VAs. I actually wanted to *make it harder* for this VA panel, doing MPRT test *at it's weakest point.* I wanted to expose it's weakness, not help it in any way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> When you do the test, you move your head left to right so that your vision is locked onto the squares at the same speed you are moving your head. You also take trailing into account so that the black and white squares are of the same size.


You don't move your head, just follow the UFO guy with your eyes while modifying the Pixels Per Frame value. When you follow the ufo guy you should be seeing checkerboard around it. Your goal is to make the black and white squares as perfectly equal as possible. You want an ideal checkerboard. My advice is to make the checkerboard size a bit bigger, then it's easier to see if the squares are equal or not. Size of 16-20 quite comfortable for me for example.


----------



## spiroh

Damn doesn't look like this is VESA compatible.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> I didn't want to cheat. You misunderstood me completely. VA panels have weakness at 0->50, 0->100 and 0->150 transitions. The test you call "standard" MPRT which is black to white ( 0->255) is not tough for VAs. I actually wanted to *make it harder* for this VA panel, doing MPRT test *at it's weakest point.* I wanted to expose it's weakness, not help it in any way.
> You don't move your head, just follow the UFO guy with your eyes while modifying the Pixels Per Frame value. When you follow the ufo guy you should be seeing checkerboard around it. Your goal is to make the black and white squares as perfectly equal as possible. You want an ideal checkerboard. My advice is to make the checkerboard size a bit bigger, then it's easier to see if the squares are equal or not. Size of 16-20 quite comfortable for me for example.


Yeah, this would be very useful. Whether I get this monitor or not is dependent upon how bad the trailing is on the problematic transitions, not the MPRT in general.


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Uh no, black to white and white to black are the standard MPRT measurements as per the instructions. Changing the color values means you cannot compare two monitors anymore. When comparing motion clarity, you don't get to cheat just because you are testing a VA panel.
> Sorry those numbers are not possible. The best 165 Hz TN panels only do ~5ms actual MPRT. When you do the test, you move your head left to right so that your vision is locked onto the squares at the same speed you are moving your head. You also take trailing into account so that the black and white squares are of the same size.


I'll give it another try but I ran my head across the UFO and saw a perfect checkerboard pattern on the black background test, the white background test is very hard to judge but that's the only one I am not confident in my #'s so I'll retry.


----------



## AngryLobster

Looks like edit is gone?

Anyway, people who are sensitive to viewing angles should stay away from this monitor. The CHG70 was much better in this regard whether it was because of the curve or QDot I dunno.

I'm going to request a replacement from newegg and pray for one without strange dust particles because I think it's a great all around monitor. After having so many curved panels and IPS garbage this things blacks/backlight uniformity kind of took me by surprise. I believe the 3000:1+ measurements.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Looks like edit is gone?
> 
> Anyway, people who are sensitive to viewing angles should stay away from this monitor. The CHG70 was much better in this regard whether it was because of the curve or QDot I dunno.
> 
> I'm going to request a replacement from newegg and pray for one without strange dust particles because I think it's a great all around monitor. After having so many curved panels and IPS garbage this things blacks/backlight uniformity kind of took me by surprise. I believe the 3000:1+ measurements.


I'm convinced the 3000 contrast is accurate, korean reviewer Playwares are using 10k USD colorimeter from Conica Minolta http://sensing.konicaminolta.asia/technologies/colorimeters/ that is for sure more accurate when measuring those super low nit blacks on VA panels compared to the 250USD colorimeters used by tftcentral or pcmonitors.

Could you check if there is any way to VESA mount it?


----------



## AngryLobster

It is vesa compatible. Looks like 100x100. Here is my mount in place.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Anyway, people who are sensitive to viewing angles should stay away from this monitor. The CHG70 was much better in this regard whether it was because of the curve or QDot I dunno.
> 
> I'm going to request a replacement from newegg and pray for one without strange dust particles because I think it's a great all around monitor. After having so many curved panels and IPS garbage this things blacks/backlight uniformity kind of took me by surprise. I believe the 3000:1+ measurements.


Are you referring to the 27" or 32" CHG70?

Once you get a replacement, you'll be satisfied finally?


----------



## spiroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> It is vesa compatible. Looks like 100x100. Here is my mount in place.


Great news! LG themselves said it wasn't. Go figure.


----------



## AngryLobster

The 32 inch CHG70. This LG monitor loses a lot more color near the edges in comparison and reminds me of older generation VAs in that regard.

Yeah I'll be satisfied. This is a great placeholder until 2019. There is nothing insanely distracting to me like IPS glow/bleed or flickering and in a well lit room, blacks look black.

The deficiencies of VA have never bothered me and I've always accepted the trade off Vs. IPS. Prospective buyers should keep that in mind, it's still a VA.

I wish I had a claibration tool. Can anyone point me to something decent that's priced affordable?


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I've listed some panels before and others as well, you can look it up in this thread earlier I think or just on panel database websites. There are 31.5/32" flat VAs at high Hz released recently.


All of them were discarded. There aren't any other 144hz 1440p 32" *not curved* panels currently available but the one used by this LG momnitor.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> I didn't want to cheat. You misunderstood me completely. VA panels have weakness at 0->50, 0->100 and 0->150 transitions. The test you call "standard" MPRT which is black to white ( 0->255) is not tough for VAs. I actually wanted to *make it harder* for this VA panel, doing MPRT test *at it's weakest point.* I wanted to expose it's weakness, not help it in any way.
> You don't move your head, just follow the UFO guy with your eyes while modifying the Pixels Per Frame value. When you follow the ufo guy you should be seeing checkerboard around it. Your goal is to make the black and white squares as perfectly equal as possible. You want an ideal checkerboard. My advice is to make the checkerboard size a bit bigger, then it's easier to see if the squares are equal or not. Size of 16-20 quite comfortable for me for example.


Black and white tests are the tests conducted to compare to other monitors. If you don't, you have zero reference of what your results mean.

From the test: _For more accurate measurements, do both black/white and inverse white/black tests, and average the results._

Once the base-line MPRT numbers are complete, then you move onto other shades.

Thanks for telling me how to do a test I've been using for years and have tested dozens of monitors with. For those of us that are experienced, moving your head makes it much easier to do the test instead of moving solely your eyes/neck, especially at lower MPRT values (faster movement).


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Black and white tests are the tests conducted to compare to other monitors. If you don't, you have zero reference of what your results mean.
> 
> From the test: _For more accurate measurements, do both black/white and inverse white/black tests, and average the results._
> 
> Thanks for telling me how to do a test I've been using for years and have tested dozens of monitors with. For those of us that are experienced, moving your head makes it much easier to do the test instead of moving solely your eyes/neck, especially at lower MPRT values (faster movement).


I never said I want to compare it to anything. I wanted to have an estimate of the response times on typicaly tough for VA panels transitions.
Only responses slower than 6ms would negatively impact the "perfect" MPRT of 165hz monitor which is 6.06ms (1000/165).

So if I tailored the MPRT test to test those transitions instead of just black to white and resulted in MPRT higher than 6ms then we'd know that they are in fact still slow, contrary to what Playwares somehow measured. We wont know what the response time actually is, but we will know it's slower than 6ms. That's all the MPRT test can show us. It won't even tell us if it's faster than 6ms.

I don't care what MPRT is, for me it's just as useless measurement as G2G provided by manufacturers.
After all, it's just a test of how fast the monitor changes between pure black and pure white and how often do you get to experience that in games. Never? It's always grays and it's shades.

You say you've been doing MPRT tests for years but you seem to have completely confused G2G with MPRT just 2 weeks ago. That's worrying.


----------



## CallsignVega

You are incorrect. The slower the G2G, the worse the MPRT value will be given the same refresh rate. Hence why MPRT is a good indicator of overall "motion clarity". That is precisely why you do asymmetric MPRT tests, because the different G2G values affect the MPRT value. Mark even states that in the same thread. The only caveat to this would be a strobed-backlight. In that case MPRT = strobe duration. There is no point in discussing this further.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The slower the G2G, the worse the MPRT value will be given the same refresh rate.


That's exactly what I'm trying to say. If a certain G2G transition is slower than 6ms then MPRT will be slower than the "perfect" 6ms MPRT of 165hz panel. I've written it here, 3rd sentence and here, 2nd sentence.

Negatively impact = make it slower, worse, whatever other word you use for it.

I don't think you're understanding what I'm writing or something. You're right, no point discussing it any further. I don't see a single sentence where I was wrong.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> the only caveat to this would be a strobed-backlight. In that case MPRT = strobe duration. There is no point in discussing this further.


I've already written that, here.


----------



## CallsignVega

That is why I'm saying the users tested MPRT values of 4.x ms for this monitor cannot be correct. I'd like to get black/white MPRT numbers and then go from there.


----------



## amd7674

Padman and Vega please shake your hands, no need to argue about it.














YOU ARE BOTH WRONG !!!...


----------



## AngryLobster

I'm gonna redo the black background/white one later tonight. In the meantime, the HP Omen x35 is going back because it's just worse in every way compared to this LG. DSE galore.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I'm gonna redo the black background/white one later tonight. In the meantime, the HP Omen x35 is going back because it's just worse in every way compared to this LG. DSE galore.


Do rtings 5% and 50% gray as well.

https://www.rtings.com/images/test-materials/2016/5-percent.png
https://www.rtings.com/images/test-materials/2015/204_Gray_Uniformity.png


----------



## keith5

Well Fedex actually hooked me up and delivered early. This is my first display that goes above 60Hz and I'm in love. Unfortunately I also have a piece of dust under the screen, like right in the center. And a dead pixel. So I'll most likely be exchanging it at some point, but besides that I really like this monitor.


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Do rtings 5% and 50% gray as well.
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/images/test-materials/2016/5-percent.png
> https://www.rtings.com/images/test-materials/2015/204_Gray_Uniformity.png


I did those a few pages back but they get ruined by my proximity to the monitor (VA cone). Otherwise they look very clean to the eye.

I could try taking a picture of them way farther back later on.


----------



## AngryLobster

http://imgur.com/v7iSW


This is the best I could do to capture the "dust/dirt/crap" under my screen. You can see the pixel behind it is fine and it wouldn't bother me at all if 2 of the 3 weren't dead center. I tried using a little suction cup to see if it would dislodge but nope.


----------



## Hunched

Ugh... I'm annoyed with my C24FG70 but 24" 1080p is perfect for me, I don't want a higher res til I never drop below 144fps, which will never happen as game demands keep up with hardware.
I can't justify the 1440p performance hit especially when there isn't even a PPI gain, and running 1080p on 31.5" is a big downgrade.
I want essentially this exact monitor but smaller, but it doesn't look like AUO or anyone else is making such panels

Am I really going to spend almost $1000 on something I dont exactly want because the C24FG70 is so annoying...


----------



## keith5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/v7iSW
> 
> 
> This is the best I could do to capture the "dust/dirt/crap" under my screen. You can see the pixel behind it is fine and it wouldn't bother me at all if 2 of the 3 weren't dead center. I tried using a little suction cup to see if it would dislodge but nope.


Yep that's what mine looks like too. Such a bummer!


----------



## Zero4549

I don't get it. This seems really lackluster. Why are people excited, just because its bigger than most 1440 panels?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I did those a few pages back but they get ruined by my proximity to the monitor (VA cone). Otherwise they look very clean to the eye.
> 
> I could try taking a picture of them way farther back later on.


The cone is still there if you take picture a few meters back? But if you don't see any patterns and it looks uniform in both, that's groundbreaking compared to the Samsung's VA attempts.

Would be interesting to know the black viewing angles. CHG70's only have 7 degrees viewing angle, so even when viewed head on it looks bad close up.


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> The cone is still there if you take picture a few meters back? But if you don't see any patterns and it looks uniform in both, that's groundbreaking compared to the Samsung's VA attempts.
> 
> Would be interesting to know the black viewing angles. CHG70's only have 7 degrees viewing angle, so even when viewed head on it looks bad close up.


Yeah the farther back I get the bigger the cone so at like 6 feet away it's almost the size of the entire screen. Viewing angles are poor with this LG in terms of losing color/saturation off center but blacks suffer the least. The CHG70 had the best viewing angles I've seen on a VA. The Omen X/Z35P have a silver cast to blacks off center where as this just seems to lose contrast.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I don't get it. This seems really lackluster. Why are people excited, just because its bigger than most 1440 panels?


Because almost every high hz VA has been a QA disappointment in one major way or another?
Uniformity and just general consistency and most importantly proper overdrive is so rare.
It's also the only new one from the past few years that's flat.

Samsung has been just throwing out unfiltered garbage and there's barely any other VA panel options.
LG is one of the best brands putting out monitors and now they have a new VA from probably AUO


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Wow, I have mine coming Tuesday and cautiously optimistic, but dust under the screen? I cannot believe this is still an issue with these premium priced gaming monitors in 2017. I remember having to exchange 2 Acer XB270HU back in 2015 for this very same issue!

Well Newegg, hope you shipped me a good one or we're going to be playing the exchange game again. Not going to accept dirt or dead pixels on an $850 screen ?.

That gripe aside it will be my first VA and I'll be glad to lose this IPS glow once and for all. I just hope these b2w smears people are talking about don't annoy me worse than the glowing of IPS ?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Yeah the farther back I get the bigger the cone so at like 6 feet away it's almost the size of the entire screen. Viewing angles are poor with this LG in terms of losing color/saturation off center but blacks suffer the least. The CHG70 had the best viewing angles I've seen on a VA. The Omen X/Z35P have a silver cast to blacks off center where as this just seems to lose contrast.


So would you say that its affecting bright colors only, in dark games you wouldn't notice the rapidly brightening blacks away from the center of the screen, as much as on CHG70?


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> So would you say that its affecting bright colors only, in dark games you wouldn't notice the rapidly brightening blacks away from the center of the screen, as much as on CHG70?


Yes I would say so. Colors lose saturation pretty aggressively on the sides if you sit too close where as black is much less effected.

You really have to sit far enough away for the "VA Cone" to not cause the edges to darken due to the viewing angles.



http://imgur.com/wcIMT


Here is a example of being too close and another a bit farther out. The first picture exaggerates things a bit but that's what happens on this panel. Like I said, black is almost immune to this though.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Yes I would say so. Colors lose saturation pretty aggressively on the sides if you sit too close where as black is much less effected.
> 
> You really have to sit far enough away for the "VA Cone" to not cause the edges to darken due to the viewing angles.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wcIMT
> 
> 
> Here is a example of being too close and another a bit farther out. The first picture exaggerates things a bit but that's what happens on this panel. Like I said, black is almost immune to this though.


Yeah that doesn't look too bad. How does the black look like in a dark room at a normal ~90cm viewing distance at different brightness settings? Any observable glowing?


----------



## Notwist

Apple needs to get into the display market to jump start this segment properly and rev up competition. This is ridiculous that an almost $1000 display in 2017 has QC issues. I mean come on.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Apple needs to get into the display market to jump start this segment properly and rev up competition. This is ridiculous that an almost $1000 display in 2017 has QC issues. I mean come on.


Dust particles and dead pixels at least are very likely avoidable if you RMA a time or two
If this bothers you Samsung's displays will make you want to die

There's a handful of people on this site who have RMA'd over 10 of some of their new VA models, myself included, I still don't have a good one.
I'm not sure if they lined up 100 C24FG70's for me to choose from I could find one without a major issue


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I don't get it. This seems really lackluster. Why are people excited, just because its bigger than most 1440 panels?


Because there are no other 27-31" NON curved high HZ and hopefully that are good for fps.

The only other I would try is the several year old 165hz ips panels, but the QC on those are a nightmare still today.
I gave up after trying 3.

Personally 27" is a sweetspot for me, so if I got a good quality 27" 165hz whatever panel with low motionblur etc etc that would be optimal, but yeah.


----------



## larrydavid

I'll be getting mine on Thursday. Other high refresh monitors I've used: Catleap 2B, Acer XB270HU, Asus MG279Q and PG279Q.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Haven't heard from Lobster in a few days... hopefully he's so mesmerized with the screen he can't be pulled away from games and thats why he's not responded with more impressions









Delivery tomorrow, anxiously awaiting and crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Haven't heard from Lobster in a few days... hopefully he's so mesmerized with the screen he can't be pulled away from games and thats why he's not responded with more impressions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery tomorrow, anxiously awaiting and crossing my fingers!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> I'll be getting mine on Thursday. Other high refresh monitors I've used: Catleap 2B, Acer XB270HU, Asus MG279Q and PG279Q.


Hope you guys get good units with no dust in. Shame they won't be selling this monitor in EU until next year.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Hope you guys get good units with no dust in. Shame they won't be selling this monitor in EU until next year.


+1...

I think Canada will release this 6 months after EU. ;-(... I might have to figure it how to go around US billings address when ordering from newegg.com.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> +1...
> 
> I think Canada will release this 6 months after EU. ;-(... I might have to figure it how to go around US billings address when ordering from newegg.com.


You might get around it with Parcel forwarder, it shouldn't be too expensive from US to Canada.

Funny enough, this monitor is on Newegg Global page and I'm able to add it to cart, enter danish zip code and choose shipping method.
Even price is in my currency BUT...it won't let me go through with checkout. I've contacted their support and they are clueless why.


----------



## Notwist

BTW: anybody able to upload the property calibrated ICC file and settings? Got mine in today


----------



## DazzaInOz

I'm currently on a Asus pg279q (TN/144hz/Gsync). The viewing angles and blacks (dark scenes look almost like negatives) are killing me in games. Would this panel be worth the upgrade? Never had a VA before so I'm weary of the black smearing a lot complain about. Would most prefer that over TN's downsides for gaming?


----------



## Hunched

Does anyone know if its likely LG will release a smaller 144hz+ VA in 2018? There hasn't been any news of upcoming gaming monitors from them has there?


----------



## Notwist

Currently using the panel, definitely needs some calibration but liking it so far. Haven't spotted any dust or dead pixels yet either. ABSOLUTELY needs some calibration though.

EDIT: calibrated and seems pretty good! Gonna test for flicker.

EDIT: Damnit, dead pixel. Otherwise, this is definitely the best VA panel I've personally used. The usual off-angle viewing issues don't feel nearly as pronounced, the colors still look very good, and I haven't been annoyed by smearing or the usual slow-response issues I've come to expect from VA. This is a very subjective analysis, but I'm thinking that if I can get a panel without a dead pixel/dust/etc., I'll be set


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Great! Let us know your calibration settings when you get a chance! Glad you like the panel so far ( aside from that damn dead pixel!!







)


----------



## larrydavid

Any of you try this with some fast-paced FPS gaming yet?


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Any of you try this with some fast-paced FPS gaming yet?


No FPS's yet, will try tonight, but when scrolling around the map in Starcraft or League of Legends, there is very little distortion. For example, on the Omen X35, I recall when scrolling the edges becoming very pronounced and black on models, caused by the ghosting. I didn't notice that with this panel. It's not flawless, in Starcraft 2 there is a very very very subtle ghosting when scrolling around, but even for as picky as I am I couldn't be bothered by it, I mean I literally had to be hyper-focusing and looking for it.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Does anyone know if its likely LG will release a smaller 144hz+ VA in 2018? There hasn't been any news of upcoming gaming monitors from them has there?


Not really, check this post by LG rep for their 2018 plans.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Not really, check this post by LG rep for their 2018 plans.


Hmm if nobody is going to release a 27" or smaller 144hz+ VA with proper overdrive in the next year I guess I'll buy this when its out in Canada.
165hz and GSync are nice improvements so will be the tuned overdrive and overall display uniformity.
I kinda actually prefer a curve now for VA but if curvature is what's ruining all these displays then I'm okay without it.
Good HDR would've been nice

Who knows how long I'd be waiting, nobody cares about under 27" anymore


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Hmm if nobody is going to release a 27" or smaller 144hz+ VA with proper overdrive in the next year I guess I'll buy this when its out in Canada.
> 165hz and GSync are nice improvements so will be the tuned overdrive and overall display uniformity.
> I kinda actually prefer a curve now for VA but if curvature is what's ruining all these displays then I'm okay without it.
> Good HDR would've been nice
> 
> Who knows how long I'd be waiting, nobody cares about under 27" anymore


Are you after at least 1440p resolution? Because there's plenty 1080p VA panels. ASUS ROG Strix XG27VQ and MSI Optix G27C2 come to mind as the latest models. They both have a 24" version too. I think they both use the same Samsung panel that CFG70 does.

Edit: NVM, just checked response times for the MSI and it is terrible.


----------



## Notwist

So I'm on the fence between this and the AW3418DW. I feel like the color reproduction and the response times on the AW3418DW are better, but the contrast and lack of BLB on the LG are very nice. hmmmmmm


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Are you after at least 1440p resolution? Because there's plenty 1080p VA panels. ASUS ROG Strix XG27VQ and MSI Optix G27C2 come to mind as the latest models. They both have a 24" version too. I think they both use the same Samsung panel that CFG70 does.
> 
> Edit: NVM, just checked response times for the MSI and it is terrible.


I'm not, I prefer 1080p 24" for max fps and PPI though I wouldn't want to go any smaller.
Unfortunately the Samsung VA panels have no quality control and so far all have purple "overshoot" no matter who does the overdrive.

Apparently AUO has a 27" 1080p 165hz VA panel on TFT? Doesn't look like its been used in any monitors yet.
It's AUO's smallest VA of 2017 in the database working up from 23"
As the panel exists, I'm gonna wait see. M270HVR01.0


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> So I'm on the fence between this and the AW3418DW. I feel like the color reproduction and the response times on the AW3418DW are better, but the contrast and lack of BLB on the LG are very nice. hmmmmmm


Having owned both, the AW is disgusting in comparison. Vignetting up top, warm on the right half and cool on the left, horrifically bad IPS glow on the lower left that reaches the center of the screen and blacks that rival a TN.

All of that to avoid some black trails that require laser focus and your nose against the monitor to see. Also 165hz>120hz to someone sensitive.

Give me 10% loss in saturation at the edges + the aforementioned trails during 0-100 transitions all day vs the slew of garbage associated with IPS now days.


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Having owned both, the AW is disgusting in comparison. Vignetting up top, warm on the right half and cool on the left, horrifically bad IPS glow on the lower left that reaches the center of the screen and blacks that rival a TN.
> 
> All of that to avoid some black trails that require laser focus and your nose against the monitor to see. Also 165hz>120hz to someone sensitive.
> 
> Give me 10% loss in saturation at the edges + the aforementioned trails during 0-100 transitions all day vs the slew of garbage associated with IPS now days.


Yeah I own both also and did a side by side, and I agree, the LG is the better display. Now I just need to get one without a dead pixel.or dust.


----------



## Notwist

@AngryLobster could you post your ICC profile and settings? Interested in comparison


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> No HDR which is a fail. No excuse not to have it being so new and at that price point.


Would it be worth having HDR on a computer monitor? I suppose some people like the look of it, personally I can't stand any HDR image or video, looks too fake.

31.5" @ 1440p? That's pretty much 27" @ 1080p right? Looking for a 1440p, 144hz panel, but have a 1080p 27" which i don't like the look of, can see each individual pixel quite easily.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> 31.5" @ 1440p? That's pretty much 27" @ 1080p right? Looking for a 1440p, 144hz panel, but have a 1080p 27" which i don't like the look of, can see each individual pixel quite easily.


31.5" @ 1440p = 94ppi
24" @ 1080p = 91ppi
27" @1080o = 81.5ppi


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Would it be worth having HDR on a computer monitor? I suppose some people like the look of it, personally I can't stand any HDR image or video, looks too fake.
> 
> 31.5" @ 1440p? That's pretty much 27" @ 1080p right? Looking for a 1440p, 144hz panel, but have a 1080p 27" which i don't like the look of, can see each individual pixel quite easily.


31.5" 1440p = 24" 1080p

And because its so much bigger, you can keep the screen farther away, which means the same PPI will look better.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Would it be worth having HDR on a computer monitor? I suppose some people like the look of it, personally I can't stand any HDR image or video, looks too fake.


That's a misunderstanding of what true HDR actually is... the HDR you're thinking of should really be called "tone mapping" - compressing a high-dynamic-range image (or multiple exposure bracket of images) into a single standard-dynamic-range image, so you can view an image with a massive range of contrast on a normal monitor (or as a printed photo). It's actually a useful tool when used sparingly - you probably don't realise how often you see images that have been edited this way to reign-in clipped highlights, boost shadow detail slightly, etc... the ones you're aware of and can't stand are because a few hacks tend to crank the effect up to 100x what it should ever be, because they like the weird look it gives. Thankfully that fad seems to be dying out again in photography.

HDR monitors are, in theory, giving you the hardware to view an image with a more realistic dynamic range *without* horrible compression tricks (in ideal terms, a perfect HDR monitor would look exactly like looking out your window at the real world)

That's where the other misconception from FattysGoneWild comes in though... HDR monitors do that *in theory*... but in practise, there's a number of methods used to achieve it, and in the monitor market currently, almost every monitor that claims "HDR" is using such a cheap hack approach that it's not worth having. Like the Samsung C32HG70, with its grand total of 8 backlight dimming regions! The most that amounts to is having a full-screen variable backlight, so you'll see a difference between a generally-bright and a generally-dark scene. But a single image can't really have any meaningfully expanded dynamic range. They might as well have just made it 1 full-monitor dimming region. They're also using a ~350cd/m2 brightness, which is way off the suggested minimum for HDR.

There are a couple of monitors which have 384 dimming zones... which is actually approaching a barely-useful HDR setup. I'm not sure any on the market so far have both that, and the requisite 1000cd/m2 brightness to actually count as true full-spec HDR. But that's not stopping everyone claiming they support it by throwing in half-baked gimmicks instead, and limiting their official support to one of the cop-out half-measure standards that also exist for HDR.

Ultimately, all of it is a hack until we get OLED screens with 1000cd/m2+, which would be able to manage HDR-per-pixel... but 384 dimming zones combined with 1000cd/m2 would at least work. It might give slightly odd looking halos around bright highlights on dark objects though.

At the moment, I don't care in the slightest whether a monitor "has HDR" or not, because it's nowhere near mature enough to actually take seriously yet. I'd much rather get a high-quality, high-refresh-rate, high-contrast, standard-dynamic-range monitor. Hence my interest in this particular thread


----------



## Notwist

For those interested: I played some Doom last night, and literally did nothing but rapidly move my camera all over the place to see if I could notice any ghosting or bleeding. I couldn't find anything objectionable, and again, the panel seems to respond much better than the Omen X35 I tested earlier this year.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> For those interested: I played some Doom last night, and literally did nothing but rapidly move my camera all over the place to see if I could notice any ghosting or bleeding. I couldn't find anything objectionable, and again, the panel seems to respond much better than the Omen X35 I tested earlier this year.


That's sweet news. Now, if LG could only start selling this in EU... It's iching in my fingers to just parcel forward this from US.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> For those interested: I played some Doom last night, and literally did nothing but rapidly move my camera all over the place to see if I could notice any ghosting or bleeding. I couldn't find anything objectionable, and again, the panel seems to respond much better than the Omen X35 I tested earlier this year.


Does 5% and 50% grey look uniform?


----------



## quovadis123

Nice too see the usual suspects in this thread.
I have not read the thread in it's entirety, but I have two ASUS PB328Q 32" WQHD 2560x1440 4ms, in front of me and one 32" Omen.
Although they are only 75hz and no Gsync, the color uniformity is very good. The white and black uniformity is also very good. I have always loved AMVA.

This LG may be a step up for me...I love the 32" size..but the price is a tad high.
I mostly play Doom and PUB G, which look pretty good on 1440p.
The ASUS PB328Q 32" is perfect for my color work in photo shop, it's very well calibrated.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> That's sweet news. Now, if LG could only start selling this in EU... It's iching in my fingers to just parcel forward this from US.


+1 for Canada !!!

Padman leaving in Canada I cannot order it from newegg.com, because LG Canada does not carry this model (yet or ever, they DO NOT KNOW IF THEY WILL







) and such newegg.ca doesn't have it in its inventory. At least leaving in EU i.e. Denmark you can order it...

The only thing that I would watch for are QA issues, I believe two different users reported having dust particles issues and one of them had dead pixel. Shipping this back to newegg (US) would be pretty expensive.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> For those interested: I played some Doom last night, and literally did nothing but rapidly move my camera all over the place to see if I could notice any ghosting or bleeding. I couldn't find anything objectionable, and again, the panel seems to respond much better than the Omen X35 I tested earlier this year.


Excellent, please post some pictures !!!!







:


----------



## AngryLobster

Like I mentioned before, even in dark games like Outlast 2/Doom, the ghosting is so hard to see that you have to intentionally find a worst case scenario to try and induce it. I can do it under very specific circumstances but you'll never in a million years see it when normally gaming.

On the desktop, scrolling black text against white website paged leaves no trailing and is perfectly fine.

This is a great monitor with my only gripe being viewing angles with whites and that greyscale needs calibration a bit as do colors (I think reds are over saturated). For most people I think it's accurate enough though.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Like I mentioned before, even in dark games like Outlast 2/Doom, the ghosting is so hard to see that you have to intentionally find a worst case scenario to try and induce it. I can do it under very specific circumstances but you'll never in a million years see it when normally gaming.
> 
> On the desktop, scrolling black text against white website paged leaves no trailing and is perfectly fine.
> 
> This is a great monitor with my only gripe being viewing angles with whites and that greyscale needs calibration a bit as do colors (I think reds are over saturated). For most people I think it's accurate enough though.


this monitor has great colors out of the box? how vivid is it compared to IPS? or is it nearly indistinguishable?


----------



## jchon930

so Newegg actually charges you for shipping/restocking to return monitors even though there is dust/dead pixels in the panel?


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Does 5% and 50% grey look uniform?


I...I have no idea what you're talking about, lol. How would I test that?


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> this monitor has great colors out of the box? how vivid is it compared to IPS? or is it nearly indistinguishable?


Colors are less vivid than an IPS, but still pretty good.


----------



## jchon930

hmm, not sure if i should risk buying this then. currently using Nixeus EDG 27". Pretty much perfect and this LG would be a pure luxury buy, don't wanna risk getting charged for return shipping or whatever cause I know newegg sucks with that stuff.


----------



## Hunched

Hows this test that ruins Samsung VA's? Test Image
Primarily but not limited to showing purple trailing on the text if you move the image around your screen.
No out of place colors anywhere?

It's most obvious in any game with environments filled with shades of grey and brown.
Drab environments like that of Dishonored 2 are pretty good scenarios, or any space game with a hangar, or tree textures in CSGO


----------



## AngryLobster

This does not do the purple trail thing and neither does the CHG70. I dunno why you are so fixated on purple trails as if every VA on earth does that.

I've tested this thing pretty thoroughly and it does not do anything funky.

Waiting for my replacement to solve the dust behind the panel issue + I hope the ambient lightining will turn off once the monitor sleeps but I think it's a firmware bug. Can anyone confirm if their's stays on as well?


----------



## spiroh

Did you order through newegg? If so, did you have any issue exchanging for the dust issue?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> This does not do the purple trail thing and neither does the CHG70. I dunno why you are so fixated on purple trails as if every VA on earth does that.
> 
> I've tested this thing pretty thoroughly and it does not do anything funky.
> 
> Waiting for my replacement to solve the dust behind the panel issue + I hope the ambient lightining will turn off once the monitor sleeps but I think it's a firmware bug. Can anyone confirm if their's stays on as well?


At the very least the C24FG70, C24FG73, C27FG70, C27FG73 all do it and so does every monitor using those panels whether it be from Acer, Lenovo, MSI, and so on.
After all that recent garbage I haven't bothered paying as close attention to Samsung's VA's.
Even the FG2421 supposedly had some green blurring from what I've heard. I never said it had to be purple but "break-up trailing" on VA's isn't that uncommon, PCM addresses the issue in numerous reviews of different VA's including the 27" CHG70.
Hell my 60hz GW2470H had insane red trailing in The Binding of Isaac on Isaac...
I'm sorry for being fixated on by far the most annoying thing I've had to deal with on any display I've ever used.

Thank you for testing this LG


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> I...I have no idea what you're talking about, lol. How would I test that?


https://www.rtings.com/images/test-materials/2015/204_Gray_Uniformity.png
https://www.rtings.com/images/test-materials/2016/5-percent.png

How do these look in full screen? Uniform color?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> At the very least the C24FG70, C24FG73, C27FG70, C27FG73 all do it and so does every monitor using those panels whether it be from Acer, Lenovo, MSI, and so on.
> After all that recent garbage I haven't bothered paying as close attention to Samsung's VA's.
> Even the FG2421 supposedly had some green blurring from what I've heard. I never said it had to be purple but "break-up trailing" on VA's isn't that uncommon, PCM addresses the issue in numerous reviews of different VA's including the 27" CHG70.
> Hell my 60hz GW2470H had insane red trailing in The Binding of Isaac on Isaac...
> I'm sorry for being fixated on by far the most annoying thing I've had to deal with on any display I've ever used.
> 
> Thank you for testing this LG


All gaming VA displays suffer from some weakness in pixel response. If this is the most annoying thing to you by far then I don't think VA is the right display type for you.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> All gaming VA displays suffer from some weakness in pixel response. If this is the most annoying thing to you by far then I don't think VA is the right display type for you.


Yea but they don't all suffer equally and things are improving and this monitor is new and AUO AMVA. OLED is the right display type for me, we're all waiting.
Pre-October 2016 C24FG70's probably hold the record for shade breakup severity, it was plain broken and they did improve it a bit with newer models but its still not great.
Its been exclusively an SVA trend, at least with complaints/severity.

I don't need the best pixel response times, I am looking for colors to not be magically appearing where they have no place being.
It's worse and more distracting than sluggish black transitions have ever been.
Which is why I'm getting this LG if its free from such problems, I do not care if things are blurrier than IPS/TN as long as its the right color...

Nothing is worse or more distracting than purple/green/red/yellow, whatever color you name it blurring/bleeding out in motion from a 100% grey/colorless environment.
Nothing stands out worse, it is the worst thing I have ever seen on a display.

Half the screen looking something like this in motion depending on environment

Not okay


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

I've had mine a couple days now and it's definitely not blurring or showing purple edges like that. The only complaint I have is the softer text due to lower PPI and the slight color shifting that occurs from center to edge. The motion clarity itself is great and I don't notice blacks trailing or anything.

Mine came with the service menu on screen at boot and the panel is listed as AUO_M315DVR01_LGE_BL for anyone interested.

Very happy with it so far! Thankfully no dust particles or dead pixels I can see. No BLB. I just need to calibrate it.

AngryLobster or Notwist, either of you care to share your calibration settings? Thanks so much!


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> 31.5" @ 1440p = 94ppi
> 24" @ 1080p = 91ppi
> 27" @1080o = 81.5ppi


That's strange, I was looking at a viewsonic 31.5" 1440p monitor the other day and it looked terrible.


----------



## larrydavid

How do you get out of the service menu?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> How do you get out of the service menu?


Use OSD joystick -> Settings -> General -> Reset


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> I've had mine a couple days now and it's definitely not blurring or showing purple edges like that. The only complaint I have is the softer text due to lower PPI and the slight color shifting that occurs from center to edge. The motion clarity itself is great and I don't notice blacks trailing or anything.
> 
> Mine came with the service menu on screen at boot and the panel is listed as AUO_M315DVR01_LGE_BL for anyone interested.
> 
> Very happy with it so far! Thankfully no dust particles or dead pixels I can see. No BLB. I just need to calibrate it.
> 
> AngryLobster or Notwist, either of you care to share your calibration settings? Thanks so much!


That's interesting, that panel is only on the TFT database in curved and I think the "DV*R*" indicates curve while "DV*N*" indicates normal or flat, odd that name wasn't changed.
It looks like LG doesn't do curved screens unless they're ultrawide? Wonder if they specially requested a flat version from AUO.
AUO also has two curved 27" AMVA's panels on there one 165hz 1080p one 144hz 1440p but they haven't been in any monitors yet.

Haven't heard a bad thing about this monitor yet, I mean besides the dust but that's just bad luck.

I'm actually considering running 1:1 pixel mapped 1920x1080 on this monitor as it would cover exactly 23.63" of the screen. 31.5" 1440p PPI = 23.6" 1080p PPI.
1080p and 24" are dying demographics I guess yet they keep putting 1080p on low PPI 27" and bigger...
I'm not going below 93 PPI but I'm staying at 1080p/current framerate, one way or another. No desire to sacrifice frames for resolution.


Spoiler: A 32 inch 1440p monitor running 1:1 1080p







Also heres a new review
https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7802/4/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-doet-weer-mee-met-gaming-monitoren-helderheid-en-contrast


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> This does not do the purple trail thing and neither does the CHG70. I dunno why you are so fixated on purple trails as if every VA on earth does that.
> 
> I've tested this thing pretty thoroughly and it does not do anything funky.
> 
> Waiting for my replacement to solve the dust behind the panel issue + I hope the ambient lightining will turn off once the monitor sleeps but I think it's a firmware bug. Can anyone confirm if their's stays on as well?


Mine does, simple temp fix: press and hold on the wheel to turn them off. Then press and hold to turn them on. I just look at it like a desk light fixture, lol.


----------



## padman

Do I see it right? Did hardware.info measure lower response times than IPS panels on one of the OD settings?

Also, how did Dutch peple get it here in EU? LG websites for countries like Germany or Denmark don't even have the model listed.


----------



## CosmicGlory

Alienware 34 AW3418DW 21:9
https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/new-alienware-34-curved-gaming-monitor-aw3418dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories

LG 32GK850G 16:9
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025836&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=11552995&PID=1796839&SID=273998526

Best two options I've found that fit my needs. Been on various 24" 60hz screens for over the past decade. Looking to make a big jump I have been following these exact two monitors for awhile debating. Used a 34" Acer at a friends was really impressed but if I could save some cash the LG looks very nice. Any helpful opinions are appreciated. I play a lot of games and in front of my desk is just my normal media zone don't spend hardly any time with a tv or phones so really been needing to upgrade my screen it's what I use the most. Super indecisive....

Thanks,

PS:I've been following this thread for awhile


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CosmicGlory*
> 
> Alienware 34 AW3418DW 21:9
> https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/new-alienware-34-curved-gaming-monitor-aw3418dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories
> 
> LG 32GK850G 16:9
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025836&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=11552995&PID=1796839&SID=273998526
> 
> Best two options I've found that fit my needs. Been on various 24" 60hz screens for over the past decade. Looking to make a big jump I have been following these exact two monitors for awhile debating. Used a 34" Acer at a friends was really impressed but if I could save some cash the LG looks very nice. Any helpful opinions are appreciated. I play a lot of games and in front of my desk is just my normal media zone don't spend hardly any time with a tv or phones so really been needing to upgrade my screen it's what I use the most. Super indecisive....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PS:I've been following this thread for awhile


Personally I would stick to 16:9. Yes 21:9 is awesome when you fire it up for the first time but even today it's not 100% supported and I don't see that changing for a long time if ever. Sure you can do .ini edits or apply community made fixes but having to do this over and over even for modern titles just gets old. Also once you've experienced something like a 40+ inch 4k screen, these ultrawides don't feel as immersive anymore, almost like gaming inside a bunker.


----------



## CosmicGlory

Yeah super immersion isn't something I am hunting for so I see your point. Since I will be using this display for almost everything from gaming to just general media consumption.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CosmicGlory*
> 
> Alienware 34 AW3418DW 21:9
> https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/new-alienware-34-curved-gaming-monitor-aw3418dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories
> 
> LG 32GK850G 16:9
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025836&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=11552995&PID=1796839&SID=273998526
> 
> Best two options I've found that fit my needs. Been on various 24" 60hz screens for over the past decade. Looking to make a big jump I have been following these exact two monitors for awhile debating. Used a 34" Acer at a friends was really impressed but if I could save some cash the LG looks very nice. Any helpful opinions are appreciated. I play a lot of games and in front of my desk is just my normal media zone don't spend hardly any time with a tv or phones so really been needing to upgrade my screen it's what I use the most. Super indecisive....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PS:I've been following this thread for awhile


I think AngryLobster and Notwist answered the same question a few pages back







They both prefer the LG.
I was running the Acer XR341CK (34" ultrawide) for nearly 2 years before selling it. I'm not looking to go back anytime soon as it chopped a good 20-30 fps off games to run those few extra pixel inches per side that I never really focused on anyway. Also, I always felt like the image should be taller too, to be really immersive. 2560x1440 is the sweet spot for me for running new games over 100fps with very high-ultra settings (which is already becoming a struggle even with my overclocked 1080ti).


----------



## Notwist

Due to Dell's warranty and their reputation for panel quality, I *want* to prefer the Alienware, but the picture doesn't lie. I'm very sensitive to color, contrast, picture quality in general, and I think the LG has more going for it.

Honestly, the Alienware's biggest downfalls for me were the excessive backlight bleed in the lower left and right corner's, and the insane amount of IPS glow. I mean, I don't know what makes this panel so much different, but it feels like the off-axis viewing of dark content is just some of the worst I've seen from a panel.

I have my replacement LG on the way, and I'm REALLY crossing my fingers here. I just want this to be resolved. Ugh.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Also heres a new review
> https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7802/4/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-doet-weer-mee-met-gaming-monitoren-helderheid-en-contrast


I find those response time ratings hard to believe considering their absurdly fast measurements for the CHG70.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I find those response time ratings hard to believe considering their absurdly fast measurements for the CHG70.


CHG70 has a ton more overshoot than the LG. IMO, too much overshoot usually looks worse than a slower response time. They also don't measure the absolute worst transitions here, so we really can't tell how those compare.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> CHG70 has a ton more overshoot than the LG. IMO, too much overshoot usually looks worse than a slower response time. They also don't measure the absolute worst transitions here, so we really can't tell how those compare.


CHG70 hardly has any overshoot.





The problem is that it's super slow.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> CHG70 hardly has any overshoot.
> 
> The problem is that it's super slow.


hardware.info's results are for the 27" CHG70. TFTCentral's are for the 31.5". hardware.info indicated 15% maximum overshoot for the 27" CHG70.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> hardware.info's results are for the 27" CHG70. TFTCentral's are for the 31.5". hardware.info indicated 15% maximum overshoot for the 27" CHG70.


The second graph is for the 27 CHG70. You can see the 15% overshoot for 0-80% transition in the second chart. The rest of the transitions have no overshoot but all the full transitions rise times are slow.

I've also personally had 27CHG70 and MG279Q side-by-side for comparison. No way is the MG279Q slower than the 27CHG70 as hardware.info claims.


----------



## AngryLobster

Yeah I said a few pages back this thing needs greyscale calibration and they measured a dE of 4.22. The CHG70 which comes factory calibrated was spot on.


----------



## spiroh

Mine just came in. No obvious issue but my eyes need to get used to going to a flat screen from the curve the C32HG70 had.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiroh*
> 
> Mine just came in. No obvious issue but my eyes need to get used to going to a flat screen from the curve the C32HG70 had.


Could you open those 2 pictures in full screen and see if there's any wierd discolorations, "clouds", or if like someone tried to bend the panel through the middle?
Example of very bad VA panel from CHG70: http://i.imgur.com/cHFJcNf.jpg

https://www.rtings.com/images/test-materials/2015/204_Gray_Uniformity.png
https://www.rtings.com/images/test-materials/2016/5-percent.png

Just trying to figure out if the quality of the panels used here is consistently good.

Thanks!


----------



## spiroh

No clouding or marks using the LG panel.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiroh*
> 
> No clouding or marks using the LG panel.


That's great news, thanks!


----------



## spiroh

No dead pixels or dust issues on mine from what I can see. This really is a nice monitor. Having GSync with my 1080ti card is a pretty big deal


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Could you open those 2 pictures in full screen and see if there's any wierd discolorations, "clouds", or if like someone tried to bend the panel through the middle?
> Example of very bad VA panel from CHG70: http://i.imgur.com/cHFJcNf.jpg
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/images/test-materials/2015/204_Gray_Uniformity.png
> https://www.rtings.com/images/test-materials/2016/5-percent.png
> 
> Just trying to figure out if the quality of the panels used here is consistently good.
> 
> Thanks!


I just tried the images and there's nothing like that on mine, the second (dark grey) slide is slightly darker looking at center of view, depending on where I move my head and only if I'm looking very closely. Moving the panel back a bit evens things out. The images look very consistent.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> I just tried the images and there's nothing like that on mine, the second (dark grey) slide is slightly darker looking at center of view, depending on where I move my head and only if I'm looking very closely. Moving the panel back a bit evens things out. The images look very consistent.


Thanks a lot! Seems like AUO did decent job here. Sure we only checked a few panels but in the other thread about Samsung's VA monitors a guy went through like 10 units of CHG70 and did not find a single decent one.


----------



## AngryLobster

My replacement is arriving tomorrow. Pray for me.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> BTW: anybody able to upload the property calibrated ICC file and settings? Got mine in today


Which display settings did you use for Game Mode profile, Brightness/Contrast, Gamma and Color Temperature?


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> BTW: anybody able to upload the property calibrated ICC file and settings? Got mine in today


I'd be happy to run it through with my i1 displaypro, and upload the result... just as soon as they release the darned thing here in the UK!
(*Mumble grumble* march! *grumble mumble*)


----------



## larrydavid

So I stayed up pretty late last night trying different games on the monitor. I tried Battlefield 4, CoD WWII, and Black Ops 2.

Here's some impressions:

Pros:

Contrast ratio difference is immense
Anti-glare coating is unobtrusive.
No backlight bleed.
Extra size is nice.
Cons:

Less motion clarity than the 144hz/165hz AHVA panels.
Softer than 1440p at 27", but mitigated with pushing it back further.
Some coloring shifting on edges, mitigated with pushing it back further.
Barring the discovery of dirt under the screen, or an annoying visual artifact I haven't yet discovered, I'll be keeping this.

Disclaimer: My favorite LCD monitor I'd previously used was a Soyo 24" VA from 2007. I didn't have issues with blur/ghosting on that, so I might be less sensitive to this kind of thing. I also didn't really care about tearing and aliasing until a few years ago; I've become a spoiled princess in my old age.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> So I stayed up pretty late last night trying different games on the monitor. I tried Battlefield 4, CoD WWII, and Black Ops 2.
> 
> Here's some impressions:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Contrast ratio difference is immense
> Anti-glare coating is unobtrusive.
> No backlight bleed.
> Extra size is nice.
> Cons:
> 
> Less motion clarity than the 144hz/165hz AHVA panels.
> Softer than 1440p at 27", but mitigated with pushing it back further.
> Some coloring shifting on edges, mitigated with pushing it back further.
> Barring the discovery of dirt under the screen, or an annoying visual artifact I haven't yet discovered, I'll be keeping this.
> 
> Disclaimer: My favorite LCD monitor I'd previously used was a Soyo 24" VA from 2007. I didn't have issues with blur/ghosting on that, so I might be less sensitive to this kind of thing. I also didn't really care about tearing and aliasing until a few years ago; I've become a spoiled princess in my old age.


Great / honest review.







I think it would be a nice upgrade from my current 32" [email protected] (o/c to 75Hz) IPS monitor









Please post some pictures


----------



## CosmicGlory

Decision was made going with the LG over the Alienware 34". Ordered my new monitor today going to be quite a jump for me in the realm of screens. Every where I posted the question what should I get the LG or AW. Pretty much everyone said I should go with the AW but I have waited so long for an upgrade and I am just really unsure on all the ultrawide hype. This thread has really helped me a ton I have spent so much time researching basically every monitor on the market and that is currently known to be coming out this upcoming year.

Most people seem to think the AW 34" ultrawide with ips is just the best but this thread really made me look at it differently. I spent a lot of time looking at a lot of 27" screens right around the same price as this LG with ips panels and just have not really read anything to mind blowing to point me in that direction also I really want to experience the higher HZ of the new monitors of today. I guess to everyone else the question of LG vs AW was a no brainier but didn't seem so to me glad for the help from other people with more knowledge and experiencing.

With all this research and time spent and probably a year waiting to find the right monitor fingers crossed I got what will be best for me.


----------



## larrydavid

The Alienware for $899 -- where it's been priced at recently -- is a much better deal higher res, larger, 3-year warranty. Downsides are the contrast ratio, uniformity, bleed. I almost bought the Alienware a couple times, but I can notice the extra fluidity at 144hz vs 120hz. 3440x1440 is difficult to push at max refresh -- even on my 1080ti and making ultrawide work in older games can often be done, but it's more work.


----------



## Notwist

I literally have both the Alienware and the LG in my office, and I'm going to pick one of them. The Alienware has a flat out obnoxious amount of IPS glow, like, worse than I've seen on other IPS panels by Dell. The BLB in the lower left and right corners is also a bummer. But I'm going to do some back and forth comparisons this weekend. Thus far, I like the LG.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> The Alienware for $899 -- where it's been priced at recently -- is a much better deal higher res, larger, 3-year warranty. Downsides are the contrast ratio, uniformity, bleed. I almost bought the Alienware a couple times, but I can notice the extra fluidity at 144hz vs 120hz. 3440x1440 is difficult to push at max refresh -- even on my 1080ti and making ultrawide work in older games can often be done, but it's more work.


You're not running your LG @ 165hz? There's supposedly no downsides to running it on 165hz vs 144hz. Personally for me, the more the better


----------



## CosmicGlory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> The Alienware for $899 -- where it's been priced at recently -- is a much better deal higher res, larger, 3-year warranty. Downsides are the contrast ratio, uniformity, bleed. I almost bought the Alienware a couple times, but I can notice the extra fluidity at 144hz vs 120hz. 3440x1440 is difficult to push at max refresh -- even on my 1080ti and making ultrawide work in older games can often be done, but it's more work.


When has it been $899 people keep stating this but either I have missed the sales or not looking in the right places.


----------



## Hunched

I do have to say at the price and from LG of all people it is disappointing this monitor isn't at all calibrated.
Samsung does it on their monitors even the ones under $300.

But hey at least LG does overdrive right
Also when is this supposed to release anywhere in Canada?


----------



## MajorMullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CosmicGlory*
> 
> When has it been $899 people keep stating this but either I have missed the sales or not looking in the right places.


The Alienware was $899.99 from Newegg via eBay last week


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I do have to say at the price and from LG of all people it is disappointing this monitor isn't at all calibrated.
> Samsung does it on their monitors even the ones under $300.
> 
> But hey at least LG does overdrive right
> Also when is this supposed to release anywhere in Canada?


Today I sent another email to LG Canada (cough cough). The last 2 times I got the usual... "we are sorry, but we don't know" BS..







At least Euro know it is March 2018 for them (from LG UK guy).
I don't understand why a) LG Canada won't tell us, b) newegg.com won't ship it from US to Canada (I guess because LG Canada doesn't carry this model)... Like my new 8700k ordered from newegg.ca came from California warehouse. I wish I had close US friends or some family leaving there









Perhaps try to engage a live chat with them, maybe some LG CR have the knowledge of LG's release plans, I'm sure they have dates.


----------



## keith5

Anyone else with the monitor notice faint vertical lines (scan lines maybe, I'm not sure) on their screen? It's stands out mostly on a bright background and I have to be sitting fairly close, around 2 feet. I tried a couple different displayport cables with no difference. Since I have to return it for the dust anyway I was hoping it's just a defect with mine.


----------



## MattLangley

I'm sure both the AW and LG are excellent monitors, though 93ppi vs 109ppi is a pretty distinct jump. I recently moved to the AW3418DW from an older 32" 1440p VA 60hz (BL3200PT) and I immediately noticed the pixel density difference.

Also it will be interesting to see some in-depth reviews, but likely like all other VAs you are going to see significantly worse black to gray transition times compared to the AW (or most other high end IPS panels), meaning black smearing. On my old VA panel I use to think this was just a game render effect in dark areas lol. Also the black crush bothered me, those inky blacks but head on losing subtle black detail almost negated it. Though the contrast levels are indeed nice and the AW does indeed have some IPS glow (at optimal viewing distance it seems relatively minimal in my wife and my setup though, but present).

Just trade-offs. For size, form factor, and technologies. I wouldn't go back to the lower density and less wide form factor though and especially not the lower response times, black smearing, and black crush. The IPS glow (the only real negative) doesn't bother me at my current viewing distance and is far better than a flaw with content head on IMHO.


----------



## spiroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keith5*
> 
> Anyone else with the monitor notice faint vertical lines (scan lines maybe, I'm not sure) on their screen? It's stands out mostly on a bright background and I have to be sitting fairly close, around 2 feet. I tried a couple different displayport cables with no difference. Since I have to return it for the dust anyway I was hoping it's just a defect with mine.


It is something I noticed on my C32HG70 but on this LG monitor I do not see any scan lines or anything like that.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattLangley*
> 
> I'm sure both the AW and LG are excellent monitors, though 93ppi vs 109ppi is a pretty distinct jump. I recently moved to the AW3418DW from an older 32" 1440p VA 60hz (BL3200PT) and I immediately noticed the pixel density difference.
> 
> Also it will be interesting to see some in-depth reviews, but likely like all other VAs you are going to see significantly worse black to gray transition times compared to the AW (or most other high end IPS panels), meaning black smearing. On my old VA panel I use to think this was just a game render effect in dark areas lol. Also the black crush bothered me, those inky blacks but head on losing subtle black detail almost negated it. Though the contrast levels are indeed nice and the AW does indeed have some IPS glow (at optimal viewing distance it seems relatively minimal in my wife and my setup though, but present).
> 
> Just trade-offs. For size, form factor, and technologies. I wouldn't go back to the lower density and less wide form factor though and especially not the lower response times, black smearing, and black crush. The IPS glow (the only real negative) doesn't bother me at my current viewing distance and is far better than a flaw with content head on IMHO.


This is a lot better than the way over 40ms transitions on your 3200PT. I've never seen a 40+ms VA, but the worst case 30ms transitions on the CHG70 weren't a problem at all, very sharp image in darker games.

I don't think smearing is a problem with the new generation of 144Hz VA's, just the uniformity and black viewing angles. It seems the 32GK850 does MUCH better with uniformity, and black viewing angles too so that it doesn't give the "IPS glow" effect like CHG70.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I don't think smearing is a problem with the new generation of 144Hz VA's, just the uniformity and black viewing angles. It seems the 32GK850 does MUCH better with uniformity, and black viewing angles too so that it doesn't give the "IPS glow" effect like CHG70.


I don't think uniformity is a problem with VA's if we ignore the 2016/2017 Samsung panels, seems like a Samsung uniformity problem.


----------



## MattLangley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> This is a lot better than the way over 40ms transitions on your 3200PT. I've never seen a 40+ms VA, but the worst case 30ms transitions on the CHG70 weren't a problem at all, very sharp image in darker games.
> 
> I don't think smearing is a problem with the new generation of 144Hz VA's, just the uniformity and black viewing angles. It seems the 32GK850 does MUCH better with uniformity, and black viewing angles too so that it doesn't give the "IPS glow" effect like CHG70.


We'll have to see upon proper analysis

highest response times under worse case black to gray cases

57 (17hz) - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_strix_xg35vq.htm
37 (26hz) - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_c32hg70.htm#gaming
48 (21hz) - http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/aoc_agon_ag352ucg.htm#gaming

Now maybe the LG will be significantly better, I hope for those who have or want it that it is. Note though my BenQ was only 60hz it's response times were actually better than the CHG70.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_bl3200pt.htm#gaming
Avg 10.8 (92.hz)
Low 4.0 (250hz)
High 40.8 (25hz) - only higher than 17 in one of 30 metrics

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_c32hg70.htm#gaming
Avg 13.2 (75hz)
Low 5.3 (188hz)
High 37.5 (26hz) - 8 of 30 metrics 20 or higher

My BenQ did have a bit more overshoot, but only on a couple of the 30 metrics

So in a lot of ways my 3 year old BenQ actually has far better response times than the Samsung, even with a 60hz refresh rate limiting the benefit of it. Other recently released VA's do even worse as I linked above.

We'll have to see where the LG lands. I know even on my BenQ where the response times were relatively good for a VA. I'm curious how these effects look on faster refresh monitors too, they were very noticeable in dark games on my BenQ which surpass others and it's limited at 60hz so the contrast would seemingly be less start with the rest of the screen... I haven't done a side by side with a faster VA panel so that's speculation.


----------



## Notwist

Wonder when @CallsignVega is gonna get to chime in


----------



## AngryLobster

I'm about to unbox my replacement. Super nervous for dead pixels.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Today I sent another email to LG Canada (cough cough). The last 2 times I got the usual... "we are sorry, but we don't know" BS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Euro know it is March 2018 for them (from LG UK guy).
> I don't understand why a) LG Canada won't tell us, b) newegg.com won't ship it from US to Canada (I guess because LG Canada doesn't carry this model)... Like my new 8700k ordered from newegg.ca came from California warehouse. I wish I had close US friends or some family leaving there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps try to engage a live chat with them, maybe some LG CR have the knowledge of LG's release plans, I'm sure they have dates.


I really hope we don't have to wait past March but no way Canada is more of a priority than UK








It's out in Japan today apparently


----------



## Notwist

Unboxed mine, seems ok...but I'm nervous. I gave it a thorough inspection for 3 minutes. Didn't find anything.
Hopefully I'm in the clear...what other tests should I do?

Also, if I truly don't have any dead pixels, what are the odds of me getting dead pixels?


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I'm about to unbox my replacement. Super nervous for dead pixels.


How's the replacement?


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> How's the replacement?


So far so good. These look to be really consistent in terms of back light bleed and overall panel quality. It looks identical with a camera to the previous one when trying to spot bleed with overexposed camera shots.

No dead/stuck pixels and it appears to be dust free but I'm going to give it a days use to determine it a keeper since the dust particles took me a day to notice before.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Unboxed mine, seems ok...but I'm nervous. I gave it a thorough inspection for 3 minutes. Didn't find anything.
> Hopefully I'm in the clear...what other tests should I do?


Well since you asked, can you move these around your screen in a window?
Hows trailing?

When you follow this next one with your eyes as you move across the screen does it look like it "passes underneath" any dim/dirty bands or spots?
http://i.imgur.com/8rqpCYU.png

All the C24FG70's I had were horrible for this.
It doesn't really stand out when things are stationary but in motion it was so distracting in this game from the first second I could control the camera.
It'll catch your eye if its there


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Wonder when @CallsignVega is gonna get to chime in


He cancelled his preorder and AFAIK got the $800 TN panel - PG27VQ so why would he.

I've contacted hardware.info to ask how they got their panel in EU and they actually got a sample directly from LG. They don't know an exact release date here but said it should be soon.


----------



## AngryLobster

This replacements LED ring stays on when the monitor sleeps like the previous one. Looks like I just have to completely turn it off and never use it again...


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> This replacements LED ring stays on when the monitor sleeps like the previous one. Looks like I just have to completely turn it off and never use it again...


Hopefully fw upgrade can fix it... What about dust particles?


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> This replacements LED ring stays on when the monitor sleeps like the previous one. Looks like I just have to completely turn it off and never use it again...


Just press and hold the light dial underneath to shut them off. Quick and easy. I think of it like a desk lamp: I can turn it in when I'm playing and off when I'm done


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Just press and hold the light dial underneath to shut them off. Quick and easy. I think of it like a desk lamp: I can turn it in when I'm playing and off when I'm done


Hows the monitor?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> So far so good. These look to be really consistent in terms of back light bleed and overall panel quality. It looks identical with a camera to the previous one when trying to spot bleed with overexposed camera shots.
> 
> No dead/stuck pixels and it appears to be dust free but I'm going to give it a days use to determine it a keeper since the dust particles took me a day to notice before.


Is there any backlight bleed? And how are the black viewing angles and the glow caused by it?


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Just press and hold the light dial underneath to shut them off. Quick and easy. I think of it like a desk lamp: I can turn it in when I'm playing and off when I'm done


I have zero faith in the longevity of the button so I'm opting to just permanently keep it off.


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Well since you asked, can you move these around your screen in a window?
> Hows trailing?
> 
> When you follow this next one with your eyes as you move across the screen does it look like it "passes underneath" any dim/dirty bands or spots?
> http://i.imgur.com/8rqpCYU.png
> 
> All the C24FG70's I had were horrible for this.
> It doesn't really stand out when things are stationary but in motion it was so distracting in this game from the first second I could control the camera.
> It'll catch your eye if its there


The first image had some trailing but I probably would have just mistaken it for motion blur if it hadn't been looking very carefully.

The second image seemed fine. I mean, the PPI is low enough and it's a VA panel so it's legit difficult to determine whether it's a dirty spot or a result of the changing viewing angle. But it looked fine overall to me.

Going to switch back to AW3418DW to test again tomorrow


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> The first image had some trailing but I probably would have just mistaken it for motion blur if it hadn't been looking very carefully.
> 
> The second image seemed fine. I mean, the PPI is low enough and it's a VA panel so it's legit difficult to determine whether it's a dirty spot or a result of the changing viewing angle. But it looked fine overall to me.
> 
> Going to switch back to AW3418DW to test again tomorrow


Alright cool! Thanks.
At the end of the day it's still a VA so normal trailing/blur is to be expected, as long as its none of that SVA shade breakup trailing crap I'm happy.
That stuffs as deal breaking as overshoot ghosting.

Second image sounds fine, like on C24FG70's I had there would be faint vertical "bands" about an inch in width which would really catch your eye with an image like that sliding underneath it, like you're looking through a dirty window.

I wish I could buy this thing or have any idea when I'll be able to, Canada...


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Alright cool! Thanks.
> At the end of the day it's still a VA so normal trailing/blur is to be expected, as long as its none of that SVA shade breakup trailing crap I'm happy.
> That stuffs as deal breaking as overshoot ghosting.
> 
> Second image sounds fine, like on C24FG70's I had there would be faint vertical "bands" about an inch in width which would really catch your eye with an image like that sliding underneath it, like you're looking through a dirty window.
> 
> I wish I could buy this thing or have any idea when I'll be able to, Canada...


Did u try to reach out to LG Canada? Live chat or via email. I tried again last Friday... So far nothing


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I wish I could buy this thing or have any idea when I'll be able to, Canada...


Talked to Canadian LG CR and he didn't know when and if the monitor will be released in Canada









BTW... Any other happy/unhappy owners?


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> This replacements LED ring stays on when the monitor sleeps like the previous one. Looks like I just have to completely turn it off and never use it again...


I guess it's a "feature"...hopefully adjustable with some firmware update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Talked to Canadian LG CR and he didn't know when and if the monitor will be released in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... Any other happy/unhappy owners?


Do you guys pay import tax when getting stuff from US to Canada? Because you could use some parcel forwarder service like https://www.packageexpress.com/RatesServices.aspx
Doesn't look too expensive ;]


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Talked to Canadian LG CR and he didn't know when and if the monitor will be released in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... Any other happy/unhappy owners?


"Would you happen to know when this monitor releases in Canada / Worldwide? Same as UK, March?"
"I believe so yes, I think shipment schedule suggests it will be the same worldwide" - Daniel LG on Overclockers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> I guess it's a "feature"...hopefully adjustable with some firmware update.
> Do you guys pay import tax when getting stuff from US to Canada? Because you could use some parcel forwarder service like https://www.packageexpress.com/RatesServices.aspx
> Doesn't look too expensive ;]


Not being able to return a monitor without expensive slow returns/shipping isn't something I want to deal with though.
I don't understand why the US & Japan and who knows where else get it 3 months earlier... 3 months, 4 months if late March.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Do you guys pay import tax when getting stuff from US to Canada? Because you could use some parcel forwarder service like https://www.packageexpress.com/RatesServices.aspx
> Doesn't look too expensive ;]


I live less than hour from the border, so I can go for a drive. Problem is newegg.com expects my CC (i.e. VISA) billing address to be US address.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> "Would you happen to know when this monitor releases in Canada / Worldwide? Same as UK, March?"
> "I believe so yes, I think shipment schedule suggests it will be the same worldwide" - Daniel LG on Overclockers
> Not being able to return a monitor without expensive slow returns/shipping isn't something I want to deal with though.
> I don't understand why the US & Japan and who knows where else get it 3 months earlier... 3 months, 4 months if late March.


It would suck, but maybe they are not even going to release it in Canada. I still don't understand why LG is making such a big deal .... They should have it on their global release map, when and where will certain products will be released... Maybe there is not much interest in this monitor since it is only available via newegg.com in US? I would think amazon.com and bestbuy.com would carrry it too... I'm just speculating


----------



## padman

Some German shops say "Announced for approx. beginning of February 2018" so.. we will see


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> It would suck, but maybe they are not even going to release it in Canada. I still don't understand why LG is making such a big deal .... They should have it on their global release map, when and where will certain products will be released... Maybe there is not much interest in this monitor since it is only available via newegg.com in US? I would think amazon.com and bestbuy.com would carrry it too... I'm just speculating


I hope it releases in Canada and we're not waiting months for nothing or I'll be pissed.
A lot of stuff just never makes it here, I guess 37 million people isn't a big enough market?
It's not like we're all alone far off in the middle of nowhere or I'd get it but we're right here with the US in the same region and they get everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Some German shops say "Announced for approx. beginning of February 2018" so.. we will see


Hmm
Would be cool if Newegg.ca had it listed, as I think it's the only place in the US selling it right now.


----------



## Hunched

If any Canadians want to take a couple seconds to do this, a person will actually look and reply back.
https://secure.newegg.ca/FeedBack/ShallWeCarry.aspx

Probably barely anyone bothers using this (I can't even find the normal way to access it on their site) so a handful of people showing interest probably does more than you think.
Hopefully they'll carry it and maybe throw up an ETA date with preorder like on Newegg.com
I've done my part trying to get this thing up here


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> If any Canadians want to take a couple seconds to do this, a person will actually look and reply back.
> https://secure.newegg.ca/FeedBack/ShallWeCarry.aspx
> 
> Probably barely anyone bothers using this (I can't even find the normal way to access it on their site) so a handful of people showing interest probably does more than you think.
> Hopefully they'll carry it and maybe throw up an ETA date with preorder like on Newegg.com
> I've done my part trying to get this thing up here


Great find









Done... However if LG Canada doesn't carry it, can newegg.ca be selling it from their US warehouses? A lot of hardware you buy from newegg.ca comes from US. Hmm...


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Great find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done... However if LG Canada doesn't carry it, can newegg.ca be selling it from their US warehouses? A lot of hardware you buy from newegg.ca comes from US. Hmm...


Yeah it should be possible. Here in Scandinavia we have an electronics shop just like Newegg called Proshop which sells in Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Finland but they send everything from their warehouse in Denmark. Uhh, they send to Germany too. They have localized website version for each country.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Yeah it should be possible. Here in Scandinavia we have an electronics shop just like Newegg called Proshop which sells in Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Finland but they send everything from their warehouse in Denmark. Uhh, they send to Germany too. They have localized website version for each country.


I wish... In Canada we get the end of the stick









https://kb.newegg.com/Article/Index/12/3?id=1400

All of the above countries are listed, except Canada


----------



## larrydavid

After spending a few more days with the monitor, I'm still very happy with it. I play almost exclusively online FPS these days. I used to dread dark screens because I'd see all that bleed pouring through on my 1440P IPS display.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> After spending a few more days with the monitor, I'm still very happy with it. I play almost exclusively online FPS these days. I used to dread dark screens because I'd see all that bleed pouring through on my 1440P IPS display.


I want one too !!!... Once it becomes available in Canada


----------



## spiroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> After spending a few more days with the monitor, I'm still very happy with it. I play almost exclusively online FPS these days. I used to dread dark screens because I'd see all that bleed pouring through on my 1440P IPS display.


I've been playing a lot of Destiny, Overwatch and CS Go. Very happy with this monitor. I'm selling the C32HG70 and not looking back (I have an nvidia card).


----------



## AngryLobster

I'm keeping mine as well until 2019. Only problem I have is this 2nd sample has a slight dark purple tint in the lower right on pure black (loading screen/transitions) that is viewing angle dependant. If I move my head it vanishes but problem is it's most apparent when viewed at optimal position at my desk. Can't capture it on camera and it's minor enough that I'll let it slide.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiroh*
> 
> I've been playing a lot of Destiny, Overwatch and CS Go. Very happy with this monitor. I'm selling the C32HG70 and not looking back (I have an nvidia card).


I guess you also have no blb, and the 5%/50% gray uniformity is uniform and not patterned?


----------



## Hunched

C32HG70 is one of those pathetic VAs too
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_c32hg70.htm#contrast_stability
Real weak in the area that is the reason for having a VA, LG is a 50% contrast boost in comparison


----------



## spiroh

I'm not seeing any patterns on gray screens on this LG like I did with the C32HG70.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I'm keeping mine as well until 2019. Only problem I have is this 2nd sample has a slight dark purple tint in the lower right on pure black (loading screen/transitions) that is viewing angle dependant. If I move my head it vanishes but problem is it's most apparent when viewed at optimal position at my desk. Can't capture it on camera and it's minor enough that I'll let it slide.


I don't have the monitor yet (thx to LG Canada), but perhaps check the rear assembly, maybe there is a screw in the back that needs to be losen up.... Just shooting in the dark. Lol


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Anyone with a colorimeter have a chance to calibrate this thing yet? Please share your settings if so


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiroh*
> 
> I'm not seeing any patterns on gray screens on this LG like I did with the C32HG70.


This just seems so good. A 1440p 144Hz VA with over 4000:1 contrast ratios, that you can just buy, and it will likely have no uniformity, motion artifact or BLB issues? Nah, can't be true


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> This just seems so good. A 1440p 144Hz VA with over 4000:1 contrast ratios, that you can just buy, and it will likely have no uniformity, motion artifact or BLB issues? Nah, can't be true


Over 4000:1?
Playwares was getting 3500:1 and Hardware.info 3000:1


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Over 4000:1?
> Playwares was getting 3500:1 and Hardware.info 3000:1


Really? I may be mistaking it to this review then, which I initially thought was the same panel but running at 75Hz. https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-q3279vwf/

3000-3500:1 is still a big leap above the 2000-2500:1 in CHG70's.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Really? I may be mistaking it to this review then, which I initially thought was the same panel but running at 75Hz. https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-q3279vwf/
> 
> 3000-3500:1 is still a big leap above the 2000-2500:1 in CHG70's.


The LG uses an AUO AMVA panel, the M315DVR01.0 as on http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm
People have confirmed via service menu. It should have an altered panel name, since it obviously isn't curved.
As far as I know this is the first monitor using the panel, curved or flat.
That AOC uses some Panda panel using old tech from when VA monitors used to have 5000:1, and it doesn't score well with motion clarity.

Yea that Panda panel has been in production since early 2015.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Really? I may be mistaking it to this review then, which I initially thought was the same panel but running at 75Hz. https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-q3279vwf/
> 
> 3000-3500:1 is still a big leap above the 2000-2500:1 in CHG70's.


Yeah that's an entirely different panel but you're right this definitely a step up from the Samsung VA and way better than a 1000:1 + glow heaven IPS panel.


----------



## AngryLobster

Man we need someone with a calibrator to post some settings to get a decent ballpark. Both mine looked 98% identical so it shouldn't be too off.


----------



## subtec

How's the viewing angle on this?


----------



## Notwist

LG’s own product page for this hosts a driver download which contains an ICC profile. I switched to it and thought it was great. Combined with tweaking contrast to around 70-ish, color to medium, and using Nvidia control panel to increase my saturation to 53% (default is 50%


----------



## spiroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> LG's own product page for this hosts a driver download which contains an ICC profile. I switched to it and thought it was great. Combined with tweaking contrast to around 70-ish, color to medium, and using Nvidia control panel to increase my saturation to 53% (default is 50%


Nice find! Excuse my ignorance but in order for the ICC profile to be valid does it mean all monitor settings need to be set as default from factory? Thanks


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> How's the viewing angle on this?


If viewing angle is important, this probably isn't a good choice. It's not very good in that respect.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiroh*
> 
> Nice find! Excuse my ignorance but in order for the ICC profile to be valid does it mean all monitor settings need to be set as default from factory? Thanks


Heh, yeah, I would think there's limited point to applying a calibration profile, and then fiddling with contrast and saturation to taste (aka, uncalibrating it).
For one thing, you drop tones with every adjustment. Even calibrated, you want to leave as much at default as possible, just tweak RGB channel hardware controls for a baseline white-balance, then generate a profile that measures your white point and scales to it, in order to minimise any introduced banding from lost tone values.


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> If viewing angle is important, this probably isn't a good choice. It's not very good in that respect.


I actually think its fine compared to most other VA panels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dw28*
> 
> Heh, yeah, I would think there's limited point to applying a calibration profile, and then fiddling with contrast and saturation to taste (aka, uncalibrating it).
> For one thing, you drop tones with every adjustment. Even calibrated, you want to leave as much at default as possible, just tweak RGB channel hardware controls for a baseline white-balance, then generate a profile that measures your white point and scales to it, in order to minimise any introduced banding from lost tone values.


The ICC is good for setting a baseline to tweak around. I would set the ICC, then set contrast to around 70-ish, and set color temp to medium. Then tweak brightness to your preference, and you're done. The ICC seems to get the colors a lot close to accurate.


----------



## Hunched

Too bad ICC profiles turn off for most games, and movies.
So not much point in using them, unless people are getting an uncalibrated 165hz GSync VA for desktop color accuracy.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Too bad ICC profiles turn off for most games, and movies.
> So not much point in using them, unless people are getting an uncalibrated 165hz GSync VA for desktop color accuracy.


I'm sure somebody up there has a decent calibration hardware and will share their results with us.

BTW... did you hear anything back from newegg.ca or LG Canada? I sent another email to LG Canada today LOL...I'm sure I will be black listed soon (if not already)...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> I'm sure somebody up there has a decent calibration hardware and will share their results with us.
> 
> BTW... did you hear anything back from newegg.ca or LG Canada? I sent another email to LG Canada today LOL...I'm sure I will be black listed soon (if not already)...


Nope...

Also I've just used this site in the past for calibration, idk if there's a better thing to DIY calibrate without a hardware device. http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/
RGB values are really the only difficult thing to get right in any monitor I've ever had.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Nope...
> 
> Also I've just used this site in the past for calibration, idk if there's a better thing to DIY calibrate without a hardware device. http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/
> RGB values are really the only difficult thing to get right in any monitor I've ever had.


Yeap, that's what I usually do. I wait for some users/site to post RGB values, and I will adjust brightness/contrast using lagom.nl.

However I've always wanted (I guess I'm too cheap







) a hardware device to calibrate my projector, multiple TVs/monitors and laptops at home. I like sometimes (noob) to play with my Nikon D7200 DXO/light room software and having montor properly calibrated would be very useful.


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Too bad ICC profiles turn off for most games, and movies.
> So not much point in using them, unless people are getting an uncalibrated 165hz GSync VA for desktop color accuracy.


"Most" is a pretty strong overstatement, I think most games use the desktop setting with a few exceptions. Otherwise review sites wouldn't bother posting ICC profiles since they would be truly worthless?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> "Most" is a pretty strong overstatement, I think most games use the desktop setting with a few exceptions. Otherwise review sites wouldn't bother posting ICC profiles since they would be truly worthless?


There's no list of games that do and don't support ICC profiles but it's enough that its a pretty known and annoying issue that everyone who uses ICC and plays a lot of games complains about.
If anything it's getting less and less supported by Windows and applications.
What's the point in using a calibration that only works like half the time.

TFTCentral:
Quote:


> In general when you load up a game or movie your graphics card will abandon the calibrated ICC profile anyway and revert to some default settings, gamma ramps and the likes. Not a problem for most people for the aforementioned reasons, but a pain for those who actually want to retain the calibrated profile and settings from their colorimeter / ICC profile. One way around this is to have a screen where you are able to calibrate the hardware LUT itself (within the monitor). In such cases the profile is stored in the monitor and so is retained no matter what the use is. These screens are generally expensive and hardware calibration is reserved for high end displays so isn't a viable option for most. There have been other methods explored to try and retain ICC profiles for games and movies at a graphics card level.


ICC profiles are for people who use photoshop and stuff.

I'd rather have my monitor calibrated via OSD which applies to all games than use a calibration that ceases to calibrate in games leaving things looking worse just so I can have a more accurate Google Chrome experience or something

If an $850 display can't get 95% accurate colors without an ICC profile, it's a garbage display.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> There's no list of games that do and don't support ICC profiles but it's enough that its a pretty known and annoying issue that everyone who uses ICC and plays a lot of games complains about.
> If anything it's getting less and less supported by Windows and applications.
> What's the point in using a calibration that only works like half the time.
> 
> TFTCentral:
> ICC profiles are for people who use photoshop and stuff.
> 
> I'd rather have my monitor calibrated via OSD which applies to all games than use a calibration that ceases to calibrate in games leaving things looking worse just so I can have a more accurate Google Chrome experience or something
> 
> If an $850 display can't get 95% accurate colors without an ICC profile, it's a garbage display.


There are programs that will keep an ICC profile activate when gaming, and borderless window also allows you to keep your ICC profile in games if you don't wish to use such programs. Does everyone complaining simply not know about this? But you do have a very valid point, all monitors at this price point regardless of whether they are for professionals or gaming, should allow you plenty of adjustment to get a good calibration through the OSD alone. Stupid that nearly all the TN panels have zero gamma adjustments because the default gamma is crap.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> There are programs that will keep an ICC profile activate when gaming, and borderless window also allows you to keep your ICC profile in games if you don't wish to use such programs. Does everyone complaining simply not know about this? But you do have a very valid point, all monitors at this price point regardless of whether they are for professionals or gaming, should allow you plenty of adjustment to get a good calibration through the OSD alone. Stupid that nearly all the TN panels have zero gamma adjustments because the default gamma is crap.


And to that there's also this

PCMonitors:
Quote:


> It might be tempting to 'enforce' the profile on games that don't use the desktop settings. This can be done using a utility such as a DLL injector (ColourClutch), another enforcement utility or running in 'borderless window' mode. When enforcing a profile in this way you often end up with the games incorrectly transforming (or partially transforming) colour and gamma data. Games that disregard the desktop settings use a range of different baselines for colour and gamma information which differs from that of the Windows desktop environment. So even if the ICC profile is 'enforced' it won't be doing what it should, basing its corrections off the desktop rather than game baseline. Such games are designed to work with the GPU's default LUT and gamma configuration only and once you change this 'logic' all sorts of issues can occur. You can get some minor banding issues even if ICC profile are used 'properly', but that doesn't compare to the more noticeable issues that can occur if the profiles are enforced. Gamma issues, shade crushing, extensive banding, grey neutrality issues and incorrect colours are all quite common.
> 
> If you're using a monitor with a good colour setup from the OSD there is really no need to apply an ICC profile for any game, but that can't be said for all monitors unfortunately. There are plenty of games out there that will use the desktop colour settings as their baseline, meaning that they will be able to use at least some of the data contained in the ICC profiles. On monitors where the image simply doesn't look at all appealing after OSD adjustments alone, things can certainly look better once an ICC profile is used. Just be aware of those titles that seem reluctant to use ICC profiles and don't be surprised if these games don't quite look right if you enforce the profile.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> And to that there's also this


Dunno I've been running borderless window for years without big issues. Again I'm not trying to say you're wrong or anything I agree with you 100% that monitors should be able to be dialed in through OSD adjustments, but borderless window with ICC profiles is something many people use without any major problems.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

I must say I'm not digging this ICC profile from LG. Totally crushes the colors, everything's WAY too dark. Now to figure out how to remove it and start over


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> I must say I'm not digging this ICC profile from LG. Totally crushes the colors, everything's WAY too dark. Now to figure out how to remove it and start over


...whaaaa? Did you apply it correctly? What are monitor settings?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> ...whaaaa? Did you apply it correctly? What are monitor settings?


I right clicked and "Apply Profile" then after a system reboot everything was much darker. It didn't look awful or anything, just not to my liking. I don't mean to be alarmist , maybe I did something wrong, am working right now but will sit down with it later today and report back


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> ...whaaaa? Did you apply it correctly? What are monitor settings?
> 
> 
> 
> I right clicked and "Apply Profile" then after a system reboot everything was much darker. It didn't look awful or anything, just not to my liking. I don't mean to be alarmist , maybe I did something wrong, am working right now but will sit down with it later today and report back
Click to expand...

Aren't you supposed to set the monitor to default settings in the OSD?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Dunno I've been running borderless window for years without big issues. Again I'm not trying to say you're wrong or anything I agree with you 100% that monitors should be able to be dialed in through OSD adjustments, but borderless window with ICC profiles is something many people use without any major problems.


Lowers framerate and introduces input lag. Yeah maybe its a solution for some singleplayer gaming.

Color profile "enforcing programs" are a gimmick and don't actually work. No matter what software I download, they won't enforce the profiles in games that don't want them.


----------



## quovadis123

Hey guys
the most accurate monitor I have ever used for color is the Asus PB328Q (also AMVA)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asus-pb328q-32-inch-amva-qhd-monitor,4427.html

I know this is a crazy proposal, You should try the Asus ICC profiles, to see what happens on the LG.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Aren't you supposed to set the monitor to default settings in the OSD?


Yep, I did that. The LG profile is just too dark for me, I had to go in Color Management and delete the profile, then set to sRGB again. I'll fool around with some other profiles like the ASUS quovadis recommends, see if those are any better.


----------



## ricardojuan08

Should I pick this or Asus PG279Q. Almost the same price in Japan.

27" IPS vs 32" VA

I don't know what to pick. Anyone? Thanks


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardojuan08*
> 
> Should I pick this or Asus PG279Q. Almost the same price in Japan.
> 
> 27" IPS vs 32" VA
> 
> I don't know what to pick. Anyone? Thanks


This LG is miles better. I should know, I'm coming from a pixel perfect 27" IPS with the same panel as that Asus. For one, the QC on those panels is atrocious, you might have to go through several just to find one without dead pixels or dirt on the screen. Secondly, IPS glow just sucks. Thirdly, 32">27".

Owning both, this one wins hands down. I was ready to return this if it wasn't superior and get my $850 back, but that definitely won't happen. I've already got my IPS boxed up and ready to sell.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ricardojuan08*
> 
> Should I pick this or Asus PG279Q. Almost the same price in Japan.
> 
> 27" IPS vs 32" VA
> 
> I don't know what to pick. Anyone? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> This LG is miles better. I should know, I'm coming from a pixel perfect 27" IPS with the same panel as that Asus. For one, the QC on those panels is atrocious, you might have to go through several just to find one without dead pixels or dirt on the screen. Secondly, IPS glow just sucks. Thirdly, 32">27".
> 
> Owning both, this one wins hands down. I was ready to return this if it wasn't superior and get my $850 back, but that definitely won't happen. I've already got my IPS boxed up and ready to sell.
Click to expand...

Since we got you on the subject, how much do you miss the better viewing angles in comparison?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Since we got you on the subject, how much do you miss the better viewing angles in comparison?


No contest the IPS is superior in viewing angles. It looks the same no matter how you look at it, referring _strictly_ to colors. GLOW is what kills it, no matter what angle you're coming from the glow is unavoidable and downright distracting in movies or dark games. This LG does indeed suffer from shifting colors and will look differently at different angles. For me personally, that isn't an issue because I'm not doing color critical work or watching movies on this from the couch at an angle. It's meant for one person, sitting directly in front of it. Even then there is color shifting, just by moving my head I can notice it.. A trade I am willing to make to eliminate that dreaded IPS glow.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> BTW... did you hear anything back from newegg.ca or LG Canada? I sent another email to LG Canada today LOL...I'm sure I will be black listed soon (if not already)...


I got the usual reply from LG Canada "... unfortunately we don't have this information at this time ... " I just don't get it.







Are they want to see how this monitor is selling in US and Japan?


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> that dreaded IPS glow.


Gosh, if only there was some way of fixing that, some kind of, I don't know, magic film or... polarizer, or something... too bad nobody has ever come up with such a thing.


----------



## ricardojuan08

IPS glow is backlight bleeding?


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardojuan08*
> 
> IPS glow is backlight bleeding?


No, they are different things. Backlight bleed is uneven lighting around the edges of the screen, that stays in the same place regardless of the angle you view the screen from

IPS glow is a more even, uniform orange or whitish glow that shifts around depending on the angle you view the screen from.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Exactly, to put it simply the LG VA panel has color shift; while the Acer/Asus 27" IPS models have "glow" shift. Pick your poison.

For the purposes of a "gaming monitor", IMO, glow is far more distracting than minor color shift.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Gosh, if only there was some way of fixing that, some kind of, I don't know, magic film or... polarizer, or something... too bad nobody has ever come up with such a thing.


IC what you did there


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Exactly, to put it simply the LG VA panel has color shift; while the Acer/Asus 27" IPS models have "glow" shift. Pick your poison.
> 
> For the purposes of a "gaming monitor", IMO, glow is far more distracting than minor color shift.


Right? It's annoying to see all the IPS fanboys constantly beating the viewing angles drum yet don't understand that glow is it's own viewing angle problem.


----------



## amstech

I don't have any viewing angle issues, and I sure don't miss the glow from my U3011.


----------



## AngryLobster

Yeah viewing angles aren't too big an issue except on white like webpages where the edges turn grey making it much more apparent. That alone can be a deal breaker for some coming from an IPS.

Then again I gotta question how IPS glow covering 1/3+ of the panel is some how more acceptable than losing some saturation at the edges of a VA. More than likely it's a matter of brain burn in where the glow gets ignored after prolonged use. Same acclimation can be made to a VA's weaknesses but first impressions are king so the viewing angle thing is big to many.

For gaming it's a none issue IMO.


----------



## alexp247365

Just ordered. Currently using a Viewsonic XG2703-GS - a 165hz G-Sync IPS. I play CS-GO and recently got back into FFXIV. Will post my thoughts on how it compares once it arrives.


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Just ordered. Currently using a Viewsonic XG2703-GS - a 165hz G-Sync IPS. I play CS-GO and recently got back into FFXIV. Will post my thoughts on how it compares once it arrives.


Looking forward to your thoughts on this. If this monitor plays well with online FPS (CS-GO, Quake, etc) I think it will be my next purchase.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuVsJaquio*
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts on this. If this monitor plays well with online FPS (CS-GO, Quake, etc) I think it will be my next purchase.


Yep, especially BLB and 5%/50% gray uniformity.

So far it seems we have a 100% perfect run of no BLB/bad gray uniformity being reported.


----------



## Hunched

I guess... also you quoted me but put what you said in the quote... I'm not the one spamming LG...


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> 
> I guess... also you quoted me but put what you said in the quote... I'm not the one spamming LG...


I'm sorry, I need more java ... LOL


----------



## Hunched

.


----------



## alexp247365

Monitor shipped. Should be here tomorrow night.


----------



## Notwist

I am VERY interested in your comparison between the LG and the Viewsonic. Please let us know when you feel you have some feedback.


----------



## alexp247365

Out for delivery...

I'm still trying to frame this purchase to the wife. I haven't yet told her that I've bought it.
While I would normally put up the monitor that is getting replaced for sale, I've been truly impressed with the Viewsonic XG2703-GS. It may stay in the stable until 4k 120hz oled is cheap.

Also, for those looking for a comparison - I'd be happy to do any testing you'd like. Usage of my current monitor and this monitor is strictly for gaming/web surfing.

Why did I buy this monitor if the Viewsonic is good?
I've read that VA panels have good contrast.. but have never seen one personally. There have been many VA panels that have come out over the years that you fellow overclockers looked at and dismissed as a poor gaming alternative. This one could be different based on posts above that it uses a newer panel.
I'm playing with brightness on about 80 percent on the Viewsonic - much higher than the suggested 40 percent for contrast. I lose the black definition but the colors are nice and bright. I'm hoping this new VA panel will have the bright colors and dark areas to go with it. Also, it is impossible for me to play on a 60hz panel now. It takes about 2-3 weeks to readjust. 60hz just makes any panning look like a blurry mess and gives me nausea now.

The other nice addition is that this is bigger than a 30 inch. I have an ACER XB321HK , which is a 30-inch Gysnc (for sale, make an offer.) I love the size of 30 inch panels, but there hasn't been anything in this category yet that combines:
1) Gysnc
2) > 60 hz
3) good picture, good motion

For FFXIV, I'm using a .dll injector called Storm-Shade. It has a value for sharpen that really allows you to see all the detail that's not apparent in the textures under normal display options. This should help with the larger screen as well.


----------



## CosmicGlory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Just ordered. Currently using a Viewsonic XG2703-GS - a 165hz G-Sync IPS. I play CS-GO and recently got back into FFXIV. Will post my thoughts on how it compares once it arrives.


Curious to see what you think coming from one of the panels that I had looked at and wound up getting this LG which I love.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Out for delivery...
> 
> I'm still trying to frame this purchase to the wife. I haven't yet told her that I've bought it.
> While I would normally put up the monitor that is getting replaced for sale, I've been truly impressed with the Viewsonic XG2703-GS. It may stay in the stable until 4k 120hz oled is cheap.
> 
> Also, for those looking for a comparison - I'd be happy to do any testing you'd like. Usage of my current monitor and this monitor is strictly for gaming/web surfing.
> 
> Why did I buy this monitor if the Viewsonic is good?
> I've read that VA panels have good contrast.. but have never seen one personally. There have been many VA panels that have come out over the years that you fellow overclockers looked at and dismissed as a poor gaming alternative. This one could be different based on posts above that it uses a newer panel.
> I'm playing with brightness on about 80 percent on the Viewsonic - much higher than the suggested 40 percent for contrast. I lose the black definition but the colors are nice and bright. I'm hoping this new VA panel will have the bright colors and dark areas to go with it. Also, it is impossible for me to play on a 60hz panel now. It takes about 2-3 weeks to readjust. 60hz just makes any panning look like a blurry mess and gives me nausea now.
> 
> The other nice addition is that this is bigger than a 30 inch. I have an ACER XB321HK , which is a 30-inch Gysnc (for sale, make an offer.) I love the size of 30 inch panels, but there hasn't been anything in this category yet that combines:
> 1) Gysnc
> 2) > 60 hz
> 3) good picture, good motion
> 
> For FFXIV, I'm using a .dll injector called Storm-Shade. It has a value for sharpen that really allows you to see all the detail that's not apparent in the textures under normal display options. This should help with the larger screen as well.


Biggest caveat for me (also coming from high refresh IPS to my first VA) is the slow black-to-grey pixel transitions and the smearing that can happen on thin black lines and edges with specific background colors as a result. You might not notice it at first depending on what you're playing, so try out a bunch of different games to get a feel for what it is and looks like.

I think I'll live with it given everything else about this monitor is superior other than PPI and color saturation. I think it's an upgrade over the 27" IPS for gaming (if you don't care for ULMB), but I'm curious about what others who have both think.

Let us know and may the Pixel Gods smile upon your panel


----------



## jchon930

is the richness/vibrancy of colors significantly more muted on this VA than on an IPS panel? or is it very minor that you can barely notice it?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> is the richness/vibrancy of colors significantly more muted on this VA than on an IPS panel? or is it very minor that you can barely notice it?


It's not significant difference when both are dialed to 2.2 gamma.


----------



## alexp247365

Knock on the door.. I see the delivery agent pulling away. I look down.. world's smallest package. Newegg is bundling this monitor with a router. I look around and don't see a monitor. Go back to the newegg order page and see TWO shipping numbers. Monitor doesn't come till the 27th







.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Knock on the door.. I see the delivery agent pulling away. I look down.. world's smallest package. Newegg is bundling this monitor with a router. I look around and don't see a monitor. Go back to the newegg order page and see TWO shipping numbers. Monitor doesn't come till the 27th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Doh!! That's a bummer....


----------



## AngryLobster

I had the ViewSonic for 2 hours from the eBay $449 refurb sale. Well technically 1.5 hours because 30 minutes were spent unboxing and reboxing for return.

People said the thicker bezel design resulted in it being the best of the 3 variants in terms of reducing bleed (Acer/Asus/VS) but it was the same yellow glow drenched garbage with part of the panel noticeably warmer than the other.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Knock on the door.. I see the delivery agent pulling away. I look down.. world's smallest package. Newegg is bundling this monitor with a router. I look around and don't see a monitor. Go back to the newegg order page and see TWO shipping numbers. Monitor doesn't come till the 27th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


X-mas ruined. Thanks Newegg


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Alright, so I figured out that in the OSD "Response Time" options, switching from *FASTER* to *FAST* actually reduces the thin black line "trailing" that I'm seeing. Maybe what I thought was slow pixel response is overshoot?

Anyone else notice any difference between FAST and FASTER?

And sorry to hear about that alex, I had an issue with Newegg too when I Pre Ordered the monitor they sent me the "free gift" and charged my card for it. This was back in early November when the pre-orders first went up. Took me a month to get my refund after sending it back. Newegg's CS has really gone downhill in the past few years.


----------



## JackCY

From my experience more OD on VA panel made black smearing even worse as colors are shot deeper more easily and they stay deeper easier on all VAs so the darkening and black smearing only gets worse with more OD. The OD is not well tuned on many VAs.


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> X-mas ruined. Thanks Newegg


Unexpected delivery happened today. Monitor arrived. However, late last night mamma bear decided she wants my sons playroom upstairs in the room that is my office. Will have to re-organize everything first before I can start posting pictures. I will say though.. that the box this 30 inch monitor came in is half the size as the 30-inch ACER XB321HK box.


----------



## alexp247365

I just got the monitor up and running. Quick Observational Review incoming in the next few moments. Photos incoming....


----------



## Hunched

Man an ETA for Canada would sure be nice as I sit here indefinitely watching everyone else getting cool stuff on Christmas

At least LG Daniel on overclockers said he thinks it'll be coming to Canada around the time it hits EU.
LG.ca and NewEgg.ca don't know anything.

I just don't want to wait for something that isn't going to happen
If there are plans to bring it to Canada why doesn't anyone know about them


----------



## alexp247365

Packaging:

Size of box is much more condensed compared to say an ACER XB321HK box. Table is 56 inches wide.



I think the 'gaming' branding is a little off the mark for this market segment. Most older gamers that can afford this kind of hardware have established careers.
However.. I'm not sure how well Cultist pays... Maybe I should look into it







.



Contents in the box were well packaged. The stand was easy to assemble. The stand is sturdy in that your monitor is not going to tip forward or backwards, but the attachment point to the arm could use a redesign. The monitor wiggles too easily. Luckily there appears to be VESA mounting holes.

Screen Size:

2560x1440 Size comparison between the ViewSonic XG2703-GS:



Intial thoughts:

I'll play some games on it tonight and report back. However.. with everything at default settings.
Contrast, brightness, and black level test patterns all pass on the LCD test page of Lagom.NL

Posting and will go check blur busters to see if anything out of the ordinary there... will edit this one if anything fails...


----------



## alexp247365

Counter-Strike Global Ops:

- Buy menu much darker - Blacks look much more like black compared to an IPS. I can only imagine what they'd look like on OLED. More detail in the CT's outfit.
- Motion clarity. This is a subjective analysis, but I would say they are the same. A little rougher when panning hard.. but that may be due to screen size. No Noticeable trailing fixating on an object and strafing left to right.
- No ghosting that I could see

Doom -

- Haven't played alot of this game, but it's a very dark game. Played it for 20 minutes and saw nothing out of the ordinary. Strafing and looking at far away floor grating showed no noticeable increase in size of grating (which i would attribute to ghosting)
- no Ghosting that I could see.

Will add more games here with an edit as I play them.... FFXIV up next...


----------



## Dair76

Thanks alex, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I had the ViewSonic for 2 hours from the eBay $449 refurb sale. Well technically 1.5 hours because 30 minutes were spent unboxing and reboxing for return.
> 
> People said the thicker bezel design resulted in it being the best of the 3 variants in terms of reducing bleed (Acer/Asus/VS) but it was the same yellow glow drenched garbage with part of the panel noticeably warmer than the other.


My first panel had an issue, but the one they sent back was perfect..


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Thanks alex, appreciate the feedback.


You're most welcome. Nice to be able to give something back for a change!

One other thing to note about the color-shifting -

If your eye are directly positioned at center of panel you will need to be about 26 inches away in order to minimize/eliminate the color shifting. On a white web-page like a yahoo log-in screen.. the left and right sides tend to get darker.. like a greyish-white if you get too close. At 26 inches, this effect is just about eliminated. Those with limited desk space could get something like this to push it back further:
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5400

Games list updated :

Counter-Strike Global Ops:

- Buy menu much darker - Blacks look much more like black compared to an IPS. I can only imagine what they'd look like on OLED. More detail in the CT's outfit.
- Motion clarity. This is a subjective analysis, but I would say they are the same. A little rougher when panning hard.. but that may be due to screen size. No Noticeable trailing fixating on an object and strafing left to right.
- No ghosting that I could see

Doom -

- Haven't played alot of this game, but it's a very dark game. Played it for 20 minutes and saw nothing out of the ordinary. Strafing and looking at far away floor grating showed no noticeable increase in size of grating (which i would attribute to ghosting)
- no Ghosting that I could see.

FFXIV -
-Using Storm-shade DLL injector for sharpeness, HDR, colorfullness to add a little bit of color to this games muted color palates. Night-time has more detail.. but you still lose some of the subtle nuances due to it being night.
-When running from quest to quest motion clarity is fine for a screen this size. I'm very touchy about motion detail.. a.k.a Games like Path of exile with 20+ loot names on the ground - I will get sick walking around trying to decipher the weapon/armor names while moving unless its over 120 fps. If i ride my bird in a circle and look at the mountains.. you lose a lot of detail. Why this isn't something I did with the Viewsonic, I don't believe there would be any difference in doing this type of motion test (again something I wouldn't even do in game. There's not a great need to flick the camera 180 for a head-shot in this type of game)
- Quest Icons pop on this monitor compared to the Viewsonic. This is just one small indicator where the 3000+ Contrast-ratio shows as an advantage compared to the 1000 CR of the Viewsonic.

My Steam account is Spladian - If there's any games in there you want me to load up and test.. let me know. Otherwise, I'm gonna play a little bit tonight and see if there's anything I notice good or bad.

So far this monitor is better than the Viewsonic XG2703-GS.
Pros :
- more real-estate - 30-inch vs 27-inch
-Contrast ratio shows itself and deeper colors, more detail in blacks. Blacks look closer to black.
-165-hz overclockable - so just like the Viewsonic
- Better all-arounder compared to the Viewsonic

Cons:
-Slightly less motion clarity compared to the Viewsonic. Let me clarify - If all you play is CS:GO, or other Twitch FPS, then a TN-panel, or 165-hz 27-inch IPS may be better.
-Very new to market. Not alot of 'reviews' out yet.


----------



## alexp247365

Apparently the monitor has an ambiance light. It comes in 8 colors, and a rainbow. This is Cyan:


----------



## Notwist

Yea, I didn't think I would be a fan of the ambient light but it's actually really nice. =)


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Apparently the monitor has an ambiance light. It comes in 8 colors, and a rainbow. This is Cyan:


The real question here is how does purple look?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> The real question here is how does purple look?


I thought you guys were tired of purple in VA panels.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I thought you guys were tired of purple in VA panels.


Lol. Samsung tried to ruin my favorite color for me








Associating purple with disgust, thanks Samsung


----------



## alexp247365

The White is very subtle when an overhead light is on.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I thought you guys were tired of purple in VA panels.


That's a good joke right there


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> The White is very subtle when an overhead light is on.


So hows purple? Does it even have a purple option?
I hope its a good purple, not too pink or blue.
Cyan looks pretty solid


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

It's Magenta, not Purple


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> It's Magenta, not Purple


Pfft, we need a rich deep purple

Seriously though they should have put RGB adjustment for the light in the OSD instead of just 8 options


----------



## alexp247365

Played some more FFXIV tonight. I think this may be the new king of under 4k screens. One thing I had never considered is how contrast can add more detail to a scene. Riding around through the zones was pretty damn awe-inspiring (even with 126 days of playtime in the game!)

Just need a more seasoned member of the community to buy one and confirm.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Played some more FFXIV tonight. I think this may be the new king of under 4k screens. One thing I had never considered is how contrast can add more detail to a scene. Riding around through the zones was pretty damn awe-inspiring (even with 126 days of playtime in the game!)
> 
> Just need a more seasoned member of the community to buy one and confirm.


And tftcentral to make a review


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> And tftcentral to make a review


Yea that'd be nice.
Also PCM said they will likely be reviewing this


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> It's Magenta, not Purple


I may be inclined to agree with you :


----------



## Notwist

quick poll: anybody else with this monitor have it wobble a little when typing hard?

or if you shake your desk lightly, the panel wobbles a little?

It's not that bad, but I just want to make sure it's normal.


----------



## Power Drill

But but... where is the freesync version? Why only make g-sync when you can make both at the sam time?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Drill*
> 
> But but... where is the freesync version? Why only make g-sync when you can make both at the sam time?


Limited resources? Almost 6 months between america and europe would say so.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Limited resources? Almost 6 months between america and europe would say so.


6 months? First units in US were shipped out 6th of December from Newegg.
German stores are expecting early February release. Even if it gets pushed to early March that would be 3 months.


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> quick poll: anybody else with this monitor have it wobble a little when typing hard?
> 
> or if you shake your desk lightly, the panel wobbles a little?
> 
> It's not that bad, but I just want to make sure it's normal.


Yes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> The stand is sturdy in that your monitor is not going to tip forward or backwards, but the attachment point to the arm could use a redesign. The monitor wiggles too easily. Luckily there appears to be VESA mounting holes.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> 6 months? First units in US were shipped out 6th of December from Newegg.
> German stores are expecting early February release. Even if it gets pushed to early March that would be 3 months.


Well the initial date was in november, and UK estimates were for march, thats 4 months.


----------



## amd7674

Great feedback. Still waiting for release date for Canada ? How is desktop / browsing internet / text clarity looking on it? I'm currently using 32" 32d450 LG 1080p at 60hz ips with 4:4:4 rgb support. Even at 1080p the text looks nice, I don't have any ppi issues. I think 1440p would be nice upgrade for me.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Great feedback. Still waiting for release date for Canada ? How is desktop / browsing internet / text clarity looking on it? I'm currently using 32" 32d450 LG 1080p at 60hz ips with 4:4:4 rgb support. Even at 1080p the text looks nice, I don't have any ppi issues. I think 1440p would be nice upgrade for me.


I believe Angry gave some feedback on text in this post and this post. There was also a post from someone coming from a higher PPI monitor saying that the text is softer due to lower PPI.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> I believe Angry gave some feedback on text in this post and this post. There was also a post from someone coming from a higher PPI monitor saying that the text is softer due to lower PPI.


Thank you for pointing them out  I'm sure Alex will be able to add some info too .

BTW... did you order it from newegg.com or waiting to buy one locally?


----------



## alexp247365

The text is indeed softer.
But, from my perspective, doesn't reduce the clarity of it. This coming from someone whose vision is starting to go bad at close range (getting to that age where folks start using reading glasses.







.)

Website browsing - you'll have to get used to a wider field of view, but no differences other than I see compared to the 27-inch Viewsonic I've referenced in posts above. Text should be clearer at this size compared to 1080p.

Purchase was through Newegg. I ordered it on Thursday, it arrived on Saturday. I live in the Phoenix area so shipping wasn't too far. They have their Christmas return policy in effect, which I think means you can return the item. I used that to justify the Newegg purchase. I found that items like high-end graphics cards are typically exchange only through the egg.


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> Like I mentioned before, even in dark games like Outlast 2/Doom, the ghosting is so hard to see that you have to intentionally find a worst case scenario to try and induce it. I can do it under very specific circumstances but you'll never in a million years see it when normally gaming.
> 
> On the desktop, scrolling black text against white website paged leaves no trailing and is perfectly fine.
> 
> This is a great monitor with my only gripe being viewing angles with whites and that greyscale needs calibration a bit as do colors (I think reds are over saturated). For most people I think it's accurate enough though.


Just wanted to second the notion that colors out of the box are pretty good, and you won't really need to calibrate unless your a purist.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> The text is indeed softer.
> But, from my perspective, doesn't reduce the clarity of it. This coming from someone whose vision is starting to go bad at close range (getting to that age where folks start using reading glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .)
> 
> Website browsing - you'll have to get used to a wider field of view, but no differences other than I see compared to the 27-inch Viewsonic I've referenced in posts above. Text should be clearer at this size compared to 1080p.
> 
> Purchase was through Newegg. I ordered it on Thursday, it arrived on Saturday. I live in the Phoenix area so shipping wasn't too far. They have their Christmas return policy in effect, which I think means you can return the item. I used that to justify the Newegg purchase. I found that items like high-end graphics cards are typically exchange only through the egg.


Thanks Alex, I bought myself few years not needing reading glasses, because I had laser done for my far vision. But I'm getting there .

Are you using 100% native text scaling? I find sometimes windows acting weird when you set it to 125% or above. For me it would be (or should be) an improvement since I would be coming from lower ppi (32"@1080p). I still love my current display 32" 1080p (4:4:4 full rbg support) IPS overclocked to 75Hz. I'm about 30" - 36" away from the screen wall mounted. I'm looking at the screen straight on, no angles or anything. Would I have any issues with color shifting at that distant. I got spoiled by IPS color vibrancy and wide viewing angles (when sometimes my family gathers together around the screen (however it is not priority). The BLB on it is very good. Since I'm also using cheap DLP projector in my cave, I got use to weaker blacks which includes my current IPS monitor. It is acceptable, so improved VA's contrast would be a welcome addition. The main reason I would like to upgrade to this monitor is gsync and 1440p (which should push my GTX1070 to its limits).


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Just wanted to second the notion that colors out of the box are pretty good, and you won't really need to calibrate unless your a purist.


Alex and others, please post your final settings so others can try them.


----------



## alexp247365

I just moved into a house recently and haven't gotten around to digging out my screen calibration hardware. Let me go see If I can find it. Everything to this point has been default settings.

Edit:

Ok, just dug out the x-rite color monkey. Tried to calibrate it for NTSC. It said that it wanted the luminance set at 85. The current uncalibrated value was 343. Dropping it down to 85 required turning the brightness down to 4 in the display's menu setting. Everything looked like crap after that. Not sure if I did something wrong, as I'm not versed in using this hardware.

The other calibration choices were picture/rec 807?? something/NTCS and one other setting.

I just bumped the brightness back up to 70 and called it good.


----------



## AngryLobster

Yeah I'm gonna have to end up buying a calibrator. I use my screen at 15 brightness to give you an idea how much we differ in preference.

I should actually go a bit lower to like 12.


----------



## Notwist

Gotta add: it's shocking to see this many positive experiences with a panel like this, lol


----------



## amd7674

LG recently announced there will be new gaming monitor introduced at upcoming CES 2018. The new display the 34-inch 34GK950G with Nano IPS colors and NVIDIA G-Sync at1440p Since the 32GK850G is not yet available in Canada, I'm very curious about it. Especially if it is not wide 1440p and it has a flat screen.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> LG recently announced there will be new gaming monitor introduced at upcoming CES 2018. The new display the 34-inch 34GK950G with Nano IPS colors and NVIDIA G-Sync at1440p Since the 32GK850G is not yet available in Canada, I'm very curious about it. Especially if it is not wide 1440p and it has a flat screen.


Very skeptical about any LG announcements. Especially CES announcements. It usually takes them 3+ months from announcing something to selling it and they usually also launch in Korea & US first so I'd probably have to wait 6 months for it in EU hahah. Also I can't see a monitor matching those specs in this post.


----------



## padman

LG Rep on another forum confirmed speaking to tftcentral.co.uk about a review.
Source: https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/31463334


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Very skeptical about any LG announcements. Especially CES announcements. It usually takes them 3+ months from announcing something to selling it and they usually also launch in Korea & US first so I'd probably have to wait 6 months for it in EU hahah. Also I can't see a monitor matching those specs in this post.


I saw this post before, hence I was confused by this announcement. If anything I think Daniel (LG UK) will confirm the specs, but looks more to be (as Daniel posted back on November).

34" Ultrawide Curved, Nano IPS, 3440x1440, G-Sync 120Hz, DCI-P3 98%

I just asked Daniel to confirm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> LG Rep on another forum confirmed speaking to tftcentral.co.uk about a review.
> Source: https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/31463334


That's great news.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> LG recently announced there will be new gaming monitor introduced at upcoming CES 2018. The new display the 34-inch 34GK950G with Nano IPS colors and NVIDIA G-Sync at1440p Since the 32GK850G is not yet available in Canada, I'm very curious about it. Especially if it is not wide 1440p and it has a flat screen.


Another curved BLB + IPS glow screen. The "Nano" is nothing but a QLED layer, would prefer an A-TW polarizer instead to get rid of the glow.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Gotta add: it's shocking to see this many positive experiences with a panel like this, lol


Haha, tell me about it. My "too good to be true" alarm keeps going off. I know it won't be perfect, there's always compromises, but I'm really hoping it's truly as consistent as it's sounding so far.

Perhaps this is what happens when a good company concentrates on making a quality flat panel instead of faffing about trying to bend it into a stupid shape.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dw28*
> 
> Haha, tell me about it. My "too good to be true" alarm keeps going off. I know it won't be perfect, there's always compromises, but I'm really hoping it's truly as consistent as it's sounding so far.
> 
> Perhaps this is what happens when a good company concentrates on making a quality flat panel instead of faffing about trying to bend it into a stupid shape.


LG used AUO's panel, a model that has not been used by any other company so far. All databases also say it should be curved, but it's not. LG possibly got something custom from AUO.

All the user feedback have indeed been very promising. I'm eagerly waiting for EU launch.


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> LG used AOC's panel


AUO*


----------



## subtec

Here's hoping the quality of this panel bodes well for the ultrawide local dimming HDR version coming next year:


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> AUO*


I keep mixing the names. Corrected the post. Thanks


----------



## Notwist

I see the only complaint really as price: $850 is a bit steep for this panel tech.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> I see the only complaint really as price: $850 is a bit steep for this panel tech.


I think the price is a bit inflated because it's a brand new product.

In the times of $800 TN panels it's not that bad


----------



## JackCY

In times of 4k VA large size TVs for $500 it is bad.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> In times of 4k VA large size TVs for $500 it is bad.


Let's not compare TVs and high refresh rate PC monitors with G-Sync. The high refresh rate being the most important part here. Start adding extremely low input lag, overdrive and suddenly there's no TVs to compare.


----------



## JackCY

Well if refresh rate is so important what is the pixel response time of this 32GK850G? So far it seemed it's just yet another smeary VA that won't keep up anyway with high refresh.
The value of TVs is far better than that of monitors, more bang for buck. I hate TVs but it can't ignored. TVs are sold in larger volume at lower prices and I've yet to see one that is at first glance terrible, PC monitors on the other hand are milked often with subpar panels that I can see an issue on right away...
20ms on TV isn't that bad and some should do 120Hz too. Don't need proprietary Gsync, NV can eat that stuff, they either offer it at no extra cost or keep it.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well if refresh rate is so important what is the pixel response time of this 32GK850G? So far it seemed it's just yet another smeary VA that won't keep up anyway with high refresh.
> The value of TVs is far better than that of monitors, more bang for buck. I hate TVs but it can't ignored. TVs are sold in larger volume at lower prices and I've yet to see one that is at first glance terrible, PC monitors on the other hand are milked often with subpar panels that I can see an issue on right away...
> 20ms on TV isn't that bad and some should do 120Hz too. Don't need proprietary Gsync, NV can eat that stuff, they either offer it at no extra cost or keep it.


It's not another smeary VA, just read the damn thread, all answers are already here.


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well if refresh rate is so important what is the pixel response time of this 32GK850G? So far it seemed it's just yet another smeary VA that won't keep up anyway with high refresh.
> The value of TVs is far better than that of monitors, more bang for buck. I hate TVs but it can't ignored. TVs are sold in larger volume at lower prices and I've yet to see one that is at first glance terrible, PC monitors on the other hand are milked often with subpar panels that I can see an issue on right away...
> 20ms on TV isn't that bad and some should do 120Hz too. Don't need proprietary Gsync, NV can eat that stuff, they either offer it at no extra cost or keep it.


I was like you once and gripped my C6 OLED like it was my child until I gamed on a 144hz monitor. The price premium for these monitors is justifiable IMO.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> AUO*


same difference? right?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I was like you once and gripped my C6 OLED like it was my child until I gamed on a 144hz monitor. The price premium for these monitors is justifiable IMO.


So how do you like your monitor? I believe you have received your replacement already.


----------



## Notwist

Looking over occasionally at the AW3418DW thread, all those posts about "I have some BLB but it's not bad!", or "yea my color temp between the left and right half of the screen is different but I don't really notice!"...where have the standards gone? It's consumers who buy that stuff and don't return it that make life harder for everybody else, because the manufacturer isn't incentivized to increase QC.

I only mention this because I finally returned my AW3418DW today back to Dell. After going back and forth, decided I can deal with slight color shifting to avoid glaring BLB and IPS glow.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Looking over occasionally at the AW3418DW thread, all those posts about "I have some BLB but it's not bad!", or "yea my color temp between the left and right half of the screen is different but I don't really notice!"...where have the standards gone? It's consumers who buy that stuff and don't return it that make life harder for everybody else, because the manufacturer isn't incentivized to increase QC.
> 
> I only mention this because I finally returned my AW3418DW today back to Dell. After going back and forth, decided I can deal with slight color shifting to avoid glaring BLB and IPS glow.


This indeed looks like it's the first chance we've been given for a normal QC with these high res-high refresh screens. And the VA-panel has some true potential in itself, no bad black viewing angles being reported (causing clear IPS-like glow like in the CHG70), and no bad smearing either. Combine that with pretty much guaranteed no BLB and you have true awesomeness at your hands, unless you strictly watch bright supermario colors all day.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I was like you once and gripped my C6 OLED like it was my child until I gamed on a 144hz monitor. The price premium for these monitors is justifiable IMO.


No it's not, 60Hz to 144Hz with quality going sharp downhill and price quadrupling can be hardly called justifiable premium.

And there are no reviews as far as I know except the not very useful Korean one on playwares. Maybe it's not smeary to you, good for you, Samsung VAs are not smeary to many people, to me they are unusable smeary crap. Will wait for a proper review that shows black to dark grey transition and if it can keep up with at least 144Hz 6.9ms refresh, most VAs shoot well above 20ms in this transition ODed some even go into 40ms+.


----------



## Hunched

So did everyone at Newegg die?
I filled out this form https://secure.newegg.ca/FeedBack/ShallWeCarry.aspx
Once on the CA & US site and it gives an automated reply saying they will get back to you in like 2 days.
Its been like 12..........
I'm not asking how the universe began


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No it's not, 60Hz to 144Hz with quality going sharp downhill and price quadrupling can be hardly called justifiable premium.
> 
> And there are no reviews as far as I know except the not very useful Korean one on playwares. Maybe it's not smeary to you, good for you, Samsung VAs are not smeary to many people, to me they are unusable smeary crap. Will wait for a proper review that shows black to dark grey transition and if it can keep up with at least 144Hz 6.9ms refresh, most VAs shoot well above 20ms in this transition ODed some even go into 40ms+.


I'm really lost what point you're trying to make (throughout your various posts)

VA tech has its benefits and its limitations... as does IPS and TN. Sure VA struggles with certain transitions' response time, that's a given... what indications there are so far suggest that LG may have balanced the worst of that issue in this particular model, and if they really have managed that, then it means it will be tuned about as well in that regard as any VA panel ever has been.
So, assuming initial impressions actually do pan out, they may be offering a screen which minimizes the obvious downsides of VA panels, while giving us the key benefit of massive static contrast ratio, running at 144hz, with G-Sync.
Sure, it's not perfect, nothing can be... but what exactly is your argument against its supposed lack of quality given the information you currently have? That because it will inevitably be less than perfect, it's automatically a low-quality waste of money? We should all just go for a 60hz VA television for half the price, one that will have no significant consideration towards response times or input lag, as they're all targetted primarily to displaying 24-30hz content?

You have no grounds to state how smeary this particular model will be yet. Admittedly it's practically inevitable it will have *some*, and if it turns out to be as bad as the recent crop of curved VA panels, then yes, I probably won't be buying it either. But at this point neither you nor I know much about the quality level, except from a handful of subjective user impressions that seem to suggest it might actually be pretty good.
It might be, it might not. Why are you seemingly so determined to write it off before you've even seen it or read a review from a reliable source?

As far as I can see it's because any amount of dark tone smearing to you, even minimized, is an automatic disqualifier. That's fine. For me, the shoddy viewing angles of TN and the inherant distracting glow of IPS are automatic disqualifiers, regardless of the quality of a partcular screen. That's personal preference though - it says nothing about the worth of those devices to other people, nor does it mean anything is low quality just because a paricular design compromise doesn't fit with your personal taste. I wouldn't spend $800 on even a high quality IPS, but I absolutely recognise the worth of that screen to someone who values the clear benefits provided, and doesn't care about the glow.

I would gladly drop $800+ on a high quality, high refresh, g-sync, VA-based monitor, entirely accepting the limitations.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

After three weeks with this I can definitively say it's a worthy upgrade from the 27" G-Sync IPS. Almost everything about it is superior. Now that I have the colors, overdrive, and brightness/gamma locked in to my preferences.... I'd have paid $1k for a screen of this quality. I try not to fall victim to choice-supportive bias, and realize only a few are on here talking about this thing from first hand experience, but I'm pretty confident it's going to be widely praised. Hopefully it is indicative of where we are headed with QUALITY in the gaming monitor market! It's been too stagnant for too long and I'm happy to have a big boy like LG entering the arena.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> After three weeks with this I can definitively say it's a worthy upgrade from the 27" G-Sync IPS. Almost everything about it is superior. Now that I have the colors, overdrive, and brightness/gamma locked in to my preferences.... I'd have paid $1k for a screen of this quality. I try not to fall victim to choice-supportive bias, and realize only a few are on here talking about this thing from first hand experience, but I'm pretty confident it's going to be widely praised. Hopefully it is indicative of where we are headed with QUALITY in the gaming monitor market! It's been too stagnant for too long and I'm happy to have a big boy like LG entering the arena.


Do you think the resolution is fine, or should it have been 4K?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Do you think the resolution is fine, or should it have been 4K?


Theoretically it should be better than a 24" 1080p display with the same PPI, as you can easily view it from farther away with the massive 31.5" size. And of course grass etc. in games are rendered with more pixels, so they will look more intact than 1080p even with the same viewing distance.


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Do you think the resolution is fine, or should it have been 4K?


Of course more resolution is always appreciated but I don't think we're at a point yet where 4K is playable for many GPUs. One day I think 31.5 inch 4K will be the perfect size and resolution, but for now, 1440p is great.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Of course more resolution is always appreciated but I don't think we're at a point yet where 4K is playable for many GPUs. One day I think 32.5 inch 4K will be the perfect size and resolution, but for now, 1440p is great.


This 31.5" 1440p standard is kind of odd though, they should make it 30.6" so it would be exactly 96 PPI that Windows is built for.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Do you think the resolution is fine, or should it have been 4K?


Surely it is what it is? A high quality, 4k, 144hz, G-Sync, VA screen is probably still a way off from any manufacturer, so it's not likely they really had a choice. If you want 4k right now, you have to make other compromises, and it looks like the first 4k/144hz panels are likely to be TN+IPS-based even when they do eventually turn up.
Assuming the quality does indeed turn out as good as the few current owners seem to be suggesting, this monitor's particular combination of specs is pretty my perfect checklist.

Even with a 1080ti, it'd be pretty damn tough to get up around 144hz consistently with a 4k panel without dropping quality settings somewhat in most games. So just in terms of driving a 4k 144hz, I feel like we're a way off yet.


----------



## MistaSparkul

You can't just say the screen is going to look like crap just because the ppi is a bit on the low side. Nobody ever seems to factor in viewing distance and just goes based off ppi alone. By that logic then all the 55 inch 4k OLEDs are suppose to look like complete garbage since it's 80 ppi right?


----------



## Mack42

I have to agree that this monitor looks very promising. The contrast on VA panels is very appealing, and if the other common drawbacks are reasonably mitigated, this might be the monitor to get. Only problem is that I would take the step from a 144 Hz 24'' TN panel, to something much bigger... not sure how I will react. Also, with the monitors costing so much today, you want to make sure you spend it on the right product that can last several years.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> You can't just say the screen is going to look like crap just because the ppi is a bit on the low side. Nobody ever seems to factor in viewing distance and just goes based off ppi alone. By that logic then all the 55 inch 4k OLEDs are suppose to look like complete garbage since it's 80 ppi right?


Dude, I've gone down that path before on OCN. Trust me, it's pointless. PPI is the most adored metric on OCN.


----------



## CallsignVega

It is a shame this display doesn't have ULMB. Once you've played with bright ULMB, the motion clarity mostly makes up for the really bad deficiencies of LCD tech.

Other VA panels have ULMB, so quite odd.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It is a shame this display doesn't have ULMB. Once you've played with bright ULMB, the motion clarity mostly makes up for the really bad deficiencies of LCD tech.
> 
> Other VA panels have ULMB, so quite odd.


I agree. Out of all the VA panels that got the strobing treatment, none seems to match this one in terms of response times and frequency for optimal implementation. It is pretty odd.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I agree. Out of all the VA panels that got the strobing treatment, none seems to match this one in terms of response times and frequency for optimal implementation. It is pretty odd.


Anyone try and get into the service menu with this monitor? ULMB is part of the G-Sync chip, wonder if the option may be hidden somewhere.


----------



## Notwist

So...ULMB is nice but you can't use it with GSync simultaneously. If your goal was ULMB you could also pick several Freesync panels that implement their own motion blur reduction tech.

Do I wish ULMB was an option? Sure. But it's not like I have a ton of other options in this segment.


----------



## Hunched

And its not like youre going to be always at 165fps, not even always 100fps in most new games, even at 1080p forget 1440p+
Until strobing is variable or something I cant really be too interested and im not going SLI 1080 Tis
Even SLI is becoming more and more useless in new games

GSync works everywhere all the time

Guess we're ending 2017 without any idea when/if this thing comes to Canada
Take my money already LG I really dont want to use the monitor im using anymore for another day


----------



## dw28

Yeah, ULMB is nice to have for those specific cases where you can guarantee hitting 144hz without any dropoff, but as mentioned above, I don't think it quite breaks out from niche appeal for my tastes until someone manages to develop a variable strobe implementation.

I could only wildly speculate why this particular screen doesn't have the feature... perhaps compromises in backlight quality/uniformity/something would be required to have it as an option, so they focused on selecting a backlight to maximize the plus points, and sacrificed the strobe for the sake of it. Who knows?

I do wonder whether the variable rate strobe thing will ever actually be "solved" - it's such a complicated puzzle, predicting exactly how long each variable pulse should last in order to maintain a consistent brightness, when there's no information about how long it'll be until the next frame. I guess the obvious approach would be to double/triple-buffer the frames somehow in the monitor, along with timing information, but that'd introduce a whole chunk of extra input-lag, which would work completely against the whole point of gaming monitors and low persistence motion.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Guess we're ending 2017 without any idea when/if this thing comes to Canada


Isn't this pretty much the LG rep telling you that, as far as he's aware, it'll be launching worldwide (Canada included) around March? :
https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/31438730/

I know it's not a definitive confirmation of release date, but seems like enough to go on for the time being. Not like we're dealing with potential vaporware either - it's already out in the US, and so presumably it's just a matter of time before it's out everywhere else, unless for some reason they decided to exclude it from some territories entirely... and I've not seen any hint so far of that being their intention.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dw28*
> 
> Isn't this pretty much the LG rep telling you that, as far as he's aware, it'll be launching worldwide (Canada included) around March? :
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/31438730/
> 
> I know it's not a definitive confirmation of release date, but seems like enough to go on for the time being. Not like we're dealing with potential vaporware either - it's already out in the US, and so presumably it's just a matter of time before it's out everywhere else, unless for some reason they decided to exclude it from some territories entirely... and I've not seen any hint so far of that being their intention.


Yea, that's all there is, he believes he thinks it suggests lol.
I'd just like a day, or even a month, because I wouldn't be surprised if we're just forgotten or overlooked.
People in other countries have been saying they have shops with listings of the monitor and ETA's, which is a nice confirmation for them.

Just annoying when everyone a bit south has it already, we're the same region
Why cant they launch for all of NA at once like they will for EU?
On Newegg.com but not even listed on Newegg.ca as if theres no plans and it was on Newegg.com for preorder with ETA long before it was out.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> So...ULMB is nice but you can't use it with GSync simultaneously. If your goal was ULMB you could also pick several Freesync panels that implement their own motion blur reduction tech.
> 
> Do I wish ULMB was an option? Sure. But it's not like I have a ton of other options in this segment.


In pretty much all of my games at 1440p I can keep 120 FPS minimum for ULMB. ULMB literally has like four times better motion clarity than even the fastest TN panel in G-Sync mode. One of the only reasons I still use a LCD.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> In pretty much all of my games at 1440p I can keep 120 FPS minimum for ULMB. ULMB literally has like four times better motion clarity than even the fastest TN panel in G-Sync mode. One of the only reasons I still use a LCD.


But that's sort of the point being made isn't it? ULMB is great *if* you want to prioritize maxed framerates ahead of visual fidelity. It's pretty much mutually exclusive to the goal of G-Sync, which is to enable smoother frame delivery at low-ish framerates, so you can max all the quality sliders and still avoid jitter/tearing.

It's convenient to have both options in one monitor, but if your preference is always prioritizing high framerates, then you're not really interested in G-Sync in the first place, so surely might as well get a cheaper monitor with ULMB instead?


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yea, that's all there is, he believes he thinks it suggests lol.
> I'd just like a day, or even a month, because I wouldn't be surprised if we're just forgotten or overlooked.
> People in other countries have been saying they have shops with listings of the monitor and ETA's, which is a nice confirmation for them.
> 
> Just annoying when everyone a bit south has it already, we're the same region
> Why cant they launch for all of NA at once like they will for EU?
> On Newegg.com but not even listed on Newegg.ca as if theres no plans and it was on Newegg.com for preorder with ETA long before it was out.


I'd imagine any shops claiming a release date are probably jumping the gun, as I'd doubt they have much more specific information just yet.

I understand how frustrating it must be, it does seem rather silly that you can't just ship things straight over from the US when you're that close.

In the UK, I've recently discovered that it's often preferable to shop for kit on Czech and German websites, as the prices can often undercut the UK, and so long as we're in the EU, there's no duty added, and delivery is reliable and fast. Guess that'll be short-lived once we've bailed on the EU, then we'll be back in your shoes, probably getting short-changed looking longingly across the border at all the goodies in Germany and beyond 

Hang in there, I'm sure Canada isn't about to be overlooked any more than the UK.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It is a shame this display doesn't have ULMB. Once you've played with bright ULMB, the motion clarity mostly makes up for the really bad deficiencies of LCD tech.
> 
> Other VA panels have ULMB, so quite odd.


interested to try ULMB out. just googled and see that my dell S27 has it. thanks for sharing. hadnt really read what it does.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dw28*
> 
> But that's sort of the point being made isn't it? ULMB is great *if* you want to prioritize maxed framerates ahead of visual fidelity. It's pretty much mutually exclusive to the goal of G-Sync, which is to enable smoother frame delivery at low-ish framerates, so you can max all the quality sliders and still avoid jitter/tearing.
> 
> It's convenient to have both options in one monitor, but if your preference is always prioritizing high framerates, then you're not really interested in G-Sync in the first place, so surely might as well get a cheaper monitor with ULMB instead?


It is not prioritizing maxed frame rates ahead of visual fidelity. It's both. I can run games like Witcher 3 with all settings maxed at 1440p and run 127 FPS ULMB motion clarity.

ULMB is part of the G-Sync processor. All ULMB monitors are G-Sync monitors. Some G-Sync monitors (such as this) have ULMB disabled.


----------



## Hunched

Review of the ASUS XG32VQ is out, I was sorta thinking it might use the curved version of this panel but nope its SVA.
Its going to be strange if the panel this LG uses (M315DVR01.0) which is supposed to be curved is never used in any curved monitor, or any other monitor in any form


----------



## Will0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Review of the ASUS XG32VQ is out, I was sorta thinking it might use the curved version of this panel but nope its SVA.
> Its going to be strange if the panel this LG uses (M315DVR01.0) which is supposed to be curved is never used in any curved monitor, or any other monitor in any form


I think Acer Z321QU might have the same panel. Same specs but curved. Coming the end of February or later. Still I prefer non-curved LG. Unless Acer has ULMB.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Will0w*
> 
> I think Acer Z321QU might have the same panel. Same specs but curved. Coming the end of February or later. Still I prefer non-curved LG. Unless Acer has ULMB.


Would a curved panel be in any way beneficial for VA, in terms of color shifting, etc?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Would a curved panel be in any way beneficial for VA, in terms of color shifting, etc?


VA especially is prone to uniformity problems caused by the curving. Nope.


----------



## Fritzz

Pretty sure this hasn't been mentioned, but NewEgg is now offering a free NETGEAR R8500 Nighthawk X8 Wireless AC5300 Router with the purchase of this monitor. IMO much more useful than that Logitech Keyboard from before.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It is not prioritizing maxed frame rates ahead of visual fidelity. It's both. I can run games like Witcher 3 with all settings maxed at 1440p and run 127 FPS ULMB motion clarity.
> 
> ULMB is part of the G-Sync processor. All ULMB monitors are G-Sync monitors. Some G-Sync monitors (such as this) have ULMB disabled.


127 FPS *minimum*? Consistently, at all times?

Just loading up the opening scene, I hit around an *average* of 90fps on my 1080ti, (5960x workstation), dipping to around 60 fairly frequently. And well, you're talking about a game that will be turning 3 years old in May.

If I was using ULMB with Witcher 3, I'd certainly need to drop it down from Ultra settings to hit a minimum 120 or 144hz.

That's really not my point anyway... sure, ULMB is an extra feature supported by the G-Sync hardware module, but that doesn't mean it has anything to do with the G-Sync technology itself - it's completely mutually exclusive to it for the moment.

My point is, ULMB isn't even trying to solve the same problem - so it seems pretty pointless to point to it and say it does a much better job of increasing motion clarity, when G-Sync was never intended to do anything to improve motion *clarity* in the first place. G-Sync is solely designed to make frame delivery more consistent at lower frame rates, and remove screen tearing, but does nothing to reduce perceived blurring from image persistence, so the most you can say is it improves motion fluidity. Likewise, ULMB obviously does nothing to improve frame delivery.

So I say again, it might be convenient to have both features in one monitor, but pretty much implicitly, if you buy a monitor for one, you're not really buying it for the other. As much as I love the idea of ULMB, in practice I never used it when I had a monitor that supported both, as I always prefered to push fidelity setting higher and maintain a moderate framerate.

Sure, there might be an occasional game where you can max everything and still never drop below 144fps, but that's always going to be an exception rather than a rule, even with the most powerful GPU on the market.

If/when anyone manages to come up with an approach that allows low-persistence strobing coupled with variable refresh rates, then sure, you'd clearly be better off having both... But as it stands at the moment given the fact that G-Sync tends to confer a $200+ premium, if you're more interested in a strobing backlight it seems a little silly to me to waste money on a G-Sync-capable monitor at all.


----------



## CallsignVega

One of the reasons G-Sync costs more (besides the hardware) is that NVIDIA certifies and tests pixel overdrive and ULMB-crosstalk settings on G-Sync displays. Objectively, if your hardware can support minimum FPS and frame-times, ULMB will always be a superior experience over G-Sync. G-Sync requires sample and hold at this time, so motion clarity will not be very good. Having said that, G-Sync will be the superior method for the vast majority of users since the hardware threshold for ULMB minimum FPS is quite high.

There are no reasons I can think of for all of these recent VA panels not to include ULMB with their G-Sync offering. The only thing I can think of is NVIDIA is preventing it, possibly due to cross-talk thresholds not being met or the LED backlights on these VA panels not being able to pulse the light brightly enough.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There are no reasons I can think of for all of these recent VA panels not to include ULMB with their G-Sync offering. The only thing I can think of is NVIDIA is preventing it, possibly due to cross-talk thresholds not being met or the LED backlights on these VA panels not being able to pulse the light brightly enough.


Samsung did strobing on their VA's so I don't see why Nvidia couldn't accomplish the same.
Samsung strobed VA's of equal contrast to this monitor
Asus did their own too but it turned out to be garbage I think

So yea idk either


----------



## MotherFo

Well I read through 16 pages, but I'm still unsure to pull the trigger or not.

I currently have a Samsung S32D850T which is a 32" VA Panel with 100% RGB + 3yr warranty.

https://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/wqhd/s32d850t-samsung-wqhd-32-led-monitor-ls32d85ktsr-za/#specs

I've been wanting 144hz and G-Sync, but I'm worried this one is going to look a lot worse...help me make a decision brothers...


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One of the reasons G-Sync costs more (besides the hardware) is that NVIDIA certifies and tests pixel overdrive and ULMB-crosstalk settings on G-Sync displays. Objectively, if your hardware can support minimum FPS and frame-times, ULMB will always be a superior experience over G-Sync. G-Sync requires sample and hold at this time, so motion clarity will not be very good. Having said that, G-Sync will be the superior method for the vast majority of users since the hardware threshold for ULMB minimum FPS is quite high.
> 
> There are no reasons I can think of for all of these recent VA panels not to include ULMB with their G-Sync offering. The only thing I can think of is NVIDIA is preventing it, possibly due to cross-talk thresholds not being met or the LED backlights on these VA panels not being able to pulse the light brightly enough.


Well, think I can agree with all of that. ULMB is certainly the ideal *if* you can push that framerate consistently, no question.

And yes, you may very well be right in your speculation about nVidia requiring certain standards be met. I mean, at this point that strict validation is about the only thing G-Sync has going for it as a technology... when Freesync essentially does the same basic thing for $200 less, at least buying G-Sync ensures you'll be getting a monitor of a certain minimum level of quality... *if* a particular feature is enabled at all.
So yeah, maybe it's safe to say that if this screen did have ULMB enabled, perhaps the quality of it would have made the feature pointless anyway. Personally I think I'd sooner buy something knowing it lacks a feature entirely, than to buy it and discover the feature is half-baked and wasn't worth having.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotherFo*
> 
> Well I read through 16 pages, but I'm still unsure to pull the trigger or not.
> 
> I currently have a Samsung S32D850T which is a 32" VA Panel with 100% RGB + 3yr warranty.
> 
> https://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/wqhd/s32d850t-samsung-wqhd-32-led-monitor-ls32d85ktsr-za/#specs
> 
> I've been wanting 144hz and G-Sync, but I'm worried this one is going to look a lot worse...help me make a decision brothers...


Well, 100% sRGB doesn't really mean much... that's pretty much a minimum standard for colour accuracy these days, any monitor of moderate quality will cover that.

As this is a gaming monitor, it may not be factory-calibrated, so colour balance might not be perfect out-of-the-box, but aside from that I doubt it would look any worse than any other 32" VA. Perhaps it's worth waiting on more reviews, but I certainly get the feeling it might end up being *my* next monitor, to replace my Philips VA-based 32" 1440p. The early signs from users on here certainly sound promising regarding its overall quality.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotherFo*
> 
> Well I read through 16 pages, but I'm still unsure to pull the trigger or not.
> 
> I currently have a Samsung S32D850T which is a 32" VA Panel with 100% RGB + 3yr warranty.
> 
> https://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/wqhd/s32d850t-samsung-wqhd-32-led-monitor-ls32d85ktsr-za/#specs
> 
> I've been wanting 144hz and G-Sync, but I'm worried this one is going to look a lot worse...help me make a decision brothers...


I would argue 144Hz G-Sync looks miles better in gaming than an extended color space that games don't even support, unless you prefer oversaturated colors.


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> I would argue 144Hz G-Sync looks miles better in gaming than an extended color space that games don't even support, unless you prefer oversaturated colors.


I would directly argue against that... not so much in that exact situation(VA to VA).

But in under a week of having my 144hz G-sync VA screen I went back to my 100hz ips and never looked back.
The colour was my main deciding factor for sure, but the G-sync flashing was a big factor also.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> I would directly argue against that... not so much in that exact situation(VA to VA).
> 
> But in under a week of having my 144hz G-sync VA screen I went back to my 100hz ips and never looked back.
> The colour was my main deciding factor for sure, but the G-sync flashing was a big factor also.


Doesnt flickering only happen like below 40fps? I mean at that point id be equally frustrated that im playing at 40fps lol
You could just not run GSync in the hopefully few games that happens
Also 100hz to 144hz or in this case 165hz is super noticeable

Also IPS doesnt have 3x better colors but VA has 3x better contrast so that is kinda the bigger win
Well some new VA's only have 2x more for no extra benefit in any other area compared to the 3x, just avoid those

What was your VA monitor?


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Doesnt flickering only happen like below 40fps? I mean at that point id be equally frustrated that im playing at 40fps lol
> You could just not run GSync in the hopefully few games that happens
> Also 100hz to 144hz or in this case 165hz is super noticeable
> 
> Also IPS doesnt have 3x better colors but VA has 3x better contrast so that is kinda the bigger win
> 
> What was your VA monitor?


If it only flickered at <40fps I wouldn't have minded.
The first one I got flickered 24/7 like a strobe light, the second just randomly flickered whenever it felt like it. regardless of framerate/every day/every game (Lenovo y27g)
Was 110% unusable with G-sync on, thankfully the flickering did go away without G-sync enabled. But that's hardly a solution or an issue I was willing to deal with on a $600 monitor.
(Also have a AOC 32' VA in my bedroom cannot remember the model though)

Yes it was a bit of a downgrade from the 144 to 100hz but not too bad.
And the comparison being made here was 60/165, not 144/165.. which I didn't realize till now, I thought the monitor he was comparing was also 144hz...apparently its 60....

So I am an idiot and end up agreeing with Yukon









In general though I would take a 75hz IPS over a 144hz TN/VA any given day..
I'm not much a competitive gamer these days though.


----------



## Hunched

Sounds like those Lenovo Y27's were busted because thats not normal for GSync


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Sounds like those Lenovo Y27's were busted because thats not normal for GSync


I initially thought it wasn't right..
I had to rely on consumer affairs to get a refund because Lenovo and the retailer claimed the second one was in "perfect working order' and that the flashing was of "acceptable levels"

I have only encountered one other G-sync monitor in person though and that also has some flashing issues though probably 100x better than either of mine.

So it has left a sour taste in my mouth so to speak and have no intent of buying another one any time soon.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> I would argue 144Hz G-Sync looks miles better in gaming than an extended color space that games don't even support, unless you prefer oversaturated colors.


That was my point before though... the monitor he linked to doesn't even claim to have an extended color space... it has 100% sRGB coverage, which is to say it just fully implements the universal default color space that everything is made for. Almost any VA or IPS screen will do that these days, so it seems likely that a 144hz G-Sync VA will still be in that same ballpark for color reproduction.


----------



## falcon26

Would a Gtx 1080 be able to maintain the 144hz playing games like BF4, BF1 and Pubg?


----------



## larrydavid

Fo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Would a Gtx 1080 be able to maintain the 144hz playing games like BF4, BF1 and Pubg?


For BF4, likely. For the rest, not even a 1080 Ti will do it. I have a 1080 Ti


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Would a Gtx 1080 be able to maintain the 144hz playing games like BF4, BF1 and Pubg?


If you are willing to bump the settings way down I don't see why you wouldn't be able to. But I don't have a 1080 so can't tell you for sure. Looking at the reviews and benches of a 1080ti though @larrydavid is correct at ultra settings a 1080ti can't even maintain 144hz.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Would a Gtx 1080 be able to maintain the 144hz playing games like BF4, BF1 and Pubg?


Numbers were taken from guru3d recent review of one of the 1070ti cards, I wanted to see how my current gtx1070 stacks up agains other NVidia GPUs on different resolutions.

Based on it... me thinks









1080p @ 60 - 1060
1080p @ 144 - 1070
1440 @ 60 - 1070
1440 @ 144 - 1070 / 1080 Ti
4K @ 60 - good luck

This got me thinking if my gtx1070 is good enough to power 1440p 144Hz display.

Or perhaps I should wait 2 more years and enjoy my current 32" 1080p LG IPS @75Hz, than buy new GPU + new monitor.


----------



## MrAndre

I currently have a AOC G2460PG 144hz TN G-Sync monitor and I have been following this thread as this monitor seems to be very interesting.

I just wanted to point out something that I have experienced with ULMB which is eye strain do to the strobing of the backlight. With ULMB turned on I get eye strain after like 30 minutes of gaming. I don't know if it's because of my monitor in particular or what but I can't stand it. Don't you guys get eye strain with ULMB?


----------



## Notwist

So anybody who properly calibrated able to share their settings?


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> 
> Numbers were taken from guru3d recent review of one of the 1070ti cards, I wanted to see how my current gtx1070 stacks up agains other NVidia GPUs on different resolutions.
> 
> Based on it... me thinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p @ 60 - 1060
> 1080p @ 144 - 1070
> 1440 @ 60 - 1070
> 1440 @ 144 - 1070 / 1080 Ti
> 4K @ 60 - good luck
> 
> This got me thinking if my gtx1070 is good enough to power 1440p 144Hz display.
> 
> Or perhaps I should wait 2 more years and enjoy my current 32" 1080p LG IPS @75Hz, than buy new GPU + new monitor.


That is a very handy table, thanks for posting that!

I would stick my 980ti in line with the 1070, so that puts me in the same dilemma.....

Going to assume though that you meant 1080/1080TI for the 1440 @ 144 though.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Would a curved panel be in any way beneficial for VA, in terms of color shifting, etc?


No, not from my experience, the curving is just a marketing nonsense that creates higher manufacturing costs and worse quality overall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One of the reasons G-Sync costs more (besides the hardware) is that NVIDIA certifies and tests pixel overdrive and ULMB-crosstalk settings on G-Sync displays. Objectively, if your hardware can support minimum FPS and frame-times, ULMB will always be a superior experience over G-Sync. G-Sync requires sample and hold at this time, so motion clarity will not be very good. Having said that, G-Sync will be the superior method for the vast majority of users since the hardware threshold for ULMB minimum FPS is quite high.
> 
> There are no reasons I can think of for all of these recent VA panels not to include ULMB with their G-Sync offering. The only thing I can think of is NVIDIA is preventing it, possibly due to cross-talk thresholds not being met or the LED backlights on these VA panels not being able to pulse the light brightly enough.


ULMB probably didn't pass NV's quality requirements, too slow response time most likely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Would a Gtx 1080 be able to maintain the 144hz playing games like BF4, BF1 and Pubg?


No, not even Titan V can do 144fps minimum in PUBG. You have to choose applications that are actually made to run fast, many modern games are not they are damn bloated even CPU bottlenecked at times due to bad design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAndre*
> 
> I currently have a AOC G2460PG 144hz TN G-Sync monitor and I have been following this thread as this monitor seems to be very interesting.
> 
> I just wanted to point out something that I have experienced with ULMB which is eye strain do to the strobing of the backlight. With ULMB turned on I get eye strain after like 30 minutes of gaming. I don't know if it's because of my monitor in particular or what but I can't stand it. Don't you guys get eye strain with ULMB?


Didn't have problem with CRTs much, the constant backlight hold of LCD is worse at times and increased blur is annoying.
What do you think, office lights don't strobe? Most modern lights that aren't LED lights do strobe at the AC frequency 50/60Hz. Are you bothered by that in every office, shopping mall etc. and only use non strobing lights at home? Hell even car lights strobe these days when they use PWM control to dim down the LEDs.


----------



## MrAndre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Didn't have problem with CRTs much, the constant backlight hold of LCD is worse at times and increased blur is annoying.
> What do you think, office lights don't strobe? Most modern lights that aren't LED lights do strobe at the AC frequency 50/60Hz. Are you bothered by that in every office, shopping mall etc. and only use non strobing lights at home? Hell even car lights strobe these days when they use PWM control to dim down the LEDs.


I think the flickering is much more noticeable in LED lights than other types of lights. I guess I'm more sensitive to it than most people...


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dw28*
> 
> Well, 100% sRGB doesn't really mean much... that's pretty much a minimum standard for colour accuracy these days, any monitor of moderate quality will cover that.
> 
> As this is a gaming monitor, it may not be factory-calibrated, so colour balance might not be perfect out-of-the-box, but aside from that I doubt it would look any worse than any other 32" VA. Perhaps it's worth waiting on more reviews, but I certainly get the feeling it might end up being *my* next monitor, to replace my Philips VA-based 32" 1440p. The early signs from users on here certainly sound promising regarding its overall quality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> I would argue 144Hz G-Sync looks miles better in gaming than an extended color space that games don't even support, unless you prefer oversaturated colors.


Welp, taking a chance and ordered the monitor. Hopefully it arrives and I can play on it this weekend...and that it's awesome!


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotherFo*
> 
> Welp, taking a chance and ordered the monitor. Hopefully it arrives and I can play on it this weekend...and that it's awesome!


You'll probably really like it. I'm pretty picky about monitors and I haven't found anything I hate about this one, so that's a really good sign. Usually, there's things that bother me(uniformity, backlight bleed, etc)


----------



## MotherFo

Initial impressions:

I like it. I haven't found any dead pixels which is great. G-Sync and 144hz really is a game changer like I've heard. Windows and games are so damn smooth.

I thought it looked a bit better than my Samsung.

Cons:

I don't like the port position. I feel like I need longer cables and to secure with a cable tie so if it accidentally gets yanked, the port doesn't get broken.

I wish the AC adapter wasn't separate. It's just another piece to fail.

No sharpness adjustment in monitor settings.

Using a temperature gun, dead center it was running about 95 F, corners ranged from 85-70s. I didn't feel the heat on my face so that's a good thing, but I do wonder about during summer time.

Curious if any of you noticed the heat.


----------



## JackCY

Can any of you take close up photos of UFO test https://testufo.com/ghosting at 1/100s time on your camera?
Focus on the monitor, hold camera steady, no need to try take pursuit photo 100 times to get one good, a stationary photo is fine.

Like this but it doesn't have to be so dark, you can keep aperture and ISO on auto.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotherFo*
> 
> No sharpness adjustment in monitor settings.


That really weird, didnt know that


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> That really weird, didnt know that


Yeah there's only brightness and contrast.


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotherFo*
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> I like it. I haven't found any dead pixels which is great. G-Sync and 144hz really is a game changer like I've heard. Windows and games are so damn smooth.
> 
> I thought it looked a bit better than my Samsung.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> I don't like the port position. I feel like I need longer cables and to secure with a cable tie so if it accidentally gets yanked, the port doesn't get broken.
> 
> I wish the AC adapter wasn't separate. It's just another piece to fail.
> 
> No sharpness adjustment in monitor settings.
> 
> Using a temperature gun, dead center it was running about 95 F, corners ranged from 85-70s. I didn't feel the heat on my face so that's a good thing, but I do wonder about during summer time.
> 
> Curious if any of you noticed the heat.


I really don't understand your complaints. Is a monitor suppose to be at ambient temperature? 35c is rather low for a modern LED lit monitor. I prefer the power brick being separate because if it's internal and dies, you're screwed. An external one is a easy swap. I also don't see how a rear facing port arrangement is anymore prone to cable/port damage than bottom ones.

Seems like most of your complaints are complaints because the monitor is different from your prior.


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I really don't understand your complaints. Is a monitor suppose to be at ambient temperature? 35c is rather low for a modern LED lit monitor. I prefer the power brick being separate because if it's internal and dies, you're screwed. An external one is a easy swap. I also don't see how a rear facing port arrangement is anymore prone to cable/port damage than bottom ones.
> 
> Seems like most of your complaints are complaints because the monitor is different from your prior.


Am I not allowed to have an opinion or have a difference of opinion? I don't think that my version of cons immediately means I'm complaining. I was literally giving my impressions and thoughts.

I'm not saying the monitor is supposed to be a certain temperature, I'm just saying it seems a bit warm and was curious if others noticed. My experience with going from LCD to LED lit is they generally run cooler.

For me, the external power brick is something I don't want sitting or hanging under my desk. It's also just another proprietary power item to have/lose/break.

I've also never had a monitor that has used a standard 5-15P to C13 cable fail on me. That's just my experience and it has made things easy for me.

For port arrangement, that's just my personal preference and speaking from a past experience with numerous monitors at home and work. The included cable is pretty short and my rig isn't sitting on my desk, it's on the floor next to it.


----------



## Notwist

Heat is normal for a monitor.m, I wouldn't worry about operational temps, that type of thing is usually tested during R&D and QC.

External power brick is annoying, but probably reduces the panel enclosure size.

Port location isn't the best, but I work around it with my keyboard's built in hub.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotherFo*
> 
> Am I not allowed to have an opinion or have a difference of opinion? I don't think that my version of cons immediately means I'm complaining. I was literally giving my impressions and thoughts.
> 
> I'm not saying the monitor is supposed to be a certain temperature, I'm just saying it seems a bit warm and was curious if others noticed. My experience with going from LCD to LED lit is they generally run cooler.
> 
> For me, the external power brick is something I don't want sitting or hanging under my desk. It's also just another proprietary power item to have/lose/break.
> 
> I've also never had a monitor that has used a standard 5-15P to C13 cable fail on me. That's just my experience and it has made things easy for me.
> 
> For port arrangement, that's just my personal preference and speaking from a past experience with numerous monitors at home and work. The included cable is pretty short and my rig isn't sitting on my desk, it's on the floor next to it.


I'd much rather have an external power brick. Internal brick fails and you have a bad day. External brick fails and you just replace it for 15 bucks on amazon.

Besides, I'd much rather my panel be lightweight and easy to mount and let a decent portion of the weight be laying on the floor under my computer rack instead of hanging up in the air on the end of an arm being cumbersome and annoying.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotherFo*
> 
> No sharpness adjustment in monitor settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> That really weird, didnt know that


Personal preference I know, but I don't see the point. Sharpness made some sense on analogue CRTs, as there wasn't really any definitive "correct" filtering of the signal waveform. On any fully digital screen, sharpness is just an artificial filter.

The standard format for sharpness sliders on LCDs tends to be :-
50% = the correct, unaltered image.
<50% = a horrible post-process blur filter
>50% = a horrible post-process sharpen filter

If you set it to anything besides 50%, you're actively damaging the image, in either direction.

LCDs *shouldn't* have a sharpness adjustment. You could always just apply one as a software filter, it would achieve the exact same thing, if you're determined to do it.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dw28*
> 
> Personal preference I know, but I don't see the point. Sharpness made some sense on analogue CRTs, as there wasn't really any definitive "correct" filtering of the signal waveform. On any fully digital screen, sharpness is just an artificial filter.
> 
> The standard format for sharpness sliders on LCDs tends to be :-
> 50% = the correct, unaltered image.
> <50% = a horrible post-process blur filter
> >50% = a horrible post-process sharpen filter
> 
> If you set it to anything besides 50%, you're actively damaging the image, in either direction.
> 
> LCDs *shouldn't* have a sharpness adjustment. You could always just apply one as a software filter, it would achieve the exact same thing, if you're determined to do it.


Agreed. In fact, the lack of any options whatsoever is one of the things I rather enjoy about my X-Star. Displays what my GPU tells it to, not some other nonsense that some marketing weirdo decided would be a good idea.

(Although it would be nice to have some _very basic_ configurations for color calibration instead of having to do that in software where it can conflict with other software)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dw28*
> 
> Personal preference I know, but I don't see the point. Sharpness made some sense on analogue CRTs, as there wasn't really any definitive "correct" filtering of the signal waveform. On any fully digital screen, sharpness is just an artificial filter.
> 
> The standard format for sharpness sliders on LCDs tends to be :-
> 50% = the correct, unaltered image.
> <50% = a horrible post-process blur filter
> >50% = a horrible post-process sharpen filter
> 
> If you set it to anything besides 50%, you're actively damaging the image, in either direction.
> 
> LCDs *shouldn't* have a sharpness adjustment. You could always just apply one as a software filter, it would achieve the exact same thing, if you're determined to do it.


As long as the default sharpness is either nonexistent or set to usable value it's fine but there are monitors that have ovesharpening by default, some are adjustable some not. At best yes there should be no image postprocessing, period. If it has an OSD overlay and it can add it fast without lag fine, but image post processing is an instant return for me.

Still can't find any black to dark color measurements or photos. In the single review that has response numbers they didn't bother to check for these main VA pitfalls but overall it seemed angles and response times are worse than C27HG70 :/ But no black to dark response measurement which is what matters most for VA to avoid smearing.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> it seemed angles and response times are worse than C27HG70 :/ But no black to dark response measurement which is what matters most for VA to avoid smearing.


Black viewing angles are better according to users, no clear glowing like on the CHG70, which really affected black images.


----------



## Notwist

Thus far my only complaint is slight color banding, but I think that's just how it is for all purely 8-bit panels, or all VA panels, not sure. Basically, I haven't noticed a VA panel yet WITHOUT color banding.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Thus far my only complaint is slight color banding, but I think that's just how it is for all purely 8-bit panels, or all VA panels, not sure. Basically, I haven't noticed a VA panel yet WITHOUT color banding.


Tried adjusting gamma? Banding is the symptom of too bright gamma setting in 99% of cases on a 8-bit panel. Everyone thinks it's a downside of panel technology in the AUO 1440p TN panels, but the BenQ's with adjustable gamma don't have it when you simply adjust gamma to 2.2.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Tried adjusting gamma? Banding is the symptom of too bright gamma setting in 99% of cases on a 8-bit panel. Everyone thinks it's a downside of panel technology in the AUO 1440p TN panels, but the BenQ's with adjustable gamma don't have it when you simply adjust gamma to 2.2.


And to that end, ensure that you leave contrast at whatever the default is (usually 50%, don't own the monitor yet to know) - changing contrast will hack about with the shade mapping too. It's generally the rule with any LCD that the closer you leave it to default values, the less banding you'll get. Even if the screen isn't factory-calibrated, they should still have built it to a roughly-correct gamma-2.2 target out of the box.
Only control you're generally okay fiddling with is brightness, as that will only alter the backlight, rather than the colour mapping itself.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

I just jumped on this panel. Mostly because I was just looking for a high refresh panel in general. I do like the idea of the VA panel having a deeper black level and this monitor will be replacing the 27" Asus for my rig. She's 5 years old and with the bezels looking a bit long in the tooth. I have become a HUGE supporter of VA panels after the acquirement of the Sony X900e 49" which resides in the room where my PC is. It has the PS4 pro and One X hooked to it. As well as the PC. As an owner of a B6 LG OLED I can honestly say. That TV and that panel get VERY close to that of the OLED. SO if that is any indication of current VA panel tech... I'm all in. That's why it was easy for me to pull the trigger on this one. My two cents. Without even seeing this monitor I would bet the house on it.









I will update when it arrives. It's replacing an Asus 27" IPS 1440p monitor (without gysync).


----------



## hb3099

Hello?
I recently purchased this monitor, and I just found a weird thing.
When the images are moving horizontally and slowly, faint vertical lines are shown.
I found someone else experiencing the exact same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keith5*
> 
> Anyone else with the monitor notice faint vertical lines (scan lines maybe, I'm not sure) on their screen? It's stands out mostly on a bright background and I have to be sitting fairly close, around 2 feet. I tried a couple different displayport cables with no difference. Since I have to return it for the dust anyway I was hoping it's just a defect with mine.


I find this is nicely reproduced in the testufo website.
https://www.testufo.com/photo#photo=quebec.jpg&pps=120&pursuit=0&height=0
The weird vertical lines are shown over the bright background when the speed is 120 px/sec or 240 px/sec.
The lines disappear when the picture is stop or moving faster (over 360 px/sec.).

Can you reproduce this weird lines with your monitor?
Or, is it just a defect with mine?


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby Boostin*
> 
> I just jumped on this panel. Mostly because I was just looking for a high refresh panel in general. I do like the idea of the VA panel having a deeper black level and this monitor will be replacing the 27" Asus for my rig. She's 5 years old and with the bezels looking a bit long in the tooth. I have become a HUGE supporter of VA panels after the acquirement of the Sony X900e 49" which resides in the room where my PC is. It has the PS4 pro and One X hooked to it. As well as the PC. As an owner of a B6 LG OLED I can honestly say. That TV and that panel get VERY close to that of the OLED. SO if that is any indication of current VA panel tech... I'm all in. That's why it was easy for me to pull the trigger on this one. My two cents. Without even seeing this monitor I would bet the house on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update when it arrives. It's replacing an Asus 27" IPS 1440p monitor (without gysync).


I had a X900E as well and personally believe a quality local dimming implementation gets you 90% of the way to OLED. A monitor like this with LG's Nano Pixel to improve viewing angle (Quantum dot) and local dimming would literally be the holy grail and something I'd find no reason to upgrade for quite a while. 1440P is still the sweet spot for me because my 1080 Ti can't maintain even 60FPS @ 4K so a 4K 120/144hz monitor would go to waste even with Volta.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I had a X900E as well and personally believe a quality local dimming implementation gets you 90% of the way to OLED. A monitor like this with LG's Nano Pixel to improve viewing angle (Quantum dot) and local dimming would literally be the holy grail and something I'd find no reason to upgrade for quite a while. 1440P is still the sweet spot for me because my 1080 Ti can't maintain even 60FPS @ 4K so a 4K 120/144hz monitor would go to waste even with Volta.


Local dimming with huge zones is practical for TV content but not really for PC. OLED-like individual pixel dimming would be needed.

Does quantum dot improve viewing angles? Not at least for black, the black viewing angle is just 7 degrees in the CHG70.


----------



## subtec

Yeah, I don't know how quantum dot - at least as it's currently used as an LCD backlight enhancement film - would do anything for viewing angles. That's a limitation of the LCD panel, and nothing you do to the backlight will change that.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Local dimming with huge zones is practical for TV content but not really for PC. OLED-like individual pixel dimming would be needed.
> 
> Does quantum dot improve viewing angles? Not at least for black, the black viewing angle is just 7 degrees in the CHG70.


Qunatom dots improve backlight as in you can make same backlight gamut cheaper compared to using RGB backlight etc. But then what Samsung uses in monitors doesn't seem to be any better with Qdots than what others use without Qdots, minimal for sure, the AG322QCX had plenty overextended green and red channels annoying much and it doesn't use Qdots. Qdots may improve quality, sort of spectral quality so that all "shades" of each color are well represented and there are no crazy peaks if that is even an issue with any modern LEDs anyway, I don't think it is.

The way they use Qdots so far it's not close to how LED displays are made, could be possible maybe, but they don't do it, they just enhance the backlight with Qdots, I guess Qdots are not bright enough to work as LEDs. As such it doesn't affect viewing angles, all the it does is allow them to "tune" colors.

Yeah the black angles on HG70 are very low as measured by Rtings, to me the worst was desaturation at an angle and whites going yellow etc. Where as IPS at least keeps the saturation OKish while contrast and brightness go to hell. OLED doesn't have 100% perfect angles either but it's damn close, hard to tell more, only OLED TVs I've seen are always in an overly bright showroom that hides all the advantages of OLED, black is black though that's for sure.

This LG unfortunately is barely available at all, only some countries so far and at outrageous price for what it is. If it was at least smaller 27-30" and widely available at cheaper price, it would be a good buy, don't need Gsync, just gimme strobing with no crosstalk. I really can't wait for strobed LEDs, it's gonna be nuts









Someone take a photo of the UFO test already, so many owners and no photos :/ Is it really smearing so much you don't want to show?


----------



## MajorMullet

Quick question for those that own this display. I picked up the new ASUS XG32VQ (32" 2560x1440 144hz Freesync)

I'm able to see faint horizontal lines across the entire screen. Does anyone with this display have the same behavior? I know this LG uses a different panel but wondering if it's a defect with the monitor itself or side effect of spreading the "lower" resolution across the size of the screen.


----------



## spiroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MajorMullet*
> 
> Quick question for those that own this display. I picked up the new ASUS XG32VQ (32" 2560x1440 144hz Freesync)
> 
> I'm able to see faint horizontal lines across the entire screen. Does anyone with this display have the same behavior? I know this LG uses a different panel but wondering if it's a defect with the monitor itself or side effect of spreading the "lower" resolution across the size of the screen.


Unfortunately, this is normal with the Samsung VA panels. I had the same thing with my C32HG70. It is especially noticeable on gray colors. LG does not have the issue.


----------



## MajorMullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiroh*
> 
> Unfortunately, this is normal with the Samsung VA panels. I had the same thing with my C32HG70. It is especially noticeable on gray colors. LG does not have the issue.


Thanks for the confirmation. I've owned a lot of displays over the years but I've never had one that did this.

Looks like I'll be sending this one back then, it drives me crazy. And you're correct, more noticeable on gray like when browsing the forum here. It first jumped out at me when I opened Origin since it's mostly gray.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hb3099*
> 
> Hello?
> I recently purchased this monitor, and I just found a weird thing.
> When the images are moving horizontally and slowly, faint vertical lines are shown.
> I found someone else experiencing the exact same thing.
> I find this is nicely reproduced in the testufo website.
> https://www.testufo.com/photo#photo=quebec.jpg&pps=120&pursuit=0&height=0
> The weird vertical lines are shown over the bright background when the speed is 120 px/sec or 240 px/sec.
> The lines disappear when the picture is stop or moving faster (over 360 px/sec.).
> 
> Can you reproduce this weird lines with your monitor?
> Or, is it just a defect with mine?


Try adjusting response time and overclock settings to see if that makes a difference. I had some issues resolved by using FAST instead of FASTER response time.

If this issue still persists, I would return/replace it. I do not have this issue on mine.


----------



## Rynn

Just got this monitor today. Question for anyone else that has one (or anyone with knowledge in general). With all settings at default, I notice the picture seems better with Gamma set to "Mode 3" as opposed to the default "Mode 2". My question is, are other people running Mode 3 or sticking with Mode 2? I'm not sure if I should leave that alone and tweak contrast to my liking or vice versa. I know you generally want to shoot for 2.2 gamma but it seems like LG decided to label their gamma settings rather obtusely. Thanks!


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rynn*
> 
> Just got this monitor today. Question for anyone else that has one (or anyone with knowledge in general). With all settings at default, I notice the picture seems better with Gamma set to "Mode 3" as opposed to the default "Mode 2". My question is, are other people running Mode 3 or sticking with Mode 2? I'm not sure if I should leave that alone and tweak contrast to my liking or vice versa. I know you generally want to shoot for 2.2 gamma but it seems like LG decided to label their gamma settings rather obtusely. Thanks!


Test with the dawn engine pic, which mode has less banding. The less banding you see, the closer it is to 2.2.

http://i.playground.ru/i/26/98/02/00/blog/content/uhd4ha4c.jpg

Does your monitor also have zero BLB?


----------



## Rynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Test with the dawn engine pic, which mode has less banding. The less banding you see, the closer it is to 2.2.
> 
> http://i.playground.ru/i/26/98/02/00/blog/content/uhd4ha4c.jpg
> 
> Does your monitor also have zero BLB?


Thanks for that test pic. Definitely Mode 3 is the way to go. I'm not seeing any BLB. I'm coming from an IPS monitor with pretty noticeable bleed in all four corners. I don't see anything like that anywhere on this monitor's screen.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rynn*
> 
> Thanks for that test pic. Definitely Mode 3 is the way to go. I'm not seeing any BLB. I'm coming from an IPS monitor with pretty noticeable bleed in all four corners. I don't see anything like that anywhere on this monitor's screen.


Sounds good. Zero BLB streak continues with this monitor, hype


----------



## Scooby Boostin

I just got the monitor today as well. Very small amount top left corner. Wouldn't show up in a picture. So not noticeable but not zero either. Very impressed with this thing so far. It's replacing a 27 inch IPS and sits next a LG 34'' IPS ultrawide. Colors seem pretty close between the two. Blacks on this thing are very good! Will update after a few more days use but so far I'm happy with it.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rynn*
> 
> Thanks for that test pic. Definitely Mode 3 is the way to go. I'm not seeing any BLB. I'm coming from an IPS monitor with pretty noticeable bleed in all four corners. I don't see anything like that anywhere on this monitor's screen.


Gamma has absolutely nothing to do with perceived banding, except that if you set a very extreme gamma, you might make what banding was present dark enough that you couldn't see it as clearly. That would be bad.

The best rough way to check it without getting a probe is to use something like the Lagom tests:
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php

Sit back from the screen, make sure you're looking straight-on, and let your eyes de-focus a little, then see where the colour bars blend into each other... that should give you some idea of the overall gamma.

If you want correct colour, there will certainly be a correct setting to use, but at the end of the day if you aren't using it for graphics work/content creation, and don't particularly care about seeing colours as the creators intended, then there's nothing wrong with just going by your own subjective personal preference.

(Just don't fall into the trap of believing you can judge a "correct" setting by eye. Nobody can )


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MajorMullet*
> 
> Quick question for those that own this display. I picked up the new ASUS XG32VQ (32" 2560x1440 144hz Freesync)
> 
> I'm able to see faint horizontal lines across the entire screen. Does anyone with this display have the same behavior? I know this LG uses a different panel but wondering if it's a defect with the monitor itself or side effect of spreading the "lower" resolution across the size of the screen.


I think that's another of the Samsung VA panels and they all have high vertical spacing causing horizontal lines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Test with the dawn engine pic, which mode has less banding. The less banding you see, the closer it is to 2.2.
> 
> http://i.playground.ru/i/26/98/02/00/blog/content/uhd4ha4c.jpg
> 
> Does your monitor also have zero BLB?


That's not really appropriate for gamma, the darker gamma you use the "better" it looks by hiding all the 8bit JPEG banding there is in the picture plus JPEG artifacts.
You could generate a few gradients or use Eizo standalone test, the web test has faulty gradients.
I simply use Lagom to check gamma as it's the only that actually works.


----------



## Rynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dw28*
> 
> Gamma has absolutely nothing to do with perceived banding, except that if you set a very extreme gamma, you might make what banding was present dark enough that you couldn't see it as clearly. That would be bad.
> 
> The best rough way to check it without getting a probe is to use something like the Lagom tests:
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php
> 
> Sit back from the screen, make sure you're looking straight-on, and let your eyes de-focus a little, then see where the colour bars blend into each other... that should give you some idea of the overall gamma.
> 
> If you want correct colour, there will certainly be a correct setting to use, but at the end of the day if you aren't using it for graphics work/content creation, and don't particularly care about seeing colours as the creators intended, then there's nothing wrong with just going by your own subjective personal preference.
> 
> (Just don't fall into the trap of believing you can judge a "correct" setting by eye. Nobody can )


Thanks for the suggestions dw28 and JackCY. Looks like Mode 3 is still the way to go. Blends around 2.2-2.3 on that Lagom test at Mode 3. Mode 2 was around 2.0-2.1 and Mode 1 was 1.9-2.0. I was probably going to go with Mode 3 regardless, since it looks best to me personally, but it's nice to have confirmation that it's closer to the standard 2.2 than other modes.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rynn*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions dw28 and JackCY. Looks like Mode 3 is still the way to go. Blends around 2.2-2.3 on that Lagom test at Mode 3. Mode 2 was around 2.0-2.1 and Mode 1 was 1.9-2.0. I was probably going to go with Mode 3 regardless, since it looks best to me personally, but it's nice to have confirmation that it's closer to the standard 2.2 than other modes.


You also have this result from playwares


----------



## Hunched

The longer LG takes the less excited I am about getting this and how much it costs.
Lucky for them no one is going to release a 144hz+ 1920x1080 90PPI+ 3000:1+ contrast monitor thats any good for the foreseeable future... cause that would be perfect for me

I can just 1:1 pixel map 1920x1080 on this monitor and have exactly that at a reasonable size too but man this is one expensive 1080p monitor at that point


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> The longer LG takes the less excited I am about getting this and how much it costs.
> Lucky for them no one is going to release a 144hz+ 1920x1080 90PPI+ 3000:1+ contrast monitor thats any good for the foreseeable future... cause that would be perfect for me


This year's CES was a complete disappointment when it comes to new monitors. There's nothing new. Ofc that's excluding this 65" monster of a "monitor".


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> This year's CES was a complete disappointment when it comes to new monitors. There's nothing new. Ofc that's excluding this 65" monster of a "monitor".


Yea. Just everyone who doesnt care to decrease their framerate to increase their resolution is neglected now, its all about 1440p and 4K and higher.
Then whenever there is a 1920x1080 display half the time its on something 27" or bigger... why
1920x1080 is dying and displays under 27" are dying and you only want 1920x1080 when its under 27"

Like if 1440p was just a graphics option ingame I wouldnt enable it I dont enable DSR its just not worth the hit, unless the game has a 60fps cap like Dark Souls or something then why not but scenarios like that are not going to be getting more common

It seems like everyone else is happy with the massive performance hit to all their games for more resolution though
But people trying to game at 4K already I dont even understand, have fun at 30fps? Or a blurry upscaled mess from a lower res or the worlds smallest 1:1 pixel mapped area?


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yea. Just everyone who doesnt care to decrease their framerate to increase their resolution is neglected now, its all about 1440p and 4K and higher.
> Then whenever there is a 1920x1080 display half the time its on something 27" or bigger... why
> 1920x1080 is dying and displays under 27" are dying and you only want 1920x1080 when its under 27"
> 
> Like if 1440p was just a graphics option ingame I wouldnt enable it I dont enable DSR its just not worth the hit, unless the game has a 60fps cap like Dark Souls or something then why not but scenarios like that are not going to be getting more common
> 
> It seems like everyone else is happy with the massive performance hit to all their games for more resolution though
> But people trying to game at 4K already I dont even understand, have fun at 30fps? Or a blurry upscaled mess from a lower res or the worlds smallest 1:1 pixel mapped area?


The same could have been said of 1280x720 screens, 1600x900 screens, etc... if you're primarily concerned with framerate above all else, why aren't you lamenting the demise of those resolutions? Why 1920x1080 specifically?

Like it or loathe it, things inexorably move on. At this point, I'm specifically hanging on with 2560x1440 for the exact reasons you list - I prefer higher framerates, and don't want to suffer the hit I'd get from moving up to 4k.
2560x1440 is the legacy resolution now 

1080p screens will still be around for a while yet, but they'll be ever-increasingly relegated to low-tech budget offerings... almost invariably the people with enough money to chase the cutting edge aren't going to be interested in anything 1080p, because they'll also already have their GeForce 1080ti cards or whatever comes next, and there's really not much point going *below* 1440p on those cards.


----------



## Leopardi

Yeah with 1080 Ti we have reached the point that 1080p isn't really an argument for the frames - except for 240Hz screens. I'm easily hitting 144fps and going above in newest games on Ultra.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Yeah with 1080 Ti we have reached the point that 1080p isn't really an argument for the frames - except for 240Hz screens. I'm easily hitting 144fps and going above in newest games on Ultra.


Depends on the game really. Currently playing Ghost Recon Wildlands and even in single player campaign on Ultra I'm only getting 75-80fps @1080p with my 1080Ti..


----------



## JackCY

Not everyone spends $1000 including taxes on a GPU.
1080p is not that great but for 24" it's fine. Yet there are no decent monitors in that res. and size if one wants 100Hz+.
Same can be pretty much said about 1440p and 27-30" as well.
PC monitors are dead and left to be updated last, bringing tech from TVs to monitors years and years later. They can't be surprised that no one wants to buy monitors anymore to upgrade when there is nothing to upgrade to and what is there is a 1 in 20 or so quality lottery even. I know people buy new TVs because it actually makes a visible difference but with monitors it doesn't, it's just upgrading from 5-10 year old crap monitor to a new crap monitor of different size and resolution if one wants to, the picture quality is as bad as 10 years ago.

Because of the "lower" sales of smaller panels in PC monitor size they do not want to "retool"/invest money into making better 24-30" panels. It's all huge TV sized panels or mobile devices <10" and micro displays. For picture quality demanding situations they make "special" panels and sell them for insane $$$ to graphic studios ($1000s), movie studios (even $10,000s) etc. anyone working profi with images or video. Yeah and medical rip off displays, there is never enough of that, just let healthcare system eat the cost.

With how much gaming as a branding has taken off in last decade it's really surprising that the monitor offerings for this market segment has stagnated so much.

No idea where LG sells this monitor but it's certainly something like US and Korea only or some such. At CES there are newer variants announced but as always even reviewers couldn't care one bit to specifically note the refresh and from when they did it was often 4k60 and what not useless stuff. If I want 4k60 I will either buy a TV or a graphics oriented monitor.
As much as LG likes to applaud how IPS is awesome, most IPS I've seen are quite poor in uniformity and it doesn't matter if it comes from LG, Samsung or AUO though AUO probably takes the rotten crown.

At this point, I would even accept a 1080p 24" non smeary uniform anything with 100Hz+ over 1100:1 contrast, 100% sRGB and no BLB/glow and other defects or design flaws. But even such a low end screen doesn't exist yet, they have the technology, they have for some time now but they do not want to make decent PC monitors afraid they would lose sales later, so they sell one worse than the other over and over as the moment they sell one that is picture perfect what would people upgrade to? Exactly, nothing and that's bad for their business. They are already starting to see that with TVs trying all sorts of marketing gimmicks and FADs to make people buy a new TV.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yea. Just everyone who doesnt care to decrease their framerate to increase their resolution is neglected now, its all about 1440p and 4K and higher.
> Then whenever there is a 1920x1080 display half the time its on something 27" or bigger... why
> 1920x1080 is dying and displays under 27" are dying and you only want 1920x1080 when its under 27"
> 
> Like if 1440p was just a graphics option ingame I wouldnt enable it I dont enable DSR its just not worth the hit, unless the game has a 60fps cap like Dark Souls or something then why not but scenarios like that are not going to be getting more common
> 
> It seems like everyone else is happy with the massive performance hit to all their games for more resolution though
> But people trying to game at 4K already I dont even understand, have fun at 30fps? Or a blurry upscaled mess from a lower res or the worlds smallest 1:1 pixel mapped area?


1440p is a crap resolution, There is no content for it outside of games and desktop.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Solution : Buy a 1440p monitor for games, and a 1080p TV for movies. Seriously, who watches movies on a PC monitor?


----------



## smokerings

I don't have a TV in this room so I've watched nearly all of my video content from the past decade on my computer monitors.

I very very very rarely use the TV we have had in the house but that may change since we've been gifted a 70" 4K this Christmas.

I'll still spend most of my time in here watching stuff on the computer though.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Solution : Buy a 1440p monitor for games, and a 1080p TV for movies. *Seriously, who watches movies on a PC monitor?*


Many people.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Fine, but that certainly doesn't make 1440p a "crap resolution". If you *need* a 1080p PC monitor to watch *ALL* of your content in a day-and-age where proper, large 1080p TV's can be had cheaply, that is unfortunate.

I could just as easily argue that for PC gaming, 1080p is a "crap resolution". I'd be wrong, because it does have a use for budget-minded gamers and those who want super fast refresh rates... but to me, it's crap. No height to images, pixelated crap. 1440p is vastly superior, and can be had with high refresh for those with modern hardware.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Fine, but that certainly doesn't make 1440p a "crap resolution". If you *need* a 1080p PC monitor to watch *ALL* of your content in a day-and-age where proper, large 1080p TV's can be had cheaply, that is unfortunate.
> 
> I could just as easily argue that for PC gaming, 1080p is a "crap resolution". I'd be wrong, because it does have a use for budget-minded gamers and those who want super fast refresh rates... but to me, it's crap. No height to images, pixelated crap. 1440p is vastly superior, and can be had with high refresh for those with modern hardware.


Well 1440p is like 720p, 4k is the next big res that will be mainstream, No height to images? it's just scaled down accordingly, You say Pixelated crap but recommend a large 1080p TV that would be worse than a 24 inch monitor for PPI, Tell me which 1440p monitor is superior? All the monitors are crap that's been coming out for the last few years.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

I recommend a large 1080p TV for MOVIES, what is so difficult to understand about that? Pretty much any 1440p high refresh monitor with G-Sync/FreeSync is superior to a 1080p monitor for GAMING.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Many people.


Unless you watch heavily compressed youtube videos, scaled video content doesn't look bad at all. And even youtube videos have 1440p support nowadays.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dw28*
> 
> The same could have been said of 1280x720 screens, 1600x900 screens, etc... if you're primarily concerned with framerate above all else, why aren't you lamenting the demise of those resolutions? Why 1920x1080 specifically?


1920x1080 specifically because its the lowest common resolution I'm perfectly comfortable with, and 23"~ is about the smallest I'm comfortable with which gives a very livable 93PPI~ (equal to this LG).

1280x720 would have to be on a 15" screen for 93PPI, nope.

As long as I live I will want to keep my resolution at the lowest I am comfortable and lower than 1080p you get PPI / screen sizes I am not comfortable with.
Even if I had SLI 1080 Tis id be playing in 1080p for the fps.
The average fps for 2x 1080 Tis in many big budget 2017 games still isnt that impressive even at 1080p you will often be below the hz of your monitor.


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Depends on the game really. Currently playing Ghost Recon Wildlands and even in single player campaign on Ultra I'm only getting 75-80fps @1080p with my 1080Ti..


Ghost Recon Wildlands is notoriously poorly optimized at Ultra settings, it's up there with PUBG in terms of poorly optimized games.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> Ghost Recon Wildlands is notoriously poorly optimized at Ultra settings, it's up there with PUBG in terms of poorly optimized games.


PUBG is just fine on ultra on my 1080 Ti - when you drop the Shadows from Ultra to High. Something in them cuts the fps down to almost like half.


----------



## Hunched

Also idk if its been posted here but TFTCentral is getting this monitor for review confirmed on OCUK so thats about the best news you can get if you like reviews


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Also idk if its been posted here but TFTCentral is getting this monitor for review confirmed on OCUK so thats about the best news you can get if you like reviews


That's good news. From my experience owning it -- and from everyone else's -- I expect a pretty favorable review. I think the response times will shape up to very good for VA, but might disappoint some that were expecting the troubled transitions to be solved once and for all.


----------



## dw28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> That's good news. From my experience owning it -- and from everyone else's -- I expect a pretty favorable review. I think the response times will shape up to very good for VA, but might disappoint some that were expecting the troubled transitions to be solved once and for all.


I think anyone expecting any company to "solve" the problems inherent in VA panels were probably on a road to inevitable disappointment anyway. Someone may get there eventually through incremental improvements, but nothing is going to happen overnight.

I'll be most pleased if they've simply minimized the effect to the point where it isn't particularly intrusive. I'll be coming from an otherwise excellent Phillips 32" VA, which exhibits pretty significant smearing even at 60hz. So long as I can have a screen that mostly combines the better elements of my old Asus 144hz GSync TN, and this currently VA, without any completely glaring downsides or IPS-glow, that'll probably do me until the day OLEDs finally catch on (So... 20 years or so? Hmm, maybe it won't last *that* long )


----------



## Notwist

Yea, looking forward to a more objective review from a reputable outlet, but in the meantime, I want to reiterate that I'm really loving this panel. I've gone through several in my journey up to this point: Acer X34, Omen X 35 inch, Asus PG279Q, a normal Dell U2715, two separate Dell AW3418DW's, and now this, the LG 32GK850G), and I think this is the best compromise of features and setbacks.

I love IPS displays, but for these gaming panels, they just have the absolute worst QC for some reason, with every model either having above-average IPS glow, or annoying BLB, or both. I think it's important to emphasize this: for a $300-$400 panel, expectations are much lower. But when these companies start charging upwards of $1000 for a monitor, there's a corresponding increase in quality and detail that they just aren't meeting.

That said, I find the overall experience with the LG 32GK850g to be excellent. After calibration and some experimentation with different settings, I've settled on a setup that lets colors pop, keeps motion smooth and blur free in the scenarios I've thrown at it, and minimizes the perception of slight color saturation/shifting towards the edge of the panel. The result is a great looking screen that's great in dark or bright rooms, and doesn't make me feel like darker content is being compromised.

I'm not saying the LG 32GK850G is the best looking panel ever made, nor is it the fastest. But I think, for right now when I'm typing this, that it's the best combination of features and setbacks you can get in a panel. As an added bonus, you don't really have to play the panel lottery game unless you get dust or a dead pixel, and based on the reported experiences in this thread, that seems to be more of an exception than a rule.

Just my two cents after I've been gaming on this regularly for the past 2-3 weeks. =)

EDIT: Oh yea, and one more bonus: it doesn't look like an alien spacecraft landed on my desk, doesn't resemble the notebook sketches of an angsty teenager, and overall doesn't make me feel like I paid for an over designed "MADE 4 GamerZ!111!" display. It looks really nice and let's you focus on the content, which is a design cue I think the rest of the industry would benefit from taking.


----------



## gypsygib

So
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Can any of you take close up photos of UFO test https://testufo.com/ghosting at 1/100s time on your camera?
> Focus on the monitor, hold camera steady, no need to try take pursuit photo 100 times to get one good, a stationary photo is fine.
> 
> Like this but it doesn't have to be so dark, you can keep aperture and ISO on auto.


So nobody, really?

I'd be happy with a cell phone pick at this point. Just to see if there's smearing or not.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> So
> So nobody, really?
> 
> I'd be happy with a cell phone pick at this point. Just to see if there's smearing or not.


Don't you need pursuit camera to perform the test?

I was going to try this on my current IPS @75hz display (I don't have this display... thanks to LG Canada NOT !!! ), but I was getting error results because I was using regular stationary camera.
This is documented in this article:

https://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/

However if there is a way "around it" to capture proper/accurate picture using stationary camera please let me know.


----------



## cracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> I've gone through several in my journey up to this point: Acer X34, Omen X 35 inch, Asus PG279Q, a normal Dell U2715, two separate Dell AW3418DW's, and now this, the LG 32GK850G), and I think this is the best compromise of features and setbacks.


I've been looking into the LG 32GK850G quite closely and I'm interested in what your opinions are on the contrast/black levels and colour saturation between it and your previous monitors, particularly the Dell U2715.

I own a Dell U2715H and 2x Dell U2311H and I find the black levels quite disappointing. I'm currently more concerned with black levels and colour saturation than anything else, since I mostly just watch films & videos these days, but I do game on the side hence looking at VA panels. I'm not overly concerned with perfect colour reproduction either, a little over saturation or "pop" would be fine.


----------



## amd7674

thanks to PC monitors forum, it looks like it will be available via Amazon US. This means it will be available for Canadians to order.







Still I would much prefer ordering from amazon.ca/Newegg.ca (due to replacement warranty), but at least there is an option.


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cracker*
> 
> I've been looking into the LG 32GK850G quite closely and I'm interested in what your opinions are on the contrast/black levels and colour saturation between it and your previous monitors, particularly the Dell U2715.
> 
> I own a Dell U2715H and 2x Dell U2311H and I find the black levels quite disappointing. I'm currently more concerned with black levels and colour saturation than anything else, since I mostly just watch films & videos these days, but I do game on the side hence looking at VA panels. I'm not overly concerned with perfect colour reproduction either, a little over saturation or "pop" would be fine.


Definitely prefer this panel over the IPS models I listed. The contrast ratio causes color to pop. You definitely need to tweak the color, and in my case, I preferred using Nvidia Control Panel to bump the color intensity up from the default 50% to 53% (this causes the color loss at the edges to be less annoying, and the increased intensity in the center is so minor the result is that it *feels* more balanced).

U2715 is good too, but the VA panels do have better contrast which is very important in perceived picture quality when watching in low light. As mentioned, I personally think this is the best overall panel to get right now if you want a GSync display that's at least 1440p.


----------



## Curseair

Not sure if this monitor is out yet or not... Is there any reviews?


----------



## cracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> I preferred using Nvidia Control Panel to bump the color intensity up from the default 50% to 53%


I'm actually doing the same with my Dells but have bumped it to 60% colour intensity.

I've never used a VA panel monitor before and it seems everyone universally claims IPS is better at colour reproduction, which may be true, but I find the colours on my Dells a little desaturated. Maybe I'm just spoilt by the super AMOLED screen on my Galaxy S8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Not sure if this monitor is out yet or not... Is there any reviews?


The monitor is mostly in pre-order at the moment, limited supply in Canada. Expect it to arrive in EU around February-March. There are a Dutch and Korean review out, use Chrome to translate:

https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7802/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-doet-weer-mee-met-gaming-monitoren

http://playwares.com/dpreview/55862022


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> thanks to PC monitors forum, it looks like it will be available via Amazon US. This means it will be available for Canadians to order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still I would much prefer ordering from amazon.ca/Newegg.ca (due to replacement warranty), but at least there is an option.


Wow I'm so glad they have it for sale in the US on Newegg.com but not in Canada and instead of doing the logical thing and sending units to oh idk Newegg.ca or any Canadian retailer they send them to another US retailer when they arent even having trouble keeping up with demand on Newegg.com, it hasnt went out of stock for a second there

Also LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


And nobody should be adjusting color settings via NVCP its not a good idea, most monitors have a very functional OSD, use it...
Unless you enjoy losing all calibration in numerous applications leaving your monitor looking worse and more uncalibrated than if the OSD was used.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Wow I'm so glad they have it for sale in the US on Newegg.com but not in Canada and instead of doing the logical thing and sending units to oh idk Newegg.ca or any Canadian retailer they send them to another US retailer when they arent even having trouble keeping up with demand on Newegg.com, it hasnt went out of stock for a second there


I think Amazon.com is in the process of getting them in stock. I'm sure LG US will list amazon.com as "where to buy" place.

Are you thinking about buying one from Amazon.com? I think I will wait for TFTCenteral review while waiting for LG Canada to wake up. If LG Canada won't carry this model, I will either order one from amazon.com or I will buy one (via amazon.com) during my Florida stay in the summer.

On the side note all this contrast VA vs IPS talk reminds me of my Optoma HD25e 1080P $1k projector, it is really awesome, bright, low input lag, nice 3D, decent colors... but where it is lacking is contrast levels. The major difference between $1k vs $10k projector are contrast levels. I always wanted a nice JVC projector and the new 4k Sony Projectors look very nice ... but I don't think this would go well with my CEO of finances at home... LOL...


----------



## cracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> And nobody should be adjusting color settings via NVCP its not a good idea, most monitors have a very functional OSD, use it...
> Unless you enjoy losing all calibration in numerous applications leaving your monitor looking worse and more uncalibrated than if the OSD was used.


I actually just use VibranceGUI to set the saturation on specific programs (i.e. video players and games) so it's not a permanent saturation change.

No amount of faffing in the OSD of my Dells will give me "more" saturation than I want, believe me, I've tried that. It should be clarified that I'd rather have an image that's somewhat more pleasing to my eyes than perfect colour reproduction - different strokes for different folks, as they say.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> So
> So nobody, really?
> 
> I'd be happy with a cell phone pick at this point. Just to see if there's smearing or not.


Nope no one so far, I check back here from time to time. Just set camera to auto exposure and if possible set 1/100s time and take a photo, takes around 10 seconds to do







Can any of the LG 32GK850G owners here do it? Still remains to be seen.
Even if they take a picture at different speed, I can shoot the AUO IPS for comparison with their exact settings if they include the EXIF camera data in their uploaded JPEG and do not remove it during some downsizing.

https://testufo.com/ghosting

AUO IPS is not the fastest but at higher override it's close to no blur.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> So
> So nobody, really?
> 
> I'd be happy with a cell phone pick at this point. Just to see if there's smearing or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Nope no one so far, I check back here from time to time. Just set camera to auto exposure and if possible set 1/100s time and take a photo, takes around 10 seconds to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of the LG 32GK850G owners here do it? Still remains to be seen.
> Even if they take a picture at different speed, I can shoot the AUO IPS for comparison with their exact settings if they include the EXIF camera data in their uploaded JPEG and do not remove it during some downsizing.
> 
> https://testufo.com/ghosting
> 
> AUO IPS is not the fastest but at higher override it's close to no blur.


I thought someone had done these, but here's my take on it. Shot from 60Hz up to 165Hz. Nikon D5100 at 1/100th.

60Hz


85Hz


120Hz


144Hz


165Hz


Also tried out the MPRT Test - these are just screen grabs, both images made a perfect checkered pattern as I was following the UFO with my eyes, tried moving my head too and looked the same. 5.6ms on both tests. Assuming I did it right, if not I am sure someone will tell me lol.

Black background


White Background


Took a look at input lag also compared to my HP ZR30W, which if I remember correctly has about 10-12ms of input lag compared to a CRT when using a timer. As you can see the LG has the higher number so has lower input lag than my ZR30W.


----------



## CallsignVega

Decided to see what all the hubbub is about and ordered one. Should be here for testing on Friday.


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Decided to see what all the hubbub is about and ordered one. Should be here for testing on Friday.


Sweet, can't wait to see what you have to say about it. Have read your other reviews and know you will put this one through its paces.

I definitely don't have the GPU to run this monitor at the high frames it's capable of and maintain the quality settings I am used to. But I will say the lack of half rendered frames and tearing that gsync is giving me is very nice. I can definitely feel the smoothness and am enjoying it. It's pretty crazy seeing just how "jittery" 60Hz can feel even in Windows by simply moving a window accross both monitors. Not something I ever would have noticed until I laid eyes on a high refresh monitor.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> I definitely don't have the GPU to run this monitor at the high frames it's capable of and maintain the quality settings I am used to.


A nice little thing about the specs of this monitor is if you run 1920x1080 1:1 pixel mapped it will cover 23.6" of the 31.5"
Which is the perfect size for 1080p as you wouldn't want bigger than 24" because of PPI

This is also perfect for consoles if you play them as it wont look like upscaled garbage


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> A nice little thing about the specs of this monitor is if you run 1920x1080 1:1 pixel mapped it will cover 23.6" of the 31.5"
> Which is the perfect size for 1080p as you wouldn't want bigger than 24" because of PPI
> 
> This is also perfect for consoles if you play them as it wont look like upscaled garbage


I hear ya, but I like the immersion factor that the 31.5" gives me. Been on a 30" monitor for ~10 years and it's hard to go back.

Thanks for the input though, I will have to try it out.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> I hear ya, but I like the immersion factor that the 31.5" gives me. Been on a 30" monitor for ~10 years and it's hard to go back.
> 
> Thanks for the input though, I will have to try it out.


I get that. Just if your 30" was 1920x1080 it will actually look clearer than this monitor running console games/1080p content since it was all native 1:1 no scaling right


----------



## Fritzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I get that. Just if your 30" was 1920x1080 it will actually look clearer than this monitor running console games/1080p content since it was all native 1:1 no scaling right


It was an HP ZR30W which was 2560x1600. So I have been at or around this resolution for quite sometime. My 980ti puts out plenty of frames for a 60Hz monitor, it's just allowing me to make full use of this monitor's high refresh rate. And at this point there isn't really a single card solution that will allow this resolution, the quality I am used to(Ultra) and keep a steady 120+ Hz in the newer games I play. But I am enjoying gsync, which has eliminated the screen tearing I was getting before.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> I thought someone had done these, but here's my take on it. Shot from 60Hz up to 165Hz. Nikon D5100 at 1/100th.
> 
> 60Hz
> 
> 
> 85Hz
> 
> 
> 120Hz
> 
> 
> 144Hz
> 
> 
> 165Hz
> 
> 
> Also tried out the MPRT Test - these are just screen grabs, both images made a perfect checkered pattern as I was following the UFO with my eyes, tried moving my head too and looked the same. 5.6ms on both tests. Assuming I did it right, if not I am sure someone will tell me lol.
> 
> Black background
> 
> 
> White Background
> 
> 
> Took a look at input lag also compared to my HP ZR30W, which if I remember correctly has about 10-12ms of input lag compared to a CRT when using a timer. As you can see the LG has the higher number so has lower input lag than my ZR30W.


Thank you!

Looks very good. Every other VA I've seen has had trails. This doesn't seem to have it.

Now if it would only release in Canada. Even better, if they released a 27" version (just for my own personal preference). I'm trying to find my way out of a 1440p 144Hz IPS Gsync hell. Monitor number 5 should be arriving on the 18th, I have very low expectations at this point.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> I thought someone had done these, but here's my take on it. Shot from 60Hz up to 165Hz. Nikon D5100 at 1/100th.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 60Hz
> 
> 
> 85Hz
> 
> 
> 120Hz
> 
> 
> 144Hz
> 
> 
> 165Hz
> 
> 
> Also tried out the MPRT Test - these are just screen grabs, both images made a perfect checkered pattern as I was following the UFO with my eyes, tried moving my head too and looked the same. 5.6ms on both tests. Assuming I did it right, if not I am sure someone will tell me lol.
> 
> Black background
> 
> 
> White Background
> 
> 
> Took a look at input lag also compared to my HP ZR30W, which if I remember correctly has about 10-12ms of input lag compared to a CRT when using a timer. As you can see the LG has the higher number so has lower input lag than my ZR30W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Looks very good. Every other VA I've seen has had trails. This doesn't seem to have it.
Click to expand...

Of course it doesn't have trails. It has very pronounced overshoot from 85 to 165 Hz for the darkest transitions.

Now, the question is, how noticeable are those in actual usage? It'd be pretty cool if someone tested some particular dark transitions and see if it's very mild overshoot or the kind that made almost everyone return Samsung monitors.

If the overshoot seen in these pictures is the worst it gets, my guess is it shouldn't be problematic.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

I got this monitor last Friday and so far I'm very happy with it. To be fair it's my first gaming monitor, so I'm not the best judge. I've been using hdtv's since crt's were phased out. I still miss crt's, so smooth.

Anyways I was using a 4k tv up until Friday. It had very bad dark color ghosting but I was very happy with it otherwise. I've always wanted to try a high refresh, adaptive sync LCD so I went ahead and splurged. Really my only complaint is the downgrade in resolution. It's so much better in all other aspects. No more TVs for me.


----------



## kaeroko

The 32GK850G I am using has Scan Lines(Vertical line).
This occurs on some parts of the panel. It mainly occurs in the center of the screen.
Depending on the viewing angle, these lines may or may not be visible.
Is this normal?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaeroko*
> 
> The 32GK850G I am using has Scan Lines(Vertical line).
> This occurs on some parts of the panel. It mainly occurs in the center of the screen.
> Depending on the viewing angle, these lines may or may not be visible.
> Is this normal?


No, it is not normal and you should have yours replaced.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzz*
> 
> I thought someone had done these, but here's my take on it. Shot from 60Hz up to 165Hz. Nikon D5100 at 1/100th.
> 
> Also tried out the MPRT Test - these are just screen grabs, both images made a perfect checkered pattern as I was following the UFO with my eyes, tried moving my head too and looked the same. 5.6ms on both tests. Assuming I did it right, if not I am sure someone will tell me lol.
> 
> Took a look at input lag also compared to my HP ZR30W, which if I remember correctly has about 10-12ms of input lag compared to a CRT when using a timer. As you can see the LG has the higher number so has lower input lag than my ZR30W.


Awesome, thank you









Looks quite fast indeed, at what OD setting is it?
Can you do 144 and/or 165Hz with no OD? To see how the panel does without OD and how much does it have to be OD to get this good?

MPRT without strobing will give you most of the time, when there is no truly insane smearing, same result as is your monitor refresh, 144 for 144 and 165 for 165 etc. But with strobing you would get 700+.

For colored trailing checking I think this should work, just move it fast around the screen at full refresh rate:



On Samsung FG70 people used to get pink or orange trailing on the CoD image, on HG70 AOC I had red trails on the Doom samples.
As someone else noted there seems to be a bit of overshoot on the darkest transition, you can easily check it's impact also using the Chase squares on UFOtest and change default cyan square to black https://testufo.com/chase#background=404040&leading=ffffff&trailing=000000&distance=32&pps=960&height=180
You will always see some trailing there and when the trailing is bright behind black square it's overshooting and how much brighter defines how much it can get noticeable during other use. On XF270HUA with extreme OD I don't notice the overshoot in use except that it looks cleaner/sharper by a tiny fraction and never seen any crazy trails yet, on test images there is no overshoot visible just motion blur because of no strobing, only on UFO tests is the overshoot verifiable.

Pursuit:
FG70:


HG70:


Stationary XF270HUA at 1/100s, just took it, brighter this time though I had to enable dynamic range optimization to get the darkest at any sensible brightness without white blowing out, I guess default neutral setting on camera is too contrasty for this, and I get white clipping warning on camera yet viewed on PC it looks far from white clipping, go figure









off, normal, extreme


----------



## PCM2

If posting images directly from a review, it is polite to attribute the source.


----------



## JackCY

Use a watermark etc. they are public images linked not copied by me. No idea if OCN copies the files or links them from other site. Fixed, photo deleted in case OCN copies it and doesn't link it as it should. Samsung FG70 and HG70 pursuit photos are from Lim's Cave www.limscave.com.
Google does the same, photos were found using google image search. I'm not passing them as mine, only the XF270HUA photos are mine, just linking other panels for easier comparison.


----------



## PCM2

Understood. Whoever originally took them from Google image search or wherever should pay attention to the source in future and attribute them properly. Fortunately most users are polite enough to properly attribute things they post, so is generally unnecessary to watermark. I suppose most will recognise the theme, having seen similar images before anyway.

_Edit: I see you've removed the images in question, appreciated._


----------



## olif

Anyone know when Amazon will be selling this monitor? Also is this monitor looks great (however the price is steep) but what is with the one year warranty. It seems like for that price the warranty should last for at least 3 years.


----------



## Notwist

funny, just noticed: the top two corners of my panel, like, WAAAY in the corner on the black border portion, each have a tiny dot. It almost looks like a defect until I noticed the exact same kind of dot on the other side. Interesting. =)


----------



## PCM2

Most monitors with dual-stage bezels have either faint dots in the corners or lines running down the panel border. It is for machine alignment when they are produced, apparently.


----------



## Feklar

I have had this monitor for about two weeks now and am really enjoying it. I also own a Acer XB271 and an Acer Z35P. I have many monitors over the last 10 years from Dell, Samsung, Asus, Acer etc. This is one of the more enjoyable monitors I have used. It is also one of the first to not have to be returned not even once due to some glaring defect. The unit has no back light bleed at all. None. Mine has no clouding, dust or dead pixels either. Motion clarity is great as far as I can tell. I calibrated it using an i1 Display Pro calibrator and DisplayCal 3 software. Uniformity is very good as well. Calibrating it made the colors look even better than the out of the box color which was pretty good overall. Much better than the Z35P was out of the box. After calibrating to 120 cdm/2 the final contrast ratio was 2981:1. Close to the advertised 3000:1. Black level was .041. Blacks are great with this unit. I have to say though the color shift towards the edges are worse than with the Z35P. The curve of the Z35P helped a little in this regard. It is not an annoying difference though. The effect is lessened considerably when simply sitting directly in front like you should be anyway. Text sharpness is not an issue as long as you sit 24+ inches away. I'm over 50 years old now and wear glasses so I appreciate 2560 x 1440 @ 32". Gaming is a blast @ 144Hz and with the contrast I'm loving it. Can't see any ghosting or smearing. I still have the Z35P and XB271, but this is more fun. I can't see anyone not enjoying this monitor. It's one of the better gaming displays I have ever used. LG did well with this model. Apologies for the less than professional review but I'm no professional, just someone who has used many monitors over the last 15 years.


----------



## HeliXpc

I have used the samsung 144hz 32 inch VA, and ASUS VA larger panels, and VA panels suck big time.....TN and IPS are much better for gaming, I hated looking at the VA panel so much, junk, just junk


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I have used the samsung 144hz 32 inch VA, and ASUS VA larger panels, and VA panels suck big time.....TN and IPS are much better for gaming, I hated looking at the VA panel so much, junk, just junk


Wow thank you for your extremely detailed, useful, and insightful look into the world of VA monitors and why they're terrible!
You've shown us the light and changed my mind!








Who are you and why do I care why you say they're junk? Post something useful.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I have used the samsung 144hz 32 inch VA, and ASUS VA larger panels, and VA panels suck big time.....TN and IPS are much better for gaming, I hated looking at the VA panel so much, junk, just junk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thank you for your extremely detailed, useful, and insightful look into the world of VA monitors and why they're terrible!
> You've shown us the light and changed my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you and why do I care why you say they're junk? Post something useful.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing, reading the comment. What the hell kind of input is that?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

So far the only haters of this panel are people who don't own it, haven't seen it first hand, and/or have had bad experiences with other panels using VA tech. Like the Anonymous reviewer on Newegg who slams it for not being an IPS. Then you see he is not a verified owner from the only place that actually sells it.

Gotta love people who make negative comments about something they have zero experience using!


----------



## Blameless

Probably the only G-Sync display I'd even consider.

Price is high, but I paid $700 for my BL3200PT when it was released, and this should be a better in essentially every way, except for the stand.

HDR would be nice, but is far from a deal breaker, given the lack of standardization, and display tech still not quite being up to snuff to justify it.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> I have had this monitor for about two weeks now and am really enjoying it. I also own a Acer XB271 and an Acer Z35P. I have many monitors over the last 10 years from Dell, Samsung, Asus, Acer etc. This is one of the more enjoyable monitors I have used. It is also one of the first to not have to be returned not even once due to some glaring defect. The unit has no back light bleed at all. None. Mine has no clouding, dust or dead pixels either. Motion clarity is great as far as I can tell. I calibrated it using an i1 Display Pro calibrator and DisplayCal 3 software. Uniformity is very good as well. Calibrating it made the colors look even better than the out of the box color which was pretty good overall. Much better than the Z35P was out of the box. After calibrating to 120 cdm/2 the final contrast ratio was 2981:1. Close to the advertised 3000:1. Black level was .041. Blacks are great with this unit. *I have to say though the color shift towards the edges are worse* than with the Z35P. The curve of the Z35P helped a little in this regard. It is not an annoying difference though. The effect is lessened considerably when simply sitting directly in front like you should be anyway. Text sharpness is not an issue as long as you sit 24+ inches away. I'm over 50 years old now and wear glasses so I appreciate 2560 x 1440 @ 32". Gaming is a blast @ 144Hz and with the contrast I'm loving it. Can't see any ghosting or smearing. I still have the Z35P and XB271, but this is more fun. I can't see anyone not enjoying this monitor. It's one of the better gaming displays I have ever used. LG did well with this model. Apologies for the less than professional review but I'm no professional, just someone who has used many monitors over the last 15 years.


You're talking about the bright colors shifting, black doesn't start turning bright like on CHG70? Is the shifting still clearly visible at 90-100cm?


----------



## Notwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Most monitors with dual-stage bezels have either faint dots in the corners or lines running down the panel border. It is for machine alignment when they are produced, apparently.


That's exactly what I thought they were for, since they were too exact to be accidental. Very neat.


----------



## Foxrun

Is it worth it to pick this up? I'm thinking about selling one of my 1080Tis due to the lack of support for sli, or good support for that matter. But I'd be coming from my OLED, so I'm worried about IQ.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notwist*
> 
> funny, just noticed: the top two corners of my panel, like, WAAAY in the corner on the black border portion, each have a tiny dot. It almost looks like a defect until I noticed the exact same kind of dot on the other side. Interesting. =)


Can you take a photo out of curiosity? I think the AG322QCX might have had that also but XF270HUA doesn't.
It's a dot perfectly past the corner right? In the black border essentially.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> I have had this monitor for about two weeks now and am really enjoying it. I also own a Acer XB271 and an Acer Z35P. I have many monitors over the last 10 years from Dell, Samsung, Asus, Acer etc. This is one of the more enjoyable monitors I have used. It is also one of the first to not have to be returned not even once due to some glaring defect. The unit has no back light bleed at all. None. Mine has no clouding, dust or dead pixels either. Motion clarity is great as far as I can tell. I calibrated it using an i1 Display Pro calibrator and DisplayCal 3 software. Uniformity is very good as well. Calibrating it made the colors look even better than the out of the box color which was pretty good overall. Much better than the Z35P was out of the box. After calibrating to 120 cdm/2 the final contrast ratio was 2981:1. Close to the advertised 3000:1. Black level was .041. Blacks are great with this unit. I have to say though the color shift towards the edges are worse than with the Z35P. The curve of the Z35P helped a little in this regard. It is not an annoying difference though. The effect is lessened considerably when simply sitting directly in front like you should be anyway. Text sharpness is not an issue as long as you sit 24+ inches away. I'm over 50 years old now and wear glasses so I appreciate 2560 x 1440 @ 32". Gaming is a blast @ 144Hz and with the contrast I'm loving it. Can't see any ghosting or smearing. I still have the Z35P and XB271, but this is more fun. I can't see anyone not enjoying this monitor. It's one of the better gaming displays I have ever used. LG did well with this model. Apologies for the less than professional review but I'm no professional, just someone who has used many monitors over the last 15 years.


Much appreciated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I have used the samsung 144hz 32 inch VA, and ASUS VA larger panels, and VA panels suck big time.....TN and IPS are much better for gaming, I hated looking at the VA panel so much, junk, just junk


Well I agree some do suck, this LG however, with who ever makes the VA panel (TBD, I guess AUO unless LG started to make their own magically, seems AUO from service menu reports so far), would be a VA I would try especially if it didn't cost a fortune and was tiny bit smaller a 30" would probably be ideal. The VA angles and shifts are nothing impressive but so are not uniformity issues of IPS and endless glow because they don't use a filter to reduce/remove it while cheap old china smartphone IPS screens do have this filter because it is cheap.

---

Foxrun: Gimme your OLED and 1080Ti, go buy this LG VA


























Depends how demanding you are, I would not move from OLED TV to a VA monitor unless I would want to run much higher FPS, which I do, because 4k vs 1440p, or just the TV size being too much. It should be one of the more decent monitors hopefully but a proper big review with measurements and detailed response times is yet to surface. There is the Korean and European review as far as I know but that's about it. Usually you have to wait forever before TFTC or PRAD reviews a monitor and I'm not sure they even review LG, some sites don't as I guess they don't get "free cherry picked samples from LG to review" but maybe LG now offers monitors more for reviews.

I don't know why Google doesn't index reviews of this monitor on top of search results, I guess because they are not English and Google loves their English webpages a lot.

*https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7802/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-doet-weer-mee-met-gaming-monitoren
http://playwares.com/dpreview/55862022#*

Anyone know if other brands will launch monitors with this panel?


----------



## AngryLobster

The black dots on the corners (bezels) were on both my monitors and appears to be some manufacturing remnant because I've seen it on tons of monitors especially Korean ones off eBay.


----------



## Notwist

Yea, to be clear to anybody reading, this isn't a defect, and doesn't in any way interfere with your enjoyment of the monitor, lol. It was just an observation I had while gaming last night. You can only see them if you literally are shining a light on the absolute furthest corner of the panel, in the black border area.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Is it worth it to pick this up? I'm thinking about selling one of my 1080Tis due to the lack of support for sli, or good support for that matter. But I'd be coming from my OLED, so I'm worried about IQ.


Nothing is going to compare to your OLED for IQ. It comes down to if high framerates and G-sync are more important to you.


----------



## Foxrun

That's what I figured but Ive grown sick of the lackluster sli support. In ACO, JC3, TEW2, etc games run worse when sli is enabled regardless if I have it set to single gpu in the nvcp. So yes at this point gsync and high/smooth framerate is important to me. I was always under the impression the VA panels have excellent blacks compared to IPS and TN, and was thinking about going that route.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> That's what I figured but Ive grown sick of the lackluster sli support. In ACO, JC3, TEW2, etc games run worse when sli is enabled regardless if I have it set to single gpu in the nvcp. So yes at this point gsync and high/smooth framerate is important to me. *I was always under the impression the VA panels have excellent blacks compared to IPS and TN*, and was thinking about going that route.


Compared to IPS and TN sure, but compared to OLED its still trash tier. IPS can actually have pretty good blacks if you use a proper bias light as well. I personally wouldn't ditch an OLED unless you really want the higher refresh rate, but if 60hz is fine then I'd just keep it.


----------



## Feklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> You're talking about the bright colors shifting, black doesn't start turning bright like on CHG70? Is the shifting still clearly visible at 90-100cm?


I do not notice black turning bright near the edges at all unlike the CHG70. There is a slight color shift towards the edge but it is slight by VA standards. What I notice more is that when a white image is displayed, the right and left sides are slightly darker than the center. Simply turning up the brightness slightly or sitting 30+ inches away removes the problem. Even glow is virtually non-existent on this unit. At 90-100cm away you shouldn't notice any issues.


----------



## CallsignVega

Supposedly Daniel from LG has sent one of these to TFTCentral for review.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Supposedly Daniel from LG has sent one of these to TFTCentral for review.


Pcmonitors is also getting a sample. This monitor is certainly going to be put through its paces. Looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## AngryLobster

I can already predict what will happen.

Both reviews get published showing the typical slow VA pixel response and then this thread goes from people owning it who haven't at all been bothered by it's slow transitions with blacks to new owners having T1000 eyes and claiming it's too blurry in motion/VA's are Garbage/etc with those measurements as reference.

I'm hoping it actually puts out some good numbers because to my eyes it's way faster than the 35 inch UW VA's and the 32 inch CHG70 I had.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I can already predict what will happen.
> 
> Both reviews get published showing the typical slow VA pixel response and then this thread goes from people owning it who haven't at all been bothered by it's slow transitions with blacks to new owners having T1000 eyes and claiming it's too blurry in motion/VA's are Garbage/etc with those measurements as reference.
> 
> I'm hoping it actually puts out some good numbers because to my eyes it's way faster than the 35 inch UW VA's and the 32 inch CHG70 I had.


Angrylobster, would you be willing to put out a short video of just gameplay on the monitor? Im close to pulling the trigger but the lack of gameplay on youtube is holding me back.


----------



## Malinkadink

Has anyone measured the contrast ratio on this monitor? What the hell does "Contrast Ratio: Mega" mean in the specifications? Both LG and Newegg lists it as such.

EDIT: Nevermind looks like its around 3600:1 according to the Playwares review


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Has anyone measured the contrast ratio on this monitor? What the hell does "Contrast Ratio: Mega" mean in the specifications? Both LG and Newegg lists it as such.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind looks like its around 3600:1 according to the Playwares review


Wow an AUO VA panel that actually manages to go above 2000:1? Impressive


----------



## Feklar

I saw specs that claimed 3000:1. I have calibrated mine a few times already and came up with 2981:1. The figure of 3600:1 can't be right.


----------



## JackCY

Again:

*Contrast*
https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7802/4/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-doet-weer-mee-met-gaming-monitoren-helderheid-en-contrast


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Wow an AUO VA panel that actually manages to go above 2000:1? Impressive


Lol? As opposed to what, Samsung SVA?
Its not like anyone other than those 2 is making VA panels really, and youre kidding yourself if you think Samsung is doing a better job.


----------



## Feklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Again:
> 
> *Contrast*
> https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7802/4/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-doet-weer-mee-met-gaming-monitoren-helderheid-en-contrast


Like I said.


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh man just plugged mine in and literally as soon as the windows splash screen appeared I was staring right at a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen lol. Then I find another dead pixel and stuck red pixel on the right side. Come on AUO/LG!









Then I'm like: let me crank up the brightness for my standard full pixel scan. Then I check the OSD and it was full brightness! Pretty dim display, can't be more than around 280 cd/m2....


----------



## spiroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feklar*
> 
> I saw specs that claimed 3000:1. I have calibrated mine a few times already and came up with 2981:1. The figure of 3600:1 can't be right.


Do you mind posting your calibrated settings? Thanks


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh man just plugged mine in and literally as soon as the windows splash screen appeared I was staring right at a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen lol. Then I find another dead pixel and stuck red pixel on the right side. Come on AUO/LG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm like: let me crank up the brightness for my standard full pixel scan. Then I check the OSD and it was full brightness! Pretty dim display, can't be more than around 280 cd/m2....


Besides the dead pixels though, its pretty solid?
I mean dead pixels happen, but somehow they dont seem to be letting any other major issues slip by even though they seem to miss glaring dead pixels.
Pixel lottery thankfully is a winnable lottery

When I went through like 12 Samsung VA's there were dead pixels on a number, but there was always something wrong on the ones without dead pixels too.
12, and I never got a good one.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Lol? As opposed to what, Samsung SVA?
> Its not like anyone other than those 2 is making VA panels really, and youre kidding yourself if you think Samsung is doing a better job.


Hell no Samsung aint doing a better job. Allow me to rephrase then: Wow a VA "gaming monitor" that has a contrast ratio greater than 2000:1. Every gaming VA Ive seen has an utterly unimpressive contrast ratio except for the FG2421.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh man just plugged mine in and literally as soon as the windows splash screen appeared I was staring right at a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen lol. Then I find another dead pixel and stuck red pixel on the right side. Come on AUO/LG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm like: let me crank up the brightness for my standard full pixel scan. Then I check the OSD and it was full brightness! Pretty dim display, can't be more than around 280 cd/m2....


Damn. You're one unlucky bastard. Well, without ULMB, you don't need a super-high brightness


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh man just plugged mine in and literally as soon as the windows splash screen appeared I was staring right at a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen lol. Then I find another dead pixel and stuck red pixel on the right side. Come on AUO/LG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm like: let me crank up the brightness for my standard full pixel scan. Then I check the OSD and it was full brightness! Pretty dim display, can't be more than around 280 cd/m2....


Sounds about right, hardware.info measured 320cd/m2







But that's eye burning for most people anyway.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh man just plugged mine in and literally as soon as the windows splash screen appeared I was staring right at a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen lol. Then I find another dead pixel and stuck red pixel on the right side. Come on AUO/LG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm like: let me crank up the brightness for my standard full pixel scan. Then I check the OSD and it was full brightness! Pretty dim display, can't be more than around 280 cd/m2....


Looking forward to your opinion on it's motion performance.


----------



## CallsignVega

Getting some sweet performance from this display. Will post a small write-up after I get done playing some more games.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Getting some sweet performance from this display. Will post a small write-up after I get done playing some more games.


Nice. Once you and tftcentral/pcmonitors confirms everyone's impressions then this will be my next purchase for sure.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Nice. Once you and tftcentral/pcmonitors confirms everyone's impressions then this will be my next purchase for sure.


If only they'd make it smaller, i quite like 24" 1440p, but could move up to 27 if i had to. 32 at 1440p would be a bit of an eye sore.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> If only they'd make it smaller, i quite like 24" 1440p, but could move up to 27 if i had to. 32 at 1440p would be a bit of an eye sore.


Same. But hey if I can live with 4k at 55 inches I dont think 1440p at 32 will be too difficult.


----------



## Hunched

One of these days I check if a single Canadian retailer has it listed and one does will be a good day
Cant wait to have a good display


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Same. But hey if I can live with 4k at 55 inches I dont think 1440p at 32 will be too difficult.


Yeah but you sit what 5 feet from the 55 inch? I'm at 2 feet from a 24", to have equal FOV with a 55 inch i'd move back to 4.6 feet exactly but 5 would be good too just for good measure. At that distance 80 ppi on a 4k 55 isn't so bad. For a 32 inch display i actually wouldn't move back for, maybe 2.5 to 3 feet maximum distance and at 93 ppi it'd be a noticeable downgrade compared to having 122 ppi at 2 feet.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Yeah but you sit what 5 feet from the 55 inch? I'm at 2 feet from a 24", to have equal FOV with a 55 inch i'd move back to 4.6 feet exactly but 5 would be good too just for good measure. At that distance 80 ppi on a 4k 55 isn't so bad. For a 32 inch display i actually wouldn't move back for, maybe 2.5 to 3 feet maximum distance and at 93 ppi it'd be a noticeable downgrade compared to having 122 ppi at 2 feet.


It's definitely not ideal, but hopefully the trade off of having a sharper image and better motion clarity for better contrast and a bigger screen size is worth it. If not then I'll just return it.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> It's definitely not ideal, but hopefully the trade off of having a sharper image and better motion clarity for better contrast and a bigger screen size is worth it. If not then I'll just return it.


Yes however the specs of this monitor make it ideal for 1080p content without scaling, any bigger or smaller and it wouldn't cover a 23.6" area.
So unlike most 1440p and higher res screens, you can play consoles on this and have them not look like garbage or be uncomfortably small, which is nice.

It really is perfect for those who still want native 1080p at times too, like it couldn't be more perfect for that, half an inch bigger or smaller would be worse.
And yea the contrast is super worth, idk how anyone can go back to 1000:1 and ips issues


----------



## larrydavid

The Xbox One X will be adding native 1440P support soon as well, so that's a pretty big plus. I hope -- but doubt -- Sony will add that to PS4 Pro will add that as well.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> The Xbox One X will be adding native 1440P support soon as well, so that's a pretty big plus. I hope -- but doubt -- Sony will add that to PS4 Pro will add that as well.


I received yesterday a HDMI Splitter to compare my XB271HU (1440p), the Dell 2718H (1080p) and the Samsung S27E390H (1080p) with the PS4 with the games Horizon, Knack II, Assassin's Creed.

The result is that the XB271HU has the better image quality (crisper, better contrast, more pop) than the Dell and the Samsung and is NOT blur at all as it should be; on the contrary: the Acer shows more details (= is sharper) than both monitors: How is this possible!? Did Sony added the 1440p support for the PS4 and we don't know that?

I compared the same monitors on the PC with Titanfall 2 and The Division and I can clearly see that the Acer shows a blur image at 1080p compared to the Dell and the Samsung.


----------



## Feklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiroh*
> 
> Do you mind posting your calibrated settings? Thanks


I'm using Gamma Mode 3, Color Temp Custom R-50, G-48, B-50. Brightness level 15 gives you about 120cdm/2 but that's too dim for my taste so I turned it up to 33 which is perfect. Default Gamma Mode is 2 but 3 looks better to me. I calibrated after that.


----------



## CallsignVega

My synopsis of the 32GK850G:

1. Build quality - 1/2. Middle of the field. Not Eizo build quality but it does the job. Quality control though needs improvement, two dead and one stuck red pixels on my sample. The lottery continues.

2. Stand - 1/1. Seems to do everything you typically need a stand to do and isn't terribly wobbly. Although, I do recommend a monitor arm for the VESA mount. Due to the PPI/size of the display, I like to push it back slightly when using the desktop and pull it slightly closer for gaming.

3. Anti-Reflection characteristics - 2/3. Not a full semi-gloss which is my favorite, but a nice very light matte. No distracting sparkle.

4. OSD - 1/2. Very interesting take with the controls and menu system. I'm not a huge fan of reaching under the center of the monitor to a 4-way hat switch with detent, but I can see why they went this way. I would have preferred the main menu switch to be on the backside of the right bezel like ASUS. Much easier to reach, as twisting your arm to reach up under the center of the monitor isn't the most comfortable action. Especially for those of us that make adjustments all the time (more on that later). Allows you to save different profiles, but some items (such as on-screen cross-hair) do not stick with profiles. Second button (left/right roller) to the right of the 4-way hat switch controls the bias lighting on the back of the monitor. Press in to turn the bias lighting on/off.

5. Bias lighting - 1/2. It does have a "natural" light tone, but it doesn't get very bright. For those of us that enjoy bias lighting, you would still probably have to go with a regular bias lighting kit due to the lack of brightness on the LG. The LG bias lighting is a lighted large circle on the back and thankfully has no LEDs pointing down from under the monitor.

6. Aim-point - 2/2. Great on-screen aim-point implementation of a red or green solid dot or small cross-hairs. Many displays (hello ASUS) have absolutely massive and distracting on-screen aim-point controls. The only issue I have with LG's implementation is it does not save with image profiles. This means every-time you want to turn the aim-point on and off (jumping in and out of game to desktop), you have to do many key-presses to navigate the OSD.

7. Brightness-uniformity - 2/5. On my sample, the brightness and uniformity falls into the 280-300 cd/m2 range. The lower right and lower left corners being slightly dimmer. LG advertises a 350 cd/m2 brightness which I find is the minimum acceptable these days for those of us that like to use computer displays during the day in a bright room. 400 cd/m2 preferable. It falls short of advertised brightness. Its minimum brightness does allow for complete-darkness gaming.

8. Backlight-bleed - 3/3. Just some very minor bleed at the top left and bottom right edges. Almost not even worth mentioning.

9. Contrast ratio - 4/5. For an LCD panel, quite good ~3000:1. After using an OLED your jaw won't exactly drop, but it looks significantly better than its TN/IPS competitors. No ghastly IPS glow. Deviating from the stock contrast setting of 70 seems to quickly produce undesirable results. Black luminance appears to befit a 3000:1 contrast ratio panel. Both a noticeable step up from recent "2000:1" contrast ratio VA gaming panels.

10. Viewing angles/gamma/contrast shift - 2/3. About mid-way between TN and IPS. Not the horrid viewing angles of TN but there is some gamma/contrast shift (especially at the bottom right and left corners) when viewed at a normal sitting distance. The further you sit back, obviously the less shift occurs.

11. Colors/Gamma - 1/3. Overall I believe the worst characteristic of the panel. Gamma setting of 3 seems to be the only usable setting. Screen has a fair bit of "Washed out" look to it. You will not be getting OLED/IPSs level of color saturation with this display. Whites appear to be white, instead of off-tones that can be very annoying. This is not a monitor you buy for good colors or accuracy. This is a gaming display that you can use for normal desktop work. I use a NVIDIA control panel color saturation level of "60" to bring a bit of life to the image. I found the color profile "medium" the best, with cool and warm doing exactly that. Those with a color calibrator can adjust individual color channels (although only RGB).

12. Pixel inversion - 1/1. I see no noticeable pixel inversion in my tests.

13. Overclock/Gsync stability - 1/1. I've had zero issues with 2560x1440 @ 165 Hz signal/refresh rate stability.

14. Bezel - 1/1. Not too thick and is flush. Fairly attractive modern design. I am a big fan of thin/minimalist designs.

15. Sound - 0/0. If you can afford an $850 monitor, you aren't going to be using monitor speakers.

16. Input lag - 5/5. G-Sync, so as long as you turn on V-Sync and cap FPS to 162, you will have a butter smooth, lag-free and tear free experience.

17. Motion quality - 4/5. Simply amazing performance from a VA panel. MPRT tested at ~5.8 ms. Preferred overdrive setting of "fast". Whatever magic was done by AUOptronics/LG with regard to this VA panel manufacturing and/or its overdrive, it just set the standard for VA performance. True, some color transitions are still slower than others, but we are talking overall motion clarity on par with the fastest of gaming IPS panels and only slightly trailing the fastest TN panels.

18. Flat/curved - 0/1. I prefer curved monitors, especially the larger they get. Certainly not a deal breaker, just a preference to assist with contrast/gamma shift and immersion.

19. HDMI input - 1/1. Accepts HDCP 2.2 and does an "OK" job of up-scaling 1080p content from your game-console or Blu-ray player. It does have a 1:1 option if you prefer a native/smaller 1080p image.

20. Resolution/PPI - 2/4. At 93ppi, clarity aficionados aren't going to be drooling over this display. I personally push the display back as previously stated while working in windows/web browser. 4K is the ideal resolution for this screen size, but comes at a hefty 227% of the performance requirement of 1440p. Even with my overclocked Titan-V, playing games at max "sensible/ultra" settings, 165 Hz G-Sync 1440p still provides the best compromise between graphic clarity/resolution and motion clarity/smoothness (FPS).

Conclusion: No fancy quantum dots or HDR. No amazing colors. This is a back-to-basics, no frills, very-fast gaming monitor. That happens to be a 31.5" VA! The first of its kind. If high resolution isn't at the top of your list. If IPS glow spoils your fun. If gaming TN panels viewing angles and sparkle AR film rub you the wrong way. If contrast ratio is important to you in addition to great motion clarity. This is the best overall gaming display on the market. My replacement monitor is en-route to replace my unit with pixel issues, as this will now be my main display.


----------



## larrydavid

Vega tested and approved! That's probably the seal of approval a lot of people need to hop on this VA G-Sync train.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Vega tested and approved! That's probably the seal of approval a lot of people need to hop on this VA G-Sync train.


Someone needs to sticky that review







Hopefully just 1 more month until EU launch. Putting money aside for it since December.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My synopsis of the 32GK850G:
> 
> 11. Colors/Gamma - 1/3. Overall I believe the worst characteristic of the panel. Gamma setting of 3 seems to be the only usable setting. Screen has a fair bit of "Washed out" look to it. You will not be getting OLED/IPSs level of color saturation with this display. Whites appear to be white, instead of off-tones that can be very annoying. This is not a monitor you buy for good colors or accuracy. This is a gaming display that you can use for normal desktop work. I use a NVIDIA control panel color saturation level of "60" to bring a bit of life to the image. I found the color profile "medium" the best, with cool and warm doing exactly that. Those with a color calibrator can adjust individual color channels (although only RGB).


Is that compared to the 1440p 144Hz gsync IPS monitors from Acer, Asus, Viewsonic, AOC, or IPS in general?


----------



## cracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 11. Colors/Gamma - 1/3. Overall I believe the worst characteristic of the panel. Gamma setting of 3 seems to be the only usable setting. *Screen has a fair bit of "Washed out" look to it. You will not be getting OLED/IPSs level of color saturation with this display.* Whites appear to be white, instead of off-tones that can be very annoying. This is not a monitor you buy for good colors or accuracy. This is a gaming display that you can use for normal desktop work. I use a NVIDIA control panel color saturation level of "60" to bring a bit of life to the image. I found the color profile "medium" the best, with cool and warm doing exactly that. Those with a color calibrator can adjust individual color channels (although only RGB).


A little disappointed with that.

It was my understanding that in general:

TN = worst colours, worst viewing angles, worst contrast, but very fast & cheap
VA = Best contrast/blacks (perhaps some black crush), good colours (not industry accurate), best saturation, good viewing angles but typically slow with some movement trailing.
IPS = Best viewing angles, best colour reproduction (used by professionals), mediocre contrast, poor blacks, average colour saturation (very neutral, slightly washed look)

With that in mind, I've been looking for a VA panel monitor since my priorities are for film watching first with some gaming on the side. I'd like decent blacks and colour saturation, which is what I thought all VA panels gave as standard, but it appears I'm wrong?

I'm not looking for perfect colour reproduction, slightly exaggerated colour saturation i.e. "pop" would be fine for me (typically found with TVs), however you say this monitor is actually _worse_ than an IPS. I own a Dell U2715H and U2311H and I'm not overly impressed with colour saturation on them as it is, so if this LG's colours are even worse then that has knocked the enthusiasm I have for this monitor down a few pegs.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cracker*
> 
> A little disappointed with that.
> 
> It was my understanding that in general:
> 
> TN = worst colours, worst viewing angles, worst contrast, but very fast & cheap
> VA = Best contrast/blacks (perhaps some black crush), good colours (not industry accurate), best saturation, good viewing angles but typically slow with some movement trailing.
> IPS = Best viewing angles, best colour reproduction (used by professionals), mediocre contrast, poor blacks, average colour saturation (very neutral, slightly washed look)
> 
> With that in mind, I've been looking for a VA panel monitor since my priorities are for film watching first with some gaming on the side. I'd like decent blacks and colour saturation, which is what I thought all VA panels gave as standard, but it appears I'm wrong?
> 
> I'm not looking for perfect colour reproduction, slightly exaggerated colour saturation i.e. "pop" would be fine for me (typically found with TVs), however you say this monitor is actually _worse_ than an IPS. I own a Dell U2715H and U2311H and I'm not overly impressed with colour saturation on them as it is, so if this LG's colours are even worse then that has knocked the enthusiasm I have for this monitor down a few pegs.


That's just lackluster gamma settings, for movie watching it should be really easy to turn down the gamma a notch to get the full 'pop' to the image.


----------



## JackCY

You will have to wait for measurements from review sites unless someone posts numbers here. sRGB is not exactly poping or oversaturated, most content is sRGB so as long as it's close to 100% sRGB I don't see an issue, the problem at this size can be that it will wash out toward edges which can be annoying and then you do wish the colors were a little over extended in their range but all 3 colors the same extension not just red/green which makes displays yellow etc. Saturation is a lot defined by backlight quality/range of colors produced.

The biggest killer so far is availability and steep pricing for what it is. You can buy 2 IPS AUO 144Hz 27" for the price of this 1 LG. Of course for rich Americans this is a non issue.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cracker*
> 
> A little disappointed with that.
> 
> It was my understanding that in general:
> 
> TN = worst colours, worst viewing angles, worst contrast, but very fast & cheap
> VA = Best contrast/blacks (perhaps some black crush), good colours (not industry accurate), best saturation, good viewing angles but typically slow with some movement trailing.
> IPS = Best viewing angles, best colour reproduction (used by professionals), mediocre contrast, poor blacks, average colour saturation (very neutral, slightly washed look)
> 
> With that in mind, I've been looking for a VA panel monitor since my priorities are for film watching first with some gaming on the side. I'd like decent blacks and colour saturation, which is what I thought all VA panels gave as standard, but it appears I'm wrong?
> 
> I'm not looking for perfect colour reproduction, slightly exaggerated colour saturation i.e. "pop" would be fine for me (typically found with TVs), however you say this monitor is actually _worse_ than an IPS. I own a Dell U2715H and U2311H and I'm not overly impressed with colour saturation on them as it is, so if this LG's colours are even worse then that has knocked the enthusiasm I have for this monitor down a few pegs.


Yeah, I was hoping it basically looked like a modern TV with 144Hz and gsync. I prefer how saturated modern TV's look.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You will have to wait for measurements from review sites unless someone posts numbers here. sRGB is not exactly poping or oversaturated, most content is sRGB so as long as it's close to 100% sRGB I don't see an issue, the problem at this size can be that it will wash out toward edges which can be annoying and then you do wish the colors were a little over extended in their range but all 3 colors the same extension not just red/green which makes displays yellow etc. Saturation is a lot defined by backlight quality/range of colors produced.
> 
> The biggest killer so far is availability and steep pricing for what it is. You can buy 2 IPS AUO 144Hz 27" for the price of this 1 LG. Of course for rich Americans this is a non issue.


Not true if you're referring to Gsync models. Here in the states the 27 inch Gsync IPS still retails for $700+ while this LG is $850 so really the price difference isn't as big as you say if you compare both Gsync models.


----------



## Notwist

I knew I wasn't going insane for liking this panel, lol. It really is the best combination of pros and cons I've found. Like CallsignVega posted, there are certainly things that aren't perfect or could use improvement, but the core specs, like motion clarity, screen uniformity, picture quality, etc., check all the important boxes, and the downsides aren't nearly as steep as those on competing panels.=

Overall: great job LG! KEEP IT GOING.


----------



## Hunched

Yea thanks LG for doing overdrive properly.
Thanks AUO for doing everything else right and giving us a high contrast high hz panel that isn't garbage.
Thanks Samsung for making all your VA panels so trash that it makes buying this an easy decision.

AUO has VA panels under 27" but they're only 60hz, now just cmon and release some that are 144hz+ to kill Samsung's 24" VAs... There needs to be a cheaper option than $850 for a good VA monitor.

A 24" 144hz 1080p SVA is $300, no GSync though. Still 1/3 the price, probably $450-$500 if GSync.
AUO should release a VA panel of this quality in around that price range, just sub $500.
Also a FreeSync version of this panel/monitor for AMD and those who don't care to pay for GSync?


----------



## padman

At least 4 EU retailers listed LG 32GK850G now.
The price looks to be between 850 to 900 EUR so a typical 1:1 USD to EUR conversion was done. I'm used to that.
Top IPS models XB271HU, PG279Q and XG-2703GS cost here 755, 770 and 800 EUR respectively so for a product with a "new" tax added it is priced competitively because the price will drop slightly within few months.

Computeruniverse.de lists availability as: "Announced for approx. end of January 2018". They changed it from beginning of February since last time I checked. Sweet.

Edit: Found 2 more Dutch retailers: 1 & 2 They have expected date listed as 15-02-2018 and price 849 EUR.


----------



## Hunched

Wow when do I start to worry its not coming to Canada
So cool they have it listed at multiple retailers for every other region and cant even manage 1 for here


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Wow when do I start to worry its not coming to Canada
> So cool they have it listed at multiple retailers for every other region and cant even manage 1 for here


Yes, it's very strange. Most products release concurrently with the states. I even spoke to their online chat service, of course they had know idea when/if it's coming here. The one thing that's strange is that the IPS 1440p Gsync 144Hz monitors are largely sold out at every major retailer in Ontario (and Amazon.ca too with the exception of the AOC one) with no news on new stock coming in so maybe something else is in the pipeline.

Still hope Lg releases a 27" one at a lower price as I prefer that ppi. 31.5 at 1440p is almost like 1080p at 24". I'm sure I could live with it but it's not my preference.


----------



## AngryLobster

I don't find the colors "washed out" but I do understand how someone who is coming from a CHG70 or TV/OLED would think so. Next to my Dell IPS the LG looks similar but the limited viewing angles can give an impression of under saturation. Overall I have no issues with the monitors colors other than grey not looking right but I don't have a calibrator to correct it.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Make sure to crank up the Digital Vibrance in nV Control Panel, I found this monitor benefits from a higher setting to make the colors pop like IPS.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Make sure to crank up the Digital Vibrance in nV Control Panel, I found this monitor benefits from a higher setting to make the colors pop like IPS.


Does that ruin color contrast like on other monitors? If so, some things might look better but a lot of things look worse. I've done the same on a TN but it's not really a great solution for a slightly washed out image. Generally, colors need to be deep and rich at the hardware level for a vibrant and deep/rich looking image.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

This isn't "washed out" looking like a TN, but coming from my IPS some of the brighter colors did seem a bit flat out of the box. I bumped Digital Vibrance in nV COntrol Panel from 52% to 61% and it added that "pop" that I like, and seems to help with some of the color shift.

Of course Digital Vibrance is highly subjective thing and should be tweaked to preference, probably anything above 65% is too much.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> This isn't "washed out" looking like a TN, but coming from my IPS some of the brighter colors did seem a bit flat out of the box. I bumped Digital Vibrance in nV COntrol Panel from 52% to 61% and it added that "pop" that I like, and seems to help with some of the color shift.
> 
> Of course Digital Vibrance is highly subjective thing and should be tweaked to preference, probably anything above 65% is too much.


Agreed. Ultimately, people should calibrate to the image they want. I personally prefer D6700K to D6500K as I find the "proper" setting a little yellow.

Could you run the lagom RGB contrast test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php to see at what point bumping up the vibrance makes it fail the test? On my PG278Q a 2 point increase would blend point 31 and 32 for blue.

Would love a pro review on this (and for it to come to Canada) as I had a lot of bad experiences with the gaming IPS monitors.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Would love a pro review on this (and for it to come to Canada) as I had a lot of bad experiences with the gaming IPS monitors.


PRO reviews are comming from TFTCentral and PCMonitors.info. The latter was

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952971320727429120


----------



## Necrocis85

Just got the monitor, and calibrating with a Spyder 5 and DisplayCAL software, it shows I'm only getting ~1700:1 contrast ratio. Seems a bit low compared to what others are saying. I have Black Stabilizer Off, along with the default 70 Contrast, and Brightness set at 19. Also using gamma mode 3. Am I missing something here?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrocis85*
> 
> Just got the monitor, and calibrating with a Spyder 5 and DisplayCAL software, it shows I'm only getting ~1700:1 contrast ratio. Seems a bit low compared to what others are saying. I have Black Stabilizer Off, along with the default 70 Contrast, and Brightness set at 19. Also using gamma mode 3. Am I missing something here?


Don't worry about it. The Spyder series lacks the required black point measurement accuracy to provide accurate contrast ratios. It will be significantly higher than reported.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrocis85*
> 
> Just got the monitor, and calibrating with a Spyder 5 and DisplayCAL software, it shows I'm only getting ~1700:1 contrast ratio. Seems a bit low compared to what others are saying. I have Black Stabilizer Off, along with the default 70 Contrast, and Brightness set at 19. Also using gamma mode 3. Am I missing something here?


What's the default settings reading? Remove the calibration, set the monitor to factory settings, report on uncalibrated display and see if there's an inherent contrast ratio issue.


----------



## PCM2

As above, it's the instrument that's at fault. Not the method. This is exactly why I do not and never have used the Spyder colorimeters for contrast measurements in reviews. They're useless for that.


----------



## Necrocis85

removed calibration and reset monitor settings, and after lowering brightness to 20, it got better.


----------



## Necrocis85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> As above, it's the instrument that's at fault. Not the method. This is exactly why I do not and never have used the Spyder colorimeters for contrast measurements in reviews. They're useless for that.


So you suggest just calibrate and continue as normal?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> At least 4 EU retailers listed LG 32GK850G now.
> The price looks to be between 850 to 900 EUR so a typical 1:1 USD to EUR conversion was done. I'm used to that.
> Top IPS models XB271HU, PG279Q and XG-2703GS cost here 755, 770 and 800 EUR respectively so for a product with a "new" tax added it is priced competitively because the price will drop slightly within few months.
> 
> Computeruniverse.de lists availability as: "Announced for approx. end of January 2018". They changed it from beginning of February since last time I checked. Sweet.
> 
> Edit: Found 2 more Dutch retailers: 1 & 2 They have expected date listed as 15-02-2018 and price 849 EUR.


Yeah it's the same rip off as other Gsync monitors, paying extra 250-300 USD/EUR for Gsync, it's ridiculous, in this case a Gsync board that doesn't even allow ULMB.
Monitor is listed in a few shops, but none have it stock or expected dates of stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Wow when do I start to worry its not coming to Canada
> So cool they have it listed at multiple retailers for every other region and cant even manage 1 for here


Didn't Canadian computer parts retailers flop? How many do you have left? As in Canadian companies, not just Amazon or Newegg from US selling in Canada.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Yes, it's very strange. Most products release concurrently with the states. I even spoke to their online chat service, of course they had know idea when/if it's coming here. The one thing that's strange is that the IPS 1440p Gsync 144Hz monitors are largely sold out at every major retailer in Ontario (and Amazon.ca too with the exception of the AOC one) with no news on new stock coming in so maybe something else is in the pipeline.
> 
> Still hope Lg releases a 27" one at a lower price as I prefer that ppi. 31.5 at 1440p is almost like 1080p at 24". I'm sure I could live with it but it's not my preference.


27" depends if AUO even makes one, check the panel databases but so far nothing has been announced for 2018 as far as I know, the monitors from LG all seemed a different "breed" than this 850G.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Make sure to crank up the Digital Vibrance in nV Control Panel, I found this monitor benefits from a higher setting to make the colors pop like IPS.


If you like dig. vibrance sure, but it ruins image quality. Might as well buy a TN and crank it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrocis85*
> 
> So you suggest just calibrate and continue as normal?


Yeah. Or borrow a better meter that does work with higher contrast ratios. Usually the black point is an issue to measure accurately as tiny differences will impact contrast ratio a lot.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Didn't Canadian computer parts retailers flop? How many do you have left? As in Canadian companies, not just Amazon or Newegg from US selling in Canada.


Well NCIX died recently...
This monitor isnt even listed on Newegg.ca or Amazon.ca... Newegg.com says they will not ship anything to Canada.
Amazon.com you get this:

On a monitor which is arguably the most likely product you will have to return that mankind has ever created.

We really do not have a single option to purchase this monitor.
The Daniel LG guys guess about Canada is as good as useless imo since he recently posted he wasnt even aware it has been for sale in the US... it has been since mid December.
Contacting Newegg.ca or LG Canada results in 0 information.

I guess Canada is North Korea status now.
Look at all these places Newegg.com ships to that isnt Canada

Youd think trump was building a wall to block Canada or something, Newegg.com even ships to Mexico like wth............................................
This is actually so stupid


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrocis85*
> 
> removed calibration and reset monitor settings, and after lowering brightness to 20, it got better.


Yeah that puts you at 2194.83 contrast ratio, maybe still a little low compared to others, but every monitor is different. I read here that the mode you have it on effects contrast http://playwares.com/dpreview/55862022#. Ranging from 1900:1 to 3700:1.

And these guys got spec https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7802/4/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-doet-weer-mee-met-gaming-monitoren-helderheid-en-contrast.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hmm, looking into this mode affecting contrast thing. This is what Google translate comes up with:

_It is a gaming monitor with a VA panel. The brightness of black is about 0.1 nit. The contrast ratio is set between 1900: 1 and 3700: 1, which is relatively low when you select the game mode read mode, but this is affected by the mode preset. In most modes / options, you can see dark and clear dark areas (low black brightness) unique to the VA panel, which is beneficial for enjoying content and watching the game screen. Of course, the portion of the light / dark distortion on the screen may vary depending on the product status even among the same products._

Not sure if they are saying game mode and reading mode have the high contrast and the other settings (FPS/RTS) don't?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hmm, looking into this mode affecting contrast thing. This is what Google translate comes up with:
> 
> _It is a gaming monitor with a VA panel. The brightness of black is about 0.1 nit. The contrast ratio is set between 1900: 1 and 3700: 1, which is relatively low when you select the game mode read mode, but this is affected by the mode preset. In most modes / options, you can see dark and clear dark areas (low black brightness) unique to the VA panel, which is beneficial for enjoying content and watching the game screen. Of course, the portion of the light / dark distortion on the screen may vary depending on the product status even among the same products._
> 
> Not sure if they are saying game mode and reading mode have the high contrast and the other settings (FPS/RTS) don't?


I think they're saying the contrast is low in game mode preset as that preset probably ruins the contrast by dropping low end gamma to 1.8-2.0 to lighten up the darks and probably also changes the contrast slider too. Doesn't this monitor come with a calibration report?


----------



## CallsignVega

Hmm not sure about that. Gamer 1 and 2 seem to be the only modes that allow full access to all of the picture quality settings. FPS1+2 and RTS lock gamma, black equalizer on, color temp and response time settings. Stuff like black equalizer ruins black depth and contrast. Reader locks it into 3700K. IMO the only modes you can use are Gamer 1+2.


----------



## Hunched

The translation says gamer mode and read mode have the weak contrast but most modes don't, 2 modes isn't most, read mode is definitely going to be one of the low contrast modes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hmm not sure about that. Gamer 1 and 2 seem to be the only modes that allow full access to all of the picture quality settings. FPS1+2 and RTS lock gamma, black equalizer on, color temp and response time settings. Stuff like black equalizer ruins black depth and contrast. Reader locks it into 3700K. IMO the only modes you can use are Gamer 1+2.


This is the worst news if gamer 1 2 only have 2000:1 contrast
Everything else has low gamma and black equalizer, nope.
Please dont be true


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> The translation says gamer mode and read mode have the weak contrast but most modes don't, 2 modes isn't most, read mode is definitely going to be one of the low contrast modes.
> This is the worst news if gamer 1 2 only have 2000:1 contrast
> Everything else has low gamma and black equalizer, nope.
> Please dont be true


Where do you come to that conclusion? Playwares review measures the highest 3700:1 contrast ratios on gamer 1 and 2.

And it makes sense, lowering gamma and enabling black equalizers are of course going to cut the contrast ratio.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Where do you come to that conclusion? Playwares review measures the highest 3700:1 contrast ratios on gamer 1 and 2.
> 
> And it makes sense, lowering gamma and enabling black equalizers are of course going to cut the contrast ratio.


Oh okay. Yea then the translation is just wrong.
I just read what he quoted which was "The contrast ratio is set between 1900: 1 and 3700: 1, which is relatively low when you select the game mode read mode" and "In most modes / options, you can see dark and clear dark areas (low black brightness) unique to the VA panel, which is beneficial for enjoying content and watching the game screen"
Pretty much says game mode / read mode are low contrast and most modes aren't

Or is it saying that read mode, is a game mode? omg...







So they would say game mode game mode for game mode? okay


----------



## padman

Maybe someone with appropriate colorimeter capable of measuring very low nits can measure. OR maybe someone speaks korean xD


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Oh okay. Yea then the translation is just wrong.
> I just read what he quoted which was "The contrast ratio is set between 1900: 1 and 3700: 1, which is relatively low when you select the game mode read mode" and "In most modes / options, you can see dark and clear dark areas (low black brightness) unique to the VA panel, which is beneficial for enjoying content and watching the game screen"
> Pretty much says game mode / read mode are low contrast and most modes aren't
> 
> Or is it saying that read mode, is a game mode? omg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they would say game mode game mode for game mode? okay


I guess the game modes mean FPS 1 FPS 2 and RTS.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hmm not sure about that. Gamer 1 and 2 seem to be the only modes that allow full access to all of the picture quality settings. FPS1+2 and RTS lock gamma, black equalizer on, color temp and response time settings. Stuff like black equalizer ruins black depth and contrast. Reader locks it into 3700K. IMO the only modes you can use are Gamer 1+2.


Yeah, I think the translation is off. Generally the mode that allows customization of all picture quality settings allows the monitor to reach the same specs as any other preset. If game modes allow full customization, it would be the one that could match any other result and calibrate to a high contrast ratio.


----------



## kaeroko

I have now found a review of the 32GK850 in Korea.
http://reviewkorea.net/221189019154
http://reviewkorea.net/221189668889


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaeroko*
> 
> I have now found a review of the 32GK850 in Korea.
> http://reviewkorea.net/221189019154
> http://reviewkorea.net/221189668889


I don't know if it's the recording or the monitor itself, but the PUBG gameplay video shows a very palpable loss of saturation toward the edges of the monitor.

If that's specifically color shift on the panel, it's a little disappointing.


----------



## cracker

Nice find Kaeroko







A shame that the site is so heavily trying to copyright their content that they've gone to such measures like disabling right click and all the text are images so you can't Google translate it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I don't know if it's the recording or the monitor itself, but the PUBG gameplay video shows a very palpable loss of saturation toward the edges of the monitor.
> 
> If that's specifically color shift on the panel, it's a little disappointing.


Maybe I need new glasses, but I don't see "very palpable loss of saturation" in any of the videos. Do you have a particular timestamp on that PUBG video where it shows it?

Easier access to those videos in the review here: https://www.youtube.com/user/multippp/videos

I wish they had done a recording with flat colours on screen, like black, white, red, green and blue. Also I have no idea how far away the camera is to the monitor in the videos so colour shifting may be minimal as some people have stated that at 30+ inches away, the colour loss at edges is not as apparent.


----------



## subtec

Yeah, I can see it looks a bit dimmer and washed out towards the left and right edges:






Still, for as much as this monitor does well, this isn't really a huge deal IMO.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> 
> Youd think trump was building a wall to block Canada or something, Newegg.com even ships to Mexico like wth............................................
> This is actually so stupid


They list tons of countries that are risky to ship to yet they don't list other that are very safe. Really newegg makes no sense and I wouldn't buy from them even if they shipped unless they had warehouse in EU and very good prices.

Yeah NCIX is dead, what else remains? Never heard of any other CA sellers. The shipping in CA supposedly is expensive for companies to deal with and they did not adapt, NCIX didn't and died.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padman*
> 
> Maybe someone with appropriate colorimeter capable of measuring very low nits can measure. OR maybe someone speaks korean xD


You can translate it but some of the sites are a pain to translate, or just ask some Korean friends to help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I don't know if it's the recording or the monitor itself, but the PUBG gameplay video shows a very palpable loss of saturation toward the edges of the monitor.
> 
> If that's specifically color shift on the panel, it's a little disappointing.


All LCD panels do that, VA especially has not so great angles that you may notice on 31.5". It's consistently in all/most of the 850G videos/photos, edges are less saturated. In general, with VA you get best image in the dead center but the more to side and higher angle it is the worse it gets. IPS isn't ideal either but when done right it is better in this regard.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I don't know if it's the recording or the monitor itself, but the PUBG gameplay video shows a very palpable loss of saturation toward the edges of the monitor.
> 
> If that's specifically color shift on the panel, it's a little disappointing.


Yeah, it seems like about 3/4 an inch from each side has a steep lost of saturation. Oh well, no monitor is perfect and I'm happy that the rest of the monitor looks very good and not at all washed out, well, from as much as I can tell by looking at a youtube vid from a difference screen (SP4). Also, it's such a sudden degradation that it could just be a first batch manufacturing issue that needs to be worked out in further revisions. It almost looks like a there's a cutoff line is going down the screen when it darkens and loses color.

I'd take a small loss of saturation on the edges over a big corner of IPS glow, poor uniformity, and playing the IPS lotto.


----------



## cracker

Another Korean review here: https://gigglehd.com/gg/adreview/2297853

This one is more of an unboxing & quick look (although the last line of the page implies there's more of the review but I can't find it): https://gigglehd.com/gg/adreview/2304573

A bunch more Korean user reviews, not particularly in-depth or technical, but there's lots of photos, videos and comparison gifs:

https://bbs.danawa.com/view?boardSeq=264&listSeq=3534978
https://bbs.danawa.com/view?boardSeq=264&listSeq=3534976
https://bbs.danawa.com/view?boardSeq=264&listSeq=3534970
https://bbs.danawa.com/view?boardSeq=264&listSeq=3534306
https://bbs.danawa.com/view?boardSeq=264&listSeq=3534298
https://bbs.danawa.com/view?boardSeq=264&listSeq=3534258
https://bbs.danawa.com/view?boardSeq=264&listSeq=3533503
https://bbs.danawa.com/view?boardSeq=264&listSeq=3533761

I'd highly recommend using Chrome to do in-line translation for these.


----------



## CallsignVega

This may turn out to be the most reviewed monitor ever!


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This may turn out to be the most reviewed monitor ever!


Yes, apparently in every single language other than English!









In other news, Mad Max and Metro: Last Light are the bees knees on this thing! I gotta say the added screen size over the 27" g-syncs really helps me enjoy Third-person games better. 31.5" just stretches the 1440p res perfectly IMO.

Glad the screen is Vega-approved! Do you miss not having ULMB? It a shame that's not an option.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Yes, apparently in every single language other than English!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, Mad Max and Metro: Last Light are the bees knees on this thing! I gotta say the added screen size over the 27" g-syncs really helps me enjoy Third-person games better. 31.5" just stretches the 1440p res perfectly IMO.
> 
> Glad the screen is Vega-approved! Do you miss not having ULMB? It a shame that's not an option.


Which is weird given that, if the response times are as good as claimed, then ULMB should be feasiable on this monitor.


----------



## gypsygib

Looking closer it does that that VA "purpling" on dark shades against light back drops if you look at the power line posts in the youtube vid. Doesn't seem as bad as other VA I've seen though. If it only released in Canada I'd be able to see for myself.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Looking closer it does that that VA "purpling" on dark shades against light back drops if you look at the power line posts in the youtube vid. Doesn't seem as bad as other VA I've seen though. If it only released in Canada I'd be able to see for myself.


Can also be artifacts from post-processing AA, which PUBG relies on.


----------



## gypsygib

Looks a lot like that purple extension typical of VA. It's even the same shade of dark purple. It's much better than the other VA panels I've seen though. I briefly had a 60Hz 32 VA panel that was beautiful but had purple smear trails that I couldn't deal with. This look acceptable, not ideal, but not so bad.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuckleberryFinn*
> 
> Yes, apparently in every single language other than English!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, Mad Max and Metro: Last Light are the bees knees on this thing! I gotta say the added screen size over the 27" g-syncs really helps me enjoy Third-person games better. 31.5" just stretches the 1440p res perfectly IMO.
> 
> Glad the screen is Vega-approved! Do you miss not having ULMB? It a shame that's not an option.


Ya I'm split on ULMB. Love the clarity but G-Sync is also awesome. With ULMB being a fixed refresh rate, I have to tweak game settings to never go below that FPS/refresh rate. Pretty annoying. G-Sync you are just off to the races...


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya I'm split on ULMB. Love the clarity but G-Sync is also awesome. With ULMB being a fixed refresh rate, I have to tweak game settings to never go below that FPS/refresh rate. Pretty annoying. G-Sync you are just off to the races...


That and you can push the IQ higher without sacrificing so much in terms of input latency and smoothness.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Looking closer it does that that VA "purpling" on dark shades against light back drops if you look at the power line posts in the youtube vid. Doesn't seem as bad as other VA I've seen though. If it only released in Canada I'd be able to see for myself.


Anywhere but US and Korea it's not sold yet. Listed sure but not available.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Anywhere but US and Korea it's not sold yet. Listed sure but not available.


Yeah, I guess LG considers the rest of the world backwater towns. Truth be told, it's frustrating. Someone in the business department should get their matching supply with demand right. This monitor looks very promising but I'm stuck dealing with the IPS (or TN) 1440p gsync monitors from every other company. If it was in Canada, I'd probably have it instead.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Looking closer it does that that VA "purpling" on dark shades against light back drops if you look at the power line posts in the youtube vid. Doesn't seem as bad as other VA I've seen though. If it only released in Canada I'd be able to see for myself.


#purplegate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Yeah, I guess LG considers the rest of the world backwater towns. Truth be told, it's frustrating. Someone in the business department should get their matching supply with demand right. This monitor looks very promising but I'm stuck dealing with the IPS (or TN) 1440p gsync monitors from every other company. If it was in Canada, I'd probably have it instead.



¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - LG
Can't wait for them to still not have any information at this time when its available for sale everywhere


----------



## Malinkadink

I know they're planning on a 32 inch 4k 144hz hdr gsync monitor later this year, maybe Q4 if we're lucky, but of course it's going to be like $2k at least. I wonder if LG or literally anyone else could have a 4k 144hz VA as good as this out with freesync for $1k or less.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Looking closer it does that that VA "purpling" on dark shades against light back drops if you look at the power line posts in the youtube vid. Doesn't seem as bad as other VA I've seen though. If it only released in Canada I'd be able to see for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can also be artifacts from post-processing AA, which PUBG relies on.
Click to expand...

Judging by the slight overshoot we've seen in dark transitions in the UFO test, it might just be some shade breakup. I mean, AUO didn't solve VA's problems out of the blue with this panel. Some compromises had to be made (though, it seems this monitor has the most reasonable ones).


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Judging by the slight overshoot we've seen in dark transitions in the UFO test, it might just be some shade breakup. I mean, AUO didn't solve VA's problems out of the blue with this panel. Some compromises had to be made (though, it seems this monitor has the most reasonable ones).


Yeah I mean at the end of the day it's still a VA panel so we should try to keep our expectations somewhat realistic when it comes to the weaknesses of VA like response times and viewing angles.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Judging by the slight overshoot we've seen in dark transitions in the UFO test, it might just be some shade breakup. I mean, AUO didn't solve VA's problems out of the blue with this panel. Some compromises had to be made (though, it seems this monitor has the most reasonable ones).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I mean at the end of the day it's still a VA panel so we should try to keep our expectations somewhat realistic when it comes to the weaknesses of VA like response times and viewing angles.
Click to expand...

I mean, I'm still eager to see TFTC's review and look at more detailed analysis, though. It seems like, given VA's shortcomings, LG and Nvidia very finely tuned this thing to be the absolute best compromise.


----------



## Hunched

Yea if LG can't tune this thing right I don't think anybody can.
Really is there a better brand? Samsung didnt even implement overdrive on one of their recent VA's. Philips, Asus, Acer, BenQ, AOC, are usually memes.
Viewsonic actually seems to be doing pretty good job usually, no VA's though afaik.
Dell and HP maybe alright too


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> #purplegate
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - LG
> Can't wait for them to still not have any information at this time when its available for sale everywhere


Maybe all the Canadians on here should band together and create an online wholesale distribution store lol.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gypsygib*
> 
> Maybe all the Canadians on here should band together and create an online wholesale distribution store lol.


Lol yea.
Or like, LG could just send some to Newegg to stock their Canadian warehouses
But apparently they would rather stock more US retailers instead.
When they have 1 place in the US and 0 in Canada, they do the logical thing and make it 2 places in the US and 0 in Canada.
Could just stock a place in Canada instead of another place in a region that already has it and isn't going out of stock as demand is clearly not surpassing supply on Newegg.com

But that just makes too much sense
Also Newegg.com shipping to Mexico and a million other places not even in North America, but not Canada.
Everything is so stupid


----------



## JackCY

Drive the 100 miles south over border, buy it, ..., drive back. Or just use a reship service like many have to when shopping especially in US and elsewhere abroad.

Or like miners do, order a truck/container load of monitors instead of GPUs straight from factory, then sell it per piece for profit. The problem usually is Canadians want American prices that are lower because USD is stronger than CAD and there are no taxes.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Drive the 100 miles south over border, buy it, ..., drive back. Or just use a reship service like many have to when shopping especially in US and elsewhere abroad.


I'm 270 miles from the border... to Montana, which has nothing big near the border.
I'd have to reship and on something where I'm heavily rolling the dice on having to send back possibly multiple times.
They could just stock it, its North America, we're not far off from the rest of civilization in the middle of the ocean somewhere.


----------



## gypsygib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Drive the 100 miles south over border, buy it, ..., drive back. Or just use a reship service like many have to when shopping especially in US and elsewhere abroad.
> 
> Or like miners do, order a truck/container load of monitors instead of GPUs straight from factory, then sell it per piece for profit. The problem usually is Canadians want American prices that are lower because USD is stronger than CAD and there are no taxes.


I'm fully prepared to pay the exchange rate, I'd even expect it to be a bit more at 1079.99 in Canada. What I wouldn't be ready to do is pay close to $1500 through amazon.com and have no means to exchange it. Monitors are probably the only consumer electronic that I've had to exchange at least once on every purchase.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I was going to wait for a review from TFTC but I decided to just see for myself if this thing is the real deal. My newegg order arrives tomorrow.


----------



## CallsignVega

MistaSparkul said:


> I was going to wait for a review from TFTC but I decided to just see for myself if this thing is the real deal. My newegg order arrives tomorrow.


Nice, my replacement is purrfect.


----------



## Hunched

gypsygib said:


> I'm fully prepared to pay the exchange rate, I'd even expect it to be a bit more at 1079.99 in Canada. What I wouldn't be ready to do is pay close to $1500 through amazon.com and have no means to exchange it. Monitors are probably the only consumer electronic that I've had to exchange at least once on every purchase.


Yup.
I just asked Newegg.ca about plans to carry it since its been a while and they still don't plan to...
Amazon.ca guy who replied was actually insanely nice part of what he said:
"I'm sorry, this item this is currently not available through our Canadian website. We work to constantly expand and improve the selection of products and services we provide,
I have passed your message about your interest in "LG 32GK850G-B 32" QHD Gaming Monitor with 144Hz Refresh Rate and NVIDIA G-Sync" to the appropriate people in our company for their consideration. We are always expanding our selection, and encourage you to check back frequently for any new or updated information about our products and services." 
But who knows if anything will happen.

Maybe Staples, Best Buy, or London Drugs will carry it. Super easy for exchanges.
Hell even The Source, Costco, and Walmart have high end gaming monitors LG included.
Other than that most places are garbage about restocking fees, shipping, has to be 5+ dead pixels, contact the manufacturer if its not good, etc. eww...


----------



## bruhv

So what would you guys consider a good viewing distance for a 32" monitor ?


----------



## Feklar

bruhv said:


> So what would you guys consider a good viewing distance for a 32" monitor ?


30"-36" works best for me on a 32" 2560 x 1440 panel.


----------



## Leopardi

bruhv said:


> So what would you guys consider a good viewing distance for a 32" monitor ?


37 inches/94 cm is the retina point for a 93 PPI monitor, not doable on a 24" 1080p monitor, but very doable on a 31.5" 1440p, so that's a good quideline for good image.

https://designcompaniesranked.com/resources/is-this-retina/


----------



## gypsygib

bruhv said:


> So what would you guys consider a good viewing distance for a 32" monitor ?


https://stari.co/tv-monitor-viewing-distance-calculator

Seems like 3.2 feet.


----------



## G woodlogger

I need to use a 7.5m cable for this monitor. If i use a HQ cable like this what frame rate can i get? 

Lindy 7.5m Gold 4K UHD DisplayPort: https://store.digitalvisionav.co.uk/product/37805-37805/

I have tried to find out and come to the conclusion that it would be 80-111 hz ?

But really difficult to find others using that length.

Are there better cables?


----------



## JackCY

G woodlogger said:


> I need to use a 7.5m cable for this monitor. If i use a HQ cable like this what frame rate can i get?
> 
> Lindy 7.5m Gold 4K UHD DisplayPort: https://store.digitalvisionav.co.uk/product/37805-37805/
> 
> I have tried to find out and come to the conclusion that it would be 80-111 hz ?
> 
> But really difficult to find others using that length.
> 
> Are there better cables?


Yes of higher DP specs but they cost a fortune, $50+ per cable. Club3D is the brand? Possibly. Club3D it is, DP1.4, but they don't make long ones beyond 4m?
Having a device 7.5m away from the display device is kind of silly. Most cables should be used up to 3m max.

---

Sit as close as you want or as far as you want. There is no best distance, plus many people are limited by their table depth etc. and some of these 30"+ monitors have large stands that prevent you from pushing the monitor far/deep to back of the table. You could wall mount though if you have a wall behind table or get a VESA arm.

32" 1440p is same PPI as 24" 1080p. Using the same viewing distance though, yes doable but it gets kind of odd to watch movies even play games if you don't almost max out the FOV in game.


----------



## CallsignVega

G woodlogger said:


> I need to use a 7.5m cable for this monitor. If i use a HQ cable like this what frame rate can i get?
> 
> Lindy 7.5m Gold 4K UHD DisplayPort: https://store.digitalvisionav.co.uk/product/37805-37805/
> 
> I have tried to find out and come to the conclusion that it would be 80-111 hz ?
> 
> But really difficult to find others using that length.
> 
> Are there better cables?


This is the 5 meter cable I use:

http://www.dvigear.com/cables-dp-hr.html

Does 165 Hz 1440p no problem at 5 meters. I haven't found a better cable. It's super thick (24 gauge) to allow these high speeds.


----------



## G woodlogger

I don't think 1.3/1.4 are supported by this monitor. My PC are placed in the living room neare the window and i lie down on the sofa, monitor and keyboard hanging above me (very bad back). I could relocate PC to end of sofa on a narrow possible self made table. but it would be difficult to enter living room and kitchen. I do plan to buy a smaller Fractal define mini c case sized PC, for the kitchen, but not until 2022. 
I play mostly single player games so it is not too bad, but I still feel robbed. 
Still i would like to know what HZ i will get.

Edit: thanks Vega. shipment to denmark are allmost the same a cable from US, I will try to find local shop.


----------



## larrydavid

CallsignVega said:


> This is the 5 meter cable I use:
> 
> http://www.dvigear.com/cables-dp-hr.html
> 
> Does 165 Hz 1440p no problem at 5 meters. I haven't found a better cable. It's super thick (24 gauge) to allow these high speeds.


What's your setup look like that you need a 5 meter DP cable?


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Im sure these 144/165hz IPS and VA 1440p G-sync screens have been at like $800+ for at least like 2 years now.. is it just not going to get any cheaper any time soon or what.

You can get decent 1440p IPS and VA displays for like $300.. how's a g-sync module costing that much :|


----------



## JackCY

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Im sure these 144/165hz IPS and VA 1440p G-sync screens have been at like $800+ for at least like 2 years now.. is it just not going to get any cheaper any time soon or what.
> 
> You can get decent 1440p IPS and VA displays for like $300.. how's a g-sync module costing that much :|


You can get the AUO IPS 27" 1440p 144Hz panel for around 500 EUR including 20% or so tax. The problem is, people often look at Gsync variants and only see the 800 EUR+ models then.
The same issue spans other monitors as well, there are some decent deals but many poor ones. It really depends how each company is pricing their monitors.

I don't think you can get the AUO yet around $300, the only models coming close would be Acer and Nixeus along with Korean eBay lottery options that aren't really cheaper because you gotta pay import customs/tax etc. and will never be worth returning that one which is very likely to be needed.

Even finding 1440p 27" 75Hz is impossible and 60Hz variants are no better, it's the same issues as always with both IPS and VA, same issues that plague 60Hz panel models plague the 144Hz as well. They just want a premium for the 2015+ faster panel variants than for their 2010 60Hz variants... yay so much innovation on monitor market, same stuff for a decade in shops and new panels are no better most of the time.

What "decent 1440p IPS and VA displays for like $300" would you recommend to check? I've just been browsing around those and can't say I found any worth buying.


----------



## CallsignVega

larrydavid said:


> What's your setup look like that you need a 5 meter DP cable?


I use of those high quality medical display type arms to swing my display from in front of my computer desk to in front of my couch in my Airstream. It's really not worth having multiple dedicated displays in such a small space and the 32" LG fits the bill great.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Mine just arrived from Newegg. No dead/stuck pixels and it overclocks to 165Hz without issue. Will do some blurbusters test and a uniformity check later once the monitor has warmed up a bit.

Edit: After warming up the monitor for half an hour while I continued to check for any defective pixels and/or dust underneath the screen, I ran a uniformity check using DisplayCAL and wow...this monitor by far has the best uniformity I've seen. All the earlier reports of excellent screen uniformity on this monitor are spot on indeed. Looks like I have a winner on me; zero defective pixels, no trapped dust/insects, and great uniformity. Good job LG.


----------



## JackCY

Vega or other owner, can you do the lagom.nl sharpness test and take a photo? Did LG mess with the sharpness or not, a lot of the AUO IPS are messed with. The gray area around center circle should be uniform with no apparent rectangles in it.


----------



## MistaSparkul

JackCY said:


> Vega or other owner, can you do the lagom.nl sharpness test and take a photo? Did LG mess with the sharpness or not, a lot of the AUO IPS are messed with. The gray area around center circle should be uniform with no apparent rectangles in it.


Don't own any fancy cameras. Best I could do with what I've got:


----------



## Hunched

How do you feel about the colors?


----------



## JackCY

MistaSparkul said:


> Don't own any fancy cameras. Best I could do with what I've got:


You have to defocus or take the picture from far away same thing as the instructions say for checking it with your eyes. Just focus to infinity when the camera is close or focus to minimum distance when far away, as long as the picture is somewhat visible but out of focus it's fine.

Examples attached.


----------



## padman

*LG 32GK850G AVAILABLE IN EU!!!*

https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90716643/lg-32gk850g-b.asp *In stock right now*
https://www.alternate.de/LG/32GK850G-B-LED-Monitor/html/product/1414948?campaign=Monitor/LG/1414948 Shipping in 8 days

890 EUR from those 2 retailers but there's a few others that list it for 849 EUR, sadly they are still waiting for their stock.


----------



## Hunched

I guess its actually not coming to Canada
Thanks LG

Seriously what a bunch of idiots, how in any way is this a smart business move
I guess Canadians don't buy monitors according to LG

Enjoy your monitor everyone I'm sure its real nice


----------



## gypsygib

Hunched said:


> I guess its actually not coming to Canada
> Thanks LG
> 
> Seriously what a bunch of idiots, how in any way is this a smart business move
> I guess Canadians don't buy monitors according to LG
> 
> Enjoy your monitor everyone I'm sure its real nice


It will probably still release here but it could take a while. There's really no reason not too at least through amazon. I'm guessing the person responsible for Canadian distribution f'd up in a big way. Or LG planned a partial release based on their supply, maybe testing the market for it. If there's a global release and still no Canada then I'd be worried.

I have a family member that work for a major retailer as a buyer, the products we get are based on what the buyers order. The buyer order based on their data and projected demand. Again, someone responsible for LG's Canadian distribution probably messed up or doesn't even know it exists yet.


----------



## padman

@Hunched @gypsygib

Bhphotovideo ships for free to Canada and they can also sort the customs for you for $43 extra.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1384126-REG/lg_32gk850g_b_32_qhd_144hz_g_sync.html










Your best option atm I think.


----------



## Fritzz

NewEgg has open box for $637.99 - Maybe you can get Vega's return lol

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...R&cm_re=LG_32GK850G-B-_-24-025-836R-_-Product


----------



## x-apoc

Fritzz said:


> NewEgg has open box for $637.99 - Maybe you can get Vega's return lol
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...R&cm_re=LG_32GK850G-B-_-24-025-836R-_-Product


I would love to buy it if it was new for that price. But its unlikely happen for the next 1-2 years.


----------



## JackCY

Hunched said:


> I guess its actually not coming to Canada
> Thanks LG
> 
> Seriously what a bunch of idiots, how in any way is this a smart business move
> I guess Canadians don't buy monitors according to LG
> 
> Enjoy your monitor everyone I'm sure its real nice


I've seen your list of retailers in previous post and they all seemed to me as US companies. Does Canada even have any big PC parts retailers anymore now that NCIX has kicked the bucket? Where do Canadians shop for PC parts? I mean a specialized shop that sells computer parts or even other electronics, a few major for entire country and each bigger town having their own more localized? Nothing like that in CA? Not a general all trades shop such as Amazon, Newegg etc. and those are US based anyway. Canada seems like a land of the dead if all you do is shop on US based online retailers, probably also why local retailers died out if people didn't shop there.

Yes the LG has showed up on more stores in western EU now, some with an expected availability. The rest of EU is very much dead to them. It can take 6 months for a product to trickle down the distribution channels when it's something as niche as a monitor.

More importantly, will any company release a non rip off adaptive sync monitor with this panel by removing the $200-300 extra they want for Gsync?

I'm back to the waiting game, replacement 24" TN plugged back in, all XF270HUA are returned. Gray colors are gray again, white is yellowish and black is black while the gamma is typical poor TN sub 2.0 bright, but it's sharper at first glance by a tiny bit than the small bit blurried XF270HUA. Yay TN...


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> Yes the LG has showed up on more stores in western EU now, some with an expected availability. The rest of EU is very much dead to them. It can take 6 months for a product to trickle down the distribution channels when it's something as niche as a monitor.


Even Polish shops now have them listed, it seems to trickle down little by little country after country. Maybe the outstanding QC on this monitor is just making it slowly available, definitely worth the premium price to me since it much outdoes even the 1200€ Eizo FS2735.


----------



## CallsignVega

Fritzz said:


> NewEgg has open box for $637.99 - Maybe you can get Vega's return lol
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...R&cm_re=LG_32GK850G-B-_-24-025-836R-_-Product


haha that is not mine. My pixel issue one gets sent back tomorrow. I bet all of the "open box' ones are going to be dust/pixel issues seeing as this display has no BLB problems. I guess to some maybe saving a few hundred bucks is worth some pixel issues?

Oh and Newegg doesn't send you a return label for this stupid keyboard, so you have to send it back yourself which could cost $30+.


----------



## gypsygib

padman said:


> @Hunched
> @gypsygib
> 
> Bhphotovideo ships for free to Canada and they can also sort the customs for you for $43 extra.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1384126-REG/lg_32gk850g_b_32_qhd_144hz_g_sync.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your best option atm I think.


Thank, I'll check it out. My only concern is if I have to exchange due to stuck/dead pixel(s) which seem to the be the only concern for this monitor.



JackCY said:


> I've seen your list of retailers in previous post and they all seemed to me as US companies. Does Canada even have any big PC parts retailers anymore now that NCIX has kicked the bucket? Where do Canadians shop for PC parts? I mean a specialized shop that sells computer parts or even other electronics, a few major for entire country and each bigger town having their own more localized? Nothing like that in CA? Not a general all trades shop such as Amazon, Newegg etc. and those are US based anyway. Canada seems like a land of the dead if all you do is shop on US based online retailers, probably also why local retailers died out if people didn't shop there.
> 
> Yes the LG has showed up on more stores in western EU now, some with an expected availability. The rest of EU is very much dead to them. It can take 6 months for a product to trickle down the distribution channels when it's something as niche as a monitor.
> 
> More importantly, will any company release a non rip off adaptive sync monitor with this panel by removing the $200-300 extra they want for Gsync?
> 
> I'm back to the waiting game, replacement 24" TN plugged back in, all XF270HUA are returned. Gray colors are gray again, white is yellowish and black is black while the gamma is typical poor TN sub 2.0 bright, but it's sharper at first glance by a tiny bit than the small bit blurried XF270HUA. Yay TN...


At least in Ontario we have Canadacomputers, I suppose they're similar to Microcenter in the states.


----------



## gypsygib

Just spoke with B&H customer service, exchange policy makes the customer pay for shipping (which would suck for Canadians) and the dead/stuck pixel policy is based on the manufactures policy to be deemed a defect. If it doesn't meet that then there's a 15% restocking fee. So B&H is kinda out of the question given monitors ime are the most exchanged consumer electronic product I've ever seen.


----------



## padman

gypsygib said:


> Just spoke with B&H customer service, exchange policy makes the customer pay for shipping (which would suck for Canadians) and the dead/stuck pixel policy is based on the manufactures policy to be deemed a defect. If it doesn't meet that then there's a 15% restocking fee. So B&H is kinda out of the question given monitors ime are the most exchanged consumer electronic product I've ever seen.


Sounds like they have the exact same policy as Newegg.
@CallsignVega Did you have to pay 15% restocking @ Newegg or did you have "enough" dead pixels to call it defective? Or Newegg is going to decide if they will charge you after they inspect your return? I think per LG's policy it has to be >7 defective pixels to be considered defective.


----------



## Hunched

gypsygib said:


> Just spoke with B&H customer service, exchange policy makes the customer pay for shipping (which would suck for Canadians) and the dead/stuck pixel policy is based on the manufactures policy to be deemed a defect. If it doesn't meet that then there's a 15% restocking fee. So B&H is kinda out of the question given monitors ime are the most exchanged consumer electronic product I've ever seen.


Yea I'm not paying for shipping across the border 3 times if I get a dead pixel and paying a 15% restocking fee, assuming the 2nd one is perfect.

I asked London Drugs:


London Drugs said:


> We have been in touch with our buyer who has informed us that there are no immediate plans to bring this item in.
> We will be reviewing our LG monitor line up with LG in the upcoming weeks.
> We have reached out to our LG rep to see if this item may be special ordered in the meantime and hope to have an answer shortly.
> Thank you for your continued patience.


Also JackCY, if you're building a PC in Canada and need places you can actually buy things such as a CPU your options are:
- Amazon.ca
- Newegg.ca
- Memory Express
- Canada Computers
- Mikes Computer Shop
And thats about it
For monitors though you have a lot more potential options, places that don't really carry PC components.


----------



## padman

Hunched said:


> Yea I'm not paying for shipping across the border 3 times if I get a dead pixel and paying a 15% restocking fee, assuming the 2nd one is perfect.


You only pay for return shipping yourself. BHP ships to Canada for free.


----------



## Hunched

padman said:


> You only pay for return shipping yourself. BHP ships to Canada for free.


Okay, customs 3 times, shipping once, and 15% restocking fee if I get a dead pixel or anything I dislike
Compared to tons of places where I wouldn't pay for any of that if it was stocked


----------



## padman

Hunched said:


> Okay, customs 3 times, shipping once, and 15% restocking fee if I get a dead pixel or anything I dislike


No. Every country's Customs have special policies for warranty returns, basically giving you an exemption from being charged again when re-importing after your item has been repaired. USA have similar laws allowing an item to arrive without any customs fees if it's there for repairs. You will only pay customs ONCE, and (if you have to return) return shipping. That's it. I have been shipping a laptop back to US for warranty, didn't pay a dime on top of shipping cost. Call Canadian customs and they will tell you the full story and instruct you how to declare an item for a warranty return on the customs declaration papers.


----------



## JackCY

Hunched said:


> Okay, customs 3 times, shipping once, and 15% restocking fee if I get a dead pixel or anything I dislike
> Compared to tons of places where I wouldn't pay for any of that if it was stocked





padman said:


> No. Every country's Customs have special policies for warranty returns, basically giving you an exemption from being charged again when re-importing after your item has been repaired. USA have similar laws allowing an item to arrive without any customs fees if it's there for repairs. You will only pay customs ONCE, and (if you have to return) return shipping. That's it. I have been shipping a laptop back to US for warranty, didn't pay a dime on top of shipping cost. Call Canadian customs and they will tell you the full story and instruct you how to declare an item for a warranty return on the customs declaration papers.


Exactly, you pay customs once when you do the declarations right. You can send stuff for repair and receive it back without having to pay customs.

Doesn't seem like Canada has many shopping options. In EU even my small country has many shops, 5-10 bigger popular and many countless small ones that sometimes survive sometimes don't. Either shop at your favorite shop/shops or search an item on price comparison sights and look for better deals from many various shops. No one sells everything but there are many sellers that an item can be found at least somewhere listed and if all else fails there is always the better supplied German market to buy from...
To me, Amazon and newegg seem like price comparison sites with rules enforcement onto sellers plus they also tend to sell stuff themselves below the price of other sellers that use these platforms, so messed up.


----------



## gypsygib

JackCY said:


> Exactly, you pay customs once when you do the declarations right. You can send stuff for repair and receive it back without having to pay customs.
> 
> Doesn't seem like Canada has many shopping options. In EU even my small country has many shops, 5-10 bigger popular and many countless small ones that sometimes survive sometimes don't. Either shop at your favorite shop/shops or search an item on price comparison sights and look for better deals from many various shops. No one sells everything but there are many sellers that an item can be found at least somewhere listed and if all else fails there is always the better supplied German market to buy from...
> To me, Amazon and newegg seem like price comparison sites with rules enforcement onto sellers plus they also tend to sell stuff themselves below the price of other sellers that use these platforms, so messed up.


I get it, Canada sucks if you're a PC gamer. Our population (market) is small and our country is massive. Makes brick and mortar risky. No need to rub it in lol. We have Canada computers, Newegg and a bunch of places that rob you if you ever have to exchange. Generally, if BB, Wallmart, or Amazon carries a monitor we like we're safe. If not, it's a crazy gamble.


----------



## Hunched

gypsygib said:


> I get it, Canada sucks if you're a PC gamer. Our population (market) is small and our country is massive. Makes brick and mortar risky. No need to rub it in lol. We have Canada computers, Newegg and a bunch of places that rob you if you ever have to exchange. Generally, if BB, Wallmart, or Amazon carries a monitor we like we're safe. If not, it's a crazy gamble.


Yea. Amazon, Walmart, Best Buy, Staples, London Drugs, The Source, Visions, Costco, etc are all safe.
And LG already has gaming monitors at all of them


----------



## padman

@gypsygib @Hunched

If you guys decide on the BHP deal and end up with dead pixels then Paypal refunds $30 from your return shipping fee if you pay with them. And they do that up to 12 times a year. I've tried it and got money back in 2 days after submitting shipping invoice.

https://www.paypal.com/ca/webapps/mpp/returnshipping

Sure, you still have to eat the 15% restocking fee, but so does everyone in US ordering from Newegg as they have the same policy. 

The $43 customs fees you have to pay no matter what but only once, since sending for repair and re-importing does not induce customs fees again.

The only extra cost in case you have to return would be any shipping costs above $30.


----------



## gypsygib

padman said:


> @gypsygib
> @Hunched
> 
> If you guys decide on the BHP deal and end up with dead pixels then Paypal refunds $30 from your return shipping fee if you pay with them. And they do that up to 12 times a year. I've tried it and got money back in 2 days after submitting shipping invoice.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/ca/webapps/mpp/returnshipping
> 
> Sure, you still have to eat the 15% restocking fee, but so does everyone in US ordering from Newegg as they have the same policy.
> 
> The $43 customs fees you have to pay no matter what but only once, since sending for repair and re-importing does not induce customs fees again.
> 
> The only extra cost in case you have to return would be any shipping costs above $30.



I'm going to wait, only luck I ever had with a monitor was with a PG278Q, and by luck I mean only one exchange (stuck red sub pixel) but it was hasslefree because it was Best Buy. No way I'm risking a 15% restocking fee as there's no guarantee the second one would be good. Of course, the universe could be kind and be no issues on the first try but history tells me I'd be a fool to expect that. I'll stick with what I've got until it comes to Canada normally and salivate from the sidelines. Who knows, maybe something with FALD or HDR in the 1440p gsync department will come along unannounced. Doubt it, but I'm getting over some severe monitor purchase burn atm.


----------



## CallsignVega

gypsygib said:


> Just spoke with B&H customer service, exchange policy makes the customer pay for shipping (which would suck for Canadians) and the dead/stuck pixel policy is based on the manufactures policy to be deemed a defect. If it doesn't meet that then there's a 15% restocking fee. So B&H is kinda out of the question given monitors ime are the most exchanged consumer electronic product I've ever seen.


I never trust what customer service tells me. It's the written policy that matters:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/cart_return.jsp

Says you can return a monitor 36 inches and smaller for any reason. As long as you follow the return procedure and all items are there, no restocking fee. 



padman said:


> Sounds like they have the exact same policy as Newegg.
> @CallsignVega Did you have to pay 15% restocking @ Newegg or did you have "enough" dead pixels to call it defective? Or Newegg is going to decide if they will charge you after they inspect your return? I think per LG's policy it has to be >7 defective pixels to be considered defective.


Don't tell them anything about pixels...


----------



## strong island 1

man im so torn on which monitor to grab. I really love that this is bigger than 27" and not 21:9. But Im so tempted to try the alienware 3418dw. If you guys had to pick between those 2 which would you get? The alienware just went on sale for $999 at microcenter, so lg is a bit cheaper but not too much. 

I really want to wait for new monitors but I have a 1080 ti now and want to enjoy it now. Probably wouldnt be able to fully enjoy any higher specs with a 1080ti anyway.

so confused what to pick. I am still rocking a samsung s27a950d. Its actually been an amazing monitor but need something better for this new build.

I was all set to start gaming on my 65" lg b7a, but oled motion just isnt what I thought. So tempted to try the sony a1e for bfi at least.

So frustrated right now. have an xbox one x and 1080 ti and feel like I just cant find the perfect display. Motion blur really bothers me on an oled and lcd without bfi.

Im thinking this monitor would be better than ultrawide for xbox one x and occasional espn. (espn scares me on oled)


----------



## MistaSparkul

strong island 1 said:


> man im so torn on which monitor to grab. I really love that this is bigger than 27" and not 21:9. But Im so tempted to try the alienware 3418dw. If you guys had to pick between those 2 which would you get? The alienware just went on sale for $999 at microcenter, so lg is a bit cheaper but not too much.
> 
> I really want to wait for new monitors but I have a 1080 ti now and want to enjoy it now. Probably wouldnt be able to fully enjoy any higher specs with a 1080ti anyway.
> 
> so confused what to pick. I am still rocking a samsung s27a950d. Its actually been an amazing monitor but need something better for this new build.
> 
> I was all set to start gaming on my 65" lg b7a, but oled motion just isnt what I thought. So tempted to try the sony a1e for bfi at least.
> 
> So frustrated right now. have an xbox one x and 1080 ti and feel like I just cant find the perfect display. Motion blur really bothers me on an oled and lcd without bfi.
> 
> Im thinking this monitor would be better than ultrawide for xbox one x and occasional espn. (espn scares me on oled)


If you hate sample and hold blur then you are looking at the wrong options as neither this monitor nor the Alienware offer ULMB to eliminate sample and hold blur. In any case I would pick the LG because the XBX is going to receive 1440p support, but not 21:9 support.


----------



## strong island 1

MistaSparkul said:


> If you hate sample and hold blur then you are looking at the wrong options as neither this monitor nor the Alienware offer ULMB to eliminate sample and hold blur. In any case I would pick the LG because the XBX is going to receive 1440p support, but not 21:9 support.


ya problem is none of the ulmb monitors on blurbusters list seem that exciting. Was hoping 120hz plus would help a bit with the blur. maybe I should just go with the asus pg278qr and save a bunch of money. will be huge upgrade over current monitor. 

are there any ultrawide ulmb monitors yet?

Been out of the monitor game for while so all this is so new.

My current monitor doesnt do anything to reduce blur except 120hz and at this size it is enough for me where it doesnt bother me as much as 65" oled

it's wierd though. even my vt50 plasma was blurry to me, so I dont think it's just sample and hold.

i guess there are no 1080p+ ultrawide ulmb monitors.


----------



## gypsygib

CallsignVega said:


> I never trust what customer service tells me. It's the written policy that matters:
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/cart_return.jsp
> 
> Says you can return a monitor 36 inches and smaller for any reason. As long as you follow the return procedure and all items are there, no restocking fee.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell them anything about pixels...


There policy is fairly ambiguous and open to their discretion. They tell you want can't be returned but reserve the right to determine what's "defective" and examine the product before deciding that it warrants a return or exchange. If not defective there's a restocking fee. CS guy told me when it comes to pixels, manufacturer policy governs. You could not mention pixels but they'd still have to find a problem before they consider it defective to avoid the restocking fee, and that problem couldn't be fabricated unlike taking something back to best buy or walmart.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/HelpCenter/ReturnExchange.jsp


"Eligibility Conditions
Please read conditions below. If all conditions are not met, B&H reserves the right to refuse the return or to charge a minimum 15% restocking fee. All returned items must be in new condition, in their original unaltered box (including an intact UPC code) and must include all packing material, blank warranty cards, manuals and accessories. B&H can only refund the original purchase price. Shipping and handling fees are nonrefundable."


"Defective or Damaged Items
Defective items may be repaired, exchanged or refunded at our discretion for the same model or manufacturer's equivalent model"

"Refunds & Credits
Once we receive and inspect your item(s), we will credit your account. Please allow 5-7 days for a credit to appear on your account. In most cases, we will issue your refund in the same way you made the original purchase. If payment was made by check, the refund check will be issued no sooner than 10 business days after the date of purchase. Please note: we can only refund the original purchase price. Shipping and handling fees are nonrefundable."

Wouldn't want to be in a position to have to try and convince a retailer what their policy means and that a dead/stuck pixel means the product is defective when they reserve the right to make that determination.


----------



## MistaSparkul

strong island 1 said:


> ya problem is none of the ulmb monitors on blurbusters list seem that exciting. Was hoping 120hz plus would help a bit with the blur. maybe I should just go with the asus pg278qr and save a bunch of money. will be huge upgrade over current monitor.
> 
> are there any ultrawide ulmb monitors yet?
> 
> Been out of the monitor game for while so all this is so new.
> 
> My current monitor doesnt do anything to reduce blur except 120hz and at this size it is enough for me where it doesnt bother me as much as 65" oled
> 
> it's wierd though. even my vt50 plasma was blurry to me, so I dont think it's just sample and hold.
> 
> i guess there are no 1080p+ ultrawide ulmb monitors.


There is a ULMB ultrawide. Its the Asus Strix ultrawide with Freesync, however there is so much strobe crosstalk that its somewhat useless.


----------



## strong island 1

MistaSparkul said:


> There is a ULMB ultrawide. Its the Asus Strix ultrawide with Freesync, however there is so much strobe crosstalk that its somewhat useless.


ya that sucks. It seems like there is no monitor that is bigger than 27" with greater than 1080p and ulmb. Doesnt seem like such a stretch, cant believe it doesnt exist. I just really want bigger than current 27" so this lg monitor seems perfect.

do you game on it? does the blur bother you?


----------



## MistaSparkul

strong island 1 said:


> ya that sucks. It seems like there is no monitor that is bigger than 27" with greater than 1080p and ulmb. Doesnt seem like such a stretch, cant believe it doesnt exist. I just really want bigger than current 27" so this lg monitor seems perfect.
> 
> do you game on it? does the blur bother you?


Nah the monitor performs good enough for me. I'm no hardcore competitive gamer anyways so I find the motion performance satisfactory. My other monitors are a Dell S2417DG which has superior motion clarity that I don't mind losing in favor of stronger contrast on this monitor, and an HP Omen X35 which I find just a tad bit too slow, but the 100Hz refresh rate cap mostly contributes to that.


----------



## padman

strong island 1 said:


> man im so torn on which monitor to grab. I really love that this is bigger than 27" and not 21:9. But Im so tempted to try the alienware 3418dw. If you guys had to pick between those 2 which would you get? The alienware just went on sale for $999 at microcenter, so lg is a bit cheaper but not too much.


I know for sure somewhere in this 70+ page thread there's people that had both monitors on their desk and they explained why they kept the LG. Also a few people that returned the alienware and got this LG instead. For some reason the "search this thread" button does not seem to work properly after OCN migrated to new forum platform because I'm getting no results so I can't link you the posts directly..


----------



## padman

Portugal retailer has the monitor in stock for 800 EUR. and they do ship to other EU countries upon email request. 
It is the cheapest offer I've found if someone from EU is very eager to get it ASAP. I'm waiting for my next paycheck


----------



## JackCY

I would get the LG not the Dell ultrawide, why? At the Dell size glow will be crazy without a polarization filter that they can't be bothered to use on monitors anymore, contrast is under 1000:1, I don't like cylindrically curved displays especially when the curves are botched and not even complete as on the Samsung panels that have flat sides and only center is curved all while this curving ruins panel uniformities and causes other issues and no application nor driver nor monitor offers a compensation so that the rendered output from PC is correctly done for a curved surface, it's all so far rendered for flat surfaces. VR has their own processing to do these compensations/changes for their curved output but curved monitors have no such stuff yet if ever, most people are not bothered or can't see that the rendered output is incorrect so for most it's a non issue.

Just get the LG I would say. It's a little bigger than the Dell though and with lower resolution and PPI.

As always choose an option that allows you a cheap return if needed.


----------



## CallsignVega

gypsygib said:


> There policy is fairly ambiguous and open to their discretion. They tell you want can't be returned but reserve the right to determine what's "defective" and examine the product before deciding that it warrants a return or exchange. If not defective there's a restocking fee. CS guy told me when it comes to pixels, manufacturer policy governs. You could not mention pixels but they'd still have to find a problem before they consider it defective to avoid the restocking fee, and that problem couldn't be fabricated unlike taking something back to best buy or walmart.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/HelpCenter/ReturnExchange.jsp
> 
> 
> "Eligibility Conditions
> Please read conditions below. If all conditions are not met, B&H reserves the right to refuse the return or to charge a minimum 15% restocking fee. All returned items must be in new condition, in their original unaltered box (including an intact UPC code) and must include all packing material, blank warranty cards, manuals and accessories. B&H can only refund the original purchase price. Shipping and handling fees are nonrefundable."
> 
> 
> "Defective or Damaged Items
> Defective items may be repaired, exchanged or refunded at our discretion for the same model or manufacturer's equivalent model"
> 
> "Refunds & Credits
> Once we receive and inspect your item(s), we will credit your account. Please allow 5-7 days for a credit to appear on your account. In most cases, we will issue your refund in the same way you made the original purchase. If payment was made by check, the refund check will be issued no sooner than 10 business days after the date of purchase. Please note: we can only refund the original purchase price. Shipping and handling fees are nonrefundable."
> 
> Wouldn't want to be in a position to have to try and convince a retailer what their policy means and that a dead/stuck pixel means the product is defective when they reserve the right to make that determination.


You are injecting your own sentiments into the return policy. They are not fairly ambiguous. "If you are dissatisfied with your purchase for any reason", "Please read conditions below. If all conditions are not met, B&H reserves the right to refuse the return or to charge a minimum 15% restocking fee. All returned items must be in new condition, in their original unaltered box (including an intact UPC code) and must include all packing material, blank warranty cards, manuals and accessories. " I don't care what the customer service guy told you or how you interpreted it, your credit card company will act on the written policy. 

They clearly state that the restocking fee only applies if you return an item with missing items/materials, like literally every other online store. You could literally tell them you don't want it anymore and get 100% of your money back. I've never had any issues returning to B and H. 

If you are so worried about it, order from somewhere else.


----------



## QuantumPion

After mulling things over and seeing the free keyboard deal disappear and reappear on newegg I decided to take the plunge and order this monitor. I've been using a QNIX/Xstar for 6+ years. I really like the colors and contrast of them, hopefully the color quality of the LG won't be too much of a downgrade. I've been wanting a gsync monitor for years but can't stand the washed out/poor quality of the TN varients or the horrid IPS glow of the IPS varients, nor did I want an ultrawide. So this was finally something new worthy of looking into. Will post impressions once I get it next week.


----------



## G woodlogger

VEGA, I could not find that cable in Europe except I could email a guy in Austria, but it would be to expensive and complicated with sale tax. I will probably just buy the Lindy cable I can get cheaply here. I can return it at an reasonably rate if it wont give me 80+ Hz's. 

I feel I will have to wait till autumn as windows 10 doesn't seem stable enough for 4 years before reinstalling. I also need a graphics card, so hope to get a get gtx 2070. Normally not a problem, but I feel it is so an unpredictable year. I am afraid I will be sitting there with the monitor and 2070 would only perform like a 1080+5-15% on current games and expencive. I feel I need gtx 1080 ti performance allready now.


----------



## JackCY

It's on Amazon.de but not sold by Amazon yet if ever, price is nuts.

https://www.amazon.de/LG-Electronics-32GK850G-B-LED-Monitor-schwarz/dp/B078TTXLW5/

But it's the only place I know that covers return shipping, where as otherwise it depends on country.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> It's on Amazon.de, price is nuts.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/LG-Electronics-32GK850G-B-LED-Monitor-schwarz/dp/B078TTXLW5/
> 
> But it's the only place I know that covers return shipping, where as otherwise it depends on country.


It's not sold or fulfilled by Amazon so return shipping won't be covered.


----------



## padman

G woodlogger said:


> VEGA, I could not find that cable in Europe except I could email a guy in Austria, but it would be to expensive and complicated with sale tax. I will probably just buy the Lindy cable I can get cheaply here. I can return it at an reasonably rate if it wont give me 80+ Hz's.
> 
> I feel I will have to wait till autumn as windows 10 doesn't seem stable enough for 4 years before reinstalling. I also need a graphics card, so hope to get a get gtx 2070. Normally not a problem, but I feel it is so an unpredictable year. I am afraid I will be sitting there with the monitor and 2070 would only perform like a 1080+5-15% on current games and expencive. I feel I need gtx 1080 ti performance allready now.


Hey. I'm also from Denmark and I will be buying this monitor from https://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90716643/lg-32gk850g-b.asp next month.
If you pay via Paypal you can get up to 220DKK refunded for your return shipping. Sign up and read the terms here: https://www.paypal.com/dk/webapps/mpp/refunded-returns


----------



## G woodlogger

I am not that much in a hurry. It is at the 800 eur price I am interrested. The euro have gone up last weeks so with fortunatly timming there are a chance I can get it at that price here that is at 6000 dkr.


----------



## JackCY

padman said:


> It's not sold or fulfilled by Amazon so return shipping won't be covered.


So I thought too but considering other sellers on Amazon.de I read those conditions in more detail and it seems they are supposed to refund the shipping same as Amazon.de does if you return within 14 days of purchase.



> This table applies only to orders from commercial sellers from 19 April 2017. Orders made before this date and all orders from private Sellers are subject to the return guidelines of the respective seller, which may differ from this table.


https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201819160
https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201889730

It probably was up to sellers until April last year but not anymore. Checking 3rd party seller conditions they are often none or it just links to Amazon conditions etc. one would have to email case by case to check and verify.
To me what Amazon.de has there for Market place (3rd party commercial seller) returns it seems return shipping should be refunded.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> So I thought too but considering other sellers on Amazon.de I read those conditions in more detail and it seems they are supposed to refund the shipping same as Amazon.de does if you return within 14 days of purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201819160
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201889730
> 
> It probably was up to sellers until April last year but not anymore. Checking 3rd party seller conditions they are often none or it just links to Amazon conditions etc. one would have to email case by case to check and verify.
> To me what Amazon.de has there for Market place (3rd party commercial seller) returns it seems return shipping should be refunded.



Return shipping won't be refunded if something is sold via their Marketplace, believe me I've tried. It is entirely up to the seller and 99% of them won't do it. They are not obliged to do so by EU law. They have to refund the initial shipping costs, EU law guarantees that but not return costs. Why would the seller have to pay because you changed your mind?

When buying from Marketplace all communications about returns, warranty have to be done directly to the seller. Amazon is just literally displaying the item.

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/shopping/guarantees-returns/index_en.htm


> Some traders may not charge you for returning the goods. However, the trader should inform you if you have to pay the costs of returning the goods. If they don't inform you that you must pay for your return, the trader will have to pay the cost of your return. You don't have to pay any other charges that you were not informed of.


So basically, if they inform you about it, which is usually in their Terms and Conditions, you have to pay return costs.

Your best option is paying with PayPal. They cover up to 12 returns per year and up to around 30 EUR per each return.


----------



## JackCY

Well if Amazon put it into the conditions and guarantees and the sellers agreed to these to be able to sell on Amazon, then these conditions apply to them as they have agreed to provide such services even if they are not required to by law in most countries. It sure is a hassle but if Amazon confirms it, then even the seller says no, you just invoke AZ guarantee. Well changed mind or defective etc. it is up to the sellers to accept the conditions and sell on Amazon or do not accept and do not sell, the competition is fierce at times in retail and some shops provide even better services on their own without being required to by law or Amazon. They still make money they wouldn't do it otherwise, they just spread the costs into prices overall as always.

With monitors it's not even about changing mind, it's about companies selling defective products purposefully and getting away with it.

Asked the seller out of curiosity, will see what they reply about their policy.

Directly from the sellers website conditions: https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/group/agbs/allgemeine-geschaeftsbedingungen.asp


> The direct cost of returning the goods shall be borne by you if the price of the goods to be returned does not exceed an amount of € 40.00. Otherwise, returning goods shall be free of charge for you. We shall collect at our cost items from you that are not suitable for shipping as parcels.


In that case you can just buy it from them cheaper and skip Amazon and the higher price there, but also give up any leverage Amazon may provide when shopping from less trustworthy sellers.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> Well if Amazon put it into the conditions and guarantees and the sellers agreed to these to be able to sell on Amazon, then these conditions apply to them as they have agreed to provide such services even if they are not required to by law in most countries. It sure is a hassle but if Amazon confirms it, then even the seller says no, you just invoke AZ guarantee. Well changed mind or defective etc. it is up to the sellers to accept the conditions and sell on Amazon or do not accept and do not sell, the competition is fierce at times in retail and some shops provide even better services on their own without being required to by law or Amazon. They still make money they wouldn't do it otherwise, they just spread the costs into prices overall as always.
> 
> With monitors it's not even about changing mind, it's about companies selling defective products purposefully and getting away with it.
> 
> Asked the seller out of curiosity, will see what they reply about their policy.
> 
> Directly from the sellers website conditions: https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/group/agbs/allgemeine-geschaeftsbedingungen.asp


It's still 70 EUR cheaper to buy directly from their website.
It will cost me 18 EUR to return the package after PayPal chips in on the return cost. Not worth buying through Amazon at all.

Edit: Ah they refund the return costs outside Amazon too. Well. I'm still waiting for more retailers that sell it for 850 EUR. Or maybe even order it from that Portugeese retailer for 800 EUR.


----------



## strong island 1

MistaSparkul said:


> Nah the monitor performs good enough for me. I'm no hardcore competitive gamer anyways so I find the motion performance satisfactory. My other monitors are a Dell S2417DG which has superior motion clarity that I don't mind losing in favor of stronger contrast on this monitor, and an HP Omen X35 which I find just a tad bit too slow, but the 100Hz refresh rate cap mostly contributes to that.





JackCY said:


> I would get the LG not the Dell ultrawide, why? At the Dell size glow will be crazy without a polarization filter that they can't be bothered to use on monitors anymore, contrast is under 1000:1, I don't like cylindrically curved displays especially when the curves are botched and not even complete as on the Samsung panels that have flat sides and only center is curved all while this curving ruins panel uniformities and causes other issues and no application nor driver nor monitor offers a compensation so that the rendered output from PC is correctly done for a curved surface, it's all so far rendered for flat surfaces. VR has their own processing to do these compensations/changes for their curved output but curved monitors have no such stuff yet if ever, most people are not bothered or can't see that the rendered output is incorrect so for most it's a non issue.
> 
> Just get the LG I would say. It's a little bigger than the Dell though and with lower resolution and PPI.
> 
> As always choose an option that allows you a cheap return if needed.





padman said:


> I know for sure somewhere in this 70+ page thread there's people that had both monitors on their desk and they explained why they kept the LG. Also a few people that returned the alienware and got this LG instead. For some reason the "search this thread" button does not seem to work properly after OCN migrated to new forum platform because I'm getting no results so I can't link you the posts directly..



thanks a lot guys, I think this will def be my next monitor. Just bought a cheap $50 keyboard so I can return and save some money.

Ya this place is wierd right now. Havent been here for over a year and everything is so different.


----------



## Gregix

Does it have ULMB or not?
I mean as user xl2720z I am in love of benqs blurr reduction and playing only with it. I would love to switch to screen with similar capabilities and better colours.


----------



## Leopardi

Gregix said:


> Does it have ULMB or not?
> I mean as user xl2720z I am in love of benqs blurr reduction and playing only with it. I would love to switch to screen with similar capabilities and better colours.


Nope.


----------



## G woodlogger

Next time I upgrade, after this one, a good 4k VA would definitely have to have ULMB, but my current 4790k would not be fast enough for 120 fps anyway, and games need to be designed for it.


----------



## Hunched

The longer this takes the more I don't like the idea of spending $1000+ CAD on an LCD that will probably be beat in a year or two.
OLED please.
Also costs almost as much as my PC when I built it, makes me feel like I need to spend even more money upgrading to justify it.
1070 with a i5 4690k still.
Though theres no point in buying any existing Intel CPU's and there won't be new ones in 2018.
2019 though will probably be new i7's which would force me to get a new motherboard and DDR5...

No way LCD's would still be $850+ if OLED competition existed which it should. Expensive just because they can be


----------



## padman

Hunched said:


> The longer this takes the more I don't like the idea of spending $1000+ CAD on an LCD that will probably be beat in a year or two.
> OLED please.
> Also costs almost as much as my PC when I built it, makes me feel like I need to spend even more money upgrading to justify it.
> 1070 with a i5 4690k still.
> Though theres no point in buying any existing Intel CPU's and there won't be new ones in 2018.
> 2019 though will probably be new i7's which would force me to get a new motherboard and DDR5...
> 
> No way LCD's would still be $850+ if OLED competition existed which it should. Expensive just because they can be



There must be a reason there's no OLED monitors for the masses. Probably the same reason that took the Dell UP3017Q out of the market after just few months. It also cost a kidney.. I'm afraid we're not seeing any OLED monitors anytime soon... Which is just sad.


----------



## Malinkadink

Hunched said:


> The longer this takes the more I don't like the idea of spending $1000+ CAD on an LCD that will probably be beat in a year or two.
> OLED please.
> Also costs almost as much as my PC when I built it, makes me feel like I need to spend even more money upgrading to justify it.
> 1070 with a i5 4690k still.
> Though theres no point in buying any existing Intel CPU's and there won't be new ones in 2018.
> 2019 though will probably be new i7's which would force me to get a new motherboard and DDR5...
> 
> No way LCD's would still be $850+ if OLED competition existed which it should. Expensive just because they can be



I think i'll just be grabbing a 2018 OLED set when they're available so long as BFI will work with game mode and latency is 20ms or less. May or may not upgrade to 2019 sets which will surely have 120hz with HDMI 2.1.


----------



## gypsygib

Hunched said:


> The longer this takes the more I don't like the idea of spending $1000+ CAD on an LCD that will probably be beat in a year or two.
> OLED please.
> Also costs almost as much as my PC when I built it, makes me feel like I need to spend even more money upgrading to justify it.
> 1070 with a i5 4690k still.
> Though theres no point in buying any existing Intel CPU's and there won't be new ones in 2018.
> 2019 though will probably be new i7's which would force me to get a new motherboard and DDR5...
> 
> No way LCD's would still be $850+ if OLED competition existed which it should. Expensive just because they can be


If it was out now in Canada, I'd have no issue spending $1000+ on it compared to the IPS offerings which are about $100-$150 less, generally, assuming colors aren't washed out (really was hoping for saturated TV colors) and there are no VA motion issues which I don't think there are. Mainstream OLED for monitors seems like a long way off, and who knows how long for high refresh rate GSYNC OLED monitors, although I know LG demoed something in 2016 that was 120Hz but that was TV and appears to be vaporware and it seems to take eons for new GSYNC monitors to release. Also, cutting edge gaming monitor tech doesn't seem like any company's priority except AU Optronics, they're not making OLEDs any time soon. 

And there's the one big issue to resolve, burn in. PCs can have static screens for hours, all day even in offices so I'm not holding my breath for OLED becoming mainstream on PC in the near future and I'm not sure if they've solved the issue of some colors degrading faster than others. If/when they release gaming GSYNC OLED monitors, the industry will be well into 4k everywhere and I'm looking for a 1440p GYNC high Hz monitor for the next 3 or so years as I prefer high Hz and we probably have to wait until the GTX 1200 series releases for that to be available in anything less than a xx80ti at 4K. A 30% improvement on a 1080ti puts you at best in the high 80s to low 90s range on new AAA titles at very high/ultra settings. I'd also bet that Nvidia/AMD are going to raise MSRP across the line as they probably don't want to be the only ones not profiting from inflated GPU prices. 

For my current 1440p 144Hz GSYNC monitor purposes, this could be the best so assuming there are no color/motion clarity issues my only real concern is the drop in PPI and that weird sudden drop in color quality 3/4 inches from the edges. My 27" 1440p monitor already sits as far back on my desk as possible so I imagine I will notice a drop in sharpness and the idea of going back to what's essentially 1080p/24" PPI is concerning. No one seems to be saying it's an issue here which is a good sign but I can't know if it's fine for me in my set up without being able to see it in person.


----------



## G woodlogger

What if shops demand you buy a montor, or some other things I don't need, to buy one on next gen cards? How can I commit to buy one of these, now? If I have bought a card before from them, I should be able to buy a new card at MSRP, but of cause the shop does not proffit from that!


----------



## MistaSparkul

gypsygib said:


> If it was out now in Canada, I'd have no issue spending $1000+ on it compared to the IPS offerings which are about $100-$150 less, generally, assuming colors aren't washed out (really was hoping for saturated TV colors) and there are no VA motion issues which I don't think there are. Mainstream OLED for monitors seems like a long way off, and who knows how long for high refresh rate GSYNC OLED monitors, although I know LG demoed something in 2016 that was 120Hz but that was TV and appears to be vaporware and it seems to take eons for new GSYNC monitors to release. Also, cutting edge gaming monitor tech doesn't seem like any company's priority except AU Optronics, they're not making OLEDs any time soon.
> 
> And there's the one big issue to resolve, burn in. PCs can have static screens for hours, all day even in offices so I'm not holding my breath for OLED becoming mainstream on PC in the near future and I'm not sure if they've solved the issue of some colors degrading faster than others. If/when they release gaming GSYNC OLED monitors, the industry will be well into 4k everywhere and I'm looking for a 1440p GYNC high Hz monitor for the next 3 or so years as I prefer high Hz and we probably have to wait until the GTX 1200 series releases for that to be available in anything less than a xx80ti at 4K. A 30% improvement on a 1080ti puts you at best in the high 80s to low 90s range on new AAA titles at very high/ultra settings. I'd also bet that Nvidia/AMD are going to raise MSRP across the line as they probably don't want to be the only ones not profiting from inflated GPU prices.
> 
> For my current 1440p 144Hz GSYNC monitor purposes, this could be the best so assuming there are no color/motion clarity issues my only real concern is the drop in PPI and that weird sudden drop in color quality 3/4 inches from the edges. My 27" 1440p monitor already sits as far back on my desk as possible so I imagine I will notice a drop in sharpness and the idea of going back to what's essentially 1080p/24" PPI is concerning. No one seems to be saying it's an issue here which is a good sign but I can't know if it's fine for me in my set up without being able to see it in person.


This is the most impressive VA gaming monitor I've used but it still does suffer from certain weakness in response times. It's quite similar to the Eizo FG2421 in that regard so if you have any experience with that monitor it would be your closest representation of this monitor when it comes to motion clarity. On colors, most TVs just have oversaturated color presets. I set this thing to the same specs as my 4k IPS (120 nits brightness, 6500k white point, gamma 2.2) and the colors are not at all washed out when compared to that, but it does lose saturation towards the edges as expected. I think I can finally settle down on a monitor now. My HP Omen X35 just wasn't really cutting it on image quality and motion performance and I don't mind trading off 21:9 aspect ratio for 165Hz.


----------



## Leopardi

padman said:


> There must be a reason there's no OLED monitors for the masses. Probably the same reason that took the Dell UP3017Q out of the market after just few months. It also cost a kidney.. I'm afraid we're not seeing any OLED monitors anytime soon... Which is just sad.


Didn't asus just announce a 21.6" OLED monitor during CES?


----------



## JackCY

Leopardi said:


> Didn't asus just announce a 21.6" OLED monitor during CES?


That's an older JOLED medical panel no one else bothered to release for consumer market yet. So Asus made that show piece product almost no one will buy.

I'm not sure a comparison with the snail smeary Eizo FG2421 is good, certainly doesn't look good if it's that slow for transitioning from black as Eizo FG2421 was. Sadly not many reviewers measure response times from black such as 0-50, 0-100, 0-150, while 0-50 is the one to look for with VA especially. From the comparison photos with AUO IPS it didn't look that bad, comparable, though I don't think OCN restored photos yet  I don't have the LG photo saved, it's author would have to reupload.


----------



## MistaSparkul

JackCY said:


> That's an older JOLED medical panel no one else bothered to release for consumer market yet. So Asus made that show piece product almost no one will buy.
> 
> I'm not sure a comparison with the snail smeary Eizo FG2421 is good, certainly doesn't look good if it's that slow for transitioning from black as Eizo FG2421 was. Sadly not many reviewers measure response times from black such as 0-50, 0-100, 0-150, while 0-50 is the one to look for with VA especially. From the comparison photos with AUO IPS it didn't look that bad, comparable, though I don't think OCN restored photos yet  I don't have the LG photo saved, it's author would have to reupload.


Exactly mosy reviews did not bother to show the most important response times for a VA panel and so it could be misleading. I don't feel it's AS slow as the FG2421 but it still shows similar weak areas in response time. We would need TFTC to confirm how much of an improvement there is with numbers so people can decide if it's worth it.


----------



## JackCY

This is the AUO IPS XF270HUA at 1/100 shutter time:

OD: OFF, normal, extreme



Who did upload the LG 32GK850G has to reupload for comparison or someone else take a photo at 1/100 shutter time. I can't retake a photo of the XF270HUA anymore if you upload at different shutter time.
The AUO IPS isn't super fast either but the out of black transitions aren't any slower than the rest really.
The area to look at is the dark UFO and it's possible black trail/smear on many VA but they often smear on all 3 backgrounds to some amount. The photo uploaded before didn't seem to have much smearing and seemed decent especially for VA, comparable to the AUO IPS.

I've used the XF270HUA on extreme OD for gaming, it does offer that tiny bit more clarity and speed while I couldn't see any obvious artifacts in games, movies etc. it's just on UFO one can see them a bit.


----------



## Sedolf

Sorry but even hand-panning the camera to get pursuit photos gives better results than these static pictures. 
Use 1/41 shutter for 165Hz and 1/36 shutter for 144Hz and shoot the pics while tracking the UFOs with your camera.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> This is the AUO IPS XF270HUA at 1/100 shutter time:
> 
> OD: OFF, normal, extreme
> 
> 
> 
> Who did upload the LG 32GK850G has to reupload for comparison or someone else take a photo at 1/100 shutter time. I can't retake a photo of the XF270HUA anymore if you upload at different shutter time.
> The AUO IPS isn't super fast either but the out of black transitions aren't any slower than the rest really.
> The area to look at is the dark UFO and it's possible black trail/smear on many VA but they often smear on all 3 backgrounds to some amount. The photo uploaded before didn't seem to have much smearing and seemed decent especially for VA, comparable to the AUO IPS.
> 
> I've used the XF270HUA on extreme OD for gaming, it does offer that tiny bit more clarity and speed while I couldn't see any obvious artifacts in games, movies etc. it's just on UFO one can see them a bit.


Let's just wait for a properly done pursuit camera shots from reviewers instead of taking static shots.. With the availability in Europe slowly increasing it shouldn't be too long before they get their hands on one.


----------



## JackCY

Sedolf said:


> Sorry but even hand-panning the camera to get pursuit photos gives better results than these static pictures.
> Use 1/41 shutter for 165Hz and 1/36 shutter for 144Hz and shoot the pics while tracking the UFOs with your camera.


I've done both with AG322QCX and the difference from doing a pursuit is minimal in terms if being able to see the smearing, all pursuit does is expose sample and hold smearing where as with static photo you can easily see even count the amount frames of the transition time. Taking a pursuit photo without a rig is very difficult and I have an 11fps camera, to get the panning perfectly horizontal and at the precise speed is not as easy as you may thing by hand that's why I don't do pursuit as it's difficult to capture and inconsistent for comparisons. Where as everyone can take a static photo for comparison, consistently and easily. See those white "dots" between the UFOs? Those have to form a line = correct speed when panning and capturing a pursuit photo, good luck doing that by hand all the while keeping it perfectly horizontal.

If you have the LG, sure do it, take a pursuit photo at the correct settings as defined by UFO, blurbusters for it.

---

For those wondering about computeruniverse.net on Amazon.de:



> thanks for your inquiry. You can return goods within 14 days after receiving. If the product-price is higher then 40 €, we will pay the return-costs.


They didn't say if this is an Amazon requirement or they do it of their own volition as they should according to terms on their own online shop. I would say it's an Amazon.de requirement since April last year for all sellers.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> For those wondering about computeruniverse.net on Amazon.de:
> They didn't say if this is an Amazon requirement or they do it of their own volition as they should according to terms on their own online shop. I would say it's an Amazon.de requirement since April last year for all sellers.


They dropped price down to 850 EUR now so it's on pair with most EU shops. If they cover return shipping then it's quite an attractive place to buy from.

BTW, you said you'd like a monitor with this panel but without G-Sync, Phillips 328M6FJMB appears to be just that. About to be released in EU.


----------



## JackCY

padman said:


> They dropped price down to 850 EUR now so it's on pair with most EU shops. If they cover return shipping then it's quite an attractive place to buy from.
> 
> BTW, you said you'd like a monitor with this panel but without G-Sync, Phillips 328M6FJMB appears to be just that. About to be released in EU.


It's not a good price. It's 799EUR in my country compensating for VAT % differences to match the German one, they have no stock but it's a reputable shop. Average yes it's around 850EUR and stock. Still way overpriced, double the refresh rate and quad the price? Not buying that.

Phillips 328M6FJMB:
Isn't that the Samsung panel same as in AG322QCX and C32HG70, the awaited Philips that took almost a year to get to market compared to AOC? Not getting that one either unless it's cheap because the smearing on those is real, already had the AG322QCX at home long ago returned it and didn't even try to get one without defects. It's why this LG (AUO panel) is attractive it may finally be a proper minimum smearing VA with over 100Hz.


----------



## Hunched

If only the CFG75 released and had the quality control and overdrive of this monitor.
Would be high contrast GSync for $500 and perfect for me.
This is $350 more just for 1440p which I don't even care about

Is it too much to ask for just one good high contrast high hz 1080p monitor to exist? Even without GSync there isn't one.
Its good we finally have one good high contrast high hz option though, but I'm never playing first person shooters at 1440p where I'm aiming for 200fps+

I'm sure we'll be seeing more good VA panels from AUO now but who knows what specs.
If 1080p is a dead thing of the past at least as I've said before this has 1:1 pixel mapping for it which works out to a perfect size but that feels like spending money on a Ferrari and never using its full potential or something

$350 black borders
And 1440p isn't even any good for movies or anything either


----------



## Hunched

Double post but I clicked the post button with 1 click, jesus this site is broken now


----------



## hemon

Any comparison with the Acer XB271HU? How is the LG in regards to response time and input lag?


----------



## Leopardi

hemon said:


> Any comparison with the Acer XB271HU? How is the LG in regards to response time and input lag?


Yes, seems to be about as good as XB271HU in motion/input lag.


----------



## JackCY

hemon said:


> Any comparison with the Acer XB271HU? How is the LG in regards to response time and input lag?


Ask the person who owns the LG and uploaded UFO photos to reupload. It seemed comparable without crazy black smearing. Is it worth paying $300 extra for this panel over the AUO IPS? Not really. But if you absolutely must have Gsync and cannot be satisfied with adaptive/free sync then this LG is probably a better option if you're OK with 32" and loss of saturation due to VA angles on the edges and when looking at it from an angle.
Hopefully it doesn't turn out later that this VA also has yellowing or other issues owners and reviewers didn't mention. Buy from a place where you can easily return.


----------



## padman

hemon said:


> Any comparison with the Acer XB271HU? How is the LG in regards to response time and input lag?


It performs very similar in those 2 fields. What you gain over it is 3 times higher contrast, absolutely no light bleed on the corners and no off-axis glow aka IPS-glow. What you loose is that the viewing angles are not as good as the Acer but still far better than TN panels and color saturation on the edges seem to drop a little depending on the diastance and angle you sit in respect to the screen. That's pretty much it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Not having any IPS glow alone is already worth the upgrade. I despise IPS glow. That's not even getting into the 3x better contrast (or more) and no terrible BLB and yellowing that padman mentioned.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I am unable to overclock my monitor to 165Hz. I keep getting a blue screen. Is the GTX 780 capable of running a 1440p monitor at 165Hz?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

hemon said:


> Any comparison with the Acer XB271HU? How is the LG in regards to response time and input lag?





padman said:


> It performs very similar in those 2 fields. What you gain over it is 3 times higher contrast, absolutely no light bleed on the corners and no off-axis glow aka IPS-glow. What you loose is that the viewing angles are not as good as the Acer but still far better than TN panels and color saturation on the edges seem to drop a little depending on the diastance and angle you sit in respect to the screen. That's pretty much it.


In addition, the edges are darker then the center when looking dead on at the monitor. This darker band is at least 1 inch wide from each edge. Also as has been mentioned previously in this thread, there is a "waterfall" effect. Depending on the viewing angle and distance from the monitor, the image appears to slope into and vanish into the edge of the monitor. This affects the last few pixels close to the monitor's edge.


----------



## padman

Nvidia ATI said:


> I am unable to overclock my monitor to 165Hz. I keep getting a blue screen. Is the GTX 780 capable of running a 1440p monitor at 165Hz?


Technically it is. You will really struggle to get any decent FPS on anything other than ~medium settings (highly depending on a game) but the resolution itself is supported by your GPU.
Do you have any other DP cable to check if it's not cable's fault? 
Do you have any other PC to try if it's not GPU's fault? 
Have you had any other monitor before running 1440p @ 165hz?

The 165hz mode even on the XB271HU/PG279Q does not always work. Manufacturers do not guarantee that your specific hardware configuration will be able to reach it. That's why it's called Overclock. Majority of the panels will reach it tho so you might have to return it if you run out of options and you *REALLY* want it on 165hz.


----------



## cracker

Nvidia ATI said:


> Also as has been mentioned previously in this thread, there is a "waterfall" effect. Depending on the viewing angle and distance from the monitor, the image appears to slope into and vanish into the edge of the monitor. This affects the last few pixels close to the monitor's edge.


Are there any photos or videos of this phenomenon? I can't really picture it in my head with that description and I'm wondering if it'd bother me if I saw it.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

padman said:


> Technically it is. You will really struggle to get any decent FPS on anything other than ~medium settings (highly depending on a game) but the resolution itself is supported by your GPU.
> Do you have any other DP cable to check if it's not cable's fault?
> Do you have any other PC to try if it's not GPU's fault?
> Have you had any other monitor before running 1440p @ 165hz?
> 
> The 165hz mode even on the XB271HU/PG279Q does not always work. Manufacturers do not guarantee that your specific hardware configuration will be able to reach it. That's why it's called Overclock. Majority of the panels will reach it tho so you might have to return it if you run out of options and you *REALLY* want it on 165hz.


Thanks for your response. I have tried two displayport cables with the same results; one of the cables came with the monitor. I just got a 1080ti today so I will test the monitor again after I install the new card. I do have 2x U3014 connected to the 780. I tested the LG with both U3011s working and then with just one of them active and still got the same blue screen. 

I hope I don't have to read the monitor. Newegg has a crappy return policy.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

cracker said:


> Are there any photos or videos of this phenomenon? I can't really picture it in my head with that description and I'm wondering if it'd bother me if I saw it.


I will try to post photos when I get back home from work.


----------



## Secluse

I just picked up this monitor and wrote a review over on reddit (https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/7u4yo7/lg_32gk850gb_review/?st=JD286X06&sh=c1e37450)

I apologize if I shouldn’t link, I can copy/paste the info here. Long story short - this monitor is awesome, and after trying 6 different 1440p/144hz IPS variants, this one I’m keeping.


----------



## Notwist

cracker said:


> Are there any photos or videos of this phenomenon? I can't really picture it in my head with that description and I'm wondering if it'd bother me if I saw it.


It won't bother you, you need to be really looking off angle to notice it when using the display.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Notwist said:


> It won't bother you, you need to be really looking off angle to notice it when using the display.


Or sit pretty close. But sitting too close isn't really optimal anyway since the ppi is a bit on the low side. I use mine about 3ft away and it's not an issue.


----------



## gypsygib

Just stumbled upon this, seems like a pretty honest user review. Motion clarity looks comparable to IPS Gsync 1440p panels according to this guy. Now, the waiting game for a gdamn Canada release.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/7u4yo7/lg_32gk850gb_review/

"A little context to my review: * it's a personal review of the monitor without fancy calibration equipment * I have been using 27" IPS monitors for the past 10 years (1080p for 4 years and 1440p for 6 years) * I went through 6 144hz 1440p IPS panels (XB270, XB271 and PG279q). I returned all of them due to terrible QC. Maybe the QC has gotten better, I never tried the Viewsonic version because that panel is just flawed and the lottery is tiring * I have never pulled the trigger on the high-end TN because I know from reviews I would return it (color banding). So I'm not sure what a truly fast monitor looks like

So with that context onto the review:

Colors: The colors do not seem to match that of my existing U2711 and U2715 monitors. I have not yet calibrated the monitor, but the colors seem slightly more dull. They are still good, and I suspect calibration will make the monitor pop. Even if this is the best it gets, it's good enough for me. The U2711 is the best of the 3

Size: The monitor is big, but I quickly got comfortable with the size after a few hours of playing. The increase in pixel DPI is noticeable. It's more noticeable in windows with text, however less noticeable in games. I don't use AA everywhere (e.g. PUBG), so the edges are more noticeable, however I think this is just me being used to a 27" 1440p monitor for the past 6 years (this feels closer to my old 27" 1080p monitor). I have no doubt in a few months I'll feel 27" is too small, but DPI is a factor but barely a con for my use case.

Glow: The lack of IPS glow is... wonderful. Blacks are still not black, however it's significantly better. My U2715 has noticeable glow that shows in dark scenes, the VA panel is definitely better. I need to play with the gamma settings more, I look forward to a TFTCentral profile, because I suspect it needs some tweaking. This is a big plus to me, I hate glow and I enjoy the improved contrast.

Viewing Angle: I sit square on so the viewing angle isn't a big deal to me (this ain't a movie monitor), but since the monitor is larger, there is definitely a slight 'tunneling' effect, i.e. it's a little darker on the periphery of my vision. I have to specifically look for it, when gaming it's not noticeable, but it's definitely there if you look for compared to IPS. Once again, a minor con.

Refresh: 144HZ is awesome. I don't find the need to OC the monitor for 165HZ. This is the primary reason I pulled the trigger on this monitor - I've been looking for a 144HZ GSYNC monitor for over a year, and this by far is the biggest pro.

Refresh: I've never owned a fast TN panel (see above), however I spent months cycling through the 144HZ IPS panels where I had no issue with the refresh / responsiveness. In my several hours of use with this monitor, I notice zero difference between this panel and the XB271 and PG279 - I don't see black smudging, I don't see colors smudging, I don't see any smudging. Considering I'm used to 60HZ panels with way worse response times, this shouldn't surprise anyone. Maybe I just haven't hit the right 'scene', but nothing that my eyes can notice. I use the 'FAST' setting, I haven't tested 'FASTER' because I assume there will be overshoot, but I cannot see a con.

The first monitor I received had a single dead pixel. It got returned, the replacement arrived yesterday, and the panel appears flawless. For anyone that is looking for a 144HZ GSYNC monitor and cannot handle TN, give this a go, it's what I have been looking for 18 months now. Clearly I only have 5-6 hours of use on this thing, so take that for what it's worth, but the cons compared to my ultrasharp are barely noticeable, the pro's are massive for gaming. I think LG cracked the formula until OLED or whatever is next comes along."


----------



## Maten

I have to admit this is the monitor i could be happy with. It´s been 10 years since i bought my first computer and started playing. Monitor is the most important thing in gaming, because its the thing showing the picture. Until now they have allways been bad. TN and IPS just have too much problems. More i have been reading about this the more i have been certain i am going to buy this soon as it comes to nordic. Price is very cheap compared to ultrawide monitors.


----------



## QuantumPion

I received my monitor yesterday. My initial impressions echo that of previous comments and that reddit reviewer. I only had a couple hours to play with it but so far I like it. There does not seem to be any dead pixels which is a relief. My previous monitor is an Xstar DP2710 which is a Samsung PLS panel. It has excellent colors, viewing angles, decent contrast, overclockable to ~100 hz, and no IPS glow. So coming from that, there are some tradeoffs with this monitor. I have tried both the TN and IPS gysnc monitors in the past but returned them all due to major issues (dead pixels, IPS glow, awful gamma calibration, etc) but will most likely be keeping this monitor.

- The waterfall effect mentioned previously is there, but only if you specifically look for and focus on it. It appears as a very thin (1 pixel) lense-like distortion. It is totally a non-issue as it is not at all visible during normal use.

- The color quality/vividness/saturation is a moderate step down from my Xstar PLS but it is better than the gaming TN/AHVA panels. It is squarely in between in this regard. I would call the color quality adequate in that I will probably eventually get used to it.

- The viewing angles are definitely this monitor's downside and tradeoff. I would say it is similar to TN panels, but on the horizontal axis instead of vertical.

- No IPS glow or BLB, yay. That, combined with decent colors, good contrast, fast response time, and gsync make this monitor worth it.

- Coming from a 27" 2k monitor, this 32" 2k monitor is definitely a bit pixely. I wish it was a 27"-30" size instead but oh well. It's not as bad as 27" 1080p monitors anyway.

- I like the OSD and controls, actually reasonably easy to use.

- I like how the connections in the back stick out straight instead of being oriented down. I wish more monitors did this.

- The stand does not go low enough for me. Also the stand's feet stick out too far and are too tall, my keyboard cannot sit over them. I will probably use a different mount. On that note, does anyone know of any 3rd party mounts that use the click-in style of connector that this panel has?


----------



## larrydavid

QuantumPion said:


> - The stand does not go low enough for me. Also the stand's feet stick out too far and are too tall, my keyboard cannot sit over them. I will probably use a different mount. On that note, does anyone know of any 3rd party mounts that use the click-in style of connector that this panel has?


I also wish the stand went lower. I'm also interested to hear about alternate mount options.


----------



## JackCY

It should have Vesa 100x100mm, so what more do you want? But it may with LG adapter only, which certainly sucks if they did it that way. Both reviews say it has VESA 100x100mm but LG specs either don't say or say NO but then people comment about manual page 18 etc. and the VESA mounting.


----------



## Fritzz

I did a shallow wall mount 100 x 100. Had to grind down the edges a little bit since it it recessed into the back of the monitor. No adapter needed.


----------



## RolloLodbrok

I JUST TOOK THE PLUNGE! I have just ordered mine from https://computerpirates.co.uk/catalog/product/view/id/26466/ - They cover returns/shipping/warranty and have pretty good reviews and use DPD. The website is pretty sketchy but they have good reviews. I'll feedback how it goes.


----------



## QuantumPion

JackCY said:


> It should have Vesa 100x100mm, so what more do you want?


While I'm sure the LG32GK850G does have vesa mounts I am wondering if there is a 3rd party mount that has the quick connect pin system. Or if that is just a unique design for this monitor and the stand it comes with. Because I like it and it is more convenient than having to screw things in.


----------



## gypsygib

Limscave just got the panel and should have review by this weekend according to him.

He's not a pro reviewer but makes very good amateur reviews and comparisons with motion/uniformity/contrast/colors, etc. tests.

And because he's not a pro reviewer he's pretty good at responding to any questions you may have.


----------



## Leopardi

gypsygib said:


> Limscave just got the panel and should have review by this weekend according to him.
> 
> He's not a pro reviewer but makes very good amateur reviews and comparisons with motion/uniformity/contrast/colors, etc. tests.
> 
> And because he's not a pro reviewer he's pretty good at responding to any questions you may have.


Lim's does very good blb/ips glow comparisons and doesn't like it at all himself. Should be interesting to see what he's got for the black uniformity/glow part of the video


----------



## JackCY

QuantumPion said:


> While I'm sure the LG32GK850G does have vesa mounts I am wondering if there is a 3rd party mount that has the quick connect pin system. Or if that is just a unique design for this monitor and the stand it comes with. Because I like it and it is more convenient than having to screw things in.


No one makes that for their monitors as far as I know, so you can get a VESA quick disconnect and it will work with any monitor that supports VESA mount, in case you need to reconnect the monitor twice a day for some reason.


----------



## padman

gypsygib said:


> Limscave just got the panel and should have review by this weekend according to him.
> 
> He's not a pro reviewer but makes very good amateur reviews and comparisons with motion/uniformity/contrast/colors, etc. tests.
> 
> And because he's not a pro reviewer he's pretty good at responding to any questions you may have.


I wonder if he bought it himself or got LG to sent a sample to him. Simply because that would mean tftcentral/pcmonitors most likely have a sample on their way too.


----------



## gypsygib

padman said:


> I wonder if he bought it himself or got LG to sent a sample to him. Simply because that would mean tftcentral/pcmonitors most likely have a sample on their way too.


I think he buys them himself, which is one of the reason's I like his reviews. Real world experience so to speak. He plans on having a whole segment on how much consumer monitors differ among the same model. I know personally that they are definitely NOT created equal after going through 5 XB271hu's. Contrast ratio, gamma, uniformity, max brightness, even sharpness varies significantly. So much that one panel could be easily have been sold as an upgraded model of another.

Not sure if TFT and PCM received there's or if LG is still cherry picking. Although, compared to IPS, it seems like there's a lot less to cherry pick on this panel. Only thing I've seen vary significantly is contrast ratio with some people maxing out in the low 2100s.


----------



## padman

gypsygib said:


> Only thing I've seen vary significantly is contrast ratio with some people maxing out in the low 2100s.


You talking about the guy earlier in this thread trying to measure contrast with his own colorimeter? I believe PCmonitors guy stepped in and pointed out his colorimeter is not suitable for measuring contrast on VA panels. I can't link you the post because search in this "new" forum is broken or something.

Edit: Manually scrolled few pages back and found it, here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-63.html#post26558271


----------



## Necrocis85

padman said:


> You talking about the guy earlier in this thread trying to measure contrast with his own colorimeter? I believe PCmonitors guy stepped in and pointed out his colorimeter is not suitable for measuring contrast on VA panels. I can't link you the post because search in this "new" forum is broken or something.
> 
> Edit: Manually scrolled few pages back and found it, here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-63.html#post26558271


That was me with my Spyder 5 meter. I was able to borrow a Colormunki Smile. While it is a budget meter, and I’m not sure of the overall quality of it, it was able to measure at just under 3400:1 in contrast. While I would love to get a better meter, I would have to convince the wife to let me spend the money, and since I just had to convince her to let me buy the monitor, I haven’t pushed the idea.


----------



## gypsygib

padman said:


> You talking about the guy earlier in this thread trying to measure contrast with his own colorimeter? I believe PCmonitors guy stepped in and pointed out his colorimeter is not suitable for measuring contrast on VA panels. I can't link you the post because search in this "new" forum is broken or something.
> 
> Edit: Manually scrolled few pages back and found it, here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-63.html#post26558271


I stand corrected which is very good news. Seems there's are no real hardware variations, which is excellent. The quicker the panel lotto is over the better as far as I'm concerned. So tired of spending $1000 plus dollars and not knowing if my purchase will make me happy. Seems like LG may have resolved the VA pixel response issue. Wasn't that long ago that people said IPS wasn't good for gaming because of slow pixel response times. Took a couple years to fix that. Would love for the same progress to have reached VA.


----------



## JackCY

gypsygib said:


> I stand corrected which is very good news. Seems there's are no real hardware variations, which is excellent. The quicker the panel lotto is over the better as far as I'm concerned. So tired of spending $1000 plus dollars and not knowing if my purchase will make me happy. Seems like LG may have resolved the VA pixel response issue. Wasn't that long ago that people said IPS wasn't good for gaming because of slow pixel response times. Took a couple years to fix that. Would love for the same progress to have reached VA.


It's an AUO panel, LG only puts it in a shell and adds a PCB while Nvidia sells them another piece of PCB...
First IPS used to be slower but sub 10ms IPS is around a while they just don't pair it with faster refresh electronics.
I don't think LG makes any VAs and if they do it's probably ultrawides or TVs etc. They make IPS and OLED that's for sure. VAs as far as I'm aware they buy from AUO.

If only a more budget minded company used this panel in their monitor and didn't add a $300 mark up by forcing a Gsync PCB from Nvidia.

Contrast ratio is tricky to measure accurately because of black level, a tiny variance changes the ratio a lot.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Thinking about picking one of these up but I have a few questions first (if an owner could answer for me):

- What is the total height of the monitor at its lowest possible height (with stand)?

- Is ghosting an issue?


Thanks guys!


----------



## gypsygib

JackCY said:


> It's an AUO panel, LG only puts it in a shell and adds a PCB while Nvidia sells them another piece of PCB...
> First IPS used to be slower but sub 10ms IPS is around a while they just don't pair it with faster refresh electronics.
> I don't think LG makes any VAs and if they do it's probably ultrawides or TVs etc. They make IPS and OLED that's for sure. VAs as far as I'm aware they buy from AUO.
> 
> If only a more budget minded company used this panel in their monitor and didn't add a $300 mark up by forcing a Gsync PCB from Nvidia.
> 
> Contrast ratio is tricky to measure accurately because of black level, a tiny variance changes the ratio a lot.


LG must do something, AOC and Viewsonic has the exact same AUO IPS panels in their models but they perform differently in terms of scaling and pixel response times. 

However, I do agree that it would be nice for some other company to take the panel and release a competitor that's more or less the same performance. Companies feel they can charge more based on brand strength.


----------



## Morkai

gypsygib said:


> LG must do something, AOC and Viewsonic has the exact same AUO IPS panels in their models but they perform differently in terms of scaling and pixel response times.
> 
> However, I do agree that it would be nice for some other company to take the panel and release a competitor that's more or less the same performance. Companies feel they can charge more based on brand strength.


The various monitor manufacturers implement their own overdrive, and the difference can be pretty huge. Asus frequently hits the sweetspot of fastest overdrive with no visible artifacts.
tftcentral publishes measurements of many pixel transition times on all overdrive settings, so you can compare the monitors they have reviewed.

I think this panel is new though, from auo, and most others use a pretty bad samsung panel. (Unless LG have made some groundbreaking overdrive discovery).
I really hope the new 35" ultrawides uses this auo model.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> If only a more budget minded company used this panel in their monitor and didn't add a $300 mark up by forcing a Gsync PCB from Nvidia.


There is one and it is about to launch in EU.
Phillips 328M6FJMB. https://www.philips.com.sg/c-p/328M6FJMB_69/momentum-curved-qhd-lcd-display-with-ambiglow/overview
The monitor is already out in many Asian countries.
The panel is confirmed to be the AUO panel like in this LG. Only difference is that it's curved. 
displayspecifications.com claims it's this exact panel http://www.panelook.com/M315DVR01.0 CELL_AUO_31.5_CELL_overview_28864.html

http://item.jd.com/4890814.html for ¥4599.00 which is ~587 EUR.


----------



## padman

Morkai said:


> I think this panel is new though, from auo, and most others use a pretty bad samsung panel. (Unless LG have made some groundbreaking overdrive discovery).
> I really hope the new 35" ultrawides uses this auo model.


The AUO panel inside this LG monitor has not been used by any other company before. All other use Samsung panels indeed.
The panel used here is a *non-curved variant* of http://www.panelook.com/M315DVR01.0 CELL_AUO_31.5_CELL_overview_28864.html


----------



## ptmax13

padman said:


> There is one and it is about to launch in EU.
> Phillips 328M6FJMB. https://www.philips.com.sg/c-p/328M6FJMB_69/momentum-curved-qhd-lcd-display-with-ambiglow/overview
> The monitor is already out in many Asian countries.
> The panel is confirmed to be the AUO panel like in this LG. Only difference is that it's curved.
> displayspecifications.com claims it's this exact panel http://www.panelook.com/M315DVR01.0 CELL_AUO_31.5_CELL_overview_28864.html
> 
> http://item.jd.com/4890814.html for ¥4599.00 which is ~587 EUR.


Curved panel == uniformity issues... so I think LG is still the best choice despite the higher cost...


----------



## padman

ptmax13 said:


> Curved panel == uniformity issues... so I think LG is still the best choice despite the higher cost...


 I agree, just wanted to show an alternative for @JackCY who doesn't want to pay ~250-300EUR extra "G-SYNC" tax.


----------



## ptmax13

padman said:


> I agree, just wanted to show an alternative for @JackCY who doesn't want to pay ~250-300EUR extra "G-SYNC" tax.


Yeah, it's the best alternative we have at the moment. Let's wait for some reviews to see how the uniformity is.


----------



## JackCY

gypsygib said:


> LG must do something, AOC and Viewsonic has the exact same AUO IPS panels in their models but they perform differently in terms of scaling and pixel response times.
> 
> However, I do agree that it would be nice for some other company to take the panel and release a competitor that's more or less the same performance. Companies feel they can charge more based on brand strength.


Scaling is done in electronics, the panel does no scaling, the PCB electronics you stick to it do. Pixel response times are defined by the panel and can be improved by running higher Hz and OD, OD differs between brands and models in it's tuning it helps on some panels quite a bit on some no amount of OD will remove the smearing/slow response.


Padman:
The Philips is supposed to be the Samsung HG70 panel, who confirmed by taking it apart or accessing service menu that it's AUO? Have you found a link? Not a fan of curved but if it's the same as this AUO panel in LG just curved I guess it's an option.

328M6FJRMB is another name of it, but neither show up anywhere in EU. I guess you're going by pcmonitors info about the EU release? Which is dated now.
Online there is only so much one can find about the Philips and on videos VA smearing is hard to capture.

I do not trust any of the panellook or display databases they are damn full of errors. They get basic known specs right but a panel type and brand are often a wild guess until someone owns verifies and corrects the entry in database.

Philips does mark it as MVA which would suggest AUO but sometimes companies like Asus etc. can't even get their own specs right on their own product pages, so who knows.
On the other hand Philips and AOC are under "one brand" now and this 328M6FJRMB has the same exact body as AOC AG322QCX (same mold/shape different "paint job"), which means it most likely comes from the same factory and I very much doubt they would make 2 monitors that are physically equal each with different panel, one would have the Samsung SVA and other AUO MVA, it's possible but unlikely. It's rather likely that AOC sells their variant in EU and US while Philips sells their in Asia. Even the stand attachment and power brick are exact same as AG322QCX from pictures, only stand legs seem to differ but are similarly large.

For those complaining about IPS glow, I guess VA glow and loss of saturation with angle is more acceptable? :/








That's the Philips.

Again as with AG322QCX I would say even from photos the edges on Philips are flat and not curved, as in the center is curved but 10-15cm from left/right edge is flat as a pancake. All the while it's still a cylindrical curve only not spherical. Making the curving a worthless distortion that ruins panel quality.

It's on Italian Amazon but unavailable and unsearchable via Amazon you have to get there via other means: https://www.amazon.it/Philips-328M6FJMB-69-computer-monitor/dp/B0767DNSMS

Many companies say IPS when they should say PLS or AHVA and MVA when in fact it's SVA or AMVA or many other variants or they just say VA and don't care to specify which VA type exactly.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> Scaling is done in electronics, the panel does no scaling, the PCB electronics you stick to it do. Pixel response times are defined by the panel and can be improved by running higher Hz and OD, OD differs between brands and models in it's tuning it helps on some panels quite a bit on some no amount of OD will remove the smearing/slow response.
> 
> 
> Padman:
> The Philips is supposed to be the Samsung HG70 panel, who confirmed by taking it apart or accessing service menu that it's AUO? Have you found a link? Not a fan of curved but if it's the same as this AUO panel in LG just curved I guess it's an option.
> 
> 328M6FJRMB is another name of it, but neither show up anywhere in EU. I guess you're going by pcmonitors info about the EU release? Which is dated now.
> Online there is only so much one can find about the Philips and on videos VA smearing is hard to capture.
> 
> I do not trust any of the panellook or display databases they are damn full of errors. They get basic known specs right but a panel type and brand are often a wild guess until someone owns verifies and corrects the entry in database.


I'm talking to Phillips customer support right now about EU release.
If you don't trust panelook or display databases then I guess your best bet is official spec:
https://www.philips.com.sg/c-p/328M...-qhd-lcd-display-with-ambiglow/specifications
*LCD panel type: MVA*
Samsung doesn't make MVA panels. Samsung makes SVA.

Edit: 328M6FJRMB is not another name of it, it's a diffrent variant that has wider gamut. The 328M6FJMB (without "R") is standard 16.7M colors.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> For those complaining about IPS glow, I guess VA glow and loss of saturation with angle is more acceptable? :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Philips.




That's the backlight bleed not "VA glow". You also don't know what ISO this was shot on, lots of noise so I guess pretty high.


----------



## padman

@JackCY You keep editing you post 100 times instead of replying so it's very hard to keep any kind of conversation with you because there's already more posts underneath the post you're editing and so one have no idea if you've actually read them or not. I wish edit was locked 5min after posting


----------



## JackCY

padman said:


> I'm talking to Phillips customer support right now about EU release.
> If you don't trust panelook or display databases then I guess your best bet is official spec:
> https://www.philips.com.sg/c-p/328M...-qhd-lcd-display-with-ambiglow/specifications
> *LCD panel type: MVA*
> Samsung doesn't make MVA panels. Samsung makes SVA.
> 
> Edit: 328M6FJRMB is not another name of it, it's a diffrent variant that has wider gamut. The 328M6FJMB (without "R") is standard 16.7M colors.


As before even the AOC AG322QCX is specified on their own specs pages as* MVA *when in fact it has the Samsung panel:
http://eu.aoc.com/en/gaming/products/ag322qcx/specs

Considering Philips is under same company as AOC and both monitors have the same physical shell and most likely are from same factory, both have the same misleading MVA on their specs pages, I would say both have Samsung panel from HG70 series, some have QD and wider gamut than standard some don't that's just a strip of backlight LEDs that changes.
That is not BLB that is VA glow.

This is BLB overexagerated to even show on AG322QCX otherwise there was close to none to the eye:










And glow, don't have a photo, will check, nope just video:
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=xrKp52Fahwo*


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> As before even the AOC AG322QCX is specified on their own specs pages as* MVA *when in fact it has the Samsung panel:
> http://eu.aoc.com/en/gaming/products/ag322qcx/specs


That's shame. No cheap Freesync alternative for you then


----------



## gypsygib

JackCY said:


> It's an AUO panel, LG only puts it in a shell and adds a PCB while Nvidia sells them another piece of PCB...
> First IPS used to be slower but sub 10ms IPS is around a while they just don't pair it with faster refresh electronics.
> I don't think LG makes any VAs and if they do it's probably ultrawides or TVs etc. They make IPS and OLED that's for sure. VAs as far as I'm aware they buy from AUO.
> 
> If only a more budget minded company used this panel in their monitor and didn't add a $300 mark up by forcing a Gsync PCB from Nvidia.





gypsygib said:


> LG must do something, AOC and Viewsonic has the exact same AUO IPS panels in their models but they perform differently in terms of scaling and pixel response times.
> 
> However, I do agree that it would be nice for some other company to take the panel and release a competitor that's more or less the same performance. Companies feel they can charge more based on brand strength.





JackCY said:


> Scaling is done in electronics, the panel does no scaling, the PCB electronics you stick to it do. Pixel response times are defined by the panel and can be improved by running higher Hz and OD, OD differs between brands and models in it's tuning it helps on some panels quite a bit on some no amount of OD will remove the smearing/slow response.


That's exactly my point, it's not just a matter of taking the same panel and throwing it into a company specific shell. The individual company's treatment of the panel matters quite a bit.


----------



## keith5

Wow this thread blew up. Just wanted to say I finally exchanged the monitor I got back in December (I had vertical scan lines, some dust and a dead pixel) and the new one is flawless. So there's still a lottery with this panel but it seems like the QC isn't terrible, I don't think anyone will be returning 5 of these to get a good one. LG did a great job with this thing.


----------



## Hunched

keith5 said:


> Wow this thread blew up.


Yea this is basically the most popular monitor there is right now and 5th most popular thread on all of OCN apparently.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hunched said:


> Yea this is basically the most popular monitor there is right now and 5th most popular thread on all of OCN apparently.


That doesn't take much to do considering the switch LOL


----------



## Hunched

CallsignVega said:


> That doesn't take much to do considering the switch LOL


I guess idk.
It still looks like it has more views than every other active thread made in 2017/18 in the Monitors and Displays section, and this thread was started in just November.


----------



## MistaSparkul

After using this monitor for about a week now it is definitely a keeper for me. Already sold off my Dell S2417DG but I'll keep my Omen X35 if I'm ever feeling up for some ultrawide. The colors on an IPS are slightly better sure but I would absolutely not trade off the far superior dark scene image quality of this monitor just to have slightly more vibrant colors in bright scenes. I use an Asus MG24U 4k IPS side monitor and I'd say the colors of the LG is like ~95% there to the Asus


----------



## Hunched

Shame that Gamma Mode 2 isn't 2.2 with 3 and 1 being above and below so you could use 3 for some extra vibrancy, or if the monitor just had a bit of overcoverage.
Gamma Mode 1 and 2 are as good as useless


----------



## MistaSparkul

Gamma mode 3 is definitely higher than 2.2 but not by much. I believe it measured 2.27, so it's not too bad.


----------



## gypsygib

MistaSparkul said:


> After using this monitor for about a week now it is definitely a keeper for me. Already sold off my Dell S2417DG but I'll keep my Omen X35 if I'm ever feeling up for some ultrawide. The colors on an IPS are slightly better sure but I would absolutely not trade off the far superior dark scene image quality of this monitor just to have slightly more vibrant colors in bright scenes. I use an Asus MG24U 4k IPS side monitor and I'd say the colors of the LG is like ~95% there to the Asus


Thanks for the comparison picks with the IPS. Any more would be appreciated.


----------



## MistaSparkul

gypsygib said:


> Thanks for the comparison picks with the IPS. Any more would be appreciated.


Oh I wasn't really trying to show a good comparison, just showing the setup I am running that's all. Picture quality on my phone really isn't good enough to even use for making comparisons anyway. But just having both monitors on my desk at the same time I wouldn't say the LG is really "washed out" compared to an IPS. It's not as vibrant, but it's no day and night difference either.


----------



## hemon

MistaSparkul said:


> Oh I wasn't really trying to show a good comparison, just showing the setup I am running that's all. Picture quality on my phone really isn't good enough to even use for making comparisons anyway. But just having both monitors on my desk at the same time I wouldn't say the LG is really "washed out" compared to an IPS. It's not as vibrant, but it's no day and night difference either.


Thank you for that.

Can I ask you, then, why do you keep the LG and don't try a high-end IPS like the Acer XB271HU?


----------



## MistaSparkul

hemon said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> Can I ask you, then, why do you keep the LG and don't try a high-end IPS like the Acer XB271HU?


I already have. I bought the XB270HU when it first came out and also tried the Predator X34A. IPS glow is just something I can't really live with. I love IPS as a work monitor/side monitor at home but to me the gain in image quality in bright scenes just doesn't outweigh the downgrade in image quality in dark scenes when compared to a VA panel. In other words, this VA panel is "close enough" to an IPS panel in bright scenes, but an IPS isn't "close enough" to a VA panel in dark scenes. Playing games with lots of dark scenes like SOMA, ROTTR, Witcher 3/Fallout 4/MGS5 during night cycles was just too distracting from the experience on an IPS but losing color saturation at the edges and overall vibrancy on a VA isn't as distracting, to me personally.


----------



## scabpl

Review on Hardware.Info:

https://uk.hardware.info/reviews/7852/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-is-back-in-the-gaming-monitor-game


----------



## padman

scabpl said:


> Review on Hardware.Info:
> 
> https://uk.hardware.info/reviews/7852/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-is-back-in-the-gaming-monitor-game


It's just a translate from the Dutch review that has been up for a month or so. But at least we don't have to use Google Translate now.
Oh. And it doesn't work with AdBlock. Disable Adblock if you want to see it.


----------



## gypsygib

scabpl said:


> Review on Hardware.Info:
> 
> https://uk.hardware.info/reviews/7852/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-is-back-in-the-gaming-monitor-game


Avg gamma at 2.02 is pretty bad, and the conclusion doesn't inspire confidence.

"The PG279Q and the XB271HU were awarded with an Ultimate Product Award in their respective reviews. That's a bit too much for this LG monitor: true, its contrast, uniformity and colour reproduction are excellent, however the viewing angles are very limited and the response times are only sufficient, not of the highest level. If you're looking for a huge display with G-sync, you'll have to reach deep into your pockets. The 32GK850G remains a fine choice, so an Excellent Choice Award is definitely in order."


----------



## Leopardi

gypsygib said:


> Avg gamma at 2.02 is pretty bad, and the conclusion doesn't inspire confidence.
> 
> "The PG279Q and the XB271HU were awarded with an Ultimate Product Award in their respective reviews. That's a bit too much for this LG monitor: true, its contrast, uniformity and colour reproduction are excellent, however the viewing angles are very limited and the response times are only sufficient, not of the highest level. If you're looking for a huge display with G-sync, you'll have to reach deep into your pockets. The 32GK850G remains a fine choice, so an Excellent Choice Award is definitely in order."


"We measure them 'out of the box', but if they have an sRGB-mode we test this separately." 

Means gamma mode 2, gamma mode 3 would have probably measured around 2.2. 

Their response time measurements are no good, response times have been confirmed to be close to XB271HU by many users already.


----------



## padman

gypsygib said:


> however the viewing angles are very limited and the response times are only sufficient, not of the highest level. If you're looking for a huge display with G-sync, you'll have to reach deep into your pockets. The 32GK850G remains a fine choice, so an Excellent Choice Award is definitely in order."


"the viewing angles are very limited" - the reviewer haven't seen a TN panels I guess, VERY LIMITED INDEED /sarcasm
"the response times are only sufficient, not of the highest level." - again, if he wants THE HIGHEST LEVEL RESPONSE TIMES..maybe he should check TN panels 

This LG is a great compromise, it has is's strengths and weakness like every panel. Apparently the reviewer prefers to deal with IPS glow and Backlight Bleed to gain slightly faster response times and the ability to be able sit on the couch angled 90 degrees from the monitor and enjoy the viewing angles (with IPS glow) and that's fine. I sit in front of the monitor, not on the couch so it doesn't bother me. Light bleeding on the corners definitely does tho. 3 times higher contrast on the LG is definitely noticeable too.

Also. Is it me or are response times of PG279Q, XB271HU literally sitting next to this LG on every Response Time test?





































And that's just from their "Response times standard" test.

I'd wait for tftcentral.co.uk to do the proper measurements tho.


----------



## Sedolf

Their OD optimal are the only really important measurements for practical use. default OD and OD max. is just good to know.
Also they don't measure the 0%-20% response (which is most problematic on many VA panels)


----------



## gypsygib

padman said:


> "the viewing angles are very limited" - the reviewer haven't seen a TN panels I guess, VERY LIMITED INDEED /sarcasm
> "the response times are only sufficient, not of the highest level." - again, if he wants THE HIGHEST LEVEL RESPONSE TIMES..maybe he should check TN panels
> 
> This LG is a great compromise, it has is's strengths and weakness like every panel. Apparently the reviewer prefers to deal with IPS glow and Backlight Bleed to gain slightly faster response times and the ability to be able sit on the couch angled 90 degrees from the monitor and enjoy the viewing angles (with IPS glow) and that's fine. I sit in front of the monitor, not on the couch so it doesn't bother me. Light bleeding on the corners definitely does tho. 3 times higher contrast on the LG is definitely noticeable too.
> 
> Also. Is it me or are response times of PG279Q, XB271HU literally sitting next to this LG on every Response Time test?


I have to admit that their response time tests kinda confuse me, but it seems that only the optimal setting matters and the 20-80-20 test is the most important for real world use. If I'm not mistaken, according to them at 144Hz the response times need to be approx 7ms or lower in the 20-80-20 test to pass (or not experience excessive ghosting) and the LG32K is second last on that test at 9.9ms.

But yeah, I definitely prefer tftcentral response time reviews. This HW Info test makes it look like all the monitors are great in some transitions and utterly terrible at others without providing any average or indication why one monitor, overall, has very good motion clarity and another not so good or just adequate, or at least from what I saw, maybe I missed something.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've had all of the 1440p 27" IPS panel based monitors, this LG blows them out of the water.


----------



## padman

CallsignVega said:


> I've had all of the 1440p 27" IPS panel based monitors, this LG blows them out of the water.


 @gypsygib that sums it up


----------



## gypsygib

CallsignVega said:


> I've had all of the 1440p 27" IPS panel based monitors, this LG blows them out of the water.


Cool, appreciate the clarification. Seems to be the general consensus with users here so the HWI review implying that the IPS were better was strange.


----------



## ToTheSun!

gypsygib said:


> Cool, appreciate the clarification. Seems to be the general consensus with users here so the HWI review implying that the IPS were better was strange.


Perhaps they use their monitors in well lit environments exclusively. In that circumstance, I suppose the better color coverage and wider viewing angles are more important than better contrast and lack of glow.


----------



## padman

Some info on the review samples: https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/31571038


----------



## mouacyk

MistaSparkul said:


> I already have. I bought the XB270HU when it first came out and also tried the Predator X34A. IPS glow is just something I can't really live with. I love IPS as a work monitor/side monitor at home but to me the gain in image quality in bright scenes just doesn't outweigh the downgrade in image quality in dark scenes when compared to a VA panel. In other words, this VA panel is "close enough" to an IPS panel in bright scenes, but an IPS isn't "close enough" to a VA panel in dark scenes. Playing games with lots of dark scenes like SOMA, ROTTR, Witcher 3/Fallout 4/MGS5 during night cycles was just too distracting from the experience on an IPS but losing color saturation at the edges and overall vibrancy on a VA isn't as distracting, to me personally.


That's interesting... the dark can literally grow on you, kind of like how 120Hz grows on some people and they can't go back to 60Hz. Now, I understand why the darkness in ROTTR and Witcher 3 look more like a black wall rather than an endless abyss.


----------



## JackCY

scabpl said:


> Review on Hardware.Info:
> 
> https://uk.hardware.info/reviews/7852/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-is-back-in-the-gaming-monitor-game


14. December: https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7802/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-doet-weer-mee-met-gaming-monitoren

Welcome to the thread though 



padman said:


> It's just a translate from the Dutch review that has been up for a month or so. But at least we don't have to use Google Translate now.
> Oh. And it doesn't work with AdBlock. Disable Adblock if you want to see it.


Works fine for me.



padman said:


> "the viewing angles are very limited" - the reviewer haven't seen a TN panels I guess, VERY LIMITED INDEED /sarcasm
> "the response times are only sufficient, not of the highest level." - again, if he wants THE HIGHEST LEVEL RESPONSE TIMES..maybe he should check TN panels
> 
> This LG is a great compromise, it has is's strengths and weakness like every panel. Apparently the reviewer prefers to deal with IPS glow and Backlight Bleed to gain slightly faster response times and the ability to be able sit on the couch angled 90 degrees from the monitor and enjoy the viewing angles (with IPS glow) and that's fine. I sit in front of the monitor, not on the couch so it doesn't bother me. Light bleeding on the corners definitely does tho. 3 times higher contrast on the LG is definitely noticeable too.
> 
> Also. Is it me or are response times of PG279Q, XB271HU literally sitting next to this LG on every Response Time test?
> 
> And that's just from their "Response times standard" test.
> 
> I'd wait for tftcentral.co.uk to do the proper measurements tho.


This has been known for over a month now and all VA sucks when it comes to angles, this AUO from the data available seems to have worse angles than the Samsung HG70 type panels and those are already nothing impressive at 32" when it comes to angles = VA glow + saturation etc. Rtings shows the angles in even more detail and the differences are quite big between panel types. VA is barely middle way to IPS from TN, sometimes even worse when it comes to angles. And you don't have to sit 90 deg to the monitor, just being 2-3 feet away is enough to be affected by the subpar angles on a 32" monitor.

Love it? Then get it. But there are people who have used IPS with decent angles before and going to a 4 times more expensive VA that has worse angles for almost everything and VA glow is in those ways a downgrade. IPS with a filter is the way to go until LED but all the IPS monitors with filters are gone from market now or limited to special purpose products. On the other hand even old cheap Chinese phones with IPS can have the polarizing filter and they look very very good.

There are 3 gamma modes to choose from 1.9, 2.0 and 2.2, so just because someone measures default 2.0 doesn't mean user can't adjust and select 2.2. The problem rather is what you can and cannot change in each mode in the OSD.



Sedolf said:


> Their OD optimal are the only really important measurements for practical use. default OD and OD max. is just good to know.
> Also they don't measure the 0%-20% response (which is most problematic on many VA panels)


Yeah. It's OK but it's not the most clear and informative selection of transitions.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> 14. December: https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7802/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-doet-weer-mee-met-gaming-monitoren
> 
> Welcome to the thread though
> 
> 
> Works fine for me.
> 
> 
> This has been known for over a month now and all VA sucks when it comes to angles, this AUO from the data available seems to have worse angles than the Samsung HG70 type panels and those are already nothing impressive at 32" when it comes to angles = VA glow + saturation etc. Rtings shows the angles in even more detail and the differences are quite big between panel types. VA is barely middle way to IPS from TN, sometimes even worse when it comes to angles. And you don't have to sit 90 deg to the monitor, just being 2-3 feet away is enough to be affected by the subpar angles on a 32" monitor.
> 
> Love it? Then get it. But there are people who have used IPS with decent angles before and going to a 4 times more expensive VA that has worse angles for almost everything and VA glow is in those ways a downgrade. IPS with a filter is the way to go until LED but all the IPS monitors with filters are gone from market now or limited to special purpose products. On the other hand even old cheap Chinese phones with IPS can have the polarizing filter and they look very very good.
> 
> There are 3 gamma modes to choose from 1.9, 2.0 and 2.2, so just because someone measures default 2.0 doesn't mean user can't adjust and select 2.2. The problem rather is what you can and cannot change in each mode in the OSD.
> 
> Yeah. It's OK but it's not the most clear and informative selection of transitions.


Mate. Please. We're all comparing this LG to the competing G-Sync models for ASUS/ACER which costs around the same or maxumum 100 EUR less. NOT 4 times less.
VA glow? What is that? I know of IPS glow only.


----------



## JackCY

Point is that a 4 times cheaper monitor can have better angles than this overpriced VA and not everyone is sidegrading from an AUO IPS 27" 1440p 144Hz M270 panel with Gsync.

Search VA glow and try to find a reputable site explaining it but mostly they just moan about IPS glow and ignore VA glow.

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/samsung/chg70-curved-gaming-monitor#comparison_1440
Check the Black Level angles, that is VA glow. You get perfect black dead center but everything at even slight angle gets noticeably brighter black level and overall it's as if you have a perfect pitch black dead center surrounded by a silver everywhere around it. Posted a picture before and you can find them around, just take a photo of VA panel showing black from 2-3 feet around 30mm lens. Or check the video I linked before from AG322QCX see the silver everywhere? That's VA glow. In comparison IPS most of the time gets yellow and blue tinted glow instead. The amount of IPS/VA glow varies a little panel to panel as well as a unit to unit but overall the black angle of VA is pretty damn bad.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

I am coming directly from the Acer IPS and it is not a "side-grade" at all.... this LG is vastly better. The glow on the LG is not comparable with the Acer. This monitor offers contrast in dark scenes that the IPS couldn't touch, does not have an uneven glow in every corner, and the loss in color saturation is minimal to my eyes. It's great being able to SEE things in the dark, rather than yellowish tint. AFter 2 years, I had gotten used to the IPS glow, but now that I've moved to this monitor there is no going back.


----------



## keith5

VA glow is definitely a thing but I can barely see it on this panel. Plus the lack of BLB is incredible, makes my Samsung TV look like a piece of garbage (which it is. I need an OLED asap).


----------



## padman

@JackCY what monitor are you using atm? Interesting to hear where you're coming from.


----------



## CallsignVega

VA glow isn't talked about as much because it is like 1/10th as annoying and intrusive as IPS glow. Especially comparing this G-Sync monitor to IPS G-Sync monitors.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I would say the people who are interested in this monitor are the people are not satisfied with the 27 inch gsync IPS panels like myself. Yes we all know VA isn't perfect either it's got it's viewing angle problems and what not. It all depends on what you can personally tolerate. I can live with this monitor's non perfect viewing angles and slightly less vibrant colors in bright scenes but just because I can doesn't mean everyone else can. But to ME this monitor is a huge upgrade over the Acer XB270HU and I wouldn't go back.


----------



## Hunched

BOYS WE GOT IT LISTED ON AMAZON.CA
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B078TTXLW5/


----------



## jchon930

i wish there was a $500-600 freesync version of this monitor. couldn't care less about gsync and i have a 1080ti.


----------



## Curseair

MistaSparkul said:


> I would say the people who are interested in this monitor are the people are not satisfied with the 27 inch gsync IPS panels like myself. Yes we all know VA isn't perfect either it's got it's viewing angle problems and what not. It all depends on what you can personally tolerate. I can live with this monitor's non perfect viewing angles and slightly less vibrant colors in bright scenes but just because I can doesn't mean everyone else can. But to ME this monitor is a huge upgrade over the Acer XB270HU and I wouldn't go back.


Yep had a ViewSonic 27 inch IPS it was disgusting in dark games, Not sure how people put up with it.


----------



## padman

Hunched said:


> BOYS WE GOT IT LISTED ON AMAZON.CA
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B078TTXLW5/


Small victory for Canada


----------



## jthomp

jchon930 said:


> i wish there was a $500-600 freesync version of this monitor. couldn't care less about gsync and i have a 1080ti.


LOL. This is like the perfect monitor for your card.

No offense, but I just don't get some people... "Has $800 dollar high end GSYNC card. What's a cheaper freesync monitor that doesn't use card's syncing feature." 

No need to explain your reasoning... I've seen it all before; there is no logic sometimes. It's okay...


----------



## padman

jthomp said:


> LOL. This is like the perfect monitor for your card.
> 
> No offense, but I just don't get some people... "Has $800 dollar high end GSYNC card. What's a cheaper freesync monitor that doesn't use card's syncing feature."
> 
> No need to explain your reasoning... I've seen it all before; there is no logic sometimes. It's okay...


Depends highly on the games he's playing. CS:GO, Overwatch - he's well above G-Sync range, thus making it useless.
AAA titles like Assassin's Creed: Origins, Witcher 3 etc - he'll be nowhere close to the 165 fps limit of G-Sync on this LG, hovering around 100fps at best thus he'd greatly benefit from G-Sync.
Some people just don't mind tearing at all even if they have it in the middle of their screen OR they've never tried G-Sync and are just spreading **** on forums


----------



## MotherFo

Found a $5.00 solution for the gsync module and monitor running a little warm. 

Hasn't gone over 86F while gaming even after a few hours

Curious how well it works in the warmer months


----------



## padman

MotherFo said:


> Found a $5.00 solution for the gsync module and monitor running a little warm.
> 
> Hasn't gone over 86F while gaming even after a few hours
> 
> Curious how well it works in the warmer months


:laughings:laughings:laughings


----------



## Avioto

So I just got this monitor in today, hung it up on my wall mount and noticed that the inputs are in the most horrible position ever. They're at the same height as the vesa mount, so when I tried to connect the displayport (which has a pretty long connecter) it didn't fit because there's not enough room between the wall mount arm and the monitor. HDMI cable just barely fits, but that only goes up to 60hz. I'm getting a new monitor holder soon, so hopefully that will fix it.

So buyer beware I guess, if you're gonna hang it up, make sure the displayport fits.


----------



## JackCY

MotherFo said:


> Found a $5.00 solution for the gsync module and monitor running a little warm.
> 
> Hasn't gone over 86F while gaming even after a few hours
> 
> Curious how well it works in the warmer months


They should have added water cooling ports at that price if it's overheating.


----------



## Notwist

I...I mean, I don’t think it needs that, lol. I’m sure those things are tested enough to make sure they can function in warmer climates, lol


----------



## MikeyisNSFW

Hey guys just had a couple quick questions before i pull the trigger.
So i'm a casual pc gamer and have a i5 4690k and a 970 would i benefit at all from gsync ? Or does it benefit more with a more powerful rig ?
Also would this monitor be a good console gaming monitor ?
Thanks in advance i have been obsessed with this monitor/thread.


----------



## JackCY

Adaptive sync technologies are helpful if you run low FPS under 100. 120+fps and they become pointless quite fast. Also many tend to flicker depending on hardware combination, driver, etc. and there is also a tiny bit of lag added but it's not like anyone will really notice that, it's very close to no sync performance.

Just make sure your 970 actually can run Gsync at 144/165Hz 1440p. They are more helpful on lower performance machine = lower FPS.
The reviews show input lags but I'm not sure they tested console, anyway the infamous Samsung HG70 does lag a 60Hz frame in those which seems to be what other sites reported for console use or there about. Sure it should be able to run 1080p 60Hz but it will be scaled, blurrier etc. and there is always some lag added from the scaling but on consoles who cares about lag...


----------



## padman

MikeyisNSFW said:


> Hey guys just had a couple quick questions before i pull the trigger.
> So i'm a casual pc gamer and have a i5 4690k and a 970 would i benefit at all from gsync ? Or does it benefit more with a more powerful rig ?
> Also would this monitor be a good console gaming monitor ?
> Thanks in advance i have been obsessed with this monitor/thread.


It's the weaker rigs like yours that benefit the most from G-Sync. G-Sync will eliminate stuttering and tearing when your rig can't reach FPS that matches monitor's refresh rate.
This monitor has native 144hz refresh rate (165hz optional) so if you have less than 144fps(165) you will benefit from G-Sync.

Example: I have 1080Ti and [email protected] and I have between 100-140fps in Assasin's Creed:Origins so I will greatly benefit from G-Sync using this monitor because I never reach 144(165)fps.
Long but great read about G-Sync.

Remember it depends highly on the game you're playing because if you have more FPS than refresh rate of the monitor then G-Sync is disabled.
You can ofc cap the FPS to never exceed G-Sync range but it has it's own drawbacks explained in the article I've linked.

Edit: Forgot about your console question. Consoles *DO NOT SUPPORT G-Sync*. If you want to have Adaptive Sync on a console you need a *Freesync* monitor.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> The reviews show input lags but I'm not sure they tested console, anyway the infamous Samsung HG70 does lag a 60Hz frame in those which seems to be what other sites reported for console use or there about. Sure it should be able to run 1080p 60Hz but it will be scaled, blurrier etc. and there is always some lag added from the scaling but on consoles who cares about lag...


Not sure about PS4 Pro but the Xbox One X will (or already does?) support native 1440p screens. It was announced by M$ back in November.


----------



## MistaSparkul

MikeyisNSFW said:


> Hey guys just had a couple quick questions before i pull the trigger.
> So i'm a casual pc gamer and have a i5 4690k and a 970 would i benefit at all from gsync ? Or does it benefit more with a more powerful rig ?
> Also would this monitor be a good console gaming monitor ?
> Thanks in advance i have been obsessed with this monitor/thread.


You will benefit greatly. I have a 1080 ti and most games will not run anywhere near 165fps. A 970 even with reduced settings would probably run at even lower frame rates so gsync would help you out a lot. I would advise you to upgrade to something like a 1070 though because gsync or not, low frame rates still suck.


----------



## gypsygib

hunched said:


> boys we got it listed on amazon.ca
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/b078ttxlw5/


nice!!!


----------



## JackCY

MistaSparkul said:


> You will benefit greatly. I have a 1080 ti and most games will not run anywhere near 165fps. A 970 even with reduced settings would probably run at even lower frame rates so gsync would help you out a lot. I would advise you to upgrade to something like a 1070 though because gsync or not, low frame rates still suck.


Yes, let's upgrade right now: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/
1070/70Ti/80/80Ti all out of stock in all listed shops. Good luck upgrading 

Don't even look at the prices of any GPU.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> Yes, let's upgrade right now: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/
> 1070/70Ti/80/80Ti all out of stock in all listed shops. Good luck upgrading
> 
> Don't even look at the prices of any GPU.


Lots of people buy used 900 series now. Like 980ti which performs similar to ~1070 for 440 EUR. The cheapest 1070 I can find is for 560 EUR and only In Store pick up 

Not an ideal solution but if you really don't want to overpay right now..


----------



## MistaSparkul

JackCY said:


> Yes, let's upgrade right now: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/
> 1070/70Ti/80/80Ti all out of stock in all listed shops. Good luck upgrading
> 
> Don't even look at the prices of any GPU.


When did I ever say right now?


----------



## CallsignVega

I run pretty much the fastest gaming rig and G_Sync is still tremendously valuable. Especially if you like a lot of higher graphics settings, modern games can have huge FPS swings.


----------



## Maten

CallsignVega said:


> I run pretty much the fastest gaming rig and G_Sync is still tremendously valuable. Especially if you like a lot of higher graphics settings, modern games can have huge FPS swings.


Flicker issue just sucks. They finally managed to bring flicker free monitors around and Nvidia introduced G-sync flicker. Many wont notice but people with sensitive eyes definitely does. With freesync i did not have any issues. Still waiting this monitor to come to nordic. Congratulations canada for getting the monitor


----------



## padman

Maten said:


> Flicker issue just sucks. They finally managed to bring flicker free monitors around and Nvidia introduced G-sync flicker. Many wont notice but people with sensitive eyes definitely does. With freesync i did not have any issues. Still waiting this monitor to come to nordic. Congratulations canada for getting the monitor


I heard this G-Sync flicker issue affects mostly ultrawide monitors and affects only some models. Hopefully this LG is free of it. Any feedback on this guys?

I'll just order from computeruniverse.de because it will be X-mass before this monitor comes to Denmark.


----------



## Notwist

Maten said:


> Flicker issue just sucks. They finally managed to bring flicker free monitors around and Nvidia introduced G-sync flicker. Many wont notice but people with sensitive eyes definitely does. With freesync i did not have any issues. Still waiting this monitor to come to nordic. Congratulations canada for getting the monitor


I only see flickering during super low menu frame rates, and even then I have to be looking for it. I’ve found the flicker to be FAR less intrusive, although yes, ideally somebody figures out how to eliminate it completely


----------



## padman

Lim's review is up: https://www.limscave.com/lg-32gk850g


----------



## padman

"Contra:
Not as fast as the Samsung CFG70 and especially the CHG70 in terms of pixel responsiveness (however, the difference in games isnt really that huge)"

Let the ****storm begin! 

Edit: I wonder if it's because of strobing on Samsung?
Edit2: It's not. He meant Standard non strobed mode on Samsung. Clarified that in YouTube comments.
So in his opinion Samsung has faster response times.


----------



## the_real_7

monitor looks amazing , just the matte seems its killing the colors a bit can any owners verify ?


----------



## padman

Comparison between:
Samsung CHG70 - thanks to TFTCentral
AOC AG322QCX (same panel as the Samsung) - thanks to PCMonitors
LG 32gk850g - thanks to LIM

Settings: 
Samsung - 144hz, OD: Standard (the only one without Strobing)
AOC - 144hz, OD: Medium (most optimal according to PCMonitors, Strong has overshoot)
LG - 144hz, Faster, Lim's most optimal










Discuss.


----------



## gypsygib

padman said:


> Lim's review is up: https://www.limscave.com/lg-32gk850g


Seems to confirm other reviews. Great alternative for those that can't stand IPS glow. Worse motion clarity and duller colors, but looks better in dark content at night due to the higher contrast and blacks. Viewing angles aren't great at all and unfortunately it has a less than ideal AG coating but for gaming it's a great all-arounder and a very solid choice. 

My biggest take away from the review is that Asus and Acer are releasing monitors with the same panel. May just stick with what I've got for now and see what they do with it and at what price, maybe they'll use a lighter AG as I really don't like thicker AG coating. Also, they may deal with the issue of greater additional smearing at 144Hz compared to 120Hz, which is kinda weird. Seems like more of a side-grade than a true upgrade unless you're a person that can't stand IPS glow. Not sure if it's worth the $200 more and it's weird that it doesn't have those vibrant TV VA colors.


----------



## padman

gypsygib said:


> My biggest take away from the review is that Asus and Acer are releasing monitors with the same panel.


Unless they use G-Sync then I'm not really interested tho. Also, what models would that be? I don't know of anything announced.


----------



## JackCY

gypsygib said:


> Seems to confirm other reviews. Great alternative for those that can't stand IPS glow. Worse motion clarity and duller colors, but looks better in dark content at night due to the higher contrast and blacks. Viewing angles aren't great at all and unfortunately it has a less than ideal AG coating but for gaming it's a great all-arounder and a very solid choice.
> 
> My biggest take away from the review is that Asus and Acer are releasing monitors with the same panel. May just stick with what I've got for now and see what they do with it and at what price, maybe they'll use a lighter AG as I really don't like thicker AG coating. Also, they may deal with the issue of greater additional smearing at 144Hz compared to 120Hz, which is kinda weird. Seems like more of a side-grade than a true upgrade unless you're a person that can't stand IPS glow. Not sure if it's worth the $200 more and it's weird that it doesn't have those vibrant TV VA colors.


Doesn't mention model names so probably confusing with different products such as the Acer Predator Z321QU. I would guess that is either Samsung HG70 with Gsync or AUO curved variant with Gsync. No idea what Asus plans and it will cost two kidneys as always. A light coating would be nice for sure but the products are finalized already if they want to bring them to market this year :/ It will have a coating they wanted or were offered it to have.

Seems like even fastest OD isn't aggressive enough for 144/165Hz on Lim's unit.

Said it before, the LG is a sidegrade from AUO IPS overall, both have their pros and cons and some people loathe IPS glow and love VA glow.
TVs have unrealistic colors, they are made to pop not to be accurate. Wider gamut backlight and more modern tweaked panels.



padman said:


> Unless they use G-Sync then I'm not really interested tho. Also, what models would that be? I don't know of anything announced.


Acer Predator Z321QU
Asus XG32VQ

Might mean those two.



padman said:


> Comparison between:
> Samsung CHG70 - thanks to TFTCentral
> AOC AG322QCX (same panel as the Samsung) - thanks to PCMonitors
> LG 32gk850g - thanks to LIM
> 
> Settings:
> Samsung - 144hz, OD: Standard (the only one without Strobing)
> AOC - 144hz, OD: Medium (most optimal according to PCMonitors, Strong has overshoot)
> LG - 144hz, Faster, Lim's most optimal
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.


Lim has all of them no need to mix reviewers for photos and pursuit photos still aren't comparable very well even from 1 source.
Doesn't look impressive and I'm sure many will be all over the response time as being awesome same way they were with the HG70. For those that can't stand any smearing even an IPS from AUO is borderline fast enough and no VA is yet. Still I would rather buy the AUO VA as this LG has than Samsung VA HG70 type especially if the close up macro photos don't turn up more issues but AUO hasn't had them yet with VA I think.

There seems to be a tiny bit of blurring from Lim's sharpness photo but hard to tell how much since he defocused too much. But doesn't seem as bad to him as the XG2703 etc.
Even on XF270HUA the blur is small, noticeable when one looks for it but usable, not ideal, but usable. Sad if LG had to mess with sharpness on a monitor, they should keep that crap to TVs.

Missing ULMB is often a first tell that the response times are not as fast as necessary by Nvidia's standards for ULMB.


----------



## padman

Lim must have updated his old reviews then. I've seen his CHG70 review the day it came. There was just a YouTube video and a post on forum. No pursuit photos. 

The Acer you linked is on preorder in Denmark already. Expected delivery in February and costs 800 EUR so cheaper than the LG. The panel is curved tho so I hope it's not the Samsung. Luckily it has G-Sync. That design for 10 year olds tho.. My cat would laugh at me.


----------



## mr2cam

MistaSparkul said:


> I would say the people who are interested in this monitor are the people are not satisfied with the 27 inch gsync IPS panels like myself. Yes we all know VA isn't perfect either it's got it's viewing angle problems and what not. It all depends on what you can personally tolerate. I can live with this monitor's non perfect viewing angles and slightly less vibrant colors in bright scenes but just because I can doesn't mean everyone else can. But to ME this monitor is a huge upgrade over the Acer XB270HU and I wouldn't go back.


What is the main reason you like this a lot more then your XB270HU?


----------



## Malinkadink

mr2cam said:


> What is the main reason you like this a lot more then your XB270HU?


I would guess a few things, it lacks IPS glow, triple the contrast ratio, and still has competitively fast pixel response for a VA.


----------



## gypsygib

JackCY said:


> Said it before, the LG is a sidegrade from AUO IPS overall, both have their pros and cons and some people loathe IPS glow and love VA glow.
> TVs have unrealistic colors, they are made to pop not to be accurate. Wider gamut backlight and more modern tweaked panels.


Yeah, I think you were right about the side-grade. Particularly given that IPS glow doesn't really bother me as I never see it unless I play at night with no lights on and even then it's hardly noticeable with my bias lighting and by sitting in front, at least on my model. For me, IPS glow is more of dark room viewing angle problem than anything else as it mostly disappears if you sit in front 2+ feet back, and I do just as much gaming with lights on as I do with lights off. My issue with the IPS screens has been the terrible uniformity and general quality control. Seems like no two IPS monitors are the same, even of the same model. And no matter how many exchanges there's always something wrong with it that the previous one didn't have. I've gone through five XB271hu and none of them had blb. And the glow never bothered me, it was every other issue I couldn't deal with (pixels/uniformity/light leakage, etc).

To each their own I guess, Lim seems to prefer the 27" PPI and better IPS colors over the LG advantages and is keeping his Viewsonic as his main monitor but maybe he just got a good one.


----------



## MistaSparkul

mr2cam said:


> What is the main reason you like this a lot more then your XB270HU?


The main reason is the IPS glow. That was really it, being an OLED owner I'm not exactly WOW'ed by this monitors 3000:1 contrast over an IPS 1000:1. I just can't stand IPS glow to the point that I would rather use a TN panel instead, which I did for a while with the Dell S2417DG.


----------



## padman

Do you guys know how to enter the service menu on the LG?


----------



## MistaSparkul

gypsygib said:


> Yeah, I think you were right about the side-grade. Particularly given that IPS glow doesn't really bother me as I never see it unless I play at night with no lights on and even then it's hardly noticeable with my bias lighting and by sitting in front, at least on my model. For me, IPS glow is more of dark room viewing angle problem than anything else as it mostly disappears if you sit in front 2+ feet back, and I do just as much gaming with lights on as I do with lights off. My issue with the IPS screens has been the terrible uniformity and general quality control. Seems like no two IPS monitors are the same, even of the same model. And no matter how many exchanges there's always something wrong with it that the previous one didn't have. I've gone through five XB271hu and none of them had blb. And the glow never bothered me, it was every other issue I couldn't deal with (pixels/uniformity/light leakage, etc).
> 
> To each their own I guess, Lim seems to prefer the 27" PPI and better IPS colors over the LG advantages and is keeping his Viewsonic as his main monitor but maybe he just got a good one.


Objectively speaking yes this monitor is pretty much a side grade from the 27" IPS displays. But depending on individual user experience, this monitor can definitely be an upgrade. For me, I consider this an upgrade because I'm trading off things I cannot stand(IPS glow) in return for things I can tolerate(worst viewing angles). If you were to trade off something you cannot stand for something else that you cannot stand equally, then that's no upgrade at all.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Side grade only if you don't play any games that have dark scenes. Which is completely unrealistic if you want immersive single player experiences. Games like Outlast or Alien:Isolation just look awful on an IPS monitor, the immersion factor is completely broken by having glowing yellow tint instead of "black". 

I have a hard time believing anyone would go back to a 27" IPS after playing on this, unless all they are playing is competitive FPS with bright environments and/or ULMB is a must-have feature. Personally I sold off my pixel perfect XB270HU within a week of getting this dialed in. To each their own I suppose!


----------



## MikeyisNSFW

Awesome thanks for all the answers guys ! I'll be picking this up next month wooooo


----------



## dw28

MistaSparkul said:


> The main reason is the IPS glow. That was really it, being an OLED owner I'm not exactly WOW'ed by this monitors 3000:1 contrast over an IPS 1000:1. I just can't stand IPS glow to the point that I would rather use a TN panel instead, which I did for a while with the Dell S2417DG.


Heh, that's pretty much my exact position (except the owning-an-OLED part). Tried IPS once (can't remember which, but quite an expensive, high quality one)... only monitor I've ever returned within a day of receiving it (I seem to have been incalculably lucky with dead pixels over the years!)... ended up using the TN-based Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q for ages instead. Wonderful monitor consider it was TN... surprisingly good colour, entirely reasonable viewing angles for a TN.
Still, ended up wanting better contrast ratio and view angles, and have since been getting by with a Phillips BDM3270QP2 (60hz non-gsync, but otherwise an absolutely fantastic VA screen). Finally it looks like I'll be able to get mostly the best-of-both-worlds with the LG.

IPS glow bothers me so much, I've pretty much written them off entirely at this point. I find it distracting even during daylight hours.


----------



## Curseair

MistaSparkul said:


> The main reason is the IPS glow. That was really it, being an OLED owner I'm not exactly WOW'ed by this monitors 3000:1 contrast over an IPS 1000:1. I just can't stand IPS glow to the point that I would rather use a TN panel instead, which I did for a while with the Dell S2417DG.


I would rather use a TN panel than those IPS panels too.


----------



## padman

What is this 32GK850F they list here https://displayhdr.org/certified-products/ ?
A typo or there's a Freesync version being released too?

I'm thinking: 
32GK850F - Freesync
32GK850G - G-Sync

could that be?


----------



## padman

Hunched said:


> Mine came with the service menu on screen at boot and the panel is listed as AUO_M315DVR01_LGE_BL for anyone interested.


Did you ever manage open the Service menu again? Do you happen to know what button combination could it be?
I'm guessing holding something during power up like on BenQ monitors.


----------



## Hunched

padman said:


> Did you ever manage open the Service menu again? Do you happen to know what button combination could it be?
> I'm guessing holding something during power up like on BenQ monitors.


You quoted the wrong person


padman said:


> What is this 32GK850F they list here https://displayhdr.org/certified-products/ ?
> A typo or there's a Freesync version being released too?
> 
> I'm thinking:
> 32GK850F - Freesync
> 32GK850G - G-Sync
> 
> could that be?


Why would they add the worst level of HDR to only the FreeSync version likely raising its price closing the gap


----------



## padman

Hunched said:


> You quoted the wrong person
> 
> Why would they add the worst level of HDR to only the FreeSync version likely raising its price closing the gap


Ahh sorry.I ****ed up. You quoted @HuckleberryFinn where he was saying about it and I pressed quote on you instead of backtracking to his post.




HuckleberryFinn said:


> AUO_M315DVR01_LGE_BL for anyone interested.


Did you ever manage open the Service menu again? Do you happen to know what button combination could it be?
I'm guessing holding something during power up like on BenQ monitors.


----------



## dw28

Hunched said:


> Why would they add the worst level of HDR to only the FreeSync version likely raising its price closing the gap


You pretty much get the "DisplayHDR 400" level for free on any half-decent SDR monitor... I'd guess they'd happily add that on as a label if they can. I think nVidia may be more stringent with what G-Sync monitors they allow the "HDR" label to be affixed to, as the G-Sync spec has its own HDR standard now.

So it seems entirely possible that this "32GK850F" could be a freesync version of the exact same screen.
...or it could just be a typo


----------



## padman

Hunched said:


> Why would they add the worst level of HDR to only the FreeSync version likely raising its price closing the gap


Like @dw28 said, I think the license to use the "basic" G-Sync module in the monitor forbids LG to market the monitor as HDR compatible because that could confuse potential buyers with the new G-Sync HDR standard that Nvidia is tying to promote right now which has much higher requirements.

Edit: you know what, I'm just gonna mail them and ask


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

padman said:


> Ahh sorry.I ****ed up. You quoted @HuckleberryFinn where he was saying about it and I pressed quote on you instead of backtracking to his post.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever manage open the Service menu again? Do you happen to know what button combination could it be?
> I'm guessing holding something during power up like on BenQ monitors.



Unfortunately I don't know the combination, the menu was floating around my screen when I first powered it on. I was able to turn it off by resetting the monitor from the OSD control and haven't seen it since.


----------



## Nivity

So this LG is even worse than the Samsung for motion clarity, in other words this LG monitor is NOT for someone who plays games like Overwatch on a decent level? (GM+)

But then I also seen people saying that LG is on the same level or faster than the AHVA panel that these god forsaken lottery monitors use.
I did try OW on a friends AOC AG271QG and it was good, I could still play with that at the same level after few hours.

(Today I use a 144hz TN)


Gah, I was hoping this would be a perfect allround monitor, since the AHVA panel is just annoying to find a decent one.


----------



## padman

Nivity said:


> So this LG is even worse than the Samsung for motion clarity


Ultimately it's just one person's opinion (the reviewer's) which is very different to the ones you will find here from people that also own the monitor for nearly 2 months already and most of whom have owned several 144hz AHVA panels before. Since he doesn't provide actual numbers on the response times it's better to be rather sceptical about his opinion on the matter. The pictures are inconclusive to me.

Within the next 2 weeks there will be a review with the actual numbers and then we'll know for sure. For now at least we know that backlight bleed, IPS glow and uniformity issues is a thing of a past if one decides to get this monitor.


----------



## Nivity

Yeah, I am still waiting for a TFTcentral review, since I trust them and they do in depth tests.


----------



## Curseair

Dear god these people complaining about viewing angles are they some sort of monster that sits at an angle to view a monitor?


----------



## padman

Curseair said:


> Dear god these people complaining about viewing angles are they some sort of monster that sits at an angle to view a monitor?


Actually, because this monitor is *so big* then even if you sit directly in front of it then on the left and right edge you will see the image getting a bit darker/loosing a bit of saturation.
Simply because you head will already be at pretty high angle when looking at the edges of the screen. The issue is fixed by simply pushing the monitor a bit back or sitting a bit farther from it. 
See my very quick explanation drawing:










The brown guy is sitting too close and his angle to the edges of the monitor is much higher so for him the edges might be darker/desaturated.
The green guy is sitting farther back and his angle to the edges of the monitor is much lower so he doesn't see any issues.

One reddit user that is also maintaining quite big collection of monitor reviews wrote this in the comments:


> 32" AHVA/IPS/PLS and VA panel needs to be viewed from at least 90cm/3ft away to avoid seeing contrast and color loss on the sides


----------



## Curseair

padman said:


> Actually, because this monitor is *so big* then even if you sit directly in front of it then on the left and right edge you will see the image getting a bit darker/loosing a bit of saturation.
> Simply because you head will already be at pretty high angle when looking at the edges of the screen. The issue is fixed by simply pushing the monitor a bit back or sitting a bit farther from it.
> See my very quick explanation drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brown guy is sitting too close and his angle to the edges of the monitor is much higher so for him the edges might be darker/desaturated.
> The green guy is sitting farther back and his angle to the edges of the monitor is much lower so he doesn't see any issues.
> 
> One reddit user that is also maintaining quite big collection of monitor reviews wrote this in the comments:



But why would they sit close to a big monitor in the first place


----------



## padman

Curseair said:


> But why would they sit close to a big monitor in the first place


No idea, maybe they are used to monitor standing in a specific spot on their desk and they tried to put this LG on the same exact spot which obviously doesn't work. It needs to be farther back.


----------



## G woodlogger

I sit 68cm away from my 27" monitor, so 45 degrees, so I would need to sit 80 cm away from this monitor. I would need to move I it to 90 cm loosing immergence but gaining resolution. How bad is it? Can I imagine it is romantic vignetting ?


----------



## JackCY

Curseair said:


> But why would they sit close to a big monitor in the first place


Why would you buy a big monitor in the first place. To sit far away and see it small as a 27" or 24" monitor? Might as well buy a smaller monitor and not have to upgrade your table to have 1.5m depth so you can sit 1+m away.

I push the 31.5" monitors as far as I can on the table and it turns out they are at that position about same distance as 24" and 27" monitors that have less deep stands than most monstrous 31.5" stands. And 24/27" are easier to push back also if you have them propped up in height, where as 31.5" often have sort of a V shaped leg that is wide, deep and difficult to prop up due to it's width especially. Sure a VESA is one way to go then and add another 100 EUR to the cost.


----------



## Curseair

JackCY said:


> Why would you buy a big monitor in the first place. To sit far away and see it small as a 27" or 24" monitor? Might as well buy a smaller monitor and not have to upgrade your table to have 1.5m depth so you can sit 1+m away.
> 
> I push the 31.5" monitors as far as I can on the table and it turns out they are at that position about same distance as 24" and 27" monitors that have less deep stands than most monstrous 31.5" stands. And 24/27" are easier to push back also if you have them propped up in height, where as 31.5" often have sort of a V shaped leg that is wide, deep and difficult to prop up due to it's width especially. Sure a VESA is one way to go then and add another 100 EUR to the cost.


There is no other 27 inch variant of this monitor, No point in buying it if you don't have the space now is there, Viewing angles is a total moot point.


----------



## padman

G woodlogger said:


> I sit 68cm away from my 27" monitor, so 45 degrees, so I would need to sit 80 cm away from this monitor. I would need to move I it to 90 cm loosing immergence but gaining resolution. How bad is it? Can I imagine it is romantic vignetting ?





Code:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5GxEwdDi7g&feature=youtu.be&t=7m10s

From 7m 10s, watch with sound on.

Note: Lim is pushing the camera really close just so he can capture the effect.


----------



## G woodlogger

I just see the dimmer sides even from a distance. After this monitor, I think I could buy a 4k ultra wide IPS montor with g-sync, when something like that arrives, for flight sims and brighter games.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> Why would you buy a big monitor in the first place. To sit far away and see it small as a 27" or 24" monitor? Might as well buy a smaller monitor and not have to upgrade your table to have 1.5m depth so you can sit 1+m away.


There's no 144hz IPS monitors that are smaller than 27" so your desk have to be able to handle at least that. (if you're deciding between this or 144h AHVAs)

If you're sitting let's say 60cm from 27" screen then your head is angled 63.4 degrees from the edge of the screen.
If you want the same angle with 31.5" screen or in other worlds, if you want your 31.5" screen appear as big as 27" screen then you need to be sitting 70 cm away.
Whooping 10cm difference or 16% difference so everyone can calculate their own.

The question is, at what angle the dimmer edges start appearing because it might not be needed at all.
Any feedback from you guys that have the monitor? How far are you guys sitting away from it? And how close do you have to be for dimmer edges to appear?


----------



## ToTheSun!

padman said:


> The brown guy


The preferred term is "middle eastern".


----------



## padman

ToTheSun! said:


> The preferred term is "middle eastern".


I knew I should've made it blue or something else so it doesn't resemble any of the actual races of people


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

I sit roughly 2', or 60.96cm from the screen. This issue of "dim edges" is being greatly overblown IMO. Yes it can be noticed with bright colors on a static screen, but it is so subtle and the screen is so huge that the edges are on the peripheral of my vision 90% of the time anyways. In games, with moving images and a million different colors on screen at once, it isn't perceptible. If anything, the "waterfall effect" affects the far edges more than loss of color.

Maybe because I crank up the Digital Vibrance in nV control panel to 64%, it mitigates the uneven saturation somewhat. To me it is such a small drawback when compared with all the benefits the screen offers that it's basically a non-issue... (and I was on an IPS with perfect viewing angles for over two years!)


----------



## JackCY

padman said:


> There's no 144hz IPS monitors that are smaller than 27" so your desk have to be able to handle at least that. (if you're deciding between this or 144h AHVAs)
> 
> If you're sitting let's say 60cm from 27" screen then your head is angled 63.4 degrees from the edge of the screen.
> If you want the same angle with 31.5" screen or in other worlds, if you want your 31.5" screen appear as big as 27" screen then you need to be sitting 70 cm away.
> Whooping 10cm difference or 16% difference so everyone can calculate their own.
> 
> The question is, at what angle the dimmer edges start appearing because it might not be needed at all.
> Any feedback from you guys that have the monitor? How far are you guys sitting away from it? And how close do you have to be for dimmer edges to appear?





Curseair said:


> There is no other 27 inch variant of this monitor, No point in buying it if you don't have the space now is there, Viewing angles is a total moot point.


I sit 70+cm from center bottom edge of 31.5" and the angles are not a moot point, the VA angle issues are clearly observable, this is as far as AG322QCX would go on a 70cm deep table.
Sure getting an AUO IPS 27" that has acceptable glow at 70cm is also a cherry pick or good luck in the lottery, even the viewing angles on those can be poor on some units at 70-80cm. No idea how some people can stand IPS on over 30" and ultrawides, the glow and angle issues must be crazy if the panel qualities are comparable to 27" AUO IPS panels. The larger the screen the more important angles and other parameters of the panel are.

Curseair just go buy an OLED 55" and put it 2+m away as your PC monitor with that logic.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> Curseair just go buy an OLED 55" and put it 2+m away as your PC monitor with that logic.


For most of us 144hz(or at least 120) is the number one requirement for Gaming PC monitor so that would be stupid.
What can the top OLED do now? [email protected]? Not gonna pay a kidney for OLED TV to play @ 1080p with higher input lag than any gaming monitor.


----------



## Curseair

JackCY said:


> I sit 70+cm from center bottom edge of 31.5" and the angles are not a moot point, the VA angle issues are clearly observable, this is as far as AG322QCX would go on a 70cm deep table.
> Sure getting an AUO IPS 27" that has acceptable glow at 70cm is also a cherry pick or good luck in the lottery, even the viewing angles on those can be poor on some units at 70-80cm. No idea how some people can stand IPS on over 30" and ultrawides, the glow and angle issues must be crazy if the panel qualities are comparable to 27" AUO IPS panels. The larger the screen the more important angles and other parameters of the panel are.
> 
> Curseair just go buy an OLED 55" and put it 2+m away as your PC monitor with that logic.


32" AHVA/IPS/PLS and VA panel needs to be viewed from at least 90cm/3ft away to avoid seeing contrast and color loss on the sides

You're sitting too close...


----------



## MistaSparkul

Nivity said:


> Yeah, I am still waiting for a TFTcentral review, since I trust them and they do in depth tests.


This monitor is very comparable to the 144Hz IPS displays with the exception of the typical weak transitions of a VA panel. I honestly don't think that alone would cause you to lose matches.


----------



## padman

Some more info on how Lim recorded the shot from 7m 10s:

My question:


> How close is this (7m 10s in his video) being shot at? Is it a normal distance at which an user would sit at? I can see the keyboard on the side so I guess it's pretty close to the edge. I was just wondering if the dimmer edges due to viewing angles are visible at normal sitting distance or is it a bit exaggerated in the video because the camera is very close to the screen.﻿


Lim's answer:


> Around 55 cm but it depends on the camera sensor size, crop factor, and focal length so it is hard to tell and yes this is the near the "usual" or probably "average" distance to the monitor. The color / brightness / gamma shift on the left + right is very noticeable in bright image content (especially on 120cd/m2). The brighter the monitor settings, the less visible, but then the black level is getting worse of course.﻿


So IMO he's recording extremely close to the monitor. 

As I'm writing this post my nose is 85cm from 23" 1080p monitor which has the same PPI as this LG so I will for sure be pushing it even farther back.

I've just pulled it to ~60cm and it just looks hilarious, the monitor stand is touching the keyboard which is on the edge of the desk so it can't go any closer. I'm in my usual leaning back position. I don't know how one can play like this with 25cm wider monitor.

I guess the darker edges won't be an issue in my case.


----------



## Curseair

I'm currently sitting 73cm away from my 24 inch.


----------



## QuantumPion

I ended up returning my monitor for a refund. There was no problems or defects with it. However the main problem for me was the viewing angles. It made the monitor look like a low quality TN on the left and right quarters. Also despite boasting a 3000:1 contrast, my experience was the contrast was no better, and possibly worse, than my 1000:1 PLS monitor. Possibly due to either viewing angles or anti-glare coating/reflecting room lighting. If all else was equal, I would chose this monitor. However $850 is just way too much money for a sidegrade for me. If this monitor was ~$400 I would have definitely kept it.


----------



## Malinkadink

QuantumPion said:


> I ended up returning my monitor for a refund. There was no problems or defects with it. However the main problem for me was the viewing angles. It made the monitor look like a low quality TN on the left and right quarters. Also despite boasting a 3000:1 contrast, my experience was the contrast was no better, and possibly worse, than my 1000:1 PLS monitor. Possibly due to either viewing angles or anti-glare coating/reflecting room lighting. If all else was equal, I would chose this monitor. However $850 is just way too much money for a sidegrade for me. If this monitor was ~$400 I would have definitely kept it.


I felt the same way actually when i had a C24FG70 and an HP 25ES side by side. The former is the curved QD VA with near 3000:1 contrast ratio and a matte coating. The latter is a 1200:1 contrast AH-IPS with a glossy coating. Side by side i found the HP to just look better with the glossy coating allowing for a much clearer picture and the viewing angles were far better of course. The only contest the VA would win is if i was looking at a black screen, but even then with the brightness dialed in to 80 nits and a bias light behind the IPS plus a distance of at least 2 feet from the monitor and the IPS glow would actually be very minimal. 

I really just wish they had high refresh oled monitors on the market already in 24-32" sizes. A 24-27" 1440p 240hz OLED monitor with gsync would be insanely good.


----------



## Malinkadink

double post oops


----------



## padman

QuantumPion said:


> I ended up returning my monitor for a refund. There was no problems or defects with it. However the main problem for me was the viewing angles. It made the monitor look like a low quality TN on the left and right quarters. Also despite boasting a 3000:1 contrast, my experience was the contrast was no better, and possibly worse, than my 1000:1 PLS monitor. Possibly due to either viewing angles or anti-glare coating/reflecting room lighting. If all else was equal, I would chose this monitor. However $850 is just way too much money for a sidegrade for me. If this monitor was ~$400 I would have definitely kept it.


What monitor we're you trying to upgrade from?


----------



## padman

Malinkadink said:


> I really just wish they had high refresh oled monitors on the market already in 24-32" sizes. A 24-27" 1440p 240hz OLED monitor with gsync would be insanely good.


We've had one single model of 144hz IPS panel in just one single 27" size for the past 3 years. They still haven't made a 24" one. If OEMs follow this trend we might see a monitor like you want by 2025


----------



## Hunched

I don't trust anyone who doesn't see 3000:1 vs 1000:1 as a big difference.
Makes a game like Metro Last Light seem like its been remastered.


----------



## JackCY

Curseair said:


> 32" AHVA/IPS/PLS and VA panel needs to be viewed from at least 90cm/3ft away to avoid seeing contrast and color loss on the sides
> 
> You're sitting too close...


Buy a TN, sit 1.5m away otherwise you're sitting too close and see the same angle issues as you're trying to justify for VA using same stupid solution.


----------



## gypsygib

Hunched said:


> I don't trust anyone who doesn't see 3000:1 vs 1000:1 as a big difference.
> Makes a game like Metro Last Light seem like its been remastered.


The amount of ambient light makes a huge difference in perceived contrast. It's not just a matter of raw contrast ratio numbers. Doubt you'd see the difference between .04 and .12 black levels in a normal lit room. Hence the advantage of bias lighting. My monitor's black levels look more black during the day at 240 cd/m (.19 black level) than at night in the complete dark at 100 cd/m (.07 black). In fact, during the day, it doesn't really matter what my cd/m is, blacks look completely black during the day. Also, if there's silver VA glow or some AG coating issue it can make the black look less black or more grey despite the raw black level numbers, just like bad IPS glow. An 80 cd/m with bias lighting and no AG coating probably has low enough black levels for there not to be a huge difference between in perceived black levels between his monitor and the VA with the added benefit of greater clarity, so it's not reaching to say that it looked better, and that's absent considerations of better colours.


----------



## MistaSparkul

QuantumPion said:


> I ended up returning my monitor for a refund. There was no problems or defects with it. However the main problem for me was the viewing angles. It made the monitor look like a low quality TN on the left and right quarters. Also despite boasting a 3000:1 contrast, my experience was the contrast was no better, and possibly worse, than my 1000:1 PLS monitor. Possibly due to either viewing angles or anti-glare coating/reflecting room lighting. If all else was equal, I would chose this monitor. However $850 is just way too much money for a sidegrade for me. If this monitor was ~$400 I would have definitely kept it.


Same deal with IPS panels but instead of having your left+right edges of the screen look like a TN panel you get to have all your corners covered in yellow light instead. To me that is far more distracting than losing some saturation at the edges.


----------



## keith5

Hmm, I might have jumped the gun on saying my replacement was perfect. I'm still seeing vertical scan lines. It's okay at a normal viewing distance (~3 feet) but if I lean in to look at something closer they become very obvious, especially on a white background. I'm surprised no one else is complaining about this, maybe my luck stinks and I got two bad ones or just being really OCD about it. Not sure what I'm gonna do because otherwise I'm really enjoying this monitor.


----------



## QuantumPion

padman said:


> What monitor we're you trying to upgrade from?


Xstar dp2710 DVI (aka qnix qx2710), a Samsung PLS. Great colors, contrast, viewing angles, no IPS glow (I guess that is only a problem with AUO AHVA panels?). Over locks to 120 hz (although doing so messes with gamma and contrast). And < $300. Hard to beat. Just wish I could add G-Sync to it


----------



## padman

QuantumPion said:


> Xstar dp2710 DVI (aka qnix qx2710), a Samsung PLS. Great colors, contrast, viewing angles, no IPS glow (I guess that is only a problem with AUO AHVA panels?). Over locks to 120 hz (although doing so messes with gamma and contrast). And < $300. Hard to beat. Just wish I could add G-Sync to it


Is it the one reviewed here ??: http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/m...eview-2560x1440-matte-overclock-able-pls.html (Warning: USE ADBLOCK)

Looks like a decent monitor for the price. At least when it was released few years ago. You should stick it to 96hz tho because:


> Overclocking raises the gamma which causes black crush and makes colors look darker and duller


It has 160hz PWM dimming. Uses a rare Samsung panel with no Glow which is definietly nice. Good viewing angles. The only downside:


> Light bleeding is very obvious when the lights are turned off. The Qnix has the worst screen uniformity of all the 2560x1440 monitors I have reviewed.


$300 for it was a steal 5 years ago. Currently New Pixio PX277 for $399 would be probably much better deal in the "cheapest but good" category. If you get one with little BLB that would be even better.


----------



## larrydavid

keith5 said:


> Hmm, I might have jumped the gun on saying my replacement was perfect. I'm still seeing vertical scan lines. It's okay at a normal viewing distance (~3 feet) but if I lean in to look at something closer they become very obvious, especially on a white background. I'm surprised no one else is complaining about this, maybe my luck stinks and I got two bad ones or just being really OCD about it. Not sure what I'm gonna do because otherwise I'm really enjoying this monitor.


Have you tried another video card? Different refresh rate? Different power outlet in a different room?


----------



## QuantumPion

padman said:


> Is it the one reviewed here ??: http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/m...eview-2560x1440-matte-overclock-able-pls.html (Warning: USE ADBLOCK)
> 
> Looks like a decent monitor for the price. At least when it was released few years ago. You should stick it to 96hz tho because:
> 
> 
> It has 160hz PWM dimming. Uses a rare Samsung panel with no Glow which is definietly nice. Good viewing angles. The only downside:
> 
> $300 for it was a steal 5 years ago. Currently New Pixio PX277 for $399 would be probably much better deal in the "cheapest but good" category. If you get one with little BLB that would be even better.


That’s very interesting, I wonder if that Pixio model has IPS glow or not. That is the real advantage of the QNIX PLS variety.


----------



## ToTheSun!

QuantumPion said:


> That’s very interesting, I wonder if that Pixio model has IPS glow or not. That is the real advantage of the QNIX PLS variety.


Considering it's an AHVA panel, it does.


----------



## usoldier

So yeah, i have a BenQ XL2411Z 144Hz , do you guys think getting this monitor is actualy a jaw droping improvement ? It costs a fortune for me so iam kinda thinking if its realy worth it.


----------



## padman

usoldier said:


> So yeah, i have a BenQ XL2411Z 144Hz , do you guys think getting this monitor is actualy a jaw droping improvement ? It costs a fortune for me so iam kinda thinking if its realy worth it.


Depends what you're after, what would you like to improve compared to your current monitor and what you're willing to sacrifice to get it.


----------



## usoldier

padman said:


> Depends what you're after, what would you like to improve compared to your current monitor and what you're willing to sacrifice to get it.


Kinda was hoping to get smother gameplay because of Gsync i can spot fps drops on my screen instantly and realy hate it.


----------



## MikeyisNSFW

To anyone who has this monitor could you do me a solid and measure how tall the monitor is from the bottom of the stand to the top of the monitor. With the monitor on the lowest high please. Trying to see if it will fir with my monitor stand or if i will have to remove that. Also is optimal viewing angle with my eyes lined up in the center of the monitor or should i be more towards the top ?


----------



## keith5

larrydavid said:


> Have you tried another video card? Different refresh rate? Different power outlet in a different room?


Thanks for the suggestions. I tried every refresh rate available, a few different DP cables, mini-DP cable to a laptop and even HDMI for the hell of it. Definitely something up with the panel. I think I might try one more replacement.



MikeyisNSFW said:


> To anyone who has this monitor could you do me a solid and measure how tall the monitor is from the bottom of the stand to the top of the monitor. With the monitor on the lowest high please. Trying to see if it will fir with my monitor stand or if i will have to remove that. Also is optimal viewing angle with my eyes lined up in the center of the monitor or should i be more towards the top ?


About 19.5"


----------



## larrydavid

keith5 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I tried every refresh rate available, a few different DP cables, mini-DP cable to a laptop and even HDMI for the hell of it. Definitely something up with the panel. I think I might try one more replacement.


Darn. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Erothlor

This monitor looks very good to me. I'm planning to get it, but I have a question. How is the text? Is it sharp enough at 32 inches? Right now I'm using 27" 1080p monitor and everything looks very sharp to me even when I sit very close to it. So, how things does look at 32 inches 1440p?

Also, does anyone know if Asus or Acer planning to release something similar (32", 1440p, 144hz and most important with a GSYNC)?


----------



## usoldier

Silly question this store iam contacting say they only have the LG 32GK850G not the LG 32GK850G-B are they the same or is there a diference from the extra -B at the end ?


----------



## padman

usoldier said:


> Silly question this store iam contacting say they only have the LG 32GK850G not the LG 32GK850G-B are they the same or is there a diference from the extra -B at the end ?


It's the same. Some store just skip the last 2 digits of the model name for some reason. If you're in doubt, EAN of this monitor is 8806098089765


----------



## usoldier

padman said:


> It's the same. Some store just skip the last 2 digits of the model name for some reason. If you're in doubt, EAN of this monitor is 8806098089765


Thanks alot m8


----------



## CallsignVega

-B just means it's black.


----------



## Curseair

£750 in the UK, Seems a bit excessive.


----------



## cracker

Curseair said:


> £750 in the UK, Seems a bit excessive.


I was expecting more. Usually it's a 1 to 1 conversion on prices with US, currently it's $850 on Newegg and Amazon, I fully expected it to be £850 in the UK.

Also the current UK seller are generally fairly more expensive in comparison to other retailers and on top of that it's a pre-order price too.


----------



## JackCY

keith5 said:


> Hmm, I might have jumped the gun on saying my replacement was perfect. I'm still seeing vertical scan lines. It's okay at a normal viewing distance (~3 feet) but if I lean in to look at something closer they become very obvious, especially on a white background. I'm surprised no one else is complaining about this, maybe my luck stinks and I got two bad ones or just being really OCD about it. Not sure what I'm gonna do because otherwise I'm really enjoying this monitor.


So far no one bothered to make a macro photo of the panel itself to inspect the structure and how text gets displayed etc. It could have higher spacing between pixel columns than you're used to. Samsung VA has it for pixel rows, AUO VA usually seemed OK.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> So far no one bothered to make a macro photo of the panel itself to inspect the structure and how text gets displayed etc. It could have higher spacing between pixel columns than you're used to. Samsung VA has it for pixel rows, AUO VA usually seemed OK.


Lim indeed said in his review that text is okay on this LG, unlike the Samsung VAs that he reviewed.
Also I think you wanted to quote @Erothlor since he was the one tasking about text.


----------



## Notwist

Erothlor said:


> This monitor looks very good to me. I'm planning to get it, but I have a question. How is the text? Is it sharp enough at 32 inches? Right now I'm using 27" 1080p monitor and everything looks very sharp to me even when I sit very close to it. So, how things does look at 32 inches 1440p?


things should actually be sharper than what you are using now. The pixels per inch measurement (which is what determines sharpness) is about the same as a 24 inch 1080p panel. If you're using a 27 inch 1080p panel, your current PPI measurement is actually lower than the LG panel.


----------



## JackCY

padman said:


> Lim indeed said in his review that text is okay on this LG, unlike the Samsung VAs that he reviewed.
> Also I think you wanted to quote @Erothlor since he was the one tasking about text.


No I was referring to the "scanlines" as people continue to call it (because it looks similar) which are visible on some panels due to the wider than desired spacing between pixel lines or columns. This is very easy to see from close up photos like this (attached example of horizontal "scanlines" = wide vertical spacing).

Text can be affected by the structure of how pixels are split on some panels between multiple "lines" (haven't seen split between columns yet), and also a gray shade may be emulated by dimming only part of a pixel instead of the whole of it which adds yet another possible defect to text clarity.

Erothlor is asking about size vs resolution vs viewing distance, something completely different. 27" 1080p is big and many won't even buy such low PPI panel myself included so of course text looks nice big and sharp especially if it's a TN or IPS. A 32" 1440p has the same PPI as 24" 1080p, it's about average.

Also IPS glow is not yellow in all four corners, it is blueish in 2 corners and yellow/orangeish on opposing two corners. With a polarizing filter on the panel the glow is almost entirely gone and there is only a bit of magenta dark glow as in the dark blue on photos = black has on some part dark magenta instead. TN has glow as well but from sides not from corners, again it's yellow on two sides and blue on the other two. VA glow is usually silverish all around as an iris/vignette = from all corners and sides.


----------



## Maten

Does this monitor have flicker problems? The VA panels i have tested have been useless, because games like pugb when you move mouse the things like grass with shadows flickers alot. I think its been because of slow panel? But IPS or TN panels never had problems like that.


----------



## usoldier

Ive just Ordered for 736 Euros it will be here tomorow thanks for all the input on this thread guys , i realy hope it will be a nice upgrade from my BenQ XL2411Z


----------



## JackCY

Maten said:


> Does this monitor have flicker problems? The VA panels i have tested have been useless, because games like pugb when you move mouse the things like grass with shadows flickers alot. I think its been because of slow panel? But IPS or TN panels never had problems like that.


Full screen flickering is caused by backlight strobing. Just shadows flickering is more of low FPS issue or low refresh rate issue though I wouldn't really call it flickering. Neither one of these has anything to do with panel response time. Shadows smearing would be a response time issue not uncommon on VA.

---

Where did you find it under 800 EUR out of curiosity?


----------



## usoldier

JackCY said:


> Full screen flickering is caused by backlight strobing. Just shadows flickering is more of low FPS issue or low refresh rate issue though I wouldn't really call it flickering. Neither one of these has anything to do with panel response time. Shadows smearing would be a response time issue not uncommon on VA.
> 
> ---
> 
> Where did you find it under 800 EUR out of curiosity?


Portuguese website dont know if they ship outside PT heres the link : https://www.chip7.pt/monitores/31658-lg-monitor-led-32-315-169-qhd-144hz-nvid-32GK850G.html


----------



## CallsignVega

Looks like those 27" 4K FALD G-Sync displays have been pushed back until summer, so this LG should be the best overall gaming monitor for a while.


----------



## MrAndre

Is it possible the Acer Predator Z321QU has the same panel but curved?


----------



## Maten

JackCY said:


> Full screen flickering is caused by backlight strobing. Just shadows flickering is more of low FPS issue or low refresh rate issue though I wouldn't really call it flickering. Neither one of these has anything to do with panel response time. Shadows smearing would be a response time issue not uncommon on VA


I know. This is flicker free like va panels i have used. I have 144hz flicker free va panel acer z35 front of me. It does like this: 




Shadow smearing or other such issues are nothing compared to that.


----------



## padman

MrAndre said:


> Is it possible the Acer Predator Z321QU has the same panel but curved?


I'm 98% sure it's another Samsung Panel.


----------



## padman

Maten said:


> I know. This is flicker free like va panels i have used. I have 144hz flicker free va panel acer z35 front of me. It does like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GMQRDmbNOU
> 
> Shadow smearing or other such issues are nothing compared to that.


Looks like some overshoot issue to me due to bad overdrive? What do you think guys?


----------



## ToTheSun!

padman said:


> Looks like some overshoot issue to me due to bad overdrive? What do you think guys?


It's overshoot. Returned my CFG70 because of that sort of stuff (and other things).


----------



## JackCY

MrAndre said:


> Is it possible the Acer Predator Z321QU has the same panel but curved?


I don't think so, the Samsung panels are now in all 27" and 32" curved VA monitors. The 27" Samsung VA HG70 type in US with Adaptive Sync costs $369 now and stock.
If it's a Gsync curved VA it's possible it's some AUO VA variant but then the LG would also most likely be curved. Curve is undesirable for number of reasons, almost all of them are related to image quality.



Maten said:


> I know. This is flicker free like va panels i have used. I have 144hz flicker free va panel acer z35 front of me. It does like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GMQRDmbNOU
> 
> Shadow smearing or other such issues are nothing compared to that.


The video shows poor overdrive handling that tries to speed up the panel response time too much most likely as you're getting brighter image during movement due to overshoot and/or the panel not moving from bright to dark fast enough. A typical VA Achilles heel transitions from black especially, transitions to black are OK. Z35 is infamous for being awful: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_z35.htm#response_times

I would say that if you're bothered by smearing of AUO AHVA=IPS then your only option is TN or faster type panels. VA is still on bottom of the list when it comes to response times overall and it's not uncommon to have darker image during movement than when stationary, you can dial this in with OD to stay neutral but it's not always easy to do with limited OD options and/or the panel just being awfully slow no matter what. It's not just overshoot one needs to look at but undershoot as well, not all reviewers check undershoot unfortunately, I don't see it on TFTCentral but hardwareinfo.nl has it: Z35 OD optimal 27% overshoot, 7% undershoot. This LG is 5 and 3% in their test.


----------



## olif

Would this monitor be to big if you are sitting about 2-2.5 feet away from it? I currently have a Crossover IPS 60hz display that I set that distance from. Also how much of a difference is there in the clarity when compared to a 27 inch display?


----------



## Malinkadink

olif said:


> Would this monitor be to big if you are sitting about 2-2.5 feet away from it? I currently have a Crossover IPS 60hz display that I set that distance from. Also how much of a difference is there in the clarity when compared to a 27 inch display?


The clarity of this monitor is identical to a 24 inch 1080p monitor from 3 feet away. So you basically get a larger 32 inch monitor for greater immersion and overall clarity will remain the same at a distance of 3 feet. If you are a on 27 inch 1440p monitor and sit 2-2.5 feet away then you'll certainly notice a slight drop in clarity if trying to use a 32 inch monitor at 1440p and that distance, but you'll probably want to move back to 3 feet anyway with the larger display so overall it will look just fine at that distance.


----------



## olif

Malinkadink said:


> The clarity of this monitor is identical to a 24 inch 1080p monitor from 3 feet away. So you basically get a larger 32 inch monitor for greater immersion and overall clarity will remain the same at a distance of 3 feet. If you are a on 27 inch 1440p monitor and sit 2-2.5 feet away then you'll certainly notice a slight drop in clarity if trying to use a 32 inch monitor at 1440p and that distance, but you'll probably want to move back to 3 feet anyway with the larger display so overall it will look just fine at that distance.


See 2 years ago i had a 24 inch 1080, but when i got my 27inch 1440p monitor things looked really crisp. However, 1080p did not look bad, but it would have looked really bad if it was at 27 inches. Hence why i am kinda in a bind whether or not i want to upgrade to a larger size monitor, but the LG one does seem like it is the best with the least amount of QC issues.

I am also kinda worried because my Crossover 1440p IPS display lookes great with colors, but the IPS gsync moniors that i returned in the past (like the viewsonic and ACOG one) never had anywhere near as good of colors compared to my Crossover display. So I am hoping that the colors in the LG monitor would be a bit better than my Crossover monitors colors.


----------



## MistaSparkul

olif said:


> See 2 years ago i had a 24 inch 1080, but when i got my 27inch 1440p monitor things looked really crisp. However, 1080p did not look bad, but it would have looked really bad if it was at 27 inches. Hence why i am kinda in a bind whether or not i want to upgrade to a larger size monitor, but the LG one does seem like it is the best with the least amount of QC issues.
> 
> I am also kinda worried because my Crossover 1440p IPS display lookes great with colors, but the IPS gsync moniors that i returned in the past (like the viewsonic and ACOG one) never had anywhere near as good of colors compared to my Crossover display. So I am hoping that the colors in the LG monitor would be a bit better than my Crossover monitors colors.


The colors on the LG are not as vibrant compared to an IPS, but it's not very "bad" either. Also if your Crossover happens to be glossy that also contributes to why it has better colors than the gsync IPS monitors which are matte.


----------



## olif

MistaSparkul said:


> The colors on the LG are not as vibrant compared to an IPS, but it's not very "bad" either. Also if your Crossover happens to be glossy that also contributes to why it has better colors than the gsync IPS monitors which are matte.


Wait, does the LG monitor have glossy feature like the crossover, or is it just matte like the other AVAH displays?

Edit: it turns out that my monitor is Matte, however it is not very thick. It is supposedly grain free: http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...r-free-overclock-able-matte-1440p-ah-ips.html


----------



## Maten

JackCY said:


> I don't think so, the Samsung panels are now in all 27" and 32" curved VA monitors. The 27" Samsung VA HG70 type in US with Adaptive Sync costs $369 now and stock.
> If it's a Gsync curved VA it's possible it's some AUO VA variant but then the LG would also most likely be curved. Curve is undesirable for number of reasons, almost all of them are related to image quality.
> 
> The video shows poor overdrive handling that tries to speed up the panel response time too much most likely as you're getting brighter image during movement due to overshoot and/or the panel not moving from bright to dark fast enough. A typical VA Achilles heel transitions from black especially, transitions to black are OK. Z35 is infamous for being awful: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_z35.htm#response_times
> 
> I would say that if you're bothered by smearing of AUO AHVA=IPS then your only option is TN or faster type panels. VA is still on bottom of the list when it comes to response times overall and it's not uncommon to have darker image during movement than when stationary, you can dial this in with OD to stay neutral but it's not always easy to do with limited OD options and/or the panel just being awfully slow no matter what. It's not just overshoot one needs to look at but undershoot as well, not all reviewers check undershoot unfortunately, I don't see it on TFTCentral but hardwareinfo.nl has it: Z35 OD optimal 27% overshoot, 7% undershoot. This LG is 5 and 3% in their test.


So this LG is only with diffrent panel than samsung so no point looking others? Best place to notice VA panel weakness is Pubg settings menu where boxes are grey and in middle of them is black. I had Asus MG279Q before and never had any issues with it response time or such. Only issues was backlight bleeding, IPS glow and bad blacks which is reason i am buying new monitor. Also i wanted finally to get rid of little 27" monitor and get bigger.

EDIT: Does this support vesa? Does this have issues when overcloking like most of monitors? On that youtube review 120hz was best on this monitor? I would not have any issue using it that hz because most games wont run that high anyway.


----------



## JackCY

I'm sure owners can answer in detail from experience if they want. From reviews and specs it should have VESA capability, 165Hz is classified as OC and not all monitors will do it I think there were already some owners that couldn't get it that fast. I didn't like the smear on Samsung HG70 type VA, others don't mind it but I notice even smearing on AUO AHVA=IPS it's just not bothering me since it's under 10ms. Smearing is very easy to test by moving screenshots from dark games around the screen or just opening up UFO test with a scrolling black bar on gray background https://testufo.com/chase#backgroun...trailing=000000&distance=32&pps=960&height=-1
The blacks can be better but also worse on VA, depends who looks at it in what conditions, VA glow, matte coating on the panel reflecting light etc. all contribute to brighter blacks. Yes the glow on AUO 27" can be excessive but it's also a matter of lottery luck. Some prefer one some the other.

Well you can try the Samsung panel based monitors if you don't mind their drawbacks and there are quite a few, the 27" in particular has possibly even worse near impossible QC than AUO AHVA. But you can find them cheaper and cheaper in other brands than Samsung. So far I don't know of any other monitor with the same panel as this LG or in different size, it sure is insanely priced compared to other options, often thanks to the stupid Gsync hype and people wanting to be locked down to proprietary unnecessary NV hardware where all current GPUs can do VESA adaptive sync just fine it's only driver disabled on NV consumer GPU models  Personally I find Gsync inferior to Adaptive sync because it is so expensive and restrictive in connections and features, it's an unnecessary milking board. Some people just can't live without a sync with their NV GPU though.

IPS > VA for color accuracy, but that's for *olif *I think. That's not to say you cannot have a good accurate VA, you can.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

It's down to $799 now at Newegg, albeit with no "free keyboard".


----------



## Hunched

It is now no longer listed on Amazon.ca and has not been listed at any other retailer in Canada and is not on the LG CA website and LG still knows of no plans of it coming to Canada


----------



## padman

Hunched said:


> It is now no longer listed on Amazon.ca and has not been listed at any other retailer in Canada and is not on the LG CA website and LG still knows of no plans of it coming to Canada


----------



## Leopardi

Hunched said:


> It is now no longer listed on Amazon.ca and has not been listed at any other retailer in Canada and is not on the LG CA website and LG still knows of no plans of it coming to Canada


rip 32GK850G, it was too good to be true


----------



## Hunched

Oh the Amazon.ca link works again now, just says currently unavailable though.
But when you search Amazon.ca for "32GK850" it doesn't show up still, I found the page by just changing .com to .ca, which used to always go to nothing.
If it was just some automatic database thing I think it would have existed alongside the .com page from the start? 
But it appeared later which I hoped meant it was done manually because plans

Also I've finally played AC Origins and man that game drops below 40fps on highest preset at 1080p 4690k 4.5ghz OC'd 1070...
The absolute lowest preset only increases to like 50fps from 40fps...
Why am I upgrading to 1440p when I need an i7


----------



## JackCY

Some games scale horribly and there is nothing you can do about it. The new AC seems to be CPU starved, no idea what they are doing that's so CPU hungry. Older games on the other hand tend to be single thread performance limited. 1440p just puts more load on GPU is all over 1080p if you're CPU bottlenecked.


----------



## MrAndre

Hunched said:


> Oh the Amazon.ca link works again now, just says currently unavailable though.
> But when you search Amazon.ca for "32GK850" it doesn't show up still, I found the page by just changing .com to .ca, which used to always go to nothing.
> If it was just some automatic database thing I think it would have existed alongside the .com page from the start?
> But it appeared later which I hoped meant it was done manually because plans
> 
> Also I've finally played AC Origins and man that game drops below 40fps on highest preset at 1080p 4690k 4.5ghz OC'd 1070...
> The absolute lowest preset only increases to like 50fps from 40fps...
> Why am I upgrading to 1440p when I need an i7



I just replaced my 980 ti with a 1080 ti to power my future new monitor, probably this one... will see...
I think I'm good on the cpu side for now with my i7-5820k @ 4.4ghz.
It would be better if you could upgrade both for this monitor... imo...


----------



## Hunched

Well hey as it stands its impossible for me to buy the 32GK850G.
Its foolish to upgrade to any existing Intel CPU's, may as well wait for new ones free from known issues like Meltdown and Spectre.
I wouldn't upgrade from a 1070 to a 1080 Ti even if GPU prices weren't stupid right now, again may as well wait for the 2080 Ti or maybe just a 2070.
i7 and display are the real priority.
So I guess I'm not spending any money now anyway.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

So the general consensus on this monitor is what? Good? I am coming from a catleap 27" and now an acer freesync 34" ultrawide. after the fiasco with the 27" panels I just want to know opinions from owners/users of this one. I really want 1440p, gsync, and 120+hz. Also, does this monitor have ULMB? I havent found a definitive answer.


----------



## Leopardi

SilkyJohnson said:


> So the general consensus on this monitor is what? Good? I am coming from a catleap 27" and now an acer freesync 34" ultrawide. after the fiasco with the 27" panels I just want to know opinions from owners/users of this one. I really want 1440p, gsync, and 120+hz. Also, does this monitor have ULMB? I havent found a definitive answer.


It's good, the first 1440p 144Hz with a normal quality control, but it's unavailable. Only NA and the very center of EU seems to get it.


----------



## VeritronX

Leopardi said:


> It's good, the first 1440p 144Hz with a normal quality control, but it's unavailable. Only NA and the very center of EU seems to get it.


It's in stock here in Australia atm Link for what equates to ~$1000 USD.


----------



## Fritzz

SilkyJohnson said:


> Also, does this monitor have ULMB? I havent found a definitive answer.


It does not have ULMB.


----------



## Gdourado

How is this in regard to ghosting?
Does it still suffer from the VA panels poor handling of quick pixel transictions?
Is it susceptible to smearing? Trailing?

Cheers!


----------



## usoldier

God dam it , just my luck guys last friday 1º monitor UPS delivery guy droped it realy good so i didnt take it box seamed like it was drove over by a truck , today finaly 2º one arrived and its Dead on arrival  . Any of you got ****y luck with monitors too. I was so hyped :/


----------



## MistaSparkul

Gdourado said:


> How is this in regard to ghosting?
> Does it still suffer from the VA panels poor handling of quick pixel transictions?
> Is it susceptible to smearing? Trailing?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes it does still have VA response time problems. Quick example here:






Overall though still very good and comparable to IPS panels outside of those problematic transitions.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

I'm in the US so I can get it. I'll report back on my thoughts. I'm no expert by any means but I do have some experience with a few different panels. Seems this is about the best you can get without going with the 27" offerings. Not really interested in 4k so much as a higher refresh rate. I'm wanting smooth non juddery play.


----------



## cracker

Lim's Cave finally uploaded the follow up video with the comparison between the LG 32GK850G vs Samsung CFG73 / CFG70 - VA vs VA Quantum Dot, showcasing several games and movies:






He says the "Viewsonic XG2703-GS vs the LG 32GK850G comparison will be uploaded in 1-2 days" (IPS vs VA).


----------



## JackCY

Hunched said:


> Well hey as it stands its impossible for me to buy the 32GK850G.
> Its foolish to upgrade to any existing Intel CPU's, may as well wait for new ones free from known issues like Meltdown and Spectre.
> I wouldn't upgrade from a 1070 to a 1080 Ti even if GPU prices weren't stupid right now, again may as well wait for the 2080 Ti or maybe just a 2070.
> i7 and display are the real priority.
> So I guess I'm not spending any money now anyway.


CPU... wait 2 years. The next generations are still with the same 20 year old issues. Or just get Ryzen and avoid this mostly Intel mess.
Canadians can buy from US, you just pay taxes same way you would if shopping from a local shop.



SilkyJohnson said:


> So the general consensus on this monitor is what? Good? I am coming from a catleap 27" and now an acer freesync 34" ultrawide. after the fiasco with the 27" panels I just want to know opinions from owners/users of this one. I really want 1440p, gsync, and 120+hz. Also, does this monitor have ULMB? I havent found a definitive answer.


No ULMB, it's too smeary for Nvidia to allow it to have ULMB IMHO.



Gdourado said:


> How is this in regard to ghosting?
> Does it still suffer from the VA panels poor handling of quick pixel transictions?
> Is it susceptible to smearing? Trailing?
> 
> Cheers!


Probably similar to HG70 but hopefully a little better with the blacks, remains to be measured by TFTC as owners are not really interested in making comparisons and reviewers don't have the gear to measure like TFTC or all you get is just UFO where you can only hope they shot it correctly and consistently across their reviews as between reviewers even the UFO is not comparable.

It's worse in some ways than HG70 as seen from NL review but better in some other.



usoldier said:


> God dam it , just my luck guys last friday 1º monitor UPS delivery guy droped it realy good so i didnt take it box seamed like it was drove over by a truck , today finaly 2º one arrived and its Dead on arrival  . Any of you got ****y luck with monitors too. I was so hyped :/
> 
> https://youtu.be/HEai0HaYbrA


Don't play football with it XD Is UPS that bad?



cracker said:


> Lim's Cave finally uploaded the follow up video with the comparison between the LG 32GK850G vs Samsung CFG73 / CFG70 - VA vs VA Quantum Dot, showcasing several games and movies:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__j2FYNfZ9E
> 
> He says the "Viewsonic XG2703-GS vs the LG 32GK850G comparison will be uploaded in 1-2 days" (IPS vs VA).


Seems to reiterate what the NL review measured.

---

MistaSparkul VIDEO reaction: http://nooooooooooooooo.com/

Thx, seems as bad as HG70, is that with overdrive maxed out? What is that, 25ms or worse 0 to 50 transition with maxed out OD? :/ You can check with tools based on how long the streak/smear is when you own the monitor to test it on it. But at least you don't have to deal with the many other drawbacks that plague the Samsung panels.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Overdrive was not maxed out. It was set to Fast instead of Faster. I can try re testing with Faster enabled. From what I can tell in comparing to my other VA panels, this monitor does much better than the Omen X35 (50+ ms) and maybe even the Eizo FG2421 (~40ms) and I would agree with Lim that it is worst than the CHG70 (~25ms). TFTC will give the exact numbers. This is what I am estimating just using my eyeballs.


----------



## JackCY

Well the HG70 is quite snail, 37.5ms 0 to 50 with OD as there is no OD OFF. But the AUO IPS is 18-20ms OD OFF and even 5ms with OD optimal. Will be interesting to see what TFTCentral measures. But even from the NL review it doesn't look that bright/positive for the AUO VA in response times compared to HG70. The wait for a proper IPS with filter and good quality continues I guess. VA might never get that low response time from black as other panel types do, if only it was at least so low that it's not so easy to see even on video.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I agree it is possible that VA will never get 100% perfect with reponse times but do keep in mind I went out and cherry picked scenes where the smearing is most obvious. During normal gameplay you are a lot less likely to encounter these types of worst case scenarios. Playing PUBG on this monitor is waaay better than it was on the Omen X35 since it is quick enough.


----------



## Notwist

Yeah just to reiterate: I've tried several gaming displays and the LG is great. I am VERY sensitive to image quality and I just don't notice any smearing when gaming. It's a great panel.


----------



## padman

JackCY said:


> No ULMB, it's too smeary for Nvidia to allow it to have ULMB IMHO.


It doesn't matter at all for ULMB. Z35 had ULMB with much worse response times. If anything LG didn't pay enough $$$ for Nvidia to unlock it.
LG only ever released 2 monitors with G-Sync, the other one being 34UC89G-B with 144hz IPS panel, and suprisingly (or not) it didn't have ULMB either.


----------



## Maten

MistaSparkul said:


> Yes it does still have VA response time problems. Quick example here:
> 
> https://youtu.be/V9IAKivnar8
> 
> Overall though still very good and comparable to IPS panels outside of those problematic transitions.


**** this ****. I have been waiting for so long for this monitor and asked about it couple of times. This confirms my fears. Flicker issue is still there. So VA panels is off the list and IPS is the way to go. I rather have all the other problems than flicker which make headche. Would be interesting to see thought is the screen usable without overdrive which causes that thing. I have had Acer Z35 and Lenovo y27g. Lenovo is lot better than acer, but without overdrive its very blurry. 

Is this monitor usable without overdrive? I cant think of playing with that flicker. Games like pugb its like in hell.


----------



## padman

Maten said:


> **** this ****. I have been waiting for so long for this monitor and asked about it couple of times. This confirms my fears. Flicker issue is still there. So VA panels is off the list and IPS is the way to go. I rather have all the other problems than flicker which make headche. Would be interesting to see thought is the screen usable without overdrive which causes that thing. I have had Acer Z35 and Lenovo y27g. Lenovo is lot better than acer, but without overdrive its very blurry.
> 
> Is this monitor usable without overdrive? I cant think of playing with that flicker. Games like pugb its like in hell.


It's not flicker. Stop calling it that. The Z35 has an overdrive issue - most colors go "over" their desired color when overdrive impulse is applied. This LG doesn't have that. It has even too weak overdrive. It has problem with black pixels changing to lighter gray pixels slower than the rest. The colored ones are fine. And no, with no overdrive this LG is unusable. And with no overdrive the IPS panels are also unusable. That how the famous asus pg279q looks with no overdrive: 
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_rog_swift_pg279q/response_1.png


----------



## Maten

padman said:


> It's not flicker. Stop calling it that. The Z35 has an overdrive issue - most colors go "over" their desired color when overdrive impulse is applied. This LG doesn't have that. It has even too weak overdrive. It has problem with black pixels changing to lighter gray pixels slower than the rest. The colored ones are fine. And no, with no overdrive this LG is unusable. And with no overdrive the IPS panels are also unusable. That how the famous asus pg279q looks with no overdrive:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_rog_swift_pg279q/response_1.png


Its flickering and thats the point. I am not native english speaker so i dont know is there some other word for that. For me and people i know it gives massive headche when screen flickers like that. You also did not mention what should it be called? I just returned my lenovo too same as Acer. Lenovo was alot better than acer, but had same issue. There was basicly two options. Turn off overdrive and have massive ghosting or turn overdrive on and in games like pugb when you go in house whole floor flicker everytime you move mouse like in that video. The only thing i am trying to find out is that could the LG be used without having overdrive on without massive ghosting. I know screen can be used, but the real question is that am i willing to use it like that.

I have had lot of diffrent monitors. None of the IPS or TN panels never had that kind of issues. I am getting cheap Acer Predator XB270HA this week to be used until something good comes around. I dont know is lg that. Sad if not because i have waited for long time for this. I have to admit that i dont understand that chart you linked.

EDIT: I did not notice on Lenovo or Acer any problems with colors or such. The black going white when moving mouse was so distrurbing that anything else went unnoticed.


----------



## Gdourado

MistaSparkul said:


> Yes it does still have VA response time problems. Quick example here:
> 
> https://youtu.be/V9IAKivnar8
> 
> Overall though still very good and comparable to IPS panels outside of those problematic transitions.


Thanks for that.
Guess this is not the one yet.
Why can’t there be a monitor like the PG278QR but in 32 inches?
I don’t mind TN for gaming, but would really like to have a 32 inch screen.

Cheers


----------



## MistaSparkul

Maten said:


> Its flickering and thats the point. I am not native english speaker so i dont know is there some other word for that. For me and people i know it gives massive headche when screen flickers like that. You also did not mention what should it be called? I just returned my lenovo too same as Acer. Lenovo was alot better than acer, but had same issue. There was basicly two options. Turn off overdrive and have massive ghosting or turn overdrive on and in games like pugb when you go in house whole floor flicker everytime you move mouse like in that video. The only thing i am trying to find out is that could the LG be used without having overdrive on without massive ghosting. I know screen can be used, but the real question is that am i willing to use it like that.
> 
> I have had lot of diffrent monitors. None of the IPS or TN panels never had that kind of issues. I am getting cheap Acer Predator XB270HA this week to be used until something good comes around. I dont know is lg that. Sad if not because i have waited for long time for this. I have to admit that i dont understand that chart you linked.
> 
> EDIT: I did not notice on Lenovo or Acer any problems with colors or such. The black going white when moving mouse was so distrurbing that anything else went unnoticed.


PUBG runs completely fine on this monitor. The Omen X35 was the VA panel that showed this behavior in pubg. I can make a video for pubg as well to show it's perfect.


----------



## usoldier

MistaSparkul said:


> PUBG runs completely fine on this monitor. The Omen X35 was the VA panel that showed this behavior in pubg. I can make a video for pubg as well to show it's perfect.


That would be awesome for users to check it out


----------



## AngryLobster

I personally disagree with Lims assessment that this is slower overall than the CHG series. I have both this and a CHG90 sitting on my desk (use to have a CHG70) and the CHG90 is noticeably slower to my eyes in something like AC: Origins during the night. It just looks a bit blurrier in motion. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me who knows.

I wish I had something good enough to capture it but there's a spot by the dock where the wood planks have gaps that are pitch black. Moving the camera on both monitors results in the typical VA ink trail but the LG's don't last as long. 

Also on my monitor the Fastest OD setting is completely broken so I've left it on the default. When I engage the fastest setting, it results in 2007 levels of VA pixel response with 1 inch trails behind blacks.

I would ditch this LG if the Samsungs OD/Strobing mode had adjustable brightness or was less than 200nits. In it's current state it's so bright for my environment that my eyes just hurt after 20-30 minutes but it's clarity benefits greatly outweigh Gsync for me. The PWM doesn't bother me (I use a 40 inch Korean "monitor" with 120hz PWM no problem).


----------



## treadstone

Gdourado said:


> Thanks for that.
> Guess this is not the one yet.
> Why can’t there be a monitor like the PG278QR but in 32 inches?
> I don’t mind TN for gaming, but would really like to have a 32 inch screen.
> 
> Cheers


Second That, I want a nice 32" but when i seem to lock on to one, then i read, they are
always getting killed, I had high hopes for this one LG 32GK850G but also want a little curve tooo.

thanks for all the info, i am subed and will keep watching.


----------



## Leopardi

MistaSparkul said:


> PUBG runs completely fine on this monitor. The Omen X35 was the VA panel that showed this behavior in pubg. I can make a video for pubg as well to show it's perfect.


Would be nice to see the same cherry picked spot with OD on fastest as well


----------



## JackCY

padman said:


> It doesn't matter at all for ULMB. Z35 had ULMB with much worse response times. If anything LG didn't pay enough $$$ for Nvidia to unlock it.
> LG only ever released 2 monitors with G-Sync, the other one being 34UC89G-B with 144hz IPS panel, and suprisingly (or not) it didn't have ULMB either.


Quite possible.



Maten said:


> **** this ****. I have been waiting for so long for this monitor and asked about it couple of times. This confirms my fears. Flicker issue is still there. So VA panels is off the list and IPS is the way to go. I rather have all the other problems than flicker which make headche. Would be interesting to see thought is the screen usable without overdrive which causes that thing. I have had Acer Z35 and Lenovo y27g. Lenovo is lot better than acer, but without overdrive its very blurry.
> 
> Is this monitor usable without overdrive? I cant think of playing with that flicker. Games like pugb its like in hell.


Not a flicker and OD can turn the dark smearing on some panels to bright trails such as pink trails, red trails etc. instead of black. It's a too high response time issue not flickering issue. OD doesn't cause it it can actually eliminate it but the VAs are often too slow for out of black to gray transition that no level of OD will help. Though the Samsung FG series was so far the fastest and they managed to make the OD so strong it resulted in pink trails. On HG70 type I had black smearing and red trails depending on what transition is tested.

I don't need special stuff to see the smearing, just play a game that has any blacks and greys and it shows up immediately, such as racing games with dark tarmac, trees, shadows, where the background on VA tends to blur with the smearing and since there is constant movement this is quite annoying. Play Doom, even just the demo a darker game not too dark but still it has dark parts and blacks and the HG70 type VA just doesn't want to keep up. For something like slow RPGs, Witcher and what not, yeah who cares really if it smears but if you play something faster where you need to react in minimal time and to track objects and orient yourself constantly then the smearing is bad and is similar to having motion blur enabled on a TN/LED other fast type panel. So if you like to play with motion blur, get a VA and disable it in game, free performance right there and you will still have the blur.



treadstone said:


> Second That, I want a nice 32" but when i seem to lock on to one, then i read, they are
> always getting killed, I had high hopes for this one LG 32GK850G but also want a little curve tooo.
> 
> thanks for all the info, i am subed and will keep watching.


Then get the Samsung HG70 if you want a curved 32" VA or any of it's other grand variants.

Personally I preferred the 27" over 32". A 30" might be ideal max for 1440p for me.


----------



## dw28

Surely if generally-brightly-lit competitive shooters are your thing, VA is a technology to avoid overall... you should be looking at getting the best quality TN you can find, or perhaps the fastest of IPS panels.

VA is the tech to go for if you prioritize contrast ratio over pin-sharp response. Even if this LG has reigned in the worst of VA's shortcomings, and left us with a high-quality all-rounder that minimizes the negatives... it's still a VA. Hanging on for the VA that has near-perfect response times across the board is going to be a looong waiting game.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Ok so here's PUBG; whenever I enter a house to loot and there's black paint on the floor, the Omen X35 would smear these 1 inch black trails all over the place. It was noticeable enough to be distracting. On the LG however, it is a lot better. 







And here is the retest of the cherry picked Crysis 3 scene with the OD set to 'Faster'. I think there may be some improvement here but if there is then it's a really small improvement and who knows maybe it will cause much greater overshoot in other transitions.






If anyone wants to link me some test images from other games I'll test them out too.


----------



## cracker

There are a fair few other videos of PUBG running on the 32GK850G since it's so popular in Korea:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vmQdOoSyBA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTiUfRB81YI&t=393

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjR0SCW6uyA&t=448

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5mk2XpH4So

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__j2FYNfZ9E&t=531s


----------



## Maten

MistaSparkul said:


> PUBG runs completely fine on this monitor. The Omen X35 was the VA panel that showed this behavior in pubg. I can make a video for pubg as well to show it's perfect.


Did you even watch the video? Does not seem fine on LG 






JackCY said:


> Quite possible.
> 
> Not a flicker and OD can turn the dark smearing on some panels to bright trails such as pink trails, red trails etc. instead of black. It's a too high response time issue not flickering issue. OD doesn't cause it it can actually eliminate it but the VAs are often too slow for out of black to gray transition that no level of OD will help. Though the Samsung FG series was so far the fastest and they managed to make the OD so strong it resulted in pink trails. On HG70 type I had black smearing and red trails depending on what transition is tested.
> 
> I don't need special stuff to see the smearing, just play a game that has any blacks and greys and it shows up immediately, such as racing games with dark tarmac, trees, shadows, where the background on VA tends to blur with the smearing and since there is constant movement this is quite annoying. Play Doom, even just the demo a darker game not too dark but still it has dark parts and blacks and the HG70 type VA just doesn't want to keep up. For something like slow RPGs, Witcher and what not, yeah who cares really if it smears but if you play something faster where you need to react in minimal time and to track objects and orient yourself constantly then the smearing is bad and is similar to having motion blur enabled on a TN/LED other fast type panel. So if you like to play with motion blur, get a VA and disable it in game, free performance right there and you will still have the blur.
> 
> Then get the Samsung HG70 if you want a curved 32" VA or any of it's other grand variants.
> 
> Personally I preferred the 27" over 32". A 30" might be ideal max for 1440p for me.


I just had two diffrent VA panel on my desk and both acted sameway. Without overdrive there was blur but black parts did not flicker. With Overdrive on even on lowest setting black parts started to flickers like in the video i linked. I dont like blur and i think it look ugly even in those slower games, but in any day the smearing is better than dark spots flickering. I would also like to have over 27" monitor because 27" feels so small. 35" ultrawide was kind of stupid because it was same height than 27". 32" would propably be best, but kind of pixelated because PPi is same than in 24" 1080p monitor, but i dont mind that. I have been using 27" 1080p monitors without being disturbed of that.



MistaSparkul said:


> Ok so here's PUBG; whenever I enter a house to loot and there's black paint on the floor, the Omen X35 would smear these 1 inch black trails all over the place. It was noticeable enough to be distracting. On the LG however, it is a lot better.
> 
> https://youtu.be/fVhjaHaj-Sg
> 
> And here is the retest of the cherry picked Crysis 3 scene with the OD set to 'Faster'. I think there may be some improvement here but if there is then it's a really small improvement and who knows maybe it will cause much greater overshoot in other transitions.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2sIAvPkDzWc
> 
> If anyone wants to link me some test images from other games I'll test them out too.


So was those both videos on LG? Little smearing is better than the black spots flickering. If you could record video on dark house and diffrent overdrive settings, off, fast, faster would be better to see the issue like in video i linked. If in LG it works same as those other my VA panels the most interesting thing is this LG panel without overdrive if its the cause of those trees doing that thing like in video I linked.


----------



## usoldier

All these videos scared the crap out of me , just got it this morning and Holycrap its amazing XD coming from a Benq xl2411z tho so. Tested BF1 and Pubg so far and dam it looks so mutch beter and its so Smooth :O


----------



## JackCY

Maten said:


> So was those both videos on LG? Little smearing is better than the black spots flickering. If you could record video on dark house and diffrent overdrive settings, off, fast, faster would be better to see the issue like in video i linked. If in LG it works same as those other my VA panels the most interesting thing is this LG panel without overdrive if its the cause of those trees doing that thing like in video I linked.


It's an AUO panel, LG doesn't make VA panels for monitors if at all. I really don't get it why some people keep calling it flicker, it's just smearing and IF the OD settings are messed up by user or manufacturer then some transitions may overshoot and image gets brighter in motion, while this could be perceived as flicker if you move/stop in a cycle the proper term would be OD overshoot and OD undershoot.

According to and other reviews, faster = maximum OD is the optimal setting and still not aggressive enough: https://uk.hardware.info/reviews/78...nitor-game-gaming-response-time-and-input-lag
Giving smaller over and undershoot than the C27HG70.

All about response time and it's balance between tested transitions whether the image will get darker or brighter in motion.

It's still a reasonable panel considering where the 20-40" LCD panels are stuck at due to lack of innovation and competition.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Maten said:


> Did you even watch the video? Does not seem fine on LG https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9IAKivnar8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> I just had two diffrent VA panel on my desk and both acted sameway. Without overdrive there was blur but black parts did not flicker. With Overdrive on even on lowest setting black parts started to flickers like in the video i linked. I dont like blur and i think it look ugly even in those slower games, but in any day the smearing is better than dark spots flickering. I would also like to have over 27" monitor because 27" feels so small. 35" ultrawide was kind of stupid because it was same height than 27". 32" would propably be best, but kind of pixelated because PPi is same than in 24" 1080p monitor, but i dont mind that. I have been using 27" 1080p monitors without being disturbed of that.
> 
> 
> 
> So was those both videos on LG? Little smearing is better than the black spots flickering. If you could record video on dark house and diffrent overdrive settings, off, fast, faster would be better to see the issue like in video i linked. If in LG it works same as those other my VA panels the most interesting thing is this LG panel without overdrive if its the cause of those trees doing that thing like in video I linked.


First video wasn't even PUBG dude it was Crysis 3 using Fast OD. Using Fast or Faster OD in PUBG there is no extreme smearing like there is in Crysis 3. And yes all videos were made using the LG, i made all 3 of them


----------



## Erothlor

Is it worth to wait for Acer Z321QU? It has same specifications (32", 1440p, 165hz, GSYNC) as LG 32GK850G, except Acer has the curved screen. My store should get it by the March 1st. It also costs 200€ less (700€) compared to LG 32GK850G (900€).

So, which one of those is better?


----------



## Notwist

Erothlor said:


> Is it worth to wait for Acer Z321QU? It has same specifications (32", 1440p, 165hz, GSYNC) as LG 32GK850G, except Acer has the curved screen. My store should get it by the March 1st. It also costs 200€ less (700€) comapred to LG 32GK850G (900€).
> 
> So, which one of those is better?


No way of knowing that until it's out. If it's using the Samsung panel then I'd say no.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

Mine came in today. Havent had time to do some extensive testing just yet. So far im pleased with it. Screen needs some calibration, and the OSD is extremely limited on screen settings. If anyone has any pointers or wants to share their screen settings on both the unit and their gpu control panel Id certainly appreciate it. 

I can say coming from the ultrawide I can definitely tell a difference in PPI.


----------



## treadstone

Erothlor said:


> Is it worth to wait for Acer Z321QU? It has same specifications (32", 1440p, 165hz, GSYNC) as LG 32GK850G, except Acer has the curved screen. My store should get it by the March 1st. It also costs 200€ less (700€) comapred to LG 32GK850G (900€).
> 
> So, which one of those is better?


I have been visiting best buys and trying to see some of these monitors in action. I want to get mine with a slight curve, if not i would be buying the LG 32GK850G, it's a very nice monitor

I also saw that best buys has the 27" 1440p 144hz back at 399 with gsync i love that deal, i have one, but everybody dis's TN's so i would love to get an IPS but for 399 it's a hard monitor to pass up.,
1/2 the price and with gsync

It seems the longer i read, look and ask questions the more complicated it gets. I saw a Visio 43" it was either 4k or 1440p, i forget but it looked fantastic and it was the only tv/monitor in that range that was a true 120hz, they has the samsung the LG the hp and the visio just had a better vibrance to it..


----------



## Maten

JackCY said:


> It's an AUO panel, LG doesn't make VA panels for monitors if at all. I really don't get it why some people keep calling it flicker, it's just smearing and IF the OD settings are messed up by user or manufacturer then some transitions may overshoot and image gets brighter in motion, while this could be perceived as flicker if you move/stop in a cycle the proper term would be OD overshoot and OD undershoot.
> 
> According to and other reviews, faster = maximum OD is the optimal setting and still not aggressive enough: https://uk.hardware.info/reviews/78...nitor-game-gaming-response-time-and-input-lag
> Giving smaller over and undershoot than the C27HG70.
> 
> All about response time and it's balance between tested transitions whether the image will get darker or brighter in motion.
> 
> It's still a reasonable panel considering where the 20-40" LCD panels are stuck at due to lack of innovation and competition.


I know they are all from AUO. I never said anything that LG would manufactor them. Finally someone tells what its properly called. For me that image getting brighter in motion is total dealbreaker because its very harsh to eyes and cause migraine etc. I will propably order this soon as it comes to nordic, but will return it if its anything like that video i linked. Maybe with faster or no OD setting it would not look like that, but based on video LG with OD setting fast is unusable in gaming.



MistaSparkul said:


> First video wasn't even PUBG dude it was Crysis 3 using Fast OD. Using Fast or Faster OD in PUBG there is no extreme smearing like there is in Crysis 3. And yes all videos were made using the LG, i made all 3 of them


Its not game related issue so it should not matter in what game its recorded. Only similar colors/black/grey matter. Could you record video similar situation testing all those diffrent overdrive settings? For me that blinkin/OD overshoot/undershoot issue is total dealbreaker. It just sucks that its still the time that no matter how much money you have there is nothing to buy. For me its same is it 1k€ monitor or 3k€ monitor if its worth it.

EDIT: I am still also wondering that vesa connectivity, because i think with my 90cm desk that 32" is too near me with LG strange stand so i would need to change it.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Maten said:


> EDIT: I am still also wondering that vesa connectivity, because i think with my 90cm desk that 32" is too near me with LG strange stand so i would need to change it.


VESA connectivity is no problem. I have the monitor mounted to an Ergotron monitor arm with no issues.
https://www.ergotron.com/en-us/products/product-details/45-295#/


----------



## JackCY

MistaSparkul said:


> First video wasn't even PUBG dude it was Crysis 3 using Fast OD. Using Fast or Faster OD in PUBG there is no extreme smearing like there is in Crysis 3. And yes all videos were made using the LG, i made all 3 of them


Would give you a REP for that! Doesn't work yet I think.



Erothlor said:


> Is it worth to wait for Acer Z321QU? It has same specifications (32", 1440p, 165hz, GSYNC) as LG 32GK850G, except Acer has the curved screen. My store should get it by the March 1st. It also costs 200€ less (700€) comapred to LG 32GK850G (900€).
> 
> So, which one of those is better?





Notwist said:


> No way of knowing that until it's out. If it's using the Samsung panel then I'd say no.


Ditto.

Unlikely to be a cheaper curved AUO VA but then who knows since it has Gsync and you know how much Samsung hesitates to launch their panels with Gsync.



SilkyJohnson said:


> Mine came in today. Havent had time to do some extensive testing just yet. So far im pleased with it. Screen needs some calibration, and the OSD is extremely limited on screen settings. If anyone has any pointers or wants to share their screen settings on both the unit and their gpu control panel Id certainly appreciate it.
> 
> I can say coming from the ultrawide I can definitely tell a difference in PPI.


GPU control panel? Reset to defaults and do not touch a thing. No gamma no vibrance no nothing, leave it on default neutral setting = untouched.



treadstone said:


> I have been visiting best buys and trying to see some of these monitors in action. I want to get mine with a slight curve, if not i would be buying the LG 32GK850G, it's a very nice monitor
> 
> I also saw that best buys has the 27" 1440p 144hz back at 399 with gsync i love that deal, i have one, but everybody dis's TN's so i would love to get an IPS but for 399 it's a hard monitor to pass up.,
> 1/2 the price and with gsync
> 
> It seems the longer i read, look and ask questions the more complicated it gets. I saw a Visio 43" it was either 4k or 1440p, i forget but it looked fantastic and it was the only tv/monitor in that range that was a true 120hz, they has the samsung the LG the hp and the visio just had a better vibrance to it..


That's the S2716DGR right? It's not a bad deal, sadly only for US etc. and has it's own issues (played on it (S2716DG) in a showroom, didn't like it).
Vizio is most likely a TV and the 120Hz tends to be a strobed fake 120Hz.

If you don't need Gsync and want a curve there is the Samsung HG70 32" panel in many monitors those are not as horrid as the 27" in quality control but the PPI is poor and high vertical spacing can be annoying as a result, something this AUO panel in LG shouldn't have. The response time is unfortunately probably quite comparable between the Samsung and AUO panel.


----------



## Fritzz

Maten said:


> EDIT: I am still also wondering that vesa connectivity, because i think with my 90cm desk that 32" is too near me with LG strange stand so i would need to change it.


It is VESA compatible, it's been posted a few times. I used the mount below and works great. I had to go with this mount because the cables stick out perpendicular to the screen, so I needed to move the monitor away from the wall a bit.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ACOR2PE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ford8484

Hi guys- just want to add my input here. I just got this monitor the other day and its fantastic. I just got into PC gaming last July and have since been through 4 other monitors besides this one (haha). All of them were excellent monitors but had some annoying blemishes that bothered me. I went through some IPS panels- which were great with gsync and very responsive, excellent color, but my god was the contrast horrible. After playing games for so many years on plasma TV's and VA 4k tv's, I couldnt get over the horrid IPS glow and washed out look. This was very apparent when playing RE7. Recently, I had the Samsung model with HDR (new one)- overall an excellent monitor. Colors pop and the HDR, while not the greatest, was a nice addition and makes games like AC: Origins look better after some tweaking. However, no Gsync and poor uniformity eventually got to me. Unfortuntaly, unless you want to spend $1500 at least for the upcoming monitors, you really have to pick between gsync or HDR. I chose gsync and went with this monitor. Overall, it ticks all the checkmarks except HDR. Amazing, amazing black levels (for a monitor). I've been playing Metro and RE7 and black scenes look actually somewhat black- not this fog that takes away immersion. Whats amazing about this monitor is you can crank up the brightness almost all the way- and the black levels do not rise too much. Sure, its an LCD screen- so there is some glow, but its much, much lower than the IPS monitors. The contrast and black levels are better then the Samsung as well- though its not as bright. I just did (as someone noted in this thread) upped the vibrancy in NCP to 65 percent- and colors pop now. Overall- out of all the monitors I've owned- I finally think I'll stick with this one, unless we get an HDR-Gsync monitor thats not extremely expensive any time soon.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Maten said:


> I know they are all from AUO. I never said anything that LG would manufactor them. Finally someone tells what its properly called. For me that image getting brighter in motion is total dealbreaker because its very harsh to eyes and cause migraine etc. I will propably order this soon as it comes to nordic, but will return it if its anything like that video i linked. Maybe with faster or no OD setting it would not look like that, but based on video LG with OD setting fast is unusable in gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not game related issue so it should not matter in what game its recorded. Only similar colors/black/grey matter. Could you record video similar situation testing all those diffrent overdrive settings? For me that blinkin/OD overshoot/undershoot issue is total dealbreaker. It just sucks that its still the time that no matter how much money you have there is nothing to buy. For me its same is it 1k€ monitor or 3k€ monito


Yes the colors in pubg were exactly the same then it would show equal smearing. But I've tested out areas that showed smearing on the Omen 35 and the LG 32 has drastically less smearing in that same area but of course this is just a single game. I'd have to test out other areas that show bad smearing on othet monitors.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Nvidia ATI said:


> VESA connectivity is no problem. I have the monitor mounted to an Ergotron monitor arm with no issues.
> https://www.ergotron.com/en-us/products/product-details/45-295#/



Any reason to go with the Ergotron over this Amazon Basics arm? They look almost identical, but the Amazon is cheaper and a matte black finish which I prefer to the chrome of the Ergo. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MIBN16O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cracker

Lim's Cave comparison of the Viewsonic XG2703-GS vs LG 32GK850G (IPS vs VA):






Pretty much goes as you'd expect, VA better blacks, IPS better colours and viewing angles.


----------



## MistaSparkul

PUBG tree test right here, doesn't show extreme smearing like Crysis 3 trees do:






The worst smearing I saw on my Omen X35 in PUBG involved the stupid black foot prints that you find in like half of the houses when you go in to loot. The LG also doesn't show extreme smearing on that:






Maybe depending on the games you play you will encounter smearing as bad as I found in the Crysis 3 trees, but so far every other game I've played has played just fine.


----------



## Maten

Its vesa compatible, but it does not say anywhere is it 100x100 or what? I dont understand why LG cant just list that anywhere. Vesa compatible means nothing without the size of it. 

@MistaSparkul I am not sure are you joking or what, but of course there is not smearing/od problems there, because as you can see situations are very diffrent. Stupid to compare two totally diffrent spots together. Only similar those tree videos are that pugb also have trees. Black/grey spots it does not have on that video. Best way to test smearing i found with VA was Pubg graphics settings menu. There is black between the grey areas so moving it around showed them well. Also with those two VA monitors i had the problem was worst in dark houses which had dark floor all around. Also the white blinking effect came alive in fenses and grass with shadows. Would be nice to see those problem spots with diffrent OD settings. This far none of those videos avent been any help except that Crysis 3 video which would nice to see with diffrent OD settings to decide can i buy this or not. Those kind of spots as in Crysis 3 is in every game.


----------



## Gabriel7

i order this one ,better price Acer Predator Z321QU 31.5-inch and i like curved


----------



## JackCY

MistaSparkul: I find the videos difficult to compare when a single monitor is shown, still at least something.
Can I request your observation (in words not video) of moving around fast these images on screen at 144 or 165Hz using ideal OD (usually Faster = the fastest the monitor offers), just make sure the images are rendered as fast as possible to match this high refresh (FastStone image viewer in nonwindowed mode can do it but not in fullscreen if I remember right, you will notice it's choppy if not rendered at full 144/165fps to match the Hz).



Spoiler























Do you observe any trailing/smearing and if so what color does it have?

The places that are often most problematic are in CoD text on wall and all the dark areas, railings, in Doom then the dark background vs bright robotic arms.

Alternatively, the dark pipes in middle of this image also tend to smear and cause an issue that is visible over the brighter ceiling part and in general one could see the blacks are all "water like" smearing around during fast movement:



Spoiler


----------



## MrAndre

Gabriel7 said:


> i order this one ,better price Acer Predator Z321QU 31.5-inch and i like curved


I also think the curved one is the way to go at 32 inches, thus providing a closer to 90 degrees viewing angle all across the screen. That's actually the main reason for curved screens, not to make you feel more "immersed" as they keep marketing.
It's also $200 cheaper here at the moment and already available unlike the LG. 
These are two very similarly specked monitors, would be very interesting to see a comparison between the two.


----------



## MistaSparkul

JackCY said:


> MistaSparkul: I find the videos difficult to compare when a single monitor is shown, still at least something.
> Can I request your observation (in words not video) of moving around fast these images on screen at 144 or 165Hz using ideal OD (usually Faster = the fastest the monitor offers), just make sure the images are rendered as fast as possible to match this high refresh (FastStone image viewer in nonwindowed mode can do it but not in fullscreen if I remember right, you will notice it's choppy if not rendered at full 144/165fps to match the Hz).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you observe any trailing/smearing and if so what color does it have?
> 
> The places that are often most problematic are in CoD text on wall and all the dark areas, railings, in Doom then the dark background vs bright robotic arms.
> 
> Alternatively, the dark pipes in middle of this image also tend to smear and cause an issue that is visible over the brighter ceiling part and in general one could see the blacks are all "water like" smearing around during fast movement:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


First image, the two light bulbs at the upper left smears against the wall. Nothing else bad observed, the words "Port Return Bay" appear normal during movement.

Second image, the machine arms slightly changes colors when moving the image around fast, kinda goes to a darker shade.

Third image, pipelines definitely smears against the ceiling, easily noticeable but not as bad as other VA panels. The trails are shorter.


----------



## JackCY

That doesn't sound so bad, on AG322QCX (HG70 type 31.5") the CoD wall text was black to dark violet maybe even smearing and most of the dark areas had a "ghosting = motion blur" behind them. Even upper right around the person that is farily grayish already would have visible smear that one doesn't observe on IPS or TN that have under 10-16ms transition time for all of their transitions.
In Doom, the blacks were not transitioning to brighter arm colors fast enough and had reddish trailing/smearing. And in last picture the black pipes would create a dark cloud when circling around and red trails when moved over the brighter ceiling box on left.
Has to be moved fairly fast but not really much faster at all than what one experiences playing a game, especially in Doom.

It could be that the AUO VA in LG has the typical trouble with pure blacks but not as much with dark grays as AG322QCX had to me.

Anyone know when TFTCentral hopes to release a review, did they receive their cherry picked sample yet or is it still endlessly in transit?


----------



## Seyumi

Gabriel7 said:


> i order this one ,better price Acer Predator Z321QU 31.5-inch and i like curved


Huh you’re right it seems the Acer Predator Z321QU is exactly the same as this LG but the Acer is curved. Is there any other differences or why the LG seems to be getting more attention than the Acer?

Edit: I don’t see the Acer available on USA Amazon & Newegg. Is it relatively new or something?


----------



## dw28

Seyumi said:


> Huh you’re right it seems the Acer Predator Z321QU is exactly the same as this LG but the Acer is curved. Is there any other differences or why the LG seems to be getting more attention than the Acer?
> 
> Edit: I don’t see the Acer available on USA Amazon & Newegg. Is it relatively new or something?


Curved panels really aren't much more than a gimmick - one which seems like it could be negatively affecting the quality control of some monitors. For my taste, I'd been grimly resolved to give in and get a curved monitor until the LG appeared - now it seems I don't need to compromise after all 

Perhaps there are more people out there than manufacturers realise who dislike the curved-screen fad.


----------



## Erothlor

Anyone knows why Acer Z321QU is 200 euros cheaper? Does it use cheaper parts? Or they just trying to compete with LG? If any of you got the Acer one, please share your impressions.


----------



## dw28

Erothlor said:


> Anyone knows why Acer Z321QU is 200 euros cheaper? Does it use cheaper parts? Or they just trying to compete with LG? If any of you got the Acer one, please share your impressions.


Acer certainly are the first brand that comes to mind when thinking about "uses cheaper parts". They'll almost certainly have cut some corners somewhere.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

HuckleberryFinn said:


> Any reason to go with the Ergotron over this Amazon Basics arm? They look almost identical, but the Amazon is cheaper and a matte black finish which I prefer to the chrome of the Ergo.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MIBN16O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have never used the Amazon Basics arm so I can't give an answer from experience. But I think the Amazon Basics arm should work. Like you said, it looks almost identical. Perhaps both Ergotron and Amazon use the same OEM.


----------



## JackCY

Erothlor said:


> Anyone knows why Acer Z321QU is 200 euros cheaper? Does it use cheaper parts? Or they just trying to compete with LG? If any of you got the Acer one, please share your impressions.


Since when was it even confirmed that the Acer uses AUO VA panel? It could just be Samsung VA with Gsync added to it. It's been out a while now but no one reviews it and no one posts anything about it really, plus it's not sold on all markets either and the same monitor exists in 1080p as well which is common for Samsung VA panel based monitors that they have 1080p and 1440p variants in the same shell.

Anyone who doesn't like distortions and worse quality will skip curved screens when ever possible.


----------



## Ford8484

Can the Acer use the same panel though and NOT be HDR? Even the HDR on the Samsung isnt great, I would take HDR over no HDR.....I doubt it if the prices is lower the LG.


----------



## JackCY

There is no HDR with LCD without FALD. It's just a worthless software support, you're better off converting on GPU to SDR and feeding your panels SDR as that gives you control over the conversion process instead of relying on the not so great one with no control in monitor's firmware.

HDR makes sense with VA+FALD and LED (OLED, mLED).

Ask Acer for details, I haven't seen them anywhere nor any reviews or owners you would have to ask on regional forums where the monitor is sold. No one knows till then what panel and performance it actually has.


----------



## dw28

JackCY said:


> There is no HDR with LCD without FALD. It's just a worthless software support, you're better off converting on GPU to SDR and feeding your panels SDR as that gives you control over the conversion process instead of relying on the not so great one with no control in monitor's firmware.
> 
> HDR makes sense with VA+FALD and LED (OLED, mLED).
> 
> Ask Acer for details, I haven't seen them anywhere nor any reviews or owners you would have to ask on regional forums where the monitor is sold. No one knows till then what panel and performance it actually has.


Agreed, although I'd add that HDR *just barely* makes sense with full-array-local-dimming. It's just about sufficient a hack to actually provide some benefit to localised dynamic range. If you want to buy into the gimmick, LCD+FALD should really be the minimum you aim for. If you want genuine high-dynamic-range, then you really should wait for OLED or mLED, as per-pixel HDR will be the only way to get the genuine article.

I'm really not interested myself, despite working in VFX. By the time they work out the software side of things to the point where it's both well supported and common, there might be some genuine HDR technologies hitting the monitor market. I just don't see the point of buying in early for a quarter-baked solution.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Ford8484 said:


> Can the Acer use the same panel though and NOT be HDR? Even the HDR on the Samsung isnt great, I would take HDR over no HDR.....I doubt it if the prices is lower the LG.


It can't have HDR because it would need to meet certain requirements (color space, contrast, etc.) in order to have the "Gsync HDR" label on it. Also I've found that bad HDR implementations can make the image actually look worst rather than better.


----------



## Fritzz

Maten said:


> Its vesa compatible, but it does not say anywhere is it 100x100 or what? I dont understand why LG cant just list that anywhere. Vesa compatible means nothing without the size of it.


The mount I used is 100x100 or 75x75. I used the 100x100 holes. I agree they should list it, would make things easier, but you have an answer


----------



## JackCY

TFTcentral has not received their LG 32GK850G yet and they also think the Acer Z321QU likely has a Samsung VA panel.


----------



## Maten

Have anyone found any info about when do they release this in nordic?


----------



## JackCY

Ask the Nordic distributors. As far as I know it already sells there same as central EU. Around 9000 SEK.


----------



## REAN1MAT0R

How this LG 32GK850G goes comparing to Acer PREDATOR XB271HUB 27 IPS 165hz ?
just want to buy acer but want some new size also
any pros and cons? in terms of speed, colors and edges dimming of VA ?


----------



## Maten

JackCY said:


> Ask the Nordic distributors. As far as I know it already sells there same as central EU. Around 9000 SEK.


I asked directly from LG and they said its not confirmed is it coming to nordic in any point  They said that they have to first see is here potential buyers for it. I dont know thought how they will do that without selling the monitor even little first. Hopefully its coming, but that does not give much hope it is coming soon.


----------



## JackCY

Maten said:


> I asked directly from LG and they said its not confirmed is it coming to nordic in any point  They said that they have to first see is here potential buyers for it. I dont know thought how they will do that without selling the monitor even little first. Hopefully its coming, but that does not give much hope it is coming soon.


What seems to be the issue? I don't know many Nordic shops and I could find it sold there no problem already and stock. Maybe you're in Norway but don't want to order from Sweden or something?
You can always order it from Germany etc. if the availability is scarce in north from your local shops.

---

XB271HU is an AUO IPS 27" prone to yellowing and color temperature uniformity issues as well as slight sharpness issues (probably same as this LG) and glow that at 27" 70cm viewing distance is often more than you would want to tolerate and those minimal glow cherry picked samples are hard to find. It's got fast response time for an IPS and with fast OD you probably won't be able to tell much difference from a TN, plus it should have strobing backlight.

This LG will have issues with saturation loss around all edges due to poor VA viewing angles, VA glow around all edges again because of VA angles but for some this is more tolerable than corner glow of IPS. Response time is unknown still but for some it's fast enough for casual games. Personally I would not recommend any VA for serious play. It doesn't have strobing backlight option. The rest is in hardwareinfo.nl and limcave's reviews.

That's not to say you cannot get unlucky with the AUO IPS and get poor viewing angles either, I had 1 out of 3 like that that had poor angles and the worst glow. But overall IPS tends to be less annoying with it's angles than VA and TN. The quality lottery is hopefully better with this LG monitor with AUO VA panel, though people have already reported returns and pixel issues and so on here, the common stuff you see in every LCD monitor thread.


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> Have anyone found any info about when do they release this in nordic?


All Finnish shops just tell you its not listed in wholesale so they can't get them, and trying to contact LG Finland is impossible as their support form does nothing when you click "send".


----------



## Maten

JackCY said:


> What seems to be the issue? I don't know many Nordic shops and I could find it sold there no problem already and stock. Maybe you're in Norway but don't want to order from Sweden or something?
> You can always order it from Germany etc. if the availability is scarce in north from your local shops.


I live in Finland, but i can order from sweden and maybe estonia, because returning there is easy, but monitor is not there on sale. If there is dead pixels or such i want to be able to return the device. Any shop does not sell it in Finland or sell it to here and LG directly said they are not sure are they are even going to. If i order from germany its very long process to ship it back if problems occur and based what i have red many of these have had dead pixels on them. Also germany usually have warranties which works only there. If i order from sweden or estonia i can get it to warranty in Finland.


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> I live in Finland, but i can order from sweden and maybe estonia, because returning there is easy, but monitor is not there on sale. If there is dead pixels or such i want to be able to return the device. Any shop does not sell it in Finland or sell it to here and LG directly said they are not sure are they are even going to. If i order from germany its very long process to ship it back if problems occur and based what i have red many of these have had dead pixels on them. Also germany usually have warranties which works only there. If i order from sweden or estonia i can get it to warranty in Finland.


There is one estonian shop listing it at hinta.fi, but they have really shady terms. You'll have to pay for any returns etc.


----------



## Erothlor

My store is offering discount for LG 32GK850G. I can get it for 780€ (previous price was 920€). Also, Acer Predator Z321QU is now available too. It costs 690€.

I dunno... Should I get one of them?


----------



## JackCY

Well I'm not from Germany either but Amazon.de and Computeruniverse.net have the LG and pay return shipping and from my experience Amazon.de is relatively free of hassle to return to or get an exchange. They both should ship to Finland and you can verify the terms and conditions with them. I think some people seemed to have ordered from the Portuguese shop that has it for 799EUR. https://www.pcdiga.com/monitor-lg-32gk850g-b-va-31-5-qhd-16-9-144hz-g-sync

Warranty works no problem, the issue is return shipping costs in case of an exchange or return but unlike central EU shops Germany, Nordic, etc. shops seem to offer free return shipping or pay the cost of it to you back.
It's not a long process to ship it back to Amazon.de to me, order a courier that picks it up at your door, cheaper than using regular post for small and large packages and it's shipped relatively fast though of course from Finland it will take a couple more days than from a neighboring country. Refund speed with Amazon depends on your luck or how much you push them, you can even get refunded while still having the item and courier didn't pick it up yet, they did that to me accidentally recently, really depends who's processing your email but I've yet to have any issue of not getting a refund from Amazon.de.

I like to shop with local shops as well but sometimes it doesn't make sense to when a better or cheaper service or availability is better abroad.

Not sure I would risk the Portuguese shop, I wouldn't mind a Finnish one though there almost never are any worth considering for an international shopper since the market there is so small, I've lived in both of these countries for a short time and if you don't speak Portuguese I cannot recommend shopping with them unless you know the shop is OK and they will reply to you in English and promptly. Could ask here those who shopped with them if they reply and how well.

Locally we have the LG but prices tend to vary, go up and down in 100 EUR range depending on distributor's mood.

Leopardi: it's like that with most of these big brands and getting in contact with them from smaller market countries.

Erothlor: Get the Acer Z321QU, open it up and tell us what panel is in it because no one knows for sure yet  Or try to find out from a service menu, I'm not even sure there is an OCN thread for this monitor yet. It is in many shops but no one buys it and no one reviews it? Probably goes together, no one wants to buy it as no one reviewed it.


----------



## Maten

@leopardi I asked in their chat. I had that problem with LG site too last summer when i tried to contact them. 

@jackcy In Finland returning amazon.de package does not work that way. You have to send it through post office and they are not even in every city these days. I returned item to there couple of months ago and it took about 1.5 month to get moneys back because finnish post managed to post it wrong address. Would not be nice situation where you first put about 900€ to monitor and if you have two bad units in row which is not impossible you might have about 1800€ in two monitors which are going back and 900€ in the one you keeping. In many finnish shop you can buy one then if its not good you just bring it back there and take new one from shelf until you have good unit. My friend once ordered three Asus mg279q monitors same time and ended up returning them all, because of diffrent problems.

Also with this monitor issues i have discussed before there is very big risk i end up returning monitor because of overdrive problems, but cant know before i have monitor front of me. 



 I am still waiting for @mistasparkul video with that spot on diffrent overdrive settings, but propably its bad because he stopped making videos after asking that.


----------



## Gdourado

I was looking at monitors and saw the MSI AG32C.
Granted it is only 1080p,but msi advertises the monitor on their site as a 1ms VA panel. 
Is that true?
I thought there were no 1ms capable VA panels.
If the msi is indeed 1ms, then it probably won't suffer from ghosting or smearing.
Can anyone confirm this?

Cheers


----------



## Maten

Gdourado said:


> I was looking at monitors and saw the MSI AG32C.
> Granted it is only 1080p,but msi advertises the monitor on their site as a 1ms VA panel.
> Is that true?
> I thought there were no 1ms capable VA panels.
> If the msi is indeed 1ms, then it probably won't suffer from ghosting or smearing.
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Cheers


What i have red about that monitor its full of problems. Backlight bleeding etc. MSI training how to do monitors. Maybe they do better next time.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Maten said:


> @leopardi I asked in their chat. I had that problem with LG site too last summer when i tried to contact them.
> 
> @jackcy In Finland returning amazon.de package does not work that way. You have to send it through post office and they are not even in every city these days. I returned item to there couple of months ago and it took about 1.5 month to get moneys back because finnish post managed to post it wrong address. Would not be nice situation where you first put about 900€ to monitor and if you have two bad units in row which is not impossible you might have about 1800€ in two monitors which are going back and 900€ in the one you keeping. In many finnish shop you can buy one then if its not good you just bring it back there and take new one from shelf until you have good unit. My friend once ordered three Asus mg279q monitors same time and ended up returning them all, because of diffrent problems.
> 
> Also with this monitor issues i have discussed before there is very big risk i end up returning monitor because of overdrive problems, but cant know before i have monitor front of me. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9IAKivnar8 I am still waiting for @mistasparkul video with that spot on diffrent overdrive settings, but propably its bad because he stopped making videos after asking that.



Oh gee well sorry for you know, being busy with life? Don't worry I'll give you your precious all OD testing when I have time buddy chill out.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Maten said:


> @leopardi I asked in their chat. I had that problem with LG site too last summer when i tried to contact them.
> 
> @jackcy In Finland returning amazon.de package does not work that way. You have to send it through post office and they are not even in every city these days. I returned item to there couple of months ago and it took about 1.5 month to get moneys back because finnish post managed to post it wrong address. Would not be nice situation where you first put about 900€ to monitor and if you have two bad units in row which is not impossible you might have about 1800€ in two monitors which are going back and 900€ in the one you keeping. In many finnish shop you can buy one then if its not good you just bring it back there and take new one from shelf until you have good unit. My friend once ordered three Asus mg279q monitors same time and ended up returning them all, because of diffrent problems.
> 
> Also with this monitor issues i have discussed before there is very big risk i end up returning monitor because of overdrive problems, but cant know before i have monitor front of me. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9IAKivnar8 I am still waiting for @mistasparkul video with that spot on diffrent overdrive settings, but propably its bad because he stopped making videos after asking that.



Sucks what can you do, for me I'll never touch another va panel because of the blurring between light/dark transitions.


----------



## JackCY

Maten said:


> @leopardi I asked in their chat. I had that problem with LG site too last summer when i tried to contact them.
> 
> @jackcy In Finland returning amazon.de package does not work that way. You have to send it through post office and they are not even in every city these days. I returned item to there couple of months ago and it took about 1.5 month to get moneys back because finnish post managed to post it wrong address. Would not be nice situation where you first put about 900€ to monitor and if you have two bad units in row which is not impossible you might have about 1800€ in two monitors which are going back and 900€ in the one you keeping. In many finnish shop you can buy one then if its not good you just bring it back there and take new one from shelf until you have good unit. My friend once ordered three Asus mg279q monitors same time and ended up returning them all, because of diffrent problems.
> 
> Also with this monitor issues i have discussed before there is very big risk i end up returning monitor because of overdrive problems, but cant know before i have monitor front of me. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9IAKivnar8 I am still waiting for @mistasparkul video with that spot on diffrent overdrive settings, but propably its bad because he stopped making videos after asking that.


They force you to use a prepaid label for regular post? If that's the case that sucks then, still you could get it from Computeruniverse.net and ask about the return terms and refunds.
For me they offer no prepaid label so I am free to select what ever good or bad courier I want, these couriers are cheaper than regular post even up to 2x and on large packages such as monitors a regular post doesn't even offer to send a large monitor insured to it's full value internationally.
When I send it back I send Amazon the bill I got from courier via email and they refund it.
When I want a replacement I write them I want a replacement and write them until their customer service person is smart enough to read the whole message and issue a replacement, sometimes it's a hassle of 2-3 emails to get them to do what you want precisely, most of the time it's just 1, being short and simple in the message when writing in English helps. Also writing at specific times of day so that you don't get possibly served by customer service from India instead of Germany during EU night time etc. but once you get these quirks worked out then the Amazon.de CS isn't that bad. Replacement also means, they ship the replacement to me before I even send the defective unit back as such I can have 2 monitors to compare on my desk and only have paid for one. Of course if you do not return the first etc. they still have your card and will charge you for the second monitor, so you do have to return the first defective monitor back usually within a month = as in a courier gets it, I don't think it needs to be delivered to them, just confirmed that you've sent it. Sometimes their processing of return packages takes forever when they have many returns around and especially after Christmas. So just write them they already have the item when you get a notification and warning of your card being charged soon and they will extend the period etc. so that you don't get charged.
When they were 10 days received and still no refund, just contact them, they will give you a document to fill out and sign and will refund you ASAP when they get this document back. You don't have to wait a month for them to sort their damn packages if they are overflown with them.
Customer service can also refund you immediately when they issue a refund for your return shipment or are giving you the return label.

Honestly, if they are forcing you to the return label using regular post, it sucks and try to talk them out of it. Or just send it using a courier and send them the bill asking for return shipping costs refund, I would be surprised if they didn't refund you anyway.

They are a huge corporation that's killing smaller business on some markets, they do their own shady stuff all around, so don't feel bad for pushing them a little and getting your money back sooner or getting a better return shipping option than a regular post that often costs more anyway.

They also have customer service people in native languages of countries where they ship to, but getting a reply from those I do not know how reliable it is. I only write them in English but it has happened to me that they wrote back to me in my native language instead. Maybe they have big enough Finnish speaking customer service, who knows.



Gdourado said:


> I was looking at monitors and saw the MSI AG32C.
> Granted it is only 1080p,but msi advertises the monitor on their site as a 1ms VA panel.
> Is that true?
> I thought there were no 1ms capable VA panels.
> If the msi is indeed 1ms, then it probably won't suffer from ghosting or smearing.
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Cheers


Isn't that just yet another Samsung VA panel? Samsung also advertises 1ms response time, didn't you know?  All it means is that they push a marketing nonsense of 1ms response time from an optimistic response time measured during strobing backlight option enabled. That's how Samsung got their 1ms number, one can read the details on some specs pages. Probably the same trick with MSI.
I am not aware of MSI selling anything but Samsung curved VAs.



nyxagamemnon said:


> Sucks what can you do, for me I'll never touch another va panel because of the blurring between light/dark transitions.


I still have hope they could eventually get it to an acceptable level. Though OLED/mLED may arrive sooner, who knows.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Welp here's the Crysis 3 area with all OD settings used. Ya that LG OD must surely be sooooooo bad that I couldn't find it in myself to make a video.


----------



## Maten

MistaSparkul said:


> Welp here's the Crysis 3 area with all OD settings used. Ya that LG OD must surely be sooooooo bad that I couldn't find it in myself to make a video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/FnmUgjbfSho


Thanks for the good video. My message worked just as planned. Sometimes being ******* get the best results 

From limcave if i remember right he said the 120hz works best considering that issue. You are using that overclocked. Have you noticed any diffrence between 120,144 or 160? Based on my experiences with other panels those overclocking had allways big cons. With acer Z35 overclocking made that smearing ten times worse. With Asus PG348Q overclocking brought handfull of issues from flickering to lot of other problems, but it was IPS panel.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Maten said:


> Thanks for the good video. My message worked just as planned. Sometimes being ******* get the best results
> 
> From limcave if i remember right he said the 120hz works best considering that issue. You are using that overclocked. Have you noticed any diffrence between 120,144 or 160? Based on my experiences with other panels those overclocking had allways big cons. With acer Z35 overclocking made that smearing ten times worse. With Asus PG348Q overclocking brought handfull of issues from flickering to lot of other problems, but it was IPS panel.


Black smearing may be slightly worst but the thing is the monitor's overall response times outside of those bad transitions are fast enough to make 165Hz viable. IMO, it's not really worth it to trade off losing the overall good 165Hz performance in order to have slightly less black smearing at 120Hz.


----------



## Maten

MistaSparkul said:


> Black smearing may be slightly worst but the thing is the monitor's overall response times outside of those bad transitions are fast enough to make 165Hz viable. IMO, it's not really worth it to trade off losing the overall good 165Hz performance in order to have slightly less black smearing at 120Hz.


I play many games like dark souls which are locked to 60 fps and many newer game my rig have problems to keep 144fps with that resolution so 120hz/1440p is kind of sweetspot so i dont mind lowering it there if it makes that problem less. My eyes are sensitible to that screen flickering that happens so i kind of have no chance. Hard to say is problem deal breaker before seeing monitor with my own eyes.

Strange thing tought that the problem occurs without OD too. With my VA before they had no problem if OD was off. Then there was only massive blurring.


----------



## JackCY

:thumb:

Doesn't look that bad on Faster, the most aggressive it offers, I wonder why they didn't offer a Fastest setting that goes a tiny bit too aggressive as that often gives the best results on LCDs, not always on VA when overly aggressive.
Hard to say how it compares to the Samsung HG70 type, the movement seems fairly slow and it depends on recording settings how much it will want to capture the blur, and of course the monitor one views the video on also plays a major role.

Maten: this has nothing to do with OD, it's simply a slow transition time that is common on all VA panels. As such dark places stay darker longer than they should and image in movement turns darker and brighter when stationary. Of course if your OD is overshooting crazy then this flips around and image is brighter with colored trails in motion. You can also have undershoot issue with OD which can make image darker in motion as well. The whole OD needs to be tuned for a specific panel and it's various transition time issues. There is only so much one can do with VA and OD.

Without ULMB that would have to look near perfect it doesn't make sense to run 120Hz only. And that's only because Nvidia is stupid and their Gsync board subpar that it doesn't support over 120Hz strobing.


----------



## Ford8484

I actually had that monitor (the Acer) for a bit and was pretty nice. But the IPS glow annoyed the hell out of me in dark games- so I eventually got this monitor and the better contrast is night and day. For LCD, blacks look actually black- or close to it. I really dont have any VA glow, or nothing remotely close to the Acer IPS glow. I just upped digital vibrancy in NCP to make the colors pop more like an IPS. I usually put the OD on fastest for the LG and its more than adequate.....My only concern with the LG was a loss in PPI, but if you sit 3 feet away from it- its negligible. Hell, technically it has a higher PPI than a 50 inch 4k TV. PPI all depends on your viewing distance and 32 inch 1440p at 3 feet is more immersive than 27 inch 1440p at 2 feet distance. This is all just my preference though.


----------



## Maten

JackCY said:


> Without ULMB that would have to look near perfect it doesn't make sense to run 120Hz only. And that's only because Nvidia is stupid and their Gsync board subpar that it doesn't support over 120Hz strobing.


If 120hz looks better consider smearing than 144hz or 165hz i will use it. 120hz vs 144hz the diffrence is very small. 144hz vs 200hz was not very much diffrent.



Ford8484 said:


> I actually had that monitor (the Acer) for a bit and was pretty nice. But the IPS glow annoyed the hell out of me in dark games- so I eventually got this monitor and the better contrast is night and day. For LCD, blacks look actually black- or close to it. I really dont have any VA glow, or nothing remotely close to the Acer IPS glow. I just upped digital vibrancy in NCP to make the colors pop more like an IPS. I usually put the OD on fastest for the LG and its more than adequate.....My only concern with the LG was a loss in PPI, but if you sit 3 feet away from it- its negligible. Hell, technically it has a higher PPI than a 50 inch 4k TV. PPI all depends on your viewing distance and 32 inch 1440p at 3 feet is more immersive than 27 inch 1440p at 2 feet distance. This is all just my preference though.


Thats weird if your Acer we are talking about with VA panel had IPS glow on it  You propably had other display or its with samsung panel and you are talking about backlight bleeding.


----------



## larrydavid

Lim's UFO pursuit images seems to show that Faster shines at 120hz. At 165hz, I've noticed it overshooting on Faster, so I use Fast there.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Yeah now that I've used Faster for a while now I think it does result in more overshoot than Fast.

TFTC now lists the GK850G as their next upcoming content. We will soon finally have some hard numbers on response times and RTC error in each OD mode.


----------



## Ford8484

O no, it was an Acer. Acer Predator XB271HU bmiprz 27. I've owned a ton of monitors the last 6 months. I just cant stand the horrible contrast on IPS when playing dark games, especially after using this LG.


----------



## Ford8484

I agree with you for the most part. The Samsung you mention however reaches 600nits in "HDR" Mode, not 350. Depending on the game, you can tweak the HDR to make the game look better, albeit slightly, but its negligible at best and some games even look worse. Colors are more vibrant on it....but at the expense of worse uniformity, lighter blacks, worse contrast, no gsync....this LG is much better, but both are much better than IPS. I don't get the buzz about IPS- playing games in any dark scenes are just horrible to look at. Its pretty ****ty we have to wait forever for any gsync/real-HDR monitors to NOT be crazy expensive...


----------



## JackCY

IPS glow mostly becomes an issue on 27"+ and when lacking the ATW polarizer. You could have a very good 32" IPS with ATW polarizer, they just don't want to make them, it's not even a technical issue or economic one, cheap small IPS screens on China phones have the ATW polarizer. But good luck finding an IPS monitor nowadays with one, reviewers stopped pushing companies and spreading the awareness of such technology and it fell out of favor with panel makers and monitor marketers, they rather follow stupid hypes and will spawn many crappy products as long as they have a hype and popularity of the masses. When is the last time you have seen a reviewer say and give a negative point to an IPS monitor that lacked an ATW polarizer? They will just complain about the glow if at all but do not mention the easy solution that can be used by panel makers to almost eliminate the glow. Most people probably don't even know such thing for IPS exists.

And similar films can most likely improve TN and VA as well. I've seen a filter example with TN, but no idea if anyone ever used it on an actual mass produced product.

IPS panels are not awful, they simply aren't being made as well as they can be. This is nothing new in the LCD world, it's a subpar technology but it has won out with the companies that invested into it and there are and were other technologies than LCD that are better. Right now everyone is milking their LCD tech before being forced to move on and innovate.


----------



## Hunched

K "Northern Shipments"
Sure glad "Northern Shipments" gets stocked with priority over, oh idk, Amazon.ca
We've all heard about Northern Shipments right such a big well known company, but Amazon.ca? Who?
-_-


----------



## JackCY

Amazon always takes forever to offer a product if at all. Doesn't matter if it's .ca .de or any other. Maybe .com is fast but not the other for sure. They always get beaten by other sellers to market. It's not about who gets stocked, it's about who orders the product. Amazon probably waits before there is a demand for a product to even consider selling it at all in a region and then their complex warehouse system kicks in another delay.


----------



## AngryLobster

Newegg has this on sale for $764 with promo code BTEPRPX22

If you aren't in a hurry, I anticipate it dropping to sub $700 not too long from now.


----------



## Leopardi

AngryLobster said:


> Newegg has this on sale for $764 with promo code BTEPRPX22
> 
> If you aren't in a hurry, I anticipate it dropping to sub $700 not too long from now.


Great, still no sign of these in northern EU, but they can afford making sales with stocks being overly full in NA..


----------



## JackCY

Same as before, found it just fine on Swedish shops. Trying Finnish ones... https://www.knaitek.fi/lg-32gk850g-b-32-class-qhd-gaming-monitor-with-g-synctm-2560x1440.html
What's the problem?

Pretty normal unfortunately that in US they get insanely good prices and availability while the rest pays much more and waits forever.

I would still wait for TFTCentral to measure the out of black transition time but some don't care about that for sure.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> Same as before, found it just fine on Swedish shops. Trying Finnish ones... https://www.knaitek.fi/lg-32gk850g-b-32-class-qhd-gaming-monitor-with-g-synctm-2560x1440.html
> What's the problem?
> 
> Pretty normal unfortunately that in US they get insanely good prices and availability while the rest pays much more and waits forever.
> 
> I would still wait for TFTCentral to measure the out of black transition time but some don't care about that for sure.


That's the Estonian shop... pretty much guaranteed trouble and additional costs in a case of dead pixels. CDON would be a good swedish shop, but they don't have it.


----------



## JackCY

I don't know, I was too lazy to cross the vast ocean to Tallinn from Helsinki but I know people went there "grocery" shopping so it's not so bad 
Probably nothing else yet. No idea how Estonia is in regard to returns. You can always get it from Germany with free returns...
Most likely local shops rely on local LG distributor which may not even know the product exists or they are on the bottom of a supply priority, meanwhile the local shops refuse to source it elsewhere. Here many shops only sell locally distributed products but there are a few shops around borders of the country, smaller that drag the goods across the border from Germany, probably Poland, etc. and do not rely just on the local lazy distributors.
I guess no such shops in Finland that would cross the vast ocean to Tallinn, drag it over and sell it to you.

Even just in middle of EU, the supply difference between Germany and surrounding countries is quite large. Both in terms of item quantity and selection.

Probably won't see it in Nordic distribution before the snow melts and ship with the monitors gets unstuck from ice.

BTW the major computer shops here don't have the LG either, it's the smaller more aggressive shops that take risks and offer better deals that do offer it and made an effort to get it. The big shops are often stuck with their favorite distributor and won't buy from other to be able to offer a product. They usually get so many sales they couldn't care less and stick with their distributor who gives them better prices as a result and thus higher profits.


----------



## Maten

JackCY said:


> -


 That sounds very good. Order monitor and if it have dead pixels drive couple hundred kilometers to ship and go to other country to change the product. As they say on their site customer pays for return. Also as said ordering from amazon.de aint so easy either so kind of pointless to give an absurd option which no one going to take. Also if i am correct amazon.de gives only 12 months warranty when in Finland there is no such thing as under 24 months and if product broke that fast you can get it replaced by defect liability anyway or at least partly of costs. Many shops like mindfactory.de sells products with warranty that only works in denmark so it require much time and trouble to get it fixed. I dont know does amazon have same policy. Based on my experiences with amazon.de it aint so easy to return products there either.


----------



## Erothlor

Here is a gameranx review if anyone interested:
http://gameranx.com/features/id/140263/article/lg-32gk850g-b-32-qhd-g-sync-gaming-monitor-review/

They cunclude that LG 32GK850G is a really good monitor, offering 32-inches, GSYNC and 144hz refresh rate.


----------



## JackCY

Maten said:


> That sounds very good. Order monitor and if it have dead pixels drive couple hundred kilometers to ship and go to other country to change the product. As they say on their site customer pays for return. Also as said ordering from amazon.de aint so easy either so kind of pointless to give an absurd option which no one going to take. Also if i am correct amazon.de gives only 12 months warranty when in Finland there is no such thing as under 24 months and if product broke that fast you can get it replaced by defect liability anyway or at least partly of costs. Many shops like mindfactory.de sells products with warranty that only works in denmark so it require much time and trouble to get it fixed. I dont know does amazon have same policy. Based on my experiences with amazon.de it aint so easy to return products there either.


I'm certainly no Amazon fan but their returns are some of the easiest to me and they cover the costs.
Warranty is 2 years since Amazon.de is in EU and you are in EU as per what is on their site. Just enter help and search warranty etc. it shows up immediately.



> https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/custo...=UTF8&nodeId=201909000&qid=1520002755&sr=1-10
> In addition to your 30-day returns guarantee, customers in the European Union have statutory warranty rights for a period of two years from the delivery of the goods and can request repair or replacement of the goods purchased at Amazon if these goods have defects or are not as described.





> https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/custo...e=UTF8&nodeId=201819340&qid=1520002755&sr=1-2
> You can make a complaint about incorrect, damaged or defective items within 2 years of receipt.


While I certainly understand not wanting to purchase from some small shop from Estonia or other Baltic countries for fear of language barrier, long returns processing and other issues when it comes to customer services after purchase. Amazon on the other hand so far is kind of as good as it gets for online shopping customer service. Hell I would even prefer it over having to drive the goods to a local shop to return them.

As long as it's a large reputable shop in any EU country and their customer service speaks English or your native language I really don't see an issue of shopping there as you will most likely get 14 days return and 2 years warranty by law, I'm not sure this is universal all across the EU but it probably is and you can always check the terms and conditions before confirming purchase.

Dealing with a defective product in Finland certainly wasn't easier 10 years ago there, having to drive to Helsinki or ship the product back, language barrier and all that. With Amazon you just click it and send it back, deal with them in English and they pay the returns. I think you now have some forced return costs being paid by shop but it didn't use to be that way and in most of EU it is not that way, some German shops now offer it voluntarily.

Returning to any shop, order a courier, they pick it up at your door, no need to drive anywhere. It's even cheaper than using regular post office especially for international shipments. Maybe Finland doesn't have such couriers? I would say you do since I can ship to Finland using the common couriers, more expensive since it's far but they do ship. Even if you want to or have to use a post office, every reasonable town as far as I know even in Finland has a post office.

Only some regions have the LG in their local distribution channel, the biggest markets so far, US, Germany and the like. Everyone else (shops and buyers) orders from there or waits.


----------



## Maten

I returned little bit over 100€ product back to amazon.de and it took long time to get moneys back. Also courier was not an option. Amazon ordered to ship product back using cheapest way. If do not order speed delivery it takes 1-3 weeks to get item so in case of waranty worst scenario it would take many weeks to ship product back and get the new one back. Instead of Finnish warranty that you walk to shop and leave with new product away. There also would be the language barrier etc. thing with amazon, but no point to talk about this, because i dont think I or almost anyone else here would order that monitor from amazon. We just need to keep reading reviews and wait it to come to nordic 

Also in 99% of cases its a lot easier to take item to post office or back to shop on your own than order courier to come pick it up because usually they dont call or such so its annoying to wait by the door the courier to come.


----------



## JackCY

Courier from middle of EU to Germany (neighboring) is 2 days and half the price of regular post and insured+tracked, whether they call for pick up or delivery depends on courier and the local driver, most do inform and some can keep the advertised arrival time to 1h window. To Finland the delivery estimate is 4-7 days and costs twice to three times as much as to Germany so the cost gets quite similar to regular post but unlike regular post that will indeed take weeks to deliver the couriers have way more efficient way of handling packages and will keep their delivery estimated time reasonably well. In most countries it's not even profitable for regular post to be handling international packages, overall everywhere I've seen the regular post is stuck in middle ages efficiency wise.

The couriers I use in middle of EU do seem to have Finnish webpages so they do offer the same services there but I do not order directly from these couriers and neither do all of them offer always a way to send for a one time customer or at a good price. There are companies that have business agreements with them (and ship high volume so they get much better pricing) often with multiple couriers and offer better prices than if you try and order directly with a courier such as DPD, GLS, DHL, UPS, ...

Shipping from and to Finland will always cost a fortune compared to other places that are less far. I would say though that Amazon doesn't really care and they have the extra expenses in their prices like all other shops, getting a refund back from Amazon.de is a non issue, if it takes longer than you like, write them and they will refund you ASAP even before they received the item back.

Personally, I would much rather give the package at my door to a courier than have to drag it in hands or ask someone to drive me to post office (done both), I think local post now offers some pick up options at door but not for the large monitor like packages and one would have to pay quite a bit for them to pick up a monitor like package. I've done the return it in person to a shop, send it by regular post, multiple times before with monitors, so much not worth the hassle when a courier can pick it up at door and now even cheaper than regular post or spend hours going to a shop in person. Sure if one lives in a city where the shop accepts returns and you can easily get there by public transport, it is a preferred way to return/exchange for most. Though here most shops are online and even if one returns an item in person you do not walk home with a new one unless you ordered it prior and got a notification to pick it up, they don't really do a hand to hand bring the old one you want to return within 14 days of purchase and they give you another as replacement. They accept the return but you have to have ordered again and been notified to pick up to be able to make it a one trip for return and pick up.

Returning is a hassle no matter where bought and no one should be dealing with it when purchasing anything new, unfortunately getting a defect free product nowadays no matter what it is is almost impossible. We can only be thankful for the 14 days no questions asked return possible for online orders in EU.

The wait for LG in smaller countries will be endless especially for Finland if your shops are unwilling to source the monitor from other countries. We still don't have it in official distribution channel either I think but competitive shops already sell it, the largest ones that rely on main local distribution channels still do not.
You will probably have to wait till summer to get LG in official local Finnish distribution.

TFTcentral review... only they know, I asked them last week or so and they still didn't receive the (probably cherry picked) unit from LG, no new info.
RTings and Prad.de no idea, someone ask them if you know where they reply. If these plan to review the LG at all. Not aware of any other reputable sites that measure response times well.


----------



## amd7674

any news on Canadian front? I guess Amazon.com or BhPhoto are our only friends? It is ridiculous... LG Canada should be carrying this model by now...


----------



## MistaSparkul

While you are waiting for the monitor to actually come out you are also waiting for a proper review at the same time so may as well look at it that way. If a review comes out first and you end up not liking the results then hey at least the wait saved you the trouble of buying the thing.


----------



## DazzaInOz

Last night my Asus pg279q went spastic with whacked out colours and a nice vertical green line through the centre! It seems ok now but I immediately went looking online for a new monitor and was surprised to see the LG available in Australia now. My finger is hovering over the buy button! Just wish tftcentral would hurry up with their review.


----------



## JackCY

They can't hurry up anything when they do not buy the unit from retail but wait for a cherry picked sample as far as I'm aware. It's best to see a monitor for yourself anyway, return it if you don't like it. Reviews can be helpful when done right but if you're worried about blacks smearing, it's safe to say that all current VAs smear to a noticeable degree, this AUO and latest Samsung panels might be the fastest as it gets so far for VA. If you've never had a VA panel monitor, it's hard to say if you will like it or not from any review though rtings.com with their angle measurements is getting damn close when one knows what to look for and how to interpret.

To be honest, RMA that PG279Q with ASUS, they probably won't be able to give you a defect free unit back and as such if AU laws are not poor you should be able to end up with a refund.


----------



## DazzaInOz

JackCY said:


> They can't hurry up anything when they do not buy the unit from retail but wait for a cherry picked sample as far as I'm aware. It's best to see a monitor for yourself anyway, return it if you don't like it. Reviews can be helpful when done right but if you're worried about blacks smearing, it's safe to say that all current VAs smear to a noticeable degree, this AUO and latest Samsung panels might be the fastest as it gets so far for VA. If you've never had a VA panel monitor, it's hard to say if you will like it or not from any review though rtings.com with their angle measurements is getting damn close when one knows what to look for and how to interpret.
> 
> To be honest, RMA that PG279Q with ASUS, they probably won't be able to give you a defect free unit back and as such if AU laws are not poor you should be able to end up with a refund.


Sorry, I have the 278Q (always getting it mixed up) which is the original TN version. It's already out of warranty but it's been holding up pretty well after 4 years. I had one of the first Acer ips ultrawides which was actually pretty good with minimal glow but ended up selling it because of the 75hz and lack of gsync. Just lately bought and returned the Dell AW34 because of the terrible glow. This LG seems like the only decent alternative available but I have never had a VA. Problem is it's not available to me locally so will have to buy from another state and from shops that I know are a pain for returns unless it's a defective. Anything returned open boxed for change of mind is at their discretion plus restocking fees! That's where reviews can help make the decision easier.


----------



## MistaSparkul

DazzaInOz said:


> Sorry, I have the 278Q (always getting it mixed up) which is the original TN version. It's already out of warranty but it's been holding up pretty well after 4 years. I had one of the first Acer ips ultrawides which was actually pretty good with minimal glow but ended up selling it because of the 75hz and lack of gsync. Just lately bought and returned the Dell AW34 because of the terrible glow. This LG seems like the only decent alternative available but I have never had a VA. Problem is it's not available to me locally so will have to buy from another state and from shops that I know are a pain for returns unless it's a defective. Anything returned open boxed for change of mind is at their discretion plus restocking fees! That's where reviews can help make the decision easier.


If you're coming from the PG278Q then you will definitely notice the slower response times of this monitor. I came from a Dell S2417DG and there is definitely a difference, although the LG is good enough that it's not game breaking for me. I am happy with the trade off of better response times of my Dell for the bigger screen + better contrast of the LG since I mostly just do casual single player gaming these days.


----------



## JackCY

Indeed, you can find most info for comparison here: https://uk.hardware.info/reviews/78...nitor-game-gaming-response-time-and-input-lag
IMHO a store sample here: https://www.limscave.com/lg-32gk850g

TN+strobing has very clean motion picture, VA without strobing such as this LG is the opposite.

VA has these:
weaknesses: small viewing angles + VA glow (rtings and hardwareinfo show it in numbers for unbelievers), slow transition time from low color levels - black being slowest
advantages: low black level ==> higher contrast, lower peak brightness of glow than IPS in general

If you know what you require, especially in comparison to other models or in numbers, you can figure out from existing reviews whether it's worth trying the monitor or not.

Restocking fees sounds illegal to me, I think US still allows that crap but then why not get it via Amazon or other shop that pays return shipping or should though it can differ per country/region as always.


----------



## 12345us3r

So does nobody notice the vertical lines of this panel? It's like on my TN panel (Dell S2716DG) but not as obvious because the lines are a lot thinner on this screen.

I sent my first LG back because it had a dead pixel in the middle of the screen but game performance and image quality were pretty decent (besides the vertical lines during movement). I think the monitor has a bit more color banding than my Samsung C34F791 (which I'm gonna send back because it's too slow and has some weird "grid" effect when anything on the screen moves) but the overall image quality of this LG is better due to its higher contrast ratio. Well, I never actually measured the contrast but you can see the difference with the naked eye if you are standing in front of a cave for example. The LG looks a lot more "VA-like" than the Samsung IMO.

The viewing angles were slightly annoying as well but I guess you can fix this by sitting further away.

Also, has anyone noticed massive stuttering (caused by G-Sync) in Watch Dogs 2 and Mass Effect: Andromeda?


----------



## JackCY

Vertical or horizontal lines? I don't remember noticing vertical lines on S2716DG, just overall it was awful image quality. Samsung tends to have horizontal lines due to a higher vertical spacing.
Maybe someone posted about the vertical lines on LG, probably returned as well, try searching this thread.
Adaptive sync stutter is a combination of monitor vs GPU and GPU driver. Somehow they can't get it fixed 100% on any of the adaptive sync technologies/renames. Could be that your framerate is dropping below supported AS range or above it. But you would have to monitor the frame stats per frame, and seeing a usual 1s average fps will not show you these spikes. You would need to log the frame times to a file per frame.


----------



## 12345us3r

The thing is, G-Sync worked fine in said games on my Dell S2716DG. So the G-Sync module of this LG might have some issues, I don't know.
My Dell definitely has vertical lines but I still have an A03, so they might have "fixed" it by now (even though it's a panel issue, PG278QR had these lines too).

Someone in this thread noticed the same lines on the LG but nobody answered. So I'm wondering if only some monitors have this issue or most people just don't notice it.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

12345us3r said:


> The thing is, G-Sync worked fine in said games on my Dell S2716DG. So the G-Sync module of this LG might have some issues, I don't know.
> My Dell definitely has vertical lines but I still have an A03, so they might have "fixed" it by now (even though it's a panel issue, PG278QR had these lines too).
> 
> Someone in this thread noticed the same lines on the LG but nobody answered. So I'm wondering if only some monitors have this issue or most people just don't notice it.



I've had the monitor since mid December and haven't ever noticed vertical lines.... I'm also pretty sensitive to this stuff. Had an Overlord Tempest that would show crazy scan lines when overclocked too high. I see none of that on this. 

I would return/replace if I were you!


----------



## keith5

I returned this monitor twice for vertical lines. 3rd one was a keeper, so definitely RMA. It's not normal.


----------



## JackCY

Did the lines show only on 165Hz, 120Hz+ or at any refresh rate even 60Hz? Was it uniform across the whole panel at all times or it appeared to be a "software/firmware" issue only appearing during certain conditions?


----------



## Erothlor

I still can't decide buy or not to buy this monitor. I have Samsung S27D390H 27" 1080p 60hz PLS monitor, what are the biggest differences I would notice as I start to use LG? Can I consider it as upgrade?


----------



## 12345us3r

The LG will be much smoother, a bit sharper, more immersive and games will look better due to the higher contrast ratio.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Erothlor said:


> I still can't decide buy or not to buy this monitor. I have Samsung S27D390H 27" 1080p 60hz PLS monitor, what are the biggest differences I would notice as I start to use LG? Can I consider it as upgrade?


In the past 6 years I have owned four monitors for the purpose of gaming; Samsung S27A750D 27" 1080p TN @ 120Hz, Overlord Tempest 27" 1440p IPS @ 110Hz, Acer XB270HU 27" IPS @ 144Hz w/ G-SYNC, and now the LG 32" VA @ 165Hz w/ G-SYNC.

The LG is hands down the best of the bunch as a pure immersion gaming monitor due to the SUPERIOR contrast and black levels. If you don't need to have ULMB, it's the best 2560x1440 G-Sync monitor out IMO.


----------



## JackCY

Comparison table Comparison table #2

Well your PLS seems a snail in transition times for an IPS. Also 27" 1080p is quite poor in my opinion. 32" 1440p will have a little better PPI.
60Hz vs 144/165Hz is a matter of your wallet really, I've made the switch back to 60Hz TN from IPS/VA 144Hz and it's not so tragic to get used to, sure panning a camera in games fast has noticeably less information and you can see the individual frames so to speak where as with 144Hz this effect is lowered but not removed you would need kHz not Hz to remove it. It sure gives a little edge in competitive gaming, for causal... matter of wallet.

Contrast is higher on VA panels in general at the cost of slower transitions from black due to low black level. You will also notice saturation vs angle issues with VA unlike with 27" IPS, though even 27" stretches the lower quality units of AUO IPS to show not good enough angles of IPS already at 27". 31.5" VA, be prepared for angle issues to be noticeable.

This LG has Gsync and the lowest I've seen it is low 700 EUR/USD, it is still way overpriced both by LG due to Gsync craze and by shops/distributors. Meanwhile Samsungs cost a lot less but it's hard to get a good one same as the AUO IPS based monitors.

31.5" is considerably larger than 27", be sure you actually want such behemoth, have space for it and that the 3D applications you use allow for FOV adjustment high enough. For me I would need 128 deg hFOV with 31.5" in FPS games.



> The LG is hands down the best of the bunch as a pure immersion gaming monitor due to the SUPERIOR contrast and black levels. If you don't need to have ULMB, it's the best 2560x1440 G-Sync monitor out IMO.


I would most likely agree, the important thing being a "Gsync monitor" as there are other options for those that do not require Gsync or want strobing. With Gsync requirement this is one of the only decent options there is now.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

JackCY said:


> I would most likely agree, the important thing being a "Gsync monitor" as there are other options for those that do not require Gsync or want strobing. With Gsync requirement this is one of the only decent options there is now.


Well, those of us with high end nVidia cards who want the best gaming experience don't have any other options. I consider variable refresh a necessity for gaming monitors in the year 2018, and for nVidia users G-Sync is the only choice. If you are buying a monitor for gaming today, it's either FreeSync if you run AMD or G-Sync if you run nVidia... I do NOT recommend to anyone currently looking at buying a PC gaming monitor to skimp out on VRR!


----------



## JackCY

For GeForce users really, Nvidia does support VESA adaptive sync on other of their line up such as laptops and Quadros I think and other more pro use cards. It's only the consumer "gaming/mining" GeForce cards that are locked out in NV driver to only support Gsync and not offer adaptive sync with VESA adaptive sync devices  On top of that the Gsync monitors are hell overpriced compared to their adaptive sync variants. It is difficult to justify what NV has done to lock users (mostly gamers) down to their ecosystem to keep them from fleeing to competition. So far I don't know if anyone hacked this limitation off on Linux if Gsync works there at all on Nvidia and there probably aren't any open source drivers from NV with GSync. Neither any hardware solution to convert Gsync to VESA standard as NV will most likely not sell the Gsync board to anyone who would want to do that or even if figured out and made by a company without Gsync board NV would still probably sue them to the ground whether they have a valid claim or not. GSync should just die IMHO and it is the worst that could have happened to adaptive sync, it's limited, expensive and proprietary only to lock customers down to one brand.


----------



## Erothlor

Found another video review of this monitor:


----------



## Gdourado

How does this monitor handle a 1080p input?
From a PS4 for example?


----------



## HiCZoK

Damn this is one impressive monitor at twice the price I am willing to pay 
I was just considering getting 1080p gsync (so one of 240hz ones) but I do like good picture quality, contrast and so on. I had every panel out there and va was my fav of the monitors I've had. I had iiyama 24" 60hz amva+ monitor which looked amazing but had terrible horrible ghosting/trailing.

Now even though this 32" LG is out of my range, I am considering taking a loan on this lol(or save for few more months). Gsync, 144hz, VA, contrast, blacks, non AUO panel (so might have better blb), Very nice design, huge....but being va it will probably smear and some details will fade in movement. I don't think the huge price is totally justified


----------



## 12345us3r

The LG uses an AUO panel. But AUO isn't always bad. Their TN and VA panels are fine.

It does smear a bit but playing fast games works much better than on my Samsung C34F791. The Samsung almost feels like a TV, it's so incredibly slow.

By the way, am I the only one who thinks the colors of this LG look better than AHVA and Samsung's SVA with Quantum Dot? It's weird but I like them better.


----------



## JackCY

Comparison table C34F791 vs 32GK850G I can't find other measurement of the Samsung, it had issues and returns with Freesync, nothing new for Samsung. Transitions from black unknown but on UFO C34 is slow but not really that slow, slow within reason, in other words like all VA it smears blacks and dark colors. The wait for TFTC to measure this LG will be endless, someone lend them the LG.

Gdourado: same as all other. The only problem with some monitors, such as Samsung, is that they add 1 frame latency at 1080p60 over HDMI. hardwareinfo input lag measurements are probably done with Leo Bodnar's HDMI 1080p/60 input lag device, so not really useful for PC users but useful for consoles.


----------



## Erothlor

How much performance will I lose going from 1080p to 1440p? Will it be noticeable? I have GTX 1080 Ti.

Also, will it have impact on CPU? Or GPU only?


----------



## JackCY

Erothlor said:


> How much performance will I lose going from 1080p to 1440p? Will it be noticeable? I have GTX 1080 Ti.
> 
> Also, will it have impact on CPU? Or GPU only?


Depends by what are you limited in your applications. 1080Ti is an overkill for most 1080p games and you're likely limited by CPU performance especially single threaded one, unable to feed the GPU fast enough in modern game engines.

1080Ti is fine for 1440p, probably the best bang/buck if you want high fps.

1440p will load the GPU more, usually expect higher GPU temps. and more fan noise. It does that even to my 1060.


----------



## larrydavid

keith5 said:


> I returned this monitor twice for vertical lines. 3rd one was a keeper, so definitely RMA. It's not normal.


I'm glad that it worked out for you! You're persistent.


----------



## 12345us3r

What do you guys think about the viewing angles of this panel? I really wish it was curved... I know there is the Acer Z321QU which is curved but nobody reviewed it so far. My C34F791 has the best viewing angles ever compared to this LG, probably just because it's curved.

In fact, the viewing angles are the only reason I'm considering to give AHVA another chance, even though I hate IPS glow.


----------



## ToTheSun!

12345us3r said:


> What do you guys think about the viewing angles of this panel? I really wish it was curved... I know there is the Acer Z321QU which is curved but nobody reviewed it so far. My C34F791 has the best viewing angles ever compared to this LG, probably just because it's curved.


Well, the curve helps, but judging by my own observations and from looking at reviews, modern SVA panels have better viewing angles than most VA counterparts, regardless of curvature.


----------



## JackCY

LG has an advantage in that it is not curved. It offers better uniformity and lower defect rate with better chance of a good panel than the curved crap Samsung does to their panels and ruins them  I might see soon myself as I have another Samsung HG70 type panel monitor incoming. Neither has anyone to my knowledge made the curve correctly yet, each side about 10-15cm is flat as a pancake and only the center is bent, literally bent as they IMHO manufacture the panels flat not curved, then just bend it to curve it while edges 10-15cm remain flat. This is only a cylindrical curve as well not a proper spherical curve (no one probably wants to know the cost of manufacturing that as possibly quite high compared to existing flat panels tech for which machines exist and are paid for already).

Z321QU likely has Samsung HG70 panel.

Plus there is not a single game or 3D application as far as I know that provides a proper 3D rendering for curved display, have you ever seen a setting within a game to set the curvature? Me neither. Sure the distortion is not brutal as on a triple screen setup but this distortion is still there and everywhere not just on sidescreens as with triple setup but on the whole panel in case of curved.

Curve helps a little with viewing angles for VA sure but it's not that big a help and the panel itself plays a bigger role, even with AUO IPS there is a lottery for angles and glow so no two panels that aren't from the same batch are same unfortunately, their quality varies quite a bit at least from AUO but also older LG IPS used to vary in quality.

Samsung has a little better viewing angles on their VA than AUO. Comparison table Comparison table #1

For me having a flat panel is preferable due to lack of distortion and better panel quality (mostly uniformity).

No one reports on the Z321QU really anywhere, some users exist that's it, 31.5" curved isn't that popular and wanted probably. German shops sell it that's about it.
Plus if you want that panel you can get the AOC or Samsung or many other without Gsync for considerably less. The AOC AG322QCX is around 500 EUR. Unlike Z321QU 730EUR+ or LG usually 850 EUR or risk a shady shop at close to 700 EUR. Or just get C27HG70 or it's other 27" siblings around and below 500 EUR and deal with endless uniformity issues probably. This LG is insanely priced so far by most shops+distributors, low supply and high initial price I think.


----------



## keith5

larrydavid said:


> I'm glad that it worked out for you! You're persistent.


Thanks. I had to keep trying, I love this size & resolution and going back to 60Hz is a nightmare.


----------



## 12345us3r

I'm surprised that not all panels have vertical lines to be honest.


----------



## JackCY

Can anyone take a macro photo of this LG to show it's pixel and subpixel structure? Especially if you happen to have vertical lines and later get a monitor without them?
As this is odd if not all suffer from it when a single person evaluates, it's likely a "software" issue of some sorts rather than higher vertical spacing which would otherwise be confirmed by most users. Or AUO has quite the variance in panels.

I use Canon SX200 point and shoot that can zoom from 0cm to take these photos and put the camera barely touching a panel without any pressure to avoid LCD pressure issues.
Practically, you need any sort of camera that can provide large detail of a surface, having close to 0cm focus helps a lot, zoom is secondary, my SX200 shoots this at 28mm equivalent from zero distance.


----------



## Sedolf

JackCY said:


> Can anyone take a macro photo of this LG to show it's pixel and subpixel structure? Especially if you happen to have vertical lines and later get a monitor without them?
> As this is odd if not all suffer from it when a single person evaluates, it's likely a "software" issue of some sorts rather than higher vertical spacing which would otherwise be confirmed by most users. Or AUO has quite the variance in panels.


I would like to see the pixels as well. The VA panels from AUO have different subpixel structures. Their 16:9 AMVA+ since ~2013 have subpixels that look similar to the Samsung panels (but without being squished)
But the high refresh 35'' ultrawides subpixels look completely different, more similar to PLS. Wonder what type their LG is using.

Here are some pictures:
2017 AMVA https://www.prad.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/1218/benq-ew277hdr-monitor-coating.jpg
2013 AMVA https://www.prad.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/0324/iiyama-prolite-xb2783hsu-b1-monitor-coating.jpg

Ultrawides
https://www.prad.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/asus-xg35vq-coating.jpg
https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/C3583FQ-subpixels.jpg


----------



## 12345us3r

I noticed some kind of "diamond pattern" (which destroys the immersion of this monitor once you have seen it) on my Samsung and only faint vertical lines on this LG.


----------



## JackCY

This is Samsung HG70 31.5" type in AOC AG322QCX for those interested:










And AUO AHVA (IPS) in Acer XF270HUA:










Hopefully the images will work via OCN upload, this site is so damn broken since the move when it comes to basic spoiler and image features.

Crosshatching can be caused by panel surface when it is anything but glossy. Of course it may not be crosshatching X, maybe they used some other weird pattern that makes you see vertical lines, who knows.

On Samsung VA the horizontal lines are caused by higher than desired vertical spacing as you can see above. Also the difference between 1440p 31.5" vs 27" PPI is apparent.
These do not show Samsung VA "dimming" issues where gray colors are made by altering only 1 part of the 1/3+2/3 pixel split. I will add gray colors to my test image for new photos of future monitors.

Here is a new test pattern I have, now with gradient under the "ock" with 4% brightness steps (roughly 10,10,10 steps in RGB, 4-96%, black is in text and white all around), 24 grayscale pixels in a whole 0-255 range and a cheapo TN example:


----------



## Sedolf

JackCY said:


> These do not show Samsung VA "dimming" issues where gray colors are made by altering only 1 part of the 1/3+2/3 pixel split. I will add gray colors to my test image for new photos of future monitors.


Many different Samsung and AUO VA dim like this. Here it is in motion (at 7:55min)
https://youtu.be/3BJU2drrtCM?t=7m51s

It's only an issue on some of the Samsung panels because for some absolutely strange reason it treats the bottom 2/3 and the top 1/3 of what are supposed to be parts of two adjacent pixels as a single pixel. So basically a single pixel has the black vertical spacing through the middle, this is causing the text fringing issues.

I can't see the first two attachments btw.


----------



## JackCY

At 6:52, 9:38 you can see some of the gray color issues on Samsung VA partial dimming. Or you can search PCMonitors text macro, https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c27hg70/#Calibration, where they use clear type that completely obliterates text sharpness by adding gray pixels into a font. Making it hard to tell how pixels split or not at first glance but allows you to see how gray colors may look.
8:00 shows this the best and for each subpixel 

https://youtu.be/3BJU2drrtCM?t=8m0s

I've seen the slow mo guys video long before, 10:53 is LG OLED.

Attachments fixed. Hopefully.


----------



## Sedolf

Ok the thumbnails work now
Do you have the test image with the "ock" and the gradient below?
I can take a photo and show you how it looks on a panel with split subpixels but proper mapping (the ock will look normal but the gradients will show the 1/3 illuminated pixel)


----------



## JackCY

It should be first attachment on bottom of the post. View it at 100% zoom, pixel for pixel, no scaling. Here it is again, and as a zipped file too just in case:


----------



## Sedolf

Thanks, I'm stupid - overlooked that you posted it before

Here is photo - this is how they're supposed to look like.

Compare that to the AOC/CHG70.
2-section dimming but a single pixel has no line through the middle. No idea what they were thinking there.

edit: I looked again at the photos on PCMonitors and while it does have squat subpixels, it does not look like the 27'' CHG70 has that issue with the black line through the pixels.
This seems to be only an issue with the 31.5'' panel


----------



## JackCY

Sedolf what panel/monitor did you take pictures of? Only an example or that is the LG?

Yes 27" Samsung HG70 should not have pixels split between two lines as 31.5" has.


----------



## Sedolf

JackCY said:


> Sedolf what panel/monitor did you take pictures of? Only an example or that is the LG?
> 
> Yes 27" Samsung HG70 should not have pixels split between two lines as 31.5" has.


Not the LG, it's AU Optronics M240HVN02.1 panel. 
Basic panel, but it belonged to the first generation of monitor panels to use that new subpixel design.
Still curious how it looks on the LG.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I am thinking about to buy the LG. How is the build and picture quality of it. Can someone say something about it.

With regards

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12345us3r

Build quality is decent, could be better for that price but it's alright. The overall picture quality is better than current AHVA/IPS 144hz and SVA panels IMO. The lack of glow + high contrast ratio are very noticeable. This monitor has only three disadvantages: Price, viewing angles and some seem to have vertical lines.


----------



## JackCY

BUFUMAN said:


> I am thinking about to buy the LG. How is the build and picture quality of it. Can someone say something about it.
> 
> With regards


https://uk.hardware.info/reviews/78...nitor-game-gaming-response-time-and-input-lag
http://playwares.com/dpreview/55862022

TFTCentral endless waiting. Prad or rtings, no idea if they will ever review it.

Probably slower response with worse angles than Samsung VAs but less disadvantages otherwise as it has no curve to mess up quality. 31.5" only, too big for many especially considering 1440p. Will take forever before it drops to consistent 800 EUR/USD and below, cheapest are approaching 700, wouldn't expect anything lower than that anytime soon. Supply seems cautious and selected markets only. The price is similar ridiculous rip off as all other Gsync 1440p 144Hz+ monitors. No strobing backlight. RGB gimmicks you have to pay for.
Will probably remain a niche (low sales volume) same as most other Gsync 1440p 144Hz+ due to it's price.

Might not find a better Gsync enabled monitor soon if you can stomach the size and disadvantages this size brings.

Not aware of this panel being offered yet in other product. Nor a smaller variant existing.

Price is an issue, since this LG is +83% in price over C27HG70, and without taking time limited offers into consideration it's still +48% in price. It's a lot.


----------



## Maten

I dont think price is high compared to ultrawide monitors which are much more. I didint like those ultrawide monitors and wont be buying such again. For me 27" is too small but hard to say is the 32" too big. I hated that those ultrawide monitors was so low height. For me that was the thing that took all the immersion away like in smaller displays. Thats why i think 32" is better. I am still waiting this monitor to come one finnish shop where i have 500€ gift card and the shop have 30 days returning policy and they dont even need display package back etc. If thats not happening near future i order this from amazon.de


----------



## BUFUMAN

31,5" - 32" is perfect for everything. Resolution fits perfectly for good gpus for some years.

I had a Aoc 31.5" curved display here. I liked it, but it had flickering and was a fault unit with horizontal and vertical lines. Text was good. 
I have a 80cm depth desk with wall mount. 

27" is now like a toy for me. 

Now my focus is on the Samsung C32HG70 144hz or this LG.
Is strobe backlight good against flickering? 

Thx for all informations [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12345us3r

BUFUMAN said:


> Is strobe backlight good against flickering?


Not sure what you mean, that literally is flickering.


----------



## keith5

BUFUMAN said:


> I am thinking about to buy the LG. How is the build and picture quality of it. Can someone say something about it.
> 
> With regards
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


Build quality on the panel itself seems very good, it's the stand that feels a little cheap. It does the job though. I'm very happy with the PQ. I don't have the hardware to calibrate but it looked good to me out of the box once I set gamma mode to 3.

And I totally agree with you, 32" 16:9 is great.


----------



## BUFUMAN

12345us3r said:


> Not sure what you mean, that literally is flickering.


Hmm i thought it's against flickering [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

keith5 said:


> Build quality on the panel itself seems very good, it's the stand that feels a little cheap. It does the job though. I'm very happy with the PQ. I don't have the hardware to calibrate but it looked good to me out of the box once I set gamma mode to 3.
> 
> And I totally agree with you, 32" 16:9 is great.


Cool thanks 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardi

BUFUMAN said:


> Hmm i thought it's against flickering [emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


The Samsung C32HG70 is the ultimate definition of flickering. It uses a flickering PWM backlight for normal response setting, and the higher strobing modes only intensify the flickering.

LG is flicker free completely.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Leopardi said:


> The Samsung C32HG70 is the ultimate definition of flickering. It uses a flickering PWM backlight for normal response setting, and the higher strobing modes only intensify the flickering.
> 
> LG is flicker free completely.


That's it then. LG for me thx. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Erothlor

I've asked TFT Central when they plan to publish LG 32GK850G content and they said that they still haven't received this monitor from LG. So looks like it's gonna be a long wait.


----------



## Valg

Subpixel layout

https://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=28:29628:64#64


----------



## BUFUMAN

Erothlor said:


> I've asked TFT Central when they plan to publish LG 32GK850G content and they said that they still haven't received this monitor from LG. So looks like it's gonna be a long wait.


Wow they wait to recive a display from them?
This is not the independent way... 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12345us3r

Their review will be pointless because it's gonna be a cherry picked monitor with better uniformity, contrast and so on.


----------



## Leopardi

12345us3r said:


> Their review will be pointless because it's gonna be a cherry picked monitor with better uniformity, contrast and so on.


There's no need for cherrypicking, haven't seen a single user complaint about bad uniformity or BLB on the 32GK850G. That's why it's an awesome monitor.


----------



## 12345us3r

I just hope my next LG doesn't have vertical lines...


----------



## BUFUMAN

i will check one tmrw hopefully at media markt. if it is connected.


----------



## BUFUMAN

12345us3r said:


> I just hope my next LG doesn't have vertical lines...


did u send it back to reseller because of vertical lines?


----------



## 12345us3r

Because of vertical lines and a dead pixel.


----------



## JackCY

BUFUMAN said:


> Wow they wait to recive a display from them?
> This is not the independent way...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


IMHO yes, I've asked them before as well last month, same story, still didn't receive it.
As far as I know they only "review" samples they get from manufacturers, either for a review/publicity/advertisement/exposure or as an "independent" tester.

Lim from Lim's cave as far as I know buys at least some of the monitors then sells good ones and returns bad ones. But that's like the only independent reviewer I know of and fairly recent, where as all the big sites and YouTubers whether they review monitors or other hardware get samples, samples they either keep or return back.

Lim pretty much already noted that the LG is slower in response than Samsung HG70, it would just be nice to see it in numbers measured rather than only UFO tests and words, hardwareinfo has no 0 to 50 transition time in their tests unfortunately and these are important for VA panels.

Otherwise all is known so far from all the reviews and reports. No idea why would someone wait for TFTC when the only thing new they can provide is hopefully more extensive response time measurements that include out of black transitions especially to darker colors, they usually do 0-50, 0-100, ...

It smears, there is no doubt about that.

Other thing missing is the subpixel layout and for that someone has to take a macro photo of the panel, test image in previous posts.


----------



## Sedolf

JackCY said:


> Other thing missing is the subpixel layout and for that someone has to take a macro photo of the panel, test image in previous posts.


Just a few posts up



Valg said:


> Subpixel layout
> 
> https://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=28:29628:64#64


They look similar to the 34'' SVA subpixels. Squat as well (according to PCM review of the C34F791 it doesn't have to have bad effect on text)
I noticed that on AUO panels the bottom subpixel section dims first, on Samsung it's the top section - it's one way to tell the difference.


----------



## Leopardi

12345us3r said:


> Because of vertical lines and a dead pixel.


How were those lines visible? In all situations?


----------



## 12345us3r

They weren't always visible like the diamond pattern on my C34F791 but still quite often, especially on bright textures or explosions/fire.


----------



## JackCY

Sedolf said:


> Just a few posts up
> 
> 
> 
> They look similar to the 34'' SVA subpixels. Squat as well (according to PCM review of the C34F791 it doesn't have to have bad effect on text)
> I noticed that on AUO panels the bottom subpixel section dims first, on Samsung it's the top section - it's one way to tell the difference.


Thanks, missed it, shows only the dimming though, but I doubt they split a pixel between two lines.

Don't split posts with full width horizontal lines... those denote a signature, people skip that.

If the photo is correct then that looks quite poor for this AUO VA :/ And should have horizontal lines issue same as the Samsung HG70 31.5".

Vertical lines could be a different issue altogether but I don't remember the name for it, software that drives the panel can cause quite a few issues that only pop during certain transitions and shades, patterns, etc. Might be unrelated to the panel structure itself and related to what drives the panel. Often smoke in games, sky, etc. mid tones with similar uniform colors are a pain for some monitors, even the stupid FRC can be seen on that on some. Please don't tell me they use a vertical lines FRC.


----------



## ToTheSun!

BUFUMAN said:


> Wow they wait to recive a display from them?
> This is not the independent way...


Have you donated to TFTC? If not, you can't complain if they don't spend money to buy it themselves.


----------



## 12345us3r

The LG definitely doesn't have horizontal lines, only vertical ones.


----------



## JackCY

I'm not so sure, AG322QCX HG70 type with the Russian LG photo overlayed to scale, the vertical spacing seems similar if not worse on the AUO panel. So it may simply be that not everyone can see it or is bothered by it same as it was with the Samsungs. If you cannot see a pixel grid on 23.5" 1080p then you will probably not be bothered by these lines on higher vertical spacing VAs (31.5" 1440p).

Overall the less black space on a panel the better. It was the same with CRTs too.


----------



## 12345us3r

I would have noticed it. I'm very sensitive when it comes to "lines that shouldn't be there" sadly. What's interesting though: My first C34F791 had very noticeable horizontal lines and my current one doesn't have this issue, but the "diamond pattern" is a lot worse on this one (I see it even during the slightest movement on the screen).

I should get my next LG in a few days. I wonder if that one will show vertical lines as well. I would probably order a third one but only because someone said their third monitor didn't have this issue.


----------



## JackCY

Does it show all the time even during a static image? On all colors? Or only during movement, specific colors, etc.?

Patterns are often from the coating layer, especially cross hatching. No idea what diamonds are supposed to be, cross hatching X?
Could be matte layer interfering with panel and making vertical lines but I haven't seen that yet, usually it results in cross hatching and is visible at slight angles.

All of larger Samsung 1440p VA panels will have horizontal lines due to a higher vertical spacing and literal black lines on the panel between lit portions, and all other similar panels with such spacing. Samsung doesn't make magically some better with narrower spacing and taller "pixels".

The only recent VA I know that doesn't have bigger spacing and also doesn't have split dimming is a snail Panda MVA.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Did some one see this product lg 32gk850f

Adaptive sync 240hz. But i cant find it. 

And no i don't donate to tftc they earn money with adds. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## babadook

BUFUMAN said:


> Did some one see this product lg 32gk850f


lg said at the end of april. I have asked on facebook


----------



## babadook

delete


----------



## MistaSparkul

Lol TFTCentral doesn't ALWAYS receive perfect cherry picked samples from manufacturers. This is from their review of the Acer Z35's uniformity check: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_predator_z35/uniformity.jpg


----------



## Hunched

...


----------



## Hunched

...


----------



## Hunched

I don't think LG is cherry picking, they're just a disorganized mess and Daniel LG has been wrong about everything he's said and since disappeared for a month now


----------



## JackCY

How does this look on the LG? https://www.testufo.com/inversion
It looked horrible on AG322QCX, I couldn't see any vertical lines though but inversion can be mentioned in reviews in relation to vertical lines, so who knows maybe it is related somehow.
If someone has a vertical lines unit again, please try document it and describe precisely under what conditions the lines appear and where.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Can't test it anymore. My AOC is on his way back to reseller.

My biggest issue was screen flickering.

But at the end it was a faulty unit to.









Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Erothlor

AusGamers published LG 32GK850G review:
https://www.ausgamers.com/reviews/read.php/3593029


----------



## Will0w

Maten said:


> I am still waiting this monitor to come one finnish shop where i have 500€ gift card and the shop have 30 days returning policy and they dont even need display package back etc. If thats not happening near future i order this from amazon.de





Leopardi said:


> Great, still no sign of these in northern EU, but they can afford making sales with stocks being overly full in NA..



There are rumours that Amazon is coming to Finland so you could buy this from Amazon.fi.
Also Caseking bought Finnish store Jimms (might have something to do with Amazon). Since Caseking is selling this monitor I expect Jimms will too.


----------



## Will0w

Maten said:


> I am still waiting this monitor to come one finnish shop where i have 500€ gift card and the shop have 30 days returning policy and they dont even need display package back etc. If thats not happening near future i order this from amazon.de





Leopardi said:


> Great, still no sign of these in northern EU, but they can afford making sales with stocks being overly full in NA..



There are rumours Amazon coming to Finland. So you could buy this from amazon.fi.
Also Caseking bought Finnish store Jimms. Since Caseking sells this monitor I expect Jimms will too.


----------



## 12345us3r

I got a new LG. Dead pixel pretty much exactly where the last one was. Seems to be normal...

Text isn't very sharp compared to my 1080p TN panel, blacks look a bit worse on this unit, but I couldn't notice vertical lines yet. Oh and viewing angles are a bit better.

This screen is so weird when you come from a 34-inch Ultrawide.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I would say that is normal mate. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12345us3r

Does nobody mind how bad text looks on this monitor?


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> Does nobody mind how bad text looks on this monitor?


Take a macro photo with the test image I have uploaded in previous posts http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-56.html#post26926161, it will show how text is displayed. More or less what is known is that the dimming is split in half but there is no split between lines as the 31.5" Samsung HG70 has. Of course this dimming is not ideal and messes with text quality. Also check sharpness on Lagom.nl for your unit, that one is easy to photograph and see if the image has been blurred or sharpened by additional processing by LG.

31.5" 1440p VA isn't good for text either as pixels are squat, not tall enough as on IPS and TN, there are plenty black horizontal lines and PPI is on the bottom acceptable range.


----------



## MistaSparkul

This thing is 31.5 inches with 1440p resolution so whether it has good sub pixel structure or not isn't going to change the fact that it is low ppi and text will never look super crisp. I use an Asus MG24U 4k IPS monitor on the side for all my desktop stuff. It is twice the ppi of this monitor and just looks so much better on the desktop.


----------



## 12345us3r

My 1080p 24-inch TN panel is a lot sharper, just saying.


----------



## Leopardi

12345us3r said:


> My 1080p 24-inch TN panel is a lot sharper, just saying.


Maybe you should run cleartype again, or try disabling it.


----------



## 12345us3r

Already tried everything. I can make text look okay but it's nowhere near as good as my 1080p TN panel.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

12345us3r said:


> Already tried everything. I can make text look okay but it's nowhere near as good as my 1080p TN panel.




Maybe there's something wrong. I have this next to an LG ultra wide IPS 3440 x 1440 and right above that is the x900e from Sony which for a TV looks VERY good as a monitor. Everything checks out and I prefer this over the others for nearly everything. Most of all gaming obviously.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I had no issues with text on the AOC. If you compare it with a 4k display or a smaller display with same or more resolution it will lose.

A 4k display in my opinion with less than 34" is bad. You need to scale up to see the small icons etc. Or sit 30cm away from display 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12345us3r

Again, I compared it to a 24-inch 1080p TN panel and this LG clearly loses when it comes to sharpness.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Geez it's that bad eh? I know the text isn't the greatest on this display at all but problem is I don't have any similar enough displays to actually compare it against since all of my other displays are either higher PPI or not of equal matte coating type. My FG2421 is the closest to this display in terms of PPI but that monitor has such a low haze matte coating that it's nearly glossy so text would appear better just due to that.


----------



## JackCY

It's easy to test and show on photos, do it, instead of arguing 
Of course the LG will not have the best panel structure and dimming for text but it has a nice contrast unlike TNs.

There are different threads to talk about AOC AG322QCX, unless you want to show comparisons against this LG.


----------



## Gdourado

I am looking for a 32 monitor.
I am wondering if this screen is worth twice the price of the 32UD59?
The UD59 is 4k VA but only 60hz with freesync.
Still it is 330 euros.
The GK850 is 700 euros.
Ok that it is 165 hz, but it still has smearing and response time issues.
So I am wondering if it is really worth it?

Thoughts?
Cheers!


----------



## 12345us3r

I paid 850 euros in Germany and it's definitely not worth it IMO. It's the best screen for gaming hands down (great image quality and fast enough for most people) but if you wanna do anything besides gaming, it's not very good. Oh, the 165hz are pointless by the way. This screen is too slow for anything higher than 120hz.

Will probably get an AOC Agon AG271QG or Acer XF270HUA now, not sure yet.


----------



## Malinkadink

MistaSparkul said:


> Geez it's that bad eh? I know the text isn't the greatest on this display at all but problem is I don't have any similar enough displays to actually compare it against since all of my other displays are either higher PPI or not of equal matte coating type. My FG2421 is the closest to this display in terms of PPI but that monitor has such a low haze matte coating that it's nearly glossy so text would appear better just due to that.


I remember when all the tournaments were using the FG2421 with its "240hz" refresh rate, and awesome image quality because of its VA panel with 5000:1 contrast ratio lol. In reality the monitor has an enormous amount of signal processing, and i recall some player saying it something about it being as bad as dragging yourself through shards of glass, not sure that metaphor makes sense, but i could only imagine the suffering they must have gone through using that display for professional matches. 

That said, it is still semi gloss, and has a good contrast ratio so im sure it looks good especially on a still image


----------



## HiCZoK

Well the ppi is "slightly" better than 24" monitor so it should be totally ok.
Actually seems like exactly bigger 24" monitor without any stretching. So the window on this monitor, next to 1080p 24" monitor would be the same!
Anyway - It is over my budget but I kinda like it.

The problem is that in this price range, every other monitor is available. So is this a great monitor by it's own? or just great gsync monitor? because gsync monitors quaity so far was lacking.
And the only amva monitor I've had, had very bad smearing when looking at starry night sky and so on.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

Nothing beats the contrast, it just brings games to life in a way the IPS monitors can't. I'm seeing depth and color in all dark scenery that I was just completely missing out on with all those IPS screens of the past. FOr instance, going through a cave in Witcher 3, being able to see great details and colors through shadows that just wouldn't be noticeable before due to low contrast and IPS glow. And yet I still love the bright colors, with digital vibrance it comes close to IPS in "pop" and nothing like a washed out TN. The 31.5" screen is perfect for me, an absolute beast for immersion and VESA mounted to an arm allows me to easily position it closer or farther depending on the use or particular game. Despite the lower PPI and softer text, 1440p fills out perfectly at this size for gaming. Really it's as good as you can get right now in terms of G-Sync 1440p.


----------



## Gdourado

12345us3r said:


> I paid 850 euros in Germany and it's definitely not worth it IMO. It's the best screen for gaming hands down (great image quality and fast enough for most people) but if you wanna do anything besides gaming, it's not very good. Oh, the 165hz are pointless by the way. This screen is too slow for anything higher than 120hz.
> 
> Will probably get an AOC Agon AG271QG or Acer XF270HUA now, not sure yet.


Hello, I am looking for a monitor for gaming. 
If it could do 165 without ghosting and smearing, It might be worth it.
Is 120 really the limit of the panel?
And at 120 is it smear free?

I just wish there was a 32 1ms TN monitor...

Cheers


----------



## 12345us3r

You can use 144hz or even 165hz but it's pointless. You will get the best performance with 120hz.

32-inch TN would be terrible because of viewing angles.


----------



## Gdourado

12345us3r said:


> You can use 144hz or even 165hz but it's pointless. You will get the best performance with 120hz.
> 
> 32-inch TN would be terrible because of viewing angles.


At 120hz is the performance really good?
Or is it just the best the monitor can do but still not good enough?


----------



## Erothlor

After many considerations I finally decided to order this LG behemoth. Should get it next week.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Erothlor said:


> After many considerations I finally decided to order this LG behemoth. Should get it next week.



You'll be happy you did! Just make sure to give it a good look over when you get it for dead pixels. I had one and swapped it. The second one has been great!


----------



## 12345us3r

Gdourado said:


> At 120hz is the performance really good?
> Or is it just the best the monitor can do but still not good enough?


Good for a VA panel, only average if you compare it to TN and IPS.


----------



## BUFUMAN

What do you guys think about this display ViewSonic XG3240C.

Cheaper, flicker free, overdrive is working good. 

It was faster as the LG. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gdourado

12345us3r said:


> Gdourado said:
> 
> 
> 
> At 120hz is the performance really good?
> Or is it just the best the monitor can do but still not good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Good for a VA panel, only average if you compare it to TN and IPS.
Click to expand...

That's what is keeping me from pulling the trigger. 
It is a lot of money for a display and if I spend that much, I want excellent performance. 
I would go for a zowie TN with blur reduction and 1ms or an Asus pg, but they only make them in 27 size...


----------



## Gdourado

BUFUMAN said:


> What do you guys think about this display ViewSonic XG3240C.
> 
> Cheaper, flicker free, overdrive is working good.
> 
> It was faster as the LG.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


I didn't know this monitor. Seems very interesting. 
But in the end of the day, still va, so I don't know... 
On another note, on the site viewsonic says the monitor is hdr10.
Is it a true 10bit panel? True Hdr? How many dimming zones?

Cheers


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

The motion clarity is fine at 165Hz and on par with my 27" Acer XB270HU IPS @ 144Hz.


----------



## JackCY

Gdourado said:


> I am looking for a 32 monitor.
> I am wondering if this screen is worth twice the price of the 32UD59?
> The UD59 is 4k VA but only 60hz with freesync.
> Still it is 330 euros.
> The GK850 is 700 euros.
> Ok that it is 165 hz, but it still has smearing and response time issues.
> So I am wondering if it is really worth it?
> 
> Thoughts?
> Cheers!


It's not worth the money except to rich Gsync fans.

To me 27" is better for gaming and movies, on 31.5" everything looks oversized and extreme FOV has to be used or sit way more far at which point why buy a big screen if one will sit far from it, get a smaller cheaper one and sit closer. Angles really become an issue for VA even some unlucky IPS units already at 27".



12345us3r said:


> I paid 850 euros in Germany and it's definitely not worth it IMO. It's the best screen for gaming hands down (great image quality and fast enough for most people) but if you wanna do anything besides gaming, it's not very good. Oh, the 165hz are pointless by the way. This screen is too slow for anything higher than 120hz.
> 
> Will probably get an AOC Agon AG271QG or Acer XF270HUA now, not sure yet.


Yeah either the cheapest Gsync variant of AUO IPS or freesync variant. Sadly these are a bad lottery as well. Already tried 3 XF270HUA and the color temp. uniformity and glow are awful.



HiCZoK said:


> Well the ppi is "slightly" better than 24" monitor so it should be totally ok.
> Actually seems like exactly bigger 24" monitor without any stretching. So the window on this monitor, next to 1080p 24" monitor would be the same!
> Anyway - It is over my budget but I kinda like it.
> 
> The problem is that in this price range, every other monitor is available. So is this a great monitor by it's own? or just great gsync monitor? because gsync monitors quaity so far was lacking.
> And the only amva monitor I've had, had very bad smearing when looking at starry night sky and so on.


Good Gsync monitor but otherwise there are better deals.



Gdourado said:


> Hello, I am looking for a monitor for gaming.
> If it could do 165 without ghosting and smearing, It might be worth it.
> Is 120 really the limit of the panel?
> And at 120 is it smear free?
> 
> I just wish there was a 32 1ms TN monitor...
> 
> Cheers





Gdourado said:


> At 120hz is the performance really good?
> Or is it just the best the monitor can do but still not good enough?


Yes from lim's cave review you can see the ghosting at different refresh rates and how even at most aggressive OD 120Hz is the most it can do with least black smearing.




BUFUMAN said:


> What do you guys think about this display ViewSonic XG3240C.
> 
> Cheaper, flicker free, overdrive is working good.
> 
> It was faster as the LG.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


It's the same as Samsung C32HG70, AG322QCX, Asus, Acer, MSI, and who knows what other rebrand that now uses this Samsung 31.5" HG70 panel, sadly the panel is quite snail.

I was just playing on C27HG70, brighter game but so far OK. AG322QCX was worse than a 60Hz 10 year old TN for gaming when it came to image clarity. No strobing used, just sRGB mode that seems the same colors as Custom but has better OD IMHO.

Why C27HG70? LG 32Gk850G costs around 850 EUR with tax and C27HG70 can be found as low as 463 EUR with tax... mmm... that's almost 400 EUR difference, is Gsync board with no strobing at larger flat size really worth nearly 400 EUR? Nope. These are big international reputable shop prices, free return in EU. Not the nearly 700 EUR LG prices from a shady Hungarian shop, or 800 from Portugal who knows what shop.



Gdourado said:


> I didn't know this monitor. Seems very interesting.
> But in the end of the day, still va, so I don't know...
> On another note, on the site viewsonic says the monitor is hdr10.
> Is it a true 10bit panel? True Hdr? How many dimming zones?
> 
> Cheers


It's Samsung HG70 8bit+FRC, it can accept 10bit via HDR input. At least that's my take on it. HDR on C27HG70 is not ideal and converting to SDR on GPU gives better contrast and so on, usable but it really lacks brightness and proper FALD to be able to deal with HDR. Otherwise HDR works flawless so far for me, as expected that is, if an app supports it it switches to HDR mode and back no problem. No need to fiddle with HDR in Windows or anywhere else. Depends on application really. HDR games, they will probably not look good and using SDR mode will be better as the games will be better optimized for the rather SDR physical range these HG70 panels can do.



HuckleberryFinn said:


> The motion clarity is fine at 165Hz and on par with my 27" Acer XB270HU IPS @ 144Hz.


Except XB270HU has strobing and no black smearing to speak off.

I do not know how can people tolerate the color angles and VA glow on 31.5", even C27HG70 that should have better angles than this LG monitor with AUO VA panel has angle issues and glow.
Sure 27" is not exactly large but that's the bonus of it, it has decent PPI and one can get away with not using an expensive anti-aliasing in games.


----------



## 12345us3r

Doesn't the C27HG70 have terrible grey uniformity?

I wonder if it has the same diamond pattern / pixel inversion I noticed on my C34F791. If not, it's worth a try. It doesn't flicker on the slowest overdrive option, right?
This LG showed me how overpriced G-Sync is once again. I could upgrade to an i5 8600k or something and get a decent monitor for the same price.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yeah you are right 800-850€ should be a superb monitor.

I think waiting for good devices is the right choice atm. I need 31.5" [emoji16]

Thx for the information. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> Doesn't the C27HG70 have terrible grey uniformity?
> 
> I wonder if it has the same diamond pattern / pixel inversion I noticed on my C34F791. If not, it's worth a try. It doesn't flicker on the slowest overdrive option, right?
> This LG showed me how overpriced G-Sync is once again. I could upgrade to an i5 8600k or something and get a decent monitor for the same price.


Usually yes. #1 unit does but I have yet to make dark gray test images to see it at it's worst, I could notice it in CoD test image = game, game loading screen, movie :/ and gradients. So it's definitely there.
Normal OD = no strobing on C27, no PWM. Faster and Fastest are locked to 235cd/m2 strobed, usable for day time or bright rooms, probably not for me.

I have not seen any obvious crosshatching on AG322QCX as far as I can remember, that's the 31.5" (check my thread with photos about it, what is there is all I know), C27HG70 no crosshatching and no horizontal lines since it has better PPI than 31.5" variant, I'm looking at it right now, under 1 feet at an angle sure I can see some faint crosshatching at a very small 1" square spot but that is normal for any not glossy panel. I've seen way worse matte and semi-matte/gloss surfaces, it's not glossy crisp but it's fairly good semigloss.

The color temperature uniformity blotchiness is similar to AUO IPS. The thing is XF270HUA is around 500 EUR cheapest, I tried 3 units for 517 EUR returned them all because of color temp. uniformity, poor angles and glow, bright pixels. This C27HG70 cost me 471 EUR and LG would cost me 863 EUR, big 392 EUR difference for me. Flat too large panel with Gsync and no strobing isn't worth so much extra money to me.

Sure this LG is probably the best VA 31.5" currently on market, but it has no cheaper 27-30" sibling. I would take the LG over Samsung 31.5" VA but for not demanding users there is the AG322QCX around 500 EUR and other variants and now also Gsync variants with the HG70 31.5" Samsung panel, often cheaper than this LG not by much though because Gsync and big brands.

Maybe Samsung will release the HG75 variants with Gsync, who knows, I haven't them mentioned at all but the 31.5" seems to pop up now in other brands with Gsync, unless it uses yet another AUO VA but curved which I find quite unlikely as all the specs otherwise match Samsung 31.5" HG70 specs.
And the HDR on Samsung is working for me fine, it's all about application being able to handle HDR right, don't know why reviewers reported so many issues with it, the monitor itself handles it fine and there is no issue. HDR image not as good as conversion to SDR space sure but usable otherwise for HDR movies, I will run SDR anyway but HDR works. Games... games probably are even worse at handling HDR than is mastering of HDR movies. HDR and local dimming = a gimmick on CxxHG70 but someone might like it if they are fine with it's limitations and not spoiled by good HDR TV.


----------



## JackCY

ViewSonic XG3240C is Samsung HG70 99.99% probability, again same power brick as AG322QCX and it has same joystick control placement as Samsung variants. There is no way AUO will go to such troubles to copy Samsung, they simply reuse what already exists for Samsung HG70 panel based monitors. There are many brands monitors now with 31.5" Samsung HG70 panel. Samsung actually uses different 

Seeing how every other brand went with curved Samsung panel I doubt we will see the flat AUO VA from this LG in any other monitor anytime soon if at all, unfortunate as the AUO is most likely a better quality panel. Someone see any flat VA 144Hz+ let us know


----------



## Maten

JackCY said:


> Good Gsync monitor but otherwise there are better deals.


I could live without gsync, but i am wondering what is that monitor you are speaking about? 27" monitor is too small for me so i need bigger one.


----------



## JackCY

Well the only options for higher refresh right now are:

AUO AHVA=IPS 27" flat since 2015, used in many monitors, Acer's having reasonable frame for minimal BLB, 500+ EUR
Samsung HG70, 27" + 31.5" 1800R mid 2017, Samsungs and AOC are reviewed but the rest pops up every month and no one reviews them or posts any details about them especially in regard to quality differences if any, the AG322QCX had terrible color accuracy due to no factory calibration, Samsungs are OK calibration wise, 27" should be fastest VA on market, 31.5" is a bit slower similar to the AUO VA, 500+ EUR
AUO VA 31.5" flat (in this LG) late 2017, 850+ EUR

If you don't need Gsync you can choose one of the many 31.5" Samsung HG70 panel based monitors as low as 500 EUR and uniformity is not as tragic as on 27" variant. They now exist both in freesync and overpriced Gsync variants, Samsung, AOC, Acer, MSI, probably ASUS too, Viewsonic, Viotek, ...
I didn't like the AOC, was too much out of whack for me in colors etc. Samsung in 27" (factory calibrated 2.17-2.19, 2.04-2.14 dE) is reasonable except the unit that has more decent uniformity has stuck bright pixels 
VA glow is annoying even on 27" especially on darker content and content with reds also suffers more from poor angles. When one moves head only a little the image changes and it's annoying. On 31.5" this is unbearable to me. 27" AUO IPS is better at this but the color angles can still be noticed at times or on poor units, glow on it is worse in terms of peak glow brightness in corners otherwise VA glow can be more annoying and pronounced it's just not as bright.

What to get really depends on what you want, where, how long to wait for a price, etc.


----------



## 12345us3r

VA's viewing angles are more annoying than TN angles for me. But the IPS glow... I don't know, it has been very disturbing for me in the past... but I was used to TN panels back then.

I would just stick with TN if it had better contrast and deeper blacks.


----------



## Will0w

How are viewing angles compared to other VA panels? Are viewing angles getting worse on high refresh VA panels compared to low refresh VA panels? I own BL3200PT and to me viewing angles are good enough. Wondering if LG is worse on this criteria.


----------



## JackCY

Comparison table Will0w

BL3200PT not angle measured anywhere I know of.


----------



## Sedolf

The EW3270ZL has very similar or even same viewing angles as the BL3200PT, they did measure the angles there


----------



## Will0w

I added EW3270ZL to the table and compared. In numeric data LG has somewhat worse viewing angles.
Would be useful if there were reviews which have pictures and numeric data together for viewing angles.
Then you could compare how much of a difference you would see.


----------



## JackCY

Will0w said:


> I added EW3270ZL to the table and compared. In numeric data LG has somewhat worse viewing angles.
> Would be useful if there were reviews which have pictures and numeric data together for viewing angles.
> Then you could compare how much of a difference you would see.


https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews has that, not for BL3200PT or 32GK850G, the 2nd and last I know that measures angles. They have graphs, numbers, videos. Photos not sure, it is not so easy to capture color angles on photos I think. I could see the differences of angles between XF270HUA AUO IPS units on photos but I knew what to look for and it was rather subtle on photos.
I have C27HG70 now that are going back ASAP, http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...sung-2017-monitor-lineup-60.html#post26968817 but if you want some photos for angles to compare I can take some if you come up with a good test image for it. For me, most orange scenes in movies (Blade Runner 2049) and games (Doom Demo) are the worst in terms of angles and red saturation loss can be rather too obvious. All the AG322QCX and XF270HUA photos are on OCN in other threads for comparisons, don't have anything specific for color angles though yet, mostly common issues/drawbacks of each tech and then issues of specific panels one can find and won't find in reviews.


----------



## Maten

@Leopardi Finally! This monitor is coming to Finland next week. Jimms pc store said that when i asked.

I have never really cared how much monitor or such cost, because compared to many other hobbies these are very cheap things and last long and also have resell value. If your hobby is cars 850€ aint nothing. I will order this soon as it hits market. Sadly monitors have never been "perfect" so the question have allways been how much are you ready to sacrifice no matter how much you are willing to pay.

The VA panels i have used was nice because there was no backlight bleeding and black was really black instead of IPS or TN panel grey at best. I like to watch movies etc. on computer so VA panel and 32" will be very nice. 

Only thing i am scared is the monitor OD. If i keep it on does it do that flickering showed on videos before and if i keep it off is there too much ghosting/smearing. Otherwise i think this is closes to what i am looking for.

I have tried to look what that scanline thing means, but i havent found any info or videos.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> I do not know how can people tolerate the color angles and VA glow on 31.5", even C27HG70 that should have better angles than this LG monitor with AUO VA panel has angle issues and glow.
> Sure 27" is not exactly large but that's the bonus of it, it has decent PPI and one can get away with not using an expensive anti-aliasing in games.


My understandinf is that the LG 32GK850G has clearly better black viewing angles than the CHG70, and therefore less "VA glow".


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> I do not know how can people tolerate the color angles and VA glow on 31.5", even C27HG70 that should have better angles than this LG monitor with AUO VA panel has angle issues and glow.
> Sure 27" is not exactly large but that's the bonus of it, it has decent PPI and one can get away with not using an expensive anti-aliasing in games.


My understanding is that the 32GK850G panel has much less VA glow than the CHG70 panel. The 7 degrees black viewing angle on the CHG70 is the reason for the VA glow.



Maten said:


> @Leopardi Finally! This monitor is coming to Finland next week. Jimms pc store said that when i asked.
> 
> I have never really cared how much monitor or such cost, because compared to many other hobbies these are very cheap things and last long and also have resell value. If your hobby is cars 850€ aint nothing. I will order this soon as it hits market. Sadly monitors have never been "perfect" so the question have allways been how much are you ready to sacrifice no matter how much you are willing to pay.
> 
> The VA panels i have used was nice because there was no backlight bleeding and black was really black instead of IPS or TN panel grey at best. I like to watch movies etc. on computer so VA panel and 32" will be very nice.
> 
> Only thing i am scared is the monitor OD. If i keep it on does it do that flickering showed on videos before and if i keep it off is there too much ghosting/smearing. Otherwise i think this is closes to what i am looking for.
> 
> I have tried to look what that scanline thing means, but i havent found any info or videos.


Nice! That caseking deal was a saviour  Let's hope the pricing is a bit better than the 867€ on the Estonian shop.


----------



## Gdourado

How about this monitor vs the Acer XB272?
What makes gaming more enjoyable and immersive?
The 31.5 inches of size of the LG with the 1440p resolution or the 240hz and 1ms response time of the Acer?

Cheers!


----------



## Will0w

I checked rtings video of C27HG70 and when angles are less than 30 it seems fine. I think Lg's viewing angles will be a bit worse mainly beacause of the size difference but I think I can live with it.
I like that they used a real background image instead of one color test image. It is more realistic this way.
Specifically selected one color test image for viewing angles (like lagoms) would show more problems but are rare to happen in real life.

Will also order Lg from Jimms as soon as they sell it.


----------



## JackCY

*@Maten:*
All panel types with back or edge light can have light bleeding. AUO IPS does, Samsung VA does, and most 60Hz panels do too.
VA blacks are... similar to IPS, a little darker at times which gives it that tiny bit extra contrast ratio but the actual perceived black level is comparable, the biggest difference is glow brightness between IPS and VA which is why people would call it gray on IPS when they look at the corners. TN... well TNs have contrast under 1000:1 as a result of their bright black, but IPS with 1200:1 is not too bad except glow.

Scan lines are horizontal lines. Scanning is how the image on most monitors and TVs is created as well, name comes from that.

If you're referring to flicker as reported in video such as here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-50.html#post26760073

All I can say is that this is caused by too slow out of black transition time and disabling OD will only make it smear even more and "flicker" even more. It's caused by image turning too dark during motion as it fails to transition out of blacks fast enough compared to how fast other transitions are.
Moving a screenshot from the video on C27HG70 I do not notice any crazy smearing over what I would expect an IPS would do, a little slower but no crazy smearing or flicker. On AG322QCX, the 31.5" variant of HG70 panel, this would have looked very smeared.
Neither did I notice losing "stars" on testufo https://www.testufo.com/photo#photo=stars.jpg&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1

At 960px/sec sure the stars get a little dimmer but IPS will do that as well. A tiny bit horizontal stretched stars due to sample and hold.
At 1920px/sec quite the same, even more stretched.
At 3000px/sec still not losing the stars, even more stretched.

And if I don't like the stretching Samsung HG70 monitors have strobing backlight that reduces smearing caused by motion tracking = reduces MPRT to 1-2ms, usually around 500-750 MCR. Samsung states 1ms.

It can be done that a VA is fast and tuned well enough so that there is no crazy smearing ("flicker"), though I do not know any other panel than the 27" HG70 that can do that and it is also influenced by how well the OD is tuned. C27HG70 is OK so far, but it's other siblings from other brands may not be.

So far it seems AUO VA in this LG isn't fast enough or OD tuned well enough to eliminate this smearing. It seemed the same way on 31.5" HG70 in AOC.

---

This (14:55) is a good test scene IMHO for VA panels, in these kind of situations the Samsungs struggle and AUO seems to as well :/

https://youtu.be/g4iNQb7mKDY?t=895s

Red channel angles and red trails behind black. AUO seems to have the red trails too. Watch the black diver as he kicks feet and camera pans, red trails everywhere. Yet near no issue on IPS.

https://youtu.be/gCcx85zbxz4?t=64s

In Blade Runner 2049, the whole in house scene in black-orange suffers from these issues, a short of it in trailer seen in Lim's video at 24:11 so you know what part of the movie, 1min 4s start of the scene in trailer and 1h 42min 40s in movie itself. One clear example for red trails is when he moves his back foot over the trip wire, sadly they cut that out in trailer, they are not very fast movements really.
C27HG70: How does it look there? In centre of your vision, best angle, it looks decent and orange but edges appear yellower, if you move even a little it gets distracting as colors change widely, center stays orange, higher the angle it goes into greenish tint and red goes away almost completely. VA glow, black crush, I could get used to that but the color angles at times, especially red :/
I don't know what they do with the red channel on VAs, it seems to be the most problematic for smearing and angles.

---

Attached is an image (view at fullscreen) I use to check for "line bug", no idea what others call it, it's a distortion of parts of image caused by other parts of image, this test image should be a gray background that has no lines (and on Samsung HG70 there always are lines, hence line bug, can be replicated on desktop with windows/notepad/websites/... seen reported on YouTube countless times especially by Koreans) with center having black background and white lines. Best is to put the image fullscreen otherwise using windows/blocks instead of lines may be better. The lines on Samsung VA panels tend to extend and distort the gray background. Does the AUO VA in LG suffer from this as well? Can any owner check?

How about this?

https://www.testufo.com/inversion#pattern=distortion&ppf=5

and

https://www.testufo.com/inversion#pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5

Do they make LG squeak like a dying pig with image being incorrectly showing the test patterns? Samsung panel based monitors squeak and mess up the patterns, can also be noticed a little on certain photos with mid tones (skies, etc.) and these parts tend to shiver/appear unstable on photos.

https://rog.asus.com/

ASUS ROG website with their checkered background squeaks like a dying pig on C27HG70


----------



## 12345us3r

Some more issues I have observed:

- G-Sync produces stutters and freezes that don't exist when I leave it disabled (only in some games), Mass Effect: Andromeda and Watch Dogs 2 are literally unplayable
- The input "overlay" appears from time to time for no reason, like once a day

This monitor is very strange and I can't justify the 850 euros, no matter how much I love the image quality of this panel.


----------



## usoldier

12345us3r said:


> Some more issues I have observed:
> 
> - G-Sync produces stutters and freezes that don't exist when I leave it disabled (only in some games), Mass Effect: Andromeda and Watch Dogs 2 are literally unplayable
> - The input "overlay" appears from time to time for no reason, like once a day
> 
> This monitor is very strange and I can't justify the 850 euros, no matter how much I love the image quality of this panel.


do you use 2 screens btw ?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

12345us3r said:


> Some more issues I have observed:
> 
> - G-Sync produces stutters and freezes that don't exist when I leave it disabled (only in some games), Mass Effect: Andromeda and Watch Dogs 2 are literally unplayable


I play Mass Effect Andromeda just fine using G-Sync, no stuttering or freezing. You have other issues going on.


----------



## Maten

HuckleberryFinn said:


> I play Mass Effect Andromeda just fine using G-Sync, no stuttering or freezing. You have other issues going on.


Its gsync issue not monitor issue. There is lot of discussion about that problem online and that mass effect is mostly mentioned.


----------



## Will0w

JackCY said:


> C27HG70: How does it look there? In centre of your vision, best angle, it looks decent and orange but edges appear yellower, if you move even a little it gets distracting as colors change widely, center stays orange, higher the angle it goes into greenish tint and red goes away almost completely. VA glow, black crush, I could get used to that but the color angles at times, especially red :/
> I don't know what they do with the red channel on VAs, it seems to be the most problematic for smearing and angles.


Does this problem go away when distance from display grows? Lets's say 3-4 meters away watching movies from sofa? Which I do. When I am gaming I am 50-70 cm away.
Thought Quantum dots were also supposed to make viewing angles better.


----------



## Valg

Another (freesync?) models (from german Far Cry 5 promotion)

32GK650F**	
32GK850F**	

**Einige der aufgeführten Modelle sind erst ab Q2 2018 verfügbar.


----------



## Gdourado

Valg said:


> Another (freesync?) models (from german Far Cry 5 promotion)
> 
> 32GK650F**
> 32GK850F**
> 
> **Einige der aufgeführten Modelle sind erst ab Q2 2018 verfügbar.


I am more interested in these:
34GK950F
34GK950G

http://www.lg.com/de/promotions/farcry5

They are not listed on the ultrawides or UHD, so they must be 34 inches 16:9 1440p monitors.
Sweet for immersion!
What panel will they be using though?


----------



## Leopardi

12345us3r said:


> Some more issues I have observed:
> 
> - G-Sync produces stutters and freezes that don't exist when I leave it disabled (only in some games), Mass Effect: Andromeda and Watch Dogs 2 are literally unplayable
> - The input "overlay" appears from time to time for no reason, like once a day
> 
> This monitor is very strange and I can't justify the 850 euros, no matter how much I love the image quality of this panel.


I get this too with my XB271HU in Forgotten Hope 2 (BF2 mod). Seems like suddenly FPS plummets from 120 to 60, but the FPS counter shows the same exact 120. Which suggests that g-sync for some reason is running the monitor at 60Hz, while the game is still pushing steady 120 frames.


----------



## Sedolf

Gdourado said:


> I am more interested in these:
> 34GK950F
> 34GK950G
> 
> http://www.lg.com/de/promotions/farcry5
> 
> They are not listed on the ultrawides or UHD, so they must be 34 inches 16:9 1440p monitors.
> Sweet for immersion!
> What panel will they be using though?


Not confirmed yet but these are probably the specs

3440x1440, Ultrawide, Curved, Nano IPS panel (like Quantum dots for VA), >95%DCI-P3 gamut, 120Hz, some HDR support (?)
34GK950F is FreeSync version, 34GK950G is G-sync Version


----------



## JackCY

Will0w said:


> Does this problem go away when distance from display grows? Lets's say 3-4 meters away watching movies from sofa? Which I do. When I am gaming I am 50-70 cm away.
> Thought Quantum dots were also supposed to make viewing angles better.


Yes, it's an angle thing and looking at the screen from far away angles are low and the issue is not observable. All panel types look fine from far away. 3-4m from sofa you better get a 31.5" unless you like it tiny.

QDs... I'm not sure if they coat the backlight with them or panel itself has them incorporated. Especially considering AG322QCX is marketed as not having QDs and should be using it's own different from Samsung backlight that has wider range of colors and it really does which coupled with not being calibrated results in a quite messy color accuracy and tinting.
QDs on the C27HG70 extend a little over sRGB, mostly in red and green. It can be a bit too much in games that use pure red/green colors or otherwise use overly saturated colors. The panel is reasonably calibrated out of the box and these QD extensions can be noticed mostly on peak red and green colors, where as colors with lower saturation in RGB do not appear too crazy. It is way better than the AG322QCX, probably because Samsungs calibrated, otherwise most likely equal to using a wider gamut nonQD backlight.
I do not have anything on photos probably to be able to compare with the AOC, only chance is if I took a photo of the lagom.nl violet etc. test photos, nope can't find it on a photo among my photos.

Maybe it helps with angles, who knows, hard to compare without having the same panel without QDs right next to it. From hardwareinfo measurements the Samsung VAs with QD have a bit better angles than AUO VA, but is this because of the 1800R curve = how much does curve affect their measurements (assuming they didn't go trough the trouble of compensating for the curve, most likely no one does that), how much is it from panel tech itself and how much from QDs? No one knows but Samsung.

I watch monitors from about 70-80cm.

AG322QCX unusable without manually adjusting color balance and even after that it was , XF270HUA I've played with the color balances but don't remember it being too crazy mostly changing it to try reduce tinting from manufacturing defects and trying to match two monitors together. C27HG70... don't have the need to play with colors almost at all, even the out of whack (gaming, etc.) presets can be adjusted in their color and other parameters back to neutral or where one wants it and it somehow saves it into these presets (it remembers and getting back the crazy default look of those presets from Samsung means you gotta reset the whole OSD).

QDs... look OK, can be calibrated to look normal, are they needed? Nope, there have been wider gamut options for ages before QDs.

AOC, MSI, etc. without QDs on these Samsung panels either lack a layer in the panel (and Samsung makes them a special variant without the QD layer) or have a backlight without QDs.
So far they've explained that QDs are a layer in panel itself but is that for monitors as well? And it might not be a necessity if backlight can be "coated" with QDs instead.

I can still see though why some people would want to raise Nvidia vibrance on their GPU with a VA panel, with the Samsung I don't feel it necessary or the wider gamut AOC, but loss of saturation with angle even on Samsung with QDs can make you want to raise vibrance for sure especially if the panel is large and viewing angles higher.



Sedolf said:


> Not confirmed yet but these are probably the specs
> 
> 3440x1440, Ultrawide, Curved, Nano IPS panel (like Quantum dots for VA), >95%DCI-P3 gamut, 120Hz, some HDR support (?)
> 34GK950F is FreeSync version, 34GK950G is G-sync Version


I agree that 34" are ultrawide, the 32" are 240Hz and who knows what else. They don't even want to put the specs online.


----------



## Erothlor

Got my LG behemoth. The size is mind blowing! It's so immersive and sharp! It feels so good to play +60FPS without tearing and lag. No dead pixels. My unit seems perfect. Performance hit moving from 1080p to 1440p is very minimal if any at all. Happy with my purchase.


----------



## subtec

Will0w said:


> Thought Quantum dots were also supposed to make viewing angles better.





JackCY said:


> QDs... I'm not sure if they coat the backlight with them or panel itself has them incorporated.


Quantum dots have so far only been used as a backlight enhancement film on commercially-available products. It helps with color gamut and efficiency, but that's it. Viewing angles are still at the mercy of the LCD panel type.

Starting next year or in 2020, we might see quantum dots move from the backlight to the front of the LCD panel - referred to as QDCF (quantum dot color filters). In principle this should help quite a bit with viewing angles.


----------



## 12345us3r

Erothlor said:


> Got my LG behemoth. The size is mind blowing! It's so immersive and sharp! It feels so good to play +60FPS without tearing and lag. No dead pixels. My unit seems perfect. Performance hit moving from 1080p to 1440p is very minimal if any at all. Happy with my purchase.


Uh, sharp? Maybe if you use it as a TV.


----------



## Ford8484

yes, it is sharp. And I have used/owned both a 27" 1440p, 4k, and 32" 4k. This 32 inch 1440p LG is actually the best out of all of them despite the lowest PPI. Being complaining about the low PPI are using it incorrectly and sitting too close.


----------



## Erothlor

I used 27" 1080p previously. As far as i know, 32" has better PPI than 27" 1080p, right? In any case, they both look very sharp to me.


----------



## 12345us3r

I'm not complaining about the low PPI, I'm complaining about the obvious text blurriness of this screen.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I find the text somewhat blurry too but thing is I'm not sure if it's just low ppi or due to an odd subpixel structure. I know the Samsung SVA monitors have an odd structure but I don't own any of them and have never seen one in person so I can't actually compare the two directly.


----------



## 12345us3r

MistaSparkul said:


> I find the text somewhat blurry too but thing is I'm not sure if it's just low ppi or due to an odd subpixel structure. I know the Samsung SVA monitors have an odd structure but I don't own any of them and have never seen one in person so I can't actually compare the two directly.


PPI is not the issue. My 1080p TN panel displays text a lot sharper than this LG.

It looks almost like they wanted to compensate the low PPI somehow and tried to make the text appear "smoother".


----------



## JackCY

subtec said:


> Quantum dots have so far only been used as a backlight enhancement film on commercially-available products. It helps with color gamut and efficiency, but that's it. Viewing angles are still at the mercy of the LCD panel type.
> 
> Starting next year or in 2020, we might see quantum dots move from the backlight to the front of the LCD panel - referred to as QDCF (quantum dot color filters). In principle this should help quite a bit with viewing angles.


That's what I thought, sadly the little that can be found about quantum dots on Samsung suggests they use a panel layer. The being used on backlight has definitely been written about before and it seems to offer no or almost no advantage over wider gamut backlights that has been around for many years now and one like that is in AG322QCX.

Using them as a panel layer could potentially indeed improve image quality in terms of viewing angles. It's possible they do this or want soon on TVs but monitors are still on backlight QD.



12345us3r said:


> PPI is not the issue. My 1080p TN panel displays text a lot sharper than this LG.
> 
> It looks almost like they wanted to compensate the low PPI somehow and tried to make the text appear "smoother".


I find TN in general to have best sharpness for text. Might have to do with how much area the pixels occupy, split pixels for some VAs, split pixel dimming for most VAs. Differences in panel coating play a big role as well at times, glossy vs crystal matte.
For me, even tilting 27" VA text gets more clear when I see it dead on, and that's on bright OCN webpage. The damn viewing angles and glow + BLB impact text quality/sharpness out of center on VA due to contrast changes. Is it normal for VA, yes, is it desired, absolutely not. Is it the same on IPS, in a way, yes.


----------



## Erothlor

Anyone knows where are the turn on/off and settings button on this LG behemoth?


----------



## subtec

JackCY said:


> That's what I thought, sadly the little that can be found about quantum dots on Samsung suggests they use a panel layer. The being used on backlight has definitely been written about before and it seems to offer no or almost no advantage over wider gamut backlights that has been around for many years now and one like that is in AG322QCX.
> 
> Using them as a panel layer could potentially indeed improve image quality in terms of viewing angles. It's possible they do this or want soon on TVs but monitors are still on backlight QD.


They definitely aren't doing doing anything besides QD-enhanced backlighting yet on any available displays. I've been following the news on Samsung's TV developments since CES in January, and they're supposed to be releasing a TV later this year (the Q9S) that *might* have QDCF. At 85", it will undoubtedly be quite expensive (5 figures), and it looks positioned more like a halo product to showcase future tech (which, besides QDCF, may also include MicroFALD with thousands of zones).


----------



## MistaSparkul

Tried my best to get a photo of the LG's text.


----------



## levifig

MistaSparkul said:


> Tried my best to get a photo of the LG's text.


Looks like a BGR panel... Those always have blurry text unless you adjust the antialiasing to match. MacOS doesn't support it and in Windows you have to run the Cleartype wizard but you're always "guessing"... :\


----------



## 12345us3r

You can certainly make the text look "okay" if you run the ClearType wizard and it might even be sharp to some people, but I just have to drag a window to my TN panel and can clearly see the difference, it's like night and day.


----------



## JackCY

MistaSparkul: That looks like split pixels between 2 lines and split pixel dimming, RGB, same as Samsung's 31.5 HG70 VA and that means it will have the very same text sharpness issues due to this bad layout.
Samsung 27" HG70 VA doesn't have split between 2 lines only split dimming, comparable to IPS text quality.

Of course hard to tell, try using my test image that doesn't have cleartype or any other blurring in it:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-56.html#post26926161


----------



## 12345us3r

Another issue: G-Sync makes the steam chat window (or Google Chrome) flicker like crazy during loading screens, worked fine on my Dell S2716DG. Yes, I use G-Sync in borderless window mode.


----------



## Ford8484

if you click the on screen display joystick and press over off- should be good.


----------



## jdj9

I just ordered this monitor. I will update as soon as i test it. Tomorrow i will RMA the Z321QU. The problem with the Z321QU is that when I see a white or light gray background (for example in windows folders in full screen, or in these forums), there is a GREEN color (tint/haze) on the right size of the monitor. It starts from about 8cm from the bezel. It is about 10cm thick and about 20cm height. There is also a RED color tint/haze on the left side. It starts from the beginning of the bezel and it is about 8cm thick and it goes from top to bottom. Next to that RED color, also there is a small amount of GREEN tint/haze about 4cm thick. Probably i got a defective unit, i doubt that all of them are like these. The reason i don't want to wait for a replacement is because as soon as i noticed this issue i just TILTED and said f**k ACER. I previously sold my XB271HU due to its horrific IPS glow. Seriously, f**k ACER. I'm gonna try this LG and update as soon as i test it. I think LG has better QC compared to the other brands, at least that is what I've read in forums. Cheers.


----------



## 12345us3r

It's still an AUO panel. This monitor is good overall but still has lots of little issues.


----------



## JackCY

AUO makes both the IPS panels in all monitors and VA panel in this LG. There is no escaping BLB or other issues unless you buy a $3k EIZO/NEC professional monitor and even then it's not guaranteed. Especially when it comes to color uniformity and accuracy.
The normal products for consumer market have 0 quality control, they sell everything as long as it turns on sometimes not even that.


----------



## cracker

12345us3r said:


> Another issue: G-Sync makes the steam chat window (or Google Chrome) flicker like crazy during loading screens, worked fine on my Dell S2716DG. Yes, I use G-Sync in borderless window mode.


That might just be a Nvidia driver issue than the monitor, latest driver update has a few G-Sync fixes: https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/85sv09/driver_39124_faqdiscussion_thread/



> [G-SYNC]: Alt-tabbing windowed games with G-SYNC enabled and V-Sync ON ingame causes stuttering and drop in frame rate. [2053877]


Although some people in the replies say G-Sync is still broken so your mileage may vary.


----------



## 12345us3r

Nope, not a driver issue. As I said, it works fine on my Dell S2716DG. Seems like this VA panel doesn't like G-Sync for some reason.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I have owned 5 gsync monitors and only 1 gave me any issue with flickering during loading screens. This one I haven't encountered a single problem related to gsync. Then again I don't play ME:A either so I cannot say for certain.


----------



## Ford8484

same here, no issues


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hmm Gsync seems not crude.

1 more reason to wait for the freesync model. I think. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Erothlor

Well, after a few days of usage, it seems I found a small problem. When Gsync is enabled, strange thing is happening with colors in games during specific moments. It's like white & dark color flickering, barely, but still visible, for example during the loading screen of Total War: Warhammer 2 or when other factions doing their turns. It feels like screen goes a bit brighter, then darker, then brither, then darker for 1 sec... Something like that. Hard to describe, because it's not very visible, but still visible. I tried to record it with Shadowplay, but video does not reflect this issue.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Erothlor said:


> Well, after a few days of usage, it seems I found a small problem. When Gsync is enabled, strange thing is happening with colors in games during specific moments. It's like white & dark color flickering, barely, but still visible, for example during the loading screen of Total War: Warhammer 2 or when other factions doing their turns. It feels like screen goes a bit brighter, then darker, then brither, then darker for 1 sec... Something like that. Hard to describe, because it's not very visible, but still visible. I tried to record it with Shadowplay, but video does not reflect this issue.


can you try it with your smartphone? 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> Nope, not a driver issue. As I said, it works fine on my Dell S2716DG. Seems like this VA panel doesn't like G-Sync for some reason.





Erothlor said:


> Well, after a few days of usage, it seems I found a small problem. When Gsync is enabled, strange thing is happening with colors in games during specific moments. It's like white & dark color flickering, barely, but still visible, for example during the loading screen of Total War: Warhammer 2 or when other factions doing their turns. It feels like screen goes a bit brighter, then darker, then brither, then darker for 1 sec... Something like that. Hard to describe, because it's not very visible, but still visible. I tried to record it with Shadowplay, but video does not reflect this issue.


All you describe points to a flaw in the Nvidia made Gsync board be it manufacturing but most likely by their poor design. Such as not being able to properly switch between high refresh input and lower one, changing modes and activating low frame rate compensation, going above adaptive sync range, etc.
The panel literally doesn't care, it's just cells that filter light, the electronics are what causes flicker and other visual issues and image corruption. As much as Nvidia tried to make their own proprietary copy of VESA adaptive sync they have failed and it has the very same issues related to refresh rate changes that most other implementations (free) have.

When your frame rate fluctuates wildly and quickly the adaptive sync processors struggle. I don't know why there are so many issues with adaptive sync tech. and having these limited refresh rate ranges etc. there must be some technical specification drawback who knows. Technically it should be no problem to run 1-1000Hz adaptive sync.

It can also be an issue of GPU (+ driver) + monitor combination. They do try all sorts of hackery via GPU driver probably with frame pacing and trying to delay frames to smooth them out to avoid refresh rate spikes and dips that would cause the monitor to go out of it's limited refresh rate range.


----------



## Maten

Erothlor said:


> Well, after a few days of usage, it seems I found a small problem. When Gsync is enabled, strange thing is happening with colors in games during specific moments. It's like white & dark color flickering, barely, but still visible, for example during the loading screen of Total War: Warhammer 2 or when other factions doing their turns. It feels like screen goes a bit brighter, then darker, then brither, then darker for 1 sec... Something like that. Hard to describe, because it's not very visible, but still visible. I tried to record it with Shadowplay, but video does not reflect this issue.


Do you mean this does not happen when Gsync is off? Some games have issues with gsync when it drop to below 30fps on changing turn games like civilization. That also sounds like OD issue.


----------



## Leopardi

I wonder what's up with the review samples for tftcentral and pcmonitors. Months go by, nothing happens


----------



## JackCY

"Confiscated by customs, monitors were not defective and thus weren't allowed to be imported, disposed off by customs officers."

If they wanted to review the LG they could have bought it thousand times now if they can't get a sample from LG or any retailer, it's dropped even on Amazon.de to 800 EUR not just elsewhere. Still high price but unlikely to see it lower from big reputable shops soon, they want to make their 100+EUR on each piece.

I'm checking TFTC out of curiosity almost daily, page and twitter, still nothing about the LG.


----------



## jdj9

So i received mine. Here's my comments:

1. No dead pixels.

2. No dust.

3. A bit of smearing in Ufo test, but in games i cannot see it at all. Only noticeable at specific webpages and if you are looking for it.

4. A bit of color shift on left and right next to the bezel. Not an issue at all for me. The longer the distance, the less visible.

5. No ghosting/text trailing.

6. Build quality is very good, a bit wobbly if you bang at your desk and keyboard.

7. Did not OC, no need to. Using at stock.

8. No issues with G-Sync, no tearing.

9. No flickering, no vertical/horizontal lines.

10. Image quality is very good. Very close to IPS and very difficult to distinguish between the two. Much better than TN panel.

11. Blacks are indeed better compared to IPS.

12. No banding.

13. Did not use the RGB lights, i don't like my setup to look like a circus (no offense) 

14. Expensive but worth the money.

15. Comparing to my previously owned S2716DG and XB271HU, the LG wins easily.

This is a keeper. Finally found a decent monitor to enjoy my games and movies.

I recommend this monitor.


----------



## Erothlor

Maten said:


> Do you mean this does not happen when Gsync is off? Some games have issues with gsync when it drop to below 30fps on changing turn games like civilization. That also sounds like OD issue.


Yeah, something like that. During these moments FPS drops below 30 and then these strange things starts to happen. If Gsync is off, everything is fine.


----------



## JackCY

Can an owner take a photo of 10% dark gray? Image attached. The resulting photo should be a bit brighter than reality to be able to more easily see possible issues on a photo. There should not be any with this AUO VA panel but hey never hurts to check and see just how big the difference may be to all the curved Samsung VAs.


----------



## jdj9

JackCY said:


> Can an owner take a photo of 10% dark gray? Image attached. The resulting photo should be a bit brighter than reality to be able to more easily see possible issues on a photo. There should not be any with this AUO VA panel but hey never hurts to check and see just how big the difference may be to all the curved Samsung VAs.


First taken with DSLR. Second with phone.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah that's a big difference compared to the curved Samsungs. They really botch it up by making the curve. Thanks.


----------



## jdj9

JackCY said:


> Yeah that's a big difference compared to the curved Samsungs. They really botch it up by making the curve. Thanks.


No probs.


----------



## BUFUMAN

JackCY said:


> Yeah that's a big difference compared to the curved Samsungs. They really botch it up by making the curve. Thanks.


sry to ask, is this good? i think your picture of the Samsung Panel is much more better. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Will0w

BUFUMAN said:


> sry to ask, is this good? i think your picture of the Samsung Panel is much more better.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


There isn't comparison photo from Samsung. It was a test image to be used unless I missed previous post with a photo.
Looks good to me. Slightly darker in the middle and getting lighter towards edges like VA panels are supposed to be.
Without uniformity or banding issues.


----------



## BUFUMAN

ahh now i understand thx for explaining this. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

It's a test image, photos of Samsung 27" are here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...sung-2017-monitor-lineup-60.html#post26968817 http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...sung-2017-monitor-lineup-60.html#post27039257
AG322QCX (Samsung 31.5") has it's own thread here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...c-ag322qcx-user-experiences.html#post26244603

In jdj9's photo you can see BLB = yellowing on bottom, tiny bit on top but probably no big deal, and low VA black angles that make center darker even at this higher distance of viewer somewhere around 1-1.5m. All these are quite unavoidable with current technology used to manufacture. If you see yellow on pure black or on webpages on OCN too much on mid or light gray then the BLB is too big or something else is causing the yellowing. I've yet to see a modern IPS, VA high refresh to not have these yellowing issues though to some degree.

Still better than all the curved mess Samsung makes. If they didn't ruin those panels with curving it would have been a decent VA otherwise, at least the 27" is reasonably fast.


----------



## Erothlor

I also noticed that my LG easily catches many reflections on the screen compared to my old screen. I can see myself even on bright screen. What coating does this screen use?


----------



## JackCY

Can't you see what coating it has? Try shining a flashlight at it that helps to see the surface. As far as I remember it should be some half matte / semi-gloss.

On Amazon.de it has so far quite poor reviews, here are some things there noted that I haven't seen noted here by users so feel free to verify:


disappearing left and right edges as they are no longer backlit when one sits 80cm or closer or not looking perfect from center, this is often caused by the light reflector being too deep behind panel and not enough over the panel on sides, I've had this same issue with AG322QCX, easy check is to run EIZO exe test with the white grid, it is quite annoying and distracting, C27HG70 doesn't have this issue nor XF270HUA as far as I remember
LG:








They say 5mm depth between cells and backlight, it seemed similarly deep to me on the AOC and it can get disturbing.
again some striping noticed, probably lines due to low PPI etc., has been said here
random OSD pop up with source selection, was also mentioned here before I think
poor VA color viewing angles under 80cm while mentioning that 70cm is quite normal viewing distance for a monitor and I agree
short cables provided with the monitor, supposedly 1m cables for DP, HDMI, USB... I have the same issue with all monitors that have 1.5m or shorter cables, they cheap out so they don't have to give you a decent 2-3m display port and HDMI or spend a few cents on a longer power cable
no power button, was mentioned here too I think, can be done via OSD, Samsung HG70 is the same
no preset saving, no manual gamma or colors = only predefined presets available, could be because of the stupid Gsync board or just LG... this really sucks on any monitor as one cannot create a profile for day, night, gaming/movie, most monitors have at least some profile saving but not this LG it seems
rear light does not adjust to monitor content = it's what ever you set in via it's control wheel and doesn't adapt to shown image...
rear light does not turn off with monitor but is turned off separately
broken rear light switch/wheel getting stuck
no sharpness adjustment

The disappearing edges due to deep backlight distance, poor/worse color angles even compared to other 31.5" VA = washed out edges loss of saturation with angle, too short cables, stiff or broken rear light wheel, limited OSD and no preset saving is repeated almost in all universally.

It's a lot to swallow after paying 800+ EUR even though this is as "good" as it gets.


----------



## MistaSparkul

It depends on what you're willing to put up with. I've pretty much given up on ever getting a perfect monitor because it simply does not exist no matter how much money you're willing to throw at one. I've been pretty satisfied with the LG so far though.


----------



## Leopardi

A lot of that is trying to use the monitor on a below 80cm distance like a 24"/27". IMO you shouldn't be using this at below 90cm anyway.

That's the retina point for 93 ppi as well. The 31.5" size makes it possible to comfortably use the monitor from that distance, so it's just wrong that people don't understand to take advantage of it.


----------



## Ford8484

Exactly. This is what people don't understand. The way I look at it is- this monitor is like gaming on a cross between a smaller TV and and bigger monitor. If you sit at 3 feet- it validates the size just as if you were to game on a large 4k TV- you would have to sit far away. Simply arguing the PPI is too small makes no sense- hell, technically, this monitor has a much higher PPI than a 65 inch 4k- does that make this monitor have a better picture? No- but distance is key.


----------



## jdj9

JackCY said:


> Can't you see what coating it has? Try shining a flashlight at it that helps to see the surface. As far as I remember it should be some half matte / semi-gloss.
> 
> On Amazon.de it has so far quite poor reviews, here are some things there noted that I haven't seen noted here by users so feel free to verify:
> 
> 
> disappearing left and right edges as they are no longer backlit when one sits 80cm or closer or not looking perfect from center, this is often caused by the light reflector being too deep behind panel and not enough over the panel on sides, I've had this same issue with AG322QCX, easy check is to run EIZO exe test with the white grid, it is quite annoying and distracting, C27HG70 doesn't have this issue nor XF270HUA as far as I remember
> LG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say 5mm depth between cells and backlight, it seemed similarly deep to me on the AOC and it can get disturbing.
> again some striping noticed, probably lines due to low PPI etc., has been said here
> random OSD pop up with source selection, was also mentioned here before I think
> poor VA color viewing angles under 80cm while mentioning that 70cm is quite normal viewing distance for a monitor and I agree
> short cables provided with the monitor, supposedly 1m cables for DP, HDMI, USB... I have the same issue with all monitors that have 1.5m or shorter cables, they cheap out so they don't have to give you a decent 2-3m display port and HDMI or spend a few cents on a longer power cable
> no power button, was mentioned here too I think, can be done via OSD, Samsung HG70 is the same
> no preset saving, no manual gamma or colors = only predefined presets available, could be because of the stupid Gsync board or just LG... this really sucks on any monitor as one cannot create a profile for day, night, gaming/movie, most monitors have at least some profile saving but not this LG it seems
> rear light does not adjust to monitor content = it's what ever you set in via it's control wheel and doesn't adapt to shown image...
> rear light does not turn off with monitor but is turned off separately
> broken rear light switch/wheel getting stuck
> no sharpness adjustment
> 
> The disappearing edges due to deep backlight distance, poor/worse color angles even compared to other 31.5" VA = washed out edges loss of saturation with angle, too short cables, stiff or broken rear light wheel, limited OSD and no preset saving is repeated almost in all universally.
> 
> It's a lot to swallow after paying 800+ EUR even though this is as "good" as it gets.


Same here. A bit annoying but i can live with it.


----------



## Erothlor

Viewing angles is quite decent for me. It's not that bad as others say. And I sit pretty close to it, like 20-30cm away.


----------



## 12345us3r

JackCY said:


> Can't you see what coating it has? Try shining a flashlight at it that helps to see the surface. As far as I remember it should be some half matte / semi-gloss.
> 
> On Amazon.de it has so far quite poor reviews, here are some things there noted that I haven't seen noted here by users so feel free to verify:
> 
> The disappearing edges due to deep backlight distance, poor/worse color angles even compared to other 31.5" VA = washed out edges loss of saturation with angle, too short cables, stiff or broken rear light wheel, limited OSD and no preset saving is repeated almost in all universally.
> 
> It's a lot to swallow after paying 800+ EUR even though this is as "good" as it gets.



disappearing left and right edges as they are no longer backlit when one sits 80cm or closer or not looking perfect from center, this is often caused by the light reflector being too deep behind panel and not enough over the panel on sides, I've had this same issue with AG322QCX, easy check is to run EIZO exe test with the white grid, it is quite annoying and distracting, C27HG70 doesn't have this issue nor XF270HUA as far as I remember <- Never noticed this but I don't think it would be a huge deal for most people.
They say 5mm depth between cells and backlight, it seemed similarly deep to me on the AOC and it can get disturbing.
again some striping noticed, probably lines due to low PPI etc., has been said here <- This is definitely a lottery.
random OSD pop up with source selection, was also mentioned here before I think <- This seems to be a lottery as well, only noticed it on my second LG.
poor VA color viewing angles under 80cm while mentioning that 70cm is quite normal viewing distance for a monitor and I agree <- My first LG had much worse viewing angles than the second one. I think they are acceptable if you get a good one.
short cables provided with the monitor, supposedly 1m cables for DP, HDMI, USB... I have the same issue with all monitors that have 1.5m or shorter cables, they cheap out so they don't have to give you a decent 2-3m display port and HDMI or spend a few cents on a longer power cable <- Yeah, this was annoying. I had to use the cable of my old monitor.
no power button, was mentioned here too I think, can be done via OSD, Samsung HG70 is the same
no preset saving, no manual gamma or colors = only predefined presets available, could be because of the stupid Gsync board or just LG... this really sucks on any monitor as one cannot create a profile for day, night, gaming/movie, most monitors have at least some profile saving but not this LG it seems <- I'm currently using an Acer XB271HUb (G-Sync) and I can save presets, so definitely LG's fault.
rear light does not adjust to monitor content = it's what ever you set in via it's control wheel and doesn't adapt to shown image... <- Would have been a nice feature for that price but don't really care.
rear light does not turn off with monitor but is turned off separately <- This was slightly annoying but not a huge deal either.
broken rear light switch/wheel getting stuck <- Could always happen on any monitor with a feature like that.
no sharpness adjustment <- This really sucks. I'm sure you could make the text look a lot better.

What you haven't mentioned: G-Sync bugs (like flickering) that don't occur on AHVA and TN

My new Acer XB271HUb seems to be pretty good but same issue as always: Lower right corner glow.
In terms of image quality, it's personal preference, really. Both the LG and the Acer look good (and of course worse than a TV).

Even if I could get used to the bad text on the LG, the monitor still has OSD and G-Sync bugs... So yeah, pick your poison, I guess.


----------



## Will0w

Has anyone tried Lg's "OnScreen Control" -software? You could save presets with it. Maybe even make own preset for specific software you are running which wouldn't be possible from monitor osd.


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> What you haven't mentioned: G-Sync bugs (like flickering) that don't occur on AHVA and TN


They weren't mentioned in the store's customer reviews.
And from my POV adaptive sync issues especially on Gsync based monitors are all to blame on Nvidia, nothing to do with the panel being VA, IPS, TN, OLED or anything else. With Adaptive Sync it can be a fault of who made the electronics for the monitor but even then these may be a prebuilt chip/board or each monitor maker makes their own truly? With Gsync monitors it's simple, NV GPU talking poorly to the NV Gsync board in monitor, who's to blame? Nvidia, they make the devices, they certify it, they probably configure it all too, they control the hardware on both sides + software.

It's a hit or miss with any form of adaptive sync, even depends on hardware combinations, some monitors had issues with P10 but not with Vega etc. Probably similar with Gsync enabled GPUs.

Erothlor: "good joke"


----------



## 12345us3r

So after lots of overpriced IPS and VA panels, I went back to TN... and it looks quite boring but at least it doesn't have terrible glow, bad text or other issues like that.

I'm done with IPS now but might give VA another chance when the MSI monitors get released in Germany.


----------



## ToTheSun!

12345us3r said:


> So after lots of overpriced IPS and VA panels, I went back to TN... and it looks quite boring but at least it doesn't have terrible glow, bad text or other issues like that.
> 
> I'm done with IPS now but might give VA another chance when the MSI monitors get released in Germany.


What TN monitor are you using currently?


----------



## 12345us3r

I still have a Dell S2716DG Rev. A03 with less color banding but more pixel inversion than newer revisions. If I bought a new TN monitor, it would probably be the BenQ Zowie XL2730.


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> So after lots of overpriced IPS and VA panels, I went back to TN... and it looks quite boring but at least it doesn't have terrible glow, bad text or other issues like that.
> 
> I'm done with IPS now but might give VA another chance when the MSI monitors get released in Germany.


You mean MSI Optix MAG 27CQ, it's bigger 31.5" variant or the older 1080p variants? So far all of MSI VA monitors are Samsung panel based. MAG 27CQ took a while to get to Germany but it's been in more central and eastern distribution for a while. I see no point in getting these if you can get Samsung for same or similar price at times. As a budget option and probably giving up strobing, no idea maybe they have better adaptive sync range as AOC has. Doubtful they do any panel QC, it's probably same mess as all curved Samsung VA.

So far this is quite applicable: is it a 144Hz+ VA? Is it curved? It's a Samsung.


----------



## 12345us3r

I don't want a Samsung with PWM flickering or bad grey uniformity though. The MSI monitors will probably have terrible grey uniformity like the 27-inch Samsung. So my only options are the AOC AG322QCX or Asus XG32VQ as it seems.

I hope someone takes the panel of this LG and makes a FreeSync version with better text sharpness for around 600 euros.


----------



## JackCY

You and me both. The 31.5" Samsungs are plenty on market: AOC, ASUS, MSI, Viewsonic, Acer, ... (Viotek and what not), both free and ecosystem lockdown sync. Uniformity is not ideal but not as tragic as 27" variant, AOC smears too much for me though and overall 31.5" is a snail transition time wise, 27" C27HG70 is considerably more tolerable, slow but usable, yet to see one without pixel defects let alone with uniformity that isn't so bad that it's noticeable.


----------



## jdj9

Today I've encountered a weird issue. The monitor defaulted at 85hz instead of 144hz. I restarted, no change. The only available options were 60 and 85hz. I unplugged the DP cable and put it back and issue went away. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Sedolf

New in-depth review (Russian)

https://4k-monitor.ru/reviews/obzor_lg_32gk850g/


----------



## JackCY

It's confirmed AUO no? They don't know in the review. Panda never made any higher refresh panels and it's 31.5" VA is in AOC Q3279VWF, a confirmed snail, budget desktop option but not for gaming.



again vertical lines
high vertical spacing
split pixels, check  same as Samsung's 31.5"
split pixel dimming, check, same as Samsung's 31.5" and 27" and almost every other VA

So... the only thing better on it over Samsung's 31.5" is that it's flat with possibly better uniformity and response times? Damn.
Same crappy pixel layout and dimming ==> poor text, high vertical spacing, narrower color range, no strobing, questionable gradients (Samsung 27" is fine, 31.5" don't remember), ...

Looks worse by the day as more info gets out.


----------



## usoldier

jdj9 said:


> Today I've encountered a weird issue. The monitor defaulted at 85hz instead of 144hz. I restarted, no change. The only available options were 60 and 85hz. I unplugged the DP cable and put it back and issue went away. Anyone else experienced this?


I did it was cause by the monitor built in sleep mode, i left my game open and monitor turned off passing all content to my 2º screen and after i come back turn it on and got stuck at 85hz all i had to do was turn it off and on and issue got away.


----------



## Sedolf

JackCY said:


> It's confirmed AUO no? They don't know in the review. Panda never made any higher refresh panels and it's 31.5" VA is in AOC Q3279VWF, a confirmed snail, budget desktop option but not for gaming.


It's pretty much confirmed I'd say. AUO is way more likely than Panda anyway. But the only evidence we got so far is one user who got the monitor and for some reason it had the service screen activated, and there it said panel AUO M315DVR01_LGE_BL.
Which is a bit strange though because the M315DVR is supposed to be a 1800R curved panel.
Joystick combination to get the service screen to appear again is still not known. Only other way to check is by physically opening up the display and checking label on the panel.



JackCY said:


> So... the only thing better on it over Samsung's 31.5" is that it's flat with possibly better uniformity and response times? Damn.
> Same crappy pixel layout and dimming ==> poor text, high vertical spacing, narrower color range, no strobing, questionable gradients (Samsung 27" is fine, 31.5" don't remember), ...
> 
> Looks worse by the day as more info gets out.


Reviewer writes
"Quality of text on the monitor is better than models with SVA from Samsung, no additional configuration is required (and no such possibility on the monitor). However, some will need retuning ClearType in Windows, but it's quite a normal procedure to perform better when getting started with any new display. "

Also notes that the glow effect is weaker than on SVA panels.

There are issues with brightness uniformity and subpar gradients in the 0-10% range (this is often the case on 6bit+FRC and 8-bit panels without FRC)
Gamut coverage isn't that great on the sample, it's missing a bit of sRGB even. And contrast is below stated again - at 2650:1. Now we had various (trusted) measurements ranging from 2300:1 to exactly 3000:1 so there seems to be a bit of variance there between individual models in terms of contrast and maybe gamut.


----------



## JackCY

The displayed pixel split between horizontal physical "pixel" lines is what messes up text the most, quite noticeable for anyone who does anything else than gaming and watching movies, such as reading webpages, documents, working with text. Split pixel dimming doesn't help but is not as bad, I don't mind it though it can also be noticed if one pays attention to it. The rest is sharpness settings and coating differences, Samsung has no issues here. They can say what they want, it is not better than Samsung's 31.5" by design, it's the very same.

Using clear type at all = blurry text, it's an abomination. Needs to be disabled to get good sharp text to begin with. Also Chrome cannot do sharp text, neither can Edge web browser, they both use font smoothing = blurring. Users can tweak Windows clear type all they want it has minimal impact and only changes fringing color and thickness, the best text sharpness is to turn it completely off. Clear type = text blur, nothing more. On top of that clear type does not work with all applications nor all fonts either.

Gradients, no idea what they messed up, could be low bit depth or just not that great processing. Contrast is difficult to measure because of low black point at 0 deg angle, in general it's somewhere between 2000:1 and 3000:1, worse around edges as black level raises thanks to VA glow from user viewing position, some meters are better to measure low black point than other. Better than IPS 1150:1 but not insanely better. To get rid of the VA glow on pure black local dimming helps on Samsung monitors, a little but at least something as on black one is to notice the glow on IPS and VA most, when a movie/game fades to black it goes to pure black backlight off on Samsung monitors, same with center logos, movie credits/intros, etc. 8 zones is borderline useless true but better than nothing.


----------



## 12345us3r

The text on the LG looks absolutely fine compared to the weird text on Samsung monitors with low PPI, it's just blurry. LG could easily fix this by adding a sharpness option (like on the Samsung C34F791) but they decided not to. The text on the Samsung C24FG70 is much worse for example.

When it comes to vertical lines, polygon/grid effects and stuff like that, the LG is the clear winner. I haven't tried a 31.5" Samsung VA panel yet but if even normal reviewers already notice "polygon effects", I can only imagine how distracting it will be. Only some LG monitors have vertical lines but I haven't seen one Samsung VA without issues like that yet.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

usoldier said:


> I did it was cause by the monitor built in sleep mode, i left my game open and monitor turned off passing all content to my 2º screen and after i come back turn it on and got stuck at 85hz all i had to do was turn it off and on and issue got away.


This has happened randomly on my Dell S2716DG twice over the past 3 months. Maybe partly an Nvidia driver issue.


----------



## jdj9

usoldier said:


> I did it was cause by the monitor built in sleep mode, i left my game open and monitor turned off passing all content to my 2º screen and after i come back turn it on and got stuck at 85hz all i had to do was turn it off and on and issue got away.


Alright, thanks mate.


----------



## BUFUMAN

i had the AOC and for me only flickering was an issue, and my display was faulty.

i am thinking to buy it again, but ViewSonic XG3240c is awesome with low input. 





if the price fall to 550€ i will buy one.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

ViewSonic XG3240c costs 514 EUR including 21% tax. Look around. From bigger shops around 550EUR. I don't think they target the biggest markets with this one though, same as it was with AOC, fine by me, you get plenty crazy good deals on better items.


----------



## MistaSparkul

The 2018 Sony 4k TVs are another option IF you do not care about VRR. They now support 1440p at 120Hz according to RTings. Maybe you could run 1:1 1440p and have it only fill only the center of the screen to avoiding upscaling blur. Plus the native 5000:1 contrast and semi-gloss coating will give much better image quality than these 2500:1 matte panels. The downside? 720Hz PWM backlight and higher input lag. But seems like a decent alternative.


----------



## ToTheSun!

MistaSparkul said:


> The 2018 Sony 4k TVs are another option IF you do not care about VRR. They now support 1440p at 120Hz according to RTings.


Response time graphs seem to show a lot of overshoot for some of the transitions, though. It's not readily apparent on the logo shots, but it almost looks like they tuned the overdrive for the 80% figures.


----------



## Sedolf

On the 55'' X900F rtings tested the luminance overshoots in transitions from black to greys. 
In practice it could cause unwanted brightening with some dark scenes in motion. Similar to this, but probably weaker.

Nevertheless an interesting option. They also support HDR fully and on the 49'' version [email protected] without scaling gives very similar surface area as the 31.5'' gaming monitors.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Yeah that's another thing. It would give you the option to run 4k60 as well and has much better HDR capabilities than the Freesync 2 monitors so for someone who wants an all in one package it is worth considering.


----------



## Rex4748

What's the deal with this monitor and VESA? I wanted to get a desk mount, but several people have mentioned that this requires an adapter. No mention of specifics, though. Does anyone know what I would need to make that work?


----------



## JackCY

Look at reviews and photos, everywhere it says VESA is supported and people here have used it I think. If there is some crazy adapter needed as is with Samsung HG70, then it should come with the device, I don't think there is any adapter needed for LG.


----------



## 12345us3r

What's the best FreeSync alternative without PWM (and hopefully sharper text) to this monitor right now?


----------



## JackCY

Depends what specs and panels do you want. There are VA 144Hz and 75Hz options in 31.5" 1440p made by Samsung and Panda. PWM depends on who makes the monitor backlight, some monitors have PWM dimming to some degree or less, they are all PWM in their design just high frequency and relatively smoothed. If you want 144Hz 1440p adaptive/free sync then your only option still is the Samsung HG70 panel based monitors.

I'm back to 23.5" 1080p TN for a day and well the text almost seems sharper than C27HG70 but it is more of a lower PPI making text bigger than anything. With the pixel layout split between 2 lines you will never get a nice sharp text as you know from TN/IPS/... and both 31.5" Samsung and AUO 144hz 1440p VA have it. The Panda doesn't have it, but it's snail transitions, 75Hz only, glossy or near glossy but cheap (you could buy 3-4 of them (AOC Q3279VWF) or this 1 LG).


----------



## gypsygib

Wow, this thread is still top of the charts in monitors. Haven't been following too closely lately since I finally didn't roll snake eyes in the IPS lottery (and it's not coming to Canada anytime soon/ever so I got among the best I can get) but it's definitely the "hottest" monitor here. Reviewing the comments, some seem to absolutely love it, some aren't very impressed, some are happy but feel a compromise but in any event, it's good to see a proper alternative to the Gsync high Hz IPS going strong. I hope other companies support VA Gsync non-curved screens more. LG seems to have solved the major pixel response issues. Would love to see Asus, Acer, Viewsonic, AOC, Samsung models. At least it would increase the chances of some version of this AOU panel arriving in Canada.


----------



## Leopardi

gypsygib said:


> Wow, this thread is still top of the charts in monitors. Haven't been following too closely lately since I finally didn't roll snake eyes in the IPS lottery (and it's not coming to Canada anytime soon/ever so I got among the best I can get) but it's definitely the "hottest" monitor here. Reviewing the comments, some seem to absolutely love it, some aren't very impressed, some are happy but feel a compromise but in any event, it's good to see a proper alternative to the Gsync high Hz IPS going strong. I hope other companies support VA Gsync non-curved screens more. LG seems to have solved the major pixel response issues. Would love to see Asus, Acer, Viewsonic, AOC, Samsung models. At least it would increase the chances of some version of this AOU panel arriving in Canada.


At this point it's starting to feel like AUO bad guys acting behind the scenes to not get this monitor too widely distributed, as it's too good in quality


----------



## JedixJarf

Sedolf said:


> It's pretty much confirmed I'd say. AUO is way more likely than Panda anyway. But the only evidence we got so far is one user who got the monitor and for some reason it had the service screen
> Joystick combination to get the service screen to appear again is still not known. Only other way to check is by physically opening up the display and checking label on the panel.


Can confirm it is not the contra code, missed opportunity there! Have the Acer 31.5" 165hz variant.


----------



## JackCY

JedixJarf said:


> Can confirm it is not the contra code, missed opportunity there! Have the Acer 31.5" 165hz variant.


Z321QU is curved, likely a Samsung though could be AUO, I could not get out of anyone who owns it to offer pictures of it or look into service menu etc. to confirm.

Can you post/link to a different thread for the Z321QU/PM pictures or service menu details about this monitor? Photos especially of the power brick, joystick placement if present. So far all the Samsung panel (and not Samsung brand) based monitors share same power brick but even if it magically has the Samsung's power brick I know how that one looks like too. And often the monitors look very similar with minor design differences for styling.


----------



## 12345us3r

Seems like the FreeSync version of this monitor will be available in 3 weeks in Germany for around 600 euros. I might give that one a try.


----------



## JedixJarf

JackCY said:


> Z321QU is curved, likely a Samsung though could be AUO, I could not get out of anyone who owns it to offer pictures of it or look into service menu etc. to confirm.
> 
> Can you post/link to a different thread for the Z321QU/PM pictures or service menu details about this monitor? Photos especially of the power brick, joystick placement if present. So far all the Samsung panel (and not Samsung brand) based monitors share same power brick but even if it magically has the Samsung's power brick I know how that one looks like too. And often the monitors look very similar with minor design differences for styling.


I'll take some photos of it tonight, no idea how to get into the service menu, any tricks to try?


----------



## Sedolf

You could try holding one of the buttons or holding the joystick in one direction while turning on the monitor. But usually it won't work that easily. Acer XB270HU for example needs a certain button sequence to be pressed (5, 5, 4, 4, 2, 3, 5)

If camera is good enough take a closeup photo of some grey text or something similar that shows the dimming of the subpixels. Since Samsung panels dims top section first and the 32GK850G (AUO) panel dims bottom section of subpixels first we can then see which panel is used.


----------



## JackCY

*@12345us3r:* names, details, distributors, any info pls  I tested 4th faulty C27HG70, so if a cheaper decent variant of the flat AUO is found I will definitely give it a try despite not liking some of it's "features".

*@Sedolf:* Spot on, I don't know any tricks, try finding a combination online or yourself, sometimes holding a button during power up works sometimes it's more complicated or may only be available via service port and having the service "device/hardware+software".

For checking panel structure you can use my image here, take a macro close up photo of the ock:


----------



## 12345us3r

https://www.otto.de/p/lg-32gk850f-g...t-144-hz-682605887/#variationId=682605888-M24

"Lieferbar in 3 Wochen" means it's available in 3 weeks.


----------



## JackCY

So they changed the specs from 240Hz to 144Hz, that would be nice if it's the same monitor with free adaptive sync. There was barely any info before and probably a bit messed up when they announced the 850 and 750 monitors.


----------



## Doxy

Wish these were available in Canada.


----------



## BUFUMAN

12345us3r said:


> https://www.otto.de/p/lg-32gk850f-g...t-144-hz-682605887/#variationId=682605888-M24
> 
> "Lieferbar in 3 Wochen" means it's available in 3 weeks.


Na endlich, finally.

i found something about ULMB




for me a must have now! 

i found another Display from MSI
31.5, Curved (i like that) , Freesync, 3 years warranty for 699€. but there is no information at the MSI Homepage... 

https://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/msi-optix-ag32cq-8014-s15-0008014-hh5-a1784733.html

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

Doxy said:


> Wish these were available in Canada.


Shop in a different country than your own, many people do that to get parts not available elsewhere or at better prices. You've got a huge US market right across border. Canada as far as I know doesn't have any big computer parts retailers anymore if it had they would have had the LG ages ago import it from US if LG CAN distribution doesn't want to.



BUFUMAN said:


> Na endlich, finally.
> 
> i found something about ULMB
> https://youtu.be/OA65Kbstur8
> for me a must have now!
> 
> i found another Display from MSI
> 31.5, Curved (i like that) , Freesync, 3 years warranty for 699€. but there is no information at the MSI Homepage...
> 
> https://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/msi-optix-ag32cq-8014-s15-0008014-hh5-a1784733.html
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


That should be the Samsung 31.5" that is in many many monitors and as low as 500 EUR. I am not aware of any MSI having strobing, only Samsung has it and I use it only in FPS games as it has crosstalk and slow red transitions.

Strobing is nice to have but almost no one has yet done it proper on any monitor. Some used to have it adjustable to minimize crosstalk and some were hacks etc. With Gsync, yeah forget it, what they set is what you get. With Samsung you can only choose between 2 impulse lengths so not really useful adjustment.
https://www.blurbusters.com/benq/strobe-utility/


----------



## Maten

I asked from Jimms in Finland about this monitor and they said its coming, but they dont know when. Overdrive is thing that i am worried about so i dont want to order from germany so returning is easier. I am sick and tired of these small 27" monitors.


----------



## BUFUMAN

JackCY said:


> Shop in a different country than your own, many people do that to get parts not available elsewhere or at better prices. You've got a huge US market right across border. Canada as far as I know doesn't have any big computer parts retailers anymore if it had they would have had the LG ages ago import it from US if LG CAN distribution doesn't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> That should be the Samsung 31.5" that is in many many monitors and as low as 500 EUR. I am not aware of any MSI having strobing, only Samsung has it and I use it only in FPS games as it has crosstalk and slow red transitions.
> 
> Strobing is nice to have but almost no one has yet done it proper on any monitor. Some used to have it adjustable to minimize crosstalk and some were hacks etc. With Gsync, yeah forget it, what they set is what you get. With Samsung you can only choose between 2 impulse lengths so not really useful adjustment.
> https://www.blurbusters.com/benq/strobe-utility/


thanks mate i start to understand that strobing now.
i just watched a video about diy Gsync. the gsync board is huge compared to standard boards.

i need to see it in real. 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HiCZoK

So is this still THE aboslute best monitor for general use and gaming?
It is very expensive but I am willing to save upa bit and end at least some of my monitor problems...

There is finally a "competition" since more 1440p 32" va monitors are coming around and for fraction of a price if one does not care for 75+hz or gsync like AOC Q3279VWF


----------



## 12345us3r

This MSI is finally available in Germany: https://www.otto.de/p/msi-optix-mag...5cm-27-0-681003129/#variationId=681003130-M24

I might give it a try.


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> This MSI is finally available in Germany: https://www.otto.de/p/msi-optix-mag...5cm-27-0-681003129/#variationId=681003130-M24
> 
> I might give it a try.


May I ask why since it's just a Samsung 27" HG70 99.99% probability wise? And the Samsung C27HG70 was 460 EUR a few weeks ago, it's what I got them for + VAT % difference so about 471 EUR for me. Where as these MSI MAG27CQ are often around 480+ here.
The C27HG70 is decent BUT they cannot manufacture 1 of 5 defect free, there do exist reasonable uniformity 1/5 and good color reproduction with low dE 1/5 but none without defects 0/5, 4/5 stuck bright pixels or other cause of bright spots, 1/5 dark stuck pixels or dust. 4/5 poor dark gray uniformity, 1/5 "acceptable". Getting 1 that has good uniformity, no bright spots, no dark spots is near impossible (I would guess they make 1 a year out of all of them, it very much depends on the batch as well, often a whole batch is rubbish same it was with XF270HUA that one is now 399 EUR at the moment), let alone one with good colors and low dE at the same time. Also 1/5 was slow response time wise, similar to the 31.5" variant slowness thanks to it's stronger red channel.
Report how the MSI is if you do get it. The only advantage I see from not going with Samsung is cheaper price, better adaptive sync range or lower lag for HDMI 1080p60 or some such.


----------



## 12345us3r

I don't know, maybe MSI has slightly better quality control. I will give it a try, not like there are many alternatives left.


----------



## BUFUMAN

555€ for 27" ist to much in my opinion. You can buy the Aoc 31.5 for 500€ or less.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06Y41FB46...B46&childASIN=B06Y41FB46&tag=geizhalspre03-21

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12345us3r

I prefer 27", so it's not too much for me.


----------



## Dedrick

So, for someone who doesnt really have time to go through the whole thread, whats the most common problem with this model? Its only available from very small retailers in Sweden who wont accept returns for small things as BLB or 1-3 faulty pixels which makes me really hesitant buying this screen from them since Ive read there is (of course) some problems with the 32GK850G as with all monitors these days..


----------



## Leopardi

Dedrick said:


> So, for someone who doesnt really have time to go through the whole thread, whats the most common problem with this model? Its only available from very small retailers in Sweden who wont accept returns for small things as BLB or 1-3 faulty pixels which makes me really hesitant buying this screen from them since Ive read there is (of course) some problems with the 32GK850G as with all monitors these days..


Isn't that against the consumer laws? BLB isn't an issue with this monitor, not a single complaint I've seen, but dead pixels is a real possibility.


----------



## Dedrick

Leopardi said:


> Isn't that against the consumer laws? BLB isn't an issue with this monitor, not a single complaint I've seen, but dead pixels is a real possibility.


They told me LGs pixel warranty "allows" 12 dead pixels before accepting it as faulty. I might have exaggerated, we can always return units in Sweden because of laws, but unless the store accepts it as a RMA, we'd have to pay the shipping ourselves, which could become very costly. Thanks for the heads up, dead pixels is a nightmare I would want to turn into a reality, I guess Ill wait. Shame, because I could save about 130$ shipping this from Italy to Sweden, but then the return fee would be way to high to handle.


----------



## HiCZoK

Dedrick said:


> So, for someone who doesnt really have time to go through the whole thread, whats the most common problem with this model? Its only available from very small retailers in Sweden who wont accept returns for small things as BLB or 1-3 faulty pixels which makes me really hesitant buying this screen from them since Ive read there is (of course) some problems with the 32GK850G as with all monitors these days..


I've noticed that va monitors usually tend to have more "dead/stuck" pixels than otehr types of panels. Wonder what is the manufacturing difference


----------



## Jealousy

Dedrick said:


> So, for someone who doesnt really have time to go through the whole thread, whats the most common problem with this model? Its only available from very small retailers in Sweden who wont accept returns for small things as BLB or 1-3 faulty pixels which makes me really hesitant buying this screen from them since Ive read there is (of course) some problems with the 32GK850G as with all monitors these days..


Just received mine from amazon.it to Finland and amazon has had great warranty/ return. Most common problem imo is the few millimeters 3d-effect/disappearing on the sides and couple % smoothing on text if viewing from really close. Ive read other forums and not too many has had stuck pixels etc so I was confident in ordering. 

I recommend this monitor, just know that from really close you can see the text being a bit smooth and sides having that 3d- effect. Text is good, even from close and compared to PG279Q/XB271HU. Just a bit smoother. No problems with text/ smearing like with my previous 2 samsungs and I play mostly fps. Not perfect but after going thru several pg- and xb-monitors this is such a relief.


----------



## Dedrick

Jealousy said:


> Just received mine from amazon.it to Finland and amazon has had great warranty/ return. Most common problem imo is the few millimeters 3d-effect/disappearing on the sides and couple % smoothing on text if viewing from really close. Ive read other forums and not too many has had stuck pixels etc so I was confident in ordering.
> 
> I recommend this monitor, just know that from really close you can see the text being a bit smooth and sides having that 3d- effect. Text is good, even from close and compared to PG279Q/XB271HU. Just a bit smoother. No problems with text/ smearing like with my previous 2 samsungs and I play mostly fps. Not perfect but after going thru several pg- and xb-monitors this is such a relief.


I hadnt thought of other amazon markets except UK, nice. They still dont have free returns on neither .it or .es (the cheapest amazon markets it seems) which may be a bummer if problems arise. It seems most people actually are happy with this monitor, I just know with my usual luck that I'd get one with problems, and then Im stuck with it. Dont know why only a handful of smaller "random" retailers have this screen available in Sweden, really bothers me, because 32" 1440p +140hz and g-sync is what Im after, even though I gurss I might have prefered IPS-panel if I had the choice.


----------



## Jealousy

Dedrick said:


> I hadnt thought of other amazon markets except UK, nice. They still dont have free returns on neither .it or .es (the cheapest amazon markets it seems) which may be a bummer if problems arise. It seems most people actually are happy with this monitor, I just know with my usual luck that I'd get one with problems, and then Im stuck with it. Dont know why only a handful of smaller "random" retailers have this screen available in Sweden, really bothers me, because 32" 1440p +140hz and g-sync is what Im after, even though I gurss I might have prefered IPS-panel if I had the choice.


Amazon has free return ( You pay it first and they refund it after receiving the item/ receipt of the item shipping) for faulty etc items. You only pay for the return if you just return it for no reason. Atleast this has been my experience on smaller items and what Ive been told by amazon on this monitor too.


----------



## JackCY

Dedrick said:


> They told me LGs pixel warranty "allows" 12 dead pixels before accepting it as faulty. I might have exaggerated, we can always return units in Sweden because of laws, but unless the store accepts it as a RMA, we'd have to pay the shipping ourselves, which could become very costly. Thanks for the heads up, *dead pixels is a nightmare I would want to turn into a reality*, I guess Ill wait. Shame, because I could save about 130$ shipping this from Italy to Sweden, but then the return fee would be way to high to handle.


Then try the C27HG70 and other Samsung 27" HG70 panel based monitors, they have so many pixel defects in terms of usually stuck bright but also sometimes stuck dark it will be an endless nightmare if you try and get one defect free. Tried 5 none were defect free.



Jealousy said:


> Amazon has free return ( You pay it first and they refund it after receiving the item/ receipt of the item shipping) for faulty etc items. You only pay for the return if you just return it for no reason. Atleast this has been my experience on smaller items and what Ive been told by amazon on this monitor too.


I only use .de variant as they officially ship to my country, you might want to check what variant is for your country, not all variants ship certain products to all countries. As far as I am aware within 14 days they refund return shipping, the next 14 days they do not but you can still return. For defects and RMA they should refund the return shipping always but good luck getting shops to do that. Getting .de to refund return shipping can be a bit of a hassle sometimes mostly due to them not reading messages carefully and making mistakes, not sure using a phone helps or is even possible since they will probably want to see the invoice. The quality of customer service also changes with time of day and day of the week, sometimes feels like one is talking to someone in India or someone who just copy pastes messages because they hate their low paid job, or it's a damn AI replying with sample replies rubbish.

---

The biggest issue for me is probably text quality due to poor split pixel layout, viewing angles that are overall poor on all VA and at 31.5" you will notice those easily where as on 27" it's tolerable. Both of these are by design.
There are occasional pixel defects and vertical lines. Defect and lines could be a defect or design flaw again.


As far as returning to local shops: 14 days by law no questions asked in most civilized EU countries. Don't mention any reason, defects anything, otherwise they can be tempted to process it as RMA but that's their problem and should not be yours, so return it and then if they want to RMA the unit with their distributor that's their problem to wait for. If it's after 14 days or other higher shop specified period then it goes as RMA and the defective pixel count starts to apply, there most monitor makers are subpar and if you want a good experience in this regard you have to buy a monitor with zero tolerance such as HP Z line, maybe some Dells, EIZO/NEC? I had HP Z line the cheapest model and it was resolved well by them and their service center, they sent me back 2 again pixel defective stuck dust refurb units and refunded me in the end directly not via a distributor and shop (shop didn't exist anymore). Finding a zero pixel defect tolerance monitor is tricky but can be done if you want that, but they are not gaming oriented models and brands, I doubt any above 75Hz is sold.


----------



## Fritzz

Rex4748 said:


> What's the deal with this monitor and VESA? I wanted to get a desk mount, but several people have mentioned that this requires an adapter. No mention of specifics, though. Does anyone know what I would need to make that work?


No special adapter needed. I can confirm it works with the 100mm VESA standards.


----------



## jdj9

Jealousy said:


> Just received mine from amazon.it to Finland and amazon has had great warranty/ return. Most common problem imo is the few millimeters 3d-effect/disappearing on the sides and couple % smoothing on text if viewing from really close. Ive read other forums and not too many has had stuck pixels etc so I was confident in ordering.
> 
> I recommend this monitor, just know that from really close you can see the text being a bit smooth and sides having that 3d- effect. Text is good, even from close and compared to PG279Q/XB271HU. Just a bit smoother. No problems with text/ smearing like with my previous 2 samsungs and I play mostly fps. Not perfect but after going thru several pg- and xb-monitors this is such a relief.


Same here.


----------



## 12345us3r

Dedrick said:


> So, for someone who doesnt really have time to go through the whole thread, whats the most common problem with this model? Its only available from very small retailers in Sweden who wont accept returns for small things as BLB or 1-3 faulty pixels which makes me really hesitant buying this screen from them since Ive read there is (of course) some problems with the 32GK850G as with all monitors these days..


1. Blurry text (even compared to a cheap 1080p TN panel)
2. Bad viewing angles (although they are tolerable if you increase your distance)
3. Vertical lines / pixel inversion (not on all monitors)
4. OSD and G-Sync bugs (not on all monitors)
5. Dead pixels (both of my monitors had one but could have been bad luck)


----------



## Maten

This monitor have finally came to finland. Price is 1070€ so i am going to wait for other shops to get this too, but at least finally it is on sale here.


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> This monitor have finally came to finland. Price is 1070€ so i am going to wait for other shops to get this too, but at least finally it is on sale here.


You mean proshop? Doesn't seem very Finnish 

Proshop ApS
Michael Drewsens Vej 22
DK-8270 Højbjerg
Denmark


----------



## JackCY

Finland has a less than ideal geographical and political location when it comes to supply of products. Small far away EU market, your best bet is to get stuff via Baltics or Sweden. I doubt shops are going through the trouble to get goods from Russia. I've studied a bit of supply chain when I was in Finland, it's a real problem there that companies face. So far, so small.

Not that it should be any problem nowadays for retail shoppers, buy it online get it shipped if local companies can't be bothered to get the products themselves. For local companies, yeah it's a problem, for shoppers, not really.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Maten said:


> This monitor have finally came to finland. Price is 1070€ so i am going to wait for other shops to get this too, but at least finally it is on sale here.


try this i would not pay 1k or more...

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_lg-32gk850g-2376460.html?ga_query=32GK850G-B

if it's not possible to transport to Finnland u can use this. just found it. 

http://www.borderlinx.com/de/brand/buy_mediamarkt



Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nae201

Still no one can make sure which Panel is 32GK850G used?

I try to collect AUO VA(XG35VQ), SAMSUNG VA(C34F791), LG 32GK850G, Pixel close shot.
And put it together.

XG35VQ
https://www.ixbt.com/3dv/asus-rog-strix-xg35vq-review.html

C34F791
https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidem...c6/sharpness_and_subpixellayout_on_ips_vs_va/

32GK850G
https://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=28:29628:64#64


I think 32GK850G pixel is pretty look like SAMSUNG VA.
XG35VQ is AUO VA, but there's not even close.


In my guess, 32GK850G should be Samsung's VA panel.


----------



## Maten

I havent ever had any problems getting items in Finland except this one. Reason i want to order from Finland is the easier returning. Today i checked jimms and there it finally is: https://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Sho...31-5-32gk850g-b-144hz-wqhd-pelimonitori-musta (And ofc i already made order  )


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> I havent ever had any problems getting items in Finland except this one. Reason i want to order from Finland is the easier returning. Today i checked jimms and there it finally is: https://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Sho...31-5-32gk850g-b-144hz-wqhd-pelimonitori-musta (And ofc i already made order  )


That's a very salty price still, I was hoping for something like 850e at least. But there it is!

It's not going to move during weekend though, so I'll keep hestitating and probably order on monday


----------



## Maten

Leopardi said:


> That's a very salty price still, I was hoping for something like 850e at least. But there it is!
> 
> It's not going to move during weekend though, so I'll keep hestitating and probably order on monday


Salty price, but we dont have any options here. I am sick and tired of waiting for decent monitor. Also if monitor is not good i will ship it right back where it came from. I made the order via option to buy when picking it up so there is still time to hesitate, but at least I know its coming. I hope I can finally end my search of good monitor here


----------



## 12345us3r

nae201 said:


> Still no one can make sure which Panel is 32GK850G used?
> 
> I try to collect AUO VA(XG35VQ), SAMSUNG VA(C34F791), LG 32GK850G, Pixel close shot.
> And put it together.
> 
> XG35VQ
> https://www.ixbt.com/3dv/asus-rog-strix-xg35vq-review.html
> 
> C34F791
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidem...c6/sharpness_and_subpixellayout_on_ips_vs_va/
> 
> 32GK850G
> https://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=28:29628:64#64
> 
> 
> I think 32GK850G pixel is pretty look like SAMSUNG VA.
> XG35VQ is AUO VA, but there's not even close.
> 
> 
> In my guess, 32GK850G should be Samsung's VA panel.


I had all 3 panels. It was a BenQ EX3501R instead of an Asus XG35VQ though.

What I noticed:
- Samsung and BenQ had horizontal lines, LG doesn't have these
- BenQ has the sharpest text, Samsung looks fringed, LG is blurry

Also, it's already confirmed that the LG uses an AUO panel. Someone managed to open the service menu and it said AUO.


----------



## Will0w

Also ordered from Jimms. At least they don't have delivery costs. I don't get that Proshop price, they raised it to 1185 eur.


----------



## JackCY

nae201 said:


> Still no one can make sure which Panel is 32GK850G used?
> 
> I try to collect AUO VA(XG35VQ), SAMSUNG VA(C34F791), LG 32GK850G, Pixel close shot.
> And put it together.
> 
> XG35VQ
> https://www.ixbt.com/3dv/asus-rog-strix-xg35vq-review.html
> 
> C34F791
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidem...c6/sharpness_and_subpixellayout_on_ips_vs_va/
> 
> 32GK850G
> https://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=28:29628:64#64
> 
> 
> I think 32GK850G pixel is pretty look like SAMSUNG VA.
> XG35VQ is AUO VA, but there's not even close.
> 
> 
> In my guess, 32GK850G should be Samsung's VA panel.


As far as I know LG uses AUO VA and here is why:

As someone else stated top and bottom part of the pixel dims in different order on Samsung VA and AUO VA, Samsung dims top first, AUO bottom first. These are easily confirmed by available photos.
And the biggest is that someone received a unit with service menu still enabled showing it's AUO and it's panel number, I don't have it saved but it's here in the thread at least twice somewhere.
Plus Samsung panel based monitors often share strong similarities in their design and accessories due to being manufactured most likely in the same factory or reusing already available accessories and design to lower production costs.



Leopardi said:


> That's a very salty price still, I was hoping for something like 850e at least. But there it is!
> 
> It's not going to move during weekend though, so I'll keep hestitating and probably order on monday


Finland has 24% tax, Germany 19% a big difference at these high prices. Also importing to Finland costs money to distributors as such prices are higher, seems completely normal to me that for something as a big monitor the cost there could be +10% easily. 850 EUR elsewhere 935 EUR in Finland. You would have to order from abroad with free shipping but often still would have to pay your Finnish 24% VAT around 885 EUR total.


----------



## barsik228

Is there a way to solve the problem with OSD?


----------



## JackCY

As in blinking connection type OSD notification? Try using manual not automatic detection, I do that with all monitors. If that doesn't work your only option is to return it, exchange it, have it serviced in warranty, get your money back, etc.


----------



## Dedrick

Leopardi said:


> That's a very salty price still, I was hoping for something like 850e at least. But there it is!
> 
> It's not going to move during weekend though, so I'll keep hestitating and probably order on monday


Still better vs. 972 EUR in Sweden right now. No decent retailer either, just smaller once with shady reviews. As soon as it arrives at a decent retailer at around 850 EUR Ill go for it. In the meantime Im suffering a little with 1440p @ 27" (just went down in size from 32" to get 144hz and gsync) :/


----------



## barsik228

JackCY said:


> As in blinking connection type OSD notification? Try using manual not automatic detection, I do that with all monitors. If that doesn't work your only option is to return it, exchange it, have it serviced in warranty, get your money back, etc.


If it's not difficult, tell me how to do manual automatic detection? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JackCY

I don't have the LG, just *select manual input instead of automatic and then select you want DP or HDMI depending on what ever do you use*. Set up like this the monitor will not be scanning inputs sometimes unnecessarily (this can happen on some monitors and probably does on this LG or it's simply fault of the Gsync input board). Or it may not have this option because of the Gsync eco system lockdown board, this board is infamous for limited input and OSD options and all that who knows what settings it allows you to change.


----------



## barsik228

JackCY said:


> I don't have the LG, just *select manual input instead of automatic and then select you want DP or HDMI depending on what ever do you use*. Set up like this the monitor will not be scanning inputs sometimes unnecessarily (this can happen on some monitors and probably does on this LG or it's simply fault of the Gsync input board). Or it may not have this option because of the Gsync eco system lockdown board, this board is infamous for limited input and OSD options and all that who knows what settings it allows you to change.


Is it necessary to choose through the settings of the monitor itself?


----------



## Maten

barsik228 said:


> Is it necessary to choose through the settings of the monitor itself?


Monitor itself.


----------



## barsik228

Maten said:


> Monitor itself.


I put still times a day appears in the OSD window


----------



## MotherFo

Curious if any of the other buyers have noticed the heat from this monitor or measured with a laser thermometer gun. My face starts to feel a bit warm after longer gaming sessions.

Dead center is the hottest and the edges of the bezel get warm as well.


----------



## Maten

MotherFo said:


> Curious if any of the other buyers have noticed the heat from this monitor or measured with a laser thermometer gun. My face starts to feel a bit warm after longer gaming sessions.
> 
> Dead center is the hottest and the edges of the bezel get warm as well.


How close are you sitting? Someone else have mentioned that too. Do you keep leds behind monitor on?


----------



## JackCY

MotherFo said:


> Curious if any of the other buyers have noticed the heat from this monitor or measured with a laser thermometer gun. My face starts to feel a bit warm after longer gaming sessions.
> 
> Dead center is the hottest and the edges of the bezel get warm as well.


This is normal for all VA the larger the worse it is, they all seem to be power hungry and produce considerably more heat than IPS monitors. Not sure I would notice this with my face as I almost never run anywhere near close to max brightness but I can see how at max brightness you could notice. It will definitely be noticeable on room temperature if you have a small room, same way swapping to a GPU that produces less power has. Still "normal humans" don't notice.

I think some reviews do measure surface temperature of the panel with a thermo camera but it is not so easy to find them, it's a rarity.

Brightness setting plays a big role, C27HG70 is fairly reasonable at my settings but when testing it and running 100% brightness oh my does this thing heat up, it definitely is noticeable that there is something hot in front of you and when you touch it to change OSD settings. Strange that there would be such a difference between VA and other, my guess is VA requires stronger=brighter=more power hungry and thus less efficient backlight to reach same brightness or high brightness they may offer (C27HG70 goes quite bright at max, but with VA it's usable with TN it would look horrid washed out), that's on top of possibly more power losses in the panel itself.

Some is also caused by Gsync heater and other electronics. Even on C27HG70 the front part of panel behind which a joystick is and probably some electronic board seems the hottest.

VA = hot inefficient, Gsync = hot, high brightness = hot, ...

There is a reason these things are rated poorly when it comes to power efficiency/class.

Add blinky LEDs and you have another heat source eating power.


----------



## Sedolf

There is no difference in power drawn between different LCD panel types, but bigger displays tend to draw more power

https://uk.hardware.info/category/8/monitors/testresults?specId=18665&tcId=405


----------



## JackCY

I found what https://us.hardware.info/comparisontable/3392997/geen_username/monitors-comparison-table-1 reports rather accurate:

27" AUO IPS Acer consumes and heats less than 27" Samsung VA Samsung: 40W vs 60W at max brightness and 25 vs 35W at 150cd/m2, it was a noticeable difference to me when C27HG70 arrived after previously having tried XF270HUA.
This LG they measured 53W at max and 33W at 150cd/m2, obviously lower max brightness than Samsungs and lower power consumption as result despite it's larger size at max brightness, 318-355 vs 385-399cd, the Acer AUO IPS though are around 380-385cd and consume less power at a not negligible difference.

A difference between Samsung 31.5" and 27" with same peak brightness backlight is 4W at 150cd/m2, equal power hungry monster at their max brightness +-1W and +-5cd. Size matters sure for panel consumption but for backlight it does not as much as one may think.
XF270HUA -> C27HG70 is roughly +50% in power consumption, it's a lot extra power needed for VA between these two. And they both do not have a power hungry Gsync, Samsung has very weak useless rear LED lights that can be turned on and might be enabled by default not sure would have to test again, if they eat 1W I would be surprised. On the other hand I have no problem to see a bright rear LEDs on LG to eat 5W at max.


----------



## MotherFo

Maten said:


> How close are you sitting? Someone else have mentioned that too. Do you keep leds behind monitor on?


About 2.5 ft away from it. 

Leds don't seem to affect the temperature at all.

This is the thermometer i was referring to: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...Description=laser+thermometer&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## BUFUMAN

if the parts get hot like some of you mentioned, how is the durability for example the gsync board? i don't like uncooled electronic parts 

i just checked the LG at Media Markt in Germany the viewing angles wasn't that good, but only on a white background for Promotion Clips etc.
and i noticed a little dark frame around that white picture at the edge of the display. i am not sure if it was from the promotion or the display. is it possible for some owner to check this with a complete white background??

sry can't explain it better, i hope you all understand me 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

BUFUMAN said:


> if the parts get hot like some of you mentioned, how is the durability for example the gsync board? i don't like uncooled electronic parts
> 
> i just checked the LG at Media Markt in Germany the viewing angles wasn't that good, but only on a white background for Promotion Clips etc.
> and i noticed a little dark frame around that white picture at the edge of the display. i am not sure if it was from the promotion or the display. is it possible for some owner to check this with a complete white background??
> 
> sry can't explain it better, i hope you all understand me
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


From my experience that is due to viewing angles. All IPS/VA probably even TN and OLED to some degree have it. Of course with 31.5" VA the viewing angles are... well some of the worst so do expect viewing angle limitations such as edges being darker. You can check it's due to angles by moving left/right and looking dead on at the edges when you see it brighter when viewing at 0 deg but darker when viewing from middle of the screen at higher angle then it is due to viewing angles.

rtings.com has many graphs and numbers for viewing angles on different panels.

I only have a picture for AG322QCX (curved Samsung 31.5" VA) but you get the idea of what to expect in general:


----------



## BUFUMAN

JackCY said:


> From my experience that is due to viewing angles. All IPS/VA probably even TN and OLED to some degree have it. Of course with 31.5" VA the viewing angles are... well some of the worst so do expect viewing angle limitations such as edges being darker. You can check it's due to angles by moving left/right and looking dead on at the edges when you see it brighter when viewing at 0 deg but darker when viewing from middle of the screen at higher angle then it is due to viewing angles.
> 
> rtings.com has many graphs and numbers for viewing angles on different panels.
> 
> I only have a picture for AG322QCX (curved Samsung 31.5" VA) but you get the idea of what to expect in general:


thank you!! 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## supermiguel

Thinking about buying this monitor, as it was recommended to me as one of the best, just have few questions for the owners... for omnly gaming, and long gaming sessions is this thing good? im a bit worried that it may be too large. Also price wise $800 is the lowest ill find it new?


----------



## MistaSparkul

supermiguel said:


> Thinking about buying this monitor, as it was recommended to me as one of the best, just have few questions for the owners... for omnly gaming, and long gaming sessions is this thing good? im a bit worried that it may be too large. Also price wise $800 is the lowest ill find it new?


This goes on sale between $650-$750 so if you're patient enough you can snag one for that price. For some people this monitor is too large but for me I find it perfect, just wishing for a 4k version of this monitor down the line since 1440p @ 32 inches is 93 ppi, which is a bit on the low side.


----------



## Fritzz

supermiguel said:


> Thinking about buying this monitor, as it was recommended to me as one of the best, just have few questions for the owners... for omnly gaming, and long gaming sessions is this thing good? im a bit worried that it may be too large. Also price wise $800 is the lowest ill find it new?


Had been rocking a 30" HP ZR30W 1600p monitor before this one. Made the jump to high refresh rate and never looking back. I lost some PPI, but I don't honestly notice it. If I were using it for purely content consumption then maybe, but for gaming I love it.

Guess it depends on what your definition of long gaming sessions are, but I have played for 3+ hours or so with not problems, but then again I prefer the larger screen.


----------



## supermiguel

MistaSparkul said:


> This goes on sale between $650-$750 so if you're patient enough you can snag one for that price. For some people this monitor is too large but for me I find it perfect, just wishing for a 4k version of this monitor down the line since 1440p @ 32 inches is 93 ppi, which is a bit on the low side.





Fritzz said:


> Had been rocking a 30" HP ZR30W 1600p monitor before this one. Made the jump to high refresh rate and never looking back. I lost some PPI, but I don't honestly notice it. If I were using it for purely content consumption then maybe, but for gaming I love it.
> 
> Guess it depends on what your definition of long gaming sessions are, but I have played for 3+ hours or so with not problems, but then again I prefer the larger screen.


Currently using a 4k 28" samsung and the size is ok, i guess if i do get it, i can just move it back a bit 
Wish amazon had this monitor, so i could test it out and return it without issues....


----------



## JackCY

Any news, photos for Acer Z321QU? So far no owner shared?

Anyone found any info on BenQ EX3203R? Beside it's specs page that is.


----------



## ToTheSun!

JackCY said:


> Anyone found any info on BenQ EX3203R? Beside it's specs page that is.


That one looks sweet, judging by the specs.


----------



## supermiguel

ToTheSun! said:


> That one looks sweet, judging by the specs.


Sure does but how are curve monitors for gaming?


----------



## supermiguel

MistaSparkul said:


> This goes on sale between $650-$750


Wish it was at that price right now..  $800 is quite a bit

Whats the difference between the 32GK850G and the 32GK850G-B?


----------



## barsik228

Unfortunately the window with OSD stably appears once a day, I hope that the engineers will make an update for the firmware, it's a pity that I know very little English and can not explain the problem on the support site in detail so that they start to move and correct their problems.


----------



## barsik228

Tell me, what is the R3 driver, is it better than the one without R3?


----------



## supermiguel

Well after placing the order for the acer predator 3 times and cancelling it because i know it was not the right decision, i pulled the trigger on a LG 32GK850G... I hope is as good as you guys say it is


----------



## JackCY

supermiguel said:


> Wish it was at that price right now..  $800 is quite a bit
> 
> Whats the difference between the 32GK850G and the 32GK850G-B?


Same, only different code used by shops. -B might be black frame I don't remember the details for LG monitor codes. The only difference is 850G vs 850F.
-W is probably white, -G gray. I know some brands had codes like that.



ToTheSun! said:


> That one looks sweet, judging by the specs.


Lim should have review of a different BenQ 32" 4K 60Hz  wide gamut (EW3270U at least I think that's the unit he was "teasing"). I guess BenQ added some monitors recently these seem to be 2018 models. Sadly not even news/advertising sites show anything, guess BenQ is not yet another 27" 4k 144Hz Asus/Acer so they don't care to report.

There is also a VA ultrawide 35" EX3501R.
Some brands are not very popular and hard to find details about their products.

Sadly with VA one either has to buy one or have a good reliable source to be able to tell how slow it is with it's transitions. With TN or IPS... unless it's a slow accurate profi IPS panel they are "all fine" for a decade now.



barsik228 said:


> Tell me, what is the R3 driver, is it better than the one without R3?


I never install any monitor drivers unless absolutely necessary for proper function. Plus Win10 installs drivers by itself anyway and updates too unless you've disabled driver updates like I do.


----------



## USlatin

HowYesNo said:


> well having a Benq BL3200pt, this has only thing missing, 144Hz, and gsync. same size and resolution which suits me fine. hope the lag is lower (benq 23.0ms TFTcentral), and of cours flicker free.
> 849US translates to 950euro in my ****ty country.


You are forgetting that the BL3200 is a true 10bit panel... color will NOT be as good on this new LG


----------



## dw28

(Just wanted to drop in my experiences so far, having done some basic tests/calibration on the screen with a colorimeter - originally posted on the overclockers forum thread, but figured some people might be interested to read it here too.)

Well, I finally took the plunge and picked up the 32GK850G from here at Overclockers, and it arrived today.

Overall impressions so far are great! Not perfect (but then what is), but certainly the most balanced monitor for my needs I've ever come across.

The only downsides are:
- yes, there's a fairly noticably amount of black-smear for fully-zeroed-black areas right next to bright areas, but the response times in 144hz mode appear to be otherwise very sharp with all other shades. (and what black-smear exists is still some of the lowest I've seen on a VA anyway)
- yes, there's that odd effect at the extreme edges if you're close to the screen where the last few pixels fade out to black. I thought it'd annoy me, but I don't even notice unless I'm looking for it.
- yes, the colour saturation fades towards the edges if you're close to the screen. About as much as other good-quality VA panels I've used. Not ideal, but again, I completely forget it's doing it unless I specifically look for it.
- none of the gamma "modes" allow you to precisely hit a gamma of 2.2... but they do come pretty close.

I've fiddled about with the settings for a good few hours, while running and re-running short calibration tests with my X-Rite i1Display Pro colorimeter.
The accepted story on most threads about this monitor seem to be running with the usual "VA isn't as good as IPS for colour" preconception, and claiming that the colours aren't great.
...according to the probe, they're pretty much perfect, at least on my particular unit. Set a good white-balance point, and the only thing an ICC profile seems to need to adapt for is the overall gamma curve, but the actual colour balance barely shifts. It certainly doesn't need all the digital vibrance and such that people are going on about. The only slightly lacking spot is that there's about 3% missing from full sRGB gamut coverage, exclusively around the extreme blue end of the gamut.

The OSD controls are a little odd - unlike in most monitors I've used which have a contrast control, but where 50 is typically "correct", and anything above or below just mangles the tone curve... on this LG the contrast control seems to be directly tied to the individual RGB channel adjustment controls and acts as a multiplier - by default, if you have the RGB sliders set to 50,50,50... the contrast slider seems to adjust the overall range linearly, up to the default setting of 70, and anything above that will cause one or all channels to start clipping above 100% white. (Edit: Checked again, and with RGB at 50, 70 was the clipping limit, not 75)
I've fiddled around and actually found that I can set the constrast slider to precisely 37, and instead push the RGB sliders up to 100,100,100... and get the exact same result, but it then allows finer tuning of the individual RGB channels.
...so I've settled on a contrast setting of 37, and RGB channels of R-98, G-91, B-100 (colour balance mode "custom", obviously), to give an absolutely perfect 6500k white balance. At those settings, a brightness setting of 19 gives me standard 120cd/m², (and a setting of 34 gives 160cd/m² if you prefer brighter). With those settings, don't set a contrast anything above 37, as 38 will cause the blue channel to clip, and instantly mess up the white balance as a result.

That's all with the default setting of Gamer 1 profile (as far as I can tell, Gamer 1 and 2 both seem identical, neutral, and allow full configuration, and every other preset mode just screws things up horribly and shuts off options)

The gamma modes are a slight sticking point - Gamma Mode 2 is the closest to a correct 2.2 gamma... but unfortunately it skews slightly on the brighter side, so for my taste (and I suspect for many others) Gamma Mode 3 does indeed feel better, even though it's slightly further from 2.2. What we really need is something around a "Gamma Mode 2-and-a-third"

Black Stabilizer just warps the tone curve at the lower end a bit without altering the lighter tones... and washes out the shadows in the process - pretty much ruining the big feature of VA panels - those inky blacks  Best left off I'd say.

"Fast" response does appear to be the optimal setting, as with most monitors... it's the highest it'll go without introducing noticable overshoot, "Faster" will start leaving dark halos.


So, that's my rundown, based on my moderate-but-certainly-not-professional understanding of colour calibration. I'm still interested to see what tftcentral makes of it, given they clearly know a lot more than I do.

I'm choosing not to actually run the monitor with an ICC profile. Being 8-bit-per-channel, instead of 10-bit, there's no wiggle-room, and applying the minor tone-curve correction causes a small amount of banding as it drops a couple of tones. Personally I feel that with the colour accuracy being so close, and the tone curve being close enough, I'd rather just have nice smooth gradients than bother with tuning it in that last 1-2%.


If anyone thinks I'm labouring under any obvious misconceptions in all this, let me know. I'd rather not spread misinformation if I'm wrong on anything 

________
(Additionally, I answered this in response to a question asking for details about the black smear.)

My most recent screen was a Philips Brilliance BDM3270QP2 - a VA based monitor with near-perfect out of the box calibration, and contrast ratio well beyond the range my colorimeter can actually measure (Just registered at a black point of 0.0, but was probably around 5000:1)
It was only a 60hz one though, and noticably sluggish with the blacks... I recall playing through the moodily lit basement areas of the Paris map in the new Hitman game, and it smeared like crazy. I tried the same section on the LG 32GK850G, and couldn't spot the slightest of smearing, even while actively looking for it.

Admittedly, my experience of VA panels has entirely been from more professional-leaning models, which were all 60hz... so I can't make any comparisons with other recent gaming-focused VAs based on experience.


The smear I've spotted was actually just in a particular spot while panning the camera around in Tabletop Simulator, where I has a couple of jet-black objects sat on a mid-brown table (unnaturally black for the environment really... probably wouldn't encounter such a harsh case in any properly lit photo-real game situation)... and if you sweep the camera around quickly, there's a noticable ghost effect around those objects... I'd guess at it being a good few frames long... so I'd hazard a guess that at its worst, there's anything between 20-40ms transition time on those particular black-to-mid-grey edge cases. Yeah, I'd say it really does require fast movement to even notice that specific case... and it's not a black smear so much as a slightly-dark smear, so the bulk of the transition happens quickly, and it presumably just has a long tail to cover the last ~20% or something. Probably the reason it's pretty hard to spot with slow movements.

Besides that one instance, I've honestly not spotted it to any noticable degree anywhere else while the monitor is set to 144hz and Fast response setting. Dark tree-leaves against bright sky seemed fine... maybe not perfect - a hint of dimming when panning perhaps, but certain wasn't leaving long smears behind.


----------



## BUFUMAN

dw28 said:


> (Just wanted to drop in my experiences so far, having done some basic tests/calibration on the screen with a colorimeter - originally posted on the overclockers forum thread, but figured some people might be interested to read it here too.)
> 
> Well, I finally took the plunge and picked up the 32GK850G from here at Overclockers, and it arrived today.
> 
> Overall impressions so far are great! Not perfect (but then what is), but certainly the most balanced monitor for my needs I've ever come across.
> 
> The only downsides are:
> - yes, there's a fairly noticably amount of black-smear for fully-zeroed-black areas right next to bright areas, but the response times in 144hz mode appear to be otherwise very sharp with all other shades. (and what black-smear exists is still some of the lowest I've seen on a VA anyway)
> - yes, there's that odd effect at the extreme edges if you're close to the screen where the last few pixels fade out to black. I thought it'd annoy me, but I don't even notice unless I'm looking for it.
> - yes, the colour saturation fades towards the edges if you're close to the screen. About as much as other good-quality VA panels I've used. Not ideal, but again, I completely forget it's doing it unless I specifically look for it.
> - none of the gamma "modes" allow you to precisely hit a gamma of 2.2... but they do come pretty close.
> 
> I've fiddled about with the settings for a good few hours, while running and re-running short calibration tests with my X-Rite i1Display Pro colorimeter.
> The accepted story on most threads about this monitor seem to be running with the usual "VA isn't as good as IPS for colour" preconception, and claiming that the colours aren't great.
> ...according to the probe, they're pretty much perfect, at least on my particular unit. Set a good white-balance point, and the only thing an ICC profile seems to need to adapt for is the overall gamma curve, but the actual colour balance barely shifts. It certainly doesn't need all the digital vibrance and such that people are going on about. The only slightly lacking spot is that there's about 3% missing from full sRGB gamut coverage, exclusively around the extreme blue end of the gamut.
> 
> The OSD controls are a little odd - unlike in most monitors I've used which have a contrast control, but where 50 is typically "correct", and anything above or below just mangles the tone curve... on this LG the contrast control seems to be directly tied to the individual RGB channel adjustment controls and acts as a multiplier - by default, if you have the RGB sliders set to 50,50,50... the contrast slider seems to adjust the overall range linearly, up to around 75, where anything above will cause one or all channels to start clipping above 100% white.
> I've fiddled around and actually found that I can set the constrast slider to precisely 37, and instead push the RGB sliders up to 100,100,100... and get the exact same result, but it then allows finer tuning of the individual RGB channels.
> ...so I've settled on a contrast setting of 37, and RGB channels of R-98, G-91, B-100 (colour balance mode "custom", obviously), to give an absolutely perfect 6500k white balance. At those settings, a brightness setting of 19 gives me standard 120cd/m², (and a setting of 34 gives 160cd/m² if you prefer brighter). With those settings, don't set a contrast anything above 37, as 38 will cause the blue channel to clip, and instantly mess up the white balance as a result.
> 
> That's all with the default setting of Gamer 1 profile (as far as I can tell, Gamer 1 and 2 both seem identical, neutral, and allow full configuration, and every other preset mode just screws things up horribly and shuts off options)
> 
> The gamma modes are a slight sticking point - Gamma Mode 2 is the closest to a correct 2.2 gamma... but unfortunately it skews slightly on the brighter side, so for my taste (and I suspect for many others) Gamma Mode 3 does indeed feel better, even though it's slightly further from 2.2. What we really need is something around a "Gamma Mode 2-and-a-third"
> 
> Black Stabilizer just warps the tone curve at the lower end a bit without altering the lighter tones... and washes out the shadows in the process - pretty much ruining the big feature of VA panels - those inky blacks  Best left off I'd say.
> 
> "Fast" response does appear to be the optimal setting, as with most monitors... it's the highest it'll go without introducing noticable overshoot, "Faster" will start leaving dark halos.
> 
> 
> So, that's my rundown, based on my moderate-but-certainly-not-professional understanding of colour calibration. I'm still interested to see what tftcentral makes of it, given they clearly know a lot more than I do.
> 
> I'm choosing not to actually run the monitor with an ICC profile. Being 8-bit-per-channel, instead of 10-bit, there's no wiggle-room, and applying the minor tone-curve correction causes a small amount of banding as it drops a couple of tones. Personally I feel that with the colour accuracy being so close, and the tone curve being close enough, I'd rather just have nice smooth gradients than bother with tuning it in that last 1-2%.
> 
> 
> If anyone thinks I'm labouring under any obvious misconceptions in all this, let me know. I'd rather not spread misinformation if I'm wrong on anything
> 
> ________
> (Additionally, I answered this in response to a question asking for details about the black smear.)
> 
> My most recent screen was a Philips Brilliance BDM3270QP2 - a VA based monitor with near-perfect out of the box calibration, and contrast ratio well beyond the range my colorimeter can actually measure (Just registered at a black point of 0.0, but was probably around 5000:1)
> It was only a 60hz one though, and noticably sluggish with the blacks... I recall playing through the moodily lit basement areas of the Paris map in the new Hitman game, and it smeared like crazy. I tried the same section on the LG 32GK850G, and couldn't spot the slightest of smearing, even while actively looking for it.
> 
> Admittedly, my experience of VA panels has entirely been from more professional-leaning models, which were all 60hz... so I can't make any comparisons with other recent gaming-focused VAs based on experience.
> 
> 
> The smear I've spotted was actually just in a particular spot while panning the camera around in Tabletop Simulator, where I has a couple of jet-black objects sat on a mid-brown table (unnaturally black for the environment really... probably wouldn't encounter such a harsh case in any properly lit photo-real game situation)... and if you sweep the camera around quickly, there's a noticable ghost effect around those objects... I'd guess at it being a good few frames long... so I'd hazard a guess that at its worst, there's anything between 20-40ms transition time on those particular black-to-mid-grey edge cases. Yeah, I'd say it really does require fast movement to even notice that specific case... and it's not a black smear so much as a slightly-dark smear, so the bulk of the transition happens quickly, and it presumably just has a long tail to cover the last ~20% or something. Probably the reason it's pretty hard to spot with slow movements.
> 
> Besides that one instance, I've honestly not spotted it to any noticable degree anywhere else while the monitor is set to 144hz and Fast response setting. Dark tree-leaves against bright sky seemed fine... maybe not perfect - a hint of dimming when panning perhaps, but certain wasn't leaving long smears behind.


thanks! Great informations.
Did you try the ULMB Mode???
Do you see any flickering? 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dw28

BUFUMAN said:


> thanks! Great informations.
> Did you try the ULMB Mode???
> Do you see any flickering?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure there is no ULMB mode.


----------



## Maten

dw28 said:


> .


Have you tested smearing with 120hz? From what I have red its been tested that smearing is most little on that hz. Also overclocking usually mess up the smearing. I am still waiting my monitor to come. I am sure its not perfect, but its best what there currently is.

Can you do a favor and post pictures of your monitor settings so I can copy them and be sure I understanded everything correctly.


----------



## Leopardi

Reviewers should get the 32GK850G this week according to the LG guy on the overclockers forum.


----------



## supermiguel

Leopardi said:


> Reviewers should get the 32GK850G this week according to the LG guy on the overclockers forum.


How come they never got them?

Is this monitor this new?


----------



## dw28

Maten said:


> Have you tested smearing with 120hz? From what I have red its been tested that smearing is most little on that hz. Also overclocking usually mess up the smearing. I am still waiting my monitor to come. I am sure its not perfect, but its best what there currently is.
> 
> Can you do a favor and post pictures of your monitor settings so I can copy them and be sure I understanded everything correctly.


I'm not bothering with overclocking, as I really don't see any advantage to squeezing an extra 21hz above 144.

Interesting about 120hz though... I'll give it a try.


Settings start from all defaults (do a reset under General if you want to be sure)
...then check:
Game Mode > Gamer 1 (already the default)
Game Adjust > (All defaults - Black Stab off, Response Time fast - Response Time shouldn't affect colour, so up to you really)
Picture Adjust > Brightness/Contrast > Brightness > 19 (for ~120cd/m², or 34 for ~160cd/m²... or just whatever you prefer, makes almost no difference to colour, as it's just backlight level)
Picture Adjust > Brightness/Contrast > Contrast > 37
Picture Adjust > Gamma > Mode 3 (for slightly deeper blacks, or Mode 2 for slightly more accurate but slightly over-bright)
Picture Adjust > Color Temp > Custom
Picture Adjust > R/G/B > Red > 98
Picture Adjust > R/G/B > Green > 91
Picture Adjust > R/G/B > Blue > 100

...that's everything. If your unit doesn't deviate too far from mine, that should put you at 6500k white balance, and near to optimal colour/gamma overall, without needing an ICC profile.


----------



## dw28

Maten said:


> Have you tested smearing with 120hz? From what I have red its been tested that smearing is most little on that hz. Also overclocking usually mess up the smearing.


Well, just gave it a try... not sure what precise measurements might reveal, but to my eye, there doesn't appear to be any noticable difference in the black smear between 144 and 120 modes.


I just gave Doom (2016) a try out too, running at a flat-out, buttery-smooth 144 FPS, leaping around like a maniac for half an hour, and it seems perfect... not a hint of smearing.
It really is minimal... any slight scene complexity, and what little smear there is just gets lost in the details. It really needs to be a very hard-edged, flat example to even be able to pick it out even when specifically looking for it.


----------



## Leopardi

32GK850F release in July


----------



## ToTheSun!

Leopardi said:


> 32GK850F release in July


The time delta between the G-sync and the Freesync variants is way too large to attribute to product development and QC, especially considering it's the same everything sans the Nvidia hardware.

It kind of makes me wonder how much of that is contractual.


----------



## dw28

ToTheSun! said:


> The time delta between the G-sync and the Freesync variants is way too large to attribute to product development and QC, especially considering it's the same everything sans the Nvidia hardware.
> 
> It kind of makes me wonder how much of that is contractual.


I highly doubt it. It's usually the other way around anyway - g-sync follows months later, if at all, so nVidia clearly aren't holding back freesync monitors.

Much more likely LG just put one into production later than the other. They'll be similar, sure, but you can't just pull out the g-sync module and be done with it, they'll still require two separate production runs, and things like that don't happen overnight. If they started the process a few months later, they won't have enough stock to bring to market until a few months later.


----------



## MistaSparkul

TFTC has finally gotten their review unit. Soon we can finally put the response times of this monitor to rest.


----------



## Sedolf

dw28 said:


> My most recent screen was a Philips Brilliance BDM3270QP2 - a VA based monitor with near-perfect out of the box calibration, and contrast ratio well beyond the range my colorimeter can actually measure (Just registered at a black point of 0.0, but was probably around 5000:1)
> It was only a 60hz one though, and noticably sluggish with the blacks... I recall playing through the moodily lit basement areas of the Paris map in the new Hitman game, and it smeared like crazy. I tried the same section on the LG 32GK850G, and couldn't spot the slightest of smearing, even while actively looking for it.


The BDM3270QP2 has a very high contrast ratio, it's one of the highest CR monitors currently available. I really wonder whether it's using the AUO panel part or a different one, maybe TPV.
Both hardware.info and tomshardware measured 5000:1-5700:1 on their samples. 
And thanks for the impressions. Did you measure contrast on the LG with your X-rite? Noticeable downgrade from >5000:1?


----------



## MistaSparkul

dw28 said:


> Maten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tested smearing with 120hz? From what I have red its been tested that smearing is most little on that hz. Also overclocking usually mess up the smearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just gave it a try... not sure what precise measurements might reveal, but to my eye, there doesn't appear to be any noticable difference in the black smear between 144 and 120 modes.
> 
> 
> I just gave Doom (2016) a try out too, running at a flat-out, buttery-smooth 144 FPS, leaping around like a maniac for half an hour, and it seems perfect... not a hint of smearing.
> It really is minimal... any slight scene complexity, and what little smear there is just gets lost in the details. It really needs to be a very hard-edged, flat example to even be able to pick it out even when specifically looking for it.
Click to expand...

That's what I been trying to tell people that this monitor, while still having black smearing, has the LEAST amount compared to any gaming VA to date. You really gotta try to find it as it doesn't stick out very obviously. Now it's just a few more weeks before TFTC publishes their review and gives us actual numbers on the matter.


----------



## gypsygib

MistaSparkul said:


> TFTC has finally gotten their review unit. Soon we can finally put the response times of this monitor to rest.


Very excited for the review but in terms of pixel response, does it matter what the numbers say if most of the owners on here say motion clarity or VA smearing is not an issue on this monitor. I mean, to a person that thinks it's very good would a "red" measurement change their perception. I sincerely hope not.


----------



## barsik228

By the way, disabled G-sync and the monitor stopped once a day showing a window with OSD


----------



## supermiguel

How long did it take for ur monitor to start doing that?




barsik228 said:


> By the way, disabled G-sync and the monitor stopped once a day showing a window with OSD


----------



## JackCY

@dw28 thanks for the write up.



Leopardi said:


> Reviewers should get the 32GK850G this week according to the LG guy on the overclockers forum.





supermiguel said:


> How come they never got them?
> 
> Is this monitor this new?





MistaSparkul said:


> TFTC has finally gotten their review unit. Soon we can finally put the response times of this monitor to rest.


They don't buy them, they wait for a cherry picked defect free perfect unit instead so you have to take reviews with a grain of salt or more of a handful of salt.
If they wanted to review it they could have done so months ago as it takes 5 days to receive it from a shop at most.



dw28 said:


> Well, just gave it a try... not sure what precise measurements might reveal, but to my eye, there doesn't appear to be any noticable difference in the black smear between 144 and 120 modes.
> 
> 
> I just gave Doom (2016) a try out too, running at a flat-out, buttery-smooth 144 FPS, leaping around like a maniac for half an hour, and it seems perfect... not a hint of smearing.
> It really is minimal... any slight scene complexity, and what little smear there is just gets lost in the details. It really needs to be a very hard-edged, flat example to even be able to pick it out even when specifically looking for it.


I guess it depends on eyes, I can see Doom smearing even on 144Hz IPS seeing differences between OD aggressiveness. With Samsung 31.5" VA it was red trails for days, with 27" it's not so bad but using strobing is better than relying on the still fairly slow but not as brutally smearing blacks to gray/beige response, it trails/smears, usable but not as good as IPS in clarity, with strobing it's on par if not better if only the strobing wasn't a total mess with it's phase.

A good example in Doom is right at start of the demo, look up in the starting room there are black pipes that smear badly on all VA. Then look at the suit with robotic arms in front of dark background, look around, it smears and you can see trails from black on the beige arms.
Most red, orange toned games/movies look poor on VA both due to red channel often being the slowest to transition from blacks and due to poor red channel viewing angles. In movies the angles are especially awful where center is orange and edges are greenish, it's ridiculous, all due to viewing angles from 80cm. In games one forgets the viewing angles somewhat, in movies no no no.

With TFTC it will probably come out the same snail as Samsung 31.5" for out of black transitions. If this AUO VA manages under 25ms 0-50 I will be surprised. It's usable to some but unacceptable to other. Some people are not bothered by smearing, others are able to take advantage of better motion clarity of a fast panel and it's bothering to have panel forced motion blur beyond what sample and hold already forces.



ToTheSun! said:


> The time delta between the G-sync and the Freesync variants is way too large to attribute to product development and QC, especially considering it's the same everything sans the Nvidia hardware.
> 
> It kind of makes me wonder how much of that is contractual.


Probably limited supply of the panel so they gave priority to one model over the other.


----------



## MistaSparkul

When it comes to response time measurements, it doesn't matter whether they buy the unit themselves or not. You can't 'cherry pick' reponse times.


----------



## JackCY

MistaSparkul said:


> When it comes to response time measurements, it doesn't matter whether they buy the unit themselves or not. You can't 'cherry pick' reponse times.


Sadly I can say from experience with C27HG70, you can. 4/5 were OK, 1/5 was clearly slower. Sure not as needed cherry picking as other issues and probably more time consuming to do but it is possible.

Even from IPS monitors experience I've already had even burn in kind of slow transition times on a new unit. So even with those you can get bad units when it comes to response times, though in this case it was so bad it was outright a burn in that lasted minutes. The transition time would not be measured in milliseconds but minutes.


----------



## dw28

Sedolf said:


> The BDM3270QP2 has a very high contrast ratio, it's one of the highest CR monitors currently available. I really wonder whether it's using the AUO panel part or a different one, maybe TPV.
> Both hardware.info and tomshardware measured 5000:1-5700:1 on their samples.
> And thanks for the impressions. Did you measure contrast on the LG with your X-rite? Noticeable downgrade from >5000:1?


Yeah, that screen was pretty stunning for blacks, and being 10-bit had creamy-smooth gradients too. Just completely unsuitable for gaming 

I've measured this screen at ~2580:1 with the RGB adjustment dialed in, and ~2780:1 uncalibrated. No idea how close that is to the real figure - given that my colorimeter craps out even getting a reading on the presumably-5000:1-ish Philips, I guess it's running fairly near to the limits of its capabilities on this one.

Honestly, I'm not sure I can tell the difference. The blacks are still deep and it still gives everything a wonderful richness compared to IPS/TN panels. Perhaps it's not quite as vibrant overall as the Philips, but I'm certainly not complaining.


----------



## dw28

JackCY said:


> I guess it depends on eyes, I can see Doom smearing even on 144Hz IPS seeing differences between OD aggressiveness. With Samsung 31.5" VA it was red trails for days, with 27" it's not so bad but using strobing is better than relying on the still fairly slow but not as brutally smearing blacks to gray/beige response, it trails/smears, usable but not as good as IPS in clarity, with strobing it's on par if not better if only the strobing wasn't a total mess with it's phase.
> 
> A good example in Doom is right at start of the demo, look up in the starting room there are black pipes that smear badly on all VA. Then look at the suit with robotic arms in front of dark background, look around, it smears and you can see trails from black on the beige arms.
> Most red, orange toned games/movies look poor on VA both due to red channel often being the slowest to transition from blacks and due to poor red channel viewing angles. In movies the angles are especially awful where center is orange and edges are greenish, it's ridiculous, all due to viewing angles from 80cm. In games one forgets the viewing angles somewhat, in movies no no no.


Yeah, I'm certainly not trying to suggest that there's no slow transitions in there... and if you have a very sensitive eye for such things, I'm sure you'll spot them.

Mostly just suggesting that from my purely empirical and subjective experience so far (which not to diminish my fussiness - I am a VFX artist, and do have a fairly discerning eye for such things) that when I'm just using the monitor to play games, so far I've not had my eye actively drawn to any smearing. What is there is subtle enough that I don't notice it at all unless I stop and contrive situations to carefully look for it.


Actually I have noticed the red-channel thing... it hadn't occured to me it was a red-specific thing, but on both this and my previous Philips, it is the highly saturated red/orange elements that most noticably de-saturate at the extreme edges of the screen.
Again, in practice, it's not something I notice unless I'm looking for it, with the exception of a couple of icons in my taskbar, as I keep it at the side of the screen rather than the bottom.

I just make sure if I'm looking at any vfx renders, I either sit back a bit or keep the window in the middle of the screen


----------



## gypsygib

barsik228 said:


> By the way, disabled G-sync and the monitor stopped once a day showing a window with OSD


I wouldn't call that a solution. Why buy a 144/165 Hz Gsync monitor that works better without Gsync and maybe at 120Hz. I'll wait for TFT review on the latter. Can this monitor receive firmware upgrades online? The OSD is something that should get fixed as how can you play online with the OSD popping up randomly?


----------



## NAIM101

edit.


----------



## MistaSparkul

JackCY said:


> Sadly I can say from experience with C27HG70, you can. 4/5 were OK, 1/5 was clearly slower. Sure not as needed cherry picking as other issues and probably more time consuming to do but it is possible.
> 
> Even from IPS monitors experience I've already had even burn in kind of slow transition times on a new unit. So even with those you can get bad units when it comes to response times, though in this case it was so bad it was outright a burn in that lasted minutes. The transition time would not be measured in milliseconds but minutes.


That just sounds more like defects and the monitors were not performing as they should be. I haven't seen a ton of reports of response time variation from unit to unit. BLB and dead/stuck pixels sure, but not response times.


----------



## Fanu

is this benq using the same panel:

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/benq-ex3203r-31-5-inch-144hz-va-model-with-freesync-2.html

?

and no vesa mount? no buy from me :|

edit*
from their specs page at https://www.benq.com/en/monitor/video-enjoyment/ex3203r/specifications.html :

VESA Wall Mount - via VESA wall mount transfer kit

whats a wall mount transfer kit? does it come standard with monitor or is it a separate purchase?

+ will HDR work on non AMD gpus (considering its freesync2 certified) ?


----------



## dw28

gypsygib said:


> I wouldn't call that a solution. Why buy a 144/165 Hz Gsync monitor that works better without Gsync and maybe at 120Hz. I'll wait for TFT review on the latter. Can this monitor receive firmware upgrades online? The OSD is something that should get fixed as how can you play online with the OSD popping up randomly?


Normally I wouldn't hold out hope for monitor firmware updates, but this OSD thing does sound like a straight-up bug (thankfully I've not encountered it... yet), so I'd hope it's something they could issue an update to fix it rather than this ending up a return-for-service issue. There is a dedicated "service only" usb port on the back of the monitor, so I'd assume that'd be the way to update it.


----------



## barsik228

gypsygib said:


> I wouldn't call that a solution. Why buy a 144/165 Hz Gsync monitor that works better without Gsync and maybe at 120Hz. I'll wait for TFT review on the latter. Can this monitor receive firmware upgrades online? The OSD is something that should get fixed as how can you play online with the OSD popping up randomly?



The monitor on the rear panel has a service USB to update the firmware, but that would release a new firmware should detail the problem on the technical support site.


----------



## 12345us3r

Fanu said:


> is this benq using the same panel:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/benq-ex3203r-31-5-inch-144hz-va-model-with-freesync-2.html
> 
> ?
> 
> and no vesa mount? no buy from me :|
> 
> edit*
> from their specs page at https://www.benq.com/en/monitor/video-enjoyment/ex3203r/specifications.html :
> 
> VESA Wall Mount - via VESA wall mount transfer kit
> 
> whats a wall mount transfer kit? does it come standard with monitor or is it a separate purchase?
> 
> + will HDR work on non AMD gpus (considering its freesync2 certified) ?


Curved, so probably Samsung.


----------



## ToTheSun!

12345us3r said:


> Curved, so probably Samsung.


There's a curved VA panel with a 2560x1440 resolution and 31.5" size by AUO that could be in this monitor. Considering it's very recent and hasn't been used in any monitor (that I've heard), I'm more inclined to assume this one is most likely AUO.

Luckily, it's better in clarity, vertical viewing angle, and smear than current 2560x1440 SVA's.


----------



## JackCY

Fanu said:


> is this benq using the same panel:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/benq-ex3203r-31-5-inch-144hz-va-model-with-freesync-2.html
> 
> ?
> 
> and no vesa mount? no buy from me :|
> 
> edit*
> from their specs page at https://www.benq.com/en/monitor/video-enjoyment/ex3203r/specifications.html :
> 
> VESA Wall Mount - via VESA wall mount transfer kit
> 
> whats a wall mount transfer kit? does it come standard with monitor or is it a separate purchase?
> 
> + will HDR work on non AMD gpus (considering its freesync2 certified) ?


I don't know, I've mentioned this monitor as well but no info surfaced so far. Tried asking BenQ about availability, likely they will never reply.

EX3501R has VESA but as an adapter that does not come with the monitor.

Honestly if one needs VESA mount as long as the monitor has removable stand it can be VESA mounted a bit of DIY and it's done. Sometimes these adapters come with monitor, sometimes can be purchased separately, sometimes not at all.

HDR works fine without adaptive sync, it's completely unrelated. FS2 simply means that it can supposedly use adaptive sync in HDR mode.
HDR mode is a gimmick anyway and only relates to software/firmware support. On a hardware level almost all monitors do not have proper HDR support. OLED/VA+local_dimming TVs come close, that's about it.

EX3501R might have AUO panel same as ASUS as far as I can guess.
Z321QU, no idea no user reports yet, still waiting for any pictures from owners. Could be AUO or Samsung.
EX3203R, no idea, not sold yet even. Could be a very late Samsung panel based or a newer AUO based panel. I would try it myself but it's not sold yet and price is also unknown. It seems to have many Samsung like specs though in regard to color and HDR.

@MistaSparkul: IPS was a defect for sure with the image retention, C27HG70... I'm fairly confident unless you had two units side by side or seen a few C27HG70 before then you would say oh well that's just typical slow VA, I had a normal C27HG70 right next to this slower C27HG70 and I've seen 4 in total before it, I always clone them when I do connect both at once and it clearly shows all the differences between their panels. I didn't want to believe it myself but there it was plain as day, #5 I think it was was clearly slower than #4 especially when directly compared in clone mode but even without it it looked similarly slow as AG322QCX = unusable to me.


*UFO chase rectangles based on Doom colors for checking red trailing easily:*

Surprisingly colors are very close to this formula: R=2*G=4*B

With black background as 8,4,2 background makes no difference anyway:
*https://www.testufo.com/chase#backg...ailing=482412&distance=256&pps=960&height=180*

C27HG70, red:
Darker rectangle suffers from black smearing, brighter one from red smearing caused by too slow out of black transitions.
This smearing is visible at 240px/s, that's the slowest movement this test supports, I can see it in movies/YT-videos when people move in front of orange-ish backgrounds especially if they have dark hair, dark clothes, ...
At max 3840px/s dark rectangle loses about half of it's width to smearing. 1920px about 1/4, but in fact for both the whole rectangle is affected. Brighter one gets red tinted.

In blue hue smearing is still there for both rectangles but subjectively/perception wise less annoying: *https://www.testufo.com/chase#backg...ailing=122448&distance=256&pps=960&height=180*
In green hue only black smearing seems to persist but bright green trailing not anymore as it was with bright red and bright blue: *https://www.testufo.com/chase#backg...ailing=244812&distance=256&pps=960&height=180*

Another thing to note is that even on 27" around edges rectangles turn brighter and wash out/saturation loss due to low VA viewing angles. And yet another is that bright green rectangle leading edge has signs of vertical lines on it, red one as well but less, blue not really.

So, how do these red/green/blue rectangles look on LG 32GK850G? Does the dark rectangle have black smearing on it? Does the brighter one have black smearing or colored "bright" one? Or are they both TN like perfect?
What speed does it take to use for you to notice these smears?


----------



## 12345us3r

New AOC is coming as well: https://www.anandtech.com/show/1266...qc4-32inch-curved-lcd-with-freesync-2-hdr-400


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> New AOC is coming as well: https://www.anandtech.com/show/1266...qc4-32inch-curved-lcd-with-freesync-2-hdr-400


Better backlight? Firmware update and black stand +100 EUR... mmm... really? 
I would guess all these curved are Samsung based. The only odd egg is Z321QU since it has Gsync and Samsung yet to release anything with Gsync, they announce but never release?


----------



## 12345us3r

Yeah, I'm actually thinking about giving the Acer a try. I heard from someone that it doesn't have the best sharpness either but maybe it's less distracting than the one of this LG.


----------



## ToTheSun!

JackCY said:


> Better backlight? Firmware update and black stand +100 EUR... mmm... really?
> I would guess all these curved are Samsung based. The only odd egg is Z321QU since it has Gsync and Samsung yet to release anything with Gsync, they announce but never release?


All of the new curved VA's with 90%+ DCI-P3 could be using this one: http://www.panelook.com/M315DVR01.0 CELL_AUO_31.5_CELL_overview_28864.html


----------



## JackCY

ToTheSun! said:


> All of the new curved VA's with 90%+ DCI-P3 could be using this one: http://www.panelook.com/M315DVR01.0 CELL_AUO_31.5_CELL_overview_28864.html


In Z321QU, could be. In the other possibly. It is the same that people thought is in this LG ignoring that the specs said curved not flat. Plus these databases are neither always accurate, there are a few and they don't always agree even with each other.
In the end does it matter who makes it, not really, not to me, all the same panel type no matter who it is from is often of very similar performance and quality.

People simply wish that a newer product or product from different maker will have less issues than currently available ones. What makes this LG with flat AUO attractive is that it's flat = lower possible manufacturing issues.


----------



## barsik228

The problem with the appearance of the OSD and the message that the monitor is connected through the display port cable has not gone away, it just started to appear less often, it's a pity.


----------



## odin24seven

*for the price*

For the price you could get two of the Dell S27165DG the only thing is I had to get a Spyder 5 Pro to calibrate it witch was worth getting cause I calibrate all my monitors now and they all look so much better even the cheap 24" I have as a sec monitor and laptop.
http://www.microcenter.com/product/458837/S2716DG_27_TN_Gaming_LED_Monitor


----------



## 12345us3r

The Dell S2716DG is terrible because:

- Very distracting pixel inversion
- Massive color banding (you can fix it but it doesn't always work)
- Bad black level
- Awful gamma out of the box
- Low contrast (typical for TN)
- Very bad vertical viewing angles (also typical for TN)

The only good thing about the Dell is that it has one of the best coatings and very sharp text.


----------



## Rex4748

I've been using this monitor for a few days now, and I like it for the most part. It's not perfect, but I feel like it's as close as I'm going to get with the specs I'm looking for. The IPS glow on my Asus was too much for me. The only issues are the color shifting on the edges and the pixel density. Both of these could've been alleviated by making this 27". I'm not sure why they felt 32" was necessary.

I've experienced the OSD issue once already. I have 30 days to return it, so if it becomes a regular thing, I guess it's going back. I hope that won't be necessary, because I believe then I'll be pretty much out of options. I sent them an email (not sure if anyone has done this yet) asking if this can be fixed via a firmware update, so we'll see. Hopefully.


----------



## Maten

Rex4748 said:


> Both of these could've been alleviated by making this 27". I'm not sure why they felt 32" was necessary.


I am very glad that finally bigger monitors are coming on market. Hopefully same will happen that happened to mobile phones. I am sick and tired of small monitors. Ultrawide 34 or 35" was not much better, because of height which was same as with 27". 32" is just perfect fitting for most of tables which are 80-90cm deep. 27" inch is way too small to anything. Bigger is allways better on monitors  I am currently waiting OLED 65" TV prices to lower little bit to buy one.


----------



## Leopardi

Rex4748 said:


> I've been using this monitor for a few days now, and I like it for the most part. It's not perfect, but I feel like it's as close as I'm going to get with the specs I'm looking for. The IPS glow on my Asus was too much for me. The only issues are the color shifting on the edges and the pixel density. Both of these could've been alleviated by making this 27". I'm not sure why they felt 32" was necessary.
> 
> I've experienced the OSD issue once already. I have 30 days to return it, so if it becomes a regular thing, I guess it's going back. I hope that won't be necessary, because I believe then I'll be pretty much out of options. I sent them an email (not sure if anyone has done this yet) asking if this can be fixed via a firmware update, so we'll see. Hopefully.


Pixel density and color shifting can be alleviated by viewing distance also, doesn't really matter what size the monitor is if you can put it 90-100cm away.

Hope LG answers something to you, holding back my order because of this bug and LG's Finnish customer support being completely unreachable via a computer.


----------



## ptmax13

barsik228 said:


> The problem with the appearance of the OSD and the message that the monitor is connected through the display port cable has not gone away, it just started to appear less often, it's a pity.


I would try using another DP cable, and also update nvidia drivers to the latest version.
Probably a faulty DP cable, it's not the first time DP cables cause strange issues.


----------



## dw28

ptmax13 said:


> I would try using another DP cable, and also update nvidia drivers to the latest version.
> Probably a faulty DP cable, it's not the first time DP cables cause strange issues.


Hmm, interesting thought. Now you mention it, I've had a couple of DP cables glitch out on me over the last few years. Never had a problem with DVI/HDMI.
Wonder if there's really tight tolerances or something, or if I've just had a couple of particular shoddy cables...

I'm not experiencing the OSD issue myself, but it'd be interesting to hear from someone who is, whether switching cables had any effect.


----------



## ptmax13

dw28 said:


> Hmm, interesting thought. Now you mention it, I've had a couple of DP cables glitch out on me over the last few years. Never had a problem with DVI/HDMI.
> Wonder if there's really tight tolerances or something, or if I've just had a couple of particular shoddy cables...
> 
> I'm not experiencing the OSD issue myself, but it'd be interesting to hear from someone who is, whether switching cables had any effect.


It's the nature of the cable. It's thicker and not very resistant to twisting and yanking/bending... 
So yeah, I've had many faulty DP cables, even out of the box.
And I'm not the only one, it seems. A quick google search will convince anyone.
I'm also interested in this monitor and would like to know if this issue is coming from the DP cable or not.


----------



## Deska

Maybe it's good but VA hype i see..


----------



## barsik228

Rex4748 said:


> I've been using this monitor for a few days now, and I like it for the most part. It's not perfect, but I feel like it's as close as I'm going to get with the specs I'm looking for. The IPS glow on my Asus was too much for me. The only issues are the color shifting on the edges and the pixel density. Both of these could've been alleviated by making this 27". I'm not sure why they felt 32" was necessary.
> 
> I've experienced the OSD issue once already. I have 30 days to return it, so if it becomes a regular thing, I guess it's going back. I hope that won't be necessary, because I believe then I'll be pretty much out of options. I sent them an email (not sure if anyone has done this yet) asking if this can be fixed via a firmware update, so we'll see. Hopefully.




I also wrote in support of broken English, I was advised to make a standard reset simply by default.


----------



## Maten

Deska said:


> Maybe it's good but VA hype i see..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebk3Ys3nnnQ


Videos like that is kind of useless, because there is no info about overdrive settings etc. used on video, but i admit, that is the thing I am most scared about with this monitor. TN panels are worse in every category: Colors, viewing angles, backlight bleeding etc. IPS is good except in dark scenes meaning movies and games does not look very good on them. In light scenes its nice to watch, but in dark scenes its very bad. VA panels have all those issues fixed, but that flicker is something that makes it unusable. On older panels there was way to fix that by setting overdrive off, but then there was very much blur. This panel thought is alot of faster so there might not be such big problem, but cannot say before i have seen it on my own eyes. After someone have used VA panel for while its just not easy to go back to TN or IPS. They just look very bad after VA panel. Its like there is not going back from OLED panels. I am getting my unit tomorrow and will be testing it on weekend, but if that is an issue i will ship it back.


----------



## 12345us3r

TN does one thing (a lot) better: Text sharpness. And it's the only reason I haven't switched to VA yet...


----------



## dw28

12345us3r said:


> TN does one thing (a lot) better: Text sharpness. And it's the only reason I haven't switched to VA yet...


How can the panel type make significant difference to text sharpness compared to say, switching to 4k instead of 1440p? I'm sure there's a difference, but it surely can't be that significant for the same overall DPI? If text sharpness was that important, wouldn't you want to be looking at 4k screens exclusively?


----------



## dw28

Maten said:


> Videos like that is kind of useless, because there is no info about overdrive settings etc. used on video, but i admit, that is the thing I am most scared about with this monitor. TN panels are worse in every category: Colors, viewing angles, backlight bleeding etc. IPS is good except in dark scenes meaning movies and games does not look very good on them. In light scenes its nice to watch, but in dark scenes its very bad. VA panels have all those issues fixed, but that flicker is something that makes it unusable. On older panels there was way to fix that by setting overdrive off, but then there was very much blur. This panel thought is alot of faster so there might not be such big problem, but cannot say before i have seen it on my own eyes. After someone have used VA panel for while its just not easy to go back to TN or IPS. They just look very bad after VA panel. Its like there is not going back from OLED panels. I am getting my unit tomorrow and will be testing it on weekend, but if that is an issue i will ship it back.


Honestly, I can't quite understand what's going on in that video. I get nothing like that on my 32GK850G...
It's not perfect... spinning the camera around especially at ~60fps framerates will cause some blurring, but even then I don't get more than a tiniest hint of that blinking strobe effect while set to "Fast" response mode (but even on any other mode too... they all seem far removed from the pronounced effect in that video). Makes me wonder what settings they could possibly be using.

If I manage to keep a game running at a full 144hz, it minimises even the worst of the normal blurring, which actually makes me wonder if even that is actually a vision-persistence issue, and not even a problem with the screen itself, as I would assume in G-Sync mode, the monitor probably isn't dynamically varying its response times.


----------



## 12345us3r

My 1080p TN panel is *a lot* sharper than this LG.  It's a night and day difference.


----------



## supermiguel

dw28 said:


> Honestly, I can't quite understand what's going on in that video. I get nothing like that on my 32GK850G...


Maybe the OSD on the left side keeps coming up? Something comes up in Chinese to the left of the screen (is it part of the game?)


----------



## JackCY

Rex4748 said:


> I've been using this monitor for a few days now, and I like it for the most part. It's not perfect, but I feel like it's as close as I'm going to get with the specs I'm looking for. The IPS glow on my Asus was too much for me. The only issues are the color shifting on the edges and the pixel density. Both of these could've been alleviated by making this 27". I'm not sure why they felt 32" was necessary.
> 
> I've experienced the OSD issue once already. I have 30 days to return it, so if it becomes a regular thing, I guess it's going back. I hope that won't be necessary, because I believe then I'll be pretty much out of options. I sent them an email (not sure if anyone has done this yet) asking if this can be fixed via a firmware update, so we'll see. Hopefully.


27" is usable but a touch small especially since they are not even 27" they are 681mm in case of C27HG70 = 26.81", 31.5" is too big IMHO for 1440p and a 30" would have been ideal and what panel makers used to manufacture. Right now it seems they all bought some machines that produce 31.5" panels and on top of that all have a design that has way too deep backlight placement that causes the panels to lose pixels around edges at even normal viewing angles due to them not being backlit anymore.

30" flat 1440p, thank you panel makers.



dw28 said:


> Hmm, interesting thought. Now you mention it, I've had a couple of DP cables glitch out on me over the last few years. Never had a problem with DVI/HDMI.
> Wonder if there's really tight tolerances or something, or if I've just had a couple of particular shoddy cables...
> 
> I'm not experiencing the OSD issue myself, but it'd be interesting to hear from someone who is, whether switching cables had any effect.


The stock cables that come with monitors are often cheap as hell and short so they do not glitch out as they would otherwise if they were any sensible longer length. That's why they ship short cables because they are poor quality. If they would give you a usable 2.5m cable of same quality it would not be good enough for the resolution and refresh rates advertised.



Deska said:


> Maybe it's good but VA hype i see..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebk3Ys3nnnQ





dw28 said:


> Honestly, I can't quite understand what's going on in that video. I get nothing like that on my 32GK850G...
> It's not perfect... spinning the camera around especially at ~60fps framerates will cause some blurring, but even then I don't get more than a tiniest hint of that blinking strobe effect while set to "Fast" response mode (but even on any other mode too... they all seem far removed from the pronounced effect in that video). Makes me wonder what settings they could possibly be using.
> 
> If I manage to keep a game running at a full 144hz, it minimises even the worst of the normal blurring, which actually makes me wonder if even that is actually a vision-persistence issue, and not even a problem with the screen itself, as I would assume in G-Sync mode, the monitor probably isn't dynamically varying its response times.





Maten said:


> Videos like that is kind of useless, because there is no info about overdrive settings etc. used on video, but i admit, that is the thing I am most scared about with this monitor. TN panels are worse in every category: Colors, viewing angles, backlight bleeding etc. IPS is good except in dark scenes meaning movies and games does not look very good on them. In light scenes its nice to watch, but in dark scenes its very bad. VA panels have all those issues fixed, but that flicker is something that makes it unusable. On older panels there was way to fix that by setting overdrive off, but then there was very much blur. This panel thought is alot of faster so there might not be such big problem, but cannot say before i have seen it on my own eyes. After someone have used VA panel for while its just not easy to go back to TN or IPS. They just look very bad after VA panel. Its like there is not going back from OLED panels. I am getting my unit tomorrow and will be testing it on weekend, but if that is an issue i will ship it back.


It's smearing not flickering. It might depend on a lottery as always as this is affected by response times and how well OD that is most likely shared across all units fits your particular panel as there are indeed response time variances between VA panels believe it or not especially for the out of black transitions that are VA's Achilles heel.

As such some may experience it and some not, depending how well OD fits their particular panel. If your panel is too slow you will get this darkening from smearing blacks. Disabling OD will only make it worse, as well as overshoot and undershoot of OD can cause same and similar issues during movement.

I would guess on this particular unit there is too much undershoot from OD. Which makes image darker than should be and slow response time for out of dark on VA only compounds the issue.
Lowering OD on this unit may help.
If on the other hand it's a unit with too slow transition times for out of black, then no amount of OD will help it get out of the blacks fast enough not to cause darkening in motion.

You can also get noticeable brightening in motion when OD is overshooting too much. These issues are not for darks only, this can happen to any color and is most prevalent on slow panels where as on TN the whole transition time is so fast you don't notice, on VA it's even 10x slower and you will notice.



12345us3r said:


> TN does one thing (a lot) better: Text sharpness. And it's the only reason I haven't switched to VA yet...





dw28 said:


> How can the panel type make significant difference to text sharpness compared to say, switching to 4k instead of 1440p? I'm sure there's a difference, but it surely can't be that significant for the same overall DPI? If text sharpness was that important, wouldn't you want to be looking at 4k screens exclusively?


PPI but most importantly people forget that TN has nice huge pixels with minimal black space. Look at VA macro photos in comparison, I've posted a few by now. VAs all have huge black space with tiny pixels in comparison to TN.
People may think I'm nitpicking details but that's exactly what's causing all these perceived sharpness issues especially for text. VA is good for TVs not so much for monitors and reading text...


*TN 23.5" 1080p:*










*IPS 27" 1440p, 24" 1200p:*


















*VA 27" 1440p, 31.5" 1440p:*


















Just look how much black space there is on VA compared to TN, it's a huge difference. On top of that you have the crappy split dimming and also on many VA including this AUO VA a split pixel layout, this totally ruins text whether you want to believe it or not, it does.

On VA it's somewhere around ridiculous 50% black space even. That's a lot. This also requires stronger backlight for equal brightness and why VAs are so power hungry.

---

As far as the endless discussion for what monitor is best for dark games, well it certainly is not VA with it's awful black viewing angles and wide circular glow, nor IPS with it's bright corner glow, nor TN with awful contrast.
The best you could get would be IPS with ATW polarizer or other filter of same function that effectively removes IPS glow and only leaves a slight magenta tint instead that you will not see except on macro photos of glow.
Of course couple that with per pixel local dimming and you have a winner that would be hard to tell apart from OLED.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> Right now it seems they all bought some machines that produce 31.5" panels and on top of that all have a design that has way too deep backlight placement that causes the panels to lose pixels around edges at even normal viewing angles due to them not being backlit anymore.


But if this is what guarantees no BLB for the 32GK850G, that's a good thing.


----------



## JackCY

Leopardi said:


> But if this is what guarantees no BLB for the 32GK850G, that's a good thing.


It does not. They made the backlight too small not taking into account viewing angles at normal viewing position 70-90cm. Why? Because they just gotta have those thin bezels and other garbage for their marketing. Thin, small, crappy, that's the way they do it these days.
Lim said it too recently, he would rather have good old thick bezels than these thin bezels and as a result tons of issues with BLB and so on because of it.

Depth has more to do with how deep the "dispersion" layer is, sadly they did not make it overlap panel around edges enough so they can keep their fake thin bezels.

Some may not be bothered but I did notice it that backlight is quite deep on AG322QCX and then in testing how many pixels this even eats away around edges. It looks unnatural, unusual when backlight is too deep.
All the 31.5" VA probably have a deep backlight, maybe even IPS and other variants and sizes, have not seen those in detail.


----------



## Deska

Maten said:


> Videos like that is kind of useless, because there is no info about overdrive settings etc. used on video, but i admit, that is the thing I am most scared about with this monitor. *TN panels are worse in every category: Colors, viewing angles, backlight bleeding etc. IPS is good except in dark scenes meaning movies and games does not look very good on them. In light scenes its nice to watch, but in dark scenes its very bad.* VA panels have all those issues fixed, but that flicker is something that makes it unusable. On older panels there was way to fix that by setting overdrive off, but then there was very much blur. This panel thought is alot of faster so there might not be such big problem, but cannot say before i have seen it on my own eyes. After someone have used VA panel for while its just not easy to go back to TN or IPS. They just look very bad after VA panel. Its like there is not going back from OLED panels. I am getting my unit tomorrow and will be testing it on weekend, but if that is an issue i will ship it back.


Well this is another hype and bull$hi. spread, i have PG278QR TN next to AG271QG IPS and nothing wrong with colors is.. sure viewing angles are worse but if i look normally i don't see any difference, TN don't have green tint that IPS version have and have better sharpness, *another thing* PG don't have any banding issues like DELL. Only thing that i don't like is AG coating on PG.


----------



## barsik228

I think to try to buy a new cable, what do you think this will do?

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Ugre...953a-4a92-a8bd-a70e80916bfb&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Rex4748

Leopardi said:


> Pixel density and color shifting can be alleviated by viewing distance also, doesn't really matter what size the monitor is if you can put it 90-100cm away.


 This is true, to a degree. It makes it much better, but I still see some slight color shifting on the edges sitting about 3 feet away. The pixelation isn't an issue at that distance, but certain text and icons still appear a bit blurry because of it.



dw28 said:


> Hmm, interesting thought. Now you mention it, I've had a couple of DP cables glitch out on me over the last few years. Never had a problem with DVI/HDMI.


I was using HDMI when it happened to me.


----------



## supermiguel

Does cable matter? If you get 1.2 dp they should be the same


----------



## Maten

Deska said:


> Well this is another hype and bull$hi. spread, i have PG278QR TN next to AG271QG IPS and nothing wrong with colors is.. sure viewing angles are worse but if i look normally i don't see any difference, TN don't have green tint that IPS version have and have better sharpness, *another thing* PG don't have any banding issues like DELL. Only thing that i don't like is AG coating on PG.


You are comparing two of your own monitors and making conclusion based on that considering all panel types. If something is bull**** its that. If your ips panel have green tint its propably badly calibrated or not calibrated at all like i guess. I have had propably more monitors than you on my desk and i can say its not bull**** what i said and based on test its not either. Actually there have been 5 monitors on my desk in this year only (2x TN, 1 IPS; 2 VA)  Every panel type have cons and pros. Much can be done with calibration, but even it does not fix everything. Even exactly same monitor, but diffrent unit have diffrences. Colors have never been issue to me with TN, IPS or VA panel, because i dont do photoshop or such. Also most monitors get decent picture out of them if there is enough settings in them. Biggest issues with IPS and TN panel for me is the dark scenes where VA panel is on its best. Its not near OLED, but black is just black. Not yellow, violet, white, grey or any other color what its on TN or IPS panels except some of manufactors like MSI who have managed to bring blb to VA panels too.

About that issue showed on youtube video there is video from mistasparkul showing same issue in crysis 3.


----------



## gypsygib

Deska said:


> Maybe it's good but VA hype i see..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebk3Ys3nnnQ


Is that the game or the monitor that's so washed out?


----------



## ToTheSun!

gypsygib said:


> Is that the game or the monitor that's so washed out?


It's probably the monitor, either due to the scattered reflections of room lighting or limited color output.


----------



## Leopardi

ToTheSun! said:


> It's probably the monitor, either due to the scattered reflections of room lighting or limited color output.


or wrong gamma setting or hes running one of the horrible game profiles


----------



## supermiguel

I just took delivery of this monitor few min ago, wondering what are the things i should check for to see if i got a good monitor? Also any drivers? Or profiles i need for it?


----------



## Rex4748

gypsygib said:


> Is that the game or the monitor that's so washed out?


I think his camera is just exaggerating the VA glow. Too close + automatic exposure. You can see it's darker at the center and gets lighter toward the edges. Mine does the same, but it's pretty much unnoticeable normally.


----------



## dw28

Hmm, one thing I've spotted with mine... I wonder if anyone else is able to reproduce:

If I have the GPU set to "Enable G-SYNC for windowed and full screen mode", so that it runs in g-sync mode even at the Windows desktop, I get noticably more ghosting/smearing trails when dragging stuff around the screen, than if I disable g-sync entirely and fix the screen at 144hz refresh rate. In both cases, this is with the response rate set to "Fast". The smearing in g-sync mode is still limited to black-to-dark-grey type transitions (I noticed it panning around the node view in SideFX Houdini)... everything else looks fine.

Anyone else find this?


----------



## Deska

Maten said:


> You are comparing two of your own monitors and making conclusion based on that considering all panel types. If something is bull**** its that.


I comparing two premium monitors not crap, it seems obvious.. in fact that TN which PG have is better than not one IPS that I have seen.



Maten said:


> I have had propably more monitors than you on my desk and i can say its not bull**** what i said and based on test its not either. Biggest issues with IPS and TN panel for me is the dark scenes where VA panel is on its best.


Yeaa.. I assume that you have or see PG278QR or PG278Q next to any IPS or VA? VA true have the best contrast and **blacks* and nice to see images or movies with that, but that's it when things moving, it's just no way for PC monitor right now for me. 
***(black crush is sometimes worse than average TN panels blacks and viewing angles) 



Maten said:


> If your ips panel have green tint its propably badly calibrated or not calibrated at all like i guess.


No sherlock u are wrong.



Maten said:


> Every panel type have cons and pros. Much can be done with calibration, but even it does not fix everything. Even exactly same monitor, but diffrent unit have diffrences.


I agree with You.



Maten said:


> About that issue showed on youtube video there is video from mistasparkul showing same issue in crysis 3.


Yea i have seen that and right now this that i found, well miracle OD settings on VA can mask some transitions but nature of VA its just there it seems.. intresting whats TFT central will say about it.


----------



## supermiguel

So my 1st impressions are that the text and color are not as good as my cheap 4k samsung monitor, what are you guys OSD settings on this monitor?


----------



## JackCY

supermiguel said:


> Does cable matter? If you get 1.2 dp they should be the same


They are not. They may market same DP version but cables are not the same, some are better some worse. Some cost $5 some $50.



gypsygib said:


> Is that the game or the monitor that's so washed out?


Room lighting reflection and VA glow.



supermiguel said:


> I just took delivery of this monitor few min ago, wondering what are the things i should check for to see if i got a good monitor? Also any drivers? Or profiles i need for it?


EIZO test online and standalone, lagom.nl, ufotest, go through these are you're almost set, the rest are specific known issues you can check for.



dw28 said:


> Hmm, one thing I've spotted with mine... I wonder if anyone else is able to reproduce:
> 
> If I have the GPU set to "Enable G-SYNC for windowed and full screen mode", so that it runs in g-sync mode even at the Windows desktop, I get noticably more ghosting/smearing trails when dragging stuff around the screen, than if I disable g-sync entirely and fix the screen at 144hz refresh rate. In both cases, this is with the response rate set to "Fast". The smearing in g-sync mode is still limited to black-to-dark-grey type transitions (I noticed it panning around the node view in SideFX Houdini)... everything else looks fine.
> 
> Anyone else find this?


VRR has different OD than fixed refresh. Don't ask me why they do that, they do, probably because of making their OD parameters dependent on refresh rate instead of making it independent and defined as time and intensity.


----------



## supermiguel

JackCY said:


> EIZO test online and standalone, lagom.nl, ufotest, go through these are you're almost set, the rest are specific known issues you can check for.


Worth it getting a screen calibrator like: https://www.amazon.com/X-Rite-i1Dis...=1524189889&sr=8-3&keywords=screen+calibrator ??


----------



## JackCY

supermiguel said:


> Worth it getting a screen calibrator like: https://www.amazon.com/X-Rite-i1Dis...=1524189889&sr=8-3&keywords=screen+calibrator ??


I don't have any and honestly unless you buy a hardware calibration capable monitor it is not worth even bothering especially on 8bit monitors and that's just about all of them run 8bit in SDR mode. Even the Samsung advertised 10bit only works in HDR mode and I still could not see better smoother gradients in this 10bit HDR mode so even that from Samsung one has to take with some salt.
Plus the software calibration only works in some applications that are aware of these profiles, some applications ignore part of them and use only other such as gamma vs color adjustments and what not. Games... kind of forget it. It works with photoshop and other image viewers that are software calibration aware. Say hello to banding though on 8bit.

For most people with good eyes, simply adjust OSD settings IF necessary to what you find better. The Samsung HG70 come reasonably calibrated out of the box for example and I do not mess with custom color profile as on most monitors that again adds other issues by doing so. Really you need hardware calibration capable monitor if you want accurate colors or buy one that is well factory calibrated. Anything else is a "cheap hack" with issues.


----------



## Rex4748

supermiguel said:


> So my 1st impressions are that the text and color are not as good as my cheap 4k samsung monitor, what are you guys OSD settings on this monitor?


I'm using the settings posted by dw28 at the top of page 137. Panels can vary, but that worked for me. Compared to my IPS monitor, the colors are pretty much just as good after calibrating. Not quite as vibrant, but that's to be expected.


----------



## supermiguel

Rex4748 said:


> I'm using the settings posted by dw28 at the top of page 137. Panels can vary, but that worked for me. Compared to my IPS monitor, the colors are pretty much just as good after calibrating. Not quite as vibrant, but that's to be expected.


i tried that, but not impressed lol looks dry


----------



## MistaSparkul

supermiguel said:


> i tried that, but not impressed lol looks dry


Try Gamma Mode 3; 1 and 2 are pretty bad IMO.

My settings are:

Gamma Mode 3
Brightness 19 for 120 cd/m2
Contrast 70
Custom R/G/B 49 43 50 to land at 6500k white point


----------



## supermiguel

MistaSparkul said:


> Try Gamma Mode 3; 1 and 2 are pretty bad IMO.
> 
> My settings are:
> 
> Gamma Mode 3
> Brightness 19 for 120 cd/m2
> Contrast 70
> Custom R/G/B 49 43 50 to land at 6500k white point


Is there a way to know you are at 6500k without a hardware calibrator? 

Also this pic is pretty impressive in this monitor, compared with my 4k samsung 

http://i.playground.ru/i/26/98/02/00/blog/content/uhd4ha4c.jpg


----------



## Sinddk

The people who own this monitor? How is the PPI, is it fine or is it too big? I know in games it doesnt matter, but wondering for desktop use?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Well desktop use remember you still have the exact same screen space as a 27 inch 1440p monitor. Everything is slightly bigger but it's not too big at all. It's not like this is an 80 ppi monitor.


----------



## dw28

supermiguel said:


> i tried that, but not impressed lol looks dry


Correctly calibrated *is* dry. You won't get punchy loud colours from a colorimeter, you'll just get boring old "correct" ones 

Try using it for a few days... your eyes will adjust, and then you'll walk into a typical TV showroom and the oversaturation will BURN YOUR EYES!!

MistaSparkul seems to have landed on very similar settings to me. I just stretched the RGB controls up to 100, and dropped the contrast control (which isn't exactly a contrast control) to compensate, so I could tune the white-point in a little more precisely, but his settings and my settings will give almost an identical result, and it looks like his screen has a very similar slight-green-skew out of the box.

...and as MistaSparkul suggests, use Gamma Mode 3 instead of 2 - that'll make things feel a little more deep and punchy, even though when measured Mode 2 is slightly closer to a correct gamma 2.2 (just not by much)


----------



## barsik228

Please, friends, can you explain what I'm offered in this letter only easier? do not even understand what is written through the translator.


----------



## dw28

supermiguel said:


> Is there a way to know you are at 6500k without a hardware calibrator?


Alas, nope. The human eye is pretty much useless at judging white balance. Maybe a professional photographer with decades of experience could guess pretty well 

Your eye will always be trying to "adapt" to whatever white you show it... so if you stare at a slightly-green-skewed white for a couple of minutes, then suddenly look at a correctly calibrated 6500k white, it'll look noticably magenta. Never trust your eyes when it comes to colour, they lie 

About the only way I can think of that you could "eyeball" it is to place a known correctly-calibrated monitor next to yours, and try to match them.


----------



## Leopardi

barsik228 said:


> Please, friends, can you explain what I'm offered in this letter only easier? do not even understand what is written through the translator.


Reply them with your phone number, so they can pass the info for a possible firmware update.

And there seems to be a "do not show this message again" that disables the OSD popup?


----------



## barsik228

Leopardi said:


> Reply them with your phone number, so they can pass the info for a possible firmware update.
> 
> And there seems to be a "do not show this message again" that disables the OSD popup?


Thank you, it seems like it turns out that through the settings you can turn off the OSD message, but only I did not find such a function.


----------



## JackCY

supermiguel said:


> Is there a way to know you are at 6500k without a hardware calibrator?
> 
> Also this pic is pretty impressive in this monitor, compared with my 4k samsung
> 
> http://i.playground.ru/i/26/98/02/00/blog/content/uhd4ha4c.jpg


This picture is awful it has crap ton of banding in it. You would have to post process it to higher bit depth with debanding and use a high bit depth display to get rid of the crazy banding in it. Even if it is a proper 8bit picture it still looks like crap on any 8bit display. Worst are bright gamma monitors for it as they will show you the steps much wider in dark shades. On VAs the blacks get crushed to be deeper at least in center of your view.



Sinddk said:


> The people who own this monitor? How is the PPI, is it fine or is it too big? I know in games it doesnt matter, but wondering for desktop use?


Similar to 23.5" 1080p. So... not very good.



barsik228 said:


> Please, friends, can you explain what I'm offered in this letter only easier? do not even understand what is written through the translator.


They can pass your suggestion/complaint to their Voice of Customer system that supposedly does get processed by LG management. To do so they want your phone number. Very highly doubt they will call you back or otherwise send you a firmware update.

Seems a reasonable English to me in the letter. Use a better translator I suppose.


----------



## Rex4748

Anyone who owns this monitor and wants the problem fixed should contact LG email or chat support and ask them to escalate it. A large number of people reporting the same issue is the only way they're ever going to address it.


----------



## Will0w

Link to Limscave forum with service menu picture. Panel type is Auo: AUO_M315DVR01_LGE_BL

https://www.limscave.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=368


----------



## DazzaInOz

barsik228 said:


> Thank you, it seems like it turns out that through the settings you can turn off the OSD message, but only I did not find such a function.


I don't have the monitor but I think they are saying that there is an option to choose 'do not show this message again' when the error window pops up on your screen. Not in the osd menu. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## barsik228

DazzaInOz said:


> I don't have the monitor but I think they are saying that there is an option to choose 'do not show this message again' when the error window pops up on your screen. Not in the osd menu. Hope that makes sense.


I'm still trying to explain how to disable the appearance of a message without listening to me that it can not be done))


----------



## 12345us3r

It's not an error/warning message. It simply shows the input you selected. I doubt you can disable that.


----------



## supermiguel

So what games you guys recommend to test this monitor out?


----------



## 12345us3r

Dead by Daylight is one of the few games that look like crap on my TN panel and very good on VA. Just any dark game to be honest.


----------



## JackCY

Will0w said:


> Link to Limscave forum with service menu picture. Panel type is Auo: AUO_M315DVR01_LGE_BL
> 
> https://www.limscave.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=368


It's been shown on a photo before. Not sure if the same or different.



supermiguel said:


> So what games you guys recommend to test this monitor out?


Doom, demo is enough and free. Enjoy the black and red smearing, or not if you don't have any. Even C27HG70 has it only not as awful as it's 31.5" siblings.


----------



## Will0w

dw28 said:


> Hmm, one thing I've spotted with mine... I wonder if anyone else is able to reproduce:
> 
> If I have the GPU set to "Enable G-SYNC for windowed and full screen mode", so that it runs in g-sync mode even at the Windows desktop, I get noticably more ghosting/smearing trails when dragging stuff around the screen, than if I disable g-sync entirely and fix the screen at 144hz refresh rate. In both cases, this is with the response rate set to "Fast". The smearing in g-sync mode is still limited to black-to-dark-grey type transitions (I noticed it panning around the node view in SideFX Houdini)... everything else looks fine.
> 
> Anyone else find this?


What about gaming? If fixed refresh rates have different OD with less smearing then if you hit 144 (or 120) constantly on gaming is it better to disable g-sync?

I guess negative side would be more input lag, maybe some stutter when not keeping pace.


----------



## jincuteguy

Is there any 30"+ monitor with 144hz+, 4k, and Gsync out there yet?


----------



## Will0w

jincuteguy said:


> Is there any 30"+ monitor with 144hz+, 4k, and Gsync out there yet?


No. My guess is there won't be one for atleast a year and next one will probably also have some sort of hdr. 
If 27 inch hdr Gsync monitors are starting at 2500 eur. then 30+ would cost too much to make sense until prices drop.
Next bigger Gsync monitor will be 35 inch widescreen at the end of the year.

Just my speculation based on what i have read. Not necessary true.


----------



## JackCY

jincuteguy said:


> Is there any 30"+ monitor with 144hz+, 4k, and Gsync out there yet?


As far as I know only DIY kits with no adaptive sync.

And what GPU do you plan to use to power 3840x2160px at 144fps? Quad Titan V for CS:GO? 
Makes no sense at all to buy 4k 100Hz+ for gaming or movies. And for desktop use one will get used to the mouse cursor at 60Hz, even at 144Hz it's still awful.


----------



## jincuteguy

I would never buy a 4k 27" monitor, does'nt matter if it has 144hz+ , Gsync, HDR or whatever..

It's just too small for a 4k res to enjoy.i/.


----------



## gypsygib

jincuteguy said:


> I would never buy a 4k 27" monitor, does'nt matter if it has 144hz+ , Gsync, HDR or whatever..
> 
> It's just too small for a 4k res to enjoy.i/.


My Surface Pro 4 is 267 PPI and it there's no issues with windows scaling. The roughly 163PPI of 27"4K would be fine and the added sharpness really does make video really pop. Almost gives 3D effect in Netflix and that's downscaled to 1080p.

Although, I'd say 30" would be ideal for 4K.


----------



## jincuteguy

It's not about the PPI, it's more about the size. It's 2018 and who the hell would use anything less than 30". 
27" monitors would be fine if it's 10 years ago.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

PPI isn't really an issue once you get used to it. Compared with 27", the overall size of the screen actually gives you more options as far as positioning, provided your desk is deep enough and it's mounted on an adjustable stand. I use this AmazonBasics arm (https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics...id=1524333669&sr=1-12&keywords=VESA+mount+arm) to easily adjust the monitor to suit my needs. Closer for third person games, farther for FPS and desktop browsing. 

Sitting at the right distance is key with a screen this big!


----------



## Will0w

jincuteguy said:


> I would never buy a 4k 27" monitor, does'nt matter if it has 144hz+ , Gsync, HDR or whatever..
> 
> It's just too small for a 4k res to enjoy.i/.


I wouldn't buy one either. I just used them as an example for 30+, 4k, Gsync, 144+, hdr monitor pricing which would be over 3000 eur. and in that case no one would buy them.
I assumed such monitors would be hdr monitors because I don't see point in releasing any sdr monitors in the future.

Well there will be 65 inch 4k Gsync hdr monitors. No idea how much they will cost or when they are available.

If big screen with 4k is priority. I would ditch G-sync and look into available and soon to be released high refresh tv's. Some might even get Freesync available. Really hope Nvidia would just drop Gsync and move to freesync aswell.


----------



## traks

What kind of distance? Kinda wanna try this monitor with that arm, but don't have a very deep desk, and its against the wall.


----------



## MistaSparkul

jincuteguy said:


> It's not about the PPI, it's more about the size. It's 2018 and who the hell would use anything less than 30".
> 27" monitors would be fine if it's 10 years ago.


Yep I'm not going back to a 27 inch monitor after this. Hopefully we either get a 32 inch 4k 144Hz OLED or at least just a 4k version of this monitor as I'm plenty happy with it.


----------



## Maten

I got my monitor yesterday, but took it on use today. OFC my luck that after long waiting when i finally get it I am having flu. First impression is that monitor is smaller than i thought. I was afraid this is too big and would felt like i would need to look at it from further away. My unit does not have backlight bleeding, dead pixels or coil whine. So all the usual bull**** was easily skipped. Monitor came in small box compared to where ultrawide monitors came. Build quality etc. give very strong first impression.

For me text look very smooth even from close so i dont understand what is the issue with it. I am very sensitive about those things, but cannot see issue with this. At first I thought this look bad, but this was set to 1080p resolution like my old monitor. I havent noticed VA glow or such that was very big problem with Acer Predator Z35 and other VA panels what i have used. I also tested pugb and tried to get the OD problems to show that I had with previous monitors. There still are "flicker" but its very small. You have to look carefully to see it. Not like Acer Predator Z35 or Lenovo Y27g had. I tried very hard to find some issue from this monitor to ship it back, but did not find any so propably this is a keeper one even this was very expensive. I kind of wanted to be disappointed to this to save money and keep looking for new monitor.

I have had this year on my desk: Asus MG279Q which was "perfect" unit (meaning no manufactory problems in it) and i used it for 2 years, but after buying Nvidia GPU i wanted to change to gsync model. I bought Asus Rog PG348Q (IPS) which i changed to Acer Predator Z35 (VA) which i changed to Lenovo Y27g (VA) which i changed to Acer XB270H (TN) which i changed to this LG. Maybe that Acer which i had been using was kind of bad so getting this seems to be more good than if i would have came from some good monitor to this. Compared to those monitors this is miracle one.


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> I got my monitor yesterday, but took it on use today. OFC my luck that after long waiting when i finally get it I am having flu. First impression is that monitor is smaller than i thought. I was afraid this is too big and would felt like i would need to look at it from further away. My unit does not have backlight bleeding, dead pixels or coil whine. So all the usual bull**** was easily skipped. Monitor came in small box compared to where ultrawide monitors came. Build quality etc. give very strong first impression.
> 
> For me text look very smooth even from close so i dont understand what is the issue with it. I am very sensitive about those things, but cannot see issue with this. At first I thought this look bad, but this was set to 1080p resolution like my old monitor. I havent noticed VA glow or such that was very big problem with Acer Predator Z35 and other VA panels what i have used. I also tested pugb and tried to get the OD problems to show that I had with previous monitors. There still are "flicker" but its very small. You have to look carefully to see it. Not like Acer Predator Z35 or Lenovo Y27g had. I tried very hard to find some issue from this monitor to ship it back, but did not find any so propably this is a keeper one even this was very expensive. I kind of wanted to be disappointed to this to save money and keep looking for new monitor.
> 
> I have had this year on my desk: Asus MG279Q which was "perfect" unit (meaning no manufactory problems in it) and i used it for 2 years, but after buying Nvidia GPU i wanted to change to gsync model. I bought Asus Rog PG348Q (IPS) which i changed to Acer Predator Z35 (VA) which i changed to Lenovo Y27g (VA) which i changed to Acer XB270H (TN) which i changed to this LG. Maybe that Acer which i had been using was kind of bad so getting this seems to be more good than if i would have came from some good monitor to this. Compared to those monitors this is miracle one.


Encouraged by this I ordered mine from Jimms as well. Let me get the lemon from the batch they have in stock, I'm pretty good at nailing them


----------



## supermiguel

So any way of fixing the issue for multiple monitor with different refresh rate? For example if i open a program on my 60hz monitor, the LG monitor while playing games will try to go to 60Hz... I tried change the Scaling to GPU on both monitor, disable hardware acceleration in chrome, and enabling G-SYNC in window/full mode


----------



## Will0w

supermiguel said:


> So any way of fixing the issue for multiple monitor with different refresh rate? For example if i open a program on my 60hz monitor, the LG monitor while playing games will try to go to 60Hz... I tried change the Scaling to GPU on both monitor, disable hardware acceleration in chrome, and enabling G-SYNC in window/full mode


Use igpu or another gpu for second monitor.


----------



## supermiguel

Will0w said:


> Use igpu or another gpu for second monitor.


any video card will do? i currently have 2 1080 ti in SLI...

Will this work? https://www.amazon.com/PNY-DisplayP...&qid=1524379524&sr=8-1&keywords=nvidia+quadro


----------



## Will0w

supermiguel said:


> any video card will do? i currently have 2 1080 ti in SLI...
> 
> Will this work? https://www.amazon.com/PNY-DisplayP...&qid=1524379524&sr=8-1&keywords=nvidia+quadro


Before doing any purchases you should disable sli and put each monitor to different cards to make sure it fixes the issue.
Also what is your motherboard and cpu? If you have integrated graphics you should use it.

I don't think I would buy that card. And now knowing you have sli would really hesitate to buy a third card. Third card would also probably halve pci express speed.


----------



## supermiguel

Rampage iv black edition and 3960k 




Will0w said:


> supermiguel said:
> 
> 
> 
> any video card will do? i currently have 2 1080 ti in SLI...
> 
> Will this work? https://www.amazon.com/PNY-DisplayP...&qid=1524379524&sr=8-1&keywords=nvidia+quadro
> 
> 
> 
> Before doing any purchases you should disable sli and put each monitor to different cards to make sure it fixes the issue.
> Also what is your motherboard and cpu? If you have integrated graphics you should use it.
> 
> I don't think I would buy that card. And now knowing you have sli would really hesitate to buy a third card. Third card would also probably halve pci express speed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maten

Leopardi said:


> Encouraged by this I ordered mine from Jimms as well. Let me get the lemon from the batch they have in stock, I'm pretty good at nailing them


I will be very suprised if you find this monitor to be disappointment unless you get some bad unit. My luck with monitors have been very bad which is why i have bought used ones last couple of years. You can notice some blurring places like imgur black to grey, but very mild one. Very much worse with my old monitors or TV. Also little bit blurring with games locked on 60fps, but not disturbing levels. Havent been able to test very much, but basicly that is the only "issue" with monitor. Last night pubg gaming had no problems and neither did CS GO. 

I have to say that this monitor is something that does not "pop up" in any way. The look of monitor is very quiet. Colors are not bad, but does not pop out either. There is no backlight bleeding or ips glow or such disturbing things to watch out everytime black screen goes on. Basicly there is nothing bad on monitor so it just is. Before now every monitor i have used there have allways been some negative thing with it which I see everytime i am using monitor. Everytime I am using this i am trying to find some  

I think thought that i need to adjust the monitor a bit. Feels like its not 6500k or then it just takes a while to adjust from TN panel which was not calibrated.


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> I will be very suprised if you find this monitor to be disappointment unless you get some bad unit. My luck with monitors have been very bad which is why i have bought used ones last couple of years. You can notice some blurring places like imgur black to grey, but very mild one. Very much worse with my old monitors or TV. Also little bit blurring with games locked on 60fps, but not disturbing levels. Havent been able to test very much, but basicly that is the only "issue" with monitor. Last night pubg gaming had no problems and neither did CS GO.
> 
> I have to say that this monitor is something that does not "pop up" in any way. The look of monitor is very quiet. Colors are not bad, but does not pop out either. There is no backlight bleeding or ips glow or such disturbing things to watch out everytime black screen goes on. Basicly there is nothing bad on monitor so it just is. Before now every monitor i have used there have allways been some negative thing with it which I see everytime i am using monitor. Everytime I am using this i am trying to find some
> 
> I think thought that i need to adjust the monitor a bit. Feels like its not 6500k or then it just takes a while to adjust from TN panel which was not calibrated.


My current XB271HU has about 2.1 gamma, so despite this I'm hoping that the 32GK850G would actually "pop" more with 3000:1 contrast and darker gamma. And throw in the lack of IPS glow as well in the mix.


----------



## Maten

Leopardi said:


> My current XB271HU has about 2.1 gamma, so despite this I'm hoping that the 32GK850G would actually "pop" more with 3000:1 contrast and darker gamma. And throw in the lack of IPS glow as well in the mix.


I mean that not popping up good way. It just works and look like it supposed to be. Not some candy colors or such. There is nothing to complain. Before I have allways noticed the bleeding on corner or other issues. If you look music video like "Bad Wolves - Zombie" the black on the backround is looking so good that you will know the change was worth it. When you look that same video with IPS or TN there is backlight bleeding, glow or some other issues backround. With this there aint. I cant notice viewing angle issues even i stand up and move around. With those older VA panels there was alot of change. With Acer Z35 first thing i allways noticed when i came to sit front of computer was the change of image while i was sitting down. It was very massive on black backround. Kind of purple glow.


----------



## jincuteguy

JackCY said:


> As far as I know only DIY kits with no adaptive sync.
> 
> And what GPU do you plan to use to power 3840x2160px at 144fps? Quad Titan V for CS:GO?
> Makes no sense at all to buy 4k 100Hz+ for gaming or movies. And for desktop use one will get used to the mouse cursor at 60Hz, even at 144Hz it's still awful.


What do you mean DIY kits? for 4k @ 120hz? What DIY kits are u talking about? Is it even good? And who is selling the DIY kits?


----------



## supermiguel

Will0w said:


> Before doing any purchases you should disable sli and put each monitor to different cards to make sure it fixes the issue.
> Also what is your motherboard and cpu? If you have integrated graphics you should use it.
> 
> I don't think I would buy that card. And now knowing you have sli would really hesitate to buy a third card. Third card would also probably halve pci express speed.


I did that and exactly same issue, as soon as i open something like netflix it lowers my fps on the LG to 80-90... before it was to 60.. so improvement but still sucks

Edit: another test i ran https://www.testufo.com/ in main LG screen and got 144hz, opened a second browser in the same screen and good, as soon as i move it to the other 60hz screen, the LG goes down to 60hz... This is annoying.


----------



## Will0w

supermiguel said:


> I did that and exactly same issue, as soon as i open something like netflix it lowers my fps on the LG to 80-90... before it was to 60.. so improvement but still sucks
> 
> Edit: another test i ran https://www.testufo.com/ in main LG screen and got 144hz, opened a second browser in the same screen and good, as soon as i move it to the other 60hz screen, the LG goes down to 60hz... This is annoying.


My monitor is on it's way. I will receive it today or tomorrow. I have geforce 1080, 780 and integrated so I can test with them how this works.


----------



## JackCY

jincuteguy said:


> What do you mean DIY kits? for 4k @ 120hz? What DIY kits are u talking about? Is it even good? And who is selling the DIY kits?


http://www.zisworks.com/shop.html

It's all over the net a while.



supermiguel said:


> I did that and exactly same issue, as soon as i open something like netflix it lowers my fps on the LG to 80-90... before it was to 60.. so improvement but still sucks
> 
> Edit: another test i ran https://www.testufo.com/ in main LG screen and got 144hz, opened a second browser in the same screen and good, as soon as i move it to the other 60hz screen, the LG goes down to 60hz... This is annoying.


If you're using variable refresh on your LG then of course it may drop to the refresh of the secondary slow monitor so that it can stay better in sync for multimedia applications. This is more of a GPU driver issue than monitor issue. Even using dual monitors alone without any variable refresh adds issues, can crash multimedia players when they are moved between monitors and there are reported glitches by the renderer etc.

Want the best glitch free experience, use 1 monitor not more, it's just how it is even today after so many decades of people using multi monitor setups they still didn't iron out the bugs/issues.

Dual 1440p144Hz worked fine for me or close to fine, but 1080p60+1440p144 no matter what monitor it is it's not issue free.

Don't even want to know what a mess this becomes when you connect each monitor to a different GPU especially different brand/series.

Dragging MadVR worked between 1440p144 in SDR and HDR but mixed 1080p60+1440p144 did not work and crashed.


----------



## Phixit

Hello,

I'm looking for a new GSYNC monitor. I currently own a BenQ xl2720z (1080p, 144Hz, TN Panel) that is serving me well.

I hesitate between the three most popular 27" IPS ones (xg2703-gs, pg279q and xb271hu) and this LG. I'm playing a variety of games (FPS, MOBA, MMORPG) but I'm also using my computer for Internet, light Office works and so on.

Is anyone recommending the LG over the others that I listed ?

Thank you.

EDIT : I know new HDR GSYNC monitors are coming out soon, but I can't justify to spend $2k+ right now.


----------



## supermiguel

Phixit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a new GSYNC monitor. I currently own a BenQ xl2720z (1080p, 144Hz, TN Panel) that is serving me well.
> 
> I hesitate between the three most popular 27" IPS ones (xg2703-gs, pg279q and xb271hu) and this LG. I'm playing a variety of games (FPS, MOBA, MMORPG) but I'm also using my computer for Internet, light Office works and so on.
> 
> Is anyone recommending the LG over the others that I listed ?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT : I know new HDR GSYNC monitors are coming out soon, but I can't justify to spend $2k+ right now.


I was in the same shoes you are few days ago, and every one and their mother told me NOT to get the popular IPS, to go with LG see here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-monitors-displays/1683737-1440p-gsync-monitor-get-gaming.html


----------



## supermiguel

JackCY said:


> http://www.zisworks.com/shop.html
> 
> It's all over the net a while.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're using variable refresh on your LG then of course it may drop to the refresh of the secondary slow monitor so that it can stay better in sync for multimedia applications. This is more of a GPU driver issue than monitor issue. Even using dual monitors alone without any variable refresh adds issues, can crash multimedia players when they are moved between monitors and there are reported glitches by the renderer etc.
> 
> Want the best glitch free experience, use 1 monitor not more, it's just how it is even today after so many decades of people using multi monitor setups they still didn't iron out the bugs/issues.
> 
> Dual 1440p144Hz worked fine for me or close to fine, but 1080p60+1440p144 no matter what monitor it is it's not issue free.
> 
> Don't even want to know what a mess this becomes when you connect each monitor to a different GPU especially different brand/series.
> 
> Dragging MadVR worked between 1440p144 in SDR and HDR but mixed 1080p60+1440p144 did not work and crashed.


Ya never had an issue with 2 4k60, so i guess i either run 1 monitor, or buy another cheap 1440p144hz


----------



## Phixit

supermiguel said:


> I was in the same shoes you are few days ago, and every one and their mother told me NOT to get the popular IPS, to go with LG see here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-monitors-displays/1683737-1440p-gsync-monitor-get-gaming.html


Are you playing FPS like Overwatch ? 

I see the response time is higher than my current monitor (5ms vs 1ms).


----------



## Will0w

supermiguel said:


> I did that and exactly same issue, as soon as i open something like netflix it lowers my fps on the LG to 80-90... before it was to 60.. so improvement but still sucks
> 
> Edit: another test i ran https://www.testufo.com/ in main LG screen and got 144hz, opened a second browser in the same screen and good, as soon as i move it to the other 60hz screen, the LG goes down to 60hz... This is annoying.


My experience was better. I could watch movies from MPC BE and game at the same time without crashing. I did change MPC audio to 780 so audio came from BL3200PT from movies and game audio came from my surround speakers. There was no stutter and game had refresrate of 163 which I limited it.

When I opened UFO test on BL3200PT it could not sync and showed me 83 fps half of LG's refresh on test but game on LG had constant 163 fps which matched refresh rate which I could confirm from monitor.


----------



## supermiguel

Phixit said:


> Are you playing FPS like Overwatch ?
> 
> I see the response time is higher than my current monitor (5ms vs 1ms).


Yup OW at 165Hz is awesome.


----------



## supermiguel

Will0w said:


> My experience was better. I could watch movies from MPC BE and game at the same time without crashing. I did change MPC audio to 780 so audio came from BL3200PT from movies and game audio came from my surround speakers. There was no stutter and game had refresrate of 163 which I limited it.
> 
> When I opened UFO test on BL3200PT it could not sync and showed me 83 fps half of LG's refresh on test but game on LG had constant 163 fps which matched refresh rate which I could confirm from monitor.


Windows 10?


----------



## Will0w

Yes, 64 bit Windows 10 Pro Version 1709 Build 16299.371. Geforce drivers 391.35.

Also tested tv channels using Internet explorer and Watson service. It works but don't know how to change audio from Internet Explorer to Benq. So game audio and tv both coming from same speakers is not good.


----------



## Will0w

I setup Lg about 4 hours ago so really need much more testing but here are my first impressions.

Compared Benq BL3200PT besides the obvious speed and G-sync.

Lg has:
Worse viewing angles (only negative so far). There is a tunnel effect when looking from same distance as same sized Benq. And both are Va panels. If you are coming from Ips might be an issue.
It is mostly noticeable with solid color background and even fullscreen windows from windows.

What makes up for viewing angles is uniformity which is very good. Benq has all kinds of banding which are more distracting.

Both have zero dead pixels.
Both have similar colors. Lg maybe bit richer in color, could say more pop on color (I have always doubted if benq even is true 10 bit panel)
Lg seems sharper. I don't know why. Spotting details from Lg is easier. Also from still images.
Text is fine for me on either monitor. Have not run any cleartype.
For backlight bleed I have to wait for the night time.

From monitor settings I reduced brightness to 40, enabled overclocking and set gamma 3. Settings will most likely change maybe after Tft Central's review.
(At the moment sun is setting behind my window so a very bright room)


----------



## JackCY

Phixit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a new GSYNC monitor. I currently own a BenQ xl2720z (1080p, 144Hz, TN Panel) that is serving me well.
> 
> I hesitate between the three most popular 27" IPS ones (xg2703-gs, pg279q and xb271hu) and this LG. I'm playing a variety of games (FPS, MOBA, MMORPG) but I'm also using my computer for Internet, light Office works and so on.
> 
> Is anyone recommending the LG over the others that I listed ?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT : I know new HDR GSYNC monitors are coming out soon, but I can't justify to spend $2k+ right now.





Phixit said:


> Are you playing FPS like Overwatch ?
> 
> I see the response time is higher than my current monitor (5ms vs 1ms).


Everything shot of OLED smears compared to TN. All the IPS are slower with visible smearing compared to TN, VA are especially slow for out of dark trasitions and I have yet to see a single VA that doesn't smear transitionining from blacks.
Higher contrast = lower black level = slower to transition out of blacks, doesn't matter what LCD type it is. High contrast IPS are the slowest of all IPS.

Some VA are usable with a lot of OD when the OD is well made. But you can still see it smearing blacks and reds easily.

Overwatch is slow and bright game, not a problem for VA. Smeary compared to TN and IPS but usable. Take a dark especially dark red toned game and the motion clarity with most VA gets so bad that a 60Hz 10 year old TN is better... :/

There is still no review from TFTC, takes them weeks to publish. I would wait for that and decide if you know what response times you're willing to tolerate, most VAs are 25-35ms for out of blacks transitions and it needs to be very well aggressively overdriven to get anywhere near acceptable levels.

The AUO IPS is not a bad option, mainly because it costs half the money this LG does and is more of a universal panel, where as VA are more toward movie watching and TV use where you are less likely to be bothered by it's issues.
If you have to have Gsync... well prepare to pay 200-350 USD/EUR rip off tax.


----------



## supermiguel

So if you playing a game, and open ufo test on your 60hz monitor it doesnt lower ur fps to 60 on lg??




Will0w said:


> Yes, 64 bit Windows 10 Pro Version 1709 Build 16299.371. Geforce drivers 391.35.
> 
> Also tested tv channels using Internet explorer and Watson service. It works but don't know how to change audio from Internet Explorer to Benq. So game audio and tv both coming from same speakers is not good.


----------



## Will0w

supermiguel said:


> So if you playing a game, and open ufo test on your 60hz monitor it doesnt lower ur fps to 60 on lg??


https://aijaa.com/img/b/00426/14560986.jpg

It does not. Sorry benq on background is out of focus but you can see Lg's refreshrate.


----------



## barsik228

You know, I put the HDMI cable instead of DP, and the daily OSD alerts stopped, I'm getting another DisplayPort cable from the online store, I'll try with it, maybe the one that was out of the box was not working.


----------



## supermiguel

And they are connected to same nvidia video card?




Will0w said:


> supermiguel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you playing a game, and open ufo test on your 60hz monitor it doesnt lower ur fps to 60 on lg??
> 
> 
> 
> https://aijaa.com/img/b/00426/14560986.jpg
> 
> It does not. Sorry benq on background is out of focus but you can see Lg's refreshrate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Will0w

Benq is on geforce 780 and Lg on 1080. Maybe your Lg is connected as number "2" display and that's why Lg lowers refreshrate to number "1" display level. Try switching cables between cards, connect Lg to your primary card.


----------



## supermiguel

Wonder if you connect both to same card if you run into same issues



Will0w said:


> Benq is on geforce 780 and Lg on 1080. Maybe your Lg is connected as number "2" display and that's why Lg lowers refreshrate to number "1" display level. Try switching cables between cards, connect Lg to your primary card.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I run a 4k 60Hz monitor on the side and don't have any issues.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Assuming this is completely monitor agnostic, I, too, run a 165 Hz G-sync monitor and a 60 Hz HP from the same graphics card and everything works as expected. It sounds like something in NVCP that's not set up well.


----------



## Maten

dw28 said:


> I'm not bothering with overclocking, as I really don't see any advantage to squeezing an extra 21hz above 144.
> 
> Interesting about 120hz though... I'll give it a try.
> 
> 
> Settings start from all defaults (do a reset under General if you want to be sure)
> ...then check:
> Game Mode > Gamer 1 (already the default)
> Game Adjust > (All defaults - Black Stab off, Response Time fast - Response Time shouldn't affect colour, so up to you really)
> Picture Adjust > Brightness/Contrast > Brightness > 19 (for ~120cd/m², or 34 for ~160cd/m²... or just whatever you prefer, makes almost no difference to colour, as it's just backlight level)
> Picture Adjust > Brightness/Contrast > Contrast > 37
> Picture Adjust > Gamma > Mode 3 (for slightly deeper blacks, or Mode 2 for slightly more accurate but slightly over-bright)
> Picture Adjust > Color Temp > Custom
> Picture Adjust > R/G/B > Red > 98
> Picture Adjust > R/G/B > Green > 91
> Picture Adjust > R/G/B > Blue > 100
> 
> ...that's everything. If your unit doesn't deviate too far from mine, that should put you at 6500k white balance, and near to optimal colour/gamma overall, without needing an ICC profile.


I have to test these settings today. With Contrast 70 and colors "warm" which is same as custom without settings is too yellowish. Kind of thinking about buying some calibration device. Its hard to say thought. My TV look now bluish after using this  Impossible to calibrate with eyes so thats why device would be nice to get peace of mind and get everything out of monitor.


----------



## dw28

Maten said:


> I have to test these settings today. With Contrast 70 and colors "warm" which is same as custom without settings is too yellowish. Kind of thinking about buying some calibration device. Its hard to say thought. My TV look now bluish after using this  Impossible to calibrate with eyes so thats why device would be nice to get peace of mind and get everything out of monitor.


Unless you have a professional need for it, I'd probably suggest don't bother. Those settings I posted will more than likely get you 98% of the way there. You could just stand to throw away £150 to tune your screen in that last 2%... and that's assuming you learn how to actually use a colorimeter correctly - there are a lot of options, and very few of them are explained in anything clearer than highly technical terms. I'm still not entirely sure I'm doing it right, and I've worked 14 years in the visual effects industry 

This monitor is pretty accurate at factory default settings... except for that slight green skew. Correct for that, and you're done really.


----------



## Leopardi

In a pitch black room, do you guys have little backlight bleed? When I turn off the lights at 19 brightness, there are some clouds visible at the corners and middle when you look for them a few meters away. 

Can't see them in normal usage at all, very difficult to spot if you're sitting near the screen even in a pitch black room test.


----------



## supermiguel

This is the exact issue im having: 




I even reloaded windows and same thing



MistaSparkul said:


> I run a 4k 60Hz monitor on the side and don't have any issues.





ToTheSun! said:


> Assuming this is completely monitor agnostic, I, too, run a 165 Hz G-sync monitor and a 60 Hz HP from the same graphics card and everything works as expected. It sounds like something in NVCP that's not set up well.


----------



## Exilon

supermiguel said:


> This is the exact issue im having: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaKL5x4wzNo
> 
> I even reloaded windows and same thing


Oh hey, it's my video.

From my understanding, it's a problem with how the W10 DWM composites the desktop. I typically game in exclusive fullscreen mode with fullscreen optimization disabled. This is supposed to bypass DWM for the monitor.

Gsync for fullscreen borderless should be able to do it as well. W10 also silently swapped out exclusive fullscreen for borderless DWM fullscreen on certain games, even if your game is set to exclusive fullscreen it might still be using the DWM. So check your NVCP and make sure Gsync is setup correctly.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/645ukf/windows_10_cu_fullscreen_optimizations/ <- how to disable fullscreen optimization (aka DWM fullscreen)
https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/774usb/psa_windows_10_fcu_fixes_multimonitor_setups_with/ <- FCU claims to have fixed certain issues.


----------



## Rex4748

I hope LG doesn't plan to just ignore the OSD issue. I've only had this monitor a little over a week and it's already really starting to annoy me.


----------



## JackCY

Leopardi said:


> In a pitch black room, do you guys have little backlight bleed? When I turn off the lights at 19 brightness, there are some clouds visible at the corners and middle when you look for them a few meters away.
> 
> Can't see them in normal usage at all, very difficult to spot if you're sitting near the screen even in a pitch black room test.


Take a photo at these or similar settings from about 3m away is fine: 1/4s F2.8 ISO800, 1/1s F4.5 ISO800
They show most visible BLB fine but not all and both settings give more or less similar brightness.
If you want to see the "worst BLB" look from right/left angle/side don't even need to be far away at all, it tends to be quite horrible panel quality wise with yellow and blue blobs/clouds - could be from BLB or pressure on panel, etc. Does this AUO VA look horrible from an angle when showing black? It's not overly annoyingly apparent to eyes but an overexposed photo will show you how bad it is.



Rex4748 said:


> I hope LG doesn't plan to just ignore the OSD issue. I've only had this monitor a little over a week and it's already really starting to annoy me.


Try swapping for a better cable. It could be a cable issue really.


----------



## Rex4748

JackCY said:


> Try swapping for a better cable. It could be a cable issue really.


I swapped the cable out after the first time it happened.
Several people are having the exact same issue, so it definitely seems like a bug.


----------



## Will0w

Rex4748 said:


> I swapped the cable out after the first time it happened.
> Several people are having the exact same issue, so it definitely seems like a bug.


If it was solely Lg problem then everyone would have it. 19 hours on time on monitor and haven't gotten it yet.
Could be a combination of hardware, software and settings. Graphics card, Windows version, drivers, Windows settings, graphics settings, display settings etc...

Does it come randomly just any time or on specific situations? Is there any logic behind it? 
Any chance to try on different computer to see if it could be faulty monitor?


----------



## Rex4748

Will0w said:


> If it was solely Lg problem then everyone would have it. 19 hours on time on monitor and haven't gotten it yet.
> Could be a combination of hardware, software and settings. Graphics card, Windows version, drivers, Windows settings, graphics settings, display settings etc...
> 
> Does it come randomly just any time or on specific situations? Is there any logic behind it?
> Any chance to try on different computer to see if it could be faulty monitor?


It's very random. I didn't see it for the first week or so that I had it. Then it showed up and went away for a day or so, now it's happened three days in a row. I've seen it mentioned in several reviews and a few people have posted about it in this thread. It might just be a bad batch of monitors, or it might just be that people aren't really seeing it much because it happens so briefly and intermittently. I understand what you're saying, and something else may indeed be triggering it, but if it's not happening with any other monitor (aside from isolated incidents, maybe) then it's still LG's problem.

I'm going to try connecting it to another computer for a few days in the next week or so, but I do not have high hopes.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> Take a photo at these or similar settings from about 3m away is fine: 1/4s F2.8 ISO800, 1/1s F4.5 ISO800
> They show most visible BLB fine but not all and both settings give more or less similar brightness.
> If you want to see the "worst BLB" look from right/left angle/side don't even need to be far away at all, it tends to be quite horrible panel quality wise with yellow and blue blobs/clouds - could be from BLB or pressure on panel, etc. Does this AUO VA look horrible from an angle when showing black? It's not overly annoyingly apparent to eyes but an overexposed photo will show you how bad it is.


Took this last night. When there's any daylight in the room, or a room light on, it's simply not possible to find even the slightest trace of BLB even at higher brightness, it's just inky black.

From viewing position in pitch black room when really focusing on that middle cloud, you can slightly make it out. But in true usage during dark movie content with things going on in the screen, you won't see it even in pitch black test.


----------



## JackCY

Rex4748 said:


> I swapped the cable out after the first time it happened.
> Several people are having the exact same issue, so it definitely seems like a bug.


Could be...


Will0w said:


> If it was solely Lg problem then everyone would have it. 19 hours on time on monitor and haven't gotten it yet.
> Could be a combination of hardware, software and settings. Graphics card, Windows version, drivers, Windows settings, graphics settings, display settings etc...
> 
> Does it come randomly just any time or on specific situations? Is there any logic behind it?
> Any chance to try on different computer to see if it could be faulty monitor?


Could be they ship it with a cable that is barely enough for 1440p144 let alone 1440p165 when people OC, also it's an OC or so they want to market it and not want to guarantee that everyone will be able to run 165Hz without issues.

Does it still happen even with HDMI? Or is the Gsync module not supporting 1440p144-165 over HDMI? Or it can't do Gsync over HDMI? I know some of this used to be a problem with the proprietary "superior" NV solution to variable refresh. It's also known to heat up? In that case it's NV + LG's fault of inadequate cooling.



Leopardi said:


> Took this last night. When there's any daylight in the room, or a room light on, it's simply not possible to find even the slightest trace of BLB even at higher brightness, it's just inky black.
> 
> From viewing position in pitch black room when really focusing on that middle cloud, you can slightly make it out. But in true usage during dark movie content with things going on in the screen, you won't see it even in pitch black test.


I shoot these at max monitor brightness, same result day (darkened room but there can be reflections) or night, I would say I've seen better "rare" and definitely worse with a Samsung VA. Took another photo right now so I have at least 3 photo samples as I skipped 2 when they had other defects.
Have not seen those nice inky famous VA blacks yet, it's all gray to me with VA glow, the only time I see black is with local dimming ON and that entirely depends on local dimming zones and source being pitch black in about 1/6th of screen for 1/8 zones to turn off.

I can see the VA BLB blobs/clouds sometimes on most Samsung VA but not easy to notice in usage especially with local dimming ON, some were so horrible it was easy to see, some borderline and some almost no chance. Local dimming is good for reducing perception of VA glow and BLB issues overall.

Your blacks are also blue tinted, cold color temperature, probably camera color setting not at 6500K.

If you can't see it easily with eyes I would say it's average. Even the worst BLB hides in movies etc. for the most part. as it's all moving, on uniform colors it starts to stand out due to brightness and color changes from bleed.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> Could be...
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot these at max monitor brightness, same result day (darkened room but there can be reflections) or night, I would say I've seen better "rare" and definitely worse with a Samsung VA. Took another photo right now so I have at least 3 photo samples as I skipped 2 when they had other defects.
> Have not seen those nice inky famous VA blacks yet, it's all gray to me with VA glow, the only time I see black is with local dimming ON and that entirely depends on local dimming zones and source being pitch black in about 1/6th of screen for 1/8 zones to turn off.
> 
> I can see the VA BLB blobs/clouds sometimes on most Samsung VA but not easy to notice in usage especially with local dimming ON, some were so horrible it was easy to see, some borderline and some almost no chance.
> 
> Your blacks are also blue tinted, cold color temperature, probably camera color setting not at 6500K.
> 
> If you can't see it easily with eyes I would say it's average. Even the worst BLB hides in movies etc. for the most part. as it's all moving, on uniform colors it starts to stand out due to brightness and color changes from bleed.


Yeah that's the camera. I don't even do pitch black computing, so I decided to keep this, as in practice I have 100% BLB free image. The improvement over XB271HU is very obvious, I am getting that 3000:1 image without any BLB or glowing.

And response times are on par to XB217HU as well, some of that "VA tree smear" is visible, using fastest response time it's minimized even further, you don't even register it unless you start specifically hunting for it.


----------



## JackCY

Can you post a screenshot or video clip of what "tree" smears for you? I've tried the Crysis posted before but it was not very dark, mostly darks vs bright dots transitions and that's fine on Samsung 27" VAs. Blacks vs darks is not.
Blacks visibly smear to me everywhere though, it makes all black lines thicker than they should be and leaves a faint trail behind black areas when ever there are black to dark transitions.
Overdrive plays a bigger role on VA than other LCD types. Hopefully they don't mess it up on the 850F variant or stat ditching failed QC panels into it.


----------



## Necrocis85

I was getting the OSD pop up every day for about 2 weeks, then about 3 weeks ago, it stopped happening, until yesterday it happened once. Seems random.


----------



## 12345us3r

I got my third unit today. Pixel inversion again (the only reason I don't like TN). This thing is not any better than AHVA sadly... I'm willing to live with the blurry text but this pixel inversion really sucks.


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> I got my third unit today. Pixel inversion again (the only reason I don't like TN). This thing is not any better than AHVA sadly... I'm willing to live with the blurry text but this pixel inversion really sucks.


What do you mean by pixel inversion? You mean it behaves poorly in:
https://www.testufo.com/inversion
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php

And in some situations object on one side of screen affect uniformity of what should be a uniform color on other part of screen? Such as the infamous Samsung HG70 VA issues with webpages, windows, lines, it's easy to test and they all have it but during normal use one may forget about it unless one uses some application or visits a webpage regularly that suffers from it.

What does the issue look like in use, what does it affect?


----------



## 12345us3r

Vertical lines during movement in games or videos, just like on my Dell S2716DG.  It's very obstrusive in Far Cry 5 for example.


----------



## JackCY

Some said an RMA/exchange helped, but then it's your 3rd so I doubt it does help. Most of these issues are by design and present on all units. I have not seen it myself, nor remember noticing it on my short play with the poor S2716DG but I get what you mean, you pan around with camera and image looks odd with vertical lines. Samsung VA doesn't seem to have that, but then it flickers constantly on mid/bright tones instead  (though almost no one notices and reports it, it does make certain colors flicker even on a flicker free backlight 27" variant, I can't notice flicker from 144Hz strobing but I do see this inversion flicker of some uniform colors on photos etc., sort of a shimmer) And in the tests linked above it's atrocious compared to AUO AHVA.

Guess one has to try and see if they are bothered by these not so good VA inversion issues or magically get a lucky trouble free unit. If only they would pay attention to quality when making these panels and their electronics...


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> Can you post a screenshot or video clip of what "tree" smears for you? I've tried the Crysis posted before but it was not very dark, mostly darks vs bright dots transitions and that's fine on Samsung 27" VAs. Blacks vs darks is not.
> Blacks visibly smear to me everywhere though, it makes all black lines thicker than they should be and leaves a faint trail behind black areas when ever there are black to dark transitions.
> Overdrive plays a bigger role on VA than other LCD types. Hopefully they don't mess it up on the 850F variant or stat ditching failed QC panels into it.


Heres a nice worst case scenario I found on Siege:











12345us3r said:


> Vertical lines during movement in games or videos, just like on my Dell S2716DG.  It's very obstrusive in Far Cry 5 for example.


I haven't noticed any vertical lines so far.


----------



## 12345us3r

This LG is definitely a lottery as well, so I can just play the Acer XF270HUA lottery for 400 euros instead. I can also order more than one unit at once, so it won't take as long to get an (for me) acceptable unit.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Leopardi said:


> Heres a nice worst case scenario I found on Siege:


If that's one of the worst case scenarios, the LG is not bad at all.


----------



## JackCY

If you find some issue on the LG with smearing or OD issues, try make a video sample recording it with OBS/GFE-shadowplay/...
It can then easily be checked on other monitors, same monitor different unit of other people.

Probably comparable to the Samsung HG70 response times, so not that great but usable for casual and bright games.

@12345us3r: don't even get me started, I'm 3 monitors deep with Amazon... XD Their returns are overloaded "again" or so they say, well no wonder when they put crappy products on discount so they fly out the warehouse but then within a month many get received back.
Also AUO VA quite possible vertical lines... Samsung VA guaranteed horizontal lines and shimmering  Pick your poison.

Railing vs bright sky should not be an issue at all with correct OD. The darker colored house otherwise seems to smear as is typical for all VA so far. The rest it's hard to tell due to video quality and some may be compression artifacts in video though I do notice some red trail here:


----------



## Leopardi

ToTheSun! said:


> If that's one of the worst case scenarios, the LG is not bad at all.


It's definitely not bad at all. There's actually less trailing (=no trails at all where there were clear trails) than with the XB271HU on some websites.


----------



## Phixit

I ended up ordering a XB271HU from Amazon, the 32GK850G being +$200 here in Canada and only available at Newegg which has a "8 dead pixels policy".

I'll see how it goes, wish me luck for the panel lottery.


----------



## 12345us3r

My third LG 32GK850G has one positive aspect: First unit without dead pixels.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/989140144883200000


----------



## Maten

Leopardi said:


> It's definitely not bad at all. There's actually less trailing (=no trails at all where there were clear trails) than with the XB271HU on some websites.


So was I right that the monitor is the best there currently is on sale?  At least I am first time satisfied to my monitor and i bought my first monitor almost 10 years ago and have had about 15 monitor on my desk. Do you keep the response time on fastest?


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> So was I right that the monitor is the best there currently is on sale?  At least I am first time satisfied to my monitor and i bought my first monitor almost 10 years ago and have had about 15 monitor on my desk. Do you keep the response time on fastest?


Yeah use faster definitely, can't see any overdrive artifacts unlike with XB271HU.

I've been going amazed "wow, I don't recall it looking this good" the whole day, looking at different maps in Siege, which I've been playing hundreds of hours. The dark environments really put the 3000:1 contrast and lack of IPS glow to use, it's like the game got a graphics update pass.

Jimms lowered the price to 889€, cashed in on us impatient ones first


----------



## Maten

Leopardi said:


> Yeah use faster definitely, can't see any overdrive artifacts unlike with XB271HU.
> 
> I've been going amazed "wow, I don't recall it looking this good" the whole day, looking at different maps in Siege, which I've been playing hundreds of hours. The dark environments really put the 3000:1 contrast and lack of IPS glow to use, it's like the game got a graphics update pass.
> 
> Jimms lowered the price to 889€, cashed in on us impatient ones first


What color settings are you using? I copied those http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-15.html#post27238121 and it look very much better than what it looked like 70 contrast and out of box colors. Out of box colors was yellowish/greener. After using monitor with those out of box settings, it made every other light in my house look strange. Now after using those on post everything look very nice. I have philips hue 3gen lights set to 6500k and this is very similar color (My hue lights havent calibrated. Only set up via program so cannot be 100% sure are they really 6500k or just near it)

I think they will refund the price if we ask and say we could return the monitor if you dont return money. Works at least most of places. I hate when companies changes prices very fast after I have bought something.


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> What color settings are you using? I copied those http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-15.html#post27238121 and it look very much better than what it looked like 70 contrast and out of box colors. Out of box colors was yellowish/greener. After using monitor with those out of box settings, it made every other light in my house look strange. Now after using those on post everything look very nice. I have philips hue 3gen lights set to 6500k and this is very similar color (My hue lights havent calibrated. Only set up via program so cannot be 100% sure are they really 6500k or just near it)
> 
> I think they will refund the price if we ask and say we could return the monitor if you dont return money. Works at least most of places. I hate when companies changes prices very fast after I have bought something.


The out of box settings look good to my eye, just gamma 3 and brightness 38. No yellow or blue tints. I tried fiddling with the settings but don't really see the difference, so I'm going with the default contrast and 50,50,50 to ensure maximum contrast ratio.

Might have to try thoses for a while again.


----------



## JackCY

How is the sharpness compared to XB271HU? XF270HUA is blurrier, compared to neutral sharpness C27HG70 it looks poor and I can definitely see now why I didn't like the text on it as much as my old IPS. Couple this with slight contrast difference and the clarity difference is quite noticeable...
No idea why they had to do a blur pass on most of the AUO IPS monitors.

Though this LG so far is also reported to suffer from blurring 
Someone has a link or can provide a slightly out of focus photo of LG showing lagom.nl sharpness? I think someone did but I didn't save it. It's a shame if they ruined this AUO VA with blurring too.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> How is the sharpness compared to XB271HU? XF270HUA is blurrier, compared to neutral sharpness C27HG70 it looks poor and I can definitely see now why I didn't like the text on it as much as my old IPS. Couple this with slight contrast difference and the clarity difference is quite noticeable...
> No idea why they had to do a blur pass on most of the AUO IPS monitors.
> 
> Though this LG so far is also reported to suffer from blurring
> Someone has a link or can provide a slightly out of focus photo of LG showing lagom.nl sharpness? I think someone did but I didn't save it. It's a shame if they ruined this AUO VA with blurring too.


What was the overclock.net text test?

The text isn't as sharp as U2312HM with similar PPI, but with cleartype tuned it's far more readable and easier on eyes than the XB271HU in long term use, because of the larger size I think.


----------



## JackCY

This one: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php

There should be no messing with any of the thin or thick be it vertical or horizontal lines. Samsung can do it, old TN can do it and all well made monitors should do it, as in show the source without applying sharpening or blurring and if they offer such option be it an option where there is a neutral setting available. My old Z24i IPS was over sharpened by default but it had setting for sharpness and neutral setting was available.
Most AUO IPS 144Hz I remember have suffered from blurring since release :/ No idea if a single monitor using it exists without that issue.

You view the lagom sharpness image at 100% scaling = no scaling and take a slightly out of focus photo, it should all blend in to a uniform color. If your gamma is off then the solid center will be darker/brighter. If your image is sharpened or blurred then the thin/thick lines will create squares/rectangles that are darker/brighter instead of the proper gray they should be. If you've seen it before on a neutral untouched sharpness panel you will spot the issue immediately or if you have a panel side by side as I do now, it's plain as day without having to take a photo. If you don't know and for sharing a photo is best.

Also Samsung for example buzzes when this pattern is shown and doesn't like it, even gray color on other parts of the page changes tone. It's the inversion issues of Samsung.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> This one: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php
> 
> There should be no messing with any of the thin or thick be it vertical or horizontal lines. Samsung can do it, old TN can do it and all well made monitors should do it, as in show the source without applying sharpening or blurring and if they offer such option be it an option where there is a neutral setting available. My old Z24i IPS was over sharpened by default but it had setting for sharpness and neutral setting was available.
> Most AUO IPS 144Hz I remember have suffered from blurring since release :/ No idea if a single monitor using it exists without that issue.
> 
> You view the lagom sharpness image at 100% scaling = no scaling and take a slightly out of focus photo, it should all blend in to a uniform color. If your gamma is off then the solid center will be darker/brighter. If your image is sharpened or blurred then the thin/thick lines will create squares/rectangles that are darker/brighter instead of the proper gray they should be. If you've seen it before on a neutral untouched sharpness panel you will spot the issue immediately or if you have a panel side by side as I do now, it's plain as day without having to take a photo. If you don't know and for sharing a photo is best.
> 
> Also Samsung for example buzzes when this pattern is shown and doesn't like it, even gray color on other parts of the page changes tone. It's the inversion issues of Samsung.


That's the nearest I can get it to how it looks when squinting eyes


----------



## JackCY

If you notice any tall darker rectangles, it is bluring. It might a little, hopefully not as much as XF270HUA and probably all other AUO M270. There is no sharpness adjustment right if I remember correctly? XF270HUA has none as well. C27HG70 has it and default 60 = neutral.
If it all blends together exceptionally well then it is neutral.

Squinting eyes works too, C27HG70 blends in no problem, XF270HUA tall darker rectangles show up = blurring.

For a moment when I had the C27HG70 first I thought it's sharpening but it does not in SDR mode, only in HDR (there is some tons of crap in HDR mode... wouldn't be surprised if it lagged too in it). Seeing both side by side the sharpness difference is very visible on anything even movies, everywhere.

Here is a guide picture I found on OCN that shows the different sharpness results for lagom.nl/sharpness:










low = blurring, correct = untouched/neutral, high = sharpening


----------



## 12345us3r

The XF270HUA has much better text sharpness than this monitor. Both are worse than my Dell S2716DG in that regard but the LG is the clear loser.


----------



## JackCY

Wow, I can even see the gray blur pixels on text on this XF270HUA up close where as on C27HG70 there is nothing like that it's black text no gray pixels.

What do you see on the LG if you look at this text written here in Firefox with Clear-blur-type disabled (or notepad should do it with most old fonts)? As in Firefox with no front smoothing = text is not antialiased or otherwise blurred in software so all you get should be a nice black text on some bright grayish OCN background.
Or you can read/look at the attached test image 100% no scaling that has no font smoothing, or Eizo standalone test has such text for testing as well.

For example letter "w" the inside what should be white pixels are bright gray instead. It makes all text look more fat and fuzzy/blurrier. On photos and movies it's also easy to prefer the Samsung due to it's neutral sharpness, with text neutral sharpness is easier on eyes no questions about it.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

You guys don’t notice overshoot using Faster? I swear by Fast, looks much cleaner to me in movement. Maybe because I’m usually pushing very high frame rates with my 8700k+1080Ti combo, usually in the 130-165 range for games I play most.

I also swear by Gamma mode 2, as mode 3 just crushes those blacks IMO. Different strokes I suppose..


----------



## MistaSparkul

HuckleberryFinn said:


> You guys don’t notice overshoot using Faster? I swear by Fast, looks much cleaner to me in movement. Maybe because I’m usually pushing very high frame rates with my 8700k+1080Ti combo, usually in the 130-165 range for games I play most.
> 
> I also swear by Gamma mode 2, as mode 3 just crushes those blacks IMO. Different strokes I suppose..


I did notice some overshoot so I reverted back to Fast afterwards. As for gamma mode well there could possibly be variation among individual units when it comes to gamma. I remember some PG278Q's shipping with 1.8 gamma instead of 2.2 so maybe gamma mode 2 for you is closer to 2.2 while gamma mode 3 for some of us is the one to go for.


----------



## Maten

MistaSparkul said:


> I did notice some overshoot so I reverted back to Fast afterwards. As for gamma mode well there could possibly be variation among individual units when it comes to gamma. I remember some PG278Q's shipping with 1.8 gamma instead of 2.2 so maybe gamma mode 2 for you is closer to 2.2 while gamma mode 3 for some of us is the one to go for.


Its also where your eyes are you adjusted to. I usually read from some review or such settings for achieving most close to 6500k. I used to have calibration device, but it was lot of work to learn how to use HCFR and to know how it should be adjusted to gain the desired settings. Now days the close 6500k is enough for me.

If i watched this LG monitor and then my TV there was very big diffrence out of box settings. Now after copying settings here they look close to similar. My TV is also VA panel. Also my Philips Hue lights look normal now. Out of box settings made lights look very blue. I am very sure that none of them is exactly 6500k, 2.2 gamma etc. but they are very close to it. I am now using Gamma mode 2, because with these later settings mode 3 looked a little bit too dark. I also noticed there was some negative effects with response time being fastest. In sites like steam there was some ghosting in texts that did not happen in fast mode.


----------



## barsik228

If that, LG does not want to recognize the problem in any way, and offer only to return the monitor, it's a pity) I'm waiting for the new DP cable to come and try with it.


----------



## JackCY

@barsik228 They are offering a repair.

Slightly different than what you wrote, they recognize the issue, recommend again some vague OSD setting even I don't know what they are trying with that and then offer a repair of the monitor if issue persists.


----------



## Rex4748

They're recommending 'OSD lock', which just locks your settings. I have it on now, but I can't see how it has anything to do with this issue. It's not even the settings OSD that keeps popping up.

I contacted support again today because they failed to email me back, and they just offered a repair. They have no idea what I'm even talking about when I try to explain, and they admitted to having no way of contacting the engineers. They're assuming this can be repaired, but they have absolutely no clue. Their knowledge begins and ends with the handbook they've been given, and without any way to contact someone who knows what they're talking about, this is pretty much the end of the road as far as that goes.

Based on what has been reported in this thread:
- Gsync on/off makes no difference
- HDMI vs DP makes no difference
- Switching the cable makes no difference (for me, at least)

I'm going to try with a different computer soon to see if it that's does anything. If it doesn't, I'm going to get a replacement, as I'm still within 30 days. If that has an issue as well, I'm going to assume this model is just defective and either keep it and deal with the OSD popping up every day, or learn to deal with IPS glow.

*Edit:* I did manage to get ahold of someone at LG via email, and he CCed several people who can apparently help with this. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Leopardi

HuckleberryFinn said:


> You guys don’t notice overshoot using Faster? I swear by Fast, looks much cleaner to me in movement. Maybe because I’m usually pushing very high frame rates with my 8700k+1080Ti combo, usually in the 130-165 range for games I play most.
> 
> I also swear by Gamma mode 2, as mode 3 just crushes those blacks IMO. Different strokes I suppose..


I can see slight increase in overshoot with Faster compared to Fast in a website test (not too bad; equal to the Normal setting on XB271HU), but don't see any overshoot in-game. It just reduces the smear and overall is cleaner in the dark in-room environments of Siege, so that's what I use.

XB271HU on the fastest setting looked like you had some LSD, here it's made usable.


----------



## barsik228

Rex4748 said:


> They're recommending 'OSD lock', which just locks your settings. I have it on now, but I can't see how it has anything to do with this issue. It's not even the settings OSD that keeps popping up.
> 
> I contacted support again today because they failed to email me back, and they just offered a repair. They have no idea what I'm even talking about when I try to explain, and they admitted to having no way of contacting the engineers. They're assuming this can be repaired, but they have absolutely no clue. Their knowledge begins and ends with the handbook they've been given, and without any way to contact someone who knows what they're talking about, this is pretty much the end of the road as far as that goes.
> 
> Based on what has been reported in this thread:
> - Gsync on/off makes no difference
> - HDMI vs DP makes no difference
> - Switching the cable makes no difference (for me, at least)
> 
> I'm going to try with a different computer soon to see if it that's does anything. If it doesn't, I'm going to get a replacement, as I'm still within 30 days. If that has an issue as well, I'm going to assume this model is just defective and either keep it and deal with the OSD popping up every day, or learn to deal with IPS glow.
> 
> *Edit:* I did manage to get ahold of someone at LG via email, and he CCed several people who can apparently help with this. Fingers crossed.



This is complete insanity, the problem is clearly solved simply by a new firmware, but they simply do not want to do anything! I will wait for your feedback with a solution.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Is this the only 32" 2560x1440 144hz gsync monitor out there ?
I have a 27" and 24" 144hz gsync screens but I would like something bigger.


----------



## JackCY

Rex4748 said:


> They're recommending 'OSD lock', which just locks your settings. I have it on now, but I can't see how it has anything to do with this issue. It's not even the settings OSD that keeps popping up.
> 
> I contacted support again today because they failed to email me back, and they just offered a repair. They have no idea what I'm even talking about when I try to explain, and they admitted to having no way of contacting the engineers. They're assuming this can be repaired, but they have absolutely no clue. Their knowledge begins and ends with the handbook they've been given, and without any way to contact someone who knows what they're talking about, this is pretty much the end of the road as far as that goes.
> 
> Based on what has been reported in this thread:
> - Gsync on/off makes no difference
> - HDMI vs DP makes no difference
> - Switching the cable makes no difference (for me, at least)
> 
> I'm going to try with a different computer soon to see if it that's does anything. If it doesn't, I'm going to get a replacement, as I'm still within 30 days. If that has an issue as well, I'm going to assume this model is just defective and either keep it and deal with the OSD popping up every day, or learn to deal with IPS glow.
> 
> *Edit:* I did manage to get ahold of someone at LG via email, and he CCed several people who can apparently help with this. Fingers crossed.


:thumb: Let us know, and let them know this issue is common and they gotta patch it, inform their customer service channels what to do, probably to offer repair and instead of trying to push weird OSD settings changes that don't have any effect anyway, to say "it's a firmware issue pls send it to us for repair" or "here is a tool and firmware update for you to download".


----------



## Ford8484

Acer has a monitor out there I believe- but I'm pretty sure it uses the Samsung panel which has more issues.


----------



## JackCY

outofmyheadyo said:


> Is this the only 32" 2560x1440 144hz gsync monitor out there ?
> I have a 27" and 24" 144hz gsync screens but I would like something bigger.





Ford8484 said:


> Acer has a monitor out there I believe- but I'm pretty sure it uses the Samsung panel which has more issues.


This and Acer Z321QU exist as far as I know for VA. For IPS/TN/OLED I think none. No one was able yet to provide any details or photos about Z321QU I've tried multiple times but no one came through. Some owners are out there, the Acer is around 725 EUR. Acer is curved though = more things to go wrong and personally I HATE curved monitors with passion now  The distortion even at 27" is too much when they use 1800R messed up curve, it messes with distance perception in games and so on. No thank you, I will take defect free undistorted flat panel any time of the day.

LG gets thumbs up from me :thumb: for choosing to stick with good old flat panel and not jumping on a curved hype train headed to fail station.


----------



## 12345us3r

JackCY said:


> LG gets thumbs up from me :thumb: for choosing to stick with good old flat panel and not jumping on a curved hype train headed to fail station.


LG has lots of curved monitors.


----------



## Rex4748

*LG Corporate Office

*"Hello,

I am reaching out to inform you that the email that you sent in regarding potential software issues in a monitor you own has been passed along your our developers and factory technicians for review. We appreciate you taking the time to provide this information. If we require any more information from you, we will promptly reach out. We will also let you know if a software patch is created.

Thank you for being an LG customer,
Cyrus"


----------



## JackCY

Where do you contact LG about issues?  Do they have some nice webpage to report product issues on?

---

As long as they don't curve this 32GK850 it gets a :thumb:
All the rest they make curved gets a :thumbsdow


----------



## barsik228

Rex4748 said:


> *LG Corporate Office
> 
> *"Hello,
> 
> I am reaching out to inform you that the email that you sent in regarding potential software issues in a monitor you own has been passed along your our developers and factory technicians for review. We appreciate you taking the time to provide this information. If we require any more information from you, we will promptly reach out. We will also let you know if a software patch is created.
> 
> Thank you for being an LG customer,
> Cyrus"



I'm very glad that you managed to achieve an adequate response from LG


----------



## Rex4748

JackCY said:


> Where do you contact LG about issues?  Do they have some nice webpage to report product issues on?


No, I searched around for contact info for some of their corporate employees and started sending out emails. One of them answered within a few minutes and was nice enough to CC a bunch of people to help get this seen. Got the second email the next day.


----------



## JackCY

I guess otherwise it would be the usual customer service webpage they should have and regular crappy response.
It would be nice if they were aware of the pop up and sharpness issues so they can fix it in firmware and not repeat these mistakes with 850F.


----------



## Rex4748

After some testing, I've figured out how to trigger it. The OSD bug will show up _exactly_ 12 hours after the monitor has been turned on, down to the minute.

I do not know:
- If the monitor needs to be off for a certain period of time beforehand.
- If this will happen continuously if the monitor is left on for 24 hours or more without being turned off in between.
- If briefly turning the monitor off resets the counter.

All I did was turn the monitor off overnight (about 8 hours), turn it on at 11:40am (making sure to note the exact time), leave the monitor on for 12 hours. At exactly 11:40pm, there it was. If anyone who has this monitor can test this and let me know what happens, I'd appreciate it. I'm going to try to send them another email soon with more information. Hopefully being able to reproduce this will help get it fixed.


----------



## barsik228

Rex4748 said:


> After some testing, I've figured out how to trigger it. The OSD bug will show up _exactly_ 12 hours after the monitor has been turned on, down to the minute.
> 
> I do not know:
> - If the monitor needs to be off for a certain period of time beforehand.
> - If this will happen continuously if the monitor is left on for 24 hours or more without being turned off in between.
> - If briefly turning the monitor off resets the counter.
> 
> All I did was turn the monitor off overnight (about 8 hours), turn it on at 11:40am (making sure to note the exact time), leave the monitor on for 12 hours. At exactly 11:40pm, there it was. If anyone who has this monitor can test this and let me know what happens, I'd appreciate it. I'm going to try to send them another email soon with more information. Hopefully being able to reproduce this will help get it fixed.


At me all so the friend, all over again I thought that it occurs after 24 hours, but then I understood that OSD appears earlier, and when this window appears, the monitor does not react at all to the gestures of the joystick below.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Rex4748 said:


> After some testing, I've figured out how to trigger it. The OSD bug will show up _exactly_ 12 hours after the monitor has been turned on, down to the minute.
> 
> I do not know:
> - If the monitor needs to be off for a certain period of time beforehand.
> - If this will happen continuously if the monitor is left on for 24 hours or more without being turned off in between.
> - If briefly turning the monitor off resets the counter.
> 
> All I did was turn the monitor off overnight (about 8 hours), turn it on at 11:40am (making sure to note the exact time), leave the monitor on for 12 hours. At exactly 11:40pm, there it was. If anyone who has this monitor can test this and let me know what happens, I'd appreciate it. I'm going to try to send them another email soon with more information. Hopefully being able to reproduce this will help get it fixed.


Ah so that's what causes it eh. I have never had my monitor on that long at all so no wonder it's never happened to me before. Guess I'll give it a try today and see what happens.


----------



## Leopardi

How bad are the vertical lines for those of you who've returned it because of that? I think I can see very faint lines for a second once in a while when I look for them by panning the camera against walls in GTA V. But nothing that you can actually see while playing.

Also if anyone of you could post how the camera captures BLB spots from a few meters with calibrated settings, I'd appreciate it. 

This is pretty close to how mine looks like to the eye in a dark room at 19% brightness, just a bit exaggerated:


----------



## 12345us3r

They are not as blatant as on my Dell S2716DG which has much thicker lines but you will notice they occur very often if you know what you are looking for.

Just look at faces in Far Cry 5. You can clearly see the lines there.


----------



## Leopardi

12345us3r said:


> They are not as blatant as on my Dell S2716DG which has much thicker lines but you will notice they occur very often if you know what you are looking for.
> 
> Just look at faces in Far Cry 5. You can clearly see the lines there.


Do you have a video example where this occurs?


----------



## MistaSparkul

So I left my monitor on for 12 hours and....nothing happened with the OSD. However it has been powered on ever since I got months ago, it's just been on standby mode whenever I'm not using it. Don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Rex4748

Okay, I tried turning it off for 60 seconds earlier, after it had been on for a couple hours, and I can confirm that it does indeed reset the counter.



MistaSparkul said:


> So I left my monitor on for 12 hours and....nothing happened with the OSD. However it has been powered on ever since I got months ago, it's just been on standby mode whenever I'm not using it. Don't know if that makes a difference.


Hm, interesting. It's possible it only happens once each time the monitor is turned on. That will be my next test. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## mikeyo

Rex4748 said:


> Okay, I tried turning it off for 60 seconds earlier, after it had been on for a couple hours, and I can confirm that it does indeed reset the counter.
> 
> 
> Hm, interesting. It's possible it only happens once each time the monitor is turned on. That will be my next test. Thanks for the feedback.


I leave mine on and let it go to standby only when I lock my screen. The OSD does come on randomly still but I hardly ever see it as I tend to be in front of my screen for only a few hours at a time. It's a very strange issue.


----------



## Will0w

Leopardi said:


> How bad are the vertical lines for those of you who've returned it because of that? I think I can see very faint lines for a second once in a while when I look for them by panning the camera against walls in GTA V. But nothing that you can actually see while playing.
> 
> Also if anyone of you could post how the camera captures BLB spots from a few meters with calibrated settings, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> This is pretty close to how mine looks like to the eye in a dark room at 19% brightness, just a bit exaggerated:


I took two with my phone. ISO 800 is just a bit exaggerated. Maybe should have taken with higher ISO to exaggerate more. Monitor was set the the same brightness 19, gamma 3, rgb 50, 48, 46.

ISO 400
https://aijaa.com/img/b/00400/14563722.jpg

ISO 800
https://aijaa.com/img/b/00776/14563721.jpg

Edit:
Added ISO 1600 and ISO 3200

ISO 1600
https://aijaa.com/img/b/00748/14563728.jpg

ISO 3200
https://aijaa.com/img/b/00484/14563730.jpg


----------



## Leopardi

Will0w said:


> I took two with my phone. ISO 800 is just a bit exaggerated. Maybe should have taken with higher ISO to exaggerate more. Monitor was set the the same brightness 19, gamma 3, rgb 50, 48, 46.
> 
> ISO 400
> https://aijaa.com/img/b/00400/14563722.jpg
> 
> ISO 800
> https://aijaa.com/img/b/00776/14563721.jpg
> 
> Edit:
> Added ISO 1600 and ISO 3200
> 
> ISO 1600
> https://aijaa.com/img/b/00748/14563728.jpg
> 
> ISO 3200
> https://aijaa.com/img/b/00484/14563730.jpg


So basically no BLB patterns at all visible to the eye even in a dark room, just uniform black?


----------



## Will0w

Leopardi said:


> So basically no BLB patterns at all visible to the eye even in a dark room, just uniform black?


Yes. Although black could be a bit deeper, it kind of glows a little to the naked eye in complete dark although it is uniform without clouding or bleed. It is deep enough that when watching movies with black bars you wouldn't see glow on top or below.
I should take similar pictures of Bl3200 for comparison or by side by side. I think it has deeper blacks but I also think it loses some detail in deep blacks.

Still it is quite good. Only Oled would remove glow totally.


----------



## Leopardi

Will0w said:


> Yes. Although black could be a bit deeper, it kind of glows a little to the naked eye in complete dark although it is uniform without clouding or bleed. It is deep enough that when watching movies with black bars you wouldn't see glow on top or below.
> I should take similar pictures of Bl3200 for comparison or by side by side. I think it has deeper blacks but I also think it loses some detail in deep blacks.
> 
> Still it is quite good. Only Oled would remove glow totally.


I'm a bit envious with my BLB situation, although it turns into that uniform inky black with a room light on. Is your unit also from the small stock that Jimms got?


----------



## JackCY

Will0w said:


> I took two with my phone. ISO 800 is just a bit exaggerated. Maybe should have taken with higher ISO to exaggerate more. Monitor was set the the same brightness 19, gamma 3, rgb 50, 48, 46.
> 
> ISO 400
> https://aijaa.com/img/b/00400/14563722.jpg
> 
> ISO 800
> https://aijaa.com/img/b/00776/14563721.jpg
> 
> Edit:
> Added ISO 1600 and ISO 3200
> 
> ISO 1600
> https://aijaa.com/img/b/00748/14563728.jpg
> 
> ISO 3200
> https://aijaa.com/img/b/00484/14563730.jpg



"Impressive."


----------



## Will0w

Leopardi said:


> I'm a bit envious with my BLB situation, although it turns into that uniform inky black with a room light on. Is your unit also from the small stock that Jimms got?


Same stock. I ordered immediately I saw Maten's post about availability.


----------



## amd7674

*To upgrade or not to upgrade?*

Currently I have LG 32LD450 w/S-IPS panel. It 32” 1080p display running at 60Hz and can be o/c to 75Hz. My rig has [email protected]hz and gtx 1070. Other than gaming, I’m doing some light (hobby) photo editing LR/DXO. My wife uses for daily browsing/office work. I’ve been very happy with 32” IPS panel, however for gaming (gsync) I would like to play at +60FPS and 1440k would be welcome for photo editing (although colors on IPS > VA). Also ’m not even sure if my gtx1070 would be sufficient/good enough to drive 1440k res at high FPS.

I’m in Canada, so I would have to order it from newegg.ca (bad pixel return policy) Are there many bad copies people received from newegg? 

Thoughts?

TIA


----------



## MistaSparkul

amd7674 said:


> Currently I have LG 32LD450 w/S-IPS panel. It 32” 1080p display running at 60Hz and can be o/c to 75Hz. My rig has [email protected] and gtx 1070. Other than gaming, I’m doing some light (hobby) photo editing LR/DXO. My wife uses for daily browsing/office work. I’ve been very happy with 32” IPS panel, however for gaming (gsync) I would like to play at +60FPS and 1440k would be welcome for photo editing (although colors on IPS > VA). Also ’m not even sure if my gtx1070 would be sufficient/good enough to drive 1440k res at high FPS.
> 
> I’m in Canada, so I would have to order it from newegg.ca (bad pixel return policy) Are there many bad copies people received from newegg?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> TIA /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif


Well you need to keep in mind that color accuracy doesn't mean anything without good uniformity. When you calibrate your display you are only calibrating a single point on the monitor and if the uniformity is piss poor then the rest of your screen is still inaccurate. This LG has the best uniformity of any LCD that I have used so it may serve your photo editing needs well. As for web browsing and office work that is where this monitor does poorly due to slightly worst than average text clarity. As long as you can try the monitor out and return it hassle free then give it a shot.


----------



## amd7674

MistaSparkul said:


> Well you need to keep in mind that color accuracy doesn't mean anything without good uniformity. When you calibrate your display you are only calibrating a single point on the monitor and if the uniformity is piss poor then the rest of your screen is still inaccurate. This LG has the best uniformity of any LCD that I have used so it may serve your photo editing needs well. As for web browsing and office work that is where this monitor does poorly due to slightly worst than average text clarity. As long as you can try the monitor out and return it hassle free then give it a shot.


thank you for a prompt feedback . I don't think I have any "hassle free" buying options. I will wait for TFT Central review first before pulling the trigger. Also I hope there will be more feedback to my post . Do you think 32" IPS at 1080p (low PPI) would be still better for browsing/office work than this 32" VA at 1440p (higher PPI)? I believe the pixel structure is different, but I cannot imagine it would be worst. I wish I could try the monitor before ordering it ;-(


----------



## MistaSparkul

amd7674 said:


> thank you for a prompt feedback . I don't think I have any "hassle free" buying options. I will wait for TFT Central review first before pulling the trigger. Also I hope there will be more feedback to my post . Do you think 32" IPS at 1080p (low PPI) would be still better for browsing/office work than this 32" VA at 1440p (higher PPI)? I believe the pixel structure is different, but I cannot imagine it would be worst. I wish I could try the monitor before ordering it ;-(


Hmm well that's a good point. Going from 1080p to 1440p may just increase overall clarity enough that it ends up being an improvement in text sharpness. The review from TFTC should be out any day now as well.


----------



## mitabu

+1 with the osd pop up problem. Usually happens when I'm watching fullscreen video through Vlc or the Netflix app.


----------



## JackCY

amd7674 said:


> Currently I have LG 32LD450 w/S-IPS panel. It 32” 1080p display running at 60Hz and can be o/c to 75Hz. My rig has [email protected] and gtx 1070. Other than gaming, I’m doing some light (hobby) photo editing LR/DXO. My wife uses for daily browsing/office work. I’ve been very happy with 32” IPS panel, however for gaming (gsync) I would like to play at +60FPS and 1440k would be welcome for photo editing (although colors on IPS > VA). Also ’m not even sure if my gtx1070 would be sufficient/good enough to drive 1440k res at high FPS.
> 
> I’m in Canada, so I would have to order it from newegg.ca (bad pixel return policy) Are there many bad copies people received from newegg?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> TIA


For photos IPS > VA no doubt for anything 24"+ especially. 1070 can push 1440p "OK". I have a 1060 and 1440p is fine for me.



MistaSparkul said:


> Well you need to keep in mind that color accuracy doesn't mean anything without good uniformity. When you calibrate your display you are only calibrating a single point on the monitor and if the uniformity is piss poor then the rest of your screen is still inaccurate. This LG has the best uniformity of any LCD that I have used so it may serve your photo editing needs well. As for web browsing and office work that is where this monitor does poorly due to slightly worst than average text clarity. As long as you can try the monitor out and return it hassle free then give it a shot.


It has nice uniformity indeed from reports so far, WHEN, you look at it at ideal angle ==> unless you're sitting 2 meters away the uniformity is very poor to the user. The color and black angles are awful for accuracy and any photo editing sitting 70-100cm away.



amd7674 said:


> thank you for a prompt feedback . I don't think I have any "hassle free" buying options. I will wait for TFT Central review first before pulling the trigger. Also I hope there will be more feedback to my post . Do you think 32" IPS at 1080p (low PPI) would be still better for browsing/office work than this 32" VA at 1440p (higher PPI)? I believe the pixel structure is different, but I cannot imagine it would be worst. I wish I could try the monitor before ordering it ;-(


You have to prioritize, high resolution big size accurate IPS is good for photos, small resolution smaller size TN is good for gaming, high resolution big size VA is "good" for movies/TV use.

hardware.info has monitor comparisons and they already reviewed this monitor, maybe they also reviewed your old one to compare at least some things. The only thing waiting to be seen from TFTC is more precise transition time measurements and there is probably nothing surprising anyway. If you don't like issues with transitions from blacks then VA is to be avoided altogether so far. Or if you don't like the low viewing angles and iris effects this causes.

Best to buy where you can easily return.

32" 1080p is probably awful PPI wise. 1440p isn't that great either. 4k is the way to go for 32" but that is not good for gaming with current slow GPUs.


----------



## Maten

@JackCY you seem to have very strong opinions about this monitor even you havent used it. I am currently using monitor from 90cm range, but will propably take it bit nearer and its absolutely best monitor i have ever used considering viewing angles. IPS had a lot more problems with them, because of glow. I have had Dell U2711H, Dell U2312hm and if i remember correctly 3 more IPS monitors so I have personal experience from them. 

I could have bought any monitor there is on market and I chose this and if I could make same choice again I would still pick this. Dark caves in games is just amazing compared to TN and IPS. Also no issues with CS GO either. For games and movies i would choose this, but propably for competive gaming i would choose TN and for photo editing IPS.

1440p put my 1080 11gbps on its knees easily on many games.


----------



## Leopardi

Yeah the viewing angles seem better than CHG70 by a quite large margin. For example on forums with dark layout, I could clearly see a cone in the middle with the CHG70, while on the 32GK850G it's pretty much indistinguishable. 

With bright colors the viewing angles appear mostly like the shadowing on the XB271HU at right & left edges in a 60-70cm distance - increase distance to ~80cm and it's gone.


----------



## padman

TFT Central review is up -> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_32gk850g.htm


----------



## MistaSparkul

Finally


----------



## traks

So they pretty much confirmed what has been said here already. And even with a cherry picked panel, its still only better than the other gaming panels in dark scenes..


----------



## 12345us3r

I would say the lack of IPS glow is a huge advantage but the blurry text and pixel inversion are definitely deal breakers for me.


----------



## gypsygib

What I find most interesting about the review is that Lim's Cave was right. Despite what some owners on here said about motion clarity, the ideal Hz is 120Hz. Pretty good for a guy without any top end equipment to measure.

Also received an "Approved" instead of "Recommended" rating. So pretty much the same as Lim's Cave and Hardware.info in terms of ranking, but each person has their own priorities.


----------



## Will0w

Lims and Tft both said faster response times is the way to go. I think monitors have variance on this regard. 
When I test different UFO's I get more smearing with faster. Not sure if I would notice difference in games, haven't tested enough.

They had difference on color temps and gamma. Lims monitor was cool and Tft's warm by default. Gamma 3 was good for Lim and for Tft gamma 1.
I don't have any calibration devices but to me mine is cool by default same as Lims and but I am starting to prefer gamma 2 setting, with setting 3 It loses some details in darker content.

Other minor cons I would add to this monitor are lack of sharpness setting and need for more gamma settings. If there were settings between 1-5 I would choose 4 to get more ideal gamma for me.


----------



## dw28

I've measured mine with an X-Rite i1 DisplayPro, and my gamma is definitely closest to 2.2 with Mode 2... slightly overbright. Mode 1 is way too bright, and Mode 3 is not too far off, and unless using an ICC profile is slightly preferable despite not being as close as Mode 2.

So yeah... looks like there's some variance!


----------



## dw28

Will0w said:


> Other minor cons I would add to this monitor are lack of sharpness setting and need for more gamma settings.


I never understand the point of sharpness settings on digital screens. There's one setting that shows pixels unaltered (Usually arbitrarily "50" on a 0-100 slider), and every setting either side either applies a blur filter, or a sharpen filter. Surely for a monitor, you just want it to show precisely what it's being sent?


----------



## Will0w

dw28 said:


> I never understand the point of sharpness settings on digital screens. There's one setting that shows pixels unaltered (Usually arbitrarily "50" on a 0-100 slider), and every setting either side either applies a blur filter, or a sharpen filter. Surely for a monitor, you just want it to show precisely what it's being sent?


I thought so too but if picture sharpness was unaltered on this monitor, wouldn't test images for sharpness show exacly that. For example Lagoms:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php

Which shows both gamma and sharpness being a bit off. Shouldn't atleast sharpness be correct?


----------



## gypsygib

Will0w said:


> Lims and Tft both said faster response times is the way to go. I think monitors have variance on this regard.
> When I test different UFO's I get more smearing with faster. Not sure if I would notice difference in games, haven't tested enough.
> 
> They had difference on color temps and gamma. Lims monitor was cool and Tft's warm by default. Gamma 3 was good for Lim and for Tft gamma 1.
> I don't have any calibration devices but to me mine is cool by default same as Lims and but I am starting to prefer gamma 2 setting, with setting 3 It loses some details in darker content.
> 
> Other minor cons I would add to this monitor are lack of sharpness setting and need for more gamma settings. If there were settings between 1-5 I would choose 4 to get more ideal gamma for me.


Another thing with Lim's is that his contrast ratio was lower, in the early 2000s. TFT got one with among the best contrast ratio's seen for the monitor. I think another person's came with a contrast ratio in the mid 2000s too. 

I agree that I wish these monitor's came with a sharpness setting. They should all come with default no over/undersharpen but many don't and without a setting, there's no way to fix it.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Yeah even my unit doesn't reach 3000:1 contrast. Mine is 2700:1 so it seems like there id rather huge variance when it comes to contrast. Going from 2300 all the way to 3000 is quite the gap.


----------



## larrydavid

It looks like this panel only struggles with Black->lighter transitions, whereas most VA panels have issues with black-> lighter, dark->lighter, and light->dark transitions. So this panel really is a huge improvement over most of them on the market.

The results really aren't disappointing, IMO. Obviously, we'd like the problematic transitions to be much better, but it's still a very nice improvement.


----------



## Onasi

Hello, everyone. Registered more or less because of buying the monitor in question and saw that this thread is probably the most active discussion on the matter on the web. As such, wanted to share my impressions and also ask for a bit of advice.

So a bit of a background. I decided to get a faster screen with G-Sync couple of months ago. I used a 1080p IPS monitor for the last 5 or 6 years. I can't even remember now. It was (still is, I suppose) a Viewsonic VP2365-LED. One of an older generation of e-IPS, the one with pretty hard matte coating and plenty of "dirty screen" effect. Not that it bothered me much. It also had 0 overdrive. At all. And 60 Hz. Still managed to play some competitive FPS without too much issue on a decent level. So that might put in perspective why this LG is a massive improvement for me despite the problematic dark transitions.

My first go-to purchase was a SWIFT PG279Q. At first I thought I had hit a jackpot. No dead or stuck pixels. No dirt. Minimal bleed, really only noticeable in the lower right corner and even then only on dark content without any lights on. So great, luck is on my side, right? Yeah, no. As I used it, I noticed a fairly terrible color temp uniformity problem - pretty much the entire upper left corner was warmer. As in - it was yellow. On any white or light gray background (read - most of the web) it WAS a bother. Even worse, the issue actually got worse with use, as if the yellow patch "spread" to the nearby areas of the screen. So I returned it. Had to go through the resellers warranty claim and wait for a month to get my shekels back, but eventually all was good. After that I was a bit nervous to buy another AUO AHVA high refresh panel. The lottery did not really hold much appeal. 

Imagine how elated I was when shops nearby started to sell the LG. Yeah, it was bigger and it's a VA, but the buzz was positive and actually this very thread swayed my opinion. So I bought it. And it's... good. But not flawless. So after a week, here are my impressions, positives first:

1. No dead/stuck pixels on my panel. No dust or insects either. That's good.
2. No BB to speak of.
3. VA glow is minimal. Interestingly, it is most visible on dark gray content, like the Dark Mode of new YT design. Mostly near the lower bezel. Not an issue in practice.
4. Black crush IS there, but I had to actively look for it. Not an issue in real world use.
5. OC to 165 works flawless. Yes, I read the reviews, I know that the recommendation is to keep it at 120, but it feels slightly better at 165 to me in-game.
6. The smearing is there. Noticed it a couple of times in R6:S. Did not bother me, however, it is minimal. But as I mentioned, I was using a VERY slow monitor for a long time and as such I am pretty much blind to that effect in practice. 
7. Contrast is good, colors are also not bad. Used a Spyder 4 to get it to 6500K. No idea what the exact contrast of my panel is, Spyders are crap at measuring it. Mine gave a result of around 1200, which is obviously not right.
8. Uniformity seems good and DispCAL test seems to agree. No abominable spots like the PG279Q was found.
9. Coating is good, IMO. Can't see the grain at all. Feels very similar to the SWIFT.
10. Viewing angles are OK. Not great, I admit, but mostly fine when sitting at a decent distance.

Now, the bad:

1. The OSD bug happened to me too. But only once when my PC crashed and I restarted it. After around 3-4 minutes the OSD popped up. Never saw it again. I do not turn my monitor off though, so might be that.
2. The LED ring is nice, but what neurosurgeon decided that it should not turn itself off when the monitor is asleep should get hit on the head. As such, I turned it off and kinda forgot about it.
3. The text IS very slightly blurry-ish, but I am not sure if it bothers me yet. At a normal distance it feels fine. But it is there for those sensitive.
4. I might have seen a vertical line once? I am not even sure it was a monitor and not my eyes, but there could have been such an effect once in-game when I played Siege. I will stress that this is a very unsure con since it might have been just me.
5. But here is the big one - the VA shift. Oh the VA shift. I thought it would not bother me. It... kinda does, but I am not sure whether it's this model overall or just my smple. Let me explain. There is an obvious darkening of the sides when viewing lighter uniform content like the Google page. On the left it's very minor and only really affects the area near the bezel. On the right, however, it is much more pronounced and the shift spreads maybe 5-6 cm from the bezel. It is not a backlight issue it seems since moving my head horizontally gets rid of it. 

EDIT: Oh yeah, forgot to mention - it also gets warm. Not hot, just somewhat warm in normal use. Gets slightly warmer in-game due to G-Sync module working (I assume). Interestingly enough, it really only gets that way in the center of the screeen while the sides are fairly cool. And the warmth in the centre is still there (barely) when the monitor is in sleep mode.

And from the point 5 stems my question - is this possibly a sample exclusive thing? Would it make sense to try and exchange it in a hope that the next sample will have less pronounced shift? Or is it pretty much a VA thing that I should just learn to live with?


----------



## gypsygib

Onasi said:


> Hello, everyone. Registered more or less because of buying the monitor in question and saw that this thread is probably the most active discussion on the matter on the web. As such, wanted to share my impressions and also ask for a bit of advice.
> 
> So a bit of a background. I decided to get a faster screen with G-Sync couple of months ago. I used a 1080p IPS monitor for the last 5 or 6 years. I can't even remember now. It was (still is, I suppose) a Viewsonic VP2365-LED. One of an older generation of e-IPS, the one with pretty hard matte coating and plenty of "dirty screen" effect. Not that it bothered me much. It also had 0 overdrive. At all. And 60 Hz. Still managed to play some competitive FPS without too much issue on a decent level. So that might put in perspective why this LG is a massive improvement for me despite the problematic dark transitions.
> 
> My first go-to purchase was a SWIFT PG279Q. At first I thought I had hit a jackpot. No dead or stuck pixels. No dirt. Minimal bleed, really only noticeable in the lower right corner and even then only on dark content without any lights on. So great, luck is on my side, right? Yeah, no. As I used it, I noticed a fairly terrible color temp uniformity problem - pretty much the entire upper left corner was warmer. As in - it was yellow. On any white or light gray background (read - most of the web) it WAS a bother. Even worse, the issue actually got worse with use, as if the yellow patch "spread" to the nearby areas of the screen. So I returned it. Had to go through the resellers warranty claim and wait for a month to get my shekels back, but eventually all was good. After that I was a bit nervous to buy another AUO AHVA high refresh panel. The lottery did not really hold much appeal.
> 
> Imagine how elated I was when shops nearby started to sell the LG. Yeah, it was bigger and it's a VA, but the buzz was positive and actually this very thread swayed my opinion. So I bought it. And it's... good. But not flawless. So after a week, here are my impressions, positives first:
> 
> 1. No dead/stuck pixels on my panel. No dust or insects either. That's good.
> 2. No BB to speak of.
> 3. VA glow is minimal. Interestingly, it is most visible on dark gray content, like the Dark Mode of new YT design. Mostly near the lower bezel. Not an issue in practice.
> 4. Black crush IS there, but I had to actively look for it. Not an issue in real world use.
> 5. OC to 165 works flawless. Yes, I read the reviews, I know that the recommendation is to keep it at 120, but it feels slightly better at 165 to me in-game.
> 6. The smearing is there. Noticed it a couple of times in R6:S. Did not bother me, however, it is minimal. But as I mentioned, I was using a VERY slow monitor for a long time and as such I am pretty much blind to that effect in practice.
> 7. Contrast is good, colors are also not bad. Used a Spyder 4 to get it to 6500K. No idea what the exact contrast of my panel is, Spyders are crap at measuring it. Mine gave a result of around 1200, which is obviously not right.
> 8. Uniformity seems good and DispCAL test seems to agree. No abominable spots like the PG279Q was found.
> 9. Coating is good, IMO. Can't see the grain at all. Feels very similar to the SWIFT.
> 10. Viewing angles are OK. Not great, I admit, but mostly fine when sitting at a decent distance.
> 
> Now, the bad:
> 
> 1. The OSD bug happened to me too. But only once when my PC crashed and I restarted it. After around 3-4 minutes the OSD popped up. Never saw it again. I do not turn my monitor off though, so might be that.
> 2. The LED ring is nice, but what neurosurgeon decided that it should not turn itself off when the monitor is asleep should get hit on the head. As such, I turned it off and kinda forgot about it.
> 3. The text IS very slightly blurry-ish, but I am not sure if it bothers me yet. At a normal distance it feels fine. But it is there for those sensitive.
> 4. I might have seen a vertical line once? I am not even sure it was a monitor and not my eyes, but there could have been such an effect once in-game when I played Siege. I will stress that this is a very unsure con since it might have been just me.
> 5. But here is the big one - the VA shift. Oh the VA shift. I thought it would not bother me. It... kinda does, but I am not sure whether it's this model overall or just my smple. Let me explain. There is an obvious darkening of the sides when viewing lighter uniform content like the Google page. On the left it's very minor and only really affects the area near the bezel. On the right, however, it is much more pronounced and the shift spreads maybe 5-6 cm from the bezel. It is not a backlight issue it seems since moving my head horizontally gets rid of it.
> 
> And from the point 5 stems my question - is this possibly a sample exclusive thing? Would it make sense to try and exchange it in a hope that the next sample will have less pronounced shift? Or is it pretty much a VA thing that I should just learn to live with?



Sadly, no such thing as a perfect Gsync monitor (despite being arguable some of the most expensive non professional art/video editing monitors) and no matter what panel tech you choose, it's based on what bothers you least or prioritize the most.. Regarding the VA shift or fisheye effect, I know from when it first launched it looked very obvious in all vids but some later videos I've seen don't seem to have it nearly as much, I'd say barely perceptible. Also, TFT made no comment on it and actually said it has good viewing angles so it's possible that on top of contrast ratio, that fisheye effect could also be a lotto.

Also want to point out that this was a very staggered launch in only a few territories with what seems to be a global launch happening now. Haven't seen that for other monitors. It's possible the initial launch was to product test in a real world setting so maybe later models have improved angles and contrast.


----------



## Onasi

gypsygib said:


> Also want to point out that this was a very staggered launch in only a few territories with what seems to be a global launch happening now. Haven't seen that for other monitors. It's possible the initial launch was to product test in a real world setting so maybe later models have improved angles and contrast.


Interestingly enough, mine says Rev.03... Despite being made in August 2017. While a review on a russian site got a newer make with Rev.00. No idea what gives.


----------



## gypsygib

Onasi said:


> Interestingly enough, mine says Rev.03... Despite being made in August 2017. While a review on a russian site got a newer make with Rev.00. No idea what gives.


Very interesting, we know Dell made major changes to subsequent revisions of SG2716.

Edit: Thinking about it, maybe the panel revision and when the unit was actually manufactured could differ. Panel revisions don't seem to show any change in panel model number. The Dell A04 and A07 seem to differ, but the panel model is the same.


----------



## dw28

Will0w said:


> I thought so too but if picture sharpness was unaltered on this monitor, wouldn't test images for sharpness show exacly that. For example Lagoms:
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php
> 
> Which shows both gamma and sharpness being a bit off. Shouldn't atleast sharpness be correct?


It states on that page that the test depends on the gamma being correct, which by default it tends not to be on this panel. With Gamma Mode 2 on mine (which as measured, is very close to true 2.2 on my particular unit) the sharpness test looks almost-perfect. Defocus my eyes a little, and the whole test image blends into a uniform shade of grey. I'd say sharpness is spot-on.

Edit: Just tried it with a full ICC profile applied, and it's even closer.


----------



## Exilon

Onasi said:


> 5. But here is the big one - the VA shift. Oh the VA shift. I thought it would not bother me. It... kinda does, but I am not sure whether it's this model overall or just my smple. Let me explain. There is an obvious darkening of the sides when viewing lighter uniform content like the Google page. On the left it's very minor and only really affects the area near the bezel. On the right, however, it is much more pronounced and the shift spreads maybe 5-6 cm from the bezel. It is not a backlight issue it seems since moving my head horizontally gets rid of it.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, forgot to mention - it also gets warm. Not hot, just somewhat warm in normal use. Gets slightly warmer in-game due to G-Sync module working (I assume). Interestingly enough, it really only gets that way in the center of the screeen while the sides are fairly cool. And the warmth in the centre is still there (barely) when the monitor is in sleep mode.
> 
> And from the point 5 stems my question - is this possibly a sample exclusive thing? Would it make sense to try and exchange it in a hope that the next sample will have less pronounced shift? Or is it pretty much a VA thing that I should just learn to live with?


It's a VA thing and why Samsung really likes to curve their VA panels to reduce the off-angle effects.

There might be some variance, but it's like IPS glow.


----------



## supermiguel

review is up.... http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_32gk850g.htm


----------



## Will0w

dw28 said:


> It states on that page that the test depends on the gamma being correct, which by default it tends not to be on this panel. With Gamma Mode 2 on mine (which as measured, is very close to true 2.2 on my particular unit) the sharpness test looks almost-perfect. Defocus my eyes a little, and the whole test image blends into a uniform shade of grey. I'd say sharpness is spot-on.
> 
> Edit: Just tried it with a full ICC profile applied, and it's even closer.


Could be sharpness is correct but I can't get gamma correct with either setting 2 or 3 being correct which effects how sharpness seems on that image. With calibration device might get it perfect. Would probaly need to change rgb values and add correct icc profile.
For now sharpness and gamma is very very close but not perfect.

The way I look at this image is by going back far enough.


----------



## MistaSparkul

So really the only thing people can nitpick about this monitor that isn't related to the flaws of VA tech itself (viewing angles, slow response times) is.....sharpness. Lol...


----------



## Will0w

MistaSparkul said:


> So really the only thing people can nitpick about this monitor that isn't related to the flaws of VA tech itself (viewing angles, slow response times) is.....sharpness. Lol...


There is nothing to nitpick. Va flaws are minimised and compared to other Va competition this has better everything.


----------



## amd7674

@dw28 & Will0w 

So how is the text overall? (my major concern) For web-browsing and office (word/excel) work? I'm currently using 32" 1080p IPS 60Hz display.
My wife is using the rig and I won't stop hearing if the text/reading will be worst on it. I'm about 28-30" away from the screen (my eyes).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## larrydavid

amd7674 said:


> @dw28 & Will0w
> 
> So how is the text overall? (my major concern) For web-browsing and office (word/excel) work? I'm currently using 32" 1080p IPS 60Hz display.
> My wife is using the rig and I won't stop hearing if the text/reading will be worst on it. I'm about 28-30" away from the screen (my eyes).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Text is a downgrade from my 1440P 27" IPS, but I can't imagine how it won't be an improvement from that low PPI 32".


----------



## Notwist

The TFT central review matches my own experience: it’s the best VA GSync panel you can get, and I’m personally loving it. I came from exclusively using IPS panels designed for color correction, and I still think IPS can perform incredibly well...except there aren’t any IPS GSync panels out there that don’t have a) gaudy “gamerzzz!!!” design or b) serious QC issues. 

For instance, I previously tried the Dell AW3418DW, and after 3 panels all having terrible BLB issues, or major color temperature shifting across the panel, I just gave up and sent it back. Had terrible BLB on a couple Asus Swift IPS panels, and was enjoying an Acer X34p for a short while...until the OC to 100Hz kept spazzing out.

Meanwhile...I had one dead pixel on my first LG, and the replacement was perfect. Simple, done. No panel lottery. That’s the type of experience ALOT of people who swear by VA claim: there isn’t as much variance between units regarding stuff like BLB. 

As an added bonus, the design of the LG is very slick and not in your face. The color ring on the back provides a nice subtle glow, it’s just really nice.

I think anybody looking for a 1440p GSync panel would do well to check this out. It really is a step above the competition.


----------



## Sinddk

Notwist said:


> The TFT central review matches my own experience: it’s the best VA GSync panel you can get, and I’m personally loving it. I came from exclusively using IPS panels designed for color correction, and I still think IPS can perform incredibly well...except there aren’t any IPS GSync panels out there that don’t have a) gaudy “gamerzzz!!!” design or b) serious QC issues.
> 
> For instance, I previously tried the Dell AW3418DW, and after 3 panels all having terrible BLB issues, or major color temperature shifting across the panel, I just gave up and sent it back. Had terrible BLB on a couple Asus Swift IPS panels, and was enjoying an Acer X34p for a short while...until the OC to 100Hz kept spazzing out.
> 
> Meanwhile...I had one dead pixel on my first LG, and the replacement was perfect. Simple, done. No panel lottery. That’s the type of experience ALOT of people who swear by VA claim: there isn’t as much variance between units regarding stuff like BLB.
> 
> As an added bonus, the design of the LG is very slick and not in your face. The color ring on the back provides a nice subtle glow, it’s just really nice.
> 
> I think anybody looking for a 1440p GSync panel would do well to check this out. It really is a step above the competition.


IF only the damn thing had quantum dots 

Im really debating the C32HG70 vs this LG one and its really tough. I dont really care about g-sync or freesync as I find it really overrated (my opionion!). So the G-sync extra price hike is really annoying me. decisions decision.

On another note since you tried alot of Ultrawides: Can you live with the PPI of 93 on a 31,5" display? Coming from the 3440x1440 resolutions?


----------



## Onasi

By the way, also had another question for all owners. Did your sample come with any type of film or plastic protecting the screen? Because as far as I can tell mine did not and only had the thick foam bag/wrap which the panel was packaged with in the box. Wondered if it's normal.


----------



## amd7674

so can someone please explain how is the newegg dead pixel policy works? It says over 8 pixels? However according to some reviews from newegg, some of the users exchange panels with one or two dead pixels? Did they have to pay restocking fees? I guess I could live with VA limitations, but I don't think I could live with dead pixel(s) after spending $1k.


----------



## larrydavid

Onasi said:


> By the way, also had another question for all owners. Did your sample come with any type of film or plastic protecting the screen? Because as far as I can tell mine did not and only had the thick foam bag/wrap which the panel was packaged with in the box. Wondered if it's normal.


Don't recall any film or plastic on mine.


----------



## BUFUMAN

amd7674 said:


> so can someone please explain how is the newegg dead pixel policy works? It says over 8 pixels? However according to some reviews from newegg, some of the users exchange panels with one or two dead pixels? Did they have to pay restocking fees? I guess I could live with VA limitations, but I don't think I could live with dead pixel(s) after spending $1k.


Can't you just send it back between 14 days? Without saying why you send it back? For 1k i will have a allmost perfect product. Just imagine how much money are we going to spend for a display. And its not for work.
I will wait for freesync models and the benq 31,5 don't know the name right now.

My problem is i like the curved display so much at this size, that i have to go with another display. Dispite the cons of that curved displays.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 12345us3r

larrydavid said:


> Text is a downgrade from my 1440P 27" IPS, but I can't imagine how it won't be an improvement from that low PPI 32".


Text is also a downgrade from 1080p 24" TN.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

After 5 months of ownership, I can say the softer text is something you adjust to. I don't even notice it anymore.


----------



## amd7674

HuckleberryFinn said:


> After 5 months of ownership, I can say the softer text is something you adjust to. I don't even notice it anymore.


I don't think it can be worst than on my current 32" LG IPS 1080p 60Hz display.


----------



## Maten

HuckleberryFinn said:


> After 5 months of ownership, I can say the softer text is something you adjust to. I don't even notice it anymore.


So text being soft is the issue with this monitor? I have been wondering about that text issue mentioned here many times which i have not been able to find. For me the text look perfect. Very close to apple devices which I like.


----------



## Onasi

I find it interesting that TFTcentral found that Faster has no OD overshoot. Because on my sample I can see distinct black halos even while dragging stuff around on the desktop on this mode. As such, I keep it on Fast. 
Would also be interesting to know which date of manufacturing and revision their sample had.


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> So text being soft is the issue with this monitor? I have been wondering about that text issue mentioned here many times which i have not been able to find. For me the text look perfect. Very close to apple devices which I like.


I can't see either how it would be an issue. I'm just running it without cleartype on, looks very sharp, especially the message font here on overclock.

Is yours as good with BLB as will0w's unit? Can't spot even really faint clouds from 3 meters?


----------



## Onasi

Leopardi said:


> Is yours as good with BLB as will0w's unit? Can't spot even really faint clouds from 3 meters?


Not addressed to me, but I do have a slight silvering of the black or dark grey near the bottom left corner. More pronounced on dark grey, interestingly enough, like the GMail Dark theme. It's not distracting or extremely noticeable in practice, but it is there at sane viewing distance. At 3 meters it's imperceptible.

EDIT: I'll include a uniformity report, if someone is curious.


----------



## Leopardi

Onasi said:


> Not addressed to me, but I do have a slight silvering of the black or dark grey near the bottom left corner. More pronounced on dark grey, interestingly enough, like the GMail Dark theme. It's not distracting or extremely noticeable in practice, but it is there at sane viewing distance. At 3 meters it's imperceptible.
> 
> EDIT: I'll include a uniformity report, if someone is curious.


That's just glow then since it disappears, at 3 meters the BLB spots will be revealed if there's any. Throw in a desk lamp behind the monitor and the BLB is not visible, but it's still bit of a bummer in a 919€ monitor since I didn't have luck getting that pixel inversion free unit either.


----------



## amd7674

So I pulled the trigger from newegg.ca... wish me luck. I hope I won't get any dead pixels... I will report once I get it setup.


----------



## Onasi

Leopardi said:


> That's just glow then since it disappears, at 3 meters the BLB spots will be revealed if there's any. Throw in a desk lamp behind the monitor and the BLB is not visible, but it's still bit of a bummer in a 919€ monitor since I didn't have luck getting that pixel inversion free unit either.


Might be glow, yeah, just a bit odd that it's more pronounced in a certain spot.
Was lucky with the inversion issue though, no flicker in any of the lagom tests. Seems to be a complete lottery.

By the way, does anyone have any tips on the tilt angle and whether there is a positive influence on the shift from it? Is it better to view the display almost vertically with maybe 5° angle or is it better to do 10-15°?


----------



## AngryLobster

My original unit that was purchased as a pre-order also behaved terribly on anything but the default OD setting. Using Faster caused some really bad smearing of blacks. The replacement I got (original had like 5 stuck pixels) did the same thing so I assumed it was just trash OD implementation. Now after TFT's review, I'm guessing something was wrong firmware wise on the early units.

I just ordered a 2nd one for $580 thanks to the eBay 15% off earlier today so let's see if that does the same thing.


----------



## JackCY

dw28 said:


> I never understand the point of sharpness settings on digital screens. There's one setting that shows pixels unaltered (Usually arbitrarily "50" on a 0-100 slider), and every setting either side either applies a blur filter, or a sharpen filter. Surely for a monitor, you just want it to show precisely what it's being sent?


Unaltered is ideal, neutral sharpness untouched source. But what happens is that monitor manufacturers are "stupid" and they mess with the source image by adding blurring or sharpening with/without offering OSD controls over this filter they apply.
Yes at least I do want the source to be shown untouched unaltered at it's perfect neutral sharpness with no added blur or sharpening.
There are also other factors of a monitor's electronics that do influence fine detail clarity and text clarity, such as pixel structure, possibly "inversion handling" and other.

OMG are the Samsung HG70 panel based monitors terrible with inversion but are they nice and neutral sharp at least the C27HG70 is, don't remember AG322QCX check my thread for that one who's interested.



Will0w said:


> I thought so too but if picture sharpness was unaltered on this monitor, wouldn't test images for sharpness show exacly that. For example Lagoms:
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php
> 
> Which shows both gamma and sharpness being a bit off. Shouldn't atleast sharpness be correct?


Sharpness is very easy to check with this test image. Gamma setting does affect it a little on some monitors but you should test at 2.2 or what ever you prefer to use.



MistaSparkul said:


> Yeah even my unit doesn't reach 3000:1 contrast. Mine is 2700:1 so it seems like there id rather huge variance when it comes to contrast. Going from 2300 all the way to 3000 is quite the gap.


Because measuring low black level for VA/OLED/... is difficult for the consumer devices that most people and review sites use. There is a variance in contrast then.
You can measure it with photos using lagom but it's also quite inaccurate at times for VA and requires quite a bit of work and samples that have specific parameters matched to get it to show correct contrast. Still it would give me the 2300-2600 for Samsung HG70 panels and 1150 for AUO AHVA. It's simply tedious and often known anyway what the contrast is, plus noting one can do with the info of contrast value anyway to better tune the panel.



larrydavid said:


> It looks like this panel only struggles with Black->lighter transitions, whereas most VA panels have issues with black-> lighter, dark->lighter, and light->dark transitions. So this panel really is a huge improvement over most of them on the market.
> 
> The results really aren't disappointing, IMO. Obviously, we'd like the problematic transitions to be much better, but it's still a very nice improvement.


Samsung HG70 27" is reasonable for dark => brighter but 31.5" is poor.
It looks "OK" but then it's also the only available... no competition to compare with except Samsung curved and cheapo 75Hz- panels from Panda etc.

Compared to FG2421 it looks similar with response times only a touch faster at times and touch worse at other. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/eizo_fg2421.htm#gaming
If these far dated reviews are comparable that is and it seems they should be.
This was not a panel regarded as fast and this LG is quite similar in response times it appears though the important out of black to darks is hopefully better but it's still damn awful compared to modern IPS.



gypsygib said:


> Sadly, no such thing as a perfect Gsync monitor (despite being arguable some of the most expensive non professional art/video editing monitors) and no matter what panel tech you choose, it's based on what bothers you least or prioritize the most.. Regarding the VA shift or fisheye effect, I know from when it first launched it looked very obvious in all vids but some later videos I've seen don't seem to have it nearly as much, I'd say barely perceptible. Also, TFT made no comment on it and actually said it has good viewing angles so it's possible that on top of contrast ratio, that fisheye effect could also be a lotto.
> 
> Also want to point out that this was a very staggered launch in only a few territories with what seems to be a global launch happening now. Haven't seen that for other monitors. It's possible the initial launch was to product test in a real world setting so maybe later models have improved angles and contrast.


Fisheye? What?
The only fisheye I've seen on a monitor is while playing modded Quake with fisheye rendering. Or browsing panoramas/360 views.

Many monitors launch first in different regions and the LG is available for ages now, only TFTC didn't buy it they get it from LG and took forever for them to receive it... because LG.
Some monitors also only launch on some markets and not other even on same continent, it all depends on the manufacturer where they want to officially support/supply it.
Panels between different age of a monitor are often the same panel with no revision improvement  And if there is a change there often is a change in naming, such as XF270HU => XF270HUA and same for Gsync variants of this particular monitor.
There are a few Gsync VA monitors but not many.



Notwist said:


> The TFT central review matches my own experience: it’s the best VA GSync panel you can get, and I’m personally loving it. I came from exclusively using IPS panels designed for color correction, and I still think IPS can perform incredibly well...except there aren’t any IPS GSync panels out there that don’t have a) gaudy “gamerzzz!!!” design or b) serious QC issues.
> 
> For instance, I previously tried the Dell AW3418DW, and after 3 panels all having terrible BLB issues, or major color temperature shifting across the panel, I just gave up and sent it back. Had terrible BLB on a couple Asus Swift IPS panels, and was enjoying an Acer X34p for a short while...until the OC to 100Hz kept spazzing out.
> 
> Meanwhile...I had one dead pixel on my first LG, and the replacement was perfect. Simple, done. No panel lottery. That’s the type of experience ALOT of people who swear by VA claim: there isn’t as much variance between units regarding stuff like BLB.
> 
> As an added bonus, the design of the LG is very slick and not in your face. The color ring on the back provides a nice subtle glow, it’s just really nice.
> 
> I think anybody looking for a 1440p GSync panel would do well to check this out. It really is a step above the competition.


VA's suffer from the very same quality issues as other panel types, it's all about the manufacturer and quality they are able to achieve with their manufacturing. Samsung HG70 27" good luck finding 1/20 that is defect free, tons of BLB, gray uniformity because of curving, stuck bright pixels, ... have not seen a defect free one from retail store yet from anyone who bought it. 31.5" is better quality wise but slower response time wise.

Or Acer Z321QU VA Gsync rip off but no one yet shared any photos, details or panel info, it's been sold a while now. I know why I'm interested in the panel found in this LG, it's *flat*. But for the curved Gsync monitor fans there are other options for a while already but not popular mega threads on OCN for them.



Sinddk said:


> IF only the damn thing had quantum dots
> 
> Im really debating the C32HG70 vs this LG one and its really tough. I dont really care about g-sync or freesync as I find it really overrated (my opionion!). So the G-sync extra price hike is really annoying me. decisions decision.
> 
> On another note since you tried alot of Ultrawides: Can you live with the PPI of 93 on a 31,5" display? Coming from the 3440x1440 resolutions?


C32HG70 is a smeary snail most likely and reviews only confirm it to me.
Other option is Acer Z321QU Gsync or try finding it's adaptive sync non rip off variants. Possibly BenQ but could be yet another Samsung panel with that one.



BUFUMAN said:


> Can't you just send it back between 14 days? Without saying why you send it back? For 1k i will have a allmost perfect product. Just imagine how much money are we going to spend for a display. And its not for work.
> I will wait for freesync models and the benq 31,5 don't know the name right now.
> 
> My problem is i like the curved display so much at this size, that i have to go with another display. Dispite the cons of that curved displays.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


In US they are stuck with what ever the store wants and forced to resolve as RMA or pay restocking fee with some shops.
Doesn't cost them 1k, hah, more like $600-800 and avoiding taxes. Only elsewhere we pay extra 20%+ tax and other extra % that make it close to even 1k but not USD in EUR... poor Finland! Well they are not poor so they can afford it to pay their high taxes and import costs.



HuckleberryFinn said:


> After 5 months of ownership, I can say the softer text is something you adjust to. I don't even notice it anymore.


I can only hope it is so if LG doesn't offer sharpness adjustment or neutral untouched sharpness on the 850F. Right now I want to take this XF270HUA put it in a box and send it back ASAP every time I have to read text on it. A night and day difference compared to neutral sharpness C27HG70 when it comes to fine details clarity including black text on white background.



Onasi said:


> I find it interesting that TFTcentral found that Faster has no OD overshoot. Because on my sample I can see distinct black halos even while dragging stuff around on the desktop on this mode. As such, I keep it on Fast.
> Would also be interesting to know which date of manufacturing and revision their sample had.


They did find it having errors on Faster, see the detailed measurements and text description.
I hope they will post the labels including panel label later. I think the panel is a rebrand of AUO's panel, much like happened with AG322QCX.



Onasi said:


> Not addressed to me, but I do have a slight silvering of the black or dark grey near the bottom left corner. More pronounced on dark grey, interestingly enough, like the GMail Dark theme. It's not distracting or extremely noticeable in practice, but it is there at sane viewing distance. At 3 meters it's imperceptible.
> 
> EDIT: I'll include a uniformity report, if someone is curious.


Thanks very much, I like me them numbers.



Leopardi said:


> That's just glow then since it disappears, at 3 meters the BLB spots will be revealed if there's any. Throw in a desk lamp behind the monitor and the BLB is not visible, but it's still bit of a bummer in a 919€ monitor since I didn't have luck getting that pixel inversion free unit either.


You're worse than me 

Exchange it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Maten

Leopardi said:


> I can't see either how it would be an issue. I'm just running it without cleartype on, looks very sharp, especially the message font here on overclock.
> 
> Is yours as good with BLB as will0w's unit? Can't spot even really faint clouds from 3 meters?


I tested with black picture and brightness in 100. Its hard to even see is the monitor on or off. Maybe little bit something over the logo area, but very small. Might be too bright room currently to test, but i cant see it while using so its not problem. I would have changed the monitor if there would have been dead pixel. Also got my 30€ back just by asking so price was "only" 889€. I keep brightness at 10 normally. Seems bright enough for me.


----------



## dw28

amd7674 said:


> @dw28 & Will0w
> 
> So how is the text overall? (my major concern) For web-browsing and office (word/excel) work? I'm currently using 32" 1080p IPS 60Hz display.
> My wife is using the rig and I won't stop hearing if the text/reading will be worst on it. I'm about 28-30" away from the screen (my eyes).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't personally hold with speculation that there's any significant artificial softening going on here - I see clear, sharp pixels if I look closely. The text sharpness is plainly just a function of the resolution and screen size - it works out around 93 PPI. Sure, at typical viewing distances, it's not *pin sharp*, but it's as good as pretty much any screen I've owned. Identical to a previous 24" 1080p screen.

It is what it is. There's nothing particular about this model that makes it any worse.


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> I tested with black picture and brightness in 100. Its hard to even see is the monitor on or off. Maybe little bit something over the logo area, but very small. Might be too bright room currently to test, but i cant see it while using so its not problem. I would have changed the monitor if there would have been dead pixel. Also got my 30€ back just by asking so price was "only" 889€. I keep brightness at 10 normally. Seems bright enough for me.


Yeah it's not really a problem for me either. But because there's also the vertical lines I asked what they'd think about RMA. I keep noticing them more and more, not nice. If there's vertical lines I want that nice BLB-free picture at least for this price 

This pixel inversion also explains the horizontal lines I saw with one of my C27HG70's. I thought I noticed the vertical spacing in pixels every now and then.


----------



## amd7674

what/how do you guys recommend to test the monitor when it arrives? dead/stuck pixels? vertical lines? any other things I should look into?

Also on the side topic (kind of) Is it worth buying / investing money on i1Display Pro (I've always wanted calibration device)? I have 4 monitors + 2 laptops + 2 TVs (plasma + LCD) + 1 projector 1080p DLP. Is it easy to use? 

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## JackCY

Don't ask them what they think, sellers "hate" everyone who returns or RMAs products, exchange it or return it and buy it again. There is always some kind of lottery. Most people buy 1 unit and keep it, others look around for more information, compare with other units of others, buy multiple units at once, have seen many other monitors prior and as such are much more likely to notice if something is off with their unit. There is nothing more sellers hate than well informed customers at times.
Use your rights I say. Sure sucks if you have to pay for return shipping and such but it's not a 100-200 EUR item to be worried about 20 EUR lost in shipping.

@amd7674: you can find some of my test pictures in AG322QCX thread but not up to date. They are simple stepped uniform images of black-gray-whites, some gradients, a below attached colored image with a human face for skin tones and so on (made by me from 2 images found online, the color gradient is resized from 2500px square and right image is 1:1 but from jpg, for colors and such it's fine but you will see issue with fine details and compression in it otherwise), then some for known issues (not on this LG as far as I know) such as image retention, black and white clipping. eizo standalone, lagom.nl, UFO, simply go through those and see how your unit behaves if it's OK to you or not. Some moving images of games or play the games, Doom demo is what I like to use. Certain parts of movies can be useful to check with VA panels. And overall how much does your panel smear and if it's good enough for you.
pixperan can be used to check how fast can you read scrolling text compared to your other monitors.
inputlag comparison again against your other monitors, is your new one same, faster, slower?

Calibration? Do all your devices and software support software calibration? Games even movies may not really give a damn about the calibration profiles nor Windows. So in the end sure if you use Photoshop or other image, hopefully video editing software that does support color management and you want that accuracy for them sure it makes sense to get a calibration device. But if all you use is software that ignores software calibration and you have no hardware calibration enabled monitor it doesn't make sense to waste money on a calibrator. You can nail down the color temperature, brightness etc. to what you like even if it may not be exact 6500K and what not, you like it and looks good to you. Some people calibrate their monitors to 6200K or even 5800K anyway for more comfortable less blue image.

As far as I know it's not "easy" to use and you need software that does the calibration as well on top of software that supports it to show you a software calibration corrected image/photo/video.


----------



## amd7674

@JackCY

Thanks for all the tips on how to check the monitor for issues. It is my first VA monitor, after using IPS based monitors. My 2 laptops are TN based. I hope my copy will be decent 

As for calibration, I think I will pass on buying the expensive tool and I will rely on other users and some eyeballing LOL


----------



## Onasi

amd7674 said:


> @JackCY
> As for calibration, I think I will pass on buying the expensive tool and I will rely on other users and some eyeballing LOL


TBH, there is a lot of variation among the samples it seems. My monitor had VERY different settings for 120/6500k compared to the TFTcentral sample or some of the ones posten in the thread. And the gamma presets seem completely arbitrary.


----------



## amd7674

dw28 said:


> I don't personally hold with speculation that there's any significant artificial softening going on here - I see clear, sharp pixels if I look closely. The text sharpness is plainly just a function of the resolution and screen size - it works out around 93 PPI. Sure, at typical viewing distances, it's not *pin sharp*, but it's as good as pretty much any screen I've owned. Identical to a previous 24" 1080p screen.
> 
> It is what it is. There's nothing particular about this model that makes it any worse.


Thank you, at least I won't have to worry about that part


----------



## amd7674

Onasi said:


> TBH, there is a lot of variation among the samples it seems. My monitor had VERY different settings for 120/6500k compared to the TFTcentral sample or some of the ones posten in the thread. And the gamma presets seem completely arbitrary.


That's very true. Maybe it is firmware difference? Batch/Prod difference?


----------



## Leopardi

AngryLobster said:


> My original unit that was purchased as a pre-order also behaved terribly on anything but the default OD setting. Using Faster caused some really bad smearing of blacks. The replacement I got (original had like 5 stuck pixels) did the same thing so I assumed it was just trash OD implementation. Now after TFT's review, I'm guessing something was wrong firmware wise on the early units.
> 
> I just ordered a 2nd one for $580 thanks to the eBay 15% off earlier today so let's see if that does the same thing.


Seems to be very specific case where the Faster increases smearing. I can see increase in smearing when moving around Discord chat window (those avatar bubbles smear), but in-game performance seems a lot better. The black footsteps in buildings in PUBG smear significantly less on Faster than Fast, and in general there's less smear in those worst case indoor scenarios.



amd7674 said:


> what/how do you guys recommend to test the monitor when it arrives? dead/stuck pixels? vertical lines? any other things I should look into?
> 
> Also on the side topic (kind of) Is it worth buying / investing money on i1Display Pro (I've always wanted calibration device)? I have 4 monitors + 2 laptops + 2 TVs (plasma + LCD) + 1 projector 1080p DLP. Is it easy to use?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated


Test PUBG in the desert map - take a 4x scope and move up and down against the bright desert, or sky works too. You should see the vertical lines clearly for a second every now and then.


----------



## JackCY

amd7674 said:


> @JackCY
> 
> Thanks for all the tips on how to check the monitor for issues. It is my first VA monitor, after using IPS based monitors. My 2 laptops are TN based. I hope my copy will be decent
> 
> As for calibration, I think I will pass on buying the expensive tool and I will rely on other users and some eyeballing LOL


In general check black image for glow and BLB, for VA also dark 5-15% gray for uniformity issues and viewing angles.
Red-orange photos usually work well for checking VA viewing angles of red channel and what from my experience was the worst on VA for viewing angles along with the narrow black viewing angle.
For transition times I play the Doom demo or you can check the same problematic transitions here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-70.html#post27189153

Personally I eye ball it with lagom gamma images and to preference with the image attached above and by using the monitor a while I then see over time what is a little off or not and what other tiny changes are needed.



amd7674 said:


> That's very true. Maybe it is firmware difference? Batch/Prod difference?


Manufacturing variance when making the panels. Some panels are almost exact duplicates including their issues some are very different.
A monitor with the same name and same month of purchase... one can be a total almost uncalibrateable trash and the other is a perfect calibrated one out of the box. BLB can cause some of the issues but panels themselves tend to have plenty variance between batches, at least when it comes to Samsung HG70 27" and AUO M270DAN2.x. Sometimes the gamma of some channel as a whole or only in some shades is awful and that causes tints.
It can be better to wait a couple months before reordering so you get a different batch but you never know what you get from retailers, it tends to be variable quite a bit as well though smaller more local sellers only selling "official" distribution may be stuck with a bad batch and better wait if you buy from them. Big ones such as Amazon tend to get supply from multiple sources and it varies what month of manufacture you get from what supply, still better to wait a month if you want a different batch.
@Leopardi: are the vertical lines you see similar to this? only on bright content or on whole screen height and no matter what shade is shown?
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/benq-xl2730z/#Responsiveness scroll lower where some black-green photos are with the vertical lines, probably caused by inversion handling as always with LCD.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> @Leopardi: are the vertical lines you see similar to this? only on bright content or on whole screen height and no matter what shade is shown?
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/benq-xl2730z/#Responsiveness scroll lower where some black-green photos are with the vertical lines, probably caused by inversion handling as always with LCD.


Basically like that, and yes on brighter/orange content, but more aggressive. The whole screen is looking interlaced for 0,5-1 second every now and then, when panning around with the 4x scope in PUBG's desert map.

Filed in the RMA form after this evening's PUBG discovery, can't take something like that in a nearly $1000 screen. Gonna have to test out my trusty old 42" LG LD450 TV in PC use, since I already sold my XB271HU


----------



## Garlicfries415

Just scored a great deal on eBay with the 15% off totaling $689 from BuyDig brand new. Anyways, I just finished with my built running a 1080ti. Does it matter what DP cable I use? Will these be okay?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B078HVDMW2/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1525555152&sr=8-2-spons&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=display+port&psc=1


I am coming from an old ASUS VE278Q 1080p. What kind of test(s) should I run when I receive the monitor? I am planning to mount it also. Thanks!


----------



## amd7674

Leopardi said:


> Basically like that, and yes on brighter/orange content, but more aggressive. The whole screen is looking interlaced for 0,5-1 second every now and then, when panning around with the 4x scope in PUBG's desert map.
> 
> Filed in the RMA form after this evening's PUBG discovery, can't take something like that in a nearly $1000 screen. Gonna have to test out my trusty old 42" LG LD450 TV in PC use, since I already sold my XB271HU


That's what I use at the moment 32" LD450 with IPS 1080p 60hz (can o/x to 75Hz). Did you get VA or IPS variant? There was a panel lottery at least for 32" size (batch driven). 
I don't have PUBG, is there any easier way to reproduce this? is this a defect of all 32K850G (VA issue) or just your copy?
@JackCY thanks again, much appreciated all your responses


----------



## Leopardi

amd7674 said:


> That's what I use at the moment 32" LD450 with IPS 1080p 60hz (can o/x to 75Hz). Did you get VA or IPS variant? There was a panel lottery at least for 32" size (batch driven).
> I don't have PUBG, is there any easier way to reproduce this? is this a defect of all 32K850G (VA issue) or just your copy?
> 
> @JackCY thanks again, much appreciated all your responses


IPS. The other panel option for the 42" was TN lol. Did you OC it with nvidia panel? What settings?

Yeah you can see it on steady bright textures pretty much everywhere when you concentrate and lure them out. Like building walls in games, or sky. There's a guy here who RMA'd and got rid of the inversion effects, and most seem to not have it.

GTA V night scenes with those orange lamps lighting the street worked as well, panning the camera up and down resulted in the effect.


----------



## Onasi

amd7674 said:


> I don't have PUBG, is there any easier way to reproduce this? is this a defect of all 32K850G (VA issue) or just your copy?


There is the lagom test, which is not 100% accurate perhaps, but should be good enough. 
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern

Also this test, but it seems... strange to me. I do get some color weirdness on it, but I tested before with my old 1080p 60 hz IPS and it also was kinda like that. So this test seems to be an extremely "worst case" scenario which probably isn't accurate to real world usage.
https://www.testufo.com/inversion

And no, this isn't a defect on ALL the samples. Or if it is, the severity might be varied. Alternatively, some are more sensitive to the effect than others. Basically, you can't fully know until you test YOUR sample in YOUR typical use cases and see for yourself whether something is off. After all, PG278Q, S2716DG and several Benq Zowie models had inversion up the wazoo on mostly all samples and a lot of people were quite happy with them.


----------



## amd7674

Leopardi said:


> IPS. The other panel option for the 42" was TN lol. Did you OC it with nvidia panel? What settings?
> 
> Yeah you can see it on steady bright textures pretty much everywhere when you concentrate and lure them out. Like building walls in games, or sky. There's a guy here who RMA'd and got rid of the inversion effects, and most seem to not have it.
> 
> GTA V night scenes with those orange lamps lighting the street worked as well, panning the camera up and down resulted in the effect.


I've used CRU utility to o/c. Also using the utility I removed audio on the hdmi output to get full RGB 4:4:4. I know 32" 1080P rez sucks (low PPI), but IPS panel makes up for it  

Thanks for the GTA V reference, I will try that. 



Onasi said:


> There is the lagom test, which is not 100% accurate perhaps, but should be good enough.
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern
> 
> Also this test, but it seems... strange to me. I do get some color weirdness on it, but I tested before with my old 1080p 60 hz IPS and it also was kinda like that. So this test seems to be an extremely "worst case" scenario which probably isn't accurate to real world usage.
> https://www.testufo.com/inversion
> 
> And no, this isn't a defect on ALL the samples. Or if it is, the severity might be varied. Alternatively, some are more sensitive to the effect than others. Basically, you can't fully know until you test YOUR sample in YOUR typical use cases and see for yourself whether something is off. After all, PG278Q, S2716DG and several Benq Zowie models had inversion up the wazoo on mostly all samples and a lot of people were quite happy with them.


Thank you I will test this on my 32" 1080P IPS as well to compare. 

I will report with test results, once I get the monitor up and going.


----------



## Ford8484

I've had this monitor for the last 2 months and- with the exception of no HDR- its ******* sublime. The response times- for most games- are totally on Par with IPS panels. Whats great about this monitor- You can play games as their MEANT to be played- in a dark room. Lets be real here- theres a reason when you go to the movies the lights get shut off- increasing immersion. Unless your an Esports nut or have to do detailed color work, or OCD about text, this is a ******* gaming monitor- and the best Gsync monitor on the market. All the naysayers about VA- shut the lights off- play any game on your IPS monitor- then play a game on this monitor- What monitor gave you more immersion?


----------



## JackCY

Leopardi said:


> Basically like that, and yes on brighter/orange content, but more aggressive. The whole screen is looking interlaced for 0,5-1 second every now and then, when panning around with the 4x scope in PUBG's desert map.
> 
> Filed in the RMA form after this evening's PUBG discovery, can't take something like that in a nearly $1000 screen. Gonna have to test out my trusty old 42" LG LD450 TV in PC use, since I already sold my XB271HU


Probably inversion. Same way some Samsung VA's have the horizontal lines.

Does the UFO inversion look all total mess? It does on HG70 Samsung based monitors.



Garlicfries415 said:


> Just scored a great deal on eBay with the 15% off totaling $689 from BuyDig brand new. Anyways, I just finished with my built running a 1080ti. Does it matter what DP cable I use? Will these be okay?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B078..._SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=display+port&psc=1
> 
> 
> I am coming from an old ASUS VE278Q 1080p. What kind of test(s) should I run when I receive the monitor? I am planning to mount it also. Thanks!


Use the original one or a good quality DP cable that lists it's specs at the least and is from a reputable company otherwise it's some cheapo noname/anyanyname Asia cable with who knows what specs.



amd7674 said:


> That's what I use at the moment 32" LD450 with IPS 1080p 60hz (can o/x to 75Hz). Did you get VA or IPS variant? There was a panel lottery at least for 32" size (batch driven).
> I don't have PUBG, is there any easier way to reproduce this? is this a defect of all 32K850G (VA issue) or just your copy?
> 
> @JackCY thanks again, much appreciated all your responses


Some copies of this LG. The horizontal lines on HG70 31.5" Samsung were a bit of a lottery as well. Though even on 27" there are plenty issues with inversion present everywhere if you use it a while you will notice. Sometimes it's lines, sometimes "image corruption", sometimes certain shades shimmer and so on. IMHO inversion is kind of a dirty hack, it's on all LCDs, some are tuned better some worse. Some monitors also squeal like dying pigs when showing fine patterns due to inversion handling, the Samsung HG70 based monitors tend to. Such fun to open a webpage with fine pattern dark background such as ASUS it was and monitor starts squealing LOL
Sometimes they really don't put that much effort into tuning the inversion unfortunately :/

All have it, but some more some less, and almost all LCDs shimmer to some degree with certain colors even.
The AUO M270DAN2.x is decent with inversion but at the same time it's image is often blurry and these issues can also be related to each other to some degree.



Ford8484 said:


> I've had this monitor for the last 2 months and- with the exception of no HDR- its ******* sublime. The response times- for most games- are totally on Par with IPS panels. Whats great about this monitor- You can play games as their MEANT to be played- in a dark room. Lets be real here- theres a reason when you go to the movies the lights get shut off- increasing immersion. Unless your an Esports nut or have to do detailed color work, or OCD about text, this is a ******* gaming monitor- and the best Gsync monitor on the market. All the naysayers about VA- shut the lights off- play any game on your IPS monitor- then play a game on this monitor- What monitor gave you more immersion?


The one with better perceived uniformity of darks and blacks when it's a dark game, can be IPS/VA depending on quality of panels used, provided it's a slow game/movie where VA doesn't smear blacks or halos too much. Otherwise IPS if it's not a dark game, no doubt about that.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> Probably inversion. Same way some Samsung VA's have the horizontal lines.
> 
> Does the UFO inversion look all total mess? It does on HG70 Samsung based monitors.


Yeah looks totally different from the static


----------



## JackCY

Leopardi said:


> Yeah looks totally different from the static


Try this one:

Samsung C27HG70 left, Acer XF270HUA right for comparison. I gotta finish processing these photos so I can upload it all and easily link to it.
Plus the colored checker board on Samsung swaps colors back and forth. It's really "hilarious", AG322QCX did the very same with inversion as C27HG70.


----------



## Sinddk

How are the people who own the LG liking their colors? 

All are saying they are "washed out" from hardforum, lims cave, etc.

Can you calibrate your way out of this? Its like missing 25-30% color gamut which the quantum dots on the chg70 got.


----------



## Leopardi

amd7674 said:


> I've used CRU utility to o/c. Also using the utility I removed audio on the hdmi output to get full RGB 4:4:4. I know 32" 1080P rez sucks (low PPI), but IPS panel makes up for it
> 
> Thanks for the GTA V reference, I will try that.


I figured out an easy Far Cry 5 face test. Just drag this pic up and down on the desktop, while focusing on the woman's forehead, and the vertical lines will show up in the forehead for 0,5 sec every now and then.

https://static.gamespot.com/uploads...3369138-farcry5-9tipsbeforestarting-promo.jpg



JackCY said:


> Try this one:
> 
> Samsung C27HG70 left, Acer XF270HUA right for comparison. I gotta finish processing these photos so I can upload it all and easily link to it.
> Plus the colored checker board on Samsung swaps colors back and forth. It's really "hilarious", AG322QCX did the very same with inversion as C27HG70.


That test looks pretty good, identical colors from top to bottom, but it does flash.



Sinddk said:


> How are the people who own the LG liking their colors?
> 
> All are saying they are "washed out" from hardforum, lims cave, etc.
> 
> Can you calibrate your way out of this? Its like missing 25-30% color gamut which the quantum dots on the chg70 got.


I don't know why they say so, maybe running a too low gamma mode or using the monitor from 50cm, while focusing on the sides?

Definitely pops more than XB271HU already on desktop. And it makes sense, 8-bit 3000:1 contrast vs. 8-bit 1200:1 contrast with similar color space. The difference grows even bigger when you throw in games with dark environments.


----------



## Sinddk

Leopardi said:


> amd7674 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've used CRU utility to o/c. Also using the utility I removed audio on the hdmi output to get full RGB 4:4:4. I know 32" 1080P rez sucks (low PPI), but IPS panel makes up for it 🙂
> 
> Thanks for the GTA V reference, I will try that.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out an easy Far Cry 5 face test. Just drag this pic up and down on the desktop, while focusing on the woman's forehead, and the vertical lines will show up in the forehead for 0,5 sec every now and then.
> 
> https://static.gamespot.com/uploads...3369138-farcry5-9tipsbeforestarting-promo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> JackCY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> Samsung C27HG70 left, Acer XF270HUA right for comparison. I gotta finish processing these photos so I can upload it all and easily link to it.
> Plus the colored checker board on Samsung swaps colors back and forth. It's really "hilarious", AG322QCX did the very same with inversion as C27HG70.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That test looks pretty good, identical colors from top to bottom, but it does flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Sinddk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are the people who own the LG liking their colors?
> 
> All are saying they are "washed out" from hardforum, lims cave, etc.
> 
> Can you calibrate your way out of this? Its like missing 25-30% color gamut which the quantum dots on the chg70 got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why they say so, maybe running a too low gamma mode or using the monitor from 50cm, while focusing on the sides?
> 
> Definitely pops more than XB271HU already on desktop. And it makes sense, 8-bit 3000:1 contrast vs. 8-bit 1200:1 contrast with similar color space. The difference grows even bigger when you throw in games with dark environments.
Click to expand...

Contrast and colors are different things. IPS colors normally pop more than any VA. And VA typically are washed out compare to IPS. With quantum dots it's way more equal.

But since this LG doesn't have quantum dot, it's fair to assume it's more washed out than IPS. K just wanted to know how much, If it's night and day or where we are at.


----------



## Onasi

Sinddk said:


> How are the people who own the LG liking their colors?
> 
> All are saying they are "washed out" from hardforum, lims cave, etc.
> 
> Can you calibrate your way out of this? Its like missing 25-30% color gamut which the quantum dots on the chg70 got.


People praising QD displays seem to miss the point, I think. The LG is not washed out. Rather the QD monitors have oversaturated colors due to mapping standard sRGB/Rec.709 content to a larger color space. This might be appealing to some but is in no way accurate and has nothing to do with getting correct colors. Same people pump up the digital vibrance in NV CP and use, to my eyes, acidic SweetFX presets. A question of taste I suppose.


----------



## JackCY

Sinddk said:


> How are the people who own the LG liking their colors?
> 
> All are saying they are "washed out" from hardforum, lims cave, etc.
> 
> Can you calibrate your way out of this? Its like missing 25-30% color gamut which the quantum dots on the chg70 got.





Leopardi said:


> I don't know why they say so, maybe running a too low gamma mode or using the monitor from 50cm, while focusing on the sides?
> 
> Definitely pops more than XB271HU already on desktop. And it makes sense, 8-bit 3000:1 contrast vs. 8-bit 1200:1 contrast with similar color space. The difference grows even bigger when you throw in games with dark environments.


I can't speak for 32GK850G but I can say from having C27HG70 and XF270HUA side by side, processing the photos right now the differences in color quality can be seen easily in person and to some degree also on photos. Yes Samsung has wider gamut with the QDs but gaming on it and gaming on the IPS Acer? Yeah I definitely know very well why someone would go and say VA looks washed out or that they prefer to up the digital vibrance (I don't use any GPU hacks like vibrance, hate those controls). It's the VA viewing angle and I sit 75cm away minimum, around 75-80cm usually. And that's comparing VA with QDs vs "sRGB" IPS. It's all about them viewing angles. On VA the image washes out fast with angle.
Sure the contrast is nice to have but if we are talking colors and pop, sorry XF270HUA pops more in regular colors than C27HG70. The only situation when C27HG70 pops more is in peak pure red/green/blue colors when it actually goes out of the sRGB range into wider range, but with regular colors which is what you see most of the time in games, movies, photos it doesn't "pop" and look as good as IPS.

Until rtings measures angles on the panel this LG uses it's hard to tell if it's any better or worse than the Samsungs, someone would have to put them side by side and see.

I didn't find washing out to be a huge issue for gaming with C27HG70, you can see it but you're not thinking it's a lot, sort of like "yeah that's just the game". Well no, it's not "just the game", putting an IPS side by side with it, it's "almost all because of VA color viewing angles" :/ Sad but it's what it is with VA. Want nice uniform colors that pop on a whole screen, get an IPS or OLED, no way around that.

Want to work with photos a lot or produce other graphical content, no, don't get a VA, stick with IPS or what ever comes next with better color viewing angles.

There is no silver bullet, some things are better on VA some on IPS. IPS is fairly universal where as VA is more toward TV and entertainment.
@Onasi: me neither, vibrance or crazy shader presets, never had any problem with Counter-Strike colors either and that was on a washed out TN and you can find people doing digital vibrance via NVCP all the time and then AMD owners bombarding AMD with requests for digital vibrance in the driver GUI and so on.


----------



## Leopardi

Sinddk said:


> Contrast and colors are different things. IPS colors normally pop more than any VA. And VA typically are washed out compare to IPS. With quantum dots it's way more equal.
> 
> But since this LG doesn't have quantum dot, it's fair to assume it's more washed out than IPS. K just wanted to know how much, If it's night and day or where we are at.


Contrast and gamma directly determines if an image looks 'washed out'. And of course viewing angles, but on the 32GK850G they are really sufficient from ~70-80cm onwards. You do have to keep yourself at perfect viewing position, unlike with IPS.

I'm still saying it, on gamma mode 3 and from 80cm perfect viewing position, the colors were more washed out on XB271HU.


----------



## JackCY

@Leopardi: this is washed out and the next one is not, it's all about saturation and quality of colors, the contrast and gamma are equal.
Sure you can mess with gamma and achieve a similar washed out look. Or use low contrast and call it washed out too. But what's meant with VA washed out is colors and their saturation, the saturation goes to hell fast with an angle and of course there are changes to contrast and gamma as well with viewing angle it all contributes in the end to a poor looking image anywhere but at a small center angle of view on VA.

Personally I would not want to use a VA with IPS side by side it would get annoying. Using a VA alone, sure why not you get kind of used to it and well lets face it there is not much else to buy...


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> @Leopardi: this is washed out and the next one is not, it's all about saturation and quality of colors, the contrast and gamma are equal.
> Sure you can mess with gamma and achieve a similar washed out look. Or use low contrast and call it washed out too. But what's meant with VA washed out is colors and their saturation, the saturation goes to hell fast with an angle and of course there are changes to contrast and gamma as well with viewing angle it all contributes in the end to a poor looking image anywhere but at a small center angle of view on VA.
> 
> Personally I would not want to use a VA with IPS side by side it would get annoying. Using a VA alone, sure why not you get kind of used to it and well lets face it there is not much else to buy...


Yeah I know, but at 80-90cm the image holds up really well, only on the very sides of the monitor there is some form of 'washing out' to be seen.

E: on bright colors that is, with darker themed websites you can make out the cone if you start concentrating on it - but it's still far less obvious than on the C27HG70. Don't know how to describe it, it just so smoothly fades the cone so you can't notice it while browsing normally.


----------



## gypsygib

Leopardi said:


> I don't know why they say so, maybe running a too low gamma mode or using the monitor from 50cm, while focusing on the sides?
> 
> Definitely pops more than XB271HU already on desktop. And it makes sense, 8-bit 3000:1 contrast vs. 8-bit 1200:1 contrast with similar color space. The difference grows even bigger when you throw in games with dark environments.


I had an Asus PB328Q which arguably and most likely has a better static image quality and viewing angles than the LG850, the XB271HUB colors still were noticeably richer. Maybe you got one of the XB271 with really bad gamma? Also, there's a lot more to color quality than contrast ratio even at the same bit depth as can be seen by an 8bit TN set to a similar contrast ratio as IPS. The only time the PB328Q looked better was when there was a single predominant color on a black background and in that case the color looked more luminescent but not necessarily richer. 

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asus-pb328q-32-inch-amva-qhd-monitor,4427.html - Great monitor just had bad pixel response.


----------



## Leopardi

gypsygib said:


> I had an Asus PB328Q which arguably and most likely has a better static image quality and viewing angles than the LG850, the XB271HUB colors still were noticeably richer. Maybe you got one of the XB271 with really bad gamma? Also, there's a lot more to color quality than contrast ratio even at the same bit depth as can be seen by an 8bit TN set to a similar contrast ratio as IPS. The only time the PB328Q looked better was when there was a single predominant color on a black background and in that case the color looked more luminescent but not necessarily richer.
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asus-pb328q-32-inch-amva-qhd-monitor,4427.html - Great monitor just had bad pixel response.


It was a tad under 2.2, more like 2.1 but not "really bad" gamma.


----------



## JackCY

Leopardi said:


> Yeah I know, but at 80-90cm the image holds up really well, only on the very sides of the monitor there is some form of 'washing out' to be seen.
> 
> E: on bright colors that is, with darker themed websites you can make out the cone if you start concentrating on it - but it's still far less obvious than on the C27HG70. Don't know how to describe it, it just so smoothly fades the cone so you can't notice it while browsing normally.


Yeah it seems to be so far described to behave a little better than Samsungs with angles and if anything hopefully more "smooth" transition and not as abrupt, I can only hope it's better when it comes to viewing angles.
It's definitely a plus to have better angles.

I'm onto processing the viewing angle photos now, rest is done. Some images such as the colored test picture above one would be thinking "he's nuts that's fine no big deal" but then a different picture from a movie and OMG where is the bucket  Some colors simply look awful on the Samsung VA at an angle especially if whole image has their tone or it's a uniform color. On VA the image loses contrast (brighter darks and darker brights) on Samsungs, loses saturation a lot as well as shifts in colors as angle increases and this happens rather fast. On IPS there are angle changes too but subtle, unless you're unlucky as one of my XF270HUA units was that was poor angle wise. On Samsung VA the change from nice to bad is rather fast, even on 27" it's a bit too much of a change let alone on 31.5".

rtings has nice angle measurements I keep checking for this LG to pop up there but probably not anytime soon.
Just found out, you can vote maybe even add suggestions for reviews to them here: https://www.rtings.com/monitor/suggestions
The 32GK850F has 17 votes now beating 850G, go vote for 850F 

---

Viewing angles of Samsung vs Acer done if you want to see the difference between IPS and VA, "equal" monitor brightness and locked camera settings for both monitors the two pictures are comparable, This is the good case/testimage for VA. And now also the glorious sample from a movie where the Samsung VA likes to fail horribly way too often, last image. The never ending issue with red channel viewing angles, though it's really all colors not only reds. This long scene tinted in orange-beige looks quite poor on Samsung C27HG70, sure it gets a red boost in center with the QDs making it look unnatural don't mind that but that quickly drops off into washed out when sitting 75-100cm away. Even on these photos you can't see it as the head on photo is 100cm away and while the washing out can be seen a little camera doesn't pick it up overly. Plus in person watching it on VA the black and color angles follow you around when your head moves even a little bit which can get annoying, also each eye sees image a little different and can be confusing even annoying to some, say if you don't like polarized sunglasses you are not gonna like VA viewing angles. With IPS the image looks more natural with almost no shifts and issues as each eye sees almost the same, there is almost no washing out toward edges and so on. This is on 27" on 31.5" viewing angles only get higher and issues worse.


----------



## Garlicfries415

What’s a go-to software/program you guys use to test your new monitors to make sure eveything is perfect?

What are some dp cable do you guys recommend?


----------



## gypsygib

Garlicfries415 said:


> What’s a go-to software/program you guys use to test your new monitors to make sure eveything is perfect?
> 
> What are some dp cable do you guys recommend?



@JackCY - Thanks for the pics! How did you get them all arranged in one like that? Looks very professional.


@Garlicfries415- www.lagom.com and https://www.testufo.com/ are good places to start. If you have a decent colorimeter DisplayCal is good for getting accurate measurements (gamma, contrast ratio, uniformity, etc.). In terms of DP cables, unless you need a longer one, the ones that come with the monitor should be good enough, although sometimes people get a bad one.


----------



## JackCY

@gypsygib: Thanks. Added one more I finished now.
Each angle is a single photo at locked settings everywhere, handheld no stabilization, but I don't defocus a little each one so some have the "interaction/I don't know what's it called" between fine pixel pattern of the monitor and camera sensor hence the red-green "lines" it's a less of an issue at higher F stop or if your camera has antialiasing=blurring filter, then it's all loaded in a photo editing program as layers, masked by hand, arranged by hand, (800MB file) exported as PNG (60MB file) and downsized to JPG (2MB file). I don't rotate or correct any of them so if I shoot some at a weird angle, my camera has no leveling gauge and I can't even see the display at times when shooting because the space to get some angle shots I'm putting the camera to a wall at times etc. leaning over furniture, even if I take multiples to try get a good one sometimes I do sometimes I don't so I just pick the best from them and roll with it. The angles you see are the angles it was shot at, if it's skewed odd then it was shot like that.

You can see Samsung with QDs popping more reds, exaggerating, for example the top right arch and overall around ceiling light window on darker areas under and around it. The problem is this goes away very fast with viewing angle looking at it from 75cm. Single photos are 90-100cm away with 45mm lens, side by side are 160cm away 45mm lens.

@Garlicfries415: depends, sometimes I turn the monitor on and I can see issues already while it's starting up. Overall check EIZO standalone test, lagom for gamma and sharpness, UFO for response times and OD, using these you can cover almost everything. Check blacks close and far, dark grays, but these should not be such a big issue on this LG.
Cables if you need a longer one get the proper specs one, not some noname/randomname with who knows what specs.


----------



## barsik228

My new DP cable has come, let's see if there will be again problems with OSD


----------



## AngryLobster

Pretty bummed. Monitor arrived and it's in a infinite boot loop and won't display anything. The rear LED ring goes rainbow for a cycle and turns off and repeats.


----------



## JackCY

Try different wall/circuit socket? Most likely return/refund/exchange.


----------



## AngryLobster

Yeah gave that a go and same issue. I know it's not the power outlet because I have another one from the day it launched sitting right beside it. 

I tried to look on the rear to see if there is a rev # to avoid the OSD notification issue but only saw a manufacture date which was December 2017.

EDIT: Just realized the power brick it came with is a different size from my other one. Looked it over and it's a completely different spec output but has a LG logo on it. I swapped my original and it powered up no problem so somehow I ended up with a incompatible power brick.


----------



## amd7674

@AngryLobster
Where did you order yours? was is it brand new? I'm should be getting my today (I hope there won't be any dead pixels)

BTW: Have anyone tried TFTCentral ICC profile? It is a little surprising they are using Gamma 1, where most users are using Gamma 3 (or 2) from what I've seen.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## Sinddk

AngryLobster said:


> Yeah gave that a go and same issue. I know it's not the power outlet because I have another one from the day it launched sitting right beside it.
> 
> I tried to look on the rear to see if there is a rev # to avoid the OSD notification issue but only saw a manufacture date which was December 2017.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized the power brick it came with is a different size from my other one. Looked it over and it's a completely different spec output but has a LG logo on it. I swapped my original and it powered up no problem so somehow I ended up with a incompatible power brick.


PLease let us know if you find the colors washed out when you had a chance to fiddle around with it. And im talking when you sit right infront of it, I dont care much about rather extreme viewing angles, since thats pretty pointless.


----------



## JackCY

AngryLobster said:


> Yeah gave that a go and same issue. I know it's not the power outlet because I have another one from the day it launched sitting right beside it.
> 
> I tried to look on the rear to see if there is a rev # to avoid the OSD notification issue but only saw a manufacture date which was December 2017.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized the power brick it came with is a different size from my other one. Looked it over and it's a completely different spec output but has a LG logo on it. I swapped my original and it powered up no problem so somehow I ended up with a incompatible power brick.


Wow, lucky catch, too bad it wasn't more obvious.

Can you share pictures of the "correct and wrong" power bricks"? Label which one is which. Especially showing their specs.



amd7674 said:


> @AngryLobster
> Where did you order yours? was is it brand new? I'm should be getting my today (I hope there won't be any dead pixels)
> 
> BTW: Have anyone tried TFTCentral ICC profile? It is a little surprising they are using Gamma 1, where most users are using Gamma 3 (or 2) from what I've seen.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


ICC doesn't really work well transferred between different GPUs, let alone monitors as each panel is a bit different and they do not factory tune them the same even if at all. Even factory calibrated Samsung HG70 have quite the variance in image quality, some look near flawless calibrated other are a total mess worth a return.

Plus if you need color accuracy, it's better to get a 10bit+ panel at best one that has hardware calibration to avoid these software color calibration hacks altogether, they only work with some software anyway. 8bit + ICC? Hello banding and most apps ignoring the calibration anyway.
Useful for amateur photography to have a preview in photoshop if you don't want to buy a new monitor for photography.

What apps do you use that support the calibration to begin with?

@Sinddk: Here you have the angles illustrated, and they are even bigger in 3D space and calculating the corner angles unlike this simple 2D. 31.5" at 1000mm viewing distance is smaller than 27" viewed from 750mm. For comparison 24" from 750mm is 19.5 deg and still bigger viewed area than 31.5" from 1000mm. 23.5" from 750mm is 19.1 deg. So... yeah 31.5" from 1000mm away might have just gotten a 23.5-24" view it from normal 750mm distance save a load of money and get equal visible area anyway. Viewing angles in general are around 20-25 deg, more for corners.


----------



## Maten

Leopardi said:


> Contrast and gamma directly determines if an image looks 'washed out'. And of course viewing angles, but on the 32GK850G they are really sufficient from ~70-80cm onwards. You do have to keep yourself at perfect viewing position, unlike with IPS.
> 
> I'm still saying it, on gamma mode 3 and from 80cm perfect viewing position, the colors were more washed out on XB271HU.


http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...hz-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-14.html#post27179977

I copied settings from that post and for my eyes it looks best I have ever seen on my monitors. The contrast and color settings made a lot of diffrent. Now its near my TV which should also be near 6500k. I have gamma mode 2 on and I change my position while gaming depending if i am standing or such while gaming (i have electric desk) and if i play with controller and I havent had any issues with viewing angle or the range. 

My TN and IPS panels have had a lot of viewing angle issue which this does not have or its so small that its hard to see with eyes. Before all the other panels had issues with backlight bleeding which made diffrence in picture that this does not have. Also if i didint sit straight on my chair i could see IPS or TN glow or change in colors which does not happen with this. 

I am still very happy with this monitor and would buy it again. Almost whole time i have owned computer I have complained about monitor issue, but finally i cant. Only thing could be better is response times on dark scenes, but everything else just works. Even with smearing dark scenes are just looking so wonderfull that its hard to complaing.


----------



## supermiguel

just got an i1 displaypro whats the best calibration software? i1profiler??


----------



## gypsygib

supermiguel said:


> just got an i1 displaypro whats the best calibration software? i1profiler??


DisplayCal is all you really need and it's free.


----------



## amd7674

So I received the monitor yesterday (newegg.ca), the box had a tiny dent in it (however nothing was damaged ). I just put it on the stand and it is now waiting to be connected. I won't have time to do it till this Friday, since I'm busy at work. The external appearance looks very good comparing to my current LG TV 32LD450, the frame alone looks spectacular (coming from almost 2" on my current display, TV display mind you). I find stand pretty good and I don't mind a tad of red on the stand. However this will go on the wall bracket, never less is not too bad. The manufacturing date is Feb 2018 and it came with LG power brick (already checked). I think I will be able to adjust to "softer" fonts and 8bit VA colors (somewhat washed), the only thing I'm worry the most are dead pixels/dust behind the panel ;-(. 

@JackCY Yes, you are correct about ICC profiles. I remember you have already said that these would be only used by certain apps. (games do not use them). I'm using LR/DXO apps, and even with my IPS panel I never played with it. I was satisfied with recommended settings posted by other users. The only advantage my current TV has, it is its menu options (sharpness V/H and more tweaks for color channels). As soon as I connect this bad boy to my rig I will send some of my first impressions. I will start with @dw28 (Thank you for sharing ) settings and go from there.


----------



## amd7674

supermiguel said:


> just got an i1 displaypro whats the best calibration software? i1profiler??


Please let me know your experiences, because I was thinking about picking one up .


----------



## supermiguel

gypsygib said:


> DisplayCal is all you really need and it's free.


I have to play with it, i dont want to use an ICC, i just want to dial my OSD to the perfect values  Also most of the this calibration devices make you calibrate at 120cd/m2 which i think is way to dark  i pay dark games and cant see things correctly. 



amd7674 said:


> Please let me know your experiences, because I was thinking about picking one up .


Sure thing


----------



## gypsygib

supermiguel said:


> I have to play with it, i dont want to use an ICC, i just want to dial my OSD to the perfect values  Also most of the this calibration devices make you calibrate at 120cd/m2 which i think is way to dark  i pay dark games and cant see things correctly.


If you don't want to use ICC set the brightness to whatever cd/m you want, gamma to the setting closest to 2.2 (or more if you prefer darker) and only adjust white balance to your preferred colour temp (I like 6500k) using the monitor controls. DisplayCal will tell you instantly in real time how far your RGB settings differ from your desired color temp and which color to adjust. I also made three cd/m profiles for night, day, and pitchblack room conditions (150, 240, 120cd/m).

Without a profile you can't get an advanced report but you can get a quick report that still contains important information. Or you could make an ICC profile and just not apply it to get an advanced report on only hardware calibration.

IME once white balance and gamma are set correctly, there's very little difference between a fully calibrated ICC profile and just the hardware tweaks for most quality displays.


----------



## amd7674

gypsygib said:


> If you don't want to use ICC set the brightness to whatever cd/m you want, gamma to the setting closest to 2.2 (or more if you prefer darker) and only adjust white balance to your preferred colour temp (I like 6500k) using the monitor controls. DisplayCal will tell you instantly in real time how far your RGB settings differ from your desired color temp and which color to adjust. I also made three cd/m profiles for night, day, and pitchblack room conditions (150, 240, 120cd/m).
> 
> Without a profile you can't get an advanced report but you can get a quick report that still contains important information. Or you could make an ICC profile and just not apply it to get an advanced report on only hardware calibration.
> 
> IME once white balance and gamma are set correctly, there's very little difference between a fully calibrated ICC profile and just the hardware tweaks for most quality displays.


I'm sorry for asking very stupid question, I never played with this calibration devices. For i1 display pro + DisplayCal to get proper gamma/color temp (I'm not talking ICC) do I need to run this on the source feeding the display. i.e. in my basement I have projector (display) and my HTPC is source. Do I have to install the software (displayCal) in order to properly calibrate the projector ~OR~ I can have a laptop with installed (displayCal) to do this? I believe this device connects to computer with installed displayCAL via USB port. If laptop is prefered option I could then calibrate all my displays through out the house with this setup. 

Also is 120cd/m and 6500k recommend for movie watching (i.e. projector)?

Thanks in advance and once again I'm sorry for stupid question(s)


----------



## Sinddk

amd7674 said:


> So I received the monitor yesterday (newegg.ca), the box had a tiny dent in it (however nothing was damaged ). I just put it on the stand and it is now waiting to be connected. I won't have time to do it till this Friday, since I'm busy at work. The external appearance looks very good comparing to my current LG TV 32LD450, the frame alone looks spectacular (coming from almost 2" on my current display, TV display mind you). I find stand pretty good and I don't mind a tad of red on the stand. However this will go on the wall bracket, never less is not too bad. The manufacturing date is Feb 2018 and it came with LG power brick (already checked). I think I will be able to adjust to "softer" fonts and 8bit VA colors (somewhat washed), the only thing I'm worry the most are dead pixels/dust behind the panel ;-(.
> 
> @JackCY Yes, you are correct about ICC profiles. I remember you have already said that these would be only used by certain apps. (games do not use them). I'm using LR/DXO apps, and even with my IPS panel I never played with it. I was satisfied with recommended settings posted by other users. The only advantage my current TV has, it is its menu options (sharpness V/H and more tweaks for color channels). As soon as I connect this bad boy to my rig I will send some of my first impressions. I will start with @dw28 (Thank you for sharing ) settings and go from there.


Please let us know about the colors, if they appear washed out or if they look great? especially if you have an IPS to compare or another VA panel


----------



## gypsygib

amd7674 said:


> I'm sorry for asking very stupid question, I never played with this calibration devices. For i1 display pro + DisplayCal to get proper gamma/color temp (I'm not talking ICC) do I need to run this on the source feeding the display. i.e. in my basement I have projector (display) and my HTPC is source. Do I have to install the software (displayCal) in order to properly calibrate the projector ~OR~ I can have a laptop with installed (displayCal) to do this? I believe this device connects to computer with installed displayCAL via USB port. If laptop is prefered option I could then calibrate all my displays through out the house with this setup.
> 
> Also is 120cd/m and 6500k recommend for movie watching (i.e. projector)?
> 
> Thanks in advance and once again I'm sorry for stupid question(s)


No need to apologize, good questions. You can use your laptop with DisplayCal installed and the i1 pro to set your desired white point and brightness on every monitor/TV you own so long as the laptop can be connected and displayed through it. The monitor/TV will need to allow gamma adjustments in its settings and you can just use the i1 to measure and then adjust the screen. Without an ICC profile how closely each brightness level follows 2.2 will depend on the quality of the screen but with a good white point, black level, contrast setting, and gamma you should be close to getting the best picture quality you can from the particular screen. I've never calibrated a projector but make sure you have all the correct settings under "display & instrument" (correction for you projector type, mode, etc.). Might want to also go to a calibration site like lagom to set contrast and black level after setting gamma then recheck after you set white point. 

In terms of recommended settings, yes you're correct that 120cd/m and 6500k are recommended for movies. I'm definitely not a pro calibrator and feel it's up to what the individual prefers and what your viewing conditions are. I don't care what the experts say, I agree that 120cd/m is perfectly in a pitch black/dark room but I find it way too dim during the day, however, my monitor is in a solarium that gets flooded with sunlight. I also used to like a bit of a cooler image for games (6400K) but have grown to love 6500K.


----------



## Leopardi

gypsygib said:


> I don't care what the experts say, I agree that 120cd/m is perfectly in a pitch black/dark room but I find it way too dim during the day, however, my monitor is in a solarium that gets flooded with sunlight. I also used to like a bit of a cooler image for games (6400K) but have grown to love 6500K.


Waiting for the day we get monitors automatically adjusting brightness based on how much light is in the environment. Another area where mobile devices are ahead.


----------



## MistaSparkul

gypsygib said:


> No need to apologize, good questions. You can use your laptop with DisplayCal installed and the i1 pro to set your desired white point and brightness on every monitor/TV you own so long as the laptop can be connected and displayed through it. The monitor/TV will need to allow gamma adjustments in its settings and you can just use the i1 to measure and then adjust the screen. Without an ICC profile how closely each brightness level follows 2.2 will depend on the quality of the screen but with a good white point, black level, contrast setting, and gamma you should be close to getting the best picture quality you can from the particular screen. I've never calibrated a projector but make sure you have all the correct settings under "display & instrument" (correction for you projector type, mode, etc.). Might want to also go to a calibration site like lagom to set contrast and black level after setting gamma then recheck after you set white point.
> 
> In terms of recommended settings, yes you're correct that 120cd/m and 6500k are recommended for movies. I'm definitely not a pro calibrator and feel it's up to what the individual prefers and what your viewing conditions are. I don't care what the experts say, I agree that 120cd/m is perfectly in a pitch black/dark room but I find it way too dim during the day, however, my monitor is in a solarium that gets flooded with sunlight. I also used to like a bit of a cooler image for games (6400K) but have grown to love 6500K.


6400k is warmer than 6500k though.


----------



## amd7674

Sinddk said:


> Please let us know about the colors, if they appear washed out or if they look great? especially if you have an IPS to compare or another VA panel


For sure will do, I was using IPS pannels at home for the last 10 years or so and for the last 2 years at work (nothing to do with photo/video though)  



gypsygib said:


> No need to apologize, good questions. You can use your laptop with DisplayCal installed and the i1 pro to set your desired white point and brightness on every monitor/TV you own so long as the laptop can be connected and displayed through it. The monitor/TV will need to allow gamma adjustments in its settings and you can just use the i1 to measure and then adjust the screen. Without an ICC profile how closely each brightness level follows 2.2 will depend on the quality of the screen but with a good white point, black level, contrast setting, and gamma you should be close to getting the best picture quality you can from the particular screen. I've never calibrated a projector but make sure you have all the correct settings under "display & instrument" (correction for you projector type, mode, etc.). Might want to also go to a calibration site like lagom to set contrast and black level after setting gamma then recheck after you set white point.
> 
> In terms of recommended settings, yes you're correct that 120cd/m and 6500k are recommended for movies. I'm definitely not a pro calibrator and feel it's up to what the individual prefers and what your viewing conditions are. I don't care what the experts say, I agree that 120cd/m is perfectly in a pitch black/dark room but I find it way too dim during the day, however, my monitor is in a solarium that gets flooded with sunlight. I also used to like a bit of a cooler image for games (6400K) but have grown to love 6500K.


Thank you, once I verify my current display is defect free (dead pixels etc...) I might pull the trigger to buy i1 display pro. First I want to make sure the monitor is good  I will hook it later today, wish me luck ;-)


----------



## amd7674

Leopardi said:


> Waiting for the day we get monitors automatically adjusting brightness based on how much light is in the environment. Another area where mobile devices are ahead.


I think the Philips (IPS based panel) monitor I used at work had it, however I had too disabled it. The sensor and the way it was programmed didn't work too well. The office window was behind me, so if I changed my position the montor would start adjusting itself, it was very annoying. I guess it works like Auto ISO on cameras, sometimes it is too aggressive or too lose. However I agree with you it would be nice to have if it worked, or was tweak-able like Auto ISO on DSLR cameras.


----------



## gypsygib

MistaSparkul said:


> 6400k is warmer than 6500k though.


Yep, thanks you're right. I made a typo meant 6600.



amd7674 said:


> Thank you, once I verify my current display is defect free (dead pixels etc...) I might pull the trigger to buy i1 display pro. First I want to make sure the monitor is good  I will hook it later today, wish me luck ;-)


You could also get a ColorMunki for cheaper which is the exact same hardware and accuracy, the firmware just makes it measure slower.


----------



## Onasi

Leopardi said:


> Waiting for the day we get monitors automatically adjusting brightness based on how much light is in the environment. Another area where mobile devices are ahead.


Considering the quality of current panels that even high end consumer monitors use where any decent change in brightness leads to a significant change in color temperature to the point of needing to bust out a colorimeter again for RGB adjustments... We’ll wait for a long time. OLED, our only hope.


----------



## Mrip541

Why o why can't this be 27"??? 32" flat monitor is huge! I also desperately want a 49" OLED tv. /pray


----------



## Leopardi

Mrip541 said:


> Why o why can't this be 27"??? 32" flat monitor is huge! I also desperately want a 49" OLED tv. /pray


31.5" isn't that much bigger. I don't even feel the difference to 27", I just use it a bit farther away and it's the same.


----------



## Maten

Leopardi said:


> 31.5" isn't that much bigger. I don't even feel the difference to 27", I just use it a bit farther away and it's the same.


I am still suprised how small the monitor is. I remember the days when 32" the usual TV size which was on most homes and it was watched from far away so before i got this i was worried. IMO this is near perfect size for monitor. Not getting feeling this is too big and not getting feeling this is too small. With 27" I was daily cursing about too small size. But propably some day there will be bigger monitor standing on my desk


----------



## Mrip541

Leopardi said:


> 31.5" isn't that much bigger. I don't even feel the difference to 27", I just use it a bit farther away and it's the same.


I'd be moving up from a 24" so it will be a bit more of a jump. I think the 31.5" is about 30% larger than a 27", but about 60% larger than a 24". I use dual 22" at work so a single 31.5" just kind of seems huge.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAB716M79340

and there is your answer

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY6PP6623


----------



## Leopardi

Mrip541 said:


> I'd be moving up from a 24" so it will be a bit more of a jump. I think the 31.5" is about 30% larger than a 27", but about 60% larger than a 24". I use dual 22" at work so a single 31.5" just kind of seems huge.


It's something you get used to in a day or two. Just like how that 24" would feel mindblowingly huge after a while on a 15.6" laptop, and next day you notice it's nothing. 

It's 31.5" with very thin bezels, will sit nicely on the desk, not comparable to those old thick bezeled 32" TV's you might think of.


----------



## JackCY

amd7674 said:


> I'm sorry for asking very stupid question, I never played with this calibration devices. For i1 display pro + DisplayCal to get proper gamma/color temp (I'm not talking ICC) do I need to run this on the source feeding the display. i.e. in my basement I have projector (display) and my HTPC is source. Do I have to install the software (displayCal) in order to properly calibrate the projector ~OR~ I can have a laptop with installed (displayCal) to do this? I believe this device connects to computer with installed displayCAL via USB port. If laptop is prefered option I could then calibrate all my displays through out the house with this setup.
> 
> Also is 120cd/m and 6500k recommend for movie watching (i.e. projector)?
> 
> Thanks in advance and once again I'm sorry for stupid question(s)


GPU plays a role. You're best to do it on the machine with it's output device.

Recommended for movies? By me? 4000-10000cd/m2 peak, 1000cd/m2 full screen, 10000+:1 contrast, 6500K, 2.2 gamma. Otherwise you have to convert the movies to a lower limited display capabilities or they will look too dark etc. If you don't play HDR, then sure something around 120-240cd/m2 is fine for a normalish room.

For me brightness, set what looks OK to my eyes with the content I'm watching. Around 40-160cd/m2 as my room is on a dark side most of the day :/



Leopardi said:


> Waiting for the day we get monitors automatically adjusting brightness based on how much light is in the environment. Another area where mobile devices are ahead.


Hmm? BenQ has that for ages and so do other monitors. At least 10 years for sure, pretty much since dawn of LCDs. Problem is they tend to use an infra LED sensor that has partially visible and annoying light so either turn it off or... buy something else. Often the sensor is facing you and that sucks too as it would be better if the sensor was more "wide" and measured not what light shine on the front face of the monitor but what is behind and around the monitor and thus much less sensitive in some cases to you blocking light shining on the sensor with your body.



Mrip541 said:


> I'd be moving up from a 24" so it will be a bit more of a jump. I think the 31.5" is about 30% larger than a 27", but about 60% larger than a 24". I use dual 22" at work so a single 31.5" just kind of seems huge.


Size comparison.
http://www.displaywars.com/31,5-inch-d{2560x1440}-vs-24-inch-d{2560x1440}

Yes 31.5" is considerably larger than 27" and if you don't have a deep table that can be an issue with some of the deep 31.5" monitors as you can't push them far enough from you due to depth limitations. As a result people etc. can look abnormally large in movies at first or always.
30" would have been nicer IMHO, but they only made so few 30" at all, now everyone is making 31.5" panels using same tech I think and with similar issues.



ObiWanShinob1 said:


> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAB716M79340
> 
> and there is your answer
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY6PP6623


Answer to who for what? Both curved, no thanks and some are for sure imports even into US let alone EU from not so well established companies.


----------



## amd7674

WOw... freaking amazing display, no dead pixels, dust...etc. clean.... So far I'm blown away. VA Contrast rules ;-) I've only played with the desktop @ 165Hz... browsing/office work. I've used recommended settings previously posted (THANK YOU)... I've added 60% digital vibrance + 60% saturation for videos (nvidia). Bye bye IPS... 32" [email protected] (32LD450 very good display)... I will test some games this weekend. I had to cut wall mount because of the displayport / power connectors in the middle of the back... thanks drumel ;-)


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

JackCY said:


> GPU plays a role. You're best to do it on the machine with it's output device.
> 
> 
> Answer to who for what? Both curved, no thanks and some are for sure imports even into US let alone EU from not so well established companies.


I mean both were way cheaper and IPS but I'm a sucker for color accuracy over contrast from VA panels. VA panels tend to have a higher input lag from my experience so far and so you know, the best gaming display Iv'e ever used in my life was a korean import from QNIX called the Q2710 Evolution II. it had 2 dead pixels from a 10% reject model with those old photo editing PLS panels with ovver a billion colors which was okay/ barely noticeable, and instead of matte it had a tempered glass screen I could even clean with windex. Cost me $280 shipped form ebay and the only issue period was the fact it had only support from dvi-d dual link, and no hdmi or nothing. Basically meant you had to have a decent gpu and a purpose built computer to even use it. I ended up overclocking it to around 110Hz and it was awesome

But the input lag was pretty incredible with the av bypass board. Honestly it was almost like using a plasma with the input lag of a CRT screen it was crazy. You gotta remember the less features a display has, the more useful it will be for input lag. Add an on screen menu, more inputs, more features like post processing and it will say a really good response time but it will lag more than you think.

Dude paid a steep price for his screen but he loves it so that's awesome in my book



amd7674 said:


> WOw... freaking amazing display, no dead pixels, dust...etc. clean.... So far I'm blown away. VA Contrast rules ;-) I've only played with the desktop @ 165Hz... browsing/office work. I've used recommended settings previously posted (THANK YOU)... I've added 60% digital vibrance + 60% saturation for videos (nvidia). Bye bye IPS... 32" [email protected] (32LD450 very good display)... I will test some games this weekend. I had to cut wall mount because of the displayport / power connectors in the middle of the back... thanks drumel ;-)


glad that worked out for you! most people nitpick at least something at that price range and you're truly happy that's pretty amazing to me.


----------



## amd7674

*Happy Owner*



ObiWanShinob1 said:


> glad that worked out for you! most people nitpick at least something at that price range and you're truly happy that's pretty amazing to me.


Yes, the fancy LED in the back could be brighter LOL... Like many said, when you turn off monitor or when it goes to sleep the LED in the back should turned off itself. Just minor things. Yes the angles are not as good as IPS, but I'm seating straight on. The fonts / colors are good enough from me. The contrast is awesome (I'm using gamma 3), even when editing pictures you can see more shadows/highlights. I know IPS > VA in colors, but contrast makes difference too. ;-)

However I'm coming from 32" 1080P IPS 60Hz (LG 32LD450), so maybe my expectations are lower than i.e. someone who already used 2k/4k 27" monitors. 

This is my first G-SYNC monitor and I really enjoy it. I tried few game Doom, Fifa 18, Skyrim, Fortnite and GTA V. All beautiful fluid, actually it is much easier to play Fifa 18, it is much easier to control the ball (or make fast plays), I don't know how to describe it. I'm bringing my GTX1070 to its knees, which is good and bad. At 100% GPU is a little loud I already have very lose fan profile (with undervolted card and custom voltage profile curve). For new owners I strongly recommend trying @dw28 (THANK YOU) settings and go from there... 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...z-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-137.html#post27179977


----------



## JackCY

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> I mean both were way cheaper and IPS but I'm a sucker for color accuracy over contrast from VA panels. VA panels tend to have a higher input lag from my experience so far and so you know, the best gaming display Iv'e ever used in my life was a korean import from QNIX called the Q2710 Evolution II. it had 2 dead pixels from a 10% reject model with those old photo editing PLS panels with ovver a billion colors which was okay/ barely noticeable, and instead of matte it had a tempered glass screen I could even clean with windex. Cost me $280 shipped form ebay and the only issue period was the fact it had only support from dvi-d dual link, and no hdmi or nothing. Basically meant you had to have a decent gpu and a purpose built computer to even use it. I ended up overclocking it to around 110Hz and it was awesome
> 
> But the input lag was pretty incredible with the av bypass board. Honestly it was almost like using a plasma with the input lag of a CRT screen it was crazy. You gotta remember the less features a display has, the more useful it will be for input lag. Add an on screen menu, more inputs, more features like post processing and it will say a really good response time but it will lag more than you think.


What are you on about? Both monitors you've linked in previous post are curved VA panel based monitors, most likely Samsung VA. It's no secret that Gsync monitors are a hard rip off with +25-100% price compared to adaptive sync variant without the Gsync ecosystem lockdown.
I don't see how Q2710 if it even exists still would be much better than the poor http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/qnix_qx2710.htm
Using M270DAN01.0 a predecessor to the M270DAN02.x used since 2015 that runs 144Hz native in comparison. Some shops list it as Samsung PLS, QX and Q confused all together on web. Sure the more bare Korean monitors have low input lag as they don't have OSD and other processing.

VA vs IPS latency? Depends on who makes the monitor not the panel. C27HG70 is a tiny bit faster than XF270HUA latency wise but you won't notice in use only by looking at many photos and videos of them side by side.

Dual DVI was the staple of old Korean monitors. Problem with them was that importing one cost as much as a new fully warrantied locally bought equivalent monitor from established brands.
There is nothing special about running the old Korean monitors other than being stuck with DVI on many of them and needing a damn good DVI cable if one wanted to OC them. Nothing purpose custom built needed.
There is a total mess when it comes to Korean monitors, same looks, tiny changes in naming but different panels, different connections and electronics a nightmare to even find the right one to buy. And when you do you pay the same you could for an Acer etc. bought locally with warranty, easy return/exchange etc. Unless of course you have free shipping from Korea and don't pay taxes, customs etc. then sure they can be cheaper, still with no chance to return/exchange.



amd7674 said:


> Yes, the fancy LED in the back could be brighter LOL... Like many said, when you turn off monitor or when it goes to sleep the LED in the back should turned off itself. Just minor things. Yes the angles are not as good as IPS, but I'm seating straight on. The fonts / colors are good enough from me. The contrast is awesome (I'm using gamma 3), even when editing pictures you can see more shadows/highlights. I know IPS > VA in colors, but contrast makes difference too. ;-)
> 
> However I'm coming from 32" 1080P IPS 60Hz (LG 32LD450), so maybe my expectations are lower than i.e. someone who already used 2k/4k 27" monitors.
> 
> This is my first G-SYNC monitor and I really enjoy it. I tried few game Doom, Fifa 18, Skyrim, Fortnite and GTA V. All beautiful fluid, actually it is much easier to play Fifa 18, it is much easier to control the ball (or make fast plays), I don't know how to describe it. I'm bringing my GTX1070 to its knees, which is good and bad. At 100% GPU is a little loud I already have very lose fan profile (with undervolted card and custom voltage profile curve). For new owners I strongly recommend trying @dw28 (THANK YOU) settings and go from there...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...z-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-137.html#post27179977


I don't mind it not turning off, OSD option would have been nice for setting behavior but IMHO they made the lighting completely separate from rest of the monitor electronics wise. What's more worrying is the build quality of it's controls that some people reported. Oh and of course it's not synced to your displayed image it's a dumb LED not the nice smart LED you can make yourself that is synced with image shown on the monitor.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

JackCY said:


> What are you on about? Both monitors you've linked in previous post are curved VA panel based monitors, most likely Samsung VA. It's no secret that Gsync monitors are a hard rip off with +25-100% price compared to adaptive sync variant without the Gsync ecosystem lockdown.
> I don't see how Q2710 if it even exists still would be much better than the poor http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/qnix_qx2710.htm
> Using M270DAN01.0 a predecessor to the M270DAN02.x used since 2015 that runs 144Hz native in comparison. Some shops list it as Samsung PLS, QX and Q confused all together on web. Sure the more bare Korean monitors have low input lag as they don't have OSD and other processing.
> 
> VA vs IPS latency? Depends on who makes the monitor not the panel. C27HG70 is a tiny bit faster than XF270HUA latency wise but you won't notice in use only by looking at many photos and videos of them side by side.
> 
> Dual DVI was the staple of old Korean monitors. Problem with them was that importing one cost as much as a new fully warrantied locally bought equivalent monitor from established brands.
> There is nothing special about running the old Korean monitors other than being stuck with DVI on many of them and needing a damn good DVI cable if one wanted to OC them. Nothing purpose custom built needed.
> There is a total mess when it comes to Korean monitors, same looks, tiny changes in naming but different panels, different connections and electronics a nightmare to even find the right one to buy. And when you do you pay the same you could for an Acer etc. bought locally with warranty, easy return/exchange etc. Unless of course you have free shipping from Korea and don't pay taxes, customs etc. then sure they can be cheaper, still with no chance to return/exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind it not turning off, OSD option would have been nice for setting behavior but IMHO they made the lighting completely separate from rest of the monitor electronics wise. What's more worrying is the build quality of it's controls that some people reported. Oh and of course it's not synced to your displayed image it's a dumb LED not the nice smart LED you can make yourself that is synced with image shown on the monitor.


my mistake lol I glanced at 178 viewing angles in a rush. Almost seems like PVA has completely taken over IPS in gaming displays that's odd.

Weird to me cause I love the color accuracy of a really good IPS and PLS panel. If you get the right glossy screen finish the blacks will look almost as good as a PVA panel but literally every screen you can possibly buy on the market in a brick and morter store is matte finish which is why I wish you could get tempered glass glossy monitors from anywhere.

Curved wouldn't matter either way to me. but I'll be honost all the PVA stuff Iv'e dealt with were big screens. I really like LG's AH-IPS though. I found a good deal on a wasabi mango 4k screen 49 inch with 6ms response time and I'm not sure what the input lag was but I bet it was awesome seing it had no scaling at all whatsoevber with an AV bypass board. The tv was literally 4k or no k. like his ps4 wouldn't even work on 4k blu rays. nothing besides displayport 1.4 on true 4k resolution would even display an image but it was almost as good as a 49 inch 60hz gaming monitor lol

edit: that was for my friend who likes hifi stuff

And that wasabi mango makes his 65 inch $3000 samgung va panel look like garbage


----------



## AngryLobster

I wonder if the USB port on the back goes into standby when the monitor sleeps that way I can just attach one of my bias light LED strips from the x930e I had to it. Would be really sad if that's the case though but I'll give it a go.

On a different note, I hadn't used one of these in a few months (been busy) and forgot just how good a monitor it is. IMO, best Gsync monitor available even with the slowish G2G. Only notice it when I try to make it happen intentionally.


----------



## JackCY

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> my mistake lol I glanced at 178 viewing angles in a rush. Almost seems like PVA has completely taken over IPS in gaming displays that's odd.
> 
> Weird to me cause I love the color accuracy of a really good IPS and PLS panel. If you get the right glossy screen finish the blacks will look almost as good as a PVA panel but literally every screen you can possibly buy on the market in a brick and morter store is matte finish which is why I wish you could get tempered glass glossy monitors from anywhere.
> 
> Curved wouldn't matter either way to me. but I'll be honost all the PVA stuff Iv'e dealt with were big screens. I really like LG's AH-IPS though. I found a good deal on a wasabi mango 4k screen 49 inch with 6ms response time and I'm not sure what the input lag was but I bet it was awesome seing it had no scaling at all whatsoevber with an AV bypass board. The tv was literally 4k or no k. like his ps4 wouldn't even work on 4k blu rays. nothing besides displayport 1.4 on true 4k resolution would even display an image but it was almost as good as a 49 inch 60hz gaming monitor lol
> 
> edit: that was for my friend who likes hifi stuff
> 
> And that wasabi mango makes his 65 inch $3000 samgung va panel look like garbage


VA... there seems to be influx from Samsung and now from AUO of them, also Panda makes <100Hz VAs etc. They took longer and started later than TN and IPS and they are still borderline usable for anything but a TV.
Where as 100Hz+ IPS there is only that AUO AHVA and LG+Samsung seem disinterested to make one  I'm not counting ultrawide IPS which barely broke the 100Hz native in recent revision. So say 121Hz+ native, that excludes them 
There were also not any 1440p 121Hz+ VAs only last year Samsung and now this AUO panel. That's it. Rest are wanna be higher refresh ultrawides garbage, claiming 200Hz while it is a snail to transition a marketing joke.

IPS/LG=AHVA/AUO=PLS/Samsung, almost. They are all fairly decent if they want to make them that way when it comes to colors and angles. Most screens today are semi gloos or semi matte, hopefully the days of abominable matte and crystal matter are gone. This has been quite common for ages now that panels have a "semi" coated layer on top.
Glossy ones exist but it's more of a nuisance to use them, some are cheap some are more expensive and may use the same panel as ones made for the glossy Apple overpriced monitors. Yes glossy is nice for blacks and colors but the reflections are awful to deal with. On a laptop I didn't mind it since one looks at laptop screen at an angle quite often but even then you often end up reflecting ceiling lights instead of yourself instead :/
Semiglossy works well for me, just enough to break the reflections but not too harsh to degrade quality otherwise.

Glossy... better have dark skin color, wear black clothes live in a black room with no lights  A black cave or a bunker. Or you have to blast their brightness sky high to compensate for bright reflections and hope it's not a VA or OLED showing dark and black images because then even high brightness is useless.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

JackCY said:


> VA... there seems to be influx from Samsung and now from AUO of them, also Panda makes <100Hz VAs etc. They took longer and started later than TN and IPS and they are still borderline usable for anything but a TV.
> Where as 100Hz+ IPS there is only that AUO AHVA and LG+Samsung seem disinterested to make one  I'm not counting ultrawide IPS which barely broke the 100Hz native in recent revision. So say 121Hz+ native, that excludes them
> There were also not any 1440p 121Hz+ VAs only last year Samsung and now this AUO panel. That's it. Rest are wanna be higher refresh ultrawides garbage, claiming 200Hz while it is a snail to transition a marketing joke.
> 
> IPS/LG=AHVA/AUO=PLS/Samsung, almost. They are all fairly decent if they want to make them that way when it comes to colors and angles. Most screens today are semi gloos or semi matte, hopefully the days of abominable matte and crystal matter are gone. This has been quite common for ages now that panels have a "semi" coated layer on top.
> Glossy ones exist but it's more of a nuisance to use them, some are cheap some are more expensive and may use the same panel as ones made for the glossy Apple overpriced monitors. Yes glossy is nice for blacks and colors but the reflections are awful to deal with. On a laptop I didn't mind it since one looks at laptop screen at an angle quite often but even then you often end up reflecting ceiling lights instead of yourself instead :/
> Semiglossy works well for me, just enough to break the reflections but not too harsh to degrade quality otherwise.
> 
> Glossy... better have dark skin color, wear black clothes live in a black room with no lights  A black cave or a bunker. Or you have to blast their brightness sky high to compensate for bright reflections and hope it's not a VA or OLED showing dark and black images because then even high brightness is useless.


man I just need a 1440p gaming panel lol going back to 1080p feels more like 480p now >_>


----------



## Onasi

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> man I just need a 1440p gaming panel lol going back to 1080p feels more like 480p now >_>


Well you have, as described, four choices essentially if not counting UW:

1. Old AUO TN with TN issues, often poor gamma and pixel inversion. 
2. 2015 AUO IPS with all its glorious problems. The lottery awaits and even the “winning” panels are really barely acceptable at this price. 
3. New-ish Samsung curved SVA. JackCY wrote a book on those panels. Lottery is ever present and the curve only adds to potential problems. 
4. The LG with god knows whose panel. We really sure it’s AUO. Anyway, all the typical VA issues are present, but it IS the most stable of all high refresh panels so far in terms of QC.


----------



## 12345us3r

The LG isn't better than AUO TN in terms of QC. All of mine either had dead pixels or pixel inversion.


----------



## gypsygib

12345us3r said:


> The LG isn't better than AUO TN in terms of QC. All of mine either had dead pixels or pixel inversion.


Some didn't have inversion issues?


----------



## Leopardi

gypsygib said:


> Some didn't have inversion issues?


And someone returned until got one without inversion.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

This is why you might as well get a korean imported monitor lol it's a lottery anyway might as well pay 2/3 less and accept the 10% quality cut and be happy lol

edit: even my LG G5 has IPS glow


----------



## JackCY

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> This is why you might as well get a korean imported monitor lol it's a lottery anyway might as well pay 2/3 less and accept the 10% quality cut and be happy lol
> 
> edit: even my LG G5 has IPS glow


Importing Korean monitors to EU costs a lot since you have to pay expensive shipping, custom duties and VAT. Meaning in the end your awesome price you see on eBay etc. goes up +50% no problem and in the end the cost of similar specs Acer, AOC, etc. bought locally with warranty is the same :/
Importing to US? Yeah maaaaybe since you "avoid" paying customs and taxes and shipping is cheaper but considering other electronics from Acer, AOC, etc. also cost much less I still doubt it's worth bothering.
The Korean "no name brands" also use the lowest tier of panels, aka the best panels to go to largest customers and these smaller "no name brands" get the filtered out bottom quality, although with some panels it can be argued if any good quality panels even exist at all.

My older $200 China phone with 1920x1080px 5" IPS has no glow, it has a polarizer  Sure it has this magenta "tint" on black as all polarized do as far as I know, but glow? None, gone. Dual sim, audio jack, SD card slot, replaceable 3Ah battery.

There are some decent deals on importing "no name brand" stuff but you gotta know precisely what, negotiate, etc. and it has cost much less than what you can buy locally otherwise it's not worth importing at all.


----------



## Onasi

12345us3r said:


> The LG isn't better than AUO TN in terms of QC. All of mine either had dead pixels or pixel inversion.


By QC I meant stuff like dead or stuck pixels, dust or insects under the screen, clouding, BLB and extremely poor uniformity. Obvious manufacturing issues that are accepted for warranty/RMA claims. While some samples of LG do exhibit pixel inversion, this seems much more rare than AUO TN that had it on almost every or even every sample. Should also be mentioned that no manufacturer I know of considers inversion an actual defect. Yes, it is from the point of the end-user, but not the retailer or service centre. Maybe in the US things are different, but I know from experience that you won’t be able to return a monitor after 14 days period because of pixel inversion.


----------



## 12345us3r

gypsygib said:


> Some didn't have inversion issues?


2 out of 3 had noticeable pixel inversion. 2 out of 3 had dead pixels. All had very blurry text.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

JackCY said:


> Importing Korean monitors to EU costs a lot since you have to pay expensive shipping, custom duties and VAT. Meaning in the end your awesome price you see on eBay etc. goes up +50% no problem and in the end the cost of similar specs Acer, AOC, etc. bought locally with warranty is the same :/
> Importing to US? Yeah maaaaybe since you "avoid" paying customs and taxes and shipping is cheaper but considering other electronics from Acer, AOC, etc. also cost much less I still doubt it's worth bothering.
> The Korean "no name brands" also use the lowest tier of panels, aka the best panels to go to largest customers and these smaller "no name brands" get the filtered out bottom quality, although with some panels it can be argued if any good quality panels even exist at all.
> 
> My older $200 China phone with 1920x1080px 5" IPS has no glow, it has a polarizer  Sure it has this magenta "tint" on black as all polarized do as far as I know, but glow? None, gone. Dual sim, audio jack, SD card slot, replaceable 3Ah battery.
> 
> There are some decent deals on importing "no name brand" stuff but you gotta know precisely what, negotiate, etc. and it has cost much less than what you can buy locally otherwise it's not worth importing at all.


If you figure out what models do what, you know what you're buying. My old Qnix Q2710 had a panel from a $1200 Samsung PLS 1440p photo editing monitor at the time. the catleaps were some of the very best overclocked to 120hz for color accuracy and performance. mine was overclocked to 110hz. not all of them are garbage panels like the auria microcenter had. basically if you do your research you can get something good

BUT

all my research now points to PVA panels over ran the import business and there seems to be almost no AH-IPS or PLS panels overclockable to 100+Hz and I might have to buy an older model off ebay to get what I want.


----------



## AT0MAC

I have just ordered the LG 32GK850G from Caseking in Germany (i live in nearby denmark) they have awesome customer support so in case i get a lemon it should be fairly easy to send it back for a swap.
Im so much looking forward to upgrade for a proper size!


----------



## gypsygib

12345us3r said:


> 2 out of 3 had noticeable pixel inversion. 2 out of 3 had dead pixels. All had very blurry text.


Sucks to hear that inversion is an issue, I was hoping it was just pixels which is a possibility on every screen. On the positive side, at least some don't have inversion issues. My old PG278Q had inversion but I only noticed it if I looked for it. It did make motion look a bit 'grainy' for lack of a better word. Motion on it was sharper than my IPS but less clean. Hard to describe, kinda like a sharper image in motion but like a bit of film grain was added compared to a bit softer image without film grain.


----------



## Sinddk

AT0MAC said:


> I have just ordered the LG 32GK850G from Caseking in Germany (i live in nearby denmark) they have awesome customer support so in case i get a lemon it should be fairly easy to send it back for a swap.
> Im so much looking forward to upgrade for a proper size!


Do they pay for return shipping if you get a dud?


----------



## AT0MAC

Sinddk said:


> AT0MAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just ordered the LG 32GK850G from Caseking in Germany (i live in nearby denmark) they have awesome customer support so in case i get a lemon it should be fairly easy to send it back for a swap.
> Im so much looking forward to upgrade for a proper size!
> 
> 
> 
> Do they pay for return shipping if you get a dud?
Click to expand...

Yes they do, and they have awesome customer suport - and they had the monitor in stock. So thats why i do it that way around, instead of choosing a local retailer


----------



## Sinddk

AT0MAC said:


> Yes they do, and they have awesome customer suport - and they had the monitor in stock. So thats why i do it that way around, instead of choosing a local retailer


Sweet. Just to clarify, if you get a monitor with a dead pixel you can ship it back without having to pay for shipping? If its within the 14 days of you receiving it?

Im really looking to add more of these sites with killer service to my bookmarks.

So far I have Amazon and komplett.


----------



## AT0MAC

Sinddk said:


> AT0MAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do, and they have awesome customer suport - and they had the monitor in stock. So thats why i do it that way around, instead of choosing a local retailer
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. Just to clarify, if you get a monitor with a dead pixel you can ship it back without having to pay for shipping? If its within the 14 days of you receiving it?
> 
> Im really looking to add more of these sites with killer service to my bookmarks.
> 
> So far I have Amazon and komplett. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

As far as I can see then yes 🙂 

https://www.caseking.de/return-form


----------



## outofmyheadyo

delete


----------



## JackCY

Sinddk said:


> Sweet. Just to clarify, if you get a monitor with a dead pixel you can ship it back without having to pay for shipping? If its within the 14 days of you receiving it?
> 
> Im really looking to add more of these sites with killer service to my bookmarks.
> 
> So far I have Amazon and komplett.


For a defect they all should within 2 years as a warranty thing. For a return within 2 weeks of purchase it is up to the retailer, many of the German shops do it because that's the "norm" there and they make enough profit. Elsewhere it's more of a matter of luck and how good retailer competition is there.

You can always ask the retailer, I did with these computeruniverse, cyberport, etc. and they all seem to as far as I remember.

Amazon... they are annoying me more and more, incompetent when it comes to processing returns and issuing refunds. Endless delays and overdue. Sometimes they resolve it by reading 1 email, sometimes it takes multiple to get anywhere. I'm starting to lose patience with them, they don't sort it out I'm gonna start using other known emails and solutions they have presented during previous delays even if they don't offer them this time so it gets sped up and resolved whether their flaky customer service is competent enough to offer the solutions or not.

... and so after a few emails they finally again have to resort to offering a declaration to speed up the refund process. Each customer service person is differently competent, some are able to check the warehouse, confirm delivery and note that their warehouse is slow to scan them into their system, on the other hand later other customer service person replying will claim they did not receive the items, forgetting to check their warehouse and only looking at their system into which the returned and received items have not been scanned into yet.

Meanwhile they are more than happy to mess up their system when issuing replacements and every replacement or even email about some return issues causes a creation of yet another return code, as such a single item can have 5 return codes as has happened to me even with XF270HUA before due to their customer service creating one for every email received about replacements. Then when the returned items are not scanned received into their system due to endless delays and only warehouse knows they are received in a separate system or who knows how, you get 5 requests to return a single item you've returned already and these are requests warning you of a possibly charge to your card if you do not so I gotta reply to every single one of these often multiple times per 1 item so they extend the period or remove the faulty warnings.

The Amazon system is a total pain in final stages of getting a refund. Getting a replacement and refunds of return costs is "OK" usually 1-2 emails done. But the refunds at the end when you are unable to find even 1 in 5 or 1 in 4 units to be acceptable, those take forever at times.
And that's when already being mindful and only sending them emails during normal day hours as otherwise it almost seems like your emails get processed in India instead of EU and nothing gets resolved with evening, night or even weekend emails, I do not even bother sending emails on Sunday as Germany doesn't work on Sunday at all, they close even grocery stores/supermarkets/etc. Sunday in Germany, quiet no noise or you get complaints, no shops open, nothing.

Amazon :thumbsdow


----------



## Phixit

I think I'll pull the trigger on the LG 32GK850G, hopefully it will be better than the Acer XB271HU I returned.

I'm still not sure about LG 1yr warranty and the monitor is only available at newegg.ca, which has a more strict return policy than Costco/Amazon.


----------



## bastian

Amazing monitor. No dead/stuck pixels. No clouding. This thing is huge. Much bigger in person and heavy! Like most VA panels, there is some slight vignette in the corners, for those sensitive to that. Mine has a build month of February 2018 from Newegg Canada.

Doesn't beat my FORIS FG2421 in contrast, but still great. The advantage of QHD, 165Hz and G-Sync and a bit faster responses make retiring the FORIS now possible. My Acer Predator XB271HU IPS does pop the colors more, but this LG is very close.

LG should have a better warranty on this expensive monitor though. For example, both EIZO and Acer with their Predators offer better warranties. The FORIS had a 5 year warranty vs LG's 1 year.

Highly recommended for those not ready for 4k who want a great balance between TN and IPS, with great contrast and blacks.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I agree 1 year is a joke


----------



## JackCY

Because 1 year is minimum in US isn't it? That's why in EU there is 2 years minimum. And of course as always often you can pay for more with the shop if you want to get ripped off most likely but it does make sense with products that are often clearly or easily become defective.


----------



## Phixit

JackCY said:


> Because 1 year is minimum in US isn't it? That's why in EU there is 2 years minimum. And of course as always often you can pay for more with the shop if you want to get ripped off most likely but it does make sense with products that are often clearly or easily become defective.


I think newegg is offering 2yr for $99, but it is provided by LocalCover. A company I never heard of .. https://localcover.com/


----------



## JackCY

It's really odd with some monitor brands, they only offer minimal law required warranty while others will give you 3 years or even 5 years. But not always, my IPS had 3 years and I was glad in the end, now it's newer replacement variant only has 2 years, nope it pays off to check the specs from manufacturer, still 3 years:



> Warranty
> Protected by HP, including a 3-year standard limited warranty. Optional HP Care Pack Services are extended service contracts that extend your protection beyond the standard warranties.


But what is happening sometimes shops give you full manufacturer advertised warranty and by that they themselves are required to handle the warranty even past the mandated 2 years minimum. Where as when they only give you 2 years you are then left to deal with the manufacturer/service center yourself after 2 years up to the say 3-5 years that you may get.

Even the cheap 31.5" Panda VA AOC Q3279VWF with 75Hz and smearing has 3 years warranty.

This LG, 1 year on US site and on EU (Germany) it says:



> guarantee
> 
> 24 months send in (The customer must send a device to the central repair office in Mainz, for which a DHL voucher can be printed on our website and the device must be packed in a safe transport)


2 years only but they do say something about DHL voucher, guess they cover the shipping to them which well they are required to anyway by law as far as I know when the warranty is accepted not denied, the problem is good luck getting some retailers to pay you that.
HP didn't have a problem with covering return costs, service center ordered the courier and probably billed HP for repairs and all. Sometimes it may actually be better to deal with manufacturer/official service center than to deal with at times "flaky" retailers. Manufacturers often know way better than retailers what they are required by law to pay and not pay, to who and so on.

LG should have offered 3 years warranty to everyone for sure.

The problem is, I've now looked at nearly 10 monitors and TVs and no matter how cheap or expensive 200-4000 USD product I select they all have only 1 year parts & labor. So it's simply LG's policy to offer only law mandated minimal period even for their very expensive products such as 4000 USD OLED TVs.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Sry but if LG on give you1 year, it's because they don't trust the product.
In Germany most Displays are with 2 or 3 years warranty.

I don't buy a 900€ product with 2 years warranty. That's why i wait for BenQ (I only trust them my opinion). And they trust their own products.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

BenQ over the years has started to compete IMHO with HP and Dell when it comes to monitors and enter more into the business monitors market (both with what they make and to who they want to sell) as such they gotta offer comparable 3 year warranty as is common for those companies and products in that market, plus the "nice" customer service "on-site" and all that BenQ also over the years now seems to have. Where as LG I have not seen them going after business market, they kind of flop around happy to sell panels and not care much for monitors, making a few consumer ones and only recently trying to get into "gaming" styled monitors to get a piece of that pie.

There is no flat BenQ 144Hz VA incoming. Only a curved EX3203R 

From what I see in EU BenQ has 3 years on all of their monitors (be it a 100 EUR or 2000 EUR one) + their HP/Dell like service for repairs.
EIZO you get 5 on all as used to be the norm with them.

But more than extra warranty years a good zero defective pixel policy is important too. What good is it that you may have 3-5 years if the defects policy is lax and allows for many errors. Sadly this policy has to be carefully checked per monitor or monitor line, dug out of the fine print. All I remember is that HP Z line had/has zero defects policy and some Philips monitors used to have it. And there is a reason monitor makers don't want zero defective pixels policy especially on a long warranty product, you will "for sure" get something over the years, either a stuck bright/dark pixel or thrip crawls inside.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yeah that's right. Btw curved was nice for me. At this size it's perfect.
Like i write it before, i had the AOC 31.5 144hz. Only issue for me was flickering, and the dark pixel overshoot specially at Ghost recon wildlands. 

-text was ok
-low blb

If the BenQ has no flickering i can deal with it.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sinddk

Hmm..

The LG32GK850F is HDR 400 rated according to various sites that are beginning to list it on their sites. That means this freesync version will have increased color gamut aka enhanced-phosphor. So the colors should be better on the freesync version than the g sync one, and it can do "fake hdr".

So the g sync version will be an inferior purchase - i wonder how this will go down. (if its true that the freesync version is HDR 400 rated).


----------



## AngryLobster

Yeah because Nvidia requires local dimming/1000nits for a Gsync HDR display where as AMD allows manufacturers to churn out worthless garbage. HDR400 is completely pointless as is HDR globally dimmed.

Also I mentioned in another thread but HDR is being way overvalued. Not only because like 4 games implement it correctly but Windows 10 HDR is ghetto in it's current state. After I had a x930e straight burning my eyeballs gaming in HDR, I decided a monitor that does 1000nits+ is not for me. White transition screens made me squint so until there is better fine grain control of HDR values in game it's kind of an afterthought.


----------



## Sinddk

AngryLobster said:


> Yeah because Nvidia requires local dimming/1000nits for a Gsync HDR display where as AMD allows manufacturers to churn out worthless garbage. HDR400 is completely pointless as is HDR globally dimmed.


Still you have better colors on the freesync version and you can still enable "fake HDR" and it costs 200-300 dollars less.

So yeah, id still chalk it up to a better product for less money. IF the panels behave the same with transistions etc.


----------



## AngryLobster

How does a wide color gamut translate to desktop/regular gaming in terms of better color? Have you tried a display that barely touches 400nits HDR (Samsung CHG series)? It looks worse than HDR off.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Sinddk said:


> Still you have better colors on the freesync version


Not necessarily. The new 4K120 Wasabi Mango also has HDR support, but only covers 100% of the sRGB color space.


----------



## JackCY

Sinddk said:


> Hmm..
> 
> The LG32GK850F is HDR 400 rated according to various sites that are beginning to list it on their sites. That means this freesync version will have increased color gamut aka enhanced-phosphor. So the colors should be better on the freesync version than the g sync one, and it can do "fake hdr".
> 
> So the g sync version will be an inferior purchase - i wonder how this will go down. (if its true that the freesync version is HDR 400 rated).


Link the source, I have not seen any such mentions or specs yet.

Most monitors these days do 300-400nits.

All HDR support means these days for monitors is firmware support, aka it's useful for those that want to play HDR movies and do not use MadVR, that's about it. Windows is tuned for a proper HDR display so on these 400nits panels with narrow gamut it looks washed out, similar with games and their per developer locked in HDR settings/tonemappings.



AngryLobster said:


> How does a wide color gamut translate to desktop/regular gaming in terms of better color? Have you tried a display that barely touches 400nits HDR (Samsung CHG series)? It looks worse than HDR off.


sRGB is OK, wider gamut such as seen on CHG70 is OK too but you will notice it in games, movies, websites that it's wider than should be. HDR on CHG = added sharpness artifacts and what not, it's OK for movies especially when set right with MadVR to limit the range to around 650-750nits max since the monitor firmware blows out/clips any higher input than that.

Games and HDR... again depends on who makes the games and how well they tuned the HDR, if they are detecting monitor capabilities that are easy to detect which IMHO often they do not and do not adapt their tonemapping to the max and min brightness, gamma etc. that the monitor reports as supporting in it's HDR mode. So you get all this washed out and otherwise improperly tonemapped stuff from games as a result thanks to game developers that only tuned it for playing on wide gamut high brightness TVs or even on a theoretical display that doesn't exist yet.


----------



## Sedolf

The DisplayHDR 400 standard is really weak. It doesn't even require a wider color gamut than SDR even though VESA's description gives that impression 

https://displayhdr.org/performance-criteria/

(The Rec.709 color space is identical to sRGB)


----------



## JackCY

Please LG, give 32KG850F neutral or at least adjustable sharpness option in OSD. Plus low enough brightness to 40cd/m2. Also adjustable strobing is a welcome optional user enabled feature. Certainly don't need HDR firmware support as MadVR is better for playing movies anyway since it's more adjustable and reliable without having to switch monitor modes with every ALT+TAB etc.


----------



## Sedolf

Here is the german datsheet for the 32GK850F.
It doesn't list strobing (LG calls it Motion Blur Reduction) under features so I'd assume it is not supported at all. 
It does indeed mention a 95% DCI-P3 gamut, so they use a different backlight - quite a big change over the 32GK850G! Those that find colors too muted on the 32GK850G would probably happier with the 32GK850F model.
FreeSync range is 40-144Hz. The M315DVR01 panel should be able to do 165Hz even with the standard controller board, it is possible LG gimped the refresh on purpose to differentiate it from the G-Sync version. Maybe there is a way to overclock it via a custom resolution.


----------



## xutnubu

No blur reduction is a dissapointment but that one still looks like my next monitor. Hopefully LG implements proper overdrive or it will be just as worthless as the 34UC79G.


----------



## JackCY

Interesting, it's also listed as more power efficient. I'm fine with the wider gamut as long as they fix issues and do not add new ones. Same gamut on Samsung C27HG70 looked OK to me, extended but not overly, it's only peak colors anyway not a saturation boost as some may want that's something else. The wider gamut is helpful for playing wider gamut movies, that's about it.
Another thing is availability.


----------



## Sinddk

Does anyone know about the release date for the freesync version? I cant seem to find any info on it


----------



## Leopardi

Sinddk said:


> Does anyone know about the release date for the freesync version? I cant seem to find any info on it


July in UK


----------



## JackCY

Sinddk said:


> Does anyone know about the release date for the freesync version? I cant seem to find any info on it


As far as I saw, it is listed since April or earlier? But no responses made by shops that would say when they would ship it when ordered. Otherwise it's expected somewhere around June-July. Personally I would say summer 2018 :/ Fairly later to be honest since the 850G is out a while now a long while. Some 6 months "delay" on 850F after 850G. I would say July sadly. Can hope for June but I doubt it.
Acer Z321QU is out a long while as well, Gsync, but BenQ EX3203R no rip off sync is still unknown too. I guess who ever may be making these panels (AUO) if they are the same source, made Gsync variant first and put Gsync tax unhindered variant behind it in queue. Nvidia "development funds" at work...


----------



## hhkb

Thought I'd post my experience with this monitor after a week. I bought the 32GK850G after reading through most of this thread - so thanks for everyone who posted!

Overall, I really like it. It's not perfect though. I really despise IPS glow - I haven't had a "good" IPS since my venerable NEC 20wmgx2 (which still works by the way!). This screen, unfortunately, still has some "glow" in the lower left corner. It goes away when I either sit far enough back or I view at the same height as the bottom of the screen. It's nowhere as bad as the IPS screens I've used, but I was hoping it would be truly "glow free". I'm going to experiment with lowering brightness to see if I can get rid of it, since I calibrated to 120cd and haven't changed it and that's fairly bright for a dim room. (_edit: After reading Lim's review, I see this VA glow is normal. Again, it's far less pronounced than IPS glow. After adjusting to 100cd and turning on the white backlight, it's barely noticeable so I'm happy)._

Blacks are really great otherwise (not plasma/OLED great, but great compared to TN/IPS ). No dead pixels. G-sync is awesome. Response times are really great (I play competitive fighting games, and it's perfectly fine for it). 1080p console games scale without a problem, I don't notice any fuzziness or anything like that. I also love the size for game immersion.

I only notice VA black smearing on the "faster" response time setting, even at 120Hz - unlike tftcentral. So I've left it at "fast".

Text sharpness is fine in my experience. It's better than 27" 1080p, worse than 27" 1440p. 27" 1080p is terrible for doing anything but gaming, but this screen at 90ppi is comfortable even for doing my day job on. But if you're used to 1440p 27" it will be definitely fuzzier at first.

I may have experienced the OSD bug. But it only seems to happen then the screen turns on after being asleep. Hasn't happened to me during use at all. _(edit: This popup is normal when the screen wakes up. So I've never seen the OSD bug desribed earlier in the thread.)_

Gamma mode 3 was closest to 2.2 gamma, as seems to be the experience for other people in this thread. tftcentral's panel must be quite different since they used a gamma of 1. For me, that was really washed out. This screen is also a bit green heavy (not noticeable except during calibration), so I ended up with RGB of 49/42/49. 26 brightness for 120cd, 18 for 100, 9 for 80.

Only big con is the price! So expensive here in the EU. I'm still wondering if I was crazy or not to buy it.

edit: Just want to mention how great this screen's QC must be since my first one had 0 defects. Compared to my last IPS which I had to return 4 times, this is a huge relief.


----------



## Phixit

Finally pulled the trigger on the 32GK850G .. I hope I'll receive a good one.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Good luck [emoji6]

I have to wait.

Seems like a heavily delay for this 31.5 inch panels. Or??



Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AT0MAC

BUFUMAN said:


> Good luck [emoji6]
> 
> I have to wait.
> 
> Seems like a heavily delay for this 31.5 inch panels. Or??
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


I see your tapatalk writes in german, are you currently in germany? Im in denmark and have ordered mine from caseking.de, will receive it today.
They seem to have stock and they have awesome service + should have an easy enough rma/return policy


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yea i know caseking well, i live in Berlin, the RMA should be fine no worries. If you don't like your display you can send it back between 14 days. I advice you to use this option if you don't like anything about it at this high price.

Have fun mate.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

LG 32GK850F:



> ...
> Currently, a delivery to our warehouse is expected in calendar week 23.
> I hope this helps. If you have any further questions, please feel free to contact us.
> ...
> German shop


Week 23, June 4, 2018 - June 10, 2018


----------



## AngryLobster

There seems to be some wild variation in these panels in terms of color. I tried TFT centrals RGB settings on my 2 and both looks completely wrong so I'll have to buy meter to calibrate myself.


----------



## MistaSparkul

AngryLobster said:


> There seems to be some wild variation in these panels in terms of color. I tried TFT centrals RGB settings on my 2 and both looks completely wrong so I'll have to buy meter to calibrate myself.


Yeah they used gamma mode 1 which on my unit puts me at 1.8 gamma while mode 3 gets me closest to 2.2.


----------



## JackCY

Probably not very consistent factory hardware calibrations. Samsung has some issues with this on their VA monitors as well but overall gamma is often spot on, individual channel and part of a channel gammas can be off by a lot on some units causing color tints. You can see the worst C27HG70 hardware calibration here on my finished comparison: VA vs IPS comparison (27" 1440p 144Hz)


----------



## Leopardi

AngryLobster said:


> There seems to be some wild variation in these panels in terms of color. I tried TFT centrals RGB settings on my 2 and both looks completely wrong so I'll have to buy meter to calibrate myself.


TFT got some weird handpicked unit, all the customer experiences pretty much say gamma mode 3 is the correct one.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Who knows maybe they got a newer revision if it exists. I bought mine in Jan 2018 but the manufacturing date was Oct 2017 and every early owner has said that gamma mode 3 is the best one so maybe with newer revisions it has changed.


----------



## Onasi

So... my sample now has an interesting issue that I don't think I saw on any VA display before. It seems that after around a month of use the darker vignette on the right side is somehow worsening/intensifies. It is now significantly more pronounced than on the left and doesn't go completely away if I increase the distance. It DOES go away if I physically move my head to be exactly opposite of it though. It's almost like reverse BLB in a sense. And it wasn't there previously. Kinda distracting on web pages. And the left side is fine, still very minor at 60-70 cm and goes away at 90. 
So my question is could this be a sign of a defect in the backlight? Should I try to use my warranty? I like the monitor, but this starts to bug me.


----------



## Sinddk

Onasi said:


> So... my sample now has an interesting issue that I don't think I saw on any VA display before. It seems that after around a month of use the darker vignette on the right side is somehow worsening/intensifies. It is now significantly more pronounced than on the left and doesn't go completely away if I increase the distance. It DOES go away if I physically move my head to be exactly opposite of it though. It's almost like reverse BLB in a sense. And it wasn't there previously. Kinda distracting on web pages. And the left side is fine, still very minor at 60-70 cm and goes away at 90.
> So my question is could this be a sign of a defect in the backlight? Should I try to use my warranty? I like the monitor, but this starts to bug me.


Yes. Definitely RMA it, such flaws are unacceptable on 800 dollars / euro monitors.


----------



## AngryLobster

Leopardi said:


> TFT got some weird handpicked unit, all the customer experiences pretty much say gamma mode 3 is the correct one.


Yeah if I use gamma 1 like TFT it results in both my monitors looking super washed out/bright. Gamma 3 is a improvement for sure.

Both of mine also seem to have a bit too much green from the factory. Their production dates are December (preorder) and March (just purchased a week ago).


----------



## gypsygib

Leopardi said:


> TFT got some weird handpicked unit, all the customer experiences pretty much say gamma mode 3 is the correct one.





Onasi said:


> So... my sample now has an interesting issue that I don't think I saw on any VA display before. It seems that after around a month of use the darker vignette on the right side is somehow worsening/intensifies. It is now significantly more pronounced than on the left and doesn't go completely away if I increase the distance. It DOES go away if I physically move my head to be exactly opposite of it though. It's almost like reverse BLB in a sense. And it wasn't there previously. Kinda distracting on web pages. And the left side is fine, still very minor at 60-70 cm and goes away at 90.
> So my question is could this be a sign of a defect in the backlight? Should I try to use my warranty? I like the monitor, but this starts to bug me.


Yeah I think TFT's was definitely handpicked, took long enough for them to get the monitor too. Not only is their contrast ratio better than every other panel, the gamma at level 1 is better and they noted very good viewing angles, whereas most people have that vignetting.


----------



## JackCY

There is a big difference in what people consider acceptable viewing angles, also many review sites literally rely on a whim of companies to send them stuff to review... this directly impacts how much and how often will reviewers criticize and point out flaws in a product and you often get a bland review instead. The more independent a reviewer is the more honest opinion they can share without suffering a monetary penalty or other retaliations from companies.

I wouldn't believe it myself if I wasn't reading OCN and elsewhere online customer experiences and someone told me they tried 10 units of one monitor and all were defective etc. But you watch and read enough or even try buy a non defective monitor yourself and these crazy stories are unfortunately often very very true and a hugely different experience than what reviewers have by getting cherry picked units or occasionally getting a single replacement that is perfect.

The quality control in manufacturing and when servicing products is abysmal. They try to sell as many as possible and put return costs into price of the product anyway. On one side you have mobile devices that cost equally as much and get sometimes crazy scrutiny on quality control for any minor even cosmetic defect and on other side you have monitors at same prices where whole batches had plastic shells cracked, scratches on stands and endless literally endless panel quality issues, no competition, they don't care, they try sell it all and what gets returned they refurb and sell to someone else or elsewhere.


----------



## barsik228

By the way, the new DP cable did not help fix the problem with OSD, so you need to wait for fixes for the firmware


----------



## Phixit

Anyone can share their calibration settings ?

What would be the best view distance for this monitor ?


----------



## amd7674

Phixit said:


> Anyone can share their calibration settings ?
> 
> What would be the best view distance for this monitor ?


I'm still on the honeymoon with this display...

I've used this excellent settings (with gamma 3) 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...z-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-137.html#post27179977

I added 60% of digital vibrance for desktop and 60% color boost for videos. Also I adjusted cleartype fonts to my liking.

I'm about +/- 3ft from the display and I have no issues whatsoever  I'm coming from using IPS panels; and other than known weakness for VA panels, IPS > VA in colors and viewing angles I haven't notice any major problems.

I hope you like yours like I like my


----------



## AngryLobster

amd7674 said:


> I'm still on the honeymoon with this display...
> 
> I've used this excellent settings (with gamma 3)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/44-m...z-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-137.html#post27179977
> 
> I added 60% of digital vibrance for desktop and 60% color boost for videos. Also I adjusted cleartype fonts to my liking.
> 
> I'm about +/- 3ft from the display and I have no issues whatsoever  I'm coming from using IPS panels; and other than known weakness for VA panels, IPS > VA in colors and viewing angles I haven't notice any major problems.
> 
> I hope you like yours like I like my


I don't think that guys calibration settings are even for this monitor. Dropping contrast to 37 destroys the picture right off the bat as does his RGB settings that he for some reason uses 100 as a default when the monitor ships @ 50/50/50.

I also don't mess with digital vibrance personally because I rather have accurate colors vs. TV showroom saturation for the sake of saturation.


----------



## Hiromant

Mine looks great with Gamma 3 and 49/46/50. It took a while to get used to the lower viewing angles coming from IPS but I'd never give up the glorious contrast now.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

I'm very happy with this monitor after 48hrs ownership. 

In practice, motion clarity is comparable to the TN Dell S2716DG I'm coming from, which surprised me. I used a couple VA panels about 10 years ago and I was prepared for some obvious smearing, but there's none of that on this panel, barring some grey-black transitions I've noticed mostly on some website text while scrolling. The Dell overall has more motion problems because of the inverted ghosting.

I mainly upgraded because I like sitting as far back as possible to relax my eyes, but that comes at the cost of aiming performance. I was 0.8m from the 27" Dell and I've settled on 0.9m for the LG. Everything is a bit bigger and hitting targets especially at distance is easier. Immersion is also better.

I really like the joystick and UI LG uses on this display. Very intuitive and easy to use. The on-screen crosshairs are small and the best I've seen implemented.

The only knock on the display is the vignetting, but at 0.9m it's almost completely absent. I would compare it to the small gamma shift on modern TN panels. For me a complete non-issue.

Excellent display. Good job, LG.


----------



## amd7674

AngryLobster said:


> I don't think that guys calibration settings are even for this monitor. Dropping contrast to 37 destroys the picture right off the bat as does his RGB settings that he for some reason uses 100 as a default when the monitor ships @ 50/50/50.
> 
> I also don't mess with digital vibrance personally because I rather have accurate colors vs. TV showroom saturation for the sake of saturation.


I've been using it for a week or so and I like it. DId you try it? or this is just based on the numbers? what are your settings?

I'm coming from IPS panel and adding a tad of digital vibrance helps... has nothing to do with accurate colors but more vibrant/pop colors.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I would not wait for a firmware flash, LG=Lies good.

I had a optimus x2 phone, all the customers was waiting forever for a promised update. Don't forget what you paid for this display!

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hhkb

It's not recommended to adjust the factory contrast setting. It will produce clipping and reduce the contrast range. That's because contrast controls on an LCD alter the incoming image, as the contrast level on the panel itself is fixed. Dropping contrast to 37 is a bad idea.


----------



## amd7674

AngryLobster said:


> I don't think that guys calibration settings are even for this monitor. Dropping contrast to 37 destroys the picture right off the bat as does his RGB settings that he for some reason uses 100 as a default when the monitor ships @ 50/50/50.
> 
> I also don't mess with digital vibrance personally because I rather have accurate colors vs. TV showroom saturation for the sake of saturation.





hhkb said:


> It's not recommended to adjust the factory contrast setting. It will produce clipping and reduce the contrast range. That's because contrast controls on an LCD alter the incoming image, as the contrast level on the panel itself is fixed. Dropping contrast to 37 is a bad idea.


Apologies to both of you :-( Yes, you are right. Bumping RGB settings very high compensates for low contrast setting. I changed Brightness to 20 and Contrast to 70. I left Gamma on 3. 
TFT has RGB values set to 45/45/55 and Lim's are set to 50/48/46. Hmmm... so I went with Lim's for less Blue. 

This just proves how I cannot trust my untrained eyes :-( I'll be ordering X-rite i1Display Pro to set this monitor up, along with all my other displays at home. (including projector).

If anyone has calibrated this monitor please share with your settings.


----------



## Phixit

I also went with Lims settings.

I love this monitor so far, 31.5"/1440p seems like a sweet spot to me.


----------



## amd7674

Phixit said:


> I also went with Lims settings.
> 
> I love this monitor so far, 31.5"/1440p seems like a sweet spot to me.


Great to hear  ... I just placed an order X-rite i1Display Pro, I will share my settings once I get it calibrated.


----------



## Leopardi

https://static.gamespot.com/uploads...3369138-farcry5-9tipsbeforestarting-promo.jpg

You guys don't get any vertical interlace lines on the forehead, even when watching close by? Moving the window up/down even at a slower pace makes them appear for me.


----------



## Phixit

Leopardi said:


> https://static.gamespot.com/uploads...3369138-farcry5-9tipsbeforestarting-promo.jpg
> 
> You guys don't get any vertical interlace lines on the forehead, even when watching close by? Moving the window up/down even at a slower pace makes them appear for me.


I don't see any lines.


----------



## amd7674

Phixit said:


> I don't see any lines.


ditto for me.. my copy was build in FEB 2018. (not sure if that makes any difference or not)


----------



## Leopardi

amd7674 said:


> ditto for me.. my copy was build in FEB 2018. (not sure if that makes any difference or not)


Mine says Rev. 03 and august 2017.


----------



## Phixit

How can you check your revision/build ?


----------



## Will0w

Leopardi said:


> Mine says Rev. 03 and august 2017.


Oddly I have later date December 2017 but earlier rev01. No lines on picture.



Phixit said:


> How can you check your revision/build ?


There is a sticker behind the monitor which has date on left side and revision on bottom right.


----------



## Leopardi

Will0w said:


> Oddly I have later date December 2017 but earlier rev01. No lines on picture.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a sticker behind the monitor which has date on left side and revision on bottom right.


Ah, I looked at mine from the box. Behind the monitor it says december 2017 and rev 01.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

October 2017, Rev. 00 for mine, early pre-order from Newegg. 

No lines or inversion!





Leopardi said:


> https://static.gamespot.com/uploads...3369138-farcry5-9tipsbeforestarting-promo.jpg
> 
> You guys don't get any vertical interlace lines on the forehead, even when watching close by? Moving the window up/down even at a slower pace makes them appear for me.


I don't see anything, even when moving the window fast.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Leopardi said:


> https://static.gamespot.com/uploads...3369138-farcry5-9tipsbeforestarting-promo.jpg
> 
> You guys don't get any vertical interlace lines on the forehead, even when watching close by? Moving the window up/down even at a slower pace makes them appear for me.


No vertical lines for me. Dec 2017 rev00.


----------



## Onasi

Leopardi said:


> https://static.gamespot.com/uploads...3369138-farcry5-9tipsbeforestarting-promo.jpg
> 
> You guys don't get any vertical interlace lines on the forehead, even when watching close by? Moving the window up/down even at a slower pace makes them appear for me.


No lines, Dec 2017 Rev 03.


----------



## Phixit

Mine says Feb 2018, but I don't see any rev #.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Leopardi said:


> https://static.gamespot.com/uploads...3369138-farcry5-9tipsbeforestarting-promo.jpg
> 
> You guys don't get any vertical interlace lines on the forehead, even when watching close by? Moving the window up/down even at a slower pace makes them appear for me.


Nope.


----------



## JackCY

For Leopardi: http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> For Leopardi: http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


Describes my feelings perfectly right now


----------



## Klinky

This is on sale until 5/23 at Newegg for $699.99 USD w/ Promo code.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025836&Tpk=N82E16824025836


----------



## AT0MAC

Unpacked mine yesterday, need to redo the whole setup and cable management but damn its a sexy display!









Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk


----------



## hhkb

Klinky said:


> This is on sale until 5/23 at Newegg for $699.99 USD w/ Promo code.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025836&Tpk=N82E16824025836


Not fair, I paid 710 GBP (almost 950 USD) .

No vertical lines for me either on that image - Jan 2018 build. Maybe turn down your response time? This monitor is the best gaming/all-purpose screen available, loving it.


----------



## G woodlogger

They dont include sale tax in US like E:G: 19% VAT. Should be common knowledge.


----------



## Leopardi

hhkb said:


> Not fair, I paid 710 GBP (almost 950 USD) .
> 
> No vertical lines for me either on that image - Jan 2018 build. Maybe turn down your response time? This monitor is the best gaming/all-purpose screen available, loving it.


I've tried that among pretty much everything, they want to show themselves no matter what refresh rate or response time there is.


----------



## Phixit

$950 CAD here, $740 USD.


----------



## AT0MAC

Leopardi said:


> https://static.gamespot.com/uploads...3369138-farcry5-9tipsbeforestarting-promo.jpg
> 
> You guys don't get any vertical interlace lines on the forehead, even when watching close by? Moving the window up/down even at a slower pace makes them appear for me.


i just tried but cant see anything out of the ordinary.
mine is build in january 2018


----------



## JackCY

G woodlogger said:


> They dont include sale tax in US like E:G: 19% VAT. Should be common knowledge.


True but they also have ways to avoid paying it etc. don't they. Such as ordering from a state that has no sales tax.
Imagine in EU if one country had no sales tax... pretty much all retailers would move there eventually and it would be a big fiasco. They've already "equalized" it by forcing retailers to pay tax to where you're from in some ways, such as when you're not in Germany but order from Germany that has 19% VAT only you don't pay 19% but you pay your country's VAT % instead and this shop should pay it to your country. The only way to get around it would be to pretend to be German in Germany and resend but for the small % differences it's not worth it due to shipping costs.



Klinky said:


> This is on sale until 5/23 at Newegg for $699.99 USD w/ Promo code.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025836&Tpk=N82E16824025836


That's reasonably low for this monitor. Again they probably overstocked US market while the rest is waiting for stock.


----------



## ptmax13

Mine came today. It has 2 dead pixels, 1+1 in separate places. They are purple on white background and black on green background, so I guess the green subpixels are dead. 

It is kinda OK now, since it's only one plus one pixel, but I don't know if this will get worse over time.

Italian Amazon offered me a partial refund of 10% if I keep it and full refund or replacement if I send it back. They said they will pay me the shipping charges too. (I'm from Greece, so it could be 30+ euros to ship and 1-2 weeks of wait time) 

The monitor looks OK otherwise. Uniformity is good and I don't get any scan lines from the image that Leopardi shared. Colors and contrast seems to be fine to me. 

It is Rev 03 and the built date is January 2018.

The usual issues are there. Yes, text is blurred compared to my IPS and the sides of the monitor look blurry as if the screen is bend towards the inside of the monitor. Sitting further back fixes almost every issue. Some smearing, depending on the content. All the above are not a big deal for me. Dead pixels spreading is though. 


I can't decide, what do you guys think? Should I return it?


----------



## gypsygib

ptmax13 said:


> Mine came today. It has 2 dead pixels, 1+1 in separate places. They are purple on white background and black on green background, so I guess the green subpixels are dead.
> 
> It is kinda OK now, since it's only one plus one pixel, but I don't know if this will get worse over time.
> 
> Italian Amazon offered me a partial refund of 10% if I keep it and full refund or replacement if I send it back. They said they will pay me the shipping charges too. (I'm from Greece, so it could be 30+ euros to ship and 1-2 weeks of wait time)
> 
> The monitor looks OK otherwise. Uniformity is good and I don't get any scan lines from the image that Leopardi shared. Colors and contrast seems to be fine to me.
> 
> It is Rev 03 and the built date is January 2018.
> 
> The usual issues are there. Yes, text is blurred compared to my IPS and the sides of the monitor look blurry as if the screen is bend towards the inside of the monitor. Sitting further back fixes almost every issue. Some smearing, depending on the content. All the above are not a big deal for me. Dead pixels spreading is though.
> 
> 
> I can't decide, what do you guys think? Should I return it?


I'd exchange, this monitor has a pretty low chance for non-VA tech related issues. Only seems like scan lines, stuck/dead pixels, or strangely low(er) contrast ratio. Not like dealing with Gsync IPS where it could be bad pixels, uniformity, glow, bleed, sharpness, gamma, etc. Seems worst comes to worst you'll just get bad pixels again. And if you don't exchange within the free window you'll always just wonder what if you could have gotten a pixel perfect one like other people. From my experience, exchange as much as you can if it's free until you get a good one or they run out of stock. Chances are, you'll get a good one.

Edit: Oh yeah, almost forgot, IPS Gsync 144Hz/1440p sometimes has dirt underneath the coating issue as well. How could I forget that punch in the face. Point is, with only 2-3 three things to watch out for, and two of which are very rare, exchanging seems like a solid gamble with this monitor.


----------



## MistaSparkul

ptmax13 said:


> Mine came today. It has 2 dead pixels, 1+1 in separate places. They are purple on white background and black on green background, so I guess the green subpixels are dead.
> 
> It is kinda OK now, since it's only one plus one pixel, but I don't know if this will get worse over time.
> 
> Italian Amazon offered me a partial refund of 10% if I keep it and full refund or replacement if I send it back. They said they will pay me the shipping charges too. (I'm from Greece, so it could be 30+ euros to ship and 1-2 weeks of wait time)
> 
> The monitor looks OK otherwise. Uniformity is good and I don't get any scan lines from the image that Leopardi shared. Colors and contrast seems to be fine to me.
> 
> It is Rev 03 and the built date is January 2018.
> 
> The usual issues are there. Yes, text is blurred compared to my IPS and the sides of the monitor look blurry as if the screen is bend towards the inside of the monitor. Sitting further back fixes almost every issue. Some smearing, depending on the content. All the above are not a big deal for me. Dead pixels spreading is though.
> 
> 
> I can't decide, what do you guys think? Should I return it?


Return it because at 93 ppi dead pixels are going to stick out like crazy.


----------



## Doktamaja

I received my unit today. So far it seems pretty awesome. I am coming from a Qnix 2710 27inch 2560x1440 100hz IPS. The Qnix has been awesome performer 5 years old now. But it has horizontal scanlines above 85hz and horrible glow in 3 corners and BLB in one. 
So far the 850g has equal colors if not better because of the rich blacks. I LOVE. 165hz and gsync. I’ve scanned the screen many times to see no dead pixels or dust of any sort which is super awesome and zero BLB or glow. But I do notice the vignette on the left and right side of the screen. Is that because of the VA panel and everyone’s does that? I’m gonna try and post a pic to show. I don’t think it’s bad but I do see it.


----------



## Fanu

any of you using this monitor for coding ? whats it like working in eclipse/visual studio? is the font readability good enough? 

I am currently on 27" 1080p monitor and its PPI situation is awful (I can clearly notice pixels) - this LG monitor is only 10ppi higher 
hopefully that is enough to make it more enjoyable than my current monitor


----------



## hhkb

Fanu said:


> any of you using this monitor for coding ? whats it like working in eclipse/visual studio? is the font readability good enough?
> 
> I am currently on 27" 1080p monitor and its PPI situation is awful (I can clearly notice pixels) - this LG monitor is only 10ppi higher
> hopefully that is enough to make it more enjoyable than my current monitor



I'm using it for coding. It's much better than 1080p 27", which I found unusable for coding and part of the reason I replaced it with this screen. It's more like a regular screen at normal PPI, and perfectly usable. Lots of screen space which is nice. However, to be honest, for pure coding I'd prefer if it had higher ppi >100. I think for pure coding a 34" ultrawide or 32" 4k screen would be the best.


----------



## JackCY

ptmax13 said:


> Mine came today. It has 2 dead pixels, 1+1 in separate places. They are purple on white background and black on green background, so I guess the green subpixels are dead.
> 
> It is kinda OK now, since it's only one plus one pixel, but I don't know if this will get worse over time.
> 
> Italian Amazon offered me a partial refund of 10% if I keep it and full refund or replacement if I send it back. They said they will pay me the shipping charges too. (I'm from Greece, so it could be 30+ euros to ship and 1-2 weeks of wait time)
> 
> The monitor looks OK otherwise. Uniformity is good and I don't get any scan lines from the image that Leopardi shared. Colors and contrast seems to be fine to me.
> 
> It is Rev 03 and the built date is January 2018.
> 
> The usual issues are there. Yes, text is blurred compared to my IPS and the sides of the monitor look blurry as if the screen is bend towards the inside of the monitor. Sitting further back fixes almost every issue. Some smearing, depending on the content. All the above are not a big deal for me. Dead pixels spreading is though.
> 
> 
> I can't decide, what do you guys think? Should I return it?


At least they make you an offer  I don't get any since I already bought monitors at their lowest price. I say exchange it. They can choke on stuck pixels.
You never know how many will appear over time either. The last XF270HUA I had was "reasonable", poor color temp. uniformity though, and mainly it had faint stars all over it made of stuck faint bright pixels, countless, as such at any time any of them could decide to get stuck at full brightness, considering there were probably hundreds of them, it's a big gamble to roll.
If a new monitor has any pixel defects, I say exchange it unless it's absolutely perfect otherwise, the defects do not bother you and a chance of getting another good one is very small. At least with this LG AUO VA the lottery could be better than AUO IPS and Samsung VA. Making it worth exchanging.



Doktamaja said:


> I received my unit today. So far it seems pretty awesome. I am coming from a Qnix 2710 27inch 2560x1440 100hz IPS. The Qnix has been awesome performer 5 years old now. But it has horizontal scanlines above 85hz and horrible glow in 3 corners and BLB in one.
> So far the 850g has equal colors if not better because of the rich blacks. I LOVE. 165hz and gsync. I’ve scanned the screen many times to see no dead pixels or dust of any sort which is super awesome and zero BLB or glow. But I do notice the vignette on the left and right side of the screen. Is that because of the VA panel and everyone’s does that? I’m gonna try and post a pic to show. I don’t think it’s bad but I do see it.


If you can't see the vignette when looking straight on then it's the low VA viewing angles causing it. If it still looks darker watching the edges dead on 90 deg then it's a backlight uniformity issue. Usually it's viewing angles with VA :/ Even on 27" IPS you get some of this.



Fanu said:


> any of you using this monitor for coding ? whats it like working in eclipse/visual studio? is the font readability good enough?
> 
> I am currently on 27" 1080p monitor and its PPI situation is awful (I can clearly notice pixels) - this LG monitor is only 10ppi higher
> hopefully that is enough to make it more enjoyable than my current monitor


31.5" 1440p is about equal to 24" 1080p in pixel density. 27" 1080p should have never been made except for TVs, advertisement boards, etc.

For pure text work... I would say get a 4k 32" or larger. Or at least some ultrawide. The usable space and larger size give you more space to work on. 40" 4k is often desirable for this.


----------



## hhkb

Doktamaja said:


> I received my unit today. So far it seems pretty awesome. I am coming from a Qnix 2710 27inch 2560x1440 100hz IPS. The Qnix has been awesome performer 5 years old now. But it has horizontal scanlines above 85hz and horrible glow in 3 corners and BLB in one.
> So far the 850g has equal colors if not better because of the rich blacks. I LOVE. 165hz and gsync. I’ve scanned the screen many times to see no dead pixels or dust of any sort which is super awesome and zero BLB or glow. But I do notice the vignette on the left and right side of the screen. Is that because of the VA panel and everyone’s does that? I’m gonna try and post a pic to show. I don’t think it’s bad but I do see it.



Mine looks identical, both the white and black screens. It's most noticeable if you sit too close. As you move farther back it disappears. The "glow" you see on the black screen is still somewhat noticeable to me, although turning down brightness makes it barely noticeable - I suggest around 100cd which is 18 brightness for me. I think this is all normal for this screen, you'll get used to it though . Or decide you don't like it and accept the limitations of TN or IPS instead.


----------



## Doktamaja

@JackCY

Yeah when viewing the edges dead on the they look normal. It’s definutly the viewing angles then. The monitor is sweet I’m just trying to judge if I can get used to lower PPI. Coming from a 27inch 1440p. I’m pretty close the monitor due to my desk. I can mount the monitor on a arm and push it back more, think that would be more acceptable on the PPI concern? What’s y’all opinions on that, have ya gotten used to the lower PPI over time or was it a deal breaker?


----------



## usoldier

Dear god why did i ever buy this monitor, ive got so used to 32inch every thing seams like a cell phone screen now  

Its realy good and iam enjoying every minute of it <3


----------



## JackCY

Doktamaja said:


> @JackCY
> 
> Yeah when viewing the edges dead on the they look normal. It’s definutly the viewing angles then. The monitor is sweet I’m just trying to judge if I can get used to lower PPI. Coming from a 27inch 1440p. I’m pretty close the monitor due to my desk. I can mount the monitor on a arm and push it back more, think that would be more acceptable on the PPI concern? What’s y’all opinions on that, have ya gotten used to the lower PPI over time or was it a deal breaker?


I've went from 27" and 31.5" 1440p 144Hz (VA and IPS) back to a crappy 2009 TN 23.5" 1080p 60Hz a few times now and while the first day is rough in games due to refresh rate difference and seeing panning motion being so spaced out, next day it's fine. For text work sure 1080p has always been too low for me and even 1200p is better. PPI difference I don't mind as long as pixels are big without too much black space causing horizontal lines being visible (Samsung 31.5" HG70 VA).

I'm often around 70-80cm away as I can move in my chair it changes, hell I can do 100cm even if I lean back for movies.

Not a fan of low PPI on 31.5" 1440p, but if done right without too much black spacing between pixels it's fine. For gaming it's as high a resolution and screen size combination one would want to go with current GPUs.

Watching a 31.5" from say 100cm instead of 75cm will help a lot in terms of perceived PPI and viewing angles issues.


----------



## hhkb

Doktamaja said:


> @*JackCY*
> 
> Yeah when viewing the edges dead on the they look normal. It’s definutly the viewing angles then. The monitor is sweet I’m just trying to judge if I can get used to lower PPI. Coming from a 27inch 1440p. I’m pretty close the monitor due to my desk. I can mount the monitor on a arm and push it back more, think that would be more acceptable on the PPI concern? What’s y’all opinions on that, have ya gotten used to the lower PPI over time or was it a deal breaker?



If you're used to 1440p it will definitely seem less sharp at first. My other screen is 1440p 27", so I can speak from experience. Just like if you were using retina/4k and swapped to 1440p. After a week of using it, I got used to it now and I don't notice any issue. YMMV. (1080p @ 27" I could never get used to, though).


----------



## JackCY

hhkb said:


> If you're used to 1440p it will definitely seem less sharp at first. My other screen is 1440p 27", so I can speak from experience. Just like if you were using retina/4k and swapped to 1440p. After a week of using it, I got used to it now and I don't notice any issue. YMMV. (1080p @ 27" I could never get used to, though).


Mmm not really, it depends, this crappy old BenQ TN 23.5" 1080p I gotta use is sharper and better for text work than XF270HUA IPS I just switched from on Monday. Reason being XF270HUA has messed up unadjustable sharpness that is set to blurry where as this old BenQ has perfect neutral sharpness. Switching from C27HG70 27" 1440p (near perfect neutral sharpness), yeah... that would have been worse but I don't mind the size and resolution differences as much as I do mind monitors with messed up unadjustable sharpness settings. Going from C27HG70 to XF270HUA it took me quite a few days, half a week or a week to get used to it being so blurry and it only started after I stopped using them side by side that I could for a weekend.
27" 1080p is abomination. 25" 1080p is as high as I would go.

4k 13.3" does look marvelous, it will take ages before monitors catch up to what smaller screens on mobile devices offer today. And even more for GPUs to be able to push so many pixels.

To me the sharpness is not really a thing of size+resolution but of how well each monitor is setup with it's sharpness.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> Mmm not really, it depends, this crappy old BenQ TN 23.5" 1080p I gotta use is sharper and better for text work than XF270HUA IPS I just switched from on Monday. Reason being XF270HUA has messed up unadjustable sharpness that is set to blurry where as this old BenQ has perfect neutral sharpness. Switching from C27HG70 27" 1440p (near perfect neutral sharpness), yeah... that would have been worse but I don't mind the size and resolution differences as much as I do mind monitors with messed up unadjustable sharpness settings. Going from C27HG70 to XF270HUA it took me quite a few days, half a week or a week to get used to it being so blurry and it only started after stopped using them side by side that I could for a weekend.
> 27" 1080p is abomination. 25" 1080p is as high as I would go.
> 
> 4k 13.3" does look marvelous, it will take ages before monitors catch up to what smaller screens on mobile devices offer today. And even more for GPUs to be able to push so many pixels.
> 
> To me the sharpness is not really a thing of size+resolution but of how well each monitor is setup with it's sharpness.


I slapped a 42" 1080p IPS HDTV on my desk as I just sent back the 32GK850G, and the text is fine. It really depends on how the monitor handles sharpness, not so much the PPI unless you go really small.

This monstrous TV also has less perceivable IPS glow than the AUO 27" panels, that tells a lot


----------



## Doktamaja

@Leopardi 

Why are you sending back your 32gk850g?


----------



## Leopardi

Doktamaja said:


> @Leopardi
> 
> Why are you sending back your 32gk850g?


I won the lottery with the vertical interlacing lines. I'm looking at getting only 80% of my money back as I noticed them too late. That's a 183€ lesson on vertical lines, I'll be damn sure to super carefully go for them from now on.


----------



## Doktamaja

@Leopardi

Oh dang! How did ya test for that so I can? Thanks in advance


----------



## Leopardi

Doktamaja said:


> @Leopardi
> 
> Oh dang! How did ya test for that so I can? Thanks in advance


It will be visible in games with bright graphics. GTA V daytime look at distant building walls while moving camera up and down, PUBG bright sky and ground textures...

I also posted the far cry 5 test picture here, when dragging the picture up and down they will eventually appear on the womans forehead.


----------



## JackCY

The FC5 image:


----------



## Doktamaja

Just now noticed this... I am getting no sound from the monitor.. I have it connected DP to my 1080ti.. anyone had any issues with this?


----------



## JackCY

Are you sending sound to it? I find this audio support on monitors annoying as some tend to change default audio output to itself on certain occasions such as GPU driver reinstall, windows update, ...
You have to select you want to send sound to the monitor and make sure it's not muted or volume turned down on monitor.

If they stopped putting stupid speakers on monitors and lower prices, that would be great 
Pretty much almost anything plays better than monitor built in speakers.


----------



## amd7674

So I got i1 Display Pro color-meter yesterday. Before any measurements, I've reset it digital vibrance (I had at 60%) as other suggested to get more natural color. I have installed the latest DisplayCal and did some quick and dirty measurements. I really like DisplayCal as it is very easy and according to many reviews much better than stock software that comes with the device. As suggested here I aimed to achieve 6500k and 120cd/m2 brightness. My RGB were off (I used Lim's Cave 50/48/46, brightness/contrast 20/70 and gamma 3) and after some tweaking my final RGB was 48/42/49 with brightness/contrast 22/70 and gamma 3).
This gave me the following results:

Device: 32GK850G @ 0, 0, 2560x1440
Instrument: i1 DisplayPro, ColorMunki Display — LCD (generic)
Correction:	None
Display profile: 32GK850G #1 2018-05-23 22-51 2.2 F-S XYZLUT+MTX
Display profile luminance: 117.7 cd/m²
Display profile whitepoint: xy 0.3129 0.3284 (XYZ 95.25 100 109.21), CCT 6500K
Measured luminance: 118.9 cd/m²
Measured whitepoint: xy 0.3128 0.329 (XYZ 95.07 100 108.88), CCT 6499K
Assumed target whitepoint: 6500K daylight, xy 0.3128 0.3292 (XYZ 95.02 100 108.77)
Measured black luminance: 0.0498 cd/m²
Contrast: 2388.7:1
Testchart: verify.ti1
Simulation profile: None
Gamma mapping: N/A
Whitepoint simulation: N/A
Chromatic adaption: Bradford
Devicelink profile: None
Evaluation criteria: RGB
Date: 2018-05-23 23:18:19

As you can see contrast is not as good as TFT Center's copy, it is very similar to LIm's Cave copy and I think few other users on these forums. Also I wonder if I should have "Correction" set to something. If anyone has any suggestion on how to properly conduct measurements (link to a site/video) I would really appreciate. I did calibrated quickly my other 2 displays... I still have few more to go, inducing projector in the basement. My ex monitor that this display replaced it, 32LD450 32" 1080P IPS (4:4:4 full RGB) o/c to 75Hz had 935:1 contrast. My Sony 70" 1080P had 3199:1 contrast, VA panel with poor viewing angles (color shift) but great blacks.


----------



## etrin

I really thought about this monitor. I have looked at 3 21:9 screens and could not make up my mind.
The only drawback I saw was desktop, its like it needs more pixels. text looks blocky and image not so great.
I am using a 27" and love it, this just looks lacking.


----------



## Ford8484

Would you rather have your games be more immersive, look better (further viewing distance notwithstanding) or have slightly more blurry text?


----------



## ptmax13

Text is not that bad. Not for my taste anyways.
But yes, you can see the difference.
Even coming from a 27'' 1080p IPS panel I could tell the difference right away.
But it's not a deal breaker, not even near. For me at least.

P.S.: I've sent mine back and I'm waiting for a new draw of the lottery...


----------



## gypsygib

JackCY said:


> Are you sending sound to it? I find this audio support on monitors annoying as some tend to change default audio output to itself on certain occasions such as GPU driver reinstall, windows update, ...
> You have to select you want to send sound to the monitor and make sure it's not muted or volume turned down on monitor.
> 
> If they stopped putting stupid speakers on monitors and lower prices, that would be great
> Pretty much almost anything plays better than monitor built in speakers.


100% this. I'm always amazingly disappointed that my single tiny phone speaker sounds infinitely better than my monitor. Don't know why companies put the worst speakers in monitors. They have plenty of space for something decent. Even my tiny Surface Pro 4 has much better sound.



amd7674 said:


> As you can see contrast is not as good as TFT Center's copy, it is very similar to LIm's Cave copy and I think few other users on these forums. Also I wonder if I should have "Correction" set to something. If anyone has any suggestion on how to properly conduct measurements (link to a site/video) I would really appreciate. I did calibrated quickly my other 2 displays... I still have few more to go, inducing projector in the basement. My ex monitor that this display replaced it, 32LD450 32" 1080P IPS (4:4:4 full RGB) o/c to 75Hz had 935:1 contrast. My Sony 70" 1080P had 3199:1 contrast, VA panel with poor viewing angles (color shift) but great blacks.


I'd try and find a Spectral White LED VA correction. If it exists. If not, make a request on the forums. The guys that make DisplayCal are great at responding.


----------



## AngryLobster

amd7674 said:


> So I got i1 Display Pro color-meter yesterday. Before any measurements, I've reset it digital vibrance (I had at 60%) as other suggested to get more natural color. I have installed the latest DisplayCal and did some quick and dirty measurements. I really like DisplayCal as it is very easy and according to many reviews much better than stock software that comes with the device. As suggested here I aimed to achieve 6500k and 120cd/m2 brightness. My RGB were off (I used Lim's Cave 50/48/46, brightness/contrast 20/70 and gamma 3) and after some tweaking my final RGB was 48/42/49 with brightness/contrast 22/70 and gamma 3).
> This gave me the following results:
> 
> Device: 32GK850G @ 0, 0, 2560x1440
> Instrument: i1 DisplayPro, ColorMunki Display — LCD (generic)
> Correction:	None
> Display profile: 32GK850G #1 2018-05-23 22-51 2.2 F-S XYZLUT+MTX
> Display profile luminance: 117.7 cd/m²
> Display profile whitepoint: xy 0.3129 0.3284 (XYZ 95.25 100 109.21), CCT 6500K
> Measured luminance: 118.9 cd/m²
> Measured whitepoint: xy 0.3128 0.329 (XYZ 95.07 100 108.88), CCT 6499K
> Assumed target whitepoint: 6500K daylight, xy 0.3128 0.3292 (XYZ 95.02 100 108.77)
> Measured black luminance: 0.0498 cd/m²
> Contrast: 2388.7:1
> Testchart: verify.ti1
> Simulation profile: None
> Gamma mapping: N/A
> Whitepoint simulation: N/A
> Chromatic adaption: Bradford
> Devicelink profile: None
> Evaluation criteria: RGB
> Date: 2018-05-23 23:18:19
> 
> As you can see contrast is not as good as TFT Center's copy, it is very similar to LIm's Cave copy and I think few other users on these forums. Also I wonder if I should have "Correction" set to something. If anyone has any suggestion on how to properly conduct measurements (link to a site/video) I would really appreciate. I did calibrated quickly my other 2 displays... I still have few more to go, inducing projector in the basement. My ex monitor that this display replaced it, 32LD450 32" 1080P IPS (4:4:4 full RGB) o/c to 75Hz had 935:1 contrast. My Sony 70" 1080P had 3199:1 contrast, VA panel with poor viewing angles (color shift) but great blacks.


I used your RGB values and looks good to me.


----------



## OGM3X

...


----------



## JackCY

Only if you're so in hurry you don't want to wait for 850F or other options. For a Gsync rip off monitor, sure it's one of the "better" ones.


----------



## amd7674

AngryLobster said:


> I used your RGB values and looks good to me.


I'm glad it works for you too. I will redo the measurements again to make sure it is correct. I will post my results if I discover any changes.


----------



## Sinddk

Now the German sites that had 3 weeks delivery all changed it to middle of August.... Sigh.


----------



## Leopardi

Sinddk said:


> Now the German sites that had 3 weeks delivery all changed it to middle of August.... Sigh.


The UK LG representative said July.


----------



## Lass3

Should have been 27". 1440p does not look sharp on 32". Low PPI. Almost as bad as 1080p on 27".


----------



## Sinddk

Lass3 said:


> Should have been 27". 1440p does not look sharp on 32". Low PPI. Almost as bad as 1080p on 27".


81,59 ppi =//= 91,79 ppi.

But I agree, 1440p on 32" is bad for desktop, but for games its great.


----------



## Sinddk

Leopardi said:


> The UK LG representative said July.


I hope thats correct, but they had it slated for june release first: 

https://geizhals.eu/lg-electronics-32gk850f-b-a1796089.html

"kommt bis Mitte August" = Comes middle of august.


----------



## Lass3

Sinddk said:


> 81,59 ppi =//= 91,79 ppi.
> 
> But I agree, 1440p on 32" is bad for desktop, but for games its great.


For games it's probably "fine". I've seen plenty of 32"/1440p and I could literally count the pixels from normal sitting distance.

~110 PPI or better is pref


----------



## JackCY

32" 1440p = 24" 1080p in terms of PPI. 32/24 = 4/3, 1080*4/3 = 1440.


----------



## JackCY

Sinddk said:


> I hope thats correct, but they had it slated for june release first:
> 
> https://geizhals.eu/lg-electronics-32gk850f-b-a1796089.html
> 
> "kommt bis Mitte August" = Comes middle of august.


Thanks I had it set to .de, now I can see .eu lists more, actually searched a little and...

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0798QPYMF...ode-am-pk-21&ascsubtag=kJkLLc4tJQo--KRS4iwVVg

It's on Amazon.de but hidden. Preorder...
Might ask them about expected release date if I don't forget. Though I'm not preordering this one. Certainly not at full price while Amazon takes their sweet weeks of delays with refunds for returns.
Seems 569 EUR is the price elsewhere anyway. Which seems way more reasonable than the 799-869 EUR Gsync rip off.

I'm gonna wait and wait, I switched back to 24" 1080p crappy TN and while sure 1080p60 sucks it always did, at the "free" cost why buy any subpar defective monitor today only to get 1440p or 4k.
Maybe something else will pop up in the meantime while LG is sorting out their supply chain delays.

The new 43" 4k60 VA Philips didn't look slow either, similar price to this 850G, it's BGR though not RGB it seems.
LG has some IPS incoming but to me that all looked only to be 60Hz variants with wider gamut is all. Pass on that.


BTW BenQ finally replied about availability of EX3203R but their response is quite useless: "ask local distributors/retailers" eh... if they knew one would not be asking BenQ about when they plan to sell it to retail distribution channels. Aka customer service handling the messages has no idea and tells you to ask someone else :thumbsdow


----------



## Hiromant

The dpi is fine, due to the sheer size of the monitor you'll have to place it farther away unless you want to twist your neck to look at the corners. That improves the effective dpi which was not a problem in the first place because 1080p at 24" looks fine even close up. Personally I found the 110 dpi on my previous 27" 1440p monitor a bit too small, I had to lean in to read smaller text sometimes. I can't imagine how people use 4k screens at even 32".



VA is great, there's no going back from deep blacks and zero glow. The slight vignette effect on the sides with light backgrounds is not a problem once you get used to it. Colors look great at 49/45/50 and gamma 3.


----------



## Lass3

JackCY said:


> 32" 1440p = 24" 1080p in terms of PPI. 32/24 = 4/3, 1080*4/3 = 1440.


Yep, and 1080p on 24 inch is not sharp, just "acceptable" (for some)

~90 PPI is pretty low these days


----------



## Leopardi

Lass3 said:


> Yep, and 1080p on 24 inch is not sharp, just "acceptable" (for some)
> 
> ~90 PPI is pretty low these days


Yeah the difference between ~90PPI and ~110PPI is clearly visible in some scenarios, like PUBG's post processing AA. Simply 90 ppi the PPAA blur becomes visible, 110 ppi you can't see the blur almost at all, nearly SSAA experience.


----------



## amd7674

Lass3 said:


> Yep, and 1080p on 24 inch is not sharp, just "acceptable" (for some)
> 
> ~90 PPI is pretty low these days


I'm coming from 32" 1080P LOL... 69PPI... so this is an upgrade. Yesterday I used the 1080P monitor, I can clearly see the low rez... before I had this monitor I didn't notice it. LOL


----------



## Lass3

amd7674 said:


> I'm coming from 32" 1080P LOL... 69PPI... so this is an upgrade. Yesterday I used the 1080P monitor, I can clearly see the low rez... before I had this monitor I didn't notice it. LOL


Omg. I've heard about those panels, never seen one. 1080p on 27 inch looks bad enough.


----------



## Doktamaja

Leopardi said:


> Yeah the difference between ~90PPI and ~110PPI is clearly visible in some scenarios, like PUBG's post processing AA. Simply 90 ppi the PPAA blur becomes visible, 110 ppi you can't see the blur almost at all, nearly SSAA experience.


exactly, I am loving the performance of this panel but darn its hard to get used to the 92 dpi from 109dpi...


----------



## MistaSparkul

Again with the ppi complaints Lol. So you guys must prefer to use 1080p at 13 inches rather than 4k at 32 inches right? It's higher ppi so clearly it must be better.


----------



## Leopardi

Doktamaja said:


> exactly, I am loving the performance of this panel but darn its hard to get used to the 92 dpi from 109dpi...


My opinion is of course also affected by the interlace lines, basically dropping resolution to half in motion. But one thing's for sure; it will look damn great again after a few weeks on this 52 PPI TV lol.


----------



## ToTheSun!

MistaSparkul said:


> Again with the ppi complaints Lol. So you guys must prefer to use 1080p at 13 inches rather than 4k at 32 inches right? It's higher ppi so clearly it must be better.


I've been there, friend. There's nothing you can say to the PPI crowd on OCN. I'd save my figurative breath if I were you.


----------



## Lass3

MistaSparkul said:


> Again with the ppi complaints Lol. So you guys must prefer to use 1080p at 13 inches rather than 4k at 32 inches right? It's higher ppi so clearly it must be better.


Well, 1080p is great for 13".

1440p on 32" is pretty bad, as in not sharp. 32" monitors should run 2160p.


----------



## Leopardi

Lass3 said:


> 1080p is great for 13".
> 
> 1440p on 32" is pretty bad, as in not sharp. 32" monitors should run 2160p.


Don't forget it's 31.5". IMO a perfect compromise here would've been a 30.6" panel, running it exactly at windows 96 PPI.


----------



## Doktamaja

Leopardi said:


> My opinion is of course also affected by the interlace lines, basically dropping resolution to half in motion. But one thing's for sure; it will look damn great again after a few weeks on this 52 PPI TV lol.


I got out my Qnix 27 inch 1440p 100hz IPS and man oh man. Yeah it was a tad sharper but gosh IPS glow and Yellow back light bleed was horrendous after getting used to 850g and the screen was soooo small feeling! Hahaha I quickly put the 850g back in my desk


----------



## Doktamaja

Also wanted to mention, I’ve noticed with the black to gray smear with fastest OD on but when turning G-Sync off that completely goes away. I’m sure with G-Sync off ya lose a couple ms of responsive time but if the game can run 140+ FPS my eyes can’t detect tearing with G-Sync off. So I’ve been messing around in different games with G-Sync on and off. I’ve read and seen so many peoples videos on the black smearing and yes that’s natural to VA but I will say it’s drastically reduced with G-Sync off


----------



## Sedolf

It's probably the microstutter that hides a bit of the smearing. Ghosting is most noticeable when motion is most smooth i.e. same refresh rate as framerate.


----------



## AT0MAC

is it normal for the LG32 GK850G to never turn off the LEDs on the backside?
I think its strange, they blink a little when it goes to standby but then they come back on in whatever color i used when it was on. Not a big problem, just a strange feature

Also, my very long 10 meter DP cable that used to drive my 144Hz 1080p panel perfectly, can only run this monitor in 1366x768 60Hz, but if i use a shorter 1.5 meter DP cable it works flawlessly, so have now ordered a very expensive 5m DP1.4 cable I have to route a different way and really cross my fingers that will work at full res.

Beside those details, it looks like my panel is perfect, no pixel errors or strange light (other than the back leds), have been using it mainly as a second screen over hdmi as that works perfectly compared to my main dp issue, pretty sure its because of the cable, not the screen.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

Lass3 said:


> Well, 1080p is great for 13".
> 
> 1440p on 32" is pretty bad, as in not sharp. 32" monitors should run 2160p.


Yes for 32" 4k would have been the better image quality choice but not for gaming.
30" for 1440p is probably the sweet spot from what I have seen. Not too small not too big, no scaling issues.



Sedolf said:


> It's probably the microstutter that hides a bit of the smearing. Ghosting is most noticeable when motion is most smooth i.e. same refresh rate as framerate.


Actually smearing is most noticeable when the movement is fast = the distance difference of an object location between subsequent frames is large. While this may not sound to be affected by fps it is and the lower the fps the worse it gets. So if someone is running adaptive sync/gsync at low <100fps the ghosting/smearing perception gets worse, the other thing is how well did they implement OD in variable refresh rate mode, it might be fine running 120Hz+ when it comes to OD but poor <100Hz in VRR. Reviewers don't test this and it would reveal how bad or well OD is implemented on monitors with VRR.


----------



## Sinddk

JackCY said:


> BTW BenQ finally replied about availability of EX3203R but their response is quite useless: "ask local distributors/retailers" eh... if they knew one would not be asking BenQ about when they plan to sell it to retail distribution channels. Aka customer service handling the messages has no idea and tells you to ask someone else :thumbsdow


I can only find this:

https://www.bol.com/nl/p/benq-ex320...s-Computer-Hardware&utm_term=9200000092923210

They say 07-06-2018 release date, but I cant find a single other store that says teh same so im kinda thinking its just placeholder **** they didnt update for ages.


----------



## Maten

About 5 weeks in use and I am still happy with this monitor. Dark Souls 1 remastered was the perfect test for this. First time in my gaming history I was able to play the game like it was ment to play. Not having issues with dark places. Some smearing was places that I expected to be, but in any day I rather take that than IPS or TN problems. 

This 31.5" are allready starting to feel small. Propably have to pull it more close to me.


----------



## Leopardi

Yep, lost 20% of my money to the vertical lines, shop couldn't spot them.

Another try... if I see them again I'll accept my fate of having too good eyesight for this model, might as well buy one of those acer nitro 150€ 24" 1080p 144Hz IPS. At least faults won't feel as bad for dirt cheap.


----------



## gypsygib

Leopardi said:


> Yep, lost 20% of my money to the vertical lines, shop couldn't spot them.
> 
> Another try... if I see them again I'll accept my fate of having too good eyesight for this model, might as well buy one of those acer nitro 150€ 24" 1080p 144Hz IPS. At least faults won't feel as bad for dirt cheap.


In my experience, shops always have difficulties spotting monitor faults. I've had reps say they couldn't see major uniformity issues before. Sorry to hear about the 20% loss.


----------



## AT0MAC

AT0MAC said:


> is it normal for the LG32 GK850G to never turn off the LEDs on the backside?
> I think its strange, they blink a little when it goes to standby but then they come back on in whatever color i used when it was on. Not a big problem, just a strange feature


Can anyone tell me if that is normal for a GK850?


----------



## gambit07

Hey all! Got this monitor in today, coming from an ASUS PB328Q and trying to decide if I should keep it. Colors are not nearly as good as the Asus, but the difference between 75hz and 165 is pretty incredible so I don't really mind. Diablo 3 is like an entirely new game. My only big issue with the monitor is the vignetting. I'm sitting around 2.5-3 feet away from the monitor and it's still pretty noticeable, especially coming from the ASUS where I didn't see any vignetting. This isn't really a problem in games but I work off this monitor as well and it's much more noticeable on a white background. Just wondering if this is better in some panels vs others or if it's pretty universal to this model. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## MistaSparkul

AT0MAC said:


> AT0MAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it normal for the LG32 GK850G to never turn off the LEDs on the backside?
> I think its strange, they blink a little when it goes to standby but then they come back on in whatever color i used when it was on. Not a big problem, just a strange feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if that is normal for a GK850?
Click to expand...

Mine never turns off either if the display is on standby. Pretty stupid. I ended up shutting them off completely.


----------



## JackCY

AT0MAC said:


> Can anyone tell me if that is normal for a GK850?


Normal they all do that, LEDs are separated from rest of the monitor as far as I read around it seems that way. As such LEDs are controlled independently, I don't see it as an issue, some people prefer it one way some the other.



gambit07 said:


> Hey all! Got this monitor in today, coming from an ASUS PB328Q and trying to decide if I should keep it. Colors are not nearly as good as the Asus, but the difference between 75hz and 165 is pretty incredible so I don't really mind. Diablo 3 is like an entirely new game. My only big issue with the monitor is the vignetting. I'm sitting around 2.5-3 feet away from the monitor and it's still pretty noticeable, especially coming from the ASUS where I didn't see any vignetting. This isn't really a problem in games but I work off this monitor as well and it's much more noticeable on a white background. Just wondering if this is better in some panels vs others or if it's pretty universal to this model. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


All VA have vignetting due to viewing angles, some more some less. Of course some of it is caused by subpar backlight uniformity on many LCD monitors.
@Leopardi: I'm waiting for those too, any new panels are hopefully better than what is now on market. Any flat 27"+ 1440p 100Hz+ IPS/VA I'm interested.


----------



## Fanu

any news on the upcoming freesync model? still due out in july in eu? also is the panel any better (vignetting sorted out for example) considering it will have HDR400 support which the gsync model does not have (can the gsync model even reach 400cm3 peak brightness?) ?


----------



## JackCY

320cd/m^2 850G. HDR400 specification is a gimmick and only means that the monitor firmware supports HDR input and it's supposedly rated to 400cd/m^2 with different backlight. Hopefully they fix the issue of too high minimum brightness otherwise they only made it worse with this stronger backlight on 850F variant.

HDR support is useless unless the screen can do around 10k:1 contrast and 1k nits. You're better off using MadVR to playback movies with it's own conversion to SDR than rely on who knows what quality conversion of the monitor firmware. C27HG70 for example clips all whites brighter than around 700 nits in source in it's HDR mode but then it's readable specs that software should adapt to do say maximum is 650 nits but that's a peak anyway.

HDR is a marketing gimmick right now for most monitors and even TVs won't do the necessary specs needed for many HDR movies to playback correctly without conversions/adjustments to the source image via software.

You can monitor shops that's about it when it comes to availability, I have not seen anything new popup. A shop said what was it first or second week of June? But that seems wishful as others said July and August though I do not know their source beside maybe OCUK but then they are known to want to sell stuff and "lie about availability, sale numbers". Everyone simply guessing from what distributors tell them.

Probably summer 2018 July is when we may see 850F finally available and hopefully also other monitors with other newer panels.

All your questions be answered here most likely:

http://playwares.com/dpreview/55862022
https://www.limscave.com/lg-32gk850g
https://us.hardware.info/reviews/7852/lg-32gk850g-review-lg-is-back-in-the-gaming-monitor-game
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_32gk850g.htm

Vignetting as in darker sides depends on viewing angles and those do not change since panel should be the same only backlight is changed on 850F. A good backlight uniformity or it's "boost" around edges can probably help combat vignetting caused by panel viewing angles, I doubt any monitor maker beside professional expensive monitors uses individually controllable LED backlights and then goes corrects perceived brightness uniformity at a typical viewing distance. Possible, cheap but time consuming when not automated. They often rather add uniformity compensation via the panel that destroys half of brightness and contrast drops to 50% of original only as a result.


----------



## Leopardi

Tested #2 32GK850G, a bit newer manufactured in January 2018, but still the same exact vertical interlacing. That's it for me with this monitor...


----------



## JackCY

Check the serial number  Maybe they sold you the same one XD

People reported similar issues on the 100Hz+ TNs. Probably something to do with inversion vs moving picture possibly even vs static image sharpness but it's almost nowhere explained how these can be related, they should not be... but then theory vs practice.

Shows a bit about inversion:
http://www.techmind.org/lcd/
(there are some nice inversion tests there too, showing the exact test picture structure)

The inversion shimmer could be seen on C27HG70. Not sure on XF270HUA, it's possible.

I'm waiting for 32GK850F and what else shows up after Computex. As much as I hate 1080p TN 23.5", at least it's neutral sharp and doesn't smear, nor does it buzz or have any other inversion related issues.
If all turns out to be duds, well might try some new 1440p 75Hz IPS then doubtful any fast VA at that refresh will exist.


----------



## AngryLobster

I personally don't see and vertical interlacing on either of my panels. Kind of off topic but today I had one of these 32's sitting next to my C7 (really unfair comparison) in order to see if the pixel response is an issue while playing Rebel Galaxy and wow there is quite a bit of black smearing that would have probably gone unnoticed to my eyes without something much faster sitting beside it to compare. I'll admit it's basically worst case scenario (stars against lighter background) but I still believe it's the best Gsync monitor available right now.

It sucks how far behind monitors are in terms of PQ compared to TV's. This LG is unusable to me anytime I have my PC connected to the OLED since it looks like there is a grey haze across the entire monitor. It takes using it for a day or two in order to forget about the C7. It took this comparison for me to realize this monitors blacks are purple.


----------



## Leopardi

JackCY said:


> Check the serial number  Maybe they sold you the same one XD
> 
> People reported similar issues on the 100Hz+ TNs. Probably something to do with inversion vs moving picture possibly even vs static image sharpness but it's almost nowhere explained how these can be related, they should not be... but then theory vs practice.
> 
> Shows a bit about inversion:
> http://www.techmind.org/lcd/
> (there are some nice inversion tests there too, showing the exact test picture structure)
> 
> The inversion shimmer could be seen on C27HG70. Not sure on XF270HUA, it's possible.
> 
> I'm waiting for 32GK850F and what else shows up after Computex. As much as I hate 1080p TN 23.5", at least it's neutral sharp and doesn't smear, nor does it buzz or have any other inversion related issues.
> If all turns out to be duds, well might try some new 1440p 75Hz IPS then doubtful any fast VA at that refresh will exist.


Oh yeah Computex seems to have started right today. Maybe we'd get some specific model info about the new "M270 update" nitro screen.


----------



## amd7674

AngryLobster said:


> I personally don't see and vertical interlacing on either of my panels. Kind of off topic but today I had one of these 32's sitting next to my C7 (really unfair comparison) in order to see if the pixel response is an issue while playing Rebel Galaxy and wow there is quite a bit of black smearing that would have probably gone unnoticed to my eyes without something much faster sitting beside it to compare. I'll admit it's basically worst case scenario (stars against lighter background) but I still believe it's the best Gsync monitor available right now.
> 
> It sucks how far behind monitors are in terms of PQ compared to TV's. This LG is unusable to me anytime I have my PC connected to the OLED since it looks like there is a grey haze across the entire monitor. It takes using it for a day or two in order to forget about the C7. It took this comparison for me to realize this monitors blacks are purple.


I agree, for me it is opposite. I have my 32LD450 (32" 1080p IPS /75HZ 4:4:4) in the same room on spare computer. This GK850 is MUCH sharper and better to work on (even when browsing / picture editing). I calibrated it and I'm totally satisfied with it. I just cannot believe how bad 1080p was on 32", until I got this monitor. LOL


----------



## Hiromant

Complaining about blacks on the best LCD gaming monitor with regard to contrast is just asking to be unhappy.


----------



## Unregistered987

There's a new driver up on the website. http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-32GK850G-B#softwareFirmware
No change log but hoping it might fix the OSD pop-up issue.


----------



## JackCY

1080p on 32" is a small TV for TV use to sit on a couch opposite side of room.

I have not found anything new from Computex yet, anyone found any 1440p 100Hz+ panels/monitors?


----------



## Fanu

no sign of 32GK850F at computex ? 

I'm just waiting to see if they fixed flaws of 32GK850G (pixels fading out in the edges+poor viewing angles+slightly washed out colors) before purchase - dont care about adaptive sync, only cheaper price + whichever has better color reproduction

whats the delay with this panel anway - it was first shown in november last year (if not earlier)


----------



## Will0w

Fanu said:


> no sign of 32GK850F at computex ?
> 
> I'm just waiting to see if they fixed flaws of 32GK850G (pixels fading out in the edges+poor viewing angles+slightly washed out colors) before purchase - dont care about adaptive sync, only cheaper price + whichever has better color reproduction
> 
> whats the delay with this panel anway - it was first shown in november last year (if not earlier)


I doubt they made any changes. Probably they have just replaced g-sync with freesync and added fake hdr by software, which might make things worse.
Also they probably added fake hdr just to price it the same as g-sync version.

I wouldn't trust their release dates. Could be available at Newegg and Amazon first like g-sync version then add couple of months for other places.


----------



## JackCY

Fanu said:


> no sign of 32GK850F at computex ?
> 
> I'm just waiting to see if they fixed flaws of 32GK850G (pixels fading out in the edges+poor viewing angles+slightly washed out colors) before purchase - dont care about adaptive sync, only cheaper price + whichever has better color reproduction
> 
> whats the delay with this panel anway - it was first shown in november last year (if not earlier)


What are you expecting it to suddenly be an OLED? All VA have poor viewing angles, washed out colors and brightness fading around edges. Bad LCD technology choice if you don't like those.
The color reproduction is fine. But of course people complain it doesn't pop and isn't oversaturated Samsung 125% sRGB etc. and even with the washing out these wider gamuts do not compensate for that, these wider gamuts are only for peak colors not a vibrance or saturation setting some like to butcher their images with.

850F should be wider gamut. Which is OK but not that great either.

The delay is manufacturing and probably Nvidia paying or giving them a deal on being the "first" released version. That's how it goes really, nothing more to it. Anti competitive practices via "development support funds".

Also LG always takes forever to get things to market. But then so does Acer, ASUS, only those push more $$$ into marketing and tease people for years before release in advance.



Will0w said:


> I doubt they made any changes. Probably they have just replaced g-sync with freesync and added fake hdr by software, which might make things worse.
> Also they probably added fake hdr just to price it the same as g-sync version.
> 
> I wouldn't trust their release dates. Could be available at Newegg and Amazon first like g-sync version then add couple of months for other places.


600 vs 800 EUR is hardly the same price.

Yes it has HDR input support which is not useless but also not overly useful to most people.
The whole electronics board is different with all inputs and logic.


----------



## Will0w

JackCY said:


> 600 vs 800 EUR is hardly the same price.
> 
> Yes it has HDR input support which is not useless but also not overly useful to most people.
> The whole electronics board is different with all inputs and logic.


If it will be 600...

Hdr 400 is pretty much useless to anyone. Just enables monitor makers to brand almost any monitor as hdr capable.
Electronics board is different but it does not effect earlier mentioned "flaws".


----------



## Fanu

JackCY said:


> What are you expecting it to suddenly be an OLED? All VA have poor viewing angles, washed out colors and brightness fading around edges. Bad LCD technology choice if you don't like those.
> The color reproduction is fine. But of course people complain it doesn't pop and isn't oversaturated Samsung 125% sRGB etc. and even with the washing out these wider gamuts do not compensate for that, these wider gamuts are only for peak colors not a vibrance or saturation setting some like to butcher their images with.
> 
> 850F should be wider gamut. Which is OK but not that great either.
> 
> The delay is manufacturing and probably Nvidia paying or giving them a deal on being the "first" released version. That's how it goes really, nothing more to it. Anti competitive practices via "development support funds".
> 
> Also LG always takes forever to get things to market. But then so does Acer, ASUS, only those push more $$$ into marketing and tease people for years before release in advance.


I read somewhere it will have nano IPS layer making colors stand out more compared to the gsync version 
also it will be HDR400 compliant (which means it will have slightly higher peak brightness compared to gsync version)

those two things should bring perceivable improvements in picture quality ? 
yes, I am aware of poor viewing angles being a VA pitfall but I am not looking for any huge improvements, at least have better viewing angles than good TN panels

I doubt nvidia paid LG to delay the release of freesync version for nearly half a year now :|

would you, in my place, wait for the freesync version in hopes of it providing a slightly better picture quality (+additional improvements over the gsync version due to longer time to market) or just buy the gsync version right now ? I need a 32" or 34" monitor ? I need an upgrade from my current 27" 1080p 144Hz TN Acer - 32GK850G has the least amount of flaws (seems like its the best gaming monitor currently on the market, right behind aw3418dw)


----------



## JackCY

Will0w said:


> If it will be 600...
> 
> Hdr 400 is pretty much useless to anyone. Just enables monitor makers to brand almost any monitor as hdr capable.
> Electronics board is different but it does not effect earlier mentioned "flaws".


It's already sold as low as 550 EUR so 600 EUR retail is not even a question of if but do you want to pay that much?



Fanu said:


> I read somewhere it will have nano IPS layer making colors stand out more compared to the gsync version
> also it will be HDR400 compliant (which means it will have slightly higher peak brightness compared to gsync version)
> 
> those two things should bring perceivable improvements in picture quality ?
> yes, I am aware of poor viewing angles being a VA pitfall but I am not looking for any huge improvements, at least have better viewing angles than good TN panels
> 
> I doubt nvidia paid LG to delay the release of freesync version for nearly half a year now :|
> 
> would you, in my place, wait for the freesync version in hopes of it providing a slightly better picture quality (+additional improvements over the gsync version due to longer time to market) or just buy the gsync version right now ? I need a 32" or 34" monitor ? I need an upgrade from my current 27" 1080p 144Hz TN Acer - 32GK850G has the least amount of flaws (seems like its the best gaming monitor currently on the market, right behind aw3418dw)


Wrong thread mate, this is not about LG's upcoming nano IPS refreshed IPS panel based monitors stuck at 75Hz.
850F has different backlight to give over sRGB gamut just like many other monitors. Even Samsung VAs are not coated panels, the backlight is coated/enhanced with the quantum dots.

Personally don't care about 400 cd/m2 peak, just give me a 20 cd/m2 option as minimum.

Nvidia pays for a lot of things, they probably signed a contract to give LG "development funds" for making a Gsync variant and whether it's there in ink or in an eye wink to not release adaptive sync variant too soon afterwards or they will lose their funds or the cost of provided Gsync boards will go up etc. Shady and dirty business practices, nothing new. Been done before, still doing it.

I'm waiting for 850F, no way I'm paying 200 EUR for Nvidia Gsync rip off board with limited inputs and options. They can choke on their subpar proprietary ecosystem lockdown boards.

It's a reasonable panel, so far only 850G and 850F are known to use it. Maybe Z321QU and EX3203R use it's curved variant, hard to tell, no one reviews them and owners never posted any pictures or data about panels etc. for these.


----------



## Erothlor

So, I have my LG 32gk850g for almost 3 months now and I'm happy with it! It was well worth the price. There are some minor issues with Gsync, it seems not all games compatible with it, because sometimes I get color flickering or stuttering, but everything else in this monitor is just awesome.


----------



## thewanted

Erothlor said:


> So, I have my LG 32gk850g for almost 3 months now and I'm happy with it! It was well worth the price. There are some minor issues with Gsync, it seems not all games compatible with it, because sometimes I get color flickering or stuttering, but everything else in this monitor is just awesome.


I've never heard about G-Sync being incompatible with certain games before, but I'm still in the process of shopping for my first G-Sync monitor. 

Which games did you have problems with?


----------



## Erothlor

Total War: Warhammer for example, during turn times, when FPS drops below 30, there are color flickering if Gsync is enabled. But it's a minor issue, can play this game without Gsync, no stuttering, flickering or tearing at all.


----------



## zTKS

I have experienced a few issues with this monitor.

1. When booting up my PC it will flicker as to be changing the resolution or something and sometimes it won't display the updated resolution and stay black until the PC is re started or something like windows comes up.
This also occurs sometimes when switching from my PS4 to my PC. Turning off the monitor doesn't fix it so it's odd. May be the cable or just my motherboard or GPU as I had this replaced before and I believe the one before did the same thing.

2. My OSD pops up randomly, usually after many hours of being on. Can happen on either HDMI or DP on either PC or console.

3. A very rare one time thing which I have found is a trait of all g-sync monitors which can happen but a 1 pixel strip on the left side of the monitor was being mirrored or incorrect when I switched from my PS4 to my PC.

It seems this monitor has issues switching between a 1080p output and back and forth sometimes or an issue switching between inputs sometimes.

I have read others having the OSD pop up issue too.
Can someone inform me on what I should be installing in terms of drivers? There are 2 that are worded exactly the same and one with "R3" in the name.
But not sure if this would fix anything.

Thanks.

EDIT: Last issue just happened again after messing with its settings lol.
Maybe I should get this replaced. Pity as this has no dust, stuck or dead pixels.


----------



## Erothlor

You are using this monitor with a ps4? I wonder how 1080p looks on this particular 1440p monitor. Does it look blurry?

And I also have this problem with OSD popping up randomly. It just quickly appear and then disappear. It's not a big problem, it can happen maybe once during 2 days, so I can live with it.


----------



## zTKS

Erothlor said:


> You are using this monitor with a ps4? I wonder how 1080p looks on this particular 1440p monitor. Does it look blurry?
> 
> And I also have this problem with OSD popping up randomly. It just quickly appear and then disappear. It's not a big problem, it can happen maybe once during 2 days, so I can live with it.


It's really not bad at all. Looks maybe a tiny bit worse than on a 1080p but still looks fine.


----------



## zTKS

Has anyone else experienced either of my other issues other than the OSD one?


----------



## JackCY

Erothlor said:


> So, I have my LG 32gk850g for almost 3 months now and I'm happy with it! It was well worth the price. There are some minor issues with Gsync, it seems not all games compatible with it, because sometimes I get color flickering or stuttering, but everything else in this monitor is just awesome.


Nothing to do with the games, as far as I know games have no specific code to support adaptive sync.
It's all about GPU drivers, GPU and monitor. If your FPS varies wildly too low or too high out of adaptive sync range then of course it may go out of sync and well probably not implemented very well instead of being out of sync it starts to flicker for some reason. Personally I don't get these lower sync limits for adaptive sync at all, there should be no lower bound but there is in current implementation of adaptive sync.



Erothlor said:


> Total War: Warhammer for example, during turn times, when FPS drops below 30, there are color flickering if Gsync is enabled. But it's a minor issue, can play this game without Gsync, no stuttering, flickering or tearing at all.


Whole screen going black? Or truly colors going crazy? Such as turns tinted green or blue etc.? That would be odd as hell. It's definitely fault of Gsync whether it be on GPU or monitor side both are fault of Nvidia in this case.



zTKS said:


> I have experienced a few issues with this monitor.
> 
> 1. When booting up my PC it will flicker as to be changing the resolution or something and sometimes it won't display the updated resolution and stay black until the PC is re started or something like windows comes up.
> This also occurs sometimes when switching from my PS4 to my PC. Turning off the monitor doesn't fix it so it's odd. May be the cable or just my motherboard or GPU as I had this replaced before and I believe the one before did the same thing.
> 
> 2. My OSD pops up randomly, usually after many hours of being on. Can happen on either HDMI or DP on either PC or console.
> 
> 3. A very rare one time thing which I have found is a trait of all g-sync monitors which can happen but a 1 pixel strip on the left side of the monitor was being mirrored or incorrect when I switched from my PS4 to my PC.
> 
> It seems this monitor has issues switching between a 1080p output and back and forth sometimes or an issue switching between inputs sometimes.
> 
> I have read others having the OSD pop up issue too.
> Can someone inform me on what I should be installing in terms of drivers? There are 2 that are worded exactly the same and one with "R3" in the name.
> But not sure if this would fix anything.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Last issue just happened again after messing with its settings lol.
> Maybe I should get this replaced. Pity as this has no dust, stuck or dead pixels.



Some monitors struggle detecting inputs, switching around for the starting screens :/
OSD pop ups... maybe the Gsync needs yet another fan to cool. Happens to just about everyone here.
:rolleyess "premium" Gsync
inputs are again handled by Gsync module

I never install any monitor drivers, why the heck would I. All they do is often add some crappy generic ICC profile to an ICC profiles list.
Yeah it's a shame electronics on some monitors are so borked at times that even if the panel is OK as a whole it's a poor product anyway.



Erothlor said:


> You are using this monitor with a ps4? I wonder how 1080p looks on this particular 1440p monitor. Does it look blurry?
> 
> And I also have this problem with OSD popping up randomly. It just quickly appear and then disappear. It's not a big problem, it can happen maybe once during 2 days, so I can live with it.


Can't you set your output to 1080p and see for yourself?  Upscaled resolutions always look worse, if you use expensive scaling algorithms you can do about 2x scaling with decent quality but monitors definitely use cheap easy scaling. Maybe GPUs will one day in their drivers finally have decent scaling algorithms as they certainly have the power for them.


----------



## zTKS

JackCY said:


> Erothlor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have my LG 32gk850g for almost 3 months now and I'm happy with it! It was well worth the price. There are some minor issues with Gsync, it seems not all games compatible with it, because sometimes I get color flickering or stuttering, but everything else in this monitor is just awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with the games, as far as I know games have no specific code to support adaptive sync.
> It's all about GPU drivers, GPU and monitor. If your FPS varies wildly too low or too high out of adaptive sync range then of course it may go out of sync and well probably not implemented very well instead of being out of sync it starts to flicker for some reason. Personally I don't get these lower sync limits for adaptive sync at all, there should be no lower bound but there is in current implementation of adaptive sync.
> 
> 
> 
> Erothlor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total War: Warhammer for example, during turn times, when FPS drops below 30, there are color flickering if Gsync is enabled. But it's a minor issue, can play this game without Gsync, no stuttering, flickering or tearing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whole screen going black? Or truly colors going crazy? Such as turns tinted green or blue etc.? That would be odd as hell. It's definitely fault of Gsync whether it be on GPU or monitor side both are fault of Nvidia in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> zTKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have experienced a few issues with this monitor.
> 
> 1. When booting up my PC it will flicker as to be changing the resolution or something and sometimes it won't display the updated resolution and stay black until the PC is re started or something like windows comes up.
> This also occurs sometimes when switching from my PS4 to my PC. Turning off the monitor doesn't fix it so it's odd. May be the cable or just my motherboard or GPU as I had this replaced before and I believe the one before did the same thing.
> 
> 2. My OSD pops up randomly, usually after many hours of being on. Can happen on either HDMI or DP on either PC or console.
> 
> 3. A very rare one time thing which I have found is a trait of all g-sync monitors which can happen but a 1 pixel strip on the left side of the monitor was being mirrored or incorrect when I switched from my PS4 to my PC.
> 
> It seems this monitor has issues switching between a 1080p output and back and forth sometimes or an issue switching between inputs sometimes.
> 
> I have read others having the OSD pop up issue too.
> Can someone inform me on what I should be installing in terms of drivers? There are 2 that are worded exactly the same and one with "R3" in the name.
> But not sure if this would fix anything.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Last issue just happened again after messing with its settings lol.
> Maybe I should get this replaced. Pity as this has no dust, stuck or dead pixels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some monitors struggle detecting inputs, switching around for the starting screens 😕
> OSD pop ups... maybe the Gsync needs yet another fan to cool. Happens to just about everyone here.
> /forum/images/smilies/rolleyessmileyanim.gif "premium" Gsync
> inputs are again handled by Gsync module
> 
> I never install any monitor drivers, why the heck would I. All they do is often add some crappy generic ICC profile to an ICC profiles list.
> Yeah it's a shame electronics on some monitors are so borked at times that even if the panel is OK as a whole it's a poor product anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Erothlor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are using this monitor with a ps4? I wonder how 1080p looks on this particular 1440p monitor. Does it look blurry?
> 
> And I also have this problem with OSD popping up randomly. It just quickly appear and then disappear. It's not a big problem, it can happen maybe once during 2 days, so I can live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't you set your output to 1080p and see for yourself? /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif Upscaled resolutions always look worse, if you use expensive scaling algorithms you can do about 2x scaling with decent quality but monitors definitely use cheap easy scaling. Maybe GPUs will one day in their drivers finally have decent scaling algorithms as they certainly have the power for them.
Click to expand...

Would you suggest trying to get a replacement?
It seems as though the issues wouldn't be resolved even if I did as it's G-Sync module related for most of them if not all of them.

The panel is perfect other than these issues.


----------



## BUFUMAN

i cant wait anymore. for new 32" Displays.

Looks like Asus XG32VQ for me.


----------



## Fanu

BUFUMAN said:


> i cant wait anymore. for new 32" Displays.
> 
> Looks like Asus XG32VQ for me.


from what I've read, curved VA panels have much more issues than this flat 32GK850G monitor

XG32VQ should be considerably inferior (except price)


----------



## Gdourado

There is a new acer, the xz321qu.
It costs 130 euros less that the lg freesync version.
The only difference I can tell is that it is curved with a 1800r curve while the lg is flat.
I would prefer a flat screen, but is it worth the price premium? 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yumidos

I purchased this monitor a couple weeks ago, but returned the first due to a dead pixel. The replacement doesn't have any stuck/dead pixels or dust and I thoroughly enjoy it. After the first 70 hours of usage however I have encountered the OSD popping up like others have experienced. I called LG about it, and all they said was it's basically not supposed to happen. They suggested to either exchange it from my retailer where I bought it if I could, or send it in to them so they could repair it. I have no idea what they'd even repair or replace on it anyway.

I've enjoyed my time with it so far, but I'm not sure what to do. There really isn't anything out there currently I'd want, and I'm afraid if I got ANOTHER replacement it would just have the same symptoms as this. Also possibly losing the lottery again on a dead pixel.

For reference the revision is 0.0 and the build date is December 2017.


----------



## JackCY

zTKS said:


> Would you suggest trying to get a replacement?
> It seems as though the issues wouldn't be resolved even if I did as it's G-Sync module related for most of them if not all of them.
> 
> The panel is perfect other than these issues.


I don't think a solution to the wonky Gsync board has been found yet unless it's fault of LG in their electronics somehow. Someone in Korea had it serviced and that's how they got the service menu photo, no idea why serviced and if they resolved the issue.

If it's Gsync board issue then there is nothing much anyone can do without losing warranty or LG adding for example a heatsink if overheating is the issue, it may not be.
People tried cables and so on. I think someone managed to time it to happen to them every 12 hours or something. It may be a firmware error.

I tried asking LG myself but the reply was poor. Typical for these consumer brands.



BUFUMAN said:


> i cant wait anymore. for new 32" Displays.
> 
> Looks like Asus XG32VQ for me.


That's a Samsung HG70. Tried that first almost a year ago, back it went where it came from.



Fanu said:


> from what I've read, curved VA panels have much more issues than this flat 32GK850G monitor
> 
> XG32VQ should be considerably inferior (except price)


Curved VAs at least from Samsung have tons of issues especially 27" HG70 variant.

Acer Z321QU is Gsync, XZ321QU is adaptive sync, could be AUO VA no one knows yet. I've asked many times, owners, sites, ... Have not seen any owners post/reply anything useful yet. Considering they are curved I do not want them near me, curved is not suitable for gaming for me.
Flat undistorted image is where it's at for me, less manufacturing issues is also a nice bonus of that.


----------



## zTKS

Yumidos said:


> I purchased this monitor a couple weeks ago, but returned the first due to a dead pixel. The replacement doesn't have any stuck/dead pixels or dust and I thoroughly enjoy it. After the first 70 hours of usage however I have encountered the OSD popping up like others have experienced. I called LG about it, and all they said was it's basically not supposed to happen. They suggested to either exchange it from my retailer where I bought it if I could, or send it in to them so they could repair it. I have no idea what they'd even repair or replace on it anyway.
> 
> I've enjoyed my time with it so far, but I'm not sure what to do. There really isn't anything out there currently I'd want, and I'm afraid if I got ANOTHER replacement it would just have the same symptoms as this. Also possibly losing the lottery again on a dead pixel.
> 
> For reference the revision is 0.0 and the build date is December 2017.


I have the same issue (plus some others) and same manufacturing date. And also my first one had a dead pixel too.

I'm on the same boat as you if I should give a replacement (probably a newer model) a shot but do the lottery again (which is a lot better than the BLB lottery but still time consuming)


----------



## zTKS

My only concern is no one else has mentioned the black screen from it changing resolution/input or the middle pixels being shifted to the left or right of the screen issue.

If I knew others were experiencing this then I wouldn't bother a replacement but maybe I should if it's not happening to others and just see for myself if it persists with a replacement. 😕


----------



## BUFUMAN

Fanu said:


> from what I've read, curved VA panels have much more issues than this flat 32GK850G monitor
> 
> XG32VQ should be considerably inferior (except price)


Hmm okey. Thanks

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## barsik228

Regarding the error of OSD, unfortunately I live in russia, and then everyone absolutely does not care, especially to the Russian LG office, I could not get any answer and solve the problem, all my requests to release firmware for the software were ignored.


----------



## JackCY

@barsik228: I think they told you to send it to their service center? At least as far as I remember deciphering your emails posted here.

A user updatable firmware would have been the best solution for sure but almost never happens with monitors.


----------



## ptmax13

You guys, that OSD popup happens only once every few hours, 8 hours or so.
I don't think that is a deal breaker unless you have your pc / console running 24/7.
Usually on my everyday use, when I shut off my pc, the monitor enters standby and the OSD bug timer resets.
It is only on a very long session that I noticed the popup once, and the monitor was running for several hours that day. 8, 10 or more.
Having sent back a monitor for dead pixels, and now that I have a replacement with no issues, I wouldn't go through the lottery for this kind of minor bug.
Maybe it gets fixed, maybe not. I doubt it will be fixed since the monitor doesn't seem to be firmware up-gradable.
But I couldn't care less.


----------



## Fanu

Gdourado said:


> There is a new acer, the xz321qu.
> It costs 130 euros less that the lg freesync version.
> The only difference I can tell is that it is curved with a 1800r curve while the lg is flat.


which LG freesync monitor are you referring to?


----------



## JackCY

Fanu said:


> which LG freesync monitor are you referring to?


32GK850F

The XZ321QU also started selling just now, looking it up a shop I would buy from if I wanted it has added it yesterday. Yet the Z321QU has been around for ages. It could be that these are the curved AUO VA variant and seem to take similar delay to get to market as LG with their flat variant, sadly only LG offers flat so far. They can keep the curved ones, no thanks Acer.


----------



## Fanu

JackCY said:


> 32GK850F


still not being sold, how could anyone know how much cheaper it will be ?


----------



## Gdourado

Fanu said:


> still not being sold, how could anyone know how much cheaper it will be ?


It's for pre-order here in Portugal.
Supposed to arrive in 7 days. 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

Fanu said:


> still not being sold, how could anyone know how much cheaper it will be ?


Because it's listed in shops for some time but expected mid august. Other shop told me this week I think it was and other shop says 8 days delivery. So who knows really. Locally I can't find it but German shops show it. 550-600 EUR.

Hopefully the competition on 1440p VAs between AUO and Samsung drives prices down to sensible levels. It could also be that all the cheap curved ones are Samsung and they have started to offer Gsync variants if not themselves on their products then via others. Otherwise Gsync is often AUO exclusive as such it makes sense the 321QU Acers might be AUO VA, possible also BenQ EX3203R since it's released so late.

I don't feel like ordering 32GK850F from just any shop that lists it for sale to ship within a week and then tell me after a week: sorry but our distributor will have it in 2 months.


----------



## csniper

32GK850F, 32GK650F are already selling in S.Korea from May. 

32GK850F (about 600$)
http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=6164020&keyword=32gk850f&cate=112757

32GK650F (about 500$, No HDR ver. of 850F)
http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=6164124&keyword=32gk650f&cate=112757


----------



## Amrath

Hi everyone,

I just got this screen last weekend and I am more than happy. It has everything I was looking for coming from a 24' 1080p TN monitor.
However, I feel like it is a little too big for my desk and I would like to mount the screen on my wall. That would be my first time so I've been doing some research but I feel a little overwhelmed.
Is there any wall mount you would recommend for this screen?


----------



## Fanu

Amrath said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got this screen last weekend and I am more than happy. It has everything I was looking for coming from a 24' 1080p TN monitor.
> However, I feel like it is a little too big for my desk and I would like to mount the screen on my wall. That would be my first time so I've been doing some research but I feel a little overwhelmed.
> Is there any wall mount you would recommend for this screen?


3 things when purchasing wall mounts (someone correct me if I'm wrong):

1) size of the monitors supported - not all wall mounts support all monitor/tv sizes (some go from 19" to 35", others from 27" to 50")

2) max monitor/tv weight supported 

3) do you want a static wall mount (fixed in place, monitor cant be moved - just sits flat against the wall) or one with an extended arm that can bend left/right, swivel, extend in and out, etc

after you figure those 3 things out, just purchase the one with solid reviews and thats it 

this LG monitor supports 100x100 VESA standard, so the wall mount you choose should support that (most do)


----------



## amd7674

Amrath said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got this screen last weekend and I am more than happy. It has everything I was looking for coming from a 24' 1080p TN monitor.
> However, I feel like it is a little too big for my desk and I would like to mount the screen on my wall. That would be my first time so I've been doing some research but I feel a little overwhelmed.
> Is there any wall mount you would recommend for this screen?


I have a wall mounted my and I really like it  However depending on your wall mount DON'T forget about the weird location of video port inputs on the back of this monitor. I had to use dremel tool to cut a little bit of mounting head in order to get to displayport, my wall mount was designed for bigger TVs LOL.


----------



## Seyumi

ptmax13 said:


> You guys, that OSD popup happens only once every few hours, 8 hours or so.
> I don't think that is a deal breaker unless you have your pc / console running 24/7.
> Usually on my everyday use, when I shut off my pc, the monitor enters standby and the OSD bug timer resets.
> It is only on a very long session that I noticed the popup once, and the monitor was running for several hours that day. 8, 10 or more.
> Having sent back a monitor for dead pixels, and now that I have a replacement with no issues, I wouldn't go through the lottery for this kind of minor bug.
> Maybe it gets fixed, maybe not. I doubt it will be fixed since the monitor doesn't seem to be firmware up-gradable.
> But I couldn't care less.


I have the same issue. Just got my monitor a few weeks ago. Possible culprit is the included DP cable. I think we see the pop up because the monitor loses signal for a split second so you see the signal popups. I remember this happening quite frequently when 4K 60fps first came out and upgrading to a better cable did not remedy this but made it less frequent.


----------



## ptmax13

Seyumi said:


> I have the same issue. Just got my monitor a few weeks ago. Possible culprit is the included DP cable. I think we see the pop up because the monitor loses signal for a split second so you see the signal popups. I remember this happening quite frequently when 4K 60fps first came out and upgrading to a better cable did not remedy this but made it less frequent.


I put the included DP cable in the trash the minute I first unboxed the monitor. Two weeks ago.
I've used 2 separate DP cables since then, I've only seen that OSD message once. (The monitor was on for 8+ hours that time)
But I rarely use the monitor for more than 6-7 hours at time. 
I use high quality DP cables so I think this is a monitor bug.


----------



## barsik228

This is a monitor error, I tried to connect via another DP cable, nothing has changed.


----------



## JackCY

The cable quality and swapping it for other known working cable has been checked by owners before and reported as NOT resolving the OSD popup issue.
Someone timed the popup to a specific periodic interval but I don't have the post saved. It was somewhere around 8-12 hours cycle.


----------



## Fanu

bought this monitor, should be arriving next week (paid 770€ in one of the local shops - and thats after a 190€ discount..) 
this is currently the best 16:9 gaming choice (4k 144Hz monitors aside) 

I would gladly have bought cheaper freesync version once that was out, but there was no new info on that monitor for past 6+ months (could be vaporware at this point) + no there were no new upcoming gaming monitors other than ultrawides 

I looked at 27" gaming monitors but they are still selling panels from 2015. at 2015. prices (maybe slightly cheaper) - even freesync monitors hold their price as if they were hot stuff (not to mention there are no new freesync panels worth a damn)..


----------



## JackCY

850F is expected August as shown by shops, some report a week to deliver but I doubt that. Amazon unable to provide any estimates either.
You can find easily 850G in Germany for 729 EUR maybe plus shipping depending on location or 737 EUR free shipping anywhere in EU. My guess is it does not sell that well at the initial high price and it looks like that from watching sales on Amazon, XB271HU still outsells 32GK850G but that's not so surprising to me considering the marketing/hype marketing difference for each. Many know about the Acer, ASUS 144Hz monitors but LG is new to the market.
The 27" AUO AHVA M270DAN2.x based monitors with Gsync do sell for almost same price since launch. Cheap Freesync variants did drop by a considerable 20% in price in last 6 months and you can find them for nearly half the price (400 EUR) of a Gsync variant (750 EUR). Koreans have always sold them low but more importantly Nixeus, probably Pixio and what not, and other small brands sell them locally especially in US at low prices and Acer dropped the price of their XF270HUA it even became better available in Europe in last 3-4 months and some distributor finally offers it in central EU as I find it unlikely that so many shops would import it from Germany = western distribution channel. I would not be surprised if XF270HUA will run stock out and gets eventually replaced with VG0, when? No one knows, I've asked on twitter but reviewers didn't ask Acer.


----------



## Fanu

I wouldnt call LG new to the market considering you could buy 32GK850G for 6 months now (depending on the region)

yeah, you can get it for slightly cheaper then I paid it for, but I didnt want to deal with potential returns to another country (amazon.de has the lowest price currently for this monitor in europe)

also I considered 27" 1440p IPS/VA monitors but all of those panels are old by now and none of the flaws have been fixed
32" 1440p 144Hz monitors are mostly all curved and have **** image for it 

ultrawides are still expensive and cheaper LG ultrawides with freesync just plain suck (uc99/98 which only operate at 75Hz if you have AMD GPU and even then they flicker..)


----------



## Fanu

LG slashed the price on this monitor

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B078TTXLW5/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1

this is the best price I've seen so far


----------



## 12345us3r

They will have to reduce the price even further if they don't want to correct the awful text sharpness.


----------



## JackCY

I know the price is down but this largely IMO depends on distributors and stock they have stuck in their warehouses. As you can see on tracking sites the product is not selling that well. LG's sell price is probably the same, just some distributor lowered price to move stock, this happens all the time with monitors. The price has been going slowly down for some time and certain shops always had price even lower than this but they are not overly reputable/trustworthy for returns, but gives you an idea of how much rip off there is done by other retailers. 700 EUR is still a 100-150EUR premium for Gsync over adaptive sync.

As 1234 said, it's the same for me I don't care how good a monitor/panel is if it's blurry I won't use it. There are some basic monitor features that have to be done right. If they can't fix it with an easy to do firmware update by user then I either won't buy such a monitor or return it when I see it's blurry and find out it has such issue.

The lowest it's been so far and since launch is 540-560 EUR without tax, depending on currency conversion rates.

Retailers are still making plenty to not be in a negative by selling at 650-685 EUR.
Early adopters always pay the "price" of "I gotta have the newest shiniest thing as soon as it's available". Aka "950 EUR TAKE MY MONEY", some people simply want to be ripped off or can afford to be.

Plus there is at least some competition now on the 32" 1440p VAs, quite a few options even though panels are all the same between most models.


----------



## 12345us3r

@JackCY Can you recommend any 144hz VA panel? I had the LG 32GK850G, Samsung C24FG70, Samsung C34F791 and I'm gonna try the MSI Optix MAG27CQ in a few days.


----------



## Fanu

JackCY said:


> I know the price is down but this largely IMO depends on distributors and stock they have stuck in their warehouses. As you can see on tracking sites the product is not selling that well. LG's sell price is probably the same, just some distributor lowered price to move stock, this happens all the time with monitors.


nah, even LG site cites the lowered price:

http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-32GK850G-B-gaming-monitor

Suggested Price
$849.99

Promotion Price*
$749.99


----------



## barsik22824

On the OSD issue, I did two things, I'm not sure which solved it but I haven't seen the issue since. One was to reset everything in OSD to defaults (general reset, picture reset, game reset) and the other was to upgrade to the most recent win 10 driver here (http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-32GK850G-B#manuals)


----------



## JackCY

Fanu said:


> nah, even LG site cites the lowered price:
> 
> http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-32GK850G-B-gaming-monitor
> 
> Suggested Price
> $849.99
> 
> Promotion Price*
> $749.99


I don't see a price on their German site. On a site for my country they don't even list 32GK850G at all.
In US the pricing is a bit different all the time.



12345us3r said:


> @JackCY Can you recommend any 144hz VA panel? I had the LG 32GK850G, Samsung C24FG70, Samsung C34F791 and I'm gonna try the MSI Optix MAG27CQ in a few days.


I've had AG322QCX smear fest (31.5" HG70), C27HG70 "99.999%" defective rate. And the blurry XF270HUAs AHVA/IPS with similarly awful defective rates.

MAG27CQ should be a cheap variant of C27HG70. Have not heard anything from anyone if someone even bought one. I saw them for sell, especially locally as the price was more sensible than Samsung, but you can get the Samsung close enough low price if you look around and wait. Yeah didn't take long looking to find a 460 EUR including 21% tax locally C27HG70 from a big national nearby shop, they probably have 4 stock that they want to get rid of. Otherwise it's around 444-505 EUR in Germany. The MAG27CQ is 465 EUR with tax, so about same price for less features? But you're likely to get the same issues no matter what brand the monitor is if it's using 27" HG70 panel.

I can't say the 700 EUR 32GK850G wasn't tempting but it's still a lot for what it offers. All the other adaptive sync variants I've seen 32GK850F, EX3203R, Z321QU (Gsync), ... often sell for less.
Plus LG's ignorance of issues this monitor has.

EX3203R, Z321QU have not seen or heard any reports or reviews about what panel is in them, could be curved AUO variant or yet another late release with Samsung HG70 panel. But I would say AUO.

The only other VA I'm watching is EW3270ZL because it's a *flat* VA 1440p but only 60Hz and not always that cheap but sometimes it falls.

There is really nothing to recommend when it comes to 100Hz+ panels, they all are mostly rubbish in one way or another with prices often high and not reflecting the poor quality.
In a way of viewing angles TN is actually easier to use than VA. While I'm willing to try another VA if a decent IPS or other shows up finally I will get that instead. Such as Acer VG0 or any other new IPS 144Hz+ 1440p (or 2880p).

If I could recommend something I would and probably own and use it but right now there is not anything. Just get something cheap that annoys you the least.
The new Philips 43" 4k is interesting but that's about it. There is also BenQ EW3270U a 32" 4k VA 60Hz. Yeah they are all 60Hz and 4k. But they don't cost a fortune like this LG 1440p. 436M6VBPAB is 680 EUR outside of overpriced Germany and EW3270U is around 500 EUR, with tax. There are reviews of both, they do have their drawbacks and bonuses. Finding a fast non smeary VA with good OD is a miracle though let alone 100Hz+ any type of panel. If you must have a VA then 60Hz flat options as mentioned or the untested or even yet unreleased 1440p VAs.

BenQ EW3270ZL ~ 300 EUR, 1440p
BenQ EW3270U ~ 500 EUR, 4k wide gamut
Philips 436M6VBPAB ~ 700 EUR, 4k wide gamut 32 zone backlight

LG 32GK850F ~ 550-600 EUR, endless wait, 1440p 144Hz wide gamut
BenQ Ex3203R ~ was it 600 EUR, probably still unreleased, curved no thanks, possibly AUO curved 1440p 144Hz
Z321QU ~ 700 EUR? Gsync, probably AUO curved 1440p 144Hz, curved no thanks, Gsync rip off tax no thanks

If you look now at LG 32GK850G at it's 700 EUR... still doesn't look that appealing does it when you know there are other monitors that offer the same or even better for less but sometimes at the cost of being 60Hz because even the new overpriced 2500 EUR 4k are not above 100-120Hz depending on mode (Nvidia's "superior" Gsync module with limited input capabilities, can't do 4k 144Hz without image quality loss).


----------



## 12345us3r

I paid 400 euros for my MSI Optix MAG27CQ which is a decent price for this panel.

LG 32GK850G is not an option thanks to terrible text sharpness. I would definitely buy it if the text sharpness was at least acceptable.


----------



## Leopardi

12345us3r said:


> I paid 400 euros for my MSI Optix MAG27CQ which is a decent price for this panel.
> 
> LG 32GK850G is not an option thanks to terrible text sharpness. I would definitely buy it if the text sharpness was at least acceptable.


How is it? Same knuckle drag marks on gray/dark as the C27HG70?


----------



## 12345us3r

I don't know yet, will probably receive it tomorrow. I don't expect a lot to be honest. But at least I tried most panels then.


----------



## JackCY

Let me know how it turns out, start a thread and PM me a link to it or just PM me the good bad and ugly 
400 EUR is a good price with tax. There seem to be 2 variants on Geizhals.eu and one is for the 400 EUR at lowest. Beware there was also MAG27C and many shops list both with this name but one is 1080p and the other 1440p (CQ). The cheaper S15-000701*5*-HH5 seems to be 2 year warranty but more expensive S15-000701*6*-HH5 is 3 years. Beware of what you actually get 

I can't say how bad the blur on LG 32GK850G is, I can compare it if I take the test pictures but it's hard to teach someone else on how to take them right well not hard but hard to get them to follow the instructions right + to care to do it + to have the monitor + to have a decent camera and not only a phone.


----------



## Fanu

so I finally got the LG 32GK850G - bought it last week from croatian webshop 

build: November 2017, Rev 01 

this is after only playing around with the monitor for 1h:

pros:

- no dead/stuck pixels
- great uniformity (not one area seems brighter/darker then the other) 
- no issues with blurry text 
- gsync works right off the bat, OCs without issues to 165Hz
- OSD is simple and easy to navigate
- stand is great and offers good mobility
- viewing angles are good
- blacks are awesome, colors are good (using lims settings - should I really have brightness all the way from 100 to 16? seems kinda low)

cons:

- design; whoever thought of putting ALL of the I/O on the back (facing the damn wall), right next to stand mount should be fired - I cant use the wall mount backplate cause it covers most of the I/O and spacers included with the wall mount arent long enough (I even tried using angled adapter for HDMI but still there is not enough space due to thickness of these cables)
- resolution kinda low for the monitor size (applicable only to certain games)
- HDMI limited to 60Hz max, no gsync
- added cost of gsync isnt really worth it*
- 1080p is a no go on this monitor, games in that res looks like vaseline was smeared all over (blurry mess)


yeah, I spent several hours trying to mount the wall mount backplate but only managed to do it with power/HDMI cable plugged in (display port and USBs get in the way) - but this monitor only supports HDMI 1.4b which doesnt have enough bandwidth for anything more than 60Hz at native res (+no gsync) so HDMI is useless


before this monitor I had Acer 27" 1080p 144Hz 1ms (no freesync) monitor for 3 years - that was a **** monitor in everything but in response times, hence me being more forgiving when it comes to this LGs picture quality 

I dont mind 32" size and 1440p resolution in windows/office work, text is sharp enough and browsing the web is great (at work I have 2 25" 1080p Dells so I am used to this PPI for everyday work)


moving from 1080p resolution to 1440p (or might be the jump in diagonal) had an interesting effect in games
kinda hard to explain, in racing games its like whole background is suddenly closer and its a lot easier to see trees, hills, stands in the distance but since PPI isnt high enough it all looks grainy and low fidelity (especially noticeable in project cars2 and wreckfest where you see empty low poly hills/trees even at high details - those games went from great looking to "why didnt they work on objects in the distance some more") 
and in RPG games (Divinity original sin 2) everything (except UI, menus) looks grainy (kills the look of vegetation cause its so aliased) 
you absolutely need SMAA, TAA or 2/4xMSAA to smooth out the image 

but everything is an improvement over 80ppi TN monitor so I am happy with this monitor

*oh and I was absolutely not impressed with gsync (yes, I am using it with vsync) - I fail to notice any difference between my old monitor and this LG 
I didnt have tearing on old monitor (at least I didnt perceive any at framerates above 70) and games in motion dont feel any different with gsync on
have to test LFC and playing at lower framerates some more to see if there are any perceivable benefits then


also after using TN for 3 years I have no issues with VAs viewing angles (especially at 32") or vignetting at edges of the screen (I cant even tell if there is any vignetting/pixels fading out, not in games nor in windows)

games feel kinda slower to control, I guess cause response times arent as good as on a 1ms TN monitor? dunno, this is hard to tell and I need more gameplay time 

oh and I am using this monitor at 144Hz cause I see no benefits from using 165Hz - as per TFTcentral review where they said black2grey transitions (if I am not mistaken) arent fast enough at 165Hz

guess I'm gonna go and hack at my wall mount after work, to make everything fit regarding back I/O :F


----------



## Fanu

and I am amazed that my PC still manages to kick ass at 1440p resolution (with OCed 970) 

guess my i5 3470 isnt a bottleneck anymore like it was at 1080p 144Hz so now my 970 can be utilized fully (well except for when it comes to memory and texture sizes)
I get over 70fps in most games I play at high details, including BF4 (90+fps), BF1 (60-90fps), pcars2 (70+fps)


----------



## JackCY

Fanu said:


> - no issues with blurry text


http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php

Squint your eyes or take a picture with a slight defocus that blends the small lines together but doesn't blur whole image out of focus. You should see a uniform area with no rectangles or squares, if you do see any then it does either blur or sharpen.

Seeing the blur on only text immediately is not as easy without having previous experience with other monitors that are blurry, oversharpened etc. But if you have a side by side comparison with a neutral sharpness monitor it can be very obvious. With blurry over time you will notice your eyes get tired more quickly, are having to refocus/focus hunt trying to focus and sharpen something that can't be because it's blurry.










This is from far away to fit both monitors into one picture but you get the idea, it does not need to be this blurry, only to blend the individual lines is what's needed.
C27HG70 is fairly neutral but not perfect, mostly no issues though. XF270HUA unusable blur to me.



> - viewing angles are good


Enjoy. I can't say the Samsung HG70 viewing angles were anything impressive, pretty bad especially for blacks and orange scenes.



> - HDMI limited to 60Hz max, no gsync


Nvidia TM. Pay extra for their Gsync board, yet it's often worse than VESA adaptive sync equivalent monitors.



> kinda hard to explain, in racing games its like whole background is suddenly closer and its a lot easier to see trees, hills, stands in the distance but since PPI isnt high enough it all looks grainy and low fidelity (especially noticeable in project cars2 and wreckfest where you see empty low poly hills/trees even at high details - those games went from great looking to "why didnt they work on objects in the distance some more")


I had the same with 31.5" AG322QCX, because everything is "bigger" and PPI is about equivalent to 1080p 24" unless you raise your FOV in games you will see much more details and it looks "poor" compared to smaller monitors. With movies it's the same, 1080p sources became fairly unwatchable and 4k is a must. Of course you could sit more far away but then why buy a big monitor right? Could have bought a smaller one and sit closer in normal position.
For racing I guess after getting used to it and not messing with FOV it's OK, on 27" it was easier to adjust though.



> you absolutely need SMAA, TAA or 2/4xMSAA to smooth out the image


Yes, same as 1080p 24". 27" 1440p I'm fine with no AA or minimal AA if the AA performance hit is too big.



> *oh and I was absolutely not impressed with gsync (yes, I am using it with vsync) - I fail to notice any difference between my old monitor and this LG
> I didnt have tearing on old monitor (at least I didnt perceive any at framerates above 70) and games in motion dont feel any different with gsync on
> have to test LFC and playing at lower framerates some more to see if there are any perceivable benefits then


If you're used to run 120fps+ in games then tearing already becomes fairly small between frames.
It should look more smooth with sync but that's about it.


----------



## Fanu

just wanted to add that this monitor takes about 2-3sec to wake up from deep sleep and is nearly instantaneous to wake up from normal sleep (major difference from my previous Acer monitor which took forever to wake up, especially on first wake up where it goes thru all the inputs trying to detect signal)

also desktop looks excellent on 32" 1440p monitor with 100% scaling - lots of workspace for productivity (easily can work on 4 word pages at the same time)

and is it my imagination but does forcing vsync in nvcp make games lag more (as if I am getting less framerates, either that or frame times being borked) opposed to having vsync set to application controlled and then manually turning it on in each game? have to do some more testing on this


----------



## Fanu

double post


----------



## ptmax13

Fanu said:


> and is it my imagination but does forcing vsync in nvcp make games lag more (as if I am getting less framerates, either that or frame times being borked) opposed to having vsync set to application controlled and then manually turning it on in each game? have to do some more testing on this


Maybe your settings are not optimal. This guide for gsync is very detailed and thoroughly tested:
https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag-tests-and-settings/14/


----------



## OGM3X

..


----------



## Fanu

some pics (cant even notice the pixels fading out on edges)

https://imgur.com/a/ZtfNXqu

pics taken with note8 - pictures are overblown (brightness higher than it actually is)


----------



## Will0w

PC Monitor's review:


----------



## 12345us3r

Will0w said:


> PC Monitor's review:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wENM8o_rIA8&feature=youtu.be


Said text is fine, stopped watching.


----------



## Will0w

12345us3r said:


> Said text is fine, stopped watching.


More just for you 






Just kidding. Someone else might still be debating to buy or not to buy.
In my opinion PC Monitors is on par with Tft. And he will also make a written review.


----------



## JackCY

32GK850G review... only 7 months late. Should have been 32GK850F review :/
Thanks for the horse part.


----------



## razorpakk

How does the Predator Z321QU compare with this model? Looking to get either one of those.


----------



## Leopardi

razorpakk said:


> How does the Predator Z321QU compare with this model? Looking to get either one of those.


Same panel, same vertical scanlines. From PCM video comments;



> Any pixel inversion, static or dynamic interlace artifacts? I recently picked up the similar spec (but curved) Acer Predator Gaming Z321QU and experience subtle dynamic interlace artifacts when moving with lighter shade backgrounds.


----------



## 12345us3r

Every high refresh rate VA panel has pixel inversion or similar artifacts. They are the least noticeable on the MSI Optix MAG27CQ.


----------



## AngryLobster

On both of mine I never saw the vertical scanlines from that test image that was posted earlier. I also don't really know a real world scenario (gaming) where it would be visible unless you use the monitor 8 inches from your face as I've seen the scanline on a different Gsync display.


----------



## misumisul

I've got this monitor recently and i am very happy with it. It's not perfect but i really like it. It has all the small faults that are discused here, but in real world use you don't see them (a little pixel inversion, colours that are just ok, etc). My unit has almost no light bleed and for my viewing position very little color shift. It is a Rev.03 and has a date next to that, 16.07.2017. Text on it it's sharp for my eyes, i had a 24" 1920x1200 before and it is exactly the same. Very happy because i tried before an AOC AG322qcx and text was an issue and overall the image was not as good.


----------



## Fanu

I have noticed a minor issue with this monitor

when browsing steam pages, like this one:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/65710/Pat__Mat/?curator_clanid=6858761

while scrolling thru the page, text will leave trails (its like all of the letters have dark shadowing that smears while scrolling) - only happens while scrolling and not while the image is static 
only noticed it happening on steam pages that use gray text on dark blue background

other than this I am unable to notice any other image quality issues (yeah viewing angles can make the edges of the picture look darker, but screen is so big and I sit relatively close to it so its hard to notice really)

I sit like 0.5-1m from the screen and I got used to 32" diagonal real fast, cant imagine going back to 27" and would happily go with 34" ultrawide (as even 32" can feel small for certain games)
"big" format gaming is awesome


----------



## HiCZoK

it's just ghosting like on every va monitor. It's most apparent in dark-bright colors transitions. t's in games too. Look at night sky in witcher or skyrim and move the mouse


----------



## Fanu

HiCZoK said:


> it's just ghosting like on every va monitor. It's most apparent in dark-bright colors transitions. t's in games too. Look at night sky in witcher or skyrim and move the mouse


I've been gaming on this monitor for 2 weeks now without noticing issues in games

not about to start paying more attention now just to find them  - I cant afford a new monitor again :e


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Fanu said:


> I sit like 0.5-1m from the screen and I got used to 32" diagonal real fast, cant imagine going back to 27" and would happily go with 34" ultrawide (as even 32" can feel small for certain games)
> "big" format gaming is awesome


34" ultrawide is about the same vertical area as 27" widescreen. 31.5" widescreen has substantially more vertical area and overall more area.

I have an AW3418DW on order to compare to the LG. This LG is far and away my favorite gaming display to date, so I'm curious if the ultrawide experience will be enough to sway me.


----------



## Fanu

Yukon Trooper said:


> 34" ultrawide is about the same vertical area as 27" widescreen. 31.5" widescreen has substantially more vertical area and overall more area.
> 
> I have an AW3418DW on order to compare to the LG. This LG is far and away my favorite gaming display to date, so I'm curious if the ultrawide experience will be enough to sway me.


oh cool tnx

be sure to write your thoughts between the 2 monitors in here


----------



## JackCY

Fanu said:


> I have noticed a minor issue with this monitor
> 
> when browsing steam pages, like this one:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/65710/Pat__Mat/?curator_clanid=6858761
> 
> while scrolling thru the page, text will leave trails (its like all of the letters have dark shadowing that smears while scrolling) - only happens while scrolling and not while the image is static
> only noticed it happening on steam pages that use gray text on dark blue background
> 
> other than this I am unable to notice any other image quality issues (yeah viewing angles can make the edges of the picture look darker, but screen is so big and I sit relatively close to it so its hard to notice really)
> 
> I sit like 0.5-1m from the screen and I got used to 32" diagonal real fast, cant imagine going back to 27" and would happily go with 34" ultrawide (as even 32" can feel small for certain games)
> "big" format gaming is awesome


That's classic VA slow transitions of blacks and darks especially when the OD is not set aggressively and spot on to compensate very well.
34" 21:9 is smaller than 31.5" 16:9 when you see it in person, it's the lower height. Most ultrawides are still in the 27" height range. Area wise they are about equal.

The wait for 32GK850F is endless 
Anyone seen anything new about it? I couldn't get anything out of anyone, despite all the shows there have been lately for electronics there are no news about monitors really.
How about Acer VG0 or any other AUO IPS refresh? Anything new? So far only the the undesirable 1080p 75Hz are in shops.


----------



## JackCY

How about Pixio PX329? 32" 1440p 165hz FLAT VA adaptive sync.

They also have an "updated" PX277h 27" 1440p IPS 144Hz with HDR10 and FS2 (adaptive sync that works in HDR mode also), where as I don't think you can even get HDR or HDR10 capable monitors say from Asus, Acer, Eizo, ... with this same panel which is probably the same bad old M270DAN2.x from AUO, but at least they tried and updated the firmware unlike others who don't even update firmware to fix issues they made in them.

Too bad Pixio doesn't seem to sell anything in EU, they sure seem to start to make something decent.


----------



## xutnubu

JackCY said:


> That's classic VA slow transitions of blacks and darks especially when the OD is not set aggressively and spot on to compensate very well.
> 34" 21:9 is smaller than 31.5" 16:9 when you see it in person, it's the lower height. Most ultrawides are still in the 27" height range. Area wise they are about equal.
> 
> The wait for 32GK850F is endless
> Anyone seen anything new about it? I couldn't get anything out of anyone, despite all the shows there have been lately for electronics there are no news about monitors really.
> How about Acer VG0 or any other AUO IPS refresh? Anything new? So far only the the undesirable 1080p 75Hz are in shops.


BenQ has just released the EX3203R. It's curved, tho.

And despite they claiming it's been 'released' they also said this: "The pricing on the product is unannounced and we are only told that they will be released in the near future."

Brilliant. It's 'out there' but who knows where and for how much.

Edit: Ok, monitor is listed on NewEgg for $700, $100 more than what I expected. But it's OOS.


----------



## JackCY

EX3203R is known for a while now but not on market, I have not seen it anywhere (but I don't monitor the curved ones anymore either). Considering it's curved it falls for me into an undesirable category along with Z321QU that's on market to buy for ages now.

You're getting ripped off though, it seems it's now listed in shops finally and at 520 EUR including 19% tax. But it's all preorders same as for 32GK850F.
I tried asking BenQ before but if I remember right they dodged to answer the questions about availability and pricing and told me to ask big shops that sell their products, but those shops don't know anything either they only know what the distributor offers them. The companies themselves are half the time clueless about their own products, customer services don't know such products may even exist or simply say they cannot talk about unreleased products, webpage is a marketing mess of mistakes and deception, distributors don't know, retailers don't know, reviewers don't know or do not care to ask and use their contacts at companies to get more info, ...

Curved:
Z321QU ripoff sync
EX3203R adaptive sync

Flat:
32GK850G ripoff sync
32GK850F adaptive sync
PX329 adaptive sync (listed on Japanese sites as AUO M315DVR01.0 165Hz but also Type:freesync, Range:48 - 144 hz, probably 144Hz "only", their site says 165Hz though but you know marketing deceptions at times)

The adaptive sync ones should be in general launching around 500-550 EUR/USD and ripoff sync ones 700-750 EUR/USD. Anything more the retailer and/or distributor is ripping you off.


----------



## Sedolf

Some newer (foreign) reviews for mentioned models I found... As usual, Korea gets the BenQ stuff first
Acer Z321QU
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...m-test-grosses-curved-display-mit-165-hz.html
BenQ EX3203R
http://playwares.com/dpreview/56708974
LG 32GK850G
http://www.benchmark.pl/testy_i_recenzje/lg-32gk850g-test-i-recenzja.html

Still waiting for a 32GK850F review...


----------



## xutnubu

@JackCY

BenQ is already sending units. Not a technical review, but it seems to be nicely packaged.

https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2018/07/benq-ex3203r-315-qhd-144-hz-freesync-2/

Monitor is listed on Amazon Spain for 544 EUR with a 25 July release date.

https://www.amazon.es/BenQ-EX3203R-...8&qid=1531427925&sr=8-1&keywords=BenQ+EX3203R

Do you think we'll start seeing monitors with the newest "Freesync 2 HDR" spec soon? AMD made a mess out of that.

A bit off topic but looks like I can't access the advanced editor for some reson.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Sedolf said:


> BenQ EX3203R
> http://playwares.com/dpreview/56708974


Looks pretty good per that review!


----------



## JackCY

ToTheSun! said:


> Looks pretty good per that review!


Depends how good the OD is. Z321QU seemed odd with low contrast, anyone knows a different review? I've not heard people complain the contrast is 1/2 of what it should be.

BenQ "ruined" it with curve and shiny parts at the start.


----------



## razorpakk

Problem with "rip-off" G=Sync is that AMD doesn't have high-end GPUs, so for some people G-Sync is the only option.


----------



## Sedolf

PCM review of the 32GK850F is coming up. Will probably be a couple of weeks though!

Looking forward to how it compares to the 32GK850G


----------



## barsik228

barsik22824 said:


> On the OSD issue, I did two things, I'm not sure which solved it but I haven't seen the issue since. One was to reset everything in OSD to defaults (general reset, picture reset, game reset) and the other was to upgrade to the most recent win 10 driver here (http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-32GK850G-B#manuals)


Unfortunately it's not working my friend, it is a pity that it is impossible to make some General message in the LG or something like that. Support only offers to send it back to the store.


----------



## razorpakk

When I go on https://www.rapidtables.com/web/tools/screen-resolution.html
it recognizes my resolution as 2048 x 1152. I tried changing cables or refresh rates, still the same.

When I change resolution to 1920*1080 it reports 1536 x 864.

What's going on?


----------



## ptmax13

razorpakk said:


> When I go on https://www.rapidtables.com/web/tools/screen-resolution.html
> it recognizes my resolution as 2048 x 1152. I tried changing cables or refresh rates, still the same.
> 
> When I change resolution to 1920*1080 it reports 1536 x 864.
> 
> What's going on?


When I go to that website, it says 2560 x 1440, so....
Windows version? Nvidia drivers version? Microsoft Edge maybe?


----------



## JackCY

razorpakk said:


> When I go on https://www.rapidtables.com/web/tools/screen-resolution.html
> it recognizes my resolution as 2048 x 1152. I tried changing cables or refresh rates, still the same.
> 
> When I change resolution to 1920*1080 it reports 1536 x 864.
> 
> What's going on?


Maybe you're using 125% scaling in your OS or browser.


----------



## razorpakk

JackCY said:


> Maybe you're using 125% scaling in your OS or browser.


Indeed I am, that makes sense!


----------



## JackCY

Then that website resolution reporting thingy is rubbish if it can't detect right, no idea why you would use it either. Just look into your GPU driver resolution setting for the display output.


----------



## razorpakk

JackCY said:


> Then that website resolution reporting thingy is rubbish if it can't detect right, no idea why you would use it either. Just look into your GPU driver resolution setting for the display output.


I ended up there while calibrating the monitor with various websites.


----------



## AngryLobster

Anyone know what the difference between the 32GK850F and 32GK650F are? I'm guessing the 850 is the wide color gamut version and that's it making the 650F equivalent to this Gsync version?


----------



## JackCY

I'm checking geizhals spreadsheet for them:

850F: widegamut HDR400(FS2) 400cd maybe different stand than 850G/650F, (PCM says it has blur reduction too: https://twitter.com/pcmonitors/status/1021022125803606016)
650F: standardgamut SDR(FS) *1ms blur reduction (heck yeah if it actually works without crosstalk)* 350cd 

As long as they finally get them to market and at a reasonable price while being free of defects/unfixed issues, I'm willing to give these oversized VAs another chance.
LG really ought to make better marketing of their monitors overall, there were these big shows covered by many reviewers yet no one even bothered to show monitors almost at all, all they showed was some slow 60Hz IPS remakes with no details really.

Now we have 650F that most didn't even heard of by now. I do appreciate that they offer a standard gamut variant and include blur reduction/strobing if it's well made. If the blur reduction is not working well and cannot be tuned then the 850F might be a better option.


----------



## misumisul

How hot does the bottom edge of your screens gets? Mine is pretty hot, it's not even on the entire length, it's not hot as not to touch it, but it is hotter then i'd like.


----------



## AngryLobster

The blur reduction is something that can be activated in the OSD. I see it for $549 on Amazon US but with the Gsync variant going as low as $599 this past week, I'm not sure if it's a good buy. I might wait until it's $450 which is where it should be priced IMO.


----------



## retrograd

Hello everybody.

Got this monitor yesterday. 

_Pros_
Nice colors. Good gamma
I found the text perfectly readable on it 
Really good uniformity. 
No dead pixels.

Cons
Interlacing artefacts make me go absolutely crazy. I see them in everything... movies, games... 120 or 144hz. Despite the fact i'm 3feet away from the monitor, even more.
And 32" is a bit too much for me.


So i guess i'll go and enter the 27" inch IPS lottery or getting a good 24" TN if it exists and wait for the next panels... 
Soooo... any monitors where you're sure of not getting any pixel inversion/scanlines/artefacts ?
Because i'll take horrible uniformity before these lines... they make my eyes bleed. 

A shame...


----------



## barsik228

misumisul said:


> How hot does the bottom edge of your screens gets? Mine is pretty hot, it's not even on the entire length, it's not hot as not to touch it, but it is hotter then i'd like.


I also have a hot bottom, but it's not really a hindrance


----------



## JackCY

retrograd said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Got this monitor yesterday.
> 
> _Pros_
> Nice colors. Good gamma
> I found the text perfectly readable on it
> Really good uniformity.
> No dead pixels.
> 
> Cons
> Interlacing artefacts make me go absolutely crazy. I see them in everything... movies, games... 120 or 144hz. Despite the fact i'm 3feet away from the monitor, even more.
> And 32" is a bit too much for me.
> 
> 
> So i guess i'll go and enter the 27" inch IPS lottery or getting a good 24" TN if it exists and wait for the next panels...
> Soooo... any monitors where you're sure of not getting any pixel inversion/scanlines/artefacts ?
> Because i'll take horrible uniformity before these lines... they make my eyes bleed.
> 
> A shame...


All monitors have some patterns, be it from poorly done inversion, high pixel spacing, rough coating, ...
There are no good monitors, that's the problem, especially at 100Hz+ where they mess up the inversion even more often.
The wait for a sensible defect free panel is as old as LCD itself. When they do make a decent one, they instead ruin the quality so badly that you cannot buy one without pixel/clouding/bleed/... defects.


----------



## retrograd

JackCY said:


> All monitors have some patterns, be it from poorly done inversion, high pixel spacing, rough coating, ...
> There are no good monitors, that's the problem, especially at 100Hz+ where they mess up the inversion even more often.
> The wait for a sensible defect free panel is as old as LCD itself. When they do make a decent one, they instead ruin the quality so badly that you cannot buy one without pixel/clouding/bleed/... defects.


I can stomach a rough coating, clouding, or some bleed. I had some really horrible monitors in the past. 
But these "scanlines", i can't... i guess there is no panel at 120+ guaranteed of not having these interlace pattern artifacts ?


----------



## JackCY

31.5" HG70 has too high vertical spacing (large black space between pixel lines) causing horizontal lines, plus crazy inversion maybe making it even worse
27" HG70 seemed OK but "99%" of them are defective in retail, crazy inversion
There is JG70 now, which from what I remember is the same as HG70 with different stand and maybe no strobing and standard gamut. No reviews probably, and not in shops I think, haven't noticed it yet.

27" M270DAN2.x is fine but most monitors using it are blurry = unusable to me
Update is incoming but not in shops yet.

31.5" AUO VA people are reporting vertical lines on some shades and movements but not everyone, probably caused by inversion or what ever you want to call it, also some say it's blurry on 850G a no go for me
TNs are infamous for plethora of issues: gamma, inversion, lines, ...

And that's kind of all there is really unless you want an ultrawide.


----------



## JackCY

Another review of 850G: https://www.prad.de/testberichte/test-monitor-lg-32gk850g-b/

Damn that pixel spacing if brutal on all 31.5" VAs  So much black space, it sure can ruin text clarity in the end at this rate.

---

850F now stock at least on Amazon.de, also showed up listed in more shops.
650F showed up listed in shops.

BenQ EW3270ZL aka 32" 1440p <100Hz VA (AUO), 229 EUR on Amazon.de for those tired of faulty overpriced 100Hz+ monitors that still want a VA. No idea where the AOC Q3279VWF and it's updated model Q3279VWFD8 with IPS to come stand in comparison, EW3270ZL is probably a similar snail as the AOC Panda VA except that it's not glossy.


----------



## aliquis

i would love to see a indepth comparison of the LG 32GK850G and the 32GK850F. 
My main interest beeing, comparing the overdrive and variable refresh rate implementation of both models. Who does a better job ? Nvidia with the gsync module or LG with their own freesync implementation?


----------



## JackCY

Only sites such as TFTC, Prad.de, etc. compare overdrive in reasonable detail. And no one ever yet compared the adaptive sync + overdrive performance as they would need to make a huge "map" with ton of measurements, as in what some do for 1 refresh rate they would now need to do for the whole range from say 40 to 144Hz, 100 measurements and use a custom application to force the variable refresh rate. Automation only, no one sane will do it by hand.

In the end as a user considering the two monitors, buy both and return the one that you prefer less.


----------



## AngryLobster

I don't think the 850F should be compared to the 850G. The 650F omits wide color gamut and Freesync 2 so it's likely the closest to the 850G. IMO the 850F looks to be a upgrade in all aspects since they have a black frame insertion mode that looks like it can be activated in conjunction with Freesync based on the Korean product page.

Also without even testing I can tell you that the Freesync versions will flicker near the bottom of their Freesync range (48-144hz), every Freesync monitor I've tried does it and this will be no exception. The Gsync variant actually has the least flicker I've witnessed on a VRR display and it rarely ever occurs with it most prominent on loading screens.

I was going to buy the 650F but am waiting for the 850F in hopes of a bit better colors compared to the Gsync version.

Here's a quick comparison with videos between the 2: http://dpg.danawa.com/mobile/community/view?boardSeq=233&listSeq=3660414


----------



## JackCY

But all you will see is how the camera and your monitor shows standard vs wide gamut, difference in calibration etc.


----------



## hhkb

This thread is sorta dead?


Anyways I'll post my 2 month update. This monitor is still awesome. I use it daily for work. No problem with fuzzy text, but I can understand the DPI might be an issue for people. But my eyes don't get tired or anything like that. I'm used to it and it's fine.


It's awesome for gaming. Also did some console gaming and it worked well there.


Yep, very happy with this monitor still. It's going to be a long time before something replaces it, I think...


----------



## barsik228

I agree, a great monitor, he is happy, but I just go for the monitor more than 8 hours a day and see this annoying OSD message


----------



## JackCY

Try asking PCM to forward the OSD pop up issue to LG, you can read all them reviews online but they only use the monitors briefly and I don't think they mentioned the pop ups in a single one yet.
LG's ignoring it IMHO and unless people start RMAing and returning the monitors in mass they won't care.

https://twitter.com/pcmonitors/status/1021047909213790209

The only way probably is to somehow skip their customer service, marketing, PR etc. and get hold of someone from engineering who actually cares about what they made to fix it.


----------



## Fanu

sorry if this has been asked before, but is there any way to have the rgb lights on the back of the monitor auto turn off together with the monitor? currently those lights stay on after I turn off my pc (my bed is next to my monitor so the lights bother me)

btw after month of use still pleased with this monitor 
would be great to have 10 more ppi, but this will do for now. 

btw any difference compared to 850f when it comes to picture quality? can't watch posted YouTube videos atm


----------



## razorpakk

The base gets really hot after gaming. I'm actually using a fan to cool the base...


----------



## BUFUMAN

Good luck with it, after 2years.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

Yeah Gsync does seem reported on most monitors to heat a lot :/ I guess enjoy your Gsync board you paid extra for, it will act as a winter heater.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

I don't remember having a problem with heat on my 850G, and I've never had a problem with heat on my other G-Sync displays. Mind you, I calibrate my monitors to ~100cdm2 and take regular breaks where the monitors goes to sleep. No problems during 3-4 hour sessions, though.


----------



## razorpakk

I think the issue might have been with using the USB pass-through. 

Today I played just as much but it isn't particularly warm.

EDIT:
After a few days of intensive gaming and coming from another 32'VA (BL3200PT). I'm having a blast.

Ghosting is really negligible and as someone who moved to VA after a good IPS (Asus ProArt), there are no alternatives.
I could never game with washed out blacks and all I ever wanted was the contrast of VA without the ridicolous ghosting I was experiencing with the old BenQ. That's it, I found it.

Without going ultra-wide, as far as I'm concerned this is the best monitor out there.


----------



## Fanu

850F page is up

https://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-32GK850F

love the bull**** HDR marketing


----------



## xutnubu

So it does have MBLR. The pcmonitor video review is up. It has more smearing than the G-Sync version, HDR is useless.


----------



## Fekx

Hey guy, please I need some advice.
Is this monitor still a good buy? I'm coming from an Asus 27" 1080p 60hz monitor which I really want to upgrade. I heard about all these QC issues with the IPS 144hz 1440p screens so I feel this is the only decent option..I absolutely want 144hz and 1440p, and if possible, G-sync aswell.
I live in germany and its around 700€. Any upcoming monitors I should wait for?
I'm so sick of my current screen. 

Thanks alot!


----------



## Fanu

imo its currently the best non curved gaming monitor on the market
it has the least amount of quality control issues 

either go with this monitor or Alienware AW3418DW - depending on your budget
top 2 monitors on the market

that 4K 144Hz HDR monitor is too expensive and has its own issues with HDR

there are upcoming LG ultrawides with HDR, 200Hz and 1440p resolution - should be out this year but no one really knows anymore..


----------



## Fekx

Fanu said:


> imo its currently the best non curved gaming monitor on the market
> it has the least amount of quality control issues
> 
> either go with this monitor or Alienware AW3418DW - depending on your budget
> top 2 monitors on the market
> 
> that 4K 144Hz HDR monitor is too expensive and has its own issues with HDR
> 
> there are upcoming LG ultrawides with HDR, 200Hz and 1440p resolution - should be out this year but no one really knows anymore..


Thanks man, budget is around 800-1000€ but I don't want a curved one.


----------



## JackCY

There is a response time variance even on 850G between review units, it really only depends on how many units total of each model one tests to be able to tell that one variant is on average better tuned OD wise than the other, plus keep firmware the same or have it shown per model+firmware_version. Some people have used most aggressive OD on 850G while other swear by 1 step lower one being better as the fastest one was too strong for their unit.


----------



## JackCY

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850f/


----------



## Sinddk

JackCY said:


> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850f/


I dont understand his recommendations. For example, its far better than c32hg70 and the XG32VQ but the 32gk850F doesnt get a recommendation.

Im getting this monitor, best flat panel with increased gamut and some of the lowest trailing and overshoot. Its not a miracle but the best choice imo right now.


----------



## JackCY

Sinddk said:


> I dont understand his recommendations. For example, its far better than c32hg70 and the XG32VQ but the 32gk850F doesnt get a recommendation.
> 
> Im getting this monitor, best flat panel with increased gamut and some of the lowest trailing and overshoot. Its not a miracle but the best choice imo right now.


I have not finished reading it yet since I'm trying to read the whole thing not just skim it for data and PCM gets always very wordy and long. From what I did skim last night ahead the response time on 850G at 165Hz is a tiny bit better OD wise than 850F at 144Hz but then there are differences between individual units of 850G as well that people have reported multiple times, the OD as always unfortunately is predefined at fixed presets for their *average* panel as such for some panels the settings are too fast for some too slow, some prefer more aggressive setting on their panel while others prefer less aggressive one as they would get overshoot/undershoot otherwise.

This is the same on Samsung VA response time variations especially out of black. C27HG70 4/5 units kind of OK, 1/5 was similarly slow to AG322QCX (31.5" HG70 panel).

Sure would have been nice to finally have a monitor with detailed OD options, 1% steps for both overshoot and undershoot on at least 3 color groups: blacks (0-32) mids (32-160) highlights (160-255) so that one can correct what the manufacturers so far are unwilling to tune out with OD properly. ASUS has 0-100 I think on some monitors but at 20 steps LOL, 0,20,40,60,80,100, not very useful either, too big step. Some monitors only have OD on/off some don't even that (Samsung HG70).

Personally I'm waiting for more reviews, availability and stabilized pricing. Don't want to be a guinea pig again with another VA. Maybe the Acer VG0 IPS will get released in the meantime too.

PCM recommendations, as always IMHO as any other site, they are personal/subjective recommendations, more or less if the monitor is "worth it's money" in a way and as such even crappy monitors get recommendations when their price is good enough for what they offer. For someone who uses NV GPU probably exclusively, wants RGBs on their monitor, etc. (read PCM twitter about 850F) it makes sense that from 850G/F PCM would recommend 850G. Plus they are reviews samples as far as I know, the 850F isn't even 100% working - broken blur reduction - something if done right would put the 850G to shame, considering it's still a slow VA as always, probably not happening.

Actually the 650F might be best of them but it's the last released, it's getting to shops now along with 850F though. Cheapest, standard gamut (I'm not sold on wide gamut really, just messes everything up, more tiring on eyes), everything is made for sRGB nowadays except movies and for those color accuracy has never even existed (what the camera shot and what you see after all post processing is vastly different), for HDR movies sure wider gamut makes sense.


----------



## Fekx

Fekx said:


> Hey guy, please I need some advice.
> Is this monitor still a good buy? I'm coming from an Asus 27" 1080p 60hz monitor which I really want to upgrade. I heard about all these QC issues with the IPS 144hz 1440p screens so I feel this is the only decent option..I absolutely want 144hz and 1440p, and if possible, G-sync aswell.
> I live in germany and its around 700€. Any upcoming monitors I should wait for?
> I'm so sick of my current screen.
> 
> Thanks alot!


More opinions regarding this screen are very welcome before I dropp 700€ on this. =)

Thanks alot!


----------



## Leopardi

Fekx said:


> More opinions regarding this screen are very welcome before I dropp 700€ on this. =)
> 
> Thanks alot!


It has weaknesses in motion so depends if you can stomatch them. Faint vertical scanlines will appear and you may start noticing them, and of course some dark scene overshoot/smear. It won't match the errorless motion capability of the IPS screens, no scanlines or noticeable overshoots/smears.


----------



## Goggelor

Any chance of a 27 inch version of this monitor? I tried a 32 inch screen in a store and it was so dammed big. Great for 3D modeling. But for gaming it doesn't seem handy as UI elements would be so far apart, and so much of the screen would be in my peripheral vision.


----------



## JackCY

Doesn't exist. It sure would have been nicer if it was 30" with normal tight pixel layout and regular dimming. But they don't make those anymore, it's all these 31.5" large black space split dimmed VAs. And then 27" IPS/TN panels. Only 27" HG/JG70 is smaller from the faster VAs but curved.

Personally I don't mind the size but problem becomes that everything gets a little too big, you can see every detail at 1440p and it's not pretty especially if your sources are 1080p such as most movies. At the huge size and stand depth it's difficult on most tables to push the 31.5" anymore far away from you without buying VESA mount arm or wall mount.


----------



## Hunched

Its a shame that the C24FG70 will probably be the last 1080p high refresh rate monitor with decent contrast and PPI. 
Wish we had one with the quality of this LG


----------



## Ford8484

Fanu said:


> imo its currently the best non curved gaming monitor on the market
> it has the least amount of quality control issues
> 
> either go with this monitor or Alienware AW3418DW - depending on your budget
> top 2 monitors on the market
> 
> that 4K 144Hz HDR monitor is too expensive and has its own issues with HDR
> 
> there are upcoming LG ultrawides with HDR, 200Hz and 1440p resolution - should be out this year but no one really knows anymore..


Bull****- what "issues" with HDR are you talking about? have you seen it in person? Probably not.


----------



## JackCY

The user/review pictures/videos and specs are horrifying enough especially for that price tag. Ford.


----------



## Goggelor

How far do you guys sit away from the monitor. My eyes are at about 73 cm, but 80 cm maybe doable. When I watched the 32 inc monitors in the store it looked so freaking huge.


----------



## JackCY

Around 75cm, trying not to be closer than 70-75cm. 31.5" is a decent size, the largest one would really want to go with 1440p and smaller would have been better such as 30" 1440p. In stores most monitors look small to me because the showrooms have so much space, but put that thing at home on a table and it is fairly large. 27" is sort of inflated not much bigger than 24", but 31.5" compared to 23.5" is quite a difference. Take a meter/ruler and measure it before buying these bigger monitors that you can fit it and push it back enough at all.

---

Read the PCM 850F review, seems the same as 850G, mostly PCM "complains" about pre-release beta firmware issues none of which may be but could be present on retail units that are now in shops to buy.
Otherwise it's simply a wider 95% DCI-P3 gamut +50cd/m2 with Freesync variant at lower price -RGBLEDs.


----------



## Fanu

Ford8484 said:


> Bull****- what "issues" with HDR are you talking about? have you seen it in person? Probably not.


well the issue of not being able to utilize HDR at 144Hz or ****ty HDR support in games (some have brightness sliders, some dont) or ****ty HDR support in windows (what does it take to play a HDR movie in windows?)
there are too many hops to jump thru instead of it just working as intended
just read the acer x27 or asus threads and see what issues people are dealing with when it comes to HDR

HDR is simply not ready yet on PCs - its like everyone that buys an HDR monitor is a beta tester - consoles are way ahead in ease of use when it comes to HDR, sad reality


----------



## AngryLobster

I've noticed that all of these are warm on the left side and cool on the right. I've also noticed that they all have Dec 2017 manufactur dates and I've had 3 over the course of the past year. 

Can someone give me a scenario where the vertical lines are visible so I can try and replicate it.


----------



## Leopardi

AngryLobster said:


> I've noticed that all of these are warm on the left side and cool on the right. I've also noticed that they all have Dec 2017 manufactur dates and I've had 3 over the course of the past year.
> 
> Can someone give me a scenario where the vertical lines are visible so I can try and replicate it.


Keep dragging this picture around the screen and upwards/downwards. It's not the most obvious scenario and you need to be close to the screen to see it, but if you see the faint vertical lines on the womans forehead, you surely know you have it.


----------



## JackCY

Damn thread pages. Already posted.


----------



## AngryLobster

I dunno if it's my imagination but this 3rd monitor seems slower in pixel response compared to the 2 I tried. On "fast" I am seeing black trails where I thought I never noticed and on faster I can spot overshoot which I thought this monitor was free of.

Probably just my imagination but I'm going to request a replacement since the color shift between left and right is way too severe for browsing.


----------



## Leopardi

AngryLobster said:


> I dunno if it's my imagination but this 3rd monitor seems slower in pixel response compared to the 2 I tried. On "fast" I am seeing black trails where I thought I never noticed and on faster I can spot overshoot which I thought this monitor was free of.
> 
> Probably just my imagination but I'm going to request a replacement since the color shift between left and right is way too severe for browsing.


G-SYNC changes the overdrive, it's better with it enabled.


----------



## JackCY

There is always some variance between units, a perceptible one with VAs unfortunately. The deeper the blacks the longer it takes for it to transition out of blacks.

Plus what Leopardi says, there is probably a different OD LUT/function for normal operation and VRR.

I can't stand color temperature differences between areas of a panel. If I can see it with my own eyes and don't need any fancy color meters, then that's bad enough.


----------



## AngryLobster

Sad thing is that a uniform panel is like a unicorn now a days. I can't remember the last monitor I tried that had one. All I've managed to do is replace until I find one that's less severe. My x900f/x930e/r617 and every Ultrawide I've tried all exhibit the warm/cool shift.


----------



## JackCY

C27HG70 was fairly OKish, if it had a tint it was due to calibration mess up by Samsung and whole screen had a tint. Rest were minor differences from BLB etc.
AUO IPS M270DAN2.x is a prime example of warm left cold right issues on all of the panels made :/ Even older LG IPS used to have this issue but uniform ones existed.
Most panels have some variance but it should not be so bad that everyone is picking them up. The crappy borrowed TN I'm looking at now is yellowish on sides, why? Because viewing angles of TN suck, looking dead on it's fairly uniform.
Maybe they could make uniform panels 10 years ago for cents, but can't do it now with panels costing so much more. *shrug*


----------



## Leopardi

AngryLobster said:


> Sad thing is that a uniform panel is like a unicorn now a days. I can't remember the last monitor I tried that had one. All I've managed to do is replace until I find one that's less severe. My x900f/x930e/r617 and every Ultrawide I've tried all exhibit the warm/cool shift.





JackCY said:


> C27HG70 was fairly OKish, if it had a tint it was due to calibration mess up by Samsung and whole screen had a tint. Rest were minor differences from BLB etc.
> AUO IPS M270DAN2.x is a prime example of warm left cold right issues on all of the panels made :/ Even older LG IPS used to have this issue but uniform ones existed.
> Most panels have some variance but it should not be so bad that everyone is picking them up. The crappy borrowed TN I'm looking at now is yellowish on sides, why? Because viewing angles of TN suck, looking dead on it's fairly uniform.
> Maybe they could make uniform panels 10 years ago for cents, but can't do it now with panels costing so much more. *shrug*


Yeah it's either suck up something, or be stuck with a 60Hz panel with a slight hope MAYBE in about a year from now :/ The XG2703 I have now shows a bit of cool in the very right edge, but at least it looks uniform otherwise, is free of any M270DAN2.6 edge-darkening, and has 0% BLB. I can't remember any shifting with my 32GK850G's, but I'll take a small bit of coolness on some websites over scanlines that were visible in every gaming session. And on the plus side have no trailing of any sort even in darker scenarios.


----------



## Coopson

Hi so what are the best setting to minimise black smearing ? I've tried lowering to 120hz with and without overclock and i'm not seeing much if any difference, I have it on fast response time as fastest seem to make it worse.

Also what they be a way of rising the black level like they do for VR headsets to help with the black smearing while avoiding black clipping ? I don't know much about calibrating if you cant tell


----------



## JackCY

In software you can raise black level, also in some drivers. Maybe black equalizer can do the same trick, it does so on some monitors because of how poorly it's implemented.

I don't see any need for VR headset OLEDs to raise their black level to reduce smearing as LG OLED TVs response times are literally under 1ms (0.2ms typical and that's probably around margin of error anyway), it's one of the many things that makes OLED so attractive:

https://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/tv/lg/c8/c8-response-time-2-large.jpg

Unless they got some atrocious OLED panels in the VR headsets, which makes no sense really and they would ditch them for something else.

All the VAs are slow to transition from black, only some TVs I've seen measured had good enough OD to combat it well.


----------



## 12345us3r

Leopardi said:


> Keep dragging this picture around the screen and upwards/downwards. It's not the most obvious scenario and you need to be close to the screen to see it, but if you see the faint vertical lines on the womans forehead, you surely know you have it.


Almost every gaming monitor has this issue. It's more noticeable on some and less noticeable on others though.

LG 32GK850G: Very faint vertical lines
Dell S2716DG: More pronounced vertical lines
MSI Optix MAG27CQ / MPG27CQ / Samsung C27HG70: Very, very faint diamond pattern which doesn't even bother me
Samsung C34F791: Same diamond pattern but a lot more pronounced

Even my LG 24GM77 (6-bit TN) shows some of these artifacts.
The only "gaming" panel that doesn't have this issue whatsoever is AUO AHVA.


----------



## AngryLobster

I think some of the black smear thats getting noticed is down to variation or the "fastest" OD setting being busted. Way back near the start of this thread I was the first owner who posted my findings and I noted that the highest OD setting was completely broken on mine causing insane black smearing which I chalked up to the most aggressive OD always being bad on most monitors (until I saw the TFT review showing no abnormal effects from it). The 2nd one I got later in the year had no such issue.

I dunno if anyone else has experienced this but just putting it out there.


----------



## JackCY

With too aggressive OD for your particular panel you will get more overshoot and undershoot, as such when you get undershoot things turn darker than they should be and as result there are now more darker especially black pixels to transition out of. With a well balanced OD that doesn't have over or undershoot too much the image should stay at same brightness/gamma/colors etc. as it is when static and when moving around.

There definitely is quite a variance in quality of panels be it colors or response times, with colors they may try and calibrate each unit individually but with OD I very much doubt it 

---

Someone gets the 850F or 650F, let us know how it is. Maybe we should start a new thread for those as OP of this one seems unresponsive or is unable to rename the thread.


----------



## Leopardi

12345us3r said:


> Almost every gaming monitor has this issue. It's more noticeable on some and less noticeable on others though.
> 
> LG 32GK850G: Very faint vertical lines
> Dell S2716DG: More pronounced vertical lines
> MSI Optix MAG27CQ / MPG27CQ / Samsung C27HG70: Very, very faint diamond pattern which doesn't even bother me
> Samsung C34F791: Same diamond pattern but a lot more pronounced
> 
> Even my LG 24GM77 (6-bit TN) shows some of these artifacts.
> The only "gaming" panel that doesn't have this issue whatsoever is AUO AHVA.


VA I understand being more difficult to overdrive, but why on earth do TN panels have these artifacts if IPS don't?


----------



## Fritzz

This is on sale($599) at NewEgg with promo code: EMCPXPW28, sale ends on Monday.


----------



## dir_d

So is this the best 1440p gsync monitor to buy?


----------



## 12345us3r

Leopardi said:


> VA I understand being more difficult to overdrive, but why on earth do TN panels have these artifacts if IPS don't?


Same reason why every TN monitor except the Dell S2716DG and S2417DG has a rubbish coating (and these two even have better ones than most IPS and VA models I've seen). There is no reason.


----------



## JackCY

Leopardi said:


> VA I understand being more difficult to overdrive, but why on earth do TN panels have these artifacts if IPS don't?


It's all up to the electronics, nothing to do with the panel much. Unless you want to talk about image shimmer from inversion on some VAs, even then it may not be about VA but electronics still. They don't buy just the panels IMHO but a whole package with electronics that control the panel, as such what ever they mess up in there then everyone buys and uses. It's why all monitors are the same with mostly a reskinned OSD and reskinned plastic shell.

You can more easily change backlight LEDs than change electronics for a new board you design or buy some universal one and then still have to program it. They will swap backlight when they want to but finding a same panel with different control electronics is hard and gets shared by most if not all monitors that use that panel.

Why don't they have their own inhouse boards, no idea, it's not like you need a new board for each panel anyway when they are universal with enough I/O.

All these lines, inversions, sharpness can get messed up in electronics... and then all monitor makers buy it with the panel.

AUO AHVA M270DAN2.x has it's issues too but no lines, the inversion mess can be seen when tested, sharpness is a blur on all of them 



dir_d said:


> So is this the best 1440p gsync monitor to buy?


Gsync? If you want a VA that's not curved then oh wait it's probably the only in existence because Gsync.
With non proprietary rip off sync there are more options, and they work with Nvidia cards too, just not their GeForce branded cards/drivers as Nvidia hates their gaming customers and doesn't want to give them VESA adaptive sync support.


----------



## dir_d

I got this 1060 my 1st Nvidia card since a 8800 GTS, just wanted the best 1440p monitor and try some adaptive sync


----------



## Fanu

dir_d said:


> So is this the best 1440p gsync monitor to buy?


yes, this is currently the best 16:9 gaming monitor (aside from 4K 144Hz HDR ones)

all of the 27" 1440p >120Hz monitors have been on the market since 2015 (some even older) and arent worth the asking price (which has barely gone down in 3 years) 
curved high refresh rate monitors have image uniformity issues + text readability issues 

I am pleased with my unit
I got used to the big size and 1440p resolution - I dont notice that tunnel effect in games any more (might be cause I am actually trying to play the games instead of looking at everything else about them) and gsync works without issues

text readability for me is on the same level as Dell ultrasharps we have at work (25" 1080p), gsync works, monitor OCs to 165Hz without issues (but that refresh rate is useless due to black transitions being slower, so I keep it at 144Hz), ambient light at the back is a cool effect at night 

my only issues are with idiotic ports location at the back of the monitor and visible text smearing when browsing the steam webpage (only happens at steam web page - guess its due to text/webpage background colors clashing)


----------



## hhkb

Fanu said:


> my only issues are with idiotic ports location at the back of the monitor and visible text smearing when browsing the steam webpage (only happens at steam web page - guess its due to text/webpage background colors clashing)


What's your response time setting? Putting it at "fast" fixed the overshoot for me.

Yeah the ports are a bit stupid.


----------



## hhkb

razorpakk said:


> After a few days of intensive gaming and coming from another 32'VA (BL3200PT). I'm having a blast.
> 
> Ghosting is really negligible and as someone who moved to VA after a good IPS (Asus ProArt), there are no alternatives.
> I could never game with washed out blacks and all I ever wanted was the contrast of VA without the ridicolous ghosting I was experiencing with the old BenQ. That's it, I found it.
> 
> Without going ultra-wide, as far as I'm concerned this is the best monitor out there.


I agree completely. After a lot of stress with different monitors, I'm really happy with this one. 165Hz gsync gaming is sweet as well. I've been playing a lot of overwatch lately, and it works really well for it - similar input lag to running uncapped, maybe a couple ms slower, but handles the infamous OW framedrops without any problem, no tearing or stutters anymore. And everything looks so good compared to my TN/IPS glow monitors. My first VA but I'm happy as hell with it. :thumb:

I've mounted it on an amazonbasics monitor arm, and sit about .75m away which seems like a good distance for it.


----------



## JackCY

Can you post a link to the arm, what weight does it support? It's tricky to find strong enough arms for these "behemoths" as most arms are made for office 24-27" monitors :/ Not for these considerably heavier 32"+


----------



## 12345us3r

Yeah, I would probably keep this monitor if it wasn't for the vertical lines and very blurry text. Definitely felt like the best VA panel performance-wise and even the glow was less distracting than on Samsung panels.


----------



## Exilon

This thing:

https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Premium-Single-Monitor-Stand/dp/B00MIBN16O

It's a Jeff Bezos branded Ergotron arm. Expensive but rock solid.

You can adjust it to require considerable pressure to move up or down, so a 32" shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Fanu

hhkb said:


> What's your response time setting? Putting it at "fast" fixed the overshoot for me.


no diff
I just keep it at fastest setting since I dont notice ghosting/overshoot in anything else


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just purchased this monitor. Are there issues with BLB or dead pixels? All I'm worried about really. I know dead pixels are common on all monitors but some more than others.


----------



## Leopardi

DADDYDC650 said:


> Just purchased this monitor. Are there issues with BLB or dead pixels? All I'm worried about really. I know dead pixels are common on all monitors but some more than others.


I doubt there even exists one unit that has any kind of BLB visible with a room lamp on.

You should immediately test for the vertical scanlines, it's a sneaky problem that you can begin noticing later after you are past your return window, if you don't know what to look for.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Leopardi said:


> I doubt there even exists one unit that has any kind of BLB visible with a room lamp on.
> 
> You should immediately test for the vertical scanlines, it's a sneaky problem that you can begin noticing later after you are past your return window, if you don't know what to look for.


Thanks for the reply and I'll check for that issue. Have you heard of this display having issues with dead/stuck pixels?


----------



## JackCY

DADDYDC650 said:


> Thanks for the reply and I'll check for that issue. Have you heard of this display having issues with dead/stuck pixels?


Yes. Personally I check with Eizo standalone for this and scan the whole monitor with eyes close. Then use it a week and see what you notice. This issues can also developer after a week, two, or a year.

Leopardi probably had the worst lottery BLB wise? At least from pictures posted here. There were a few reports of pixel issues, boxes arriving smashed from Portugal? To Middle East? (or close to that area at least) so no wonder there.

Vertical lines in movement, OSD pop up, OD calibration issues or lack of OD calibration for each panel's needs altogether really, image/text blur but I have not seen it and it's hard to tell from test photos of others.


----------



## Phixit

Anyone found a fix to the appearance of the OSD and Displayport message yet ? There is nothing on LG's website.

I owned this monitor for 3 months now and this is really annoying.


----------



## barsik228

Phixit said:


> Anyone found a fix to the appearance of the OSD and Displayport message yet ? There is nothing on LG's website.
> 
> I owned this monitor for 3 months now and this is really annoying.


The solution is not, and probably will not, LG spit on this problem.


----------



## JackCY

Phixit said:


> Anyone found a fix to the appearance of the OSD and Displayport message yet ? There is nothing on LG's website.
> 
> I owned this monitor for 3 months now and this is really annoying.


Not unless you get LG technician to fix it for you, probably only in South Korea, most of the time they just say to RMA it but then you're gonna end up doing that 3 times and get a refund in the end in EU when they are unable to fix it. Although it would be rather too easy for them to tell customers they cannot reproduce the issue etc. because of how long it takes (hours) for it to show up and one has to be monitoring/using the device to see it. Technician will not go and use the monitor for 16h straight to verify, find the issue :/

Review sites don't care either to warn people of the OSD pop up if they even used the monitor that long to see it pop up.


----------



## Hunched

Imagine if one of their TV's had this OSD issue


----------



## xutnubu

Imagine if they implemented the futuristic feature of updating your firmware through some sort on interconnected global network, so they don't have to ask their customers to ship the whole unit back to fix what most likely is a minor bug.

But hey, we have to wait for technology to evolve in the monitor world.


----------



## JackCY

We have to wait for behemoth companies/corporations to die off so that new smaller more flexible ones can replace them that are more up to date with technology and it's capabilities :/



I wouldn't be surprised if they ignored such issues even on their 4k+ EUR TVs. Saying just pack it in and send to get serviced LOL Which might work with rollable TVs but transporting those huge rigid TVs must be a royal pain.
Meanwhile Dell/BenQ might actually send a technician to you maybe even with a replacement unit. HP pays for shipping to and from service center even for normal people. The shipping should be covered on accepted RMAs in EU but good luck getting retailers to pay it. Dell/HP probably also BenQ nowadays are the only I know that ever had or have reasonable repair service since they are rather business oriented than home user/customer oriented.

The wait is really for companies to stop being stupid, look at how long it took for data services to evolve from hard copies to internet downloads, something that a 10 year old can do on a large scale using free software but corporations just wanna press their CDs/DVDs/BDs... to sell in retail stores.

I have not tried updating the Samsung HG70 etc. supposedly it's possible, the firmware can be found although it's a bit of a pain too to get the right version. Let alone how user friendly did they make the updating.

Monitors often unfortunately are make and forget product. Unlike say motherboards that nowadays do get reasonable updates every few months. Even some mice do, for what reason I don't know.

---

Anyone bought the 32GK850F or 650F already?


----------



## Goggelor

Just got this monitor today. It's insane. Not a single dead/lit pixel. No BLB at all, I mean at all. The only thing I can comment on is that the edges look a bit darker. But when I go in front of them they look fine. So it is something with the viewing angles.
I am so happy with it. I was worried it would be to large. But gaming is fine and I can always pixel map a game to a smaller portion of the screen. Also no vertical lines.


----------



## Fanu

besides on steam pages, I noticed text leaving black shadows while scrolling in BF1 options menu 

if you focus on the letters and scroll down you can see black smear beneath letters (that disappears as soon as you stop scrolling)

its a very minor issue and during gaming its impossible to notice such things (screen is too big, there are plenty of pixels and stuff going around the screen to notice such subtle issues)


----------



## JackCY

Fanu problem is they are not so subtle, if you play darker games it results in too much motion blur when the panel can't transition fast enough. Even in normal tone games all the dark lines such as object edges tend to blur on slower panels making it harder to track objects and focus in movement. VA being VA.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

I found overall motion blur more distracting on my XB271HU IPS versus the LG. The VA on the LG has a lot of better mid transitions that make for a clearer moving image most of the time, at least on colorful games like Fortnite, CSGO, etc.


----------



## Pinion

I've had mine for about a week now and I really like it overall. I haven't experienced the osd problems people keep mentioning. Am I safe or does the problem develop over time?


----------



## baltagir

i have both 850g and 850f at the moment. The difference is day and night for colors. I highly recommend 850f if you want colors to pop. If you care about gsync then 850g is also excellent choice.


----------



## xutnubu

baltagir said:


> i have both 850g and 850f at the moment. The difference is day and night for colors. I highly recommend 850f if you want colors to pop. If you care about gsync then 850g is also excellent choice.


Does your unit has working motion blur reduction?


----------



## JackCY

baltagir said:


> i have both 850g and 850f at the moment. The difference is day and night for colors. I highly recommend 850f if you want colors to pop. If you care about gsync then 850g is also excellent choice.


Check this for sharpness on the 850F vs 850G: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php

If you can take a slightly out of focus photo of both that only blurs the test pattern lines and not whole image too much that would be great.

Strobing blur reduction working on retail 850F? How much crosstalk or none? UFOtest has stuff for this and how to check.

Response time on 850F vs 850G units you have?


----------



## baltagir

JackCY said:


> Check this for sharpness on the 850F vs 850G: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php
> 
> If you can take a slightly out of focus photo of both that only blurs the test pattern lines and not whole image too much that would be great.
> 
> Strobing blur reduction working on retail 850F? How much crosstalk or none? UFOtest has stuff for this and how to check.
> 
> Response time on 850F vs 850G units you have?


i am not expert reviewer or tftcentral enthusiast guy. Dont expect a lot. Below are my Spyder 5 Pro measurements. 

LG 32GK850G
sRGB: 94%
NTSC: 75%
AdobeRGB: 75%

LG 32GK850F
sRGB: 98%
NTSC: 86%
AdobeRGB: 89%


----------



## Pinion

What's a good safe cleaner for this screen and the anti-glare coating? I got a few drops of tuna water splashed on it and it's annoying. I tried just filtered water and a microfiber towel but it's more smearing it than cleaning it.


----------



## JackCY

Isopropyl alcohol as clean as you can get. No idea what repair centers use for say phones/cameras/monitors that cleans so well at times, there are industrial liquids that only companies can buy :/


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Pinion said:


> What's a good safe cleaner for this screen and the anti-glare coating? I got a few drops of tuna water splashed on it and it's annoying. I tried just filtered water and a microfiber towel but it's more smearing it than cleaning it.


Dampen a cloth in some warm water with a small amount of dish soap. Follow up with damp cloth water only and microfiber cloth for any small streaks.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Does anyone know if this monitor turns on instantly like the ASUS PG278Q does when u press the power button ?
It`s a weird thing to nitpick about but once you get used to it waiting a few seconds when something turns on is real annoying!


----------



## Fanu

outofmyheadyo said:


> Does anyone know if this monitor turns on instantly like the ASUS PG278Q does when u press the power button ?
> It`s a weird thing to nitpick about but once you get used to it waiting a few seconds when something turns on is real annoying!


I've had Acer 27" 1080p TN 144Hz (no adaptive sync) - that mfer drove me nuts

1. turn on PC
2. monitor cycles thru all inputs trying to figure out which one is actually used (of course it doesnt detect that immediately)
3. 10sec later, monitor shows picture and I'm already in windows 
4. go to standby after not using the PC
5. move mouse/press key, wait several seconds until monitor wakes up from stand by..

slowest monitor I've ever used

this LG is a god send compared to it - it automatically turns on at correct input (2sec tops?) and it takes <1sec to show picture from sleep


----------



## Leopardi

Fanu said:


> I've had Acer 27" 1080p TN 144Hz (no adaptive sync) - that mfer drove me nuts
> 
> 1. turn on PC
> 2. monitor cycles thru all inputs trying to figure out which one is actually used (of course it doesnt detect that immediately)
> 3. 10sec later, monitor shows picture and I'm already in windows
> 4. go to standby after not using the PC
> 5. move mouse/press key, wait several seconds until monitor wakes up from stand by..
> 
> slowest monitor I've ever used
> 
> this LG is a god send compared to it - it automatically turns on at correct input (2sec tops?) and it takes <1sec to show picture from sleep


LG has a slow power button mechanism though, you need multiple clicks to turn it off.

Viewsonic XG2703 is the fastest I've seen, it's instant, milliseconds to turn on or off.


----------



## xutnubu

The 850F is still nowhere to be seen in the US.

I wonder how 32" 1440p IPS perform? The AOC Q3279VWFD8 is currently going for $250 at Amazon, at that price it's really tempting.


----------



## JackCY

xutnubu said:


> The 850F is still nowhere to be seen in the US.
> 
> I wonder how 32" 1440p IPS perform? The AOC Q3279VWFD8 is currently going for $250 at Amazon, at that price it's really tempting.


850F is sold in EU, 650F still not it's listed but I doubt you will receive one in 2 weeks. 850G is on a "discount", still +150EUR overpay for Gsync + RGB_lights - blur_reduction though...

AOC Q3279VWFD8 is one I'm watching too, it's available but I'm not a big fan of 31.5" size, too big for 1440p especially if the pixel layout has a lot of black space as many VA do. Acer VG0 still nowhere to be found unfortunately.


----------



## Fanu

new samsung VA monitors

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/samsung-launches-cjg5-curved-gaming-monitor-at-gamescom.html

btw I noticed crosshair leaving black trails in BF1 - had to reduce monitor response time from Faster to fast and now its ok


----------



## HiCZoK

wqhd suuuucks. I hate the scaling issues and how blurry 1080p looks. 1080p native monitors still seem like a better deal but only up to 27".
And "new" va panels are still curved. how hard is it to do 27" 1080p/1440p flat va gsync 144+ monitor


----------



## JackCY

Fanu said:


> new samsung VA monitors
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/samsung-launches-cjg5-curved-gaming-monitor-at-gamescom.html
> 
> btw I noticed crosshair leaving black trails in BF1 - had to reduce monitor response time from Faster to fast and now its ok


Those have been announced long ago, from the specs it looked as a cut down version of HG70. Are the panels even any better...?



HiCZoK said:


> wqhd suuuucks. I hate the scaling issues and how blurry 1080p looks. 1080p native monitors still seem like a better deal but only up to 27".
> And "new" va panels are still curved. how hard is it to do 27" 1080p/1440p flat va gsync 144+ monitor


1080p looks just fine on 1440p 27", on 31.5" it's too small of a source resolution for how bad (low detail) 1080p movies are. As always you would want as high a source resolution as you can get, you won't see the difference much on 1080p monitors but on 1440p it is noticeable especially large size ones. 1080p movies on 31.5" 1440p look pretty bad as everything is so huge.

I don't know what scaling are you using but scaling I use for movies is not blurry at all. 1080p res. for monitor is best up to 24" not more.

There are a few flat new VA panels but most are slow, this AUO VA used in LG is the fastest flat VA so far. Panel makers don't give a damn about sensible 1440p all they want to make are 4k 31.5"+ :/ Gsync is a rip off for everyone even monitor makers hence the selection of Gsync monitors is low and honestly should die out as adaptive sync is standardized in DP and HDMI already and there is no need for proprietary Nvidia implementation, it's anti customer move from Nvidia.

Also can't wait for upscaled 4k performance on Turing GPUs... how Nvidia will boast how fast it is, well yeah when it's an upscale lol not a true 4k, using fancy scaling algorithms accelerated on GPU to fill in the blanks.

There is only 1 27" 1440p fast VA, curved HG70 from Samsung and 90%+ were defective...

The whole GPU and monitor panel markets are monopolized.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What is happening with the price of this monitor, brand new it`s 580€ with free delivery here, getting harder and harder to resist, but I`ve had my PG278 for like 2+ years now, and tbh I would enjoy a bigger screen with better colorz.


----------



## JackCY

Who sells 850G for 580EUR? Was briefly on Amazon for 640, now back to 700 same as almost everywhere else and that's a 200EUR premium for Gsync... way too much.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Some local shops here in Europe.
Would you say it`s worth it coming from PG278Q ?


----------



## JackCY

I can't speak much for the 1440p 144Hz TNs, all I used was S2716DG which was pretty rubbish. And they are notorious for certain issues, gamma, lines, ...

Personally I would take TN viewing angles over VA, if you've never used a VA at home you might be a bit surprised as the viewing angles on VA are similar to what TN does except TN does it in 1 axis up/down where as VA does it on both as such each eye sees a little different image unlike TN/IPS/... it's not as terrible on 27" but 31.5" is stretching it for me personally. On TN when you move left-right the image stays fairly similar but on VA you will see a "perfect" small center that looks nice and follows you when you move left-right and up-down.

I'm monitoring local and geizhals+amazon shops but haven't seen the 850G drop except occasionally to 680, 640 EUR.

If you're fine with viewing angle, transition time limitations and possible: OSD pop up, blurry fine details and text, vertical lines, ...
then sure 580 EUR is not that awful except equivalent non Gsync variant is listed at 480 EUR.

Tempted I am too but I have other monitors on watch opened so I get reminded and reality checked in a way even when the price drops a bit whether it's enough of a drop or not. It can't be denied that one can pick up same size, same resolution IPS 75Hz for 1/3rd the price or same monitor with adaptive sync at under 500 EUR once shops start shipping them. LG really overshot the price initially, these discounts may look tempting but the more time passes the more other options there are and 850G has been steadily dropping in price since launch according to price trackings.

It's probably a reasonable monitor if you can avoid defects and for Gsync lovers it's about the only worth considering so the choice there is rather simple and small.


----------



## Leopardi

outofmyheadyo said:


> Some local shops here in Europe.
> Would you say it`s worth it coming from PG278Q ?


I guess you're used to vertical lines then, or they don't bother you, since that monitor is supposed have even worse vertical lines than the 32GK850G. In that case I'd definitely go for it then.


----------



## 12345us3r

outofmyheadyo said:


> Some local shops here in Europe.
> Would you say it`s worth it coming from PG278Q ?


I own the Dell S2716DG which is very similar to the Asus and I didn't keep any of my 3 LG 32GK850G's.

Why? Because the TN panel shows vertical lines and this was one of the main reasons for me to switch to another monitor. Unfortunately, the LG shows vertical lines as well, although they are very faint.
But this wasn't the only reason I decided to keep my TN panel. The text clarity of the LG is so much worse, it's ridiculous. If you only play games and never noticed any vertical lines on your Asus, sure, go ahead. Otherwise... wait for a new IPS panel from LG or something.


----------



## Yetyhunter

I have to decide between this monitor and a good deal on a refurbished Acer Z35. Which one should I get ?


----------



## JackCY

The one you want, I certainly would not want a 1080p Z35 smear fest but that's just me.


----------



## dir_d

So i bought the monitor plugged it in and its great with gysnc on, and high frame rates but i see blur on images with frames around 40fps. I've never had a gsync monitor but after doing some googling it seems all of the gsync monitors blur at lower frame rates, its a shame. Monitor is still good though i was hoping it wouldn't do that though.


----------



## DADDYDC650

dir_d said:


> So i bought the monitor plugged it in and its great with gysnc on, and high frame rates but i see blur on images with frames around 40fps. I've never had a gsync monitor but after doing some googling it seems all of the gsync monitors blur at lower frame rates, its a shame. Monitor is still good though i was hoping it wouldn't do that though.


G-Sync isn't a miracle worker. 40fps is quite low. Try upgrading your GPU.


----------



## JackCY

In constant motion(2D)/rotation(3D) speed at lower fps an object is in each frame more far apart than at higher fps as such the requirement for fast response time is higher. Adaptive sync should have no effect on perceived blur but considering the OD tuning on monitors is not ideal especially in adaptive sync modes it does have an effect where the OD may be too aggressive or not enough at low refresh rates during VRR. If at low refresh rate without Gsync it works fine but turning on Gsync while using high refresh rate and same low fps it's not fine anymore then a bad OD tuning during VRR is the culprit. Doesn't matter matter what name of adaptive sync it is, they are all the same, Gsync, FreeSync, VESA adaptive sync.

Don't know why you would want to play at 40fps, sure sometimes one has no choice but then why buy an expensive monitor instead of a better GPU or using lower fidelity settings to get at least 100fps. At low fps the VRR mode also starts to fake and glitch on some monitors, stuttering as it switches into and out of frame doubling etc.


----------



## dir_d

DADDYDC650 said:


> G-Sync isn't a miracle worker. 40fps is quite low. Try upgrading your GPU.





JackCY said:


> In constant motion(2D)/rotation(3D) speed at lower fps an object is in each frame more far apart than at higher fps as such the requirement for fast response time is higher. Adaptive sync should have no effect on perceived blur but considering the OD tuning on monitors is not ideal especially in adaptive sync modes it does have an effect where the OD may be too aggressive or not enough at low refresh rates during VRR. If at low refresh rate without Gsync it works fine but turning on Gsync while using high refresh rate and same low fps it's not fine anymore then a bad OD tuning during VRR is the culprit. Doesn't matter matter what name of adaptive sync it is, they are all the same, Gsync, FreeSync, VESA adaptive sync.
> 
> Don't know why you would want to play at 40fps, sure sometimes one has no choice but then why buy an expensive monitor instead of a better GPU or using lower fidelity settings to get at least 100fps. At low fps the VRR mode also starts to fake and glitch on some monitors, stuttering as it switches into and out of frame doubling etc.


Guys i have a 2080 on preorder im just waiting for proper reviews to see if i should cancel my preorder or not. If i cancel it i will get a 1080TI. Dont worry im getting a better GPU i just wanted to try Gsync but now i realize it wont help people with low frame rates.


----------



## JackCY

It helps with tearing if you're running fps that is an unfortunate relatively stable integeter multiple of your refresh rate, such as 144Hz - 72fps, 36fps but also to a certain degree 96fps (1.5x multiples/divisions), these have the highest amount of tearing.

If you run unstable unlocked high fps with 144Hz+ and you don't get the unfortunate around 144fps then adaptive sync is not that useful as tearing is minimal and randomly spread out to notice it. VRR/adaptive sync is nice and what Vsync should have been from the start.

At low fps yes tearing is much easier to notice so it will help with that but it may come at a cost of poor OD calibration and occasional stutter. Sadly no win-win here.


----------



## hhkb

12345us3r said:


> The text clarity of the LG is so much worse, it's ridiculous.


It's really not that bad. Going from 110ppi screen to 90ppi screen, it's going to seem bad. Give it a week or two to adjust, and it won't be noticeable at all. 1440p 27" IPS is nice to be fair, that is my other screen. My 32GK850G replaced a 27" TN 1080p though, so for me it was a big improvement in text clarity and colors. I think if you're not gaming then just go for ultrawide or 4k. This is primarily a gaming monitor - but in my opinion, a very usable office monitor as well, unlike most gaming screens.


----------



## hhkb

Pinion said:


> I've had mine for about a week now and I really like it overall. I haven't experienced the osd problems people keep mentioning. Am I safe or does the problem develop over time?


I didn't think it happened either on my screen, but after a few months use I've noticed the random OSD thing pop up a few times. So it probably affects everyone. But it happens rarely enough for me that it's not a big deal. It is annoying when it happens, but I've only noticed it maybe 4 or 5 times in the last 3 months.


----------



## xutnubu

650F going for $350 at MicroCenter, that's a hard price drop from $550 on Amazon lol, not selling enough, I'm not surprised.


----------



## JackCY

At least you have them stock and cheap, in EU the 850F and 650F are slowly very slowly showing up listed in shops and only western EU distribution region has 850F stock so far.


----------



## dir_d

I've only had the OSD pop up once so far and it was while gaming.


----------



## baltagir

After a lot of comparison and side by side checking, i decided to send 850g back and keep 850f. Colors is so much better to justify loosing gsync. I really did not notice any difference playing side by side the same game over and over for an extended period of time to justify gsync vs. no gsync. Maybe it's just me not seeing, but this is the outcome.


----------



## Fanu

I would have went with 850F if it was available (couldnt wait anymore after hearing about 850F for several months..)

but it wasnt so I had to pay the gsync premium
in the end, I am really satisfied with 850G (not fully due to some text issues in certain conditions) - excellent motion clarity, response times, contrast and colors are good enough (if you arent happy you can always saturate them in nvidia control panel)

PPI isnt an issue if you are doing office work or writing code - text clarity is good and I notice no difference between text on this monitor and IPS Dells at work (24" 1080p) 

also some games look stunning - especially driving games (FH3 and Forza 7 are games every 850F/G owner should install and then watch in awe at how awesome they look at max details - especially colorful hot wheels expansion for Forza Horizon 3) and Battlefield 1 (ultra textures really make snow detailed - life like) 

things that could be better:

- obviously resolution (4K at 32" is ideal or release a 30" 1440p version)
- option for aura lightning to auto turn off with monitor (lights are on until you manually turn them off which gets annoying after each session)
- ports location - I have no words how awful their placement is, not a single port is on the side (no I am not moving my monitor each time I want to plug in a usb device)
- 165Hz mode is useless since black transitions arent fast enough making the 165Hz mode a gimmick for the most part
- no HDR (not even the bull**** VESA600 HDR) 

and I presume the fish eye effect is due to combination of big size and relatively small resolution? when you are looking at the screen from close distance you have the feeling that the edges of the screen are inverted outwards (also at that distance and at certain angles you can see picture fade out at borders) - both are non issues when looking at the monitor from normal distance


----------



## baltagir

i couldn't get past the red and purple tones really looks orange and pink even after calibrating with Spyder5 Pro. The color gamut is just not there to support that real color as intended (tested separately with 3 monitor i own). Some games like Overwatch looks awesome still with 850g but it was just not enough for me. 

In summary, both panels are excellent choices. It comes to your preferences slightly faster screen with gsycn (850g) or slightly slower panel with better colors without gsync (850f).

Also you loose the aura ring at the back, but gain some extra osd (e.g. sharpness control) with the 850f. If you have more specific questions let me know.


----------



## baltagir

by the way HDR is bull**** with 850f as the pcmonitors.info tested.


----------



## baltagir

JackCY said:


> At least you have them stock and cheap, in EU the 850F and 650F are slowly very slowly showing up listed in shops and only western EU distribution region has 850F stock so far.


i got it from amazon.de for 599 Euros. They had 15+ in the stock and arrived 2 days after my order.


----------



## JackCY

baltagir said:


> i got it from amazon.de for 599 Euros. They had 15+ in the stock and arrived 2 days after my order.


Yeah I'm watching that, waiting if it will drop as 850G and now even 650F outside EU have discounts. 850F locally (to not have to buy from Amazon) is still out of stock and only from smaller riskier shops I don't know.
Haven't seen any drops on 850F yet, plus it takes time and effort to test a new monitor, don't want to waste time with that now, busy working on a project.

I'll PM some questions


----------



## baltagir

850g dropped to 659 Euros at amazon.de. That's really the lowest i saw so far. I had bought it from bol.com for 669 (in general NL/BE prices are around that range).


----------



## xutnubu

baltagir said:


> by the way HDR is bull**** with 850f as the pcmonitors.info tested.


What about blur reduction? Do you have an AMD card to test FreeSync? The PCMonitors review claimed LFC kicked-in at 72fps, suggesting the range is more limited than stated, should go as low as 40Hz.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got my monitor today. 120Hz+ is nice and I do notice a difference but nothing that blew my mind. Picture is a little muted vs my Samsung 49KS8000 (VA panel/QD) but that's to be expected. Seems like there's a piece of dust or 2 at the bottom left corner so this will have to go back. Not sure if I want to exchange or not.


----------



## falcon26

Is the bezel a nice matte black or is it a glossy crappy black?


----------



## baltagir

falcon26 said:


> Is the bezel a nice matte black or is it a glossy crappy black?


matte black. really nice, no gamer feel to it.


----------



## falcon26

I'm trying to decide if I want this monitor or the ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q. Both are about the same price. This would be for PUBG and BF5 when released and some Skyrim


----------



## Leopardi

falcon26 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want this monitor or the ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q. Both are about the same price. This would be for PUBG and BF5 when released and some Skyrim


PUBG was really bad for vertical scanlines for me, especially the desert map. Zooming around the deserts with a scope and you could have the entire screen looking interlaced.


----------



## falcon26

Um OK maybe the Asus then. I read both reviews on TFT central and they really liked both actually.


----------



## JackCY

According to baltagir:

strobing does not work on 850F retail unit either 
sharpness setting by default is blurry, trying to determine if any non default setting offers neutral sharpness


----------



## dzb87

Guys, is it worth to consider moving from Dell S2716DG (27", 1440p, 144Hz, G-Sync, TN) to LG 32GK850G for better colors?
What are the pros/cons of such move?


----------



## Fanu

dzb87 said:


> Guys, is it worth to consider moving from Dell S2716DG (27", 1440p, 144Hz, G-Sync, TN) to LG 32GK850G for better colors?
> What are the pros/cons of such move?


better viewing angles, larger diagonal (more immersive compared to smaller screen), slightly better colors, better contrast

is it worth moving cause of colors alone? no.


----------



## JackCY

The angles are questionable for a move from TN to VA. Size is definitely quite noticeable difference. Colors are wider gamut on 850F, on 850G/650F probably similar to the Dell. Contrast is a big difference. Response time wise you will see a degradation in performance there.

If you want the size and VA (must have that contrast and don't care about response times and viewing angles), sure. Otherwise I wouldn't bother. If you want colors and viewing angles then IPS or OLED.


----------



## Onasi

Since my LG apparently is coming back to me from the service and I'll be just living with that - a question. 
What's the best viewing position for such a panel to minimize gamma shift? I understand that it needs to be around 90 cm in terms of distance, but what about height? Do I need to look at it from above? Or should my eyes be roughly in the center? Top third? And what is the preferred/best tilt angle?


----------



## JackCY

VA? Dead center and as far away as you can get is when it looks "best" :/


----------



## Onasi

JackCY said:


> VA? Dead center and as far away as you can get is when it looks "best" :/


So eyes at the mid point if the display with a slight tilt up, I gather?


----------



## JackCY

If you want to know precisely, I don't think anyone measured it yet on this AUO VA but you can look at other VAs here such as:

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/samsung/chg70#comparison_1417

As you can see in the graphs, changes with angle on VA are fairly symmetrical left-right and up-down.

Dead center, means dead center at 90deg to the screen. You should be able to see this as there is always a small "perfect" area and the rest gets worse and worse, so look at from such position where this small "perfect" area is in center of the screen. This is easily seen on darker content, such as darker themed TV shows and gets annoying to me as when one moves head even a little the image changes and one can see this small "perfect" center move.

VA has shifts in ALL directions unlike TN that has more shift in vertical than horizontal.

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/aoc/agon-ag271qx#comparison_1417

IPS:
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/acer/predator-xb271hu#comparison_1417

OLED:
https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/c8#comparison_1695


----------



## Fanu

why the fish bowl effect (appears as if the left and right edge of the screen are stretched outwards) when looking at the monitor from close distance (like 0.5m)?

would higher resolution help with mitigating that (4K) or is it a VA defect? 

guess slightly curving this screen would have been better than leaving it flat


----------



## Onasi

Uh, I think what you're describing is basic optics and any big screen will appear like this. Just tried it at work with my 4K 32 incher and it's there too.


----------



## JackCY

Fanu said:


> why the fish bowl effect (appears as if the left and right edge of the screen are stretched outwards) when looking at the monitor from close distance (like 0.5m)?
> 
> would higher resolution help with mitigating that (4K) or is it a VA defect?
> 
> guess slightly curving this screen would have been better than leaving it flat


What are you on about?

0.5m is way too close to look from on any PC monitor.
By fish bowl what effect do you mean? That the sides/corners are spherically curved toward viewer or away from viewer?

There is one big advantage of this AUO VA panel, it's FLAT. As such it's free from many curved VA issues, want a curved VA? Samsung makes those for years now, should have bought that one if you want distorted image for games, movies, web, documents, ...

There are some flat screens that suffer from cylindrical curving away from the user, this is caused by cheap not good quality enough manufacturing but often it's so subtle people don't even see it or mention it (XF270HUA). Though just today rtings published a review of one such extreme example: https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/dell/d3218hn#comparison_1367










Don't forget that your eyes/brain adapt and if you've switched between flat and curved monitor then of course at takes some time to adjust and get used to the change.


----------



## 12345us3r

JackCY said:


> Don't forget that your eyes/brain adapt and if you've switched between flat and curved monitor then of course at takes some time to adjust and get used to the change.


Yep, although I never had to get used to a new curved monitor which kinda proves that curved screens are indeed more "natural" for the eye. Switching back to a non-curved screen always feels odd at first but it looks normal again after a few hours. Anyway, I don't really need a curved 16:9 monitor but I wouldn't wanna live with a non-curved 21:9 monitor.


----------



## Fanu

JackCY said:


> What are you on about?
> 
> 0.5m is way too close to look from on any PC monitor.
> By fish bowl what effect do you mean? That the sides/corners are spherically curved toward viewer or away from viewer?


curved away (as if there was a bulge at the center of the monitor)


----------



## JackCY

Fanu said:


> curved away (as if there was a bulge at the center of the monitor)


Well as seen in previous photo from rtings, take some flat object such as a ruler/construction-water-level-thingy and check. XF270HUA was curved away too by a tiny bit. They never get the manufacturing and design of frames precisely right, gets more and more important with larger and larger panels.

Still it's often say 0.5-1cm on a panel width. Far from the crazy botched cylindrical curves (1800R, ...) they are trying to market and push distorted image onto everyone.

It's one of the reasons they are struggling to get BLB, glow, under control on LCDs, the frames are not precise enough, bended, warped as it gets assembled. On AUO AHVA M270DAN2.x the lower right corner is as if someone kicked it in, and it's the one that has the most glow.


----------



## bastian

Still loving my LG, despite the annoying OSD pop up every once and a while.


----------



## JackCY

Just grabbed the 850G... why? Because it's at 554 EUR with free returns (Amazon.de, don't expect them to be there by end of day, 7 units left). Might as well give it a try since it's cheaper than 850F at that price (well equal if I get 850F locally from some tiny shop with no free returns). 850F doesn't seem to want to get distributed to bigger shops much not even the 850G. Let alone a price drop on 850F, haven't seen a single price change yet.

My guess is, Amazon.de is sick of them sitting in a warehouse and wants to clear it out.


----------



## HiCZoK

I am seeing quite a lot of bad opinions about dead pixels, dust inside the screen, hot bottom bezel, colors uniformity, backlight uniformity, scanlines and so on.
But the monitor reviewed excellent. Were the review units cherry picked?


----------



## Fanu

this monitor is good, no issues with dead/stuck pixels reported (at least not in any significant numbers - I have seen 0 people report dead pixels)
hot bottom bezel is a non issue - I've gamed with room temp of 29C and didnt notice any issues with monitor
backlight uniformity is standard on VA panels - better than on IPS and comparable to TN panels


the only things people complain about this monitor: smearing (I doubt you will notice it), fuzzy text (altho I dont notice this at all - this monitor to me looks the same as Dell 24" 1080p IPS monitors I have at work), OSD popup (monitor OSD will randomly popup after several hours of gaming - its annoying but a minor issue that should affect your day to day work/gaming)


----------



## JackCY

HiCZoK said:


> I am seeing quite a lot of bad opinions about dead pixels, dust inside the screen, hot bottom bezel, colors uniformity, backlight uniformity, scanlines and so on.
> But the monitor reviewed excellent. Were the review units cherry picked?


Well there are a lot of pages and user reports, there certainly is an issue with non neutral sharpness making it blurrier and might be why I will return this unit, sadly it is very difficult to get a good photo from others to decide before buying. 850F has the same issue from a photo I saw but it also has adjustable sharpness sadly no report followed if it can be set to neutral with it, if it even works, etc. Pixel issues and BLB is a staple of LCD, always expect it, this panel so far seemed to fare better than other. VAs do run hot especially larger ones, just the way it is. Color uniformity should be fine but the angles may or may not be better than Samsung VAs which to be honest are poor as most VA viewing angles. Haven't seem some crazy backlight issues reported. Smearing is probably similar to Samsung VA from what I saw on test images but you never really know until you see it yourself how your specific unit runs with overdrive.

Vertical scanlines, yes reported multiple times. OSD popup unresolved.

Why reviewers do not report these issues? 99% gets a free or a lended review unit, a cherry picked unit, as such they won't even go and buy from retail, wait 3+ months for a free/lended review unit after the product is in stores. That wouldn't even be such an issue except they review a perfect sample except that some of the issues such as non neutral sharpness, horizontal/vertical lines they do not notice, or test or bother to report, most of the reviews are rather a marketing piece afraid to criticize the product too much if at all to not lose their free/lended supply of products to review.


I should have the 850G in a week or two, so if you want some details ask me then, I will be using the monitor to see if I want to keep it or not. If I don't like the panel viewing angle wise, it has too many issues such as blurry image, OSD popup, smearing in movies, it will probably go back and at least I will know not to wait for 850F and stick with IPS/OLED/... as the panel of choice.

No idea when the new IPS will hit market, so far they are only trickling in and who knows of the LG one will even be in products early 2019 or it will be manufactured then and arrive at end of 2019.


----------



## Leopardi

HiCZoK said:


> I am seeing quite a lot of bad opinions about dead pixels, dust inside the screen, hot bottom bezel, colors uniformity, backlight uniformity, scanlines and so on.
> But the monitor reviewed excellent. Were the review units cherry picked?


Pcmonitors tests monitors for scanlines always, it's a great source on that.


----------



## baltagir

JackCY said:


> Just grabbed the 850G... why? Because it's at 554 EUR with free returns (Amazon.de, don't expect them to be there by end of day, 7 units left). Might as well give it a try since it's cheaper than 850F at that price (well equal if I get 850F locally from some tiny shop with no free returns). 850F doesn't seem to want to get distributed to bigger shops much not even the 850G. Let alone a price drop on 850F, haven't seen a single price change yet.
> 
> My guess is, Amazon.de is sick of them sitting in a warehouse and wants to clear it out.


Did you receive your monitor, what's your impressions?


----------



## JackCY

baltagir said:


> Did you receive your monitor, what's your impressions?


Still waiting for it, it takes a while for Amazon to ship unless you pay them extra to not be snails, other shops ship next day often when they have stock, Amazon is so huge they don't do that with their fancy robotic warehouses.

It's probably going to be similar to Samsung VA, meaning it will smear blacks to similar amount but at least I can check if I want this panel or not, how good or bad it is and if I don't like the sharpness or pop up try 850F/650F instead. Otherwise return and wait for new IPS even if they certainly can be worse in some areas they are better in other.


----------



## Fanu

2 issues:

1)
had to uninstall usb hub drivers for this monitor and unplug my mouse from monitor
this monitor does not come with its own USB hub drivers and windows 10 just installs: generic superspeedX driver (or something like that) 
this driver caused BSODs (driver irq not less or equal) and had yellow exclamation point next to it in driver manager (I was unable to find any other driver)

2)
monitor OSD popus up on its own - OSD appears even tho monitor was in use for max several hours (no where near 8h of use)
this isnt such a big issue considering OSD goes away on its own after 1-2sec
problem is that monitor turns on (as if I have turned on my PC) when my PC is OFF - I go to sleep, and monitor will just turn on (at displayport input) with blank black picture and show OSD - after 1-2sec OSD will disappear but backlight still remains on for some time (annoying when you're trying to sleep and monitor is in the same room)

there are no other devices connected to this monitor - it just turn on on its own (after about 1h of turning the PC off)

what the hell is that about

I have deep sleep disabled in monitors OSD (what does deep sleep even do?) if that makes any difference


----------



## Lass3

I don't like VA for PC usage. b2w / w2b transistions takes extremely long. Smearing all over.


----------



## amd7674

I've had the monitor for a while now... I still love it, no major issue whatsoever. I've calibrated the display with the settings I shared (see my previous posts if you are interested). If I had to be picky, behind RGB LEDs could be a little stronger to my taste, OSD menu popping out (a tad annoying) and viewing angles not as good as IPS. Otherwise gsync works great with my gtx1070, however I wish I had gtx1080ti to get most out of it. 

I would still recommend it


----------



## JackCY

Well so far it's not to a good start. UPS that Amazon uses is risky, their tracking was off by 1 day (no phone notification, website showed delivery next day until it was dropped off early), left package with neighbor, spelled their name incorrectly but at least it was similar enough that I went and ask my neighbor. Unbelievable. No wonder no one else (companies) around here don't use UPS when they are one of the most expensive and have no trouble leaving expensive packages with people the packages do not belong to. At least I have a good neighbor so no issue there but not everyone does. Didn't try calling phone number to reach me if he couldn't ring hard enough (I was at home but couldn't hear any ringing over shower), most other companies notify you in the morning about delivery that day, not UPS, they also call before they arrive to make sure you're ready for pick up.

DP cable 1.38m reaches just barely, stand doesn't go high enough, Gsync activated on it's own (1440p 60Hz) and immediately started showing green corruption on left side of panel sometimes it poped in sometimes it disappeared. Will see if I can replicate that or it happens again on next start up.
The viewing angles are pretty bad even for basic web browsing, brightness fall off is big toward edges due to the 31.5" size :/ 27" would have been way more suitable for these viewing angles.

Well just replicated the issue, left half is a royal mess, all I had to do was switch the preset modes. Now I can't get it to disappear, 1440p 144Hz, tried OC to 165Hz will see in a moment how that goes. Now the issue on my background is red not green, but it shows in many other shades as various vertical lines, it's also not a static issue it flickers some tiny parts of it, maybe FRC issue?

165Hz issue remains, Gsync on/ff full or full+windowed again issue remains.

Rear LEDs are useless, very weak, limited color selection with no warm white option.

Monitor reset, issue remains. Now my desktop background has green and red artifacts at once 
Now only green again, it does what it wants. So how long did it took for 323GK850G to become a return? Just turning it on 

It's a monitor DP port issue, moving monitor and moving cable inside the port changes the green, red, almost no artifacts. Wiggling the cable on GPU port makes no difference but on monitor side it does. I've already rotated the cable around, no change, PC off/on no change.
For a monitor that I think supports Gsync only on a DP port and has only 1 DP and 1 HDMI port that's a pretty damn serious deal breaking issue.

Maybe I will have a 3m DP 1.4 cable tomorrow, it was supposed to be here today, maybe on Friday, who knows. It may really be the port itself on monitor, bad quality or cold solder joint, who knows.

Will try HDMI now so I can at least look at the monitor without having green vertical stripes on whole left half of it.

Well... it's not the port, it's not the cable, HDMI same issue and I am holding the DP cable disconnected completely in my other hand. R.I.P. 32GK850G.
Again wiggling the cable in port, which can very barely move is you imagine, it does again have an effect on the green and red appearance of the artifact.

HDMI only runs 60Hz no Gsync so that is pretty pathetic as expect from the rip off sync solution by Nvidia. 2 ports, only one runs 100Hz+ and adaptive sync.

The red part of artifact likes to disappear but green remains. Maybe the PCB inside itself is touching something such as shielding but I can't feel it moving unlike the rattle snakes I heard in one of the Samsungs having the PCB very loose.
It's definitely some electro mechanical issue.

Screen has a yellow tint from improper gamma calibration of blue channel, similar that I saw on one of the Samsung C27HG70 (the one you can see in my signature 27" 1440p 144Hz comparison), it looks similar to the crappy AUO IPS yellow tint, some can probably be tuned out with channel balance but one can't change the messed up gamma per channel :/

Mode 3 gamma seems to be the closest to 2.2 on this unit. Sharpness is slightly blurry which doesn't look as bad on lagom test but I can see it clearly on text everywhere, everything fine such as text and lines have a soft feel to them they look definitely blurred.

Response time doesn't look bad on 165Hz Faster OD, will have to see on photos if I do some for comparison with the Samsung response time. Not sure I want to even keep the monitor plugged in at all due to potential issue inside it but I may try run at least a game and see the adaptive sync and response time.

Alright, service menu opened, the magic combination actually worked.

Some info from it:
32GK850G
Code rev. 1086
LG OSD ver. 3.03
Gfx ver. 2.0
Panel ver. 0.6
Panel name AUO_M315DVR01_LGE_BL
SW ETI 0
Module type P2324-A04
HW rev. 264
DP ver. 2.59
NV FW ver. 5.96
OSD ver. 4.138
eUC ver. 1.20
Die Temp 55C
GPIO0 input value 0
GPIO1 input value 1

Options for:
burn in pattern
full white pattern
AGING
Unsupported Timing Retrain (reboot after change) [selected]
some invisible option here I suppose that's exit from the menu maybe, will see, nope does nothing, press left instead to exit the menu same as normal OSD exit

up/down move up/down
left = exit
right = enter
enter= enter 

*How to open service menu:*

enter+up, turn off
left+left+left+right+enter, to power on
enter+right, to open service menu, normal OSD is not accessible until power off/on

Don't do it too slowly or too fast, it's a bit finicky, if it won't open, try again and again at different speed and make sure each press is recognized well clicked in.

Rear LEDs are actually connected to the main board as browsing service menu with joystick turns rear LEDs off and on exactly on each key press, they are not separated as might have been believed so far (at least speculated by me). So they could have implemented much better control of the LEDs since they are connected to the main board.

None of the patterns in options work except AGING which shows a screen crawling mini service menu info, it also says HDCP status, ErP applied, G-SYNC active.


Another sure way to alter and mess with the left screen side vertical lines issue is to adjust screen tilt? You know up and down rotation. Maybe one of the 4 VESA screws is touching or pressing something or simply applying pressure from the stand on the metal internal casing messes with something pressing on a PCB as I don't see the DP/HDMI connector really moving but it's all definitely connected somehow to some internal mechanical issue.

I had it set by adjusting tilt so it doesn't corrupt left half of image but browsing OSD too much made it corrupt again, damn it. Don't expect many pictures at all as I can't touch the monitor if I get to not corrupt again. If I press on the connector from below the corruption disappears when I let go it's back right away.

Angles are maybe better than the Samsung, blacks don't seem oh wow deep at all, at max brightness backlight radiates noticeable heat. Faster OD overshoots, fast too a little but faster seems to provide the sharpest in motion image, OD off panel is classic VA snail but with OD it gets usable, still it's a far cry from IPS let alone TN, blacks don't smear that much as Samsung but that is either because of OD differences or higher black point.

Adaptive sync while working seems nothing impressive so far. Will see when I play more if it decorrupts again.

Gamma mode 3 is closest to gamma 2.2.
No pop up so far in the 5 hours.

Sharpness according to lagom is definitely blurry when I checked it again with working left side of panel, probably similar or a little less blurry than XF270HUA.
No inversion issues so far.

No way, let it cool down with DP disconnected 10min, plug it back, tilt it up, power on and no issue, maybe I can play a game and watch a movie after all to see how this panel does.

Doom, fairly OK, typical VA smearing of almost all colors but the blacks are not as bad as Samsung smearing, not too crazy red trails that pop out either (probably because it's sRGB and not wide gamut as Samsungs). OD had to reduce to Fast and even that make image in movement a little bolder than stationary image so there is some overshoot. Adaptive sync is a nice have for low FPS gameplay to mask any tearing but the overall experience at low fps is of course as awful as always only harder to notice visually.

Oh there is also BLB, noticeable when using the monitor but also on other places revealed BLB when viewing pure black fullscreen. No gray uniformity issues as curved Samsungs. The viewing angles so far I would say are better than on Samsung panels, wider central point at least.

Left and right edge loses quite a lot of pixels due to way too deep backlight that doesn't illuminate them at normal viewing angles/position.
Uniformity seems OK except BLB messes with it.

Glow haven't checked yet, will try take photo later. I would say so far it's minimal even for a VA.

So far I couldn't replicate the vertical lines issue from "inversion" on FarCry test image.
No inversion issues on test images, parts of screen affecting other parts as happens on Samsung panels.
The inversion as always does seem to make the whole image "shimmer" so the switch in inversion isn't instant and seamless, during the transition image changes brightness which causes the faint very faint shimmer (this is probably on all VAs at least if not all LCDs, maybe TNs are fast enough they don't do this much).

Gsync seriously doesn't like MadVR when switching and seeking, makes refresh rate tank low and then refuses to speed it up. Just seeking a video will do it, drop to even 2Hz, right now I had 12Hz choppy crap and until I moved mouse on screen Gsync refused to raise refresh rate to anything sensible in 70-90Hz range. Now 3Hz rubbish even when I disabled windowed Gsync it will still run Gsync in non exclusive fullscreen it seems not only exclusive one as it should, OSD gave up and shows 0Hz at this point.
Making a custom application profile that disables Gsync for video playback solves this instantly, although it's still best to use 144Hz only and not 165Hz because they couldn't make it 168Hz so it's dividable by 24 as most movies are 24fps. And one gets annoying black screen blinking when switching 165-144Hz. As such 165Hz is more of a gimmick on this monitor. And of course 168Hz doesn't work, monitor says out of range and goes to sleep, how hard would it be for them to not make these unnecessary software locks, seems everything beside their predefined profiles is reported as out of range even 156 and 140Hz.
Damn even Gsync on/off switching blinks a black screen, such "advanced" overpriced rip off. Wow, even opening a right click menu in movie player makes it blink black as it switches on Gsync, close the menu and blinks again to turn off Gsync...
Meaning the only solution is probably to disable Gsync globally and only enable it for selected applications such as games where it works. Although you will then get black screen blinking when alt+tabing most likely but you should already get that when switching from and to exclusive fullscreen anyway.

Had to redisable Gsync, again, because while set to disabled monitor was still showing enabled, it can't even set it up properly. Next worse thing would be a need to restart whole computer to turn Gsync on/off.
Certainly far away from great and problem free while they want to make Gsync look premium and want a premium price for it.

Viewing angles seem more gradual instead of a distinct perfect center Samsung VAs have. Coupled with sRGB instead of wide gamut the colors sure are more "muted" but also don't cause wide gamut issues with content and wide gamut unaware almost every program. At 31.5" I guess it's usable but the edges are definitely noticeable with loss of brightness and their desaturation, at 27" this would be much better panel to use. Didn't seem to pop out the red trailing edges behind dark objects as much as Samsungs nor OD artifacts (at Fast OD) or brighter gray trails. It's not a fast panel, sure but for movies it seemed more tolerable than the Samsung HG70 VA at 27". It certainly lacks a "pop"/"wow" in general, the black point is gray, contrast I guess is there over 2000:1 but it's not much, if it's 3000:1 possible but if you watch a widescreen movie the bottom bar especially looks gray even at 120cd/m^2 compared to bottom black bezel. Colors are there except edges gradually lose a lot of saturation, looking from center it's kind of borderline usable but looking from one side the other is desatured to gray, literally. At least it doesn't have the small strong contrast strong colors center that follows you as on Samsung VA, it's much wider on this AUO VA. Would be nice to see the angle differences from rtings if they ever measure this AUO VA.

New cables arrive tomorrow, doubtful that will solve the connection issue as it seems to be something internal.

So far no vertical "scan" lines from inversion as others were reporting, not on this unit so far, BLB check, hardware issues check, blurry image check, but no inversion issues and no whining noise yet.

to be continued


----------



## baltagir

edited.


----------



## JackCY

baltagir said:


> instead of enjoying, why are you so tough to find mistakes. I never understand, but hey it's me.


Because they are very obvious. Be it the issue below on photos right after turning it on and whole yesterday evening, on DP and HDMI where if I move the monitor or cable it corrupts left half of image with green or green and red vertical lines on many colors, right now next day it doesn't do it but I have Gsync disabled from start up I can move the DP cable and monitor all I want no corruption yet. Will try enabling Gsync and trying new DP 1.4 and HDMI 2.0 cables, see if the issue comes back but the monitor is definitely going back just for this issue.

Considering I look at a monitor a lot, I don't want or can tolerate something that is blurry, nor do I want a monitor that has been miscalibrated in the factory.
The panel itself isn't bad except for BLB spots, probably better than the Samsung VAs but the limited VA viewing angle is very very hard to miss when web browsing.
And who is happy that a monitor is blinking at them black screen every time they open or closer a video player, or that the monitor goes into <10Hz refresh rate when seeking videos... probably no one.

Why check the monitor... well if it's faulty, as this one obviously is, so I can return it in time or exchange it.

The pixels seem split 1/2+1/2 unlike Samsung VA 1/3+2/3 in 31.5".

Right now I can't even enable Gsync... enabled it in NVCP, disabled OC on monitor (wasn't using 165Hz anyway, only 144Hz), monitor restarts NVCP reports Gsync capable disaplay is connected but still Gsync OFF. Considering how much premium they want for Gsync it doesn't seem issue free at all, maybe the module is faulty. Power off, disconnect DP cable, reconnect, power on, Gsync still off. It doesn't blink a black screen and no mode change thus seem to happen, Gsync off no matter what. Maybe hard off/on power cycle will help... No, still nothing, off, no matter what off/on soft or hard cycle, cable or refresh rate, can't get Gsync to turn on at all today. It seems to turn on when launching a game that is fullscreen exclusive and performs a mode switch but the moment that game exits to desktop Gsync turns off with a black screen blink even though it's set to be enabled.

add: Well it does corrupt again if the DP port is wiggled even when signal is incoming over HDMI and DP is disconnected on PC side, wiggling HDMI doesn't do it and HDMI is very snug fit. Sort of reverse situation to yesterday where it was a miracle to get it to work now it's a miracle to get it to corrupt. There is something wrong with mounting of the PCB or internal contacts.

The difference between glow on 32GK850G and C27HG70 is quite "big", Samsung has the glow much brighter and what makes it a pain to use even on 27". Glow, BLB, black and gray uniformity issues are minimal on this 32GK850G with AUO VA. To a point where on the glow alone I would say don't bother with Samsung VAs.

OSD + display port pop up (144Hz Gsync off), check :/

Oh wow, next day it's starting to corrupt left side again and I'm not even sneezing on it. Return process already started, oh well, probably no replacement on this one as I would most likely hate the blurry image with no sharpness adjustment in a couple weeks and the viewing angles are annoying for web browsing (in games and movies one tends to forget about them more or less).
Had the monitor laying face down for a few hours as I modified my monitor stand to fit this behemoth and now I can't get it to not corrupt left side, same as 1st day: unless I hold the DP cable near monitor port at a certain position it corrupts (and it will do this even when signal is fed over HDMI with DP disconnected from PC).

Screen seemed flat when checked, no CRTing observed unlike XF270HUA, which is probably another thing that contributes to relatively minimal BLB.

I will try add some photos but probably to the VA vs IPS comparison thread as a bonus. All I can say is that this AUO panel is fairly "top notch" from what is available right now. On some images and angles the Samsung VA looked like a complete joke, on this AUO VA it's near flawless, being flat and avoiding those stupid curving defects definitely paid off for LG (maybe the Acer and BenQ curved have OK quality too, but almost no one posts anything let alone photos of them).

Would probably rank the LG's in this order:


850F
650F
850G

The issue on my unit is definitely of hardware nature inside the monitor. Tried 3x DP cables (original probably 28AWG 1.5m works up to 165Hz, 28AWG DPv1.4 3m works only to 85Hz (returned that cable obviously, advertises v1.4 can't even do v1.2 specs some thick but fairly bendable for it's thickness cable marked as HDMI too), 30AWG DPv1.2 2m works fine up to 165Hz), 2x HDMI cables these only work up to 60Hz (because Gsync crap board), always artifacts left side of monitor with vertical green and red lines unless I managed to put the right amount of pressure upward on the DP port so that some connection inside is good enough to stop the artifacting but only works sometimes and with the thick not very bendable stock cable.

Not impressed by the black level, local dimming on Samsungs even though borderline useless does give a better feel and pure blacks in at least some situations where the LCD high black level is most visible/annoying (black screens, big parts of screen black).
Response time so far is fairly good at least for a VA, only some transitions with blacks or reds like to smear a little. Very close if not better than the 27" HG70 Samsung VA response time wise.
Biggest killer of the panel is loss of saturation due to viewing angles and that firmware issue with sharpness being blurry which is "OK" for games/movies but not for web/documents. Other than that it definitely is a step above the Samsung VA.

I wonder those who've seen both 850G/650F and 850F, does the wider gamut help a little with overall saturation or it only makes the saturation loss issue worse/more noticeable?

Gsync performance during 30fps cutscenes and fade in/outs is rather poor causing stutter where without Gsync yes one may see a tear but it won't stutter which is much worse than tearing. In 60fps+ it seems to work fine except that it loves to ignore ingame Vsync setting even when told to use application's Vsync setting, Vsync has to be forced via driver settings app profile along with Gsync there is no Gsync activation option in games (probably not exposed via DX/Vulkan/OGL APIs if the driver is exposing it to begin with). Having a more proper sync is nice but not worth the crazy premium Nvidia wants for it.

The green+red vertical corruption, monitor started up initially at 1440p60 with Gsync ON:


----------



## ousslar

Just share my experience, i have the screen (LG 2GK850G) for 1 week now.
I came from a 32" 4K and i took the LG for gaming + gsync, i have a GTX 1080.
The main issue for me is the PPI. 2560X1440 on 31.5 inch is a way too low. Compared to my 4K 32 inch it result to a grainy picture moreover on windows for productivity. The color loose intensity due to low PPI. I calibrate my monitor several times, i have the i1 display pro, try gamma mode 3, 120hz, etc, the image quality is bad. I know i come from a 32 inch 4K with 137 ppi, it is a way different and because of this i should return it. 144hz Gsync works well but even in game you can see a difference compared 93ppi with 137 ppi. Personnally i prefer a sharp picture, some people doesn't care of this but to everyone afraid with low ppi think twice before take it.
I try both gaming 120 hz and 144 hz and i prefer 144 hz beacause when you moving it's a little bit more sharp. The smearing is present whatever the refresh rate especially with dark background.
For me this screen is overprice and reserved only for gaming and you don't care about colour or low PPI.


----------



## Fanu

ousslar said:


> Just share my experience, i have the screen (LG 2GK850G) for 1 week now.
> I came from a 32" 4K and i took the LG for gaming + gsync, i have a GTX 1080.
> The main issue for me is the PPI. 2560X1440 on 31.5 inch is a way too low. Compared to my 4K 32 inch it result to a grainy picture moreover on windows for productivity. The color loose intensity due to low PPI. I calibrate my monitor several times, i have the i1 display pro, try gamma mode 3, 120hz, etc, the image quality is bad. I know i come from a 32 inch 4K with 137 ppi, it is a way different and because of this i should return it. 144hz Gsync works well but even in game you can see a difference compared 93ppi with 137 ppi. Personnally i prefer a sharp picture, some people doesn't care of this but to everyone afraid with low ppi think twice before take it.
> I try both gaming 120 hz and 144 hz and i prefer 144 hz beacause when you moving it's a little bit more sharp. The smearing is present whatever the refresh rate especially with dark background.
> For me this screen is overprice and reserved only for gaming and you don't care about colour or low PPI.


will you be going back to the 4K 32" ? is higher PPI better in gaming than 144Hz+gsync ?


----------



## HiCZoK

91 ppi is too low nowadays huh? it's 24" 1080p ppi and it's "perfect". I even use 27" 1080p and still don't see pixels.
I think this whole 4k thing is a waste of resources and I wonder if those ppi enthusiasts tried 4k downsampling on 1080p monitors. it looks like a postcard.
91 is good unless You do not want to use any anti aliasing, then even 4k is not enough really as there will always be jaggies


----------



## baltagir

you get used to the pixel in max 1 week. I have side by side 32" monitors. 4k and 1440p. 4k of course it's very very good compared to 1440p, however there is nothing like gaming at high refresh rate monitor. Just give a bit time and you'll enjoy LG more and more.


----------



## JackCY

ousslar said:


> Just share my experience, i have the screen (LG 2GK850G) for 1 week now.
> I came from a 32" 4K and i took the LG for gaming + gsync, i have a GTX 1080.
> The main issue for me is the PPI. 2560X1440 on 31.5 inch is a way too low. Compared to my 4K 32 inch it result to a grainy picture moreover on windows for productivity. The color loose intensity due to low PPI. I calibrate my monitor several times, i have the i1 display pro, try gamma mode 3, 120hz, etc, the image quality is bad. I know i come from a 32 inch 4K with 137 ppi, it is a way different and because of this i should return it. 144hz Gsync works well but even in game you can see a difference compared 93ppi with 137 ppi. Personnally i prefer a sharp picture, some people doesn't care of this but to everyone afraid with low ppi think twice before take it.
> I try both gaming 120 hz and 144 hz and i prefer 144 hz beacause when you moving it's a little bit more sharp. The smearing is present whatever the refresh rate especially with dark background.
> For me this screen is overprice and reserved only for gaming and you don't care about colour or low PPI.


The PPI is about same as 1080p 23.5" as most monitors people have. Not impressive but easy to use, no scaling issues with OS or apps.
Shapness is blurrier than neutral on the 850G so it's not as great as even the cheap 1080p 23.5" TNs when it comes to text use.
Color has nothing to do with PPI, that's about the panel technology and backlight.
I have not seen any difference between any of 60-165Hz options when it comes to smearing of black-gray transition. (Gsync OFF, will try again with ON after restart, damn Gsync doesn't activate for me without Windows restart or launching a game that forces it ON for itself via driver profile) Gsync probably alters the OD levels as right now with it OFF even UFOtest doesn't seem to artifact and I remember it did artifact even on Fast setting with Gsync ON when the monitor arrived.
One sure has to consider the PPI when choosing a monitor.
It sure is overpriced when one finds it over 600 EUR but that's kind of how it goes with Gsync rip off.



Fanu said:


> will you be going back to the 4K 32" ? is higher PPI better in gaming than 144Hz+gsync ?


4k is not great for gaming unless you love low fps 
27" 1440p is nicer with the PPI but it can be harder to read text etc. as it is smaller at 100% scaling, plus you can use lower AA levels in game due to higher PPI and get better performance.



baltagir said:


> you get used to the pixel in max 1 week. I have side by side 32" monitors. 4k and 1440p. 4k of course it's very very good compared to 1440p, however there is nothing like gaming at high refresh rate monitor. Just give a bit time and you'll enjoy LG more and more.


For me it's going less and less and I will probably not be trying another VA unless all the IPS turn out to be even worse. There are some situations where the smearing is very obvious, black to gray, not a big issue in Doom with Gsync but websites (Gsync OFF) and other games (Gsync ON and OFF) are quite noticeable. While it doesn't always have strong red trails and the smearing can be more colorless unlike Samsung VA it can still be very ghost like long similar to Samsung black to gray 27" HG70 transitions.

120Hz+ is nice but the VA slower response times hide that advantage as well. On IPS the higher refresh is much more noticeable, on VA it gets wasted and hidden by VA "motion blur"/smearing.

So far not impressed by the supposed to be 3000:1 contrast if it's even that high on my faulty unit, not much better than IPS 1200:1 really, the black point difference is minimal. It needs local dimming with as many zones as possible.

Still probably the best and least faulty VA panel one can get right now. Color and OD calibration lottery as any monitor, plus inconsistency between Gsync ON/OFF overdrive. Gsync ON has a more aggressive OD than OFF on 850G and probably 850F/650F variant OD is same as Gsync OFF on 850G.

Move the below picture on screen, enjoy smearing :/


----------



## HiCZoK

This is just a screenshot? I can only see chromatic abberation


----------



## JackCY

HiCZoK said:


> This is just a screenshot? I can only see chromatic abberation


Yes it's a screenshot of a scene in game that smears a lot on 850G when moved around. Dark rails (not black) smear, dark areas smear, hair smears with reddish trail.
Or you can use this: https://www.testufo.com/chase#backg...ailing=000000&distance=256&pps=1920&height=-1
But that's just straight out murder for VA.

This game is not exactly great for finding issues with VA as you've said there is CA, blur around edges, ... as such the VA limited viewing angle causing desaturation of edges is visible sure but the edges are messed up enough by the game itself that it doesn't look as obvious and one can easily take it as another "ingame" effect.


----------



## JackCY

Well here come the viewing angle measurements:

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk850g

Black level horizontal viewing angle C27HG70: 15deg (on 1800R curve), 32GK850G: 22deg (on flat).

Actually measured faster response times than the Samsung, but from my experience that is a lottery of how deep the black level is on a particular panel, at least the Samsung has quite a variance in black depth and transition times.


----------



## selimt

Hi I just got this monitor and I have a question regarding the brightness setting which is set to 100 by default. Most calibration results from reviews, set this value around the 18-23 range, for example: 

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#l

At 100, the screen brightness is barely sufficient so I don't understand why the calibration set it so low, since if I set it to 23 it looks very dark to me.

Also, I am evaluating the Pixio PX329 as well which has the same VA panel and the colors and the viewing angles seem better compared to the LG. BTW, PX329 has a sharpness setting which helps with the text being clearer and sharper but it doesn't have G-Sync unfortunately.

And is there a way to disable the OSD hints that comes up when the monitor wakes up from sleep. It is mildly annoying.

Thanks
-Selim


----------



## JackCY

selimt said:


> Hi I just got this monitor and I have a question regarding the brightness setting which is set to 100 by default. Most calibration results from reviews, set this value around the 18-23 range, for example:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#l
> 
> At 100, the screen brightness is barely sufficient so I don't understand why the calibration set it so low, since if I set it to 23 it looks very dark to me.
> 
> Also, I am evaluating the Pixio PX329 as well which has the same VA panel and the colors and the viewing angles seem better compared to the LG. BTW, PX329 has a sharpness setting which helps with the text being clearer and sharper but it doesn't have G-Sync unfortunately.
> 
> And is there a way to disable the OSD hints that comes up when the monitor wakes up from sleep. It is mildly annoying.
> 
> Thanks
> -Selim


I've just set mine to 0 because it's night and even 2 ceiling lights and light behind monitor do not provide enough light for the monitor to not stand out and hurt eyes eventually. It depends what ambient light do you have. At 100 it's around 350 cd/m2 which is fine. Reviewers like to calibrate and create useless ICC profiles which will mostly ruin image quality and reduce contrast, sadly the only right way to calibrate a monitor is in it's firmware LUT and most do not allow that to be user changed, ICC gets ignored by 3D apps or most of it it's only useful for calibration aware apps such as Photoshop. Calibrations are often done for the standardized 120cd/m2 6500K and that does work for most content well in my experience as well.

Only thing you can change is deep sleep. But the OSD still shows up when monitor wakes up.

If you need more than 350cd/m2 there is 850F it has more, other than that Samsungs have more and other than those to get above 500... well you need to look into more HDR capable displays that can have even 1000cd/m2 and blind you for real. (Philips 436M6VBPAB)
Some people have dark rooms such as Lim's cave and some other sit on their front porch in midday I suppose where no monitor will have enough brightness to overshine direct sunlight. You could also buy window blinds or turn off some of your room lights XD

Pixio I've seen online but it's US only so it's useless to many people to import it and wasn't available for ages either. It's another monitor with flat variant of this AUO VA panel. https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/349c0f_30fbf693f12a4d3eaf0a6d027d6758d4.pdf
It does not say what color space it has if it's sRGB as 850G and 650F or it's wider gamut as 850F.
Angles can be a lottery, same as transition times, doesn't matter if it's VA or IPS, can happen on any LCD 

Only Z321QU has Gsync but is curved, no thanks.

Can you OC the PX329 to 165Hz via monitor OSD? Or only by creating custom resolution via driver etc.? Or not at all? How's the overdrive on it?

---

*Right now I had the monitor plugged to power but disconnected from any signal inputs (DP, HDMI, USB, none)... guess what? I turns itself ON, shows the OSD pop with displayport and goes back to sleep LOL. So.. yeah... it's something faulty with all the 850Gs and there is some secret timer that does this no matter what the monitor is doing even when it's asleep.*


----------



## selimt

Thanks, PX329 can be overclocked to 165Hz via the OSD, it has and overdrive option where if it is set to H (for High) it enables 165 Hz. One thing I noticed was that in the Nvidia CP, only 165, 144 and 60Hz is available on the PX329, while on the 850G you can set it to 60,85,100,120,144 or 165Hz.

The overdrive essentially behaves the same way on PX329 as it does on the 850G, I didn't notice any differences. Unfortunately I don't have them side by side since my GTX 970 only has one display port.

One thing I forgot to mention is that on the 850G if you sit at an angle the text and icons close to the edge of the bezel looks like it is going under the border and gets partially obscured. I didn't notice it on the PX329 but on that monitor there is a 1/2 cm gap all around between the inner edge of the bezel and where the screen starts. Maybe that's why they added that gap.

-Selim


----------



## selimt

Also, PX329 has a sharpness setting that allows you to increase it from the default setting of 75 to 100 which makes the text a little crisper. I don’t know why LG decided to omit this setting.

-Selim


----------



## JackCY

850G doesn't have the sharpness setting because of subpar Gsync board that limits what inputs and processing options are available :/
The 850F/650F have a sharpness setting but it has to be changed as well I think so it looks neutral sharp, no idea if it can be done as not all of these sharpness controls always work correctly (they don't on Samsung HG70). I think Baltagir has the 850F and would have to post a sharpness adjusted photo of the lagom sharpness image to be sure if it can be set to neutral sharpness.

Missing pixels around edges of monitor are always caused by poor backlight design where they prioritize thin bezels over screen quality  As such the backlight doesn't extend enough to the sides nor has a light bounce edge and I'm loosing about 3 px on each side. The edge simply isn't lit when looking at even small angles due to depth of the backlight and how soon it ends without extending.

I too would rather have robust 5cm edges and proper backlight than these silly tiny bezels when often all they do is cause quality issues such as pressure on panels or backlight that doesn't extend enough to lit pixels on edges.

Would love to see the PX329, but then Pixio doesn't sell outside US unfortunately, they do have an interesting selection last year trying to offer better monitors than what they used to have.
Post some photos of PX329 

You can use HDMI with your PX329 and DP with LG to see them side by side, I suppose PX329 supports HDMI 1440p144Hz or even 165Hz why wouldn't it, it doesn't have the Gsync board to hinder it's inputs. Do the colors seem to extend more into deep red etc. on Pixio? If yes then it's most likely wider gamut.


----------



## selimt

I actually packed the Pixio back in its box since I don't have the desk space for both right now  and I plan to return it if I get hooked on to the G-sync feature on the 850G and I can get used to the lost/dim pixels on the left and right edges. There is a good video review of the PX329 which convinced me to get it in the first place: 




My worry with the Pixio is that they are fairly new company and not sure about the quality of the monitor for the long run. The monitor is very lightweight and looks very attractive although not adjustable (you can get an optional stand from Pixio). Also I had problems with it not waking up from sleep mode which is the same problem I got with 850G but that is resolved on the 850G by disabling the "Deep Sleep" mode. I am not getting the OSD pop up issue as some other owners reported.

From my memory, I wouldn't say the colors on the Pixio is that much better, just the viewing angles seemed a little better. That could be due to the coating on the 850G since technically it is the same panel.

-Selim


----------



## JackCY

223 cd/m2 sure is low for a monitor if you have any daylight room. I wouldn't give much to their contrast ratio measurements, not everyone can measure VA's lower black level accurately enough as such sometimes the results are 2000-2500 and other reviewer claims 25000-3000:1, there is some lottery too.
The indicated power consumption is crazy for a 223 cd/m2 backlight version.

Maybe I saw this review before, not sure: 




I don't use deep sleep mode on 850G, can't comment on that, I will try enable it now and see how it goes.
850G OSD pop up takes a long time for the monitor to be plugged into power without interruption, such as 8-12h straight, I think it's around 10h mark on mine, someone else has "measured" the time before here too and it was around similar time.

PX329 is glossy? 850G is semimatter/semiglossy. I have no issues with coating on 850G. Glossy can make the panel a little more clear but you will get endless reflections, so semiglossy is the way to go, a very very light matte.

As far as quality goes, it's all the same really. AUO makes panels, maybe Pixio adds backlight or they have it made by AUO or someone else assembles it for them (TPV, etc.). Monitor frames made in China, I don't know what frame they use but it's probably one that has been around used in other products. The stand you can find on many cheap Korean monitors on eBay in silver color, again it's from a mold or even the same factory as everyone else is getting it from. Power bricks, again reused, one makes it, everyone buys it to sell it with their monitors. Plus power brick is easy to replace. What's not easy to replace is internal electronics and how good they made their firmware. It seemed very very good input lag wise so they must be doing at least something right even if they may not calibrate the monitor well, not that LG's calibration is any good it's a similar hit and miss as Samsung's calibration. I don't think you need to be worried about quality, it's all made in China or elsewhere in Asia nowadays, be it Samsung, LG, ASUS, ... or Pixio.

I would not even be surprised if the electronics are provided by AUO with their panel as a package and all LG, Pixio, ... do is reskin and adjust the user interface visually while having access to the same features. Someone would have to open these monitors, reviewers *cough*, and check, I wouldn't be surprised if it's all the same inside.

Gsync and adaptive sync... they are nice but it's not worth it to pay a crazy premium for any one of them, Gsync has a hefty premium almost always  It does help to eliminate tearing and provide a little nicer picture at lower fps but it's more of a "nice have" feature than "must have". Gsync also has some nasty issues which pretty much forced my to disable it for anything but fullscreen 3D games. Right now I'm running 144Hz no Gsync and that monitor doesn't corrupt as much the last two days. Gotta pack it this weekend and send it back.

The LG 32GK650F should be very similar to the PX329 maybe even cheaper considering the stand. PX329-S is way more expensive than PX329.

How is the overdrive on PX329? Does this https://www.testufo.com/chase#backg...ailing=000000&distance=256&pps=1920&height=-1 smear quite similar on both monitors (beware Gsync ON has more aggressive OD on 850G than OFF)?

---

As far as cables go... most monitors come with ridiculously short 1.5m DP and HDMI but at least they are 28AWG and tend to work.

DP v1.4 28AWG 3m from MicroConnect, 2560x1440px 85Hz (~8Gb/s) is the max it would do when it's supposed to do 3x higher bandwidth and 3840x2160 120Hz (26Gb/s), cable was marked HDMI it was thick but fairly flexible, either cable sucked or it was not well connected to the connectors, it felt kind of too flexible and loose. Returned.
HDMI v2.0 28AWG 3m from MicroConnect 2560x1440px 60Hz worked, 32GK850G won't do more. Returned, not gonna take a risk and find out later it's not fast enough either.
DP v1.2 30AWG 2m from PremiumCord, 2560x1440px 165Hz works fine, cable is surprisingly thin.

Cables are more about quality rather than wishful specifications of manufacturer when they don't even bother to test their cables before packing and sending it them customers. So many people return cables because cable makers don't bother to test them if they meet the necessary specifications. Even Monster and Club3D get returns and some of these expensive cables look the very same on photos as cheap ones, same connectors, same cables.

Same as with monitors, best to have a means to test a cable at full speed and easily return it if it doesn't work as advertised. I'm also getting fed up with one of the local big sellers, tried to sell me probably returned cable repackaged no end caps, wouldn't exchange it saying they have none but I knew better when their site said 2 stock at that location but no he can't exchange it anyway, had to go upstairs cancel the order... have new order created, run papers from place to place again and sure enough suddenly they have a new factory sealed cable. Just how hard can it be with some sellers and their shoddy tactics. When a customer orders something new, it should be new factory sealed not "oh we are sorry the packaging was damaged during shipping so we tossed it in a generic bag with no labels" while customer is likely getting a returned item repackaged by seller, they did that to me with a monitor years ago with HP Z24i. They can't even test a cable when picking it up in person despite having a showroom with 4k expensive monitors in it.

The returns in Europe are getting kind of crazy for electronics IMHO, manufacturing quality/design is poor on imported goods and seller practices as result try to offset return costs by not reselling as open box/B-ware but as new again.


----------



## Maten

I havent red this topic for long time. Is there some most likely best settings for LG 32GK850G? I currently have:

Game Mode: Gamer 1
Game Adjust: Overclock Off
Black Stabilizer: Off
Response Time: Faster
Picture Adjust: Brightness/Contrast: B: 11 C: 37
Gamma: Mode 2
Color Temp: Custom
R/G/B Red 98, Green 91, Blue 100

I today took off the overcloking. If I remember right the 120hz looked best on this monitor? I am wondering that mostly because the 1080p with this resolution just cant handle almost any game at 165hz.


----------



## JackCY

I haven't tried the contrast vs colors hack if it's accurate or not to push contrast low and colors high. Often the default setting is best contrast wise and color accuracy depends on how well monitor manufacturer calibrated it, sometimes a little change can be done via RGB sliders in OSD at cost of contrast but more often than not a gamma curve change on of or all channels is needed and not possible to be done by user in the monitor.
144-165Hz works fine. Gamma 3 closest to 2.2 on the faulty unit I received. Gsync ON Fast OD, Gsync OFF Faster OD works best. Black stabilizer OFF.
Brightness to taste, contrast default 70, RGB default 50/50/50 since there is no gamma curve adjustment to fix the messed up blue channel on unit I'm looking at.

I have no problem running 1440p 165Hz in some games, it all depends on game/app you run. Smearing seemed the same to me no matter what refresh rate I tried, no magic overdrive that works better on any of them. Plus with Gsync ON the OD is likely dynamically adjusted anyway and not fixed so it's silly not to run 144/165Hz with Gsync ON. And Gsync ON has more aggressive OD where even Fast will artifact=over/undershoot.


----------



## Leopardi

Maten said:


> I havent red this topic for long time. Is there some most likely best settings for LG 32GK850G? I currently have:
> 
> Game Mode: Gamer 1
> Game Adjust: Overclock Off
> Black Stabilizer: Off
> Response Time: Faster
> Picture Adjust: Brightness/Contrast: B: 11 C: 37
> Gamma: Mode 2
> Color Temp: Custom
> R/G/B Red 98, Green 91, Blue 100
> 
> I today took off the overcloking. If I remember right the 120hz looked best on this monitor? I am wondering that mostly because the 1080p with this resolution just cant handle almost any game at 165hz.


120Hz meme came from tftcentrals review without G-sync enabled. G-sync changes the overdrive so it doesn't apply.


----------



## AngryLobster

I've had 5 of these across the span of almost a year now and every single one has been almost identical. Warmish on the left, purpleish tint to blacks on the bottom right, no lines, same blacks, very similar uniformity.

Smearing is there for sure but it's something you have to look for to find after using one for a couple weeks. It's also pretty specific in circumstance. Still IMO the best non FALD Gsync monitor and I don't even own one anymore (especially when they go for $599 new or $500 after an eBay sitewide coupon).

EDIT: If they came out with one of these with FALD + HDR capable I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## selimt

Hey all, I noticed here that ULMB can be enabled on this monitor using the service menu: https://www.blurbusters.com/faq/120hz-monitors/

Anyone tried it? And how do you get to that setting?

Wish there was a service menu setting for sharpness as well.

-Selim


----------



## selimt

And another thing, when g-sync is enabled I am seeing noticable pixel inversion (vertical interlace like lines) on some surfaces. This is especially visible if you run the benchmark on Shadow of the Tomb Raider and look at Lara Croft's arm in the first scene. I also noticed it in Prey and Darksiders 2. If I turn off g-sync then I believe it is still there but much less pronounced.

-Selim


----------



## JackCY

AngryLobster said:


> I've had 5 of these across the span of almost a year now and every single one has been almost identical. Warmish on the left, purpleish tint to blacks on the bottom right, no lines, same blacks, very similar uniformity.
> 
> Smearing is there for sure but it's something you have to look for to find after using one for a couple weeks. It's also pretty specific in circumstance. Still IMO the best non FALD Gsync monitor and I don't even own one anymore (especially when they go for $599 new or $500 after an eBay sitewide coupon).
> 
> EDIT: If they came out with one of these with FALD + HDR capable I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


Same, if it had local dimming at minimum similar to what Samsung has, it would help with the blacks perception especially on large black areas and full black screens. The grayish blacks really pop out without local dimming. Even a simple global dimming and shutting the backlight off for full black screen would help.
850F has wider gamut and "HDR".
As long as it has neutral sharpness though, better than 850G.



selimt said:


> And another thing, when g-sync is enabled I am seeing noticable pixel inversion (vertical interlace like lines) on some surfaces. This is especially visible if you run the benchmark on Shadow of the Tomb Raider and look at Lara Croft's arm in the first scene. I also noticed it in Prey and Darksiders 2. If I turn off g-sync then I believe it is still there but much less pronounced.
> 
> -Selim


This Gsync board used on 32GK850G doesn't offer ULMB. Where did you find the ULMB setting? Your link also lists 850G as not having ULMB (BenQ ZOWIE XL2540 has the service menu option supposedly). I've posted the service menu recently there is no ULMB in there. There are only test patterns and what not, I also managed to get one of the crawling info OSD from service menu stuck displayed, had to enable and disable it to get rid of it, not even hard power off would clear that setting. Somehow it got stuck enabled and didn't disable the first time as it normally does. Just one of irrelevant quirks for everyday use.

Try this screenshot from game, do you see any vertical inversion lines? I could not, neither on the Far Cry poster as others reported before.


----------



## selimt

Sorry JackCY, I mis-took the dot under the ULMB column as the asterisk. 

As far as pixel inversion we may be talking about different things. What I see only happens when moving the camera in a game. I recorded the Shadow of the Tomb Raider benchmark here: https://photos.app.goo.gl/LRHArcxohawCaNd3A which is hard to see but on Lara Croft's arm you see these vertical lines that look like interlacing.

And here is another one where I move a photo in the Windows 10 photo app:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/5M1tFBBy5VqtPvbC7

BTW, I actually went back to PX 329 and my daughter who was sitting behind me immediately said it looks better. And I agree, the viewing angles doesn't make you lose a lot of the color fidelity, when you move just a couple of inches to the left or right. I'll lose G-Sync but I think the benefits of the Pixio outweighs the G-Sync capability. Maybe I got a bad LG in the lottery.


----------



## JackCY

selimt said:


> Sorry JackCY, I mis-took the dot under the ULMB column as the asterisk.
> 
> As far as pixel inversion we may be talking about different things. What I see only happens when moving the camera in a game. I recorded the Shadow of the Tomb Raider benchmark here: https://photos.app.goo.gl/LRHArcxohawCaNd3A which is hard to see but on Lara Croft's arm you see these vertical lines that look like interlacing.
> 
> And here is another one where I move a photo in the Windows 10 photo app:
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/5M1tFBBy5VqtPvbC7
> 
> BTW, I actually went back to PX 329 and my daughter who was sitting behind me immediately said it looks better. And I agree, the viewing angles doesn't make you lose a lot of the color fidelity, when you move just a couple of inches to the left or right. I'll lose G-Sync but I think the benefits of the Pixio outweighs the G-Sync capability. Maybe I got a bad LG in the lottery.


Exactly, so you take the picture/screenshot and move it around on screen and either see or not those vertical lines that some are reporting.

Don't know, I've only seen this one faulty 850G, today it decided to corrupt again...
Not impressed by the viewing angles for brightness and saturation, kind of to be expected though on 31.5" VA. Black viewing angles and the tiny deep black spot following your vision are way better than on Samsung HG70 VA where it stands out a lot and I hate it.

You're probably not going to be able to capture the lines if they are very fine as they often are, even if you had the resolution and sharpness on camera to do it it would still create other patterns in the footage that hide and obscure such issues.

At least you don't get this corruption, it's not static either and part of it shimmers on static images, Nvidia has outdone themselves with this particular Gsync board:


----------



## selimt

Here is a video I took for the viewing angles for the PX329, I feel that they are much better than the 850G I got:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/sV5UjHVb2ZHuTATb7


----------



## JackCY

Try the viewing angles as photos instead, some examples: https://imgur.com/a/sc4inPC

I will add 850G soon, too busy to spend time processing the photos for it.

The "test" images:


----------



## selimt

Here they are (for PX329):

https://photos.app.goo.gl/GyFwwLNyCrAZTrx7A
https://photos.app.goo.gl/k76CcKzgRJQrVjor6
https://photos.app.goo.gl/DNh9BHQoopMfJBTu5
https://photos.app.goo.gl/NdFjsy22Q2KDKAfM7


----------



## selimt

BTW, I am returning both the PX329 and the 850G due to the vertical screen door effect / pixel inversion issue. It only happens when moving the camera in games and moving windows in Windows 10. It was jarring enough for me that I had to return both of them. They both use the same VA panel so it may not be a lottery thing. If you are not too sensitive to this problem or do not sit too close to the monitor then it may not affect you.

-Selim


----------



## JackCY

I've updated the *27" 1440p 144Hz thread* with LG 32GK850G / AUO M315DVR01 LGE BL (VA). Look at the bottom of the OP in Bonus section.
Gallery here: https://imgur.com/a/bDFVmjz

---

I do not get any vertical lines except the left side corruption. It seems to be a lottery when it comes to the vertical "scanlines/inversion lines".


----------



## catzooka

Is the lack of sharpness/clarity a consistent issue with this monitor, or would it vary from panel to panel (i.e., is it a lottery)?

Reviews suggest it is caused by the subpixel layout and boosted by the low PPI. I notice it not only with dark text on light backgrounds, but also UI elements in video games--higher contrast edges tend to look soft rather than sharp.


----------



## JackCY

catzooka said:


> Is the lack of sharpness/clarity a consistent issue with this monitor, or would it vary from panel to panel (i.e., is it a lottery)?
> 
> Reviews suggest it is caused by the subpixel layout and boosted by the low PPI. I notice it not only with dark text on light backgrounds, but also UI elements in video games--higher contrast edges tend to look soft rather than sharp.


It has nothing to do with that. Pixel layout affects anything and pixel dimming anything that is not a full 0 or 255 color even then the impact is not that big for text clarity, doesn't help but won't ruin it. High spacing can also worsen text at low PPI.

Check the linked above VA vs IPS thread and 850G imgur gallery.

I check and photograph the pixel layout and sharpness. It is definitely caused by firmware or other form of fine blurring of entire image, it will lose detail in everything, even photo of sand will look blurrier than supposed to and you can see this easily and clearly when you have a monitor with neutral sharpness and blurry one next to each other. They probably blur it in firmware with their image post processing and do not allow sharpness adjustment via OSD on 850G. 850F/650F should have sharpness adjustment, the Pixio read above I think it had it too.
The inversion seemed OK unlike Samsungs and wasn't whining as a dying pig either, same as AUO M270DAN2.x is OK inversion wise but again is blurry because either AUO... or their approach to inversion includes blurring by default. It should not use any blurring it is not necessary to get good inversion.

Lottery it is not  All 850G have it.

Also many do report the vertical lines for mid tones in motion, I didn't get that and there is a lottery for that for sure.

---

Added UFO photos to 850G gallery, but as said before the smearing is similar in reality to Samsung HG70 27" VA, better even due to OD calibration but it does smear heavily at times as any VA.


----------



## catzooka

JackCY said:


> Lottery it is not  All 850G have it.



That's unfortunate given that it's my only complaint with this monitor.


I did notice the lack of a sharpness option in the OSD (vs. my ancient ASUS VH236H monitor). Switching to the FreeSync version for sharpness control doesn't make much sense when you have to sacrifice the improvements in pixel response due to GSync (as discussed here: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850f/#Conclusion). Then again, a slightly blurred monitor isn't ideal either.


----------



## JackCY

The response time difference isn't big in reality, I've been running the 850G with 165Hz Gsync-ON Fast (artifacting OD but usable) vs 144Hz Gsync-OFF Faster (doesn't artifact)(this is what the 850F/650F most likely run), not a big difference really. Faster artifacted too much for me with Gsync-ON and I had to turn it down even though I'm OK with other monitors with slightly over aggressive OD, this was too much, Fast is OK. Yes there is an advantage to 165Hz, to adaptive sync, to better OD but it's minor unless one hates screen tearing.

I can't stand blurry monitors with no sharpness adjustment but I gave it a try anyway because as you've said except for this it's a fine VA monitor.

It really blurs black on white text and everything else on 850G, I've switched back to a prehistoric TN with neutral sharpness and the difference is seen easily. 850G is going back where it came from since it's defective. No more 850G photos or videos from me, not trying another one, don't want the blur nor limited viewing angles for colors or smearing if I can find something else.

For fans of VA it's good. It does get my approval for minimal BLB, minimal glow, good blacks viewing angle for a VA and relatively sensible overdrive.


----------



## baltagir

JackCY said:


> The response time difference isn't big in reality, I've been running the 850G with 165Hz Gsync-ON Fast (artifacting OD but usable) vs 144Hz Gsync-OFF Faster (doesn't artifact)(this is what the 850F/650F most likely run), not a big difference really. Faster artifacted too much for me with Gsync-ON and I had to turn it down even though I'm OK with other monitors with slightly over aggressive OD, this was too much, Fast is OK. Yes there is an advantage to 165Hz, to adaptive sync, to better OD but it's minor unless one hates screen tearing.
> 
> I can't stand blurry monitors with no sharpness adjustment but I gave it a try anyway because as you've said except for this it's a fine VA monitor.
> 
> It really blurs black on white text and everything else on 850G, I've switched back to a prehistoric TN with neutral sharpness and the difference is seen easily. 850G is going back where it came from since it's defective. No more 850G photos or videos from me, not trying another one, don't want the blur nor limited viewing angles for colors or smearing if I can find something else.
> 
> For fans of VA it's good. It does get my approval for minimal BLB, minimal glow, good blacks viewing angle for a VA and relatively sensible overdrive.


will you get a new one?


----------



## selimt

I also went back to my old Dell 2707WFP (which is an S-PVA panel) and immediately the colors felt richer and the movement smoother (granted I am going from 1440p to 1080p on a GTX 970). And no inversion that I can tell which was my biggest gripe. The text blurriness didn't bother me that much.

BLB would not bother me as much as some other people, so I feel I need to wait for the new LM315WQ1 or an equivalent IPS display whenever it comes out and try my luck then.


----------



## JackCY

baltagir said:


> will you get a new one?


Not the 850G, could ask for a replacement so I could keep good low price but even though it's a nice monitor it's not for me. My grippe with it: limited inputs on Gsync board, OSD pop up, blurry image with no sharpness control (I can't use such monitors long term), fairly steep desaturation at angles (coz VA), certain response times (coz VA). It's nice but the image quality is lacking overall due to the sharpness mess up and saturation loss. My guess is that VA is cheaper to make than IPS by a tiny bit so everyone is spewing out VA panels nowadays. For sub 600 EUR it's not bad, over that they can keep it, even 850F is 599 EUR but no 850G loves to climb back to even 700 EUR after being 560 EUR week prior, crazy.

If all else fails and nothing new shows up maybe I will try the 850F.

BTW here is the BenQ: https://www.prad.de/testberichte/test-benq-ex3203r-allrounder-auf-hohem-niveau/6/

Sure would love to see a new LG IPS at 144Hz+. Even AUO's revision is taking forever to get to shops.


----------



## lethder

*Monitor options*

Just built a new gaming rig, and I have both a 1080ti and a Vega 64 red devil. Just stuck picking a monitor. After a lot of consideration, I'm down to the following options:

LG 32GK850G - $786 USD
Acer X34P - $796 USD
Acer Z35P (Used 4 months) - $580 USD
Kogan (cheap Aussie brand, Used 2 months) 35" Curved FHD 144hz Freesync - $184 USD

For the Z35P the owner says theres some BLB but no more than he's seen on other UW VAs, doesn't "notice" ghosting/smearing issues. 
The Kogan I'm considering basically as a placeholder until the newer UW monitors come out at the end of the year, or Q1 19. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## JackCY

If you want ultrawide there is the LG 34GK950F/G. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_34gk950f.htm

850G for 786 USD is a damn rip off when you can get it below 600 EUR with 20% tax and other import taxes in EU. Often sells 680 but if you wait it does drop occasionally. 599 for 850F steady no drops no raises.

X34 don't remember.
X35, isn't that the old smearing VA? Check TFTC, PCM, I think it is.
FHD at 35" you're nuts.

If you want motion blur, aka smearing, get a wider gamut VA or standard gamut and enjoy saturation loss making it look bland.
If not but want decent viewing angles get IPS.
Otherwise there is TN for just gaming.


----------



## volvoxo

I will confirm "selimt" problem. I see half invisible vertical lines in shadows when moving "side by side". In the photo this problem can not be seen. No solution to this problem?


----------



## JackCY

volvoxo said:


> I will confirm "selimt" problem. I see half invisible vertical lines in shadows when moving "side by side". In the photo this problem can not be seen. No solution to this problem?


Lottery, quite a few had this and exchanged or returned here. No solution, I haven't seen any mentions of LG offering updated firmware, their usual reply to issues is to send it for service to them. I've asked them about resolving issues long before I even bought the 850G and they never reply with anything useful.
Only thing you can do when it comes to issues is make sure you can easily return or exchange the monitor when you buy it. Local shops can be nice if you can carry/drive the monitor to them or buy from shops that have good price and offer free returns (mostly those are German shops from my Experience).


----------



## lethder

JackCY said:


> If you want ultrawide there is the LG 34GK950F/G. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_34gk950f.htm
> 
> 850G for 786 USD is a damn rip off when you can get it below 600 EUR with 20% tax and other import taxes in EU. Often sells 680 but if you wait it does drop occasionally. 599 for 850F steady no drops no raises.
> 
> X34 don't remember.
> X35, isn't that the old smearing VA? Check TFTC, PCM, I think it is.
> FHD at 35" you're nuts.
> 
> If you want motion blur, aka smearing, get a wider gamut VA or standard gamut and enjoy saturation loss making it look bland.
> If not but want decent viewing angles get IPS.
> Otherwise there is TN for just gaming.


Thanks for the input JackCY, yeah the LG 34GK950F or G is exactly what I want, interested to see the review for the G version to see if input lag is reduced or same as F version. For me though as I'm not a competitive gamer I probably won't notice the issue. 

The X34P is the Acer IPS display which uses the same panel as the AW3418DW; from what I can tell they're very close performers except Dell QC tends to be better and design is preferred on the AW. In the country I live now though, the AW is about 350 USD more than than the X34P, so I don't think it's worth it.

I agree FHD on 35" seems terrible, but as I mentioned it would only be used until I can get my hands on the 34GK950 or another upcoming monitor. I literally have a new build gaming rig sitting here with no screen, so I need something asap!


----------



## misiak

I really wanted to like this monitor, unfortunatelly those vertical lines (pixel inversion) occuring during motion makes me sick. I really don't know how anyone can live with that. The truth is I haven't noticed at first because I was really excited by the good uniformity, no BLB and response times until Ive noticed this issue which is a real deal breaker for me.

Once spotted you will never get rid of it and see it all the time. Its there in any game and its really annoying as it happens pretty often especially if the refresh rate drops bellow 80Hz. Its there even at 144HZ but not that noticeable. Its hard to define but it's like change in sharpness for a moment - a pixelated picture. You can see it on ufo test like some guys mentioned already. A tiny verical stripes across the whole screen, more like scan lines.

I really wonder why no review mentioned this issue. Maybe because those are paid? I thought this problem exists only with TN panels but obviously VA is affected as well. Maybe it's more pronounced because of lower ppi of this panel being 93ppi. I havent noticed it at 144hz ips 27" panels but they have their own issues.

It looks exactly like this https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2017/31/5/1501846646-ecran-pc-1.jpg

Very sad about it but it must go back, I really want to be a keeper, maybe next time 😞


----------



## JackCY

misiak said:


> I really wanted to like this monitor, unfortunatelly those vertical lines (pixel inversion) occuring during motion makes me sick. I really don't know how anyone can live with that. The truth is I haven't noticed at first because I was really excited by the good uniformity, no BLB and response times until Ive noticed this issue which is a real deal breaker for me.
> 
> Once spotted you will never get rid of it and see it all the time. Its there in any game and its really annoying as it happens pretty often especially if the refresh rate drops bellow 80Hz. Its there even at 144HZ but not that noticeable. Its hard to define but it's like change in sharpness for a moment - a pixelated picture. You can see it on ufo test like some guys mentioned already. A tiny verical stripes across the whole screen, more like scan lines.
> 
> I really wonder why no review mentioned this issue. Maybe because those are paid? I thought this problem exists only with TN panels but obviously VA is affected as well. Maybe it's more pronounced because of lower ppi of this panel being 93ppi. I havent noticed it at 144hz ips 27" panels but they have their own issues.
> 
> It looks exactly like this https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2017/31/5/1501846646-ecran-pc-1.jpg
> 
> Very sad about it but it must go back, I really want to be a keeper, maybe next time 😞


It's a lottery, not all units suffer from it. It has to do with electronics aka how the panel is controlled rather than the panel itself. Why is there a variance between units even for this, don't know. I've tried the reported test images, game scenes with similar light shades, nothing, no vertical lines in motion issues.

Try a replacement if you like the monitor otherwise for it's price.


----------



## misiak

JackCY said:


> It's a lottery, not all units suffer from it. It has to do with electronics aka how the panel is controlled rather than the panel itself. Why is there a variance between units even for this, don't know. I've tried the reported test images, game scenes with similar light shades, nothing, no vertical lines in motion issues.
> 
> Try a replacement if you like the monitor otherwise for it's price.


Are you sure this is about lottery as well? I saw other thread with owners talking about this. We have enough lotteries with other stuff but this as well? 

Maybe yours have it too but you are not that prone to these kind of issues. It's pretty hard to spot indeed. In metro or portal I havent seen it. But FC5 or mad max damn... its ugly. For 800$ I can't live with that.

Funny stuff this interlacing is not there all the time at the same place. I think it has something to do with refresh rate.

Its very good visible on a gray smoke or steam for example in the next car game... try it maybe you spot it.

Anyone else noticing this issue?


----------



## Leopardi

misiak said:


> Are you sure this is about lottery as well? I saw other thread with owners talking about this. We have enough lotteries with other stuff but this as well?
> 
> Maybe yours have it too but you are not that prone to these kind of issues. It's pretty hard to spot indeed. In metro or portal I havent seen it. But FC5 or mad max damn... its ugly. For 800$ I can't live with that.
> 
> Funny stuff this interlacing is not there all the time at the same place. I think it has something to do with refresh rate.
> 
> Its very good visible on a gray smoke or steam for example in the next car game... try it maybe you spot it.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this issue?


Before refunding I returned mine and tried another one, which still had exactly the same vertical lines. Maybe I should've tried a 3rd unit, someone here supposedly got a unit with less visible scanlines on the 3rd attempt.


----------



## JackCY

I tried and tried with provided samples, also made some similar screenshots and I didn't see it on those scenes either (check attached screenshot, move it around, do you see vertical lines during motion?).

Can see horizontal lines on 31.5" Samsung HG70 panel and 23.5" 1080p = 31.5" 1440p density I can see the individual pixels fine, I can see blurriness on 850G and a bit over sharpening or weird but usable neutral sharpness on C27HG70. No vertical lines in movement on 850G though.

I could see this most of the time, a defect:


----------



## misiak

Leopardi said:


> misiak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure this is about lottery as well? I saw other thread with owners talking about this. We have enough lotteries with other stuff but this as well?
> 
> Maybe yours have it too but you are not that prone to these kind of issues. It's pretty hard to spot indeed. In metro or portal I havent seen it. But FC5 or mad max damn... its ugly. For 800$ I can't live with that.
> 
> Funny stuff this interlacing is not there all the time at the same place. I think it has something to do with refresh rate.
> 
> Its very good visible on a gray smoke or steam for example in the next car game... try it maybe you spot it.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Before refunding I returned mine and tried another one, which still had exactly the same vertical lines. Maybe I should've tried a 3rd unit, someone here supposedly got a unit with less visible scanlines on the 3rd attempt.
Click to expand...

Yes, that what I was affraid of. I think it's a VA panel flaw, pixel inversion so to say. Maybe you could get a unit with less pronounced interlacig but I guess it's always there. At the end it's still AUO [email protected]# panel quality. Their IPS are horrible. I'd love to see LG or Samsung release 144Hz+ quality IPS or VA panels.

Have to admit it's not that much but I simply can't live with that since my crossover 100Hz has no such issue and much better image quality. Only thing missing is gsync but freesenc should be possible. But I don't want to switch from nvidia... 

For me it took some time to realize this issue despite the fact I had some strange feeling that something is strange with the picture sometimes. And it was these verical scanlines.



JackCY said:


> I tried and tried with provided samples, also made some similar screenshots and I didn't see it on those scenes either (check attached screenshot, move it around, do you see vertical lines during motion?).
> 
> Can see horizontal lines on 31.5" Samsung HG70 panel and 23.5" 1080p = 31.5" 1440p density I can see the individual pixels fine, I can see blurriness on 850G and a bit over sharpening or weird but usable neutral sharpness on C27HG70. No vertical lines in movement on 850G though.
> 
> I could see this most of the time, a defect:


Yes that's obviously a defect of the unit, hovewer these scanlines are not so easy to spot. Best to see them is on a game with bright background with variable refresh rate from 60 - 80 fps. Try FC5 in motion and watch closely. Sometimes it's not there but then they apear for a while. Really strange behaviour but pretty annoying once you realize it. I've already packed mine ao I can't test anymore. Would be really good monitor if its not there but I would definitelly like 27" more. 32" is just too much for 1440p.




these


----------



## JackCY

I would take a nice flat 27-30" as well, 31.5" is a bit too large for gaming even movies for me, can get used to it but 1440p is mediocre on it same as 1080p on 23.5" is mediocre, equal PPI.

It's long gone, had it a week or so, played a whole game on it etc. but it used to run 80-200fps. Tried and tried I did to see if I can replicate the vertical lines, could not, didn't matter if I'm at Gsync+Vsync 165Hz or noSync 144Hz. Dragged that FC5 poster picture over screen quite a few times at different times, never noticed any lines on the female forehead and such.

Not everyone here has reported them either. Some people are happy with it, some don't like the sharpness issue on 850G, some get the vertical lines or even occasional BLB and dead pixels. Or I get that defective dud with my luck.

Sadly we will never see any 28-30" IPS or VA I think. Only 28" TN 4k exists and discontinued 30" including OLED one I think.

5120x2880px 30" would be pretty damn good as it could run 1440p for gaming at perfect scaling. Dreams, dreams.


----------



## misiak

JackCY said:


> I would take a nice flat 27-30" as well, 31.5" is a bit too large for gaming even movies for me, can get used to it but 1440p is mediocre on it same as 1080p on 23.5" is mediocre, equal PPI.
> 
> It's long gone, had it a week or so, played a whole game on it etc. but it used to run 80-200fps. Tried and tried I did to see if I can replicate the vertical lines, could not, didn't matter if I'm at Gsync+Vsync 165Hz or noSync 144Hz. Dragged that FC5 poster picture over screen quite a few times at different times, never noticed any lines on the female forehead and such.
> 
> Not everyone here has reported them either. Some people are happy with it, some don't like the sharpness issue on 850G, some get the vertical lines or even occasional BLB and dead pixels. Or I get that defective dud with my luck.
> 
> Sadly we will never see any 28-30" IPS or VA I think. Only 28" TN 4k exists and discontinued 30" including OLED one I think.
> 
> 5120x2880px 30" would be pretty damn good as it could run 1440p for gaming at perfect scaling. Dreams, dreams.


Yes, seems we are doomed and the search continues. This one was pretty close to what I can accept for the price tag. It has a really great BLB - simply not existing and very low VA glow and good uniformity - the best I saw on VA panels. Fantastic response times (for VA) and very good overdrive. Of course uniformity (especially temperature uniformity for which I'm very sensitive) not as good as my Qnix but still pretty acceptable if we consider the huge screen size and VA panel. But these scanning lines is just a deal breaker. Once compared one next to each other I saw the font is really more blurry but I'm sure I would accustomed to it.


The problem is really hard to replicate with static screen in desktop - this is running constantly at 144 or 165 Hz and just moving a static picture is not enough. Look, I really noticed this problem only after a day or two and before I was decided to keep this panel! Then start noticing and reading lot of stuff about it and was pretty disappointed. I know ROG SWIFTs TN panels suffered badly from this, this is much less on this panel but still there and very eye catching if you know about it. Maybe the fact this has a bigger ppi, contributes to appearance of these scan lines even more. 27" would be definitely a better choice for this panel.


So I vote for this option - same VA panel as this one but 27" and without vertical scanning lines and they have my money... dreams as well I guess 


Update: Seems this article describes exactly the problem I'm talking about so yes, it seems as a lottery:

https://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3976


----------



## JackCY

Correct. Some panels also "flicker"/shimmer, I think it was the Samsung VA that did this, it's all because of inversion. Curiously it's often light/pastel shades that make these inversion issues most visible, light blue sky, light sand, light skin, ... probably because that's where most LCDs have fastest response times and it's bright enough for eyes to see easily. Move below 100Hz designed panels and the issue is pretty much gone. They really do struggle with inversion on 100Hz+ monitors, as in almost all of them have some visible issue one way or another. Of course using patterns would help but is "more complicated" to implement than simple rows/colums/checkerboard. And then you also get panels with weird coatings causing diagonal crosshatching etc. Picture quality issues are endless and they almost never get it all correctly with LCDs.

The only "save" for LCDs is when they manage to put quantum dots into panel itself instead of between panel and LED backlight. Then it can rival with OLED in some aspects.


----------



## AngryLobster

misiak said:


> Are you sure this is about lottery as well? I saw other thread with owners talking about this. We have enough lotteries with other stuff but this as well?
> 
> Maybe yours have it too but you are not that prone to these kind of issues. It's pretty hard to spot indeed. In metro or portal I havent seen it. But FC5 or mad max damn... its ugly. For 800$ I can't live with that.
> 
> Funny stuff this interlacing is not there all the time at the same place. I think it has something to do with refresh rate.
> 
> Its very good visible on a gray smoke or steam for example in the next car game... try it maybe you spot it.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this issue?


I've had a few of these monitors and never noticed this vertical line problem that people keep bringing up here. I've returned 2 AW3418dw's due to scanlines which 90% of owners don't notice and have tried the test image posted here multiple times and never see it.


----------



## Fanu

misiak said:


> I really wonder why no review mentioned this issue. Maybe because those are paid? I thought this problem exists only with TN panels but obviously VA is affected as well. Maybe it's more pronounced because of lower ppi of this panel being 93ppi. I havent noticed it at 144hz ips 27" panels but they have their own issues.
> 
> It looks exactly like this https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2017/31/5/1501846646-ecran-pc-1.jpg
> 
> Very sad about it but it must go back, I really want to be a keeper, maybe next time 😞


I dont have that issue (if I did, I would surely return the monitor)

and I've been playing witcher3 for the past month


----------



## misiak

Fanu said:


> I dont have that issue (if I did, I would surely return the monitor)
> 
> and I've been playing witcher3 for the past month


Maybe it's really a lottery or maybe I just have such a good vision  To be honest, I haven't noticed it first days but then I started to realize something it's not right with the picture (wasn't sure what is it) but then I read forums and found this. Maybe I will try once more in some time but I will wait for now. I found 32" a little bit big for 1440p so maybe I will wait for some 27" non curved VA with g-sync...


----------



## Coopson

Is the osd pop going to be fixed that **** can get you killed in games and when you play games with hardcore mode that can be a big deal.


----------



## JackCY

Coopson said:


> Is the osd pop going to be fixed that **** can get you killed in games and when you play games with hardcore mode that can be a big deal.


No.

I've asked LG about resolving this issue on 850G before I even had one and all they came up with w as"send it in for service", yeah no thanks, to be flashed with what? The same buggy firmware? If it's even a firmware issue and not yet another Gsync board mishap.

Others have asked and all they got was send it in for service too. Did anyone try it and they fixed it? No one yet reported that.

Getting monitor makers to release user updatable firmware for their products is a miracle. Samsung does but I have not tried the ordeal myself, it is not 100% flawless either from what I read people trying it.


----------



## Coopson

Bummer how hard can it be to stop a menu from popping up...


----------



## JackCY

Coopson said:


> Bummer how hard can it be to stop a menu from popping up...


Hard if the issue is with Gsync board itself, as even from my experience it was a periodic popup at about 8-10 hours of running. It would pop up even when the monitor was DISCONNECTED from PC, no DP or HDMI or USB cables connected. There is some hidden timer or reset bug that turns the monitor on and scans DP input.

I don't think anyone with 850F or 650F reported this issue but then there are only so few with those monitors.


----------



## hhkb

Fanu said:


> I dont have that issue (if I did, I would surely return the monitor)
> 
> and I've been playing witcher3 for the past month


Same here, I've had the monitor 5 months or so and never seen this. I'm guessing you've tried changing response time values to see if that helps. Must be a lottery, unfortunately. It's a shame because this monitor is great otherwise.


----------



## ptmax13

I use this monitor for several months now and I also don't have this "scanlines" issue. 
You have a faulty monitor, get a replacement, if you like it otherwise.
The only REAL problem with this monitor is black smearing at high response times, which for some weird reason I only notice during browsing the web. Games look and feel awesome.
Everything else is nitpicky things from nitpicky guys.
The OSD issue is just a one-second thing if the monitor's been on for 12+ hours, which for me is a very rare occasion. 
There is no perfect monitor out there yet.
Until affordable high refresh rate OLED monitors become reality, this LG panel is in the TOP 3 choices for great blacks and high contrast.

P.S.: for my tastes, G-Sync justifies this over the F model if you are on nvidia GPU. Gaming is not the same without it.
This is my first g-sync monitor and I wouldn't believe how much of a difference it makes, if I haven't experienced it.
FYI I'm not a competitive gamer, just a guy that enjoys single-player games.


----------



## Abaidor

I want a 32" 1440p monitor since I don't like what is available in 4K right now and I am not in a rush to jump on the 2080Ti bandwaggon. It looks though that everything leads to this LG (I want G-Sync) or the cheap AOC IPS 75Hz which lacks any adjustments and VESA mount. At first I want it a color accurate monitor but after a lot of searching there is no way I can find all in one display so for color (Adobe RGB) I will get a 24" EIZO and be done with it.

Is there anything else coming out to replace this LG @ 1440p (no curved cancer) at 32". If not then it looks like I might have to take the plunge and if it proves problematic I will have to send it back. How pathetic though that they force us to buy products that "could" be problematic instead of ensuring us that they are not...ridiculous.


----------



## JackCY

Adaptive sync does not have such a big impact when running 100fps+ and fast sync/enhanced sync works just fine especially for non competitive and you won't notice a difference. If one is running <100fps then sure having adaptive sync is a nice have, still running 144Hz+ avoids the worst that most know from 60Hz monitors where when running 0.5x and 1.0x multiples: 90, 120, 150, 180, ... fps causes it to be visible.

AOC Q3279VWFD8 has a VESA adapter you can buy.

Nothing new on monitor panels front, only this AUO VA exists that has somewhat tolerable quality and quality control. AUO M270DAN2.x is infamously poor lottery and blurry with their firmwares, Samsung HG70 panel is curved and as result has 9/10 or worse lottery, plus it's god damn curved  they refreshed it as cheaper variant in JG50/51/52 whatever JG5x. And then you have the infamous AUO TN. It's about 4 panels total on market, that's freakin' it  3 are unusable due to defects, poor firmwares, etc. The rest are Korean overclocked monitors but even those changed over years and never really worth buying, not from EU, these use B grade panels such as Samsung PLS etc. some of their electronics allow OCing but the later ones don't and they prefer to offer now special more expensive variants with higher refresh, more inputs, OSD, ...

The one thing that keeps me from trying Q3279VWFD8 is the quite poor brightness uniformity, it will only make brightness at an angle a bigger issue. And there is XV272U to arrive somewhere in this century with hopefully an updated AUO panel (5th), the VG270UP is pretty much a refresh of the old monitor with no improvement as far as I gathered - same old panel most likely.

If LG ever bothers to release a 100Hz+ IPS panel, maybe 2020... that would be 6th panel on market.


----------



## Abaidor

Thanks JacKCY for the heads up! But for god's sake it's been two years that I am on and off in the display market and things are not improving it seems.

I started by looking for a professional 32" 4K panel with Adobe RGB only to realize that for the money (2K) there are still lots of compromises and all panels are IPS (not good blacks) and 60Hz. Then I decided to get an 24" Eizo just for color proofing and go for a bigger 32" for the rest of my day to day workflow and some casual gaming. 

So it looks like this LG comes with the risk of defects and other compromises so I have to think about getting or go for the Q3279VWFD8 which all-in-all is so cheap that won't bother me having it around anyway. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Fanu

I'm waiting for either 30" 1440p 120Hz (or higher) HDR monitor (at least VESA600) adaptive sync or 32" 4K 120+Hz HDR adaptive sync IPS monitor before moving on from this LG 

there is just nothing better on the market when it comes to gaming monitors (other than expensive ultrawides or 4K 144Hz monitors) - and I dont see anything better coming out in the next 2 years

complete market is a **** show


----------



## Abaidor

JackCY said:


> AOC Q3279VWFD8 has a VESA adapter you can buy.


Have you seen something like that because the monitor has no holes on it. Now with that said one could always custom mod it and add an arm but it's too much hassle for a $200 monitor.


----------



## JackCY

Abaidor said:


> Have you seen something like that because the monitor has no holes on it. Now with that said one could always custom mod it and add an arm but it's too much hassle for a $200 monitor.


It's on Amazon and replaces the stand or mounts to the stand. PCM didn't mention it but he knows about the adapter. It's the same adapter as for the previous VA variant.

XV272U... where are you... otherwise this AOC and call it "quits" as for 2+ years the market is terrible when it comes to 100Hz+ panels and monitors and hasn't been any better before that either. I'm starting to lose count on how long I have to use this almost decade old TN, it's terrible but in some aspects it's better than all these newer overpriced reasonable refresh rate monitors. If you get the AOC shoot a photo of lagom sharpness test and send it to me, so far people say it's OK but then people say a lot of things about monitors that turn false.


----------



## Abaidor

Fanu said:


> I'm waiting for either 30" 1440p 120Hz (or higher) HDR monitor (at least VESA600) adaptive sync or 32" 4K 120+Hz HDR adaptive sync IPS monitor before moving on from this LG
> 
> there is just nothing better on the market when it comes to gaming monitors (other than expensive ultrawides or 4K 144Hz monitors) - and I dont see anything better coming out in the next 2 years
> 
> complete market is a **** show





JackCY said:


> It's on Amazon and replaces the stand or mounts to the stand. PCM didn't mention it but he knows about the adapter. It's the same adapter as for the previous VA variant.
> 
> XV272U... where are you... otherwise this AOC and call it "quits" as for 2+ years the market is terrible when it comes to 100Hz+ panels and monitors and hasn't been any better before that either. I'm starting to lose count on how long I have to use this almost decade old TN, it's terrible but in some aspects it's better than all these newer overpriced reasonable refresh rate monitors. If you get the AOC shoot a photo of lagom sharpness test and send it to me, so far people say it's OK but then people say a lot of things about monitors that turn false.


Damn I was budgeting a 4K $2,000 Pro Asus HDR monitor and now this lol looks el cheapo to me to the point that I might have to "conceal" its back....lol....But if I spend a lot I want no compromises for my hard earned cash and there is no monitor worthy of $2,000 right now for me so I'll keep my money for now....But I was hoping this LG could be good.

I have not made up my mind and I might seek a place to see the AOC in action first....I am sure it won't go to waste though and at worst it might be a nice fit for my wife's huge Excel sheets at 80cm distance...

If I get it I will send you a photo...


----------



## JackCY

Yeah if I had someone to give it to when I would retire the AOC and move on I would get it and I still might. This AUO VA (flat) in LG and Pixio isn't bad, the colors wash out around edges and slower response times making it blur in motion (normal for all VA, it's just VA being VA although nicer VA exist with very good overdrive in TVs  only in TVs, they do have better VA panels there compared to monitor sized panels), other than that 850G has sharpness, pop up issues on all units and vertical lines lottery plus occasional other issue: BLB, dead pixels, borked inputs. I would rather get 850F than 850G. It's a decent panel in it's flat variant but VA is not for everyone.

Also no one has yet posted a photo of how bad glow is on this AOC in question, for other IPS monitors you can often find BLB photos on user reviews, occasionally glow, none yet for this monitor. Even on reddit can't find anyone posting photos of glow or blb, only one talks about glow but not in a useful way. Well here is another: https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/9nnmr8/color_space_icc_profiles_aoc_q3279vwfd8/e8tamo9

XV272U is supposed to be 600 EUR, 32GK850F is 540 EUR, AOC Q3279VWFD8 is 200 EUR. Bang 4 buck it's not even a competition and winner is clear, for 100Hz+ though... it's one big compromise after another from panel to panel. Best thing is LG makes fast decent IPS for many years but never offers them at 75-100Hz, they do have the transition times for 100Hz no problem, but they don't offer it so no one bothers to make it themselves and sell it (only Korean monitors sometimes offer this kind of "OC" often on Samsung PLS=IPS). Yet companies have no problem pushing and selling 200Hz with VA that can't even transition to meet requirements for 60Hz... it's utterly ridiculous.

32" 4k is nice but hard to find and expensive. I don't know the newer photo oriented monitors, older ones had very same issues as their cheaper smaller cousins, BLB etc. Even 4k 30" - 43" IPS/VA are way cheaper compared to 100Hz+ monitors on market and priced much more sensibly, Philips even has local dimming. Only Samsung offers somewhat sensibly priced curved VAs nowadays with 144Hz and some have limited but nice to have local dimming which they removed for newer revisions at lower price.

It's a real bummer for a long time on 100Hz+ monitors market. When there are any, they often suck and are overpriced. I would rather buy $100 custom electronics board to implant into a monitor to unlock minimum latency and unlimited refresh rate as high as DP 1.4 allows than support what junk these corporations are trying to sell to everyone. Sadly there are no good "Korean monitors (eBay, ...)" to buy either that have done this similar route.


----------



## Abaidor

FGS! I just want a 32" monitor that I can work with with Adobe Creative cloud and light gaming + a 24" Eizo that I am going to get for color proofing. 

My deskspace is deep (110cm) and I want space in front of me so I don't want a smaller than 30-32" monitor (had a 30" 2560X1600 but died) so I am really puzzled right now...I think I might need to compromise and get an IPS and forgo the idea of fast refresh rate for now. 

How bad can a Benq PD3200Q @ 368 Euros can it be for Adobe Applications and some gaming (not hardcore?)? It has a nice stand that can be adjusted as well. This could be a nice compromise untill something better comes out and I need a freaking monitor right now since I am on a 24" 1080p and a 32" 1080p Samsung TV. I need something better NOW! LOL!


----------



## JackCY

Benq PD3200Q is a VA, there is a similar named monitor from BenQ that one is IPS for graphics or wants to be. They have PD, SW and PV line but apparently you gotta watch out because even there they started to infest with VA models and VA really is not for graphics, photo/video editing etc. when ever you want at least uniform color from your viewing position. Most of these are 4k now and moved away from 1440p/1600p. Also have to decide if you want sRGB or AdobeRGB but if you're getting say an Adobe/sRGB EIZO then it doesn't matter what you get for general use monitor and either this LG or the IPS AOC 75Hz will most likely do. The 4k 31.5" graphics oriented IPS are pricey, some outrageously so. If you want to sit far and have a deep desk then you have some nice options such as 4k 43" even, 4k with your GPU I would say why not.

If you're OK with VA then really why not get this LG or Pixio with AUO VA. And for color critical you get what ever else you need on a side. And then try not to  when you see them side by side, although if you will sit 1m or more away the VA will be reasonably fine.


----------



## pewpewlazer

After much pondering, debating, and window shopping, I finally pulled the trigger on one of these. I've been using a Wasabi Mango UHD400 40" 4k (supposedly PVA panel) display for the past 2+ years now, but I the horrible input lag has been a constant annoyance. The thought of 1440p made me want to vomit, so I picked up an LG 32UD59-B as well. I THOUGHT I'd get the best of both worlds this way - a 144hz low res monitor for multiplayer games, and a 4k with less input lag than my WangoMango for single player games. Thoughts so far:

-1440p SUCKS. How anyone uses this in 2018 blows my mind.
-144hz vs 60hz is just as mind blowing as 120hz vs 60hz was in 2010.
-Gsync is pretty amazing. I guess I've always been used to tearing, because I played some Serious Sam 3 on the Gsync display then swapped over to the 4k display, and the first cut scene on the non-gsync display had me amazed at how obvious and bad the tearing was in comparison.
-The viewing angles on both of these monitors are ATROCIOUS. Apparently PVA panels have incredible viewing angles compared to VA panels, because I never had any issues with my old display. But looking at these VA panels dead-on and tilting my head to the left or right shows a significant color shift. This is from the same ~30" viewing distance (that's 76.2cm for you people who measure distance in annoying units).

Hopefully this setup grows on me, but I'm not too hopeful. It's a shame the ASUS/Acer 4k 120hz HDR panels are so small. 27"? No thanks. I'd spend $2k in a heartbeat for 4k 120hz, let alone 4k 120hz HDR, but not for a 27". LCDs have been the same for the last 15+ years - a depressing compromise where you have to pick the least-awful option available and deal with the downsides.


----------



## Abaidor

JackCY said:


> Benq PD3200Q is a VA, there is a similar named monitor from BenQ that one is IPS for graphics or wants to be. They have PD, SW and PV line but apparently you gotta watch out because even there they started to infest with VA models and VA really is not for graphics, photo/video editing etc. when ever you want at least uniform color from your viewing position. Most of these are 4k now and moved away from 1440p/1600p. Also have to decide if you want sRGB or AdobeRGB but if you're getting say an Adobe/sRGB EIZO then it doesn't matter what you get for general use monitor and either this LG or the IPS AOC 75Hz will most likely do. The 4k 31.5" graphics oriented IPS are pricey, some outrageously so. If you want to sit far and have a deep desk then you have some nice options such as 4k 43" even, 4k with your GPU I would say why not.
> 
> If you're OK with VA then really why not get this LG or Pixio with AUO VA. And for color critical you get what ever else you need on a side. And then try not to  when you see them side by side, although if you will sit 1m or more away the VA will be reasonably fine.


If I can "get away" with an EIZO Coloredge CS2420 vs CGS2420 and couple it with Xrite iDisplay Pro or Spider 4 Elite then I am golden for color proofing and to be honest not more than 20% (and dropping) of my workflow requires Adobe RGB - most of the projects are oriented for digital reproduction on the web. I prefer not to invest a lot since in the future I might swap it for an HDR + P3 color monitor when these come down in price. Also getting the calibrator device I can use it on other displays as well to improve them somehow.

So with this out of the way I need a big display for extra workspace and some casual gaming (maybe 10-15 hours per month no more and some months even less)..

I thought of going with a 32" (deep desk) and avoid 4K for the time being since I don't want to get a 2080Ti yet and I want to wait for the next batch of cards (3080Ti or whatever) so that is how I arrived at this thread and LG 32GK850G since 2560X1440 would not be a huge differene from the 2560X1600 I was used to. But to my surprise this monitor category is limited as well.

So for a main big display I need to pick my poison it seems

- This LG (but those vertical scanlines scare the hell out of me)

- Another 32" 2560X1440 monitor if better than this LG (for my light gaming needs too)

- A 43" 4K display (is there any worth of even having? The newest Philips one? - I am in Europe BTW so no ebay Korean models). What turns me away from these big ones is the unused huge space most of the time and (light emission from it). I work a lot on web site development projects too. 

- A 32" 4K display to be used with scaling 125% which is not ideal. This means that I will need an 2080Ti and even my light gaming needs will be compromised vs 1440p. (I play to relax and for the visual experience - purely for fun). An which 32" 4K is reasonably priced (like this LG - no $1,XXX) that could cover my needs? 

BTW - I don't want curved and I don't want ultrawides since I work with standard sized content. 


Who would have thought that after all this progress such an important aspect of the PC would still be in such a terrible mess.


----------



## JackCY

pewpewlazer said:


> -1440p SUCKS. How anyone uses this in 2018 blows my mind.


Because there are no well known decent 4k either and they are all stuck at 60Hz unless you shell out 2500 EUR. Or get the questionable Korean unicorn still at a high price.



> -144hz vs 60hz is just as mind blowing as 120hz vs 60hz was in 2010.


It's nice.



> -Gsync is pretty amazing. I guess I've always been used to tearing, because I played some Serious Sam 3 on the Gsync display then swapped over to the 4k display, and the first cut scene on the non-gsync display had me amazed at how obvious and bad the tearing was in comparison.


This is a wrong way to compare adaptive sync ON/OFF, as you are also changing refresh rate from 144/165Hz to 60Hz. This has an impact on tearing visibility/notice-ability as well. What you want to do is run 144/165Hz on one monitor with adaptive sync enabled, then do the same with it disabled. It's not a big difference at 100fps+ on 120Hz+ and you also have the option to use fast/enhanced sync which works with all monitors and GPUs (at least NV and AMD, not sure Intel implemented it probably did).

Lets say you're running 1440p 120fps 144Hz, looks clean whether you use adaptive sync or not. Now you compare to 2160p 60fps or 90fps 60Hz well of course it will look like trash when it's a .0x or .5x multiple of refresh rate. Don't do this.




> -The viewing angles on both of these monitors are ATROCIOUS. Apparently PVA panels have incredible viewing angles compared to VA panels, because I never had any issues with my old display. But looking at these VA panels dead-on and tilting my head to the left or right shows a significant color shift. This is from the same ~30" viewing distance (that's 76.2cm for you people who measure distance in annoying units).


That's likely  Older LCD panels used to be better in some aspects than more modern panels that are cheaper to make and can also be faster response time wise. They did make compromises and cost cuts over the years.


Spoiler



Imperial units are based on metric, the whole US system is based on metric system but common people keep using imperial conversions from it while most others in professional use use metric. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_customary_units If you look into US vaults... metric: 









> Hopefully this setup grows on me, but I'm not too hopeful. It's a shame the ASUS/Acer 4k 120hz HDR panels are so small. 27"? No thanks. I'd spend $2k in a heartbeat for 4k 120hz, let alone 4k 120hz HDR, but not for a 27". LCDs have been the same for the last 15+ years - a depressing compromise where you have to pick the least-awful option available and deal with the downsides.


Yeah. They've killed off most nice monitor sized panels, all the IPS with ATW or other glow reducing polarization filter are gone, there may be one super expensive EIZO if even that which has it. Yet you can get IPS with this filter on cheapo China mobile phones, I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it myself on mine and no one advertises or mentions it in specifications.

---

Vertical lines, some have it some don't, it's a lottery, exchange it if you get the lines and like the monitor overall otherwise. This goes for any monitor since there is often no quality control worth a damn at factory.



> Who would have thought that after all this progress such an important aspect of the PC would still be in such a terrible mess.


It's not getting any better. Over the past 6 years all they did was release a limited number of new panels, one worse than the other. And still only 4 are 100Hz+ @ 1440p, at 1080p there is only TN and VA, at 4k there is the overpriced AUO IPS now and that Korean thing.

Your 1080Ti is more than fine for 2160p. For the 15h a month. Man, I can do that in a day when binging something new >_<

850F is wider gamut.
XV272U is 95% DCI-P3 or so they spec it so far.

I don't know the 4k panels and monitors well, there are some cheap ones and those are almost always VA but in 43" some cheap IPS do exist as well as the Philips with VA and a few local dimming zones.
4k is nice but for desktop use it needs a large screen and for gaming a 1080Ti or better. Or one can use 200% scaling on 24-27" and game on 1080p.

If all you worry about are the vertical lines on this LG then that's pretty damn good and with your higher viewing distance you won't be as put off by the VA viewing angles. Let's face it, there is only 1 panel that is 1440p 144Hz+ 31.5" FLAT, it's this AUO VA in LG and Pixio. Samsung made their curved and ruined it, it was the first one I tried over a year ago now.


----------



## Abaidor

For color proofing I am going to order is the EIZO which also covers Adobe RGB and call it a day. It will do the job fine and it is 1920X1200 for some nice extra vertical lines at 24".

For the second large main display for multitasking and casual gaming I narrowing it down to the following options:


*32" 2560X1440
*
1) Give the LG a try from Amazon.de and in the worst case scenario pack it and send it back. This is my best gaming option but not great for work.

2) Another alternative to the cheap AOC seems to be the Viewsonic VX3276 (must be the same panel) that looks better made with VESA mount too and 75Hz. This is better than nothing and it is so cheap that I won't be that critical with it. A true stop gap solution.


*32" 4K 3840X2160
*
Get a good 100% sRGB 4K IPS 60Hz panel for use with 125% scaling that will be nice for multitasking and design work while also fine but not great for my casual gaming needs. I am looking into these and narrowing it down to:


-Benq PD3200U (For the moment I am considering this vs the LG that seems better for work but worse for gaming)​
-Benq PV3200pt  - This looks like it has 75Hz refresh rate is this correct? I think its damn expensive though!!​
-LG 32UD99 seems to have almost everything (100% sRGB, DCI-P3 83.3% - ok Adobe RGB 83.5%) but only 60Hz and an ok price but could be cheaper. Among other 4K models I think I am considering this.​
-Asus ProArt PA329Q is expensive just to gain some extra Adobe RGB coverage that I won't need. I am not even thinking about the PA32UC-K HDR because besides its too high price it's still 60Hz and has compromises. The Benq SW320 is ok but still expensive and compromises.​

So for 4K it's Benq PD3200U and LG 32UD99 it seems......Any other suggestions between the LG850G and these two 4K panels. I know they are different categories and the first compromise gaming while the second compromises Design work. LOL it looks like I need 3 monitors!!!!


----------



## JackCY

The problem with VX3276-2K-MHD is that it's pricey, maybe it has the same panel and is available few months earlier but +20% in price compared to AOC :/ And it still doesn't have height adjust only VESA mount. And the biggest blow is that it's 60Hz not 75Hz @ 1440p.

http://www.viewsonicglobal.com/publ...y/VX3276-2K-MHD/VX3276-2K-mhd_UG_ENG.pdf?pass

And a review confirms this as they would normally do response times at 60 and 75Hz instead they only did 60Hz. They use the old specs trick where they say oh look 75Hz but that's at a low resolution not at native.
Also shops list it as 60Hz.

Now you know why this Viewsonic is not popular (and I forgot it even exists). 60Hz @ 240 EUR vs 75Hz @ 200 EUR (AOC)

PV BenQ is video production if I remember right, check their webpage and specs. These always cost a fortune.
There is newer PD3220U https://www.benq.com/en/monitor/designer/pd3220u.html with 95% DCI-P3. I don't think it's sold yet.

LG 32UD99 is nice but as all of their 8x, 9x models it's pricey really pricey.

I would say 32GK850F but if you must have Gsync then 850G.


----------



## Abaidor

JackCY said:


> The problem with VX3276-2K-MHD is that it's pricey, maybe it has the same panel and is available few months earlier but +20% in price compared to AOC :/ And it still doesn't have height adjust only VESA mount. And the biggest blow is that it's 60Hz not 75Hz @ 1440p.
> 
> http://www.viewsonicglobal.com/publ...y/VX3276-2K-MHD/VX3276-2K-mhd_UG_ENG.pdf?pass
> 
> And a review confirms this as they would normally do response times at 60 and 75Hz instead they only did 60Hz. They use the old specs trick where they say oh look 75Hz but that's at a low resolution not at native.
> Also shops list it as 60Hz.
> 
> Now you know why this Viewsonic is not popular (and I forgot it even exists). 60Hz @ 240 EUR vs 75Hz @ 200 EUR (AOC)
> 
> PV BenQ is video production if I remember right, check their webpage and specs. These always cost a fortune.
> There is newer PD3220U https://www.benq.com/en/monitor/designer/pd3220u.html with 95% DCI-P3. I don't think it's sold yet.
> 
> LG 32UD99 is nice but as all of their 8x, 9x models it's pricey really pricey.
> 
> I would say 32GK850F but if you must have Gsync then 850G.



Damn Viewsonic - off my list! LOL

The video production BenQ is also out.

LG 32UD99 now has come down in price it seems and I can get it for 668 EUR (no VAT - Company purchase) which is 108 Euros more than the 850G. It is not a big difference if I am going to get a better panel - only 60Hz though which will not matter for my casual gaming especially @ 4K where more than 60 frames is not easy - maybe in the future with 3080Tis, but not now. I think I can live without G-Sync and with 60Hz for a few more years...(not gaming much anyway)

So which one would you get between the 32UD99 & 850G?


----------



## JackCY

Personally I've already tried 32GK850G and as I sit 75cm away a 31.5" VA is hard to like viewing angles wise, plus response times are slow for blacks negating 100Hz+ for some transitions. It's as good as it gets for monitor sized VA though, yet.
850G can be found at 560 EUR or so, at least if you wait, that's what I paid for it more or less with 20%ish VAT. Compared to that a 32UD99 is sure much more expensive.

Hard to tell what amount of glow will there be on 32UDxx, or BLB, still for non gaming use which you seem to have overwhelmingly more it's most likely better.

LG 32UD99, don't know who else reviewed it. It seems to have a nice contrast for IPS.
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32ud99-w

If you don't want or need DCI-P3 then there is 32UD89.

With your GPU I would go for 4k 60Hz.

If I will get 32GKxxx again then it's 850F.


----------



## Abaidor

Thanks a lot for your feedback! It really helps. 

The viewing angles is no simple issue for me since sometimes I might need to ask somebody to sit next to me and discuss what's on screen. Then the other issue that I thought of is that I don't want to have the 24" Eizo that far away (1m) since then it will be small and don't want to have one monitor close and the other far away - I work on both at the same time. 

I think it's time to dive into 4K that will also allow me to check in practice how our clients digital projects (web projects) will transition to the 4K future mainstream display reality. Also I will put my GPU to some better use - it had it easy for long enough. 

I am building another PC for my little son that will be 100% gaming oriented in a playroom so really if a sudden need for high FPS gaming arises I can do so there...


----------



## pewpewlazer

After some more back-and-forth between the 32GK850G and 32UD59, and getting acclimated to their smaller 32" size, I'm mostly satisfied with my purchase (other than the dead pixel that's almost smack dead center in the middle of my screen, ugh).

1440p at 32" is still pretty vomit inducing on the desktop, but it isn't THAT bad for gaming. The minimal input lag and high refresh rate offset the pixelated potato looking graphics by far for FPS games.

It's not perfect, but sadly it's the only option if you want a 120hz+ gsync display in a proper size. If you've never experienced 4k, this thing is the bees knees.

With that said, having used multiple 24", 27", 32", and 40" displays of varying resolutions and quality over the past decade or so, 32" is definitely the "ideal" size for a "typical" desk setup IMO. The sheer size and impressiveness of a 40-43" at a ~2.5' viewing distance is impressive no doubt, and it's nice to be able to lean back in your chair and still have a "big" screen, but honestly it's just too damn big for FPS games. The size makes it impossible to focus on anything in your peripheral vision. For us non-l33t-pr0-cyber-athleet folks, 32" strikes the best balance between big enough to be enjoyable and small enough to play well on.


----------



## JackCY

Thanks pewpewlazer, much appreciated to hear your experience 

It seems similar to me as well, 31.5" being as big as I may probably tolerate for gaming and 1440p at that size is same as 23.5" 1080p so nothing special but the bonus is zero scaling issues. 4k is nice but even at 31.5" it's probably tricky to use as most people would need 150% scaling for some applications that do not always adapt very well. I always hate scaling in Windows... And 31.5" 4k IPS so far are pricey, seems easier to go 40-43" IPS 4k selection wise, in VA yes there are options.

If you have dead pixels on a new unit... it's best to return/exchange if you have that option.

Personally I'm trying AOC Q3279VWFD8 as it's right now for 170 EUR shipped: https://www.overclock.net/forum/327-online-deals/1713084-alza-aoc-q3279vwfd8-170-eur.html
But most of their regional sites are getting overloaded by sheer amount of customers as a number of their deals started this morning at the same time. Aka "black Friday" 2 weeks early until black Friday.
Will see how it is and what kind of quality as there seems to be a variance reported by customers for the backlight.

It's crazy that even today a 100Hz+ monitor costs 3x the price with worse panel technology than 60-75Hz variants


----------



## HowYesNo

so comming from Benq BL3200PT which is in no way gaming monitor, would it be worth to switch to this LG?
Size and resolution is fine by me, don't notice pixels, or lack of sharpnes compared to 4K which i don't need. i want g-sync and find VA suitable with black better than IPS. what i miss from IPS monitor is color saturation. I can notice diference in colors when looking at friend samsung CF27H90 (i think. 27'' ips curved 1080p).
so in short, if i can get a decent price for used Benq BL3200PT do I buy this LG32GK850G?
what else is there with specs:
32'', 1440p, g-sync, VA, ar good IPS.


----------



## JackCY

There is LG 32GK850G and Acer Z321QU and nothing else probably. Why? Because of Gsync requirement. I don't know anyone who got the Z321QU, it's curved and that is undesirable for many people, it also adds backlight/BLB issues. Z321QU has been available a long while but no one seems much interested in it.

VA always has poor saturation dependence on viewing angles. 32GK850G is quite desaturated at angles/25% around it's edges watching from 75cm.

It's up to you if you think it's worth switching from 60Hz VA to 165Hz VA no one can answer that for you.


----------



## Abaidor

LoL this display thing is driving me crazy.....I am trying hard to come to a final decision and I keep going back and forward or running circles around a given technical reality. 

It looks like one needs 3 different monitors in order to cover booth color critical work, multitasking with large workspace and finally gaming. Displays are becoming like gold clubs, you need a set in order to deal with the various use cases......


----------



## Fanu

for color critical work none of the gaming monitors will suffice (maybe the 4K 144Hz HDR ones) - you're better off with a separate monitor for working (IPS, color accurate, only 60Hz) and one for gaming (1440p, 144Hz, VA/IPS)

or get a 60Hz 34"/38" ultrawide (or 32" 4K 60Hz IPS) that will be color calibrated and enjoy nice colors and plenty of workspace but kinda **** gaming experience in fast paced games due to only 60Hz refresh rate


----------



## JackCY

Abaidor said:


> LoL this display thing is driving me crazy.....I am trying hard to come to a final decision and I keep going back and forward or running circles around a given technical reality.
> 
> It looks like one needs 3 different monitors in order to cover booth color critical work, multitasking with large workspace and finally gaming. Displays are becoming like gold clubs, you need a set in order to deal with the various use cases......


OLED 4k/8k TV for movies. 24-27" TN 144Hz+ for gaming (not casual, for casual IPS and some VA are usable especially IPS). 24-27" 4k IPS with hardware calibration at best for graphics. 31.5" 1440p or 31.5"+ 4k for web/office/work.

You can cross out OLED monitors for now.
Next fastest is TN then IPS and then the slowest smearing snail is VA (nicer fast out of black VAs exist in TV sizes but not monitor sizes yet  ).

Get some IPS 24-27" 4k for graphics, PD2700U or similar or even more expensive ones with hardware calibrations.
Then some mix of gaming vs general use out of the TN/IPS/VA offerings depending on what you prefer. IPS is a good middle ground but the only 144Hz IPS sucks from AUO.
You wrote this before and it's a good approach to have a nice monitor for graphics when you need it and then something general for the rest.


----------



## HowYesNo

pewpewlazer said:


> After some more back-and-forth between the 32GK850G and 32UD59, and getting acclimated to their smaller 32" size, I'm mostly satisfied with my purchase (other than the dead pixel that's almost smack dead center in the middle of my screen, ugh).
> 
> *1440p at 32" is still pretty vomit inducing on the desktop*, but it isn't THAT bad for gaming. The minimal input lag and high refresh rate offset the pixelated potato looking graphics by far for FPS games.
> 
> It's not perfect, but sadly it's the only option if you want a 120hz+ gsync display in a proper size. If you've never experienced 4k, this thing is the bees knees.
> 
> With that said, having used multiple 24", 27", 32", and 40" displays of varying resolutions and quality over the past decade or so, 32" is definitely the "ideal" size for a "typical" desk setup IMO. The sheer size and impressiveness of a 40-43" at a ~2.5' viewing distance is impressive no doubt, and it's nice to be able to lean back in your chair and still have a "big" screen, but honestly it's just too damn big for FPS games. The size makes it impossible to focus on anything in your peripheral vision. For us non-l33t-pr0-cyber-athleet folks, 32" strikes the best balance between big enough to be enjoyable and small enough to play well on.


i don't understand how 1440p at 32'' is vomit inducing to you. i sit aroung 75-80 cm (cant reach it wit hand and fingers streched) from mine and i find no issue. also watch movie from couch behind at around 3,5meter. I see no banding, discoloration, on BL3200PT.


----------



## JackCY

He's not sitting at his computer  emptying his stomach into a bucket every time he has to use 32" 1440p. It's a joke, meaning that 32" 1440p has the same low PPI as standard 24" 1080p thus you pay more and get no improvement in PPI. This is a bad thing for some but a good thing for others as you can use 32" 1440p with 100% scaling = no scaling issues with any apps. It's sad that even in 2018 the scaling has still not been fully resolved and probably never will be on Windows, problem is some fonts and apps/GUIs were never meant and made to scale.


----------



## ColinMacLaren

How is the overall picture quality compared to the Samsung C32HG70? I have been using the latter for a while but the image lacked sharpness and colours were not satisfying comapred to the IPS panels I was used to. 

I am also debating between LG 32GK850G and LG 34UC89G-B.


----------



## JackCY

I've tried AG322QCX same panel as C32HG70 only different backlight. It is slower response times and more blacks smearing than 27" HG70 Samsung VA, AUO VA in this LG, Pixio, BenQ, Acer is similar in blacks smearing and response times to 27" HG70 (JG50/52 probably the same). I have no had sharpness issues that I remember with AG322QCX and C27HG70 if anything is tiny bit oversharpened, barely and I didn't see people complaining about Samsung HG70 panel sharpness except for 32" pixel structure but that is kind of the norm with larger VA.
Colors on VA even at 27" suck, are poor, and there is no other way around it until they improve VA viewing angles, AUO VA actually has worse color viewing angles than Samsung VA HG70, it gets more desaturated but it has much better black viewing angles, minimal VA glow, no uniformity issues and is actually usable.

Do not bother with 2560x1080px monitors. You want 3440x1440px - 3840x1600px.

AUO VA is uniform and nice, it is, but with sRGB backlight and the VA desaturation with viewing angle it looks dull overall. Even Q3279VWFD8 (IPS ADS from BOE) looks better and is 400-500 EUR cheaper.

If you want to try this AUO VA I would really recommend getting the wider gamut version that will have a bit extra saturation. Such as 32GK850F. Of course some people cannot be without Gsync and are willing to pay +100-200 EUR for it instead of using adaptive sync that isn't brand locked but the 32GK850G has only standard sRGB gamut. PCMonitors shows gamut on their measurement image fairly similar between C27HG70, 32GK850F, AG322QCX and Q3279VWFD8 but from my experience this is also affected quite a bit by monitor calibration at the factory and AG322QCX in that was awful oversaturating and making red tint to skin colors etc. C27HG70 was OK and peak pure red/green colors looked "unreal" probably because of Qdots and what color spectrum they are able to produce. Q3279VWFD8 looks fine, no tints really, no crazy colors that look "unreal" and pop too much. The "unreal" is not bad but if you look at pure red/green large areas on screen in some game or web, it can look too intense.

Plus your C32HG70 has local dimming, limited 8 zones but it is nice to have, it's curve is not nor it's smearing.

If you don't like colors on VA especially around edges of the panel, your only option is to go to IPS again. Even 32GK850F would not be a cheap sidegrade to do and you won't get better color viewing angles out of it.


----------



## Molitro

Hi.
I'm looking to finally get to a high refresh rate monitor, and the 32GK850G seems to be the only one that checks all the boxes of what I want (I'd rather have the contrast of VA than the color accuracy of an IPS, as glowy blacks annoy the hell out of me but I'm nowhere near picky in terms of color accuracy, I want 16:9, 32" 1440p... all that jazz).
I assume there still is nothing in the near future that will trump this LG? Just to be in the lookout for under 600€ drops in Amazon.

Also having a GTX1080 that most likely will stay for years to come, and playing some games where getting consistent high framerate doens't quite happen, I also assume I'll be better off with the G variant and it's G-sync than the F model, even with the annoyances that could come with it.


----------



## JackCY

There are no real price drops I've seen for LG 850G/F in EU. 650 EUR for 850G, I paid 560 EUR some weeks back, 850F 540 EUR, been that way a long time at local shops for me. More or less the same and no good deals around this weekend.
Only Acer XV272U (probably Innolux panel, DP1.4 etc. with new electronics finally which could hopefully resolve the never ending blurriness issue that previous AUO based monitors have unless they copy paste it over out of spite in image processing code) and VG271U (sold in Asia right now) are to come Q1 2019 to shops finally. Haven't seen or heard of any new 31.5" panels. You can check TFTcentral blog/news as they try to track the display announcements and list overviews for each panel maker or monitor maker.

Blacks are OK but still lackluster LCD, it's not a huge difference to nice IPS and far off from local dimming models. The only thing that will help LCD somewhat is when they finally start using a nice many zone no latency local dimming. I wasn't impressed with blacks on this LG since I've seen Samsung VA with and without local dimming before.


----------



## Molitro

JackCY said:


> There are no real price drops I've seen for LG 850G/F in EU. 650 EUR for 850G, I paid 560 EUR some weeks back, 850F 540 EUR, been that way a long time at local shops for me. More or less the same and no good deals around this weekend.


Didn't I read you (or someone else) mention Amazon.de and 5xx€? Currently it's at 688, price at which I won't buy it, but since I'm not in a hurry I'll wait it out for a while in case they drop it.
For a monitor I'd rather buy on Amazon just for the easy of returning or changing in case of defects.

In any case, talking about the blacks, as long as it's somewhere near my current VA (I think it'd be slightly worse, but that should be enough), it'd be fine. Watching the IPS screens around me in dark or dim rooms the glow is just not bareable for me, and I always keep my room quite dim or even with no light at night, so unless there's a great IPS around, it's pretty much a no go.
I have to choose the ghosting of a VA, which doens't bother me THAT much, over the glow of IPS (case in point is me using a Benq BL3200PT right now, I'm sure the notably faster LG will be enough for me. I just don't need the 10 bit color Benq at all, it's being criminally underused in my hands, so I might aswell go for a high refresh rate I'll actually use).


----------



## JackCY

Blacks: TN 0.3, IPS 0.2, VA 0.1 cd/m^2 @ 260 cd/m^2 white brightness. ==> Contrast TN 867:1, IPS 1300:1, VA 2600:1.

553.76 EUR + VAT difference. Used to sit on 659 EUR for a long time, bet it will go down in price in spring as they try to clear stock stuck from previous year. Right now locally it's 636 EUR so Amazon and German shops etc. on Geizhals are milking a bit. Maybe low stock/supply in the channel, don't want to sell out so soon before holidays.

Yeah it's a trade off with most LCDs when it comes to blacks. TN no blacks often bright gamma but can have nice fast image, IPS varying brightness and orientation of glow (one side is brighter, they used to put it on top where it is least visible but lately panels have it either right or left side) some are OK some are not and blacks on modern IPS are nice and fast, VA glow everywhere but not as bright at least on this AUO VA but blacks are terribly slow. IPS with local dimming and glow removing filter or OLED, that's the only good blacks around.

If you're fine with VA it is a good VA.


----------



## Molitro

All right, that's good info, I'll keep looking at the possibilities before deciding.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pinion

So I have the vertical lines issue. In any game with semi-fast movement I get very fine vertical lines showing up on the screen. I've had the monitor since August. I haven't scanned the whole thread. There are some without the lines right? How is lg's exchange policy? Going to be an unpleasant and long process I'm sure.

edit - The vertical lines are mostly gone at 165hz with response time set to "fastest". Is there any reason not to run at the overclocked 165 hz refresh rate? Heat? I had only gone up to 144hz previously. Vertical lines were much more noticeable at 144/120 hz refresh with response time set to fast instead of faster. Setting it to fast response instead of faster seems to be the main factor. The vertical lines are much harder to notice if not mostly gone completely.

If you don't have vertical lines in games, are you using the fastest response time setting? Do you see the vertical lines at the second fastest response time setting? I notice more smearing when I scroll on a dark background with darker text on the fastest response time setting but I don't see vertical lines in games. Less smearing while scrolling on the second fastest setting but very easily discernible vertical lines in g sync games.


----------



## pewpewlazer

HowYesNo said:


> i don't understand how 1440p at 32'' is vomit inducing to you. i sit aroung 75-80 cm (cant reach it wit hand and fingers streched) from mine and i find no issue. also watch movie from couch behind at around 3,5meter. I see no banding, discoloration, on BL3200PT.


And I don't understand how you watch movies on a 32" screen from 3.5 meters away. That's ~11.5 for you American folks out there. 32" looks small from 3.5 FEET, let alone 3.5 METERS.

Have you ever seen a 32" 1440p and 32" 4k side by side? I sit ~80cm from both on a daily basis. 1440p might as well be a 640x480 17" CRT in comparison


----------



## Molitro

pewpewlazer said:


> And I don't understand how you watch movies on a 32" screen from 3.5 meters away. That's ~11.5 for you American folks out there. 32" looks small from 3.5 FEET, let alone 3.5 METERS.
> 
> Have you ever seen a 32" 1440p and 32" 4k side by side? I sit ~80cm from both on a daily basis. 1440p might as well be a 640x480 17" CRT in comparison


You do like your hyperbole.

1440p is fine in 32" if you don't sit very close to the monitor. In my case in my usual sitting position I'm at about 90-100 cm away, and my experience with my current 1440p 32" is just fine. 4k would be nice? Sure, but if you're not gonna use it for up close work in fine detail, 1440p looks perfectly nice.
hence why I'm not willing to go back to anything smaller than 32". It'd be easier to pick among the 27" that are available, but once I placed the Benq on my desk there was no going back. Playing on this size is a blast, and I also use it for watching TV shows and such from farther away (2-2.5 meters), so double down for the size being great.

On this note, from what I can tell there's really nothing else than this LG that fits what I want, and since I'm fine with VA (more so should be on the faster panel of the LG), and as it happens it has had a bit of a drop in price for the "Cyber Monday" crap they do around here after Black Friday, I decided I'm picking one up from Amazon to test it out and decide if I want to keep it hands on.


----------



## JackCY

Watch out for blurry image on 850G, if you don't like that try the 850F/650F that has sharpness adjustment or maybe the PX329. Vertical lines in movement on light shades is another thing to check, beside that the monitor is relatively OK compared to lottery on other 144Hz monitors, minus never solved about every 10h pop up of OSD on 850G. I still think 850G is probably worst deal of them all especially when it costs more than 850F.

32" 1440p = 100% scaling = no scaling issues with any apps, 1440p = decent fast game play and a good trade off between pixel count and performance.
4k is nice but so is 5k and so is 8k ..., but it's still not very practical due to apps scaling issues and needing one of the most powerful GPUs made yet to run any sensible performance in modern games.

Getting used to 31.5" size at 75cm doesn't take long, a couple days for games that are especially sensitive to changes in monitor size or FOV of any kind. At least for me it takes about couple days to adjust 23.5" to 31.5".

Always have an easy way to return the product if you don't like it or simply get a defective one. This is especially applicable to monitor purchases.


----------



## Molitro

JackCY said:


> Always have an easy way to return the product if you don't like it or simply get a defective one. This is especially applicable to monitor purchases.


Yeah, hence using Amazon.

I'll give it a good check, compare it side by side with the Benq (which is good on color and has particularly good view angles for a VA), and decide if it's worth it for me. 

I'm going for the G because of: 
Blur doesn't bother me that much (hell, I play CS:GO from time to time on my BL3200PT).
For all the crap that come with G-Sync, I do have a 1080 and will make use of it, so might aswell get it.
And the price right now on Amazon is actually cheaper for the G than the F.

The PX329 from what I see could be a damn good value, but being in Europe I'm kinda screwed on that one.


You've been very helpful, JackCY, so thanks again.


----------



## JackCY

Are you sure? I checked before and now again, 688 EUR for 850G, was 669 EUR until 22nd, other shops cheapest around 650, hmm 638 EUR on Spanish Amazon. 850F 553 EUR now but it can be found elsewhere for 540 EUR still.
Yeah Pixio is north America only still. If they ever decide to sell elsewhere. but even Nixeus doesn't really.

So that's still about 100 EUR more for 850G compared to 850F.


----------



## HowYesNo

pewpewlazer said:


> And I don't understand how you watch movies on a 32" screen from 3.5 meters away. That's ~11.5 for you American folks out there. 32" looks small from 3.5 FEET, let alone 3.5 METERS.
> 
> Have you ever seen a 32" 1440p and 32" 4k side by side? I sit ~80cm from both on a daily basis. 1440p might as well be a 640x480 17" CRT in comparison


I have measured now. surfing and gaming my head is at 75-80cm away (2,46 feet). and while watching movies on this monitor which is same size as my 10 years old TV in living room, my head is at around 290 -300cm (9,5 feet).
and i see things quite fine, can read subtitles with no issue. this might look small to Americans as things over there are supposedly bigger.
bellow is a photo of what I am looking at. (movie is a bad copy of predator)


----------



## Molitro

Yeah, I was just checking german Amazon and saw the F at 553. In Spain (where I'm buying the G) it's over 100 more. Well, a bit under 100 extra for G-Sync... Sucks, but I'll still make significant use of it.

Guess I'll decide after testing it.


----------



## JackCY

You can try "Keepa.com" to track prices on all Amazon local sites you want to buy from. Doesn't really matter IMHO on which you buy as they will ship from the same warehouses in EU anyway or where ever they want to get rid of stock. My .de ordered 850G came from Italy, well Italy certainly isn't Germany but most other monitors did come from Germany. Same with many headphones those often come from Austrian warehouse. Just check the Amazon you choose ships to you and pays return shipping, you can talk to them in English etc. and then it doesn't matter if it's .de or .es, .it, .fr, ...
.co.uk not sure but I would not buy there, often expensive and since it's out of EU or soon to be, no thanks to that.


----------



## Molitro

Yeah in the Europe sites pretty much doens't matter at all where you buy. When I'm buying anything mostly I just choose the cheapest one.
In this case it just happenned to be the spanish site where the G got the price drop, I just didn't see the F being that much cheaper in the german site until later (not that it mattered for now. Tearing and sttutering do bother me, so unless there's something particularly wrong I think I'll eat nVidia's crap and pay the extra. At least it seems like it works mostly without headaches).

Looks like there's low stock of the G version in general, too. In fact In the last hour or two the stock and restock info and dates have been changing.


----------



## elgreco14

Since the 650F/850F doesn't have its own topic, I thought I would ask my question in here. Currently, I am looking for an upgrade for my Asus MG279Q. I want to buy a monitor which has a backlight strobing implementation in it. I am debating to go for XB271HU (IPS) or PQ279Q or the 650F/850F. 

The XB271HU and PQ279Q have very good backlight strobing, but the 650F/850F reviews on the backlight strobing is nonexistent. PCmonitors.info said they couldn't get the backlight strobing to work on the 850F. So I wanted to know if any of the people who own this panel, got the backlight strobing to work on the LG monitors...

PS 
If anyone has suggestions for better backlight strobing monitors, I am glad to hear about them.


----------



## JackCY

I have not seen that many 850F/650F owners here and never did anyone confirm the strobing to work and even if it does on VA with smearing blacks it will be far from nice. Reviews said it doesn't work and I think 1 user here confirmed it not working.
Best strobing is probably on BenQ TN monitors where you can use a software tool to fine tune the strobing parameters to remove crosstalk.

PG279Q would not touch with a 10m pole.
XB271HU is getting replaced, well adaptive sync variants are: XV272U (probably Innolux panel from 1 leak or Innolux swapped backlight on an AUO panel but that makes no sense to me since AUO = Acer Unipac Optoelectronics so Acer gets their panels first and swapping in a different backlight isn't hard to do at AUO for Acer) and VG271U.


----------



## elgreco14

JackCY said:


> I have not seen that many 850F/650F owners here and never did anyone confirm the strobing to work and even if it does on VA with smearing blacks it will be far from nice. Reviews said it doesn't work and I think 1 user here confirmed it not working.
> Best strobing is probably on BenQ TN monitors where you can use a software tool to fine tune the strobing parameters to remove crosstalk.
> 
> PG279Q would not touch with a 10m pole.
> XB271HU is getting replaced, well adaptive sync variants are: XV272U (probably Innolux panel from 1 leak or Innolux swapped backlight on an AUO panel but that makes no sense to me since AUO = Acer Unipac Optoelectronics so Acer gets their panels first and swapping in a different backlight isn't hard to do at AUO for Acer) and VG271U.


Why shouldn't I touch the PG279Q? It uses the same panel as MG279Q. And currently I got very lucky and I got a flawless panel. I saw that the PG279Q had very good motion persistence.

XV272U will come Q1 though, and then waiting for a decent review we are months away..

But VA + backlight strobing is a lost cause I suppose haha ;p


----------



## JackCY

XV272U is January 2019 expected in a shop in EU. Q1 is realistic. Don't need a review, "just buy it" then return it if you don't like it.

PG279Q is one of the worst lotteries out of all M270DAN2.x based monitors, endless BLB issues thanks to their botched frame. Plus you gotta deal with ASUS in any RMA if you're not in EU etc. and good luck with that, had to do that once in EU because retailer was as bad as ASUS, never again, the horror stories about ASUS warranty handling are real.

Current VA monitor panels + strobing, yes a lost cause for now.

I've yet to see a flawless LCD panel (defect free, uniform, ...), this AUO VA in LG+Pixio is quite close though.

Didn't see 32GK850F drop at all, not below 540 EUR where it has been for a long time now, yet in US... they have PX329 for 350-400 USD, for that money sure I would get it, it's way more reasonable considering it's drawbacks.


----------



## elgreco14

I see. But I rather wait for a review. I don't really have the tools to check most important things of a panel.

I will hold off on buying a new panel for the coming months then. And wait if the new 1440p high refresh panels will be any better.

Anyway thanks for your hindsight!


----------



## Nivity

I am waiting for the new LG panels personally.
In the 27" space is the forthcoming LM270WQA panel, with a 2560 x 1440 resolution and 165Hz refresh rate.

Finally some other manufacturer than AU. Hope early next year for these.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/high_refresh_rate.htm#ips


----------



## JackCY

Nivity said:


> I am waiting for the new LG panels personally.
> In the 27" space is the forthcoming LM270WQA panel, with a 2560 x 1440 resolution and 165Hz refresh rate.
> 
> Finally some other manufacturer than AU. Hope early next year for these.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/high_refresh_rate.htm#ips


No chance buddy 



> In the 27" space is the forthcoming LM270WQA panel, with a 2560 x 1440 resolution and 165Hz refresh rate. *It's not expected to go in to production until December 2018* though.


Maybe in 2020. If hey start producing in 2019 maybe end of 2019 we see some products with it announced and then released in shops in 2020.

We don't necessarily need a special new IPS panel that is super duper fast, would be nice yes but many current IPS can run 100Hz response times no problem, some even 144Hz with the right OD. Hell even VA might do it according to rtings measurements in TVs response time wise when they want to and tune the OD right. But they do not offer the panels at that speed and then no one bothers almost to offer their monitors with those panels at higher refresh rate, sometimes you get a 60Hz panel that a monitor runs at 75Hz, or 100Hz ultrawide at 120Hz. Problem is they also like to cheap out on the input boards and electronics which then may not always be able to keep up with the increased bandwidth of say [email protected] Some new even "cheap" monitors come with DP1.4 now but of course they still limit their refresh rates and lock them down so you can't OC when using DP etc. When you send signal at higher refresh the monitor detects it and says "out of range", "not supported signal", etc. The electronics couldn't care less but firmware does.

The XV272U was posted in other thread as being Innolux:


----------



## Molitro

So, I've been messing with the LG for a few hours now. I have to say I'm pretty satisfied.

In terms of quality control, no defective pixels, quite uniform panel, no apparent issues. Pretty much everything as expected, worse viewing angles (both monitors star to break at similar angles, but the change is slightly bigger in the LG. Nothing that really bothers me though).
The jump from 60 to 144hz is interesting to say the least. In windows the difference is pretty dramatic, of course, and then in-game it was pretty much exactly what I guessed would happen: the first experience being something like "ok, cool, very responsive, smooth... probably not as big a change as they make it out to be", and then going back to 60 and it looking like a slideshow.
The image quality also looks better, sharper, because of it having so little blur in comparison.

G-sync is also proving to be useful. Big dick games feel great upwards of 100 FPS. 

And when it comes to the ghosting, I honestly only really pick it up on sythetic testing, so who cares.

Therefore I'm keeping it.


----------



## gujukal

How is this monitor with fast paced games like Overwatch and CS etc? Would it feel sluggish compared to my old Benq XL2420Z with 144hz? My Benq is TN so i guess it would have lower input lag but maybe the old TN's are not much faster than the current VA-panels? I want a more immersive experience but still don't wanna perform worse in fast paced competetive games than with my Benq.


----------



## Fanu

I play BF4/1, UT and Quake Champions - switched over to this LG from Acer XB270Hbmjdprz which is a 27" 1080p 1ms TN monitor 

didnt notice any difference in response times or lag - I play at 144Hz (not at OC 165Hz)

it will get you some time getting used to the size of this monitor in FPS games (might wanna increase FOV slightly) - but when you get used to it its awesome and immersive experience, I never feel that I am missing out


----------



## Kajiki

My 32GK850G that I've owned since July appears to have developed inversion artifacts. I first noticed it when flying in DCS and looking around with trackir. It's generally visible when flying over lighter colored, shallow water. At first I thought it was an issue with DCS itself but I've tried to reproduce the issue on my plain jane 1080p 60hz monitor and I can't. Also, the pixel inversion test on testufo.com looks like a mess. Blurry with vertical lines. The same test on my Asus 1080p 60hz monitor looks perfectly fine.

I looked for issues like this when I first received the monitor and didn't find any problems with it so of course I'm well passed my return period from Amazon. My only option is to attempt RMA with LG ????


----------



## smoke2

Why is here recomended 32GK850F? It has probably only wider color gamut, which brings almost nothing for users not doing graphics editing, but beside this. Why it should be a better monitor than 32GK850G?


----------



## lightsout

I picked up the 32GK650F-B over BF for $300, I am pretty stoked on it, not sure what the big difference is from this monitor? Mine is 144hz I know that.


----------



## Molitro

smoke2 said:


> Why is here recomended 32GK850F? It has probably only wider color gamut, which brings almost nothing for users not doing graphics editing, but beside this. Why it should be a better monitor than 32GK850G?


Cheaper because of no G-sync, and has motion blur reduction (although I don't seem to to need it at all).



gujukal said:


> How is this monitor with fast paced games like Overwatch and CS etc? Would it feel sluggish compared to my old Benq XL2420Z with 144hz? My Benq is TN so i guess it would have lower input lag but maybe the old TN's are not much faster than the current VA-panels? I want a more immersive experience but still don't wanna perform worse in fast paced competetive games than with my Benq.


According to tftcentral it's a pretty fast monitor in terms of input lag, with messured 6.4ms of lag. Not quite in the 4ms range of the fastest, but still "class 1" (class 1 being "Less than 8ms / 1 frame lag at 120Hz - should be fine for gamers, even at high levels").

Feels very agile to me, although I do come from a fairly slow one (like 23ms of lag).


----------



## MonarchX

I absolutely LOVE this monitor!!! I gave up my Eizo Foris FG2421, which had better contrast ratio, but suffered from too many issues. I run this LG beast as 120Hz because TFT Central reported that at 144Hz and 165Hz the response time does not catch up with refresh rate or something like that. Regardless, 1440p + 120-165Hz + G-Sync + 2500:1 contrast ratio after calibration + 31.5" + great viewing angles + mild anti-glare coating = best there is on the market when it comes to both image quality and speed. No dead pixels for me! G-Sync sometimes doesn't work in some games, but it's NVidia driver issues, not monitor issue.


----------



## Maten

JackCY said:


> I haven't tried the contrast vs colors hack if it's accurate or not to push contrast low and colors high. Often the default setting is best contrast wise and color accuracy depends on how well monitor manufacturer calibrated it, sometimes a little change can be done via RGB sliders in OSD at cost of contrast but more often than not a gamma curve change on of or all channels is needed and not possible to be done by user in the monitor.
> 144-165Hz works fine. Gamma 3 closest to 2.2 on the faulty unit I received. Gsync ON Fast OD, Gsync OFF Faster OD works best. Black stabilizer OFF.
> Brightness to taste, contrast default 70, RGB default 50/50/50 since there is no gamma curve adjustment to fix the messed up blue channel on unit I'm looking at.
> 
> I have no problem running 1440p 165Hz in some games, it all depends on game/app you run. Smearing seemed the same to me no matter what refresh rate I tried, no magic overdrive that works better on any of them. Plus with Gsync ON the OD is likely dynamically adjusted anyway and not fixed so it's silly not to run 144/165Hz with Gsync ON. And Gsync ON has more aggressive OD where even Fast will artifact=over/undershoot.


Long time since I asked that, but I tested couple of days ago that it looks a lot better with that my configuration than those monitor warm or normal settings. I have philips hue at "6500k" in my gaming room so its easy to compare how they look. With normal settings they looked green after looking on monitor.


----------



## MonarchX

Looks like the F version targetted AMD graphics card owners and the G version with G-Sync was for NVidia owners, but I wonder why they did not retain anti-blur feature on the G version... Either way, the F and G are the best displays on the market for those who want a good mix of everything:
- response time
- input lag
- resolution
- size
- refresh rate
- contrast ratio
- color accuracy (after calibration, at least)
- FreeSync + Ultra Low Motion Blur, G-Sync
- good viewing angles for VA panel
- non-grainy matte coating



I think I will keep mine until OLED shows up for monitors.


----------



## smoke2

Can anyone seen 144Hz monitor with Gsync and 144Hz without Gsync. Does it matter in games? Im wondering to buy 850F variant which is 110 bucks cheaper and have also wide color gamut which should be a big addition? Please recommend me which one to choose for browsing, watching videos and gaming? Do have GTX 1080Ti.


----------



## Maten

smoke2 said:


> Can anyone seen 144Hz monitor with Gsync and 144Hz without Gsync. Does it matter in games? Im wondering to buy 850F variant which is 110 bucks cheaper and have also wide color gamut which should be a big addition? Please recommend me which one to choose for browsing, watching videos and gaming? Do have GTX 1080Ti.


I paid 900€ for my unit and I am happy with it. Actually I am satisfied with monitor first time in 10 years. Considering with Gsync I would say that it is one of the biggest inventions in history of gaming and I would not play anymore without it. I bought TV which have freesync so as Nvidia owner I cant use it (just because Nvidia is *******, but hopefully AMD next gpu:s are going to show Nvidia it need to start even trying to be good for customers) and it is very big diffrence. Gsync is easy to forget, but when it cannot be used you are going to miss it.


----------



## MonarchX

smoke2 said:


> Can anyone seen 144Hz monitor with Gsync and 144Hz without Gsync. Does it matter in games? Im wondering to buy 850F variant which is 110 bucks cheaper and have also wide color gamut which should be a big addition? Please recommend me which one to choose for browsing, watching videos and gaming? Do have GTX 1080Ti.


I would always downplay how good G-Sync was when I didn't have it, but whether its 60Hz, 75Hz, 120Hz, 144Hz, or 165Hz - G-Sync makes a difference. It IS worth it.


----------



## dir_d

My only problem with the monitor is gaming and the Monitor HUD will randomly come on, other than that im satisfied.


----------



## warbucks

I bought this monitor a couple weeks ago. I'm liking it quite a bit. It's nice and big and I haven't noticed any issues typical of VA's in the past(blurring/ghosting etc). I'm running it at 144Hz currently.

I also have an Asus MG348Q 34" Ultrawide and Acer 27" 144Hz Gsync for comparison. I'll be selling the Acer 27".


----------



## Fanu

how does acer 27" 1440p compare when it comes to PPI ? is the downgrade on LG really noticeable or not that much (especially in gaming) ?


----------



## Leopardi

Fanu said:


> how does acer 27" 1440p compare when it comes to PPI ? is the downgrade on LG really noticeable or not that much (especially in gaming) ?


27" 1440p makes post-processing AA solutions look good and sharp. 31.5" 1440p gives the same blurry feeling as 24" 1080p monitors.


----------



## Psychoduck

People that own 860G/850F do you set your digital vibrance to like 65%-70%? On 650F I need to set it to 70% to get nice "juicy" colors. Also is high Digital Vibrance harmful to the eyes?


----------



## Leopardi

Psychoduck said:


> People that own 860G/850F do you set your digital vibrance to like 65%-70%? On 650F I need to set it to 70% to get nice "juicy" colors. Also is high Digital Vibrance harmful to the eyes?


I didn't need to add any vibrance, it only just ruins colors artificially. Use gamma mode to get "pop" to the colors the right way.


----------



## JackCY

Psychoduck said:


> People that own 860G/850F do you set your digital vibrance to like 65%-70%? On 650F I need to set it to 70% to get nice "juicy" colors. Also is high Digital Vibrance harmful to the eyes?


All that does is oversaturate colors using a software filter on the GPU. It's not harmful per se but the image looks like trash. I never use these GPU features, be it denoising, sharpening, vibrance, saturation, gamma, or any other software filter hacks.



gujukal said:


> How is this monitor with fast paced games like Overwatch and CS etc? Would it feel sluggish compared to my old Benq XL2420Z with 144hz? My Benq is TN so i guess it would have lower input lag but maybe the old TN's are not much faster than the current VA-panels? I want a more immersive experience but still don't wanna perform worse in fast paced competetive games than with my Benq.


Keep a 27" TN for competitive games. 31.5" is a bit too big and VA way slow with out of blacks transitions.



smoke2 said:


> Why is here recomended 32GK850F? It has probably only wider color gamut, which brings almost nothing for users not doing graphics editing, but beside this. Why it should be a better monitor than 32GK850G?


Because 850G is plagued with issues: OSD popup, vertical lines, blurry sharpness with no adjustment, ... on 850F at least you can adjust sharpness, it costs less, has wider gamut to try combat the poor color viewing angles of VA as 850G looks washed out around edges and overall the image is bland on standard gamut on it.

At best you probably want PX329 cheap 165Hz but it's standard gamut and US only.



Fanu said:


> how does acer 27" 1440p compare when it comes to PPI ? is the downgrade on LG really noticeable or not that much (especially in gaming) ?


31.5" 1440p is equal to 23.5" 1080p, yes it's a downgrade in PPI and it's what you will see on most common monitors.

The thing is 31.5" is nice one you get used to it after a few days. Still for competitive I would stay at 27" so you can see everything easily. For casual yes 31.5" is better but even for IPS the viewing angles start to be a stretch of it's capabilities let alone for VA.


----------



## AngryLobster

Path of Exile is one of the rare games that make this monitor unusable. The amount of blur/smearing is nuts.


----------



## MonarchX

JackCY said:


> All that does is oversaturate colors using a software filter on the GPU. It's not harmful per se but the image looks like trash. I never use these GPU features, be it denoising, sharpening, vibrance, saturation, gamma, or any other software filter hacks.
> 
> 
> Keep a 27" TN for competitive games. 31.5" is a bit too big and VA way slow with out of blacks transitions.
> 
> 
> Because 850G is plagued with issues: OSD popup, vertical lines, blurry sharpness with no adjustment, ... on 850F at least you can adjust sharpness, it costs less, has wider gamut to try combat the poor color viewing angles of VA as 850G looks washed out around edges and overall the image is bland on standard gamut on it.
> 
> At best you probably want PX329 cheap 165Hz but it's standard gamut and US only.
> 
> 
> 
> 31.5" 1440p is equal to 23.5" 1080p, yes it's a downgrade in PPI and it's what you will see on most common monitors.
> 
> The thing is 31.5" is nice one you get used to it after a few days. Still for competitive I would stay at 27" so you can see everything easily. For casual yes 31.5" is better but even for IPS the viewing angles start to be a stretch of it's capabilities let alone for VA.


Wide Gamut is worthless in games and does not compensate for anything, especially poor viewing angles... It's useful in image editing and if display + whichever game support HDR, but not for SDR content. It's true that at 165Hz this display suffers from refresh rate vs. response time mismatch, which results in some motion smearing (black transition), but text is just as sharp as on any proper full RGB 4:4:4 panel. At 120Hz and 144Hz there is no oblivious black transition smearing and motion blur is minimal. "Bland" is not a quality term for displays and not something that can be measured with eyes or otherwise. Here's quantitative results of LG32GK850G color accuracy after calibration and aside from blue being slightly off, color accuracy for this display is excellent:


----------



## JackCY

Do a test from user's POV not with a probe stuck at perfect angle right at the display, but oh wait that is too expensive for any review site to implement and closest we get similar to this are rtings measurements.

Wider gamut is not worthless as sRGB is fairly narrow and having a little over does make even sRGB content look a little better even if it's not professional use accurate.
The overall image saturation is better with wider gamut VA monitors over sRGB ones. Try QD Samsungs or other wider gamut, it's nice to have even for SDR a little wider gamut, not too wide sure but a little is nice. And is a much better alternative to saturate the image more that doesn't ruin image such as software tweaks with vibrance will.

Smearing blacks are fairly unreal on all current 144Hz VA :/ Do I need to post the links to ufotest with the sample colors again that exhibit this a lot?

Or you know just drag these ingame screenshots on your screen, enjoy the VA smearing 
Sure not everyone is bothered by blacks smearing and will take that disadvantage along with poor viewing angles to not have IPS glow because most IPS monitor sized panels made these days don't have the glow removing filter...
VA is not slow in all transitions, it can be fast in bright ones but in blacks it's bad, really bad to a point where it is easily seen in 24p movies and where I draw the line.

Sharpness on 850G, there you go, or visit lagom, very easy to check. Pretty much all have a blurry image.
My pixel structure image that has the pixel dimming in it.

And my 850G gallery: https://imgur.com/a/bDFVmjz

People also used to use the CoD screenshot to check smearing on VA. And this FC5 bright forehead for vertical lines issue on this LG.
To check banding caused by messed up gamma curves and black levels the modified netflix dell hell I made works and what people liked to use for checking TN's gamma miscalibration and how horrid it will look with dark content when a wrong gamma brightens it up like crazy to see banding in blacks.


---

BTW the 850F is 500 EUR in December now, noticed recently, it finally dropped a bit. Still PX329 for US folks is probably the best deal on this panel for $350-390 it used to be. LG still way overpriced for what it offers and even Samsung can make it look too expensive.


----------



## AngryLobster

Looks like LG is offering a 650G variant that omits the ambient LED. It will likely come down in price quite a bit making it an attractive choice for those wanting Gsync.


----------



## 12345us3r

I'm gonna receive an AOC Q3279VWF soon. Someone told me it's basically a better LG 32GK850F, even though it has a lower refresh rate. At the very least, it has a contrast ratio of about 4000:1 and seems to be relatively fast for a 75hz panel.

I'm really curious if it can actually beat the LG. Otherwise, I'm gonna have to wait for the new Acer monitors (as always).


----------



## Fanu

I doubt that monitor is better than the LG 

75Hz points to it being a cheap gaming monitor

and its contrast ratio is 3000:1 as stated by specs on official site:

https://eu.aoc.com/en/products/q3279vwf/specs

also its brightness is lower than on LG


----------



## 12345us3r

Specs say 3000:1, actual contrast ratio is around 4000:1. https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-q3279vwf/#Contrast_and_brightness

Refresh rate isn't everything. A high refresh rate is pointless if the panel can't handle it. 75-100hz seems to be the sweet spot for most VA panels. Only TN and IPS can really benefit from higher refresh rates than that.


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> I'm gonna receive an AOC Q3279VWF soon. Someone told me it's basically a better LG 32GK850F, even though it has a lower refresh rate. At the very least, it has a contrast ratio of about 4000:1 and seems to be relatively fast for a 75hz panel.
> 
> I'm really curious if it can actually beat the LG. Otherwise, I'm gonna have to wait for the new Acer monitors (as always).


Don't know who said that but they are out of their mind probably. The VA variant as far as I know smears and PCM has reviewed it long ago. It is a completely different panel. Yes it has a nice contrast and fairly glossy surface.

I have the Q3279VWF*D8* which is it's newer IPS sibling, 1350:1 BOE made IPS ADS, matte, to me it does look better than the AUO VA, has perfect neutral sharpness, gamma 2.2, calibration is quite fine on my unit and it* costs 3x less* for half the refresh rate with better image quality, viewing angles and better response times. So for a hold over monitor until a sensible 144Hz+ is available, hell why not. No buzzing, no inversion issues and even in test patterns there are only minor special cases that are not what they are supposed to be, unlike 144Hz+ that love to crap out on fine patterns/with inversion. Sure 75Hz is nothing impressive but neither is 144Hz+ with smearing blacks on VAs, smooth and smeary at 3x the cost with worse image... no thanks.

Not sure the original Q3279VWF will be still sold and D8 newer version is not replacing it, maybe eventually it will replace it.

VA is not slow in all transitions and with a good overdrive it's about as fast as IPS except it's often awful with out of blacks and only some VA TVs on rtings so far showed to have decent transition times from blacks if they indeed are consistent enough and their measurements are comparable with monitors they measure. There is an advantage to have faster refresh rate even beyond what the transition times can keep up with.

It's a real shame that most IPS that are sub 10ms transition time for quite some time are often limited with 60Hz electronics and don't have glow removing filter. It's not marketed as 144Hz by panel maker and then monitor makers don't want to use those panels to offer even 100Hz and the highest we get are rare 75Hz options.


----------



## hhkb

at someone complaining about 1440p vs 4k. Well obviously, 4k is going to look way better side by side. If you're doing only office work, get a 4k screen. I assume if you're buying a 165hz gsync monitor, you're using it for gaming. In which case, I wouldn't want more than 1440p. It's a trade off, like most things.

I do use it for all my office work though - work at home 8 hours a day on it. I'm used to it. I think a 4k screen would be nicer. But it's a compromise I'm willing to make so I don't need two separate screens. I used to have a XL2720z (1080p 27") - compared to that, this screen looks amazingly sharp .

I use 165Hz + "fast" response time and haven't seen vertical lines yet. Fingers crossed.

I use the screen for OW, and competitive fighting games, without any problems. If you're a pro gamer, get the 240hz tn screens. It will look bad but it's the fastest thing available.


----------



## Jspinks020

What you might see past 60hz isn't enough to Justify the Prices to me lol.


----------



## MonarchX

JackCY said:


> Do a test from user's POV not with a probe stuck at perfect angle right at the display, but oh wait that is too expensive for any review site to implement and closest we get similar to this are rtings measurements.
> 
> Wider gamut is not worthless as sRGB is fairly narrow and having a little over does make even sRGB content look a little better even if it's not professional use accurate.
> The overall image saturation is better with wider gamut VA monitors over sRGB ones. Try QD Samsungs or other wider gamut, it's nice to have even for SDR a little wider gamut, not too wide sure but a little is nice. And is a much better alternative to saturate the image more that doesn't ruin image such as software tweaks with vibrance will.
> 
> Smearing blacks are fairly unreal on all current 144Hz VA :/ Do I need to post the links to ufotest with the sample colors again that exhibit this a lot?
> 
> Or you know just drag these ingame screenshots on your screen, enjoy the VA smearing
> Sure not everyone is bothered by blacks smearing and will take that disadvantage along with poor viewing angles to not have IPS glow because most IPS monitor sized panels made these days don't have the glow removing filter...
> VA is not slow in all transitions, it can be fast in bright ones but in blacks it's bad, really bad to a point where it is easily seen in 24p movies and where I draw the line.
> 
> Sharpness on 850G, there you go, or visit lagom, very easy to check. Pretty much all have a blurry image.
> My pixel structure image that has the pixel dimming in it.
> 
> And my 850G gallery: https://imgur.com/a/bDFVmjz
> 
> People also used to use the CoD screenshot to check smearing on VA. And this FC5 bright forehead for vertical lines issue on this LG.
> To check banding caused by messed up gamma curves and black levels the modified netflix dell hell I made works and what people liked to use for checking TN's gamma miscalibration and how horrid it will look with dark content when a wrong gamma brightens it up like crazy to see banding in blacks.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> BTW the 850F is 500 EUR in December now, noticed recently, it finally dropped a bit. Still PX329 for US folks is probably the best deal on this panel for $350-390 it used to be. LG still way overpriced for what it offers and even Samsung can make it look too expensive.



Games are developed with sRGB standard, unless HDR is involved and the idea for color accuracy is to accurately reproduce the image game creators saw as they development the game. It's a standard to which professional studios adhere to be on the same page, although I think most use IPS displays and the idea of accuracy is questionable when it comes to contrast ratio, but not colorspace... 

Lagom.nl is not a site any professional uses. There are specific measure/test patterns that exist to verify common aspects, such as:
- white clipping
- black clipping
- sharpness & overscan
- grayscale gradient

Here's one of the basic sharpness tests and this display passes it with flying colors - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1C1POjE_HBwUL_lF2kBvQYhI0oqPJVsNg/view?usp=sharing . 

When it comes to PC monitor review sites, the information is not that accurate, not even TFT Central gets it right. For example, I don't which of such sites even uses ColorChecker to verify accuracy. The 100% saturated red, green, blue and the overall "sRGB coverage" means almost nothing. Colorspace can cover it alright, but its the accuracy within it that matters. You can have 2 monitors that cover sRGB space 100%, but they may show entirely different skin and sky tones. That's why ColorChecker exists - to verify accuracy of the most commonly used colors (in both films and cinematic games). In fact, in professional world of display calibration, the 100% sRGB coverage is not as important as accuracy 75% coverage because films and most games don't utilize those most saturated levels - 75-100%.

If you want actual accurate knowledge, ask questions on AVS forums, where you have developers, scientists and people who make a living off calibrating displays.


----------



## MonarchX

12345us3r said:


> Specs say 3000:1, actual contrast ratio is around 4000:1. https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-q3279vwf/#Contrast_and_brightness
> 
> Refresh rate isn't everything. A high refresh rate is pointless if the panel can't handle it. 75-100hz seems to be the sweet spot for most VA panels. Only TN and IPS can really benefit from higher refresh rates than that.


That's very good contrast ratio for a VA monitor, but there is no G-Sync for that monitor...


----------



## JackCY

MonarchX said:


> That's very good contrast ratio for a VA monitor, but there is no G-Sync for that monitor...


Gsync is just a proprietary rip off of VESA adaptive sync, uses the very same technology but is software locked by Nvidia to their own products = undesirable.

Your link is not a sharpness test pattern. It's more of a CRT era general test pattern. As a video on YouTube it's definitely messed up to 4:2:0 subsampling and compression making the whole sharpness test completely useless with it even if the pattern was worth anything. Even downloaded it's 4:2:0 of a blurry anti-aliased pattern at 100% scaling on a neutral sharpness monitor. So good luck making that look sharp and worth testing with at all on anything let alone blurry 850G or almost all M270DAN2.x based monitors. Antialiased = blurried test pattern to test for sharpness... ridiculous.


----------



## MonarchX

Show me a native 1440p sharpness test that this display can't pass. I'm going to be a bit off-topic in this reply to make more sense.

Usually, when/if post-processing is disabled, sharpness can't be adjusted via display controls on most LED/LCD displays, be they monitors or TV's. Sharpness is post-processing, adjust either through display OSD (hardware) or tools like ReShade/NVidia CP (software). Post-processing adds to input lag. "Neutral sharpness" is 0 sharpness, no adjustment at all. Without processing, hardware/technology-based display image is 1:1 RGB mode with 4:4:4 sub-sampling. It is achieved by disabling all gimmicks, like sharpness, black stabilizer, dynamic contrast, certain "game" modes. Once all that is turned off and display is calibrated, you get to witness hardware-based image and only then assess quality.

Example: OLED with true and almost infinite static contrast ratio, beautiful deep blacks, will outshine some LED/LCD display with a gimmick known as "dynamic contrast ratio" of 10000000000000000000:1 if both display a standard image without gimmicks enabled, but poorly calibrated OLED may show dim ugly images compared to some bright crap LED LCD with high brightness and "vibrant mode". That's what HT enthusiasts know. If you don't believe me, check out AVS forums. It's why it makes so much more sense to keep up with display technology and specific models than to visit BestBuy and look at TV's. 

Another example: Plasma TV's were and still are with superior image quality (compared to LED LCD's, not OLED's) and still superior in motion, but due to brightness, in stores, they looked dim and awful compared to bright LED LCD's, which was one of the reasons plasma was abandoned. Clueless average shoppers killed it along with store employees who demonstrated them in bright light environments. In dark, movie-theater-like environment, plasma's were un-matched in image quality until OLED and HDR.

G-Sync has reliability and input lag advantages over FreeSync and as such it can't be used with post-processing or all post-processing integrated into the panel, unlike FreeSync, which can. Lack or reduced post-processing means advantage for input lag reduction, stability and reliability, but disadvantage for those who like post-processing. You can look at comparison here - https://gapintelligence.com/system/pictures/1141/content_freesync_vs_g-sync.jpg . I don't want to be offensive in the spirit of holidays, but given how such advantages are undesirable to you and sharpness post-processing is desirable along with more vibrant (often called Dynamic/Vibrant or Cartoon mode on TV's), yet inaccurate colors, there can't possibly be a monitor better than the one you think is the best at any point and time. There's no standard for you, only pure preference, your opinion has nothing objective in it, it can't be validated with quantitative or qualitative data. Both panels are the same with G-Sync/FreeSync being the #1 difference. It is that G-Sync vs. FreeSync difference that doesn't allow G-Sync version to have sharpness controls. It's pre-set/forced at 0/neutral. If G-Sync panel, in your opinion, has sharpness issues, then so does FreeSync version, but it allows post-processing changes, such as sharpness manipulation and wider gamut support. Wider colorspace does not improve image quality either. Non-HDR films and games stick to sRGB / Rec. 709 colorspace. If a developed tried to draw a life-like apple with unsaturated reds, seeing it with saturated bright reds due to wider gamut simply makes you NOT see what developer intended for you to see. If you don't care for that, then the concept of color accuracy is meaningless to you, no reason to even look into it. There nothing wrong with that either - look at how many ReShade / SweetFX presets there are that change game visuals to where you definitely don't see the game as developers made it, regardless of display calibration and color accuracy. Thing is, you never know whether those ReShade presets would even be created if their creators had good displays with accurate colors. Perhaps, they were just trying to compensate for incorrect gamma and grayscale. I want to see films and games the way developers made them, so I can at least judge them with less bias. You obviously don't.

I prefer better hardware without gimmicks, for which I can compensate with known tools, such as ReShade for post-processing, something I used regardless of display to enforce DisplayCAL 3DLUT's, and for example, mix LumaSharpen with NVidia's blurry TXAA to get rid of aliasing and retain good sharpness. For playback, I use madVR that comes with a ton of high quality post-processing no display hardware can even mimic. High quality hardware + high quality software = win-win . I can't make any of it any clearer than that. It is what it is.


----------



## betam4x

JackCY said:


> Gsync is just a proprietary rip off of VESA adaptive sync, uses the very same technology but is software locked by Nvidia to their own products = undesirable.
> 
> Your link is not a sharpness test pattern. It's more of a CRT era general test pattern. As a video on YouTube it's definitely messed up to 4:2:0 subsampling and compression making the whole sharpness test completely useless with it even if the pattern was worth anything. Even downloaded it's 4:2:0 of a blurry anti-aliased pattern at 100% scaling on a neutral sharpness monitor. So good luck making that look sharp and worth testing with at all on anything let alone blurry 850G or almost all M270DAN2.x based monitors. Antialiased = blurried test pattern to test for sharpness... ridiculous.


Uh, G-Sync came first. It also requires hardware in the monitor. VESA Adaptive Sync is a subset of AMD Freesync, neither of which require dedicated monitor hardware.

That being said, a 31.5" 2560x1440 display is far too large. I run 2 25" 1440p displays here, and I've used 24" 4k displays. While it may beat 1080p, I'd take a 32" 4k display running at 120hz+ any day of the week compared to this low PPI piece of junk; and before you claim that there are very few games that can reach 120 fps, AMD has freesync 1080p monitors that have ranges from 30-144hz. My own single 1080ti has gone beyond 120hz for many games I play, including PUBG, CS:GO, Rocket League, etc. There are many games that run just fine in 4k, and even if they can't HIT 120 fps, the lows are what matter. A 30-144hz 4k monitor would ensure smooth gameplay at any framerate. Hell I can throw together a demo in unity that does 120+ fps in 4k and still looks pretty amazing.

The only reason 4k hasn't taken off is you can actually buy all of the parts to build a 24" 1080p monitor for around $15 or so (Not counting G-Sync).


----------



## Fanu

betam4x said:


> I'd take a 32" 4k display running at 120hz+ any day of the week compared to this low PPI piece of junk


show me a single 32" 4k 60+ Hz monitor on the market..

and this LG isnt a low PPI piece of junk - its one of the best gaming monitors on the market with least amount of image quality issues 
few monitors can compete with it


----------



## MonarchX

PPI also depends on how far away you sit. I sit further than arm-length away and my arms are long. With 20/20 vision, it feels just right. I can't see individual pixels unless I sit closer. Of course 4K would be better, but there is nothing like this monitor at 4K and with G-Sync high 90+ fps motion is awesome.


----------



## Jspinks020

no I'm waiting on the 4k 60hz. But yeah could Probably run some older stuff at that. But yeah that will show what's gonna run 4k real quick or not...We are Gpu sided bad in this age and time.


----------



## Fanu

MonarchX said:


> PPI also depends on how far away you sit. I sit further than arm-length away and my arms are long. With 20/20 vision, it feels just right. I can't see individual pixels unless I sit closer. Of course 4K would be better, but there is nothing like this monitor at 4K and with G-Sync high 90+ fps motion is awesome.


try running a game like total war warhammer - you will notice lower PPI immediately, no matter how far away you sit

aliasing is quite apparent in certain games..


----------



## AstroCat

I'm currently looking for a new monitor, how does this compare to the Acer Predator Z321QU 31.5-inch? I've got one at my house I'm testing out against the Asus PG279Q 27".

The negative things about the Acer VA are that the colors aren't quite as good as the IPS, and it has some subtle yellow splotching on pure white backgrounds on the right curve area, but the contrast/black level is solid.
There is a bit more motion blur with the VA as well and I as stated above I also noticed in general the text is not as clear.

But the 31.5 is super immersive and fun and I don't mind the curve, I weirdly actually kind of like it.

I have no way to test the LG 32GK850G in person, so I am really curious how it compares to the Acer Z321QU? Or the Asus PG279Q 27", my other one I'm testing.


----------



## AstroCat

What is the difference between the 32GK650G-B and the 850 version? Thanks.


----------



## MonarchX

AstroCat said:


> I'm currently looking for a new monitor, how does this compare to the Acer Predator Z321QU 31.5-inch? I've got one at my house I'm testing out against the Asus PG279Q 27".
> 
> The negative things about the Acer VA are that the colors aren't quite as good as the IPS, and it has some subtle yellow splotching on pure white backgrounds on the right curve area, but the contrast/black level is solid.
> There is a bit more motion blur with the VA as well and I as stated above I also noticed in general the text is not as clear.
> 
> But the 31.5 is super immersive and fun and I don't mind the curve, I weirdly actually kind of like it.
> 
> I have no way to test the LG 32GK850G in person, so I am really curious how it compares to the Acer Z321QU? Or the Asus PG279Q 27", my other one I'm testing.


It's rather difficult to find comparison reviews for that Acer display, but the main difference from specs is the curvature. As far as correct colors go, you simply need a probe to get either of those displays to produce accurate colors in games and films. Even IPS displays get calibrated by review sites. Here's what I achieved with i1Display Pro on my LG 32GK850G, which is higher accuracy than typical uncalibrated or factory pre-calibrated IPS display: 

You can do that to all displays (TV's or monitors) of all types and projectors you own, but go for either i1Display Pro ($250 retail, $110 shipped from me) or ColorMunki Display ($150 retail), NOT the Spyder series.


----------



## AstroCat

Thanks, yeah I ended up taking the Acer back, washed out colors (compared to the Asus PG279Q 27") yellow splotching on white screens, not sold on the curve and the motion blur and ordered the LG. Hoping the LG is a keeper.


----------



## JackCY

betam4x said:


> Uh, G-Sync came first. It also requires hardware in the monitor. VESA Adaptive Sync is a subset of AMD Freesync, neither of which require dedicated monitor hardware.
> 
> That being said, a 31.5" 2560x1440 display is far too large. I run 2 25" 1440p displays here, and I've used 24" 4k displays. While it may beat 1080p, I'd take a 32" 4k display running at 120hz+ any day of the week compared to this low PPI piece of junk; and before you claim that there are very few games that can reach 120 fps, AMD has freesync 1080p monitors that have ranges from 30-144hz. My own single 1080ti has gone beyond 120hz for many games I play, including PUBG, CS:GO, Rocket League, etc. There are many games that run just fine in 4k, and even if they can't HIT 120 fps, the lows are what matter. A 30-144hz 4k monitor would ensure smooth gameplay at any framerate. Hell I can throw together a demo in unity that does 120+ fps in 4k and still looks pretty amazing.
> 
> The only reason 4k hasn't taken off is you can actually buy all of the parts to build a 24" 1080p monitor for around $15 or so (Not counting G-Sync).


Gsync did not come first LOL.

It's a standard in DP and HDMI from VESA. It is then fancy named by Nvidia and AMD as Gsync and Freesync respectively. It is the very same technology, protocols, what have you, the very one and the same. None of them require dedicated special hardware, it's all present in the sold chips from Realtek etc.. Gsync on laptops doesn't have any and it runs VESA adaptive sync, it costs too much money and physical space to cram in that overpriced Gsync processing board Nvidia forces onto monitor/panel makers to use with their desktop GPU oriented panels/monitors, only because they want that extra income and force more control (they make the firmware, overdrive in adaptive sync mode, ...) over how the monitors perform, the chip is power hungry, doesn't run cool and has limited input options which means it's almost always worse then the VESA adaptive sync variants that are NOT brand locked.

As far as I know first adaptive sync was in laptops, don't remember the model anymore it's too damn many years. Without VESA standardization there would be no Gsync. And you can run VESA adaptive sync on all modern Nvidia GPUs that support Gsync, the problem is Ngreedia software/driver locks consumer GeForce cards to Gsync board equipped monitors only to keep people/gamerzzz in their own expensive ecosystem. The GPU hardware is technically capable to run VESA adaptive sync, Ngreedia simply doesn't want it's customers to.

2160p is limited for PC use by GPU performance which has been stagnant a while. For the same price you're getting very similar performance with each new generation. Lack of competition and improvements.


---

Acer Z321QU is the same panel as LG and Pixio and BenQ. All the differences lie in backlight, curve, adaptive sync being brand locked to Nvidia or not.
Yes these VA especially with standard gamut do look washed out compared to IPS.

Why do people even in 2018 and now in 2019 still bother with PG279Q is beyond me, that thing was bad 4 years ago and it still is. Now there is a new panel with same specs from different manufacturer but no... people keep buying the old poor first revision AUO M270DAN2.x in PG279Q.


----------



## MonarchX

JackCY said:


> Gsync did not come first LOL.
> 
> It's a standard in DP and HDMI from VESA. It is then fancy named by Nvidia and AMD as Gsync and Freesync respectively. It is the very same technology, protocols, what have you, the very one and the same. None of them require dedicated special hardware, it's all present in the sold chips from Realtek etc.. Gsync on laptops doesn't have any and it runs VESA adaptive sync, it costs too much money and physical space to cram in that overpriced Gsync processing board Nvidia forces onto monitor/panel makers to use with their desktop GPU oriented panels/monitors, only because they want that extra income and force more control (they make the firmware, overdrive in adaptive sync mode, ...) over how the monitors perform, the chip is power hungry, doesn't run cool and has limited input options which means it's almost always worse then the VESA adaptive sync variants that are NOT brand locked.
> 
> As far as I know first adaptive sync was in laptops, don't remember the model anymore it's too damn many years. Without VESA standardization there would be no Gsync. And you can run VESA adaptive sync on all modern Nvidia GPUs that support Gsync, the problem is Ngreedia software/driver locks consumer GeForce cards to Gsync board equipped monitors only to keep people/gamerzzz in their own expensive ecosystem. The GPU hardware is technically capable to run VESA adaptive sync, Ngreedia simply doesn't want it's customers to.
> 
> 2160p is limited for PC use by GPU performance which has been stagnant a while. For the same price you're getting very similar performance with each new generation. Lack of competition and improvements.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Acer Z321QU is the same panel as LG and Pixio and BenQ. All the differences lie in backlight, curve, adaptive sync being brand locked to Nvidia or not.
> Yes these VA especially with standard gamut do look washed out compared to IPS.
> 
> Why do people even in 2018 and now in 2019 still bother with PG279Q is beyond me, that thing was bad 4 years ago and it still is. Now there is a new panel with same specs from different manufacturer but no... people keep buying the old poor first revision AUO M270DAN2.x in PG279Q.


Show me comparison (scientific, full calibration, identical brightness, gamma curve, D65 standard for both) of washed out VA vs non-washed IPS in light and very dark night-time environments. I'd love to see it, given how VA panels have much higher contrast ratio that improves image depth.


----------



## AstroCat

Is there a PG279Q alternative (Gsync, 1440, IPS, 27", etc...) with the same specs you'd recommend?

I was under I guess false impression that the LG VA panel was somehow different than the Acer version. I'll just have to see it for myself and judge whether it's good enough to keep over the Asus or Acer. Thanks.


----------



## ToTheSun!

AstroCat said:


> Is there a PG279Q alternative (Gsync, 1440, IPS, 27", etc...) with the same specs you'd recommend?


Viewsonic XG2703-GS or Acer XB271HU.


----------



## AstroCat

So the XB271HU is using a newer panel than the Asus, I thought they both used the same ones, with the same BLB potential issues? For the record the Asus I have seems to be on the better end of the IPS glow/BLB spectrum from the pics I've seen online and a previous one I owned and returned which was much worse.


----------



## JackCY

AstroCat said:


> Is there a PG279Q alternative (Gsync, 1440, IPS, 27", etc...) with the same specs you'd recommend?
> 
> I was under I guess false impression that the LG VA panel was somehow different than the Acer version. I'll just have to see it for myself and judge whether it's good enough to keep over the Asus or Acer. Thanks.


Look at new XV272U, VG271U, etc. not the old AUO M270DAN2.x based monitors (though who the heck knows what's in VG271U yet).
Yes Acer is uses newer revision 2.6 of the AUO panel in their XB/XF270 monitors that has different frame mounting and "zero frame" design suffering less BLB issues than the old original revision ASUS still uses after all these years. Also AUO = Acer Unipac Optoelectronics. Which can also illustrate who gets new products first, better binned products, etc. not that it really matters with this M270DAN2.x they are all pretty damn bad and ratio of good defect free panels is very small.

If you want IPS the only sensible option is to try the new Innolux or other wider gamut variants that are launching in Q4 2018-Q1 2019 depending on region. The old AUO based ones are not worth more than PX329 or Samsung panel based monitors, hell no.


----------



## ToTheSun!

JackCY said:


> Look at new XV272U, VG271U, etc. not the old AUO M270DAN2.x based monitors (though who the heck knows what's in VG271U yet).
> Yes Acer is uses newer revision 2.6 of the AUO panel in their XB/XF270 monitors that has different frame mounting and "zero frame" design suffering less BLB issues than the old original revision ASUS still uses after all these years. Also AUO = Acer Unipac Optoelectronics. Which can also illustrate who gets new products first, better binned products, etc. not that it really matters with this M270DAN2.x they are all pretty damn bad and ratio of good defect free panels is very small.
> 
> If you want IPS the only sensible option is to try the new Innolux or other wider gamut variants that are launching in Q4 2018-Q1 2019 depending on region. The old AUO based ones are not worth more than PX329 or Samsung panel based monitors, hell no.


He specifically mentioned G-sync.


----------



## AstroCat

Yeah definitely still want Gsync, so those new Acer's aren't a good match actually. I want smooth motion under the 120/144Hz because with max graphics even a 9700k+2080 ti can't push over 120 consistently in AAA games such as AC:O and BFV.


----------



## ToTheSun!

It's hard to find a XG2703-GS at a decent price nowadays, so you should just grab a XB271HU and call it a day.


----------



## AstroCat

Yeah if the LG 32GK850G that comes tomorrow doesn't "wow me" then I'll swap the Asus PG279Q for the XB271HU. I am curious if there will be less BLB with the Acer though compared to the Asus.


----------



## JackCY

Well then you gotta wait for Nvidia locked down variants that will come later at their typical premium higher price. Gsync options overall are very limited on market and for a good reason.

Or you could wait for this: LG 27GL850G

It's new year new models are bound to show up on the upcoming tech shows.


----------



## MonarchX

If you're going to go with IPS, then I hope LG version provides backlight like on my display. It will help with black level perception. It's called bias lighting. It's one of the main differences between the VA panels listed. I don't know what's better - bias lighting or curved screen. I never had a curved screen display, never actually experienced it.


----------



## AstroCat

The LG 27GL850G is definitely intriguing, I'll keep an eye on it when it comes out. I got the 32GK850G and so far not bad, to me at least the colors, glow and contrast are all better than the Acer Z321QU for whatever the reasons. The motion blur panning the camera in games such as AC:Odyssey is better as well. 

Compared to the Asus PG279Q, other than the size difference the main things are color is still better on the Asus but not a huge difference like it was with the Acer. And, the motion blur panning the camera was less bothersome. Of course the pixel density on the Asus is better so text, and images overall are sharper and more defined. 

But I am very seriously considering keeping the LG. Probably the most bothersome thing is the panning blur, I think some of the more perceived motion blur on the LG is also just straight up because it is so much bigger and in your face. The contrast and blacks are awesome and the colors are impressive, still a nice step up from my older Acer 1080p TN 27". And, the big size is super straight up fun, I got it about 28" back from my eyes, but I'm still experimenting a little sliding it back and forth.


----------



## Bulkas

AstroCat said:


> Compared to the Asus PG279Q, other than the size difference the main things are color is still better on the Asus but not a huge difference like it was with the Acer. And, the motion blur panning the camera was less bothersome. Of course the pixel density on the Asus is better so text, and images overall are sharper and more defined.


How much is it sharper? I mean, if you would use both monitor for working (with text, browsing web etc) is it big diff? Or something that it's "good enough" for LG but better on PG279Q?


----------



## Fanu

Bulkas said:


> How much is it sharper? I mean, if you would use both monitor for working (with text, browsing web etc) is it big diff? Or something that it's "good enough" for LG but better on PG279Q?


LG has same PPI as 25" 1080p monitors, so yeah its good enough for text/web browsing

27" 1440p are better/sharper, but you would have to be really sensitive for 32" 1440p PPI to bother you (in games its a different matter entirely as some games look like crap on 90PPI)


----------



## AstroCat

Honestly the LG is totally fine for me. I've been playing with it all weekend and overall it's great. Colors are vibrant, contrast/black levels look great, the ppi is pushing the 31.5 size but that's not the LGs fault and the motion blur panning effect is actually minimal. Plus I mounted it on a desk arm and got it positioned perfectly. 

The new freesync on nvidia thing from CES is intriguing, but when we have graphics cards that can do 4k at 120fps with ALL options turned on then I'll be ready for a new monitor and who knows what'll be out by then!?


----------



## JackCY

31.5" 1440p is ideal when you do not want to deal with scaling issues be it using UI scaling or having to look at tiny text. If you don't want the 31.5" size and immersion then get a 27" and deal with higher PPI's pros and cons.
Personally I would recommend against VA above 27", the viewing angles are simply not there, even IPS is at it's limits on 31.5".
If you can deal with the cons, these AUO VA 31.5" based monitors are decent. If you don't want to spend a fortune and still want a VA even though it smears blacks (as they all do anyway) find Q3279WVF, proper VA contrast (4000+:1) and almost glossy surface. Or if you can't deal with the VA smearing and viewing angles, look for Q3279WVFD8 which is IPS (matte though) with very strong contrast for an IPS of 1350:1 or so.

For 144Hz it's worth checking the new products of Q4 2018 and 2019, stop buying the borked AUO M270DAN2.x. and Samsung HG70/JG50/52.

All in all, choose something that you will be happy to own and use.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

Can anyone post their impressions on their monitor's BLB and/or clouding? A photo would be helpful. I had to get a replacement for a shipping issue, but the original one showed no BLB or clouding (maybe because it wasn't warmed up yet) but this one has significant issues in my opinion, based on what I have read about the lack of any BLB or clouds from both users and thorough technical reviews: 

https://i.imgur.com/Y6vTsIO.png

https://i.imgur.com/U6pRkRR.png

https://i.imgur.com/swUuqx9.png



The circled areas are where it's really noticeable and not just due to the angle of viewing for a VA panel. Thoughts?


----------



## Leopardi

RayzTheRoof said:


> Can anyone post their impressions on their monitor's BLB and/or clouding? A photo would be helpful. I had to get a replacement for a shipping issue, but the original one showed no BLB or clouding (maybe because it wasn't warmed up yet) but this one has significant issues in my opinion, based on what I have read about the lack of any BLB or clouds from both users and thorough technical reviews:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Y6vTsIO.png
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/swUuqx9.png
> 
> The circled areas are where it's really noticeable and not just due to the angle of viewing for a VA panel. Thoughts?


Mine had clouding like that, although it disappeared completely when you turned room light on. Can you still see it with lights in the room?


----------



## RayzTheRoof

Leopardi said:


> Mine had clouding like that, although it disappeared completely when you turned room light on. Can you still see it with lights in the room?


No but I don't play dark games or watch dark content with my lights on


----------



## JackCY

Each monitor is "perfect" when you watch it in sunlight or a bright showroom. Using too much room light is not a solution to poor monitor performance.
You're not the only Rayz and you can certainly get a better unit than that.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

JackCY said:


> Each monitor is "perfect" when you watch it in sunlight or a bright showroom. Using too much room light is not a solution to poor monitor performance.
> You're not the only Rayz and you can certainly get a better unit than that.


Hey you replied on the other forum too  Check out the replacement I got if you have time. I think it's even worse...and had tons of scratches on the screen that won't come off without rigorous cleaning. It's bad.

scratches:
https://imgur.com/a/72nT1Nh


----------



## JackCY

Yeah I saw, I sometimes check, seems the people on both forums are almost the same so far, doesn't seem any more active than OCN.
The scratches... if you really like a monitor and you get a good unit, but it has scratches say on the housing/stand etc. I would say keep it because who wants to roll an endless lottery. If it's on the panel itself, this does happen with some monitors, and you can see it easily, it bothers you, return/exchange it even if it's otherwise good, if it bothers you, do it, if not, then don't. Sometimes it's easy to see, sometimes not, we won't know from photos really.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

JackCY said:


> Yeah I saw, I sometimes check, seems the people on both forums are almost the same so far, doesn't seem any more active than OCN.
> The scratches... if you really like a monitor and you get a good unit, but it has scratches say on the housing/stand etc. I would say keep it because who wants to roll an endless lottery. If it's on the panel itself, this does happen with some monitors, and you can see it easily, it bothers you, return/exchange it even if it's otherwise good, if it bothers you, do it, if not, then don't. Sometimes it's easy to see, sometimes not, we won't know from photos really.


This one already has BAD clouding compared to the others and the scratches aren't visible when it's on but...one spot even has a couple bumps of glue on the screen. Not a scratch, just glue I can't get off...


----------



## JackCY

Damn, well do what you have to do, probably exchange/return. At least others can see here not all units are "perfect" and what issues to expect.


----------



## misiak

JackCY said:


> 31.5" 1440p is ideal when you do not want to deal with scaling issues be it using UI scaling or having to look at tiny text. If you don't want the 31.5" size and immersion then get a 27" and deal with higher PPI's pros and cons.
> Personally I would recommend against VA above 27", the viewing angles are simply not there, even IPS is at it's limits on 31.5".
> If you can deal with the cons, these AUO VA 31.5" based monitors are decent. If you don't want to spend a fortune and still want a VA even though it smears blacks (as they all do anyway) find Q3279WVF, proper VA contrast (4000+:1) and almost glossy surface. Or if you can't deal with the VA smearing and viewing angles, look for Q3279WVFD8 which is IPS (matte though) with very strong contrast for an IPS of 1350:1 or so.
> 
> For 144Hz it's worth checking the new products of Q4 2018 and 2019, stop buying the borked AUO M270DAN2.x. and Samsung HG70/JG50/52.
> 
> All in all, choose something that you will be happy to own and use.


I follow you for a moment and you really have a great overview LCD wise. I agree that 32" is simple too much for QHD and with all those problems this monitor has it's not a good deal. Especially now when nvidia released a support for adaptive sync. This give us much more possibilities but is there what you would recommend on freesync scene ? I'm afraid there is not. So what options do we have ?

I personally aim for 27" non curved QHD display, VA like this one without scan lines issues or good IPS (not that crappy AH-VA from AUO) with freesync/adaptive sync or g-sync support. Actually I found only 27" curved MSI MAG27CQ/MPG27Q but I'm not sure about quality and I don't want curvature - never had such monitor so don't know how it feels and if it wouldn't be a problem for me. Is there anything interesting announced which will be released any soon ?

Edit: The panel in XV272U is also from AUO so we can expect the same crap as the older panel ? Hope not...


----------



## misiak

RayzTheRoof said:


> Can anyone post their impressions on their monitor's BLB and/or clouding? A photo would be helpful. I had to get a replacement for a shipping issue, but the original one showed no BLB or clouding (maybe because it wasn't warmed up yet) but this one has significant issues in my opinion, based on what I have read about the lack of any BLB or clouds from both users and thorough technical reviews:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Y6vTsIO.png
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/U6pRkRR.png
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/swUuqx9.png
> 
> 
> 
> The circled areas are where it's really noticeable and not just due to the angle of viewing for a VA panel. Thoughts?


Mine didn't have it, it had really a great backlighting and no clouding. The best I have seen for several years. Unfortunately, it had pretty bad vertical scanlines on some contrast backgrounds in motion. I haven't noticed them at first but something felt strange to me and then I've started to realize it is this problem. It was pretty annoying since then. Also realized that 32" is too much for QHD and especially on this model sharpness suffers a bit. Then those distortion on left and right borders made me decide to return this monitor. I really liked performance (response time), backlight and contrast of this VA panel but I couldn't live with those issues I've mentioned, unfortunately. So I'm still waiting for a good compromise because it's clear to me that perfect monitor does not exist.


----------



## misiak

AstroCat said:


> Yeah if the LG 32GK850G that comes tomorrow doesn't "wow me" then I'll swap the Asus PG279Q for the XB271HU. I am curious if there will be less BLB with the Acer though compared to the Asus.


Don't do it, it's the same crap. I had both. Better wait for new panels, hope these will be much better.


----------



## JackCY

@misiak: XV272U is Innolux but so far the experiences are not that great, you will have to dig in and find out, I'm only checking what models are getting announced and if someone posts about them. I will likely not be trying these newer 27" 1440p 144Hz IPS, the Q3279VWFD8 is that good for me.

IPS:
Sold:
Acer XV272U (Innolux), VG271U (don't know)
Later:
LG 27GL850G (probably LG)
Gigabyte (probably Innolux)
don't remember but there sure will be more

VA:
Flat office like VA from Samsung with 144Hz. See Leopardi's thread.

Freesync/adaptive sync monitors...
32GK850F (wider gamut), PX329 (165Hz), they have the same panel as this LG 32GK850G
75Hz: Q3279VWF (VA), Q3279VWFD8 (IPS)

These are to check and consider I think. Sadly there is not much to choose from overall on the market, the older models often have poor panels, no adaptive sync, etc. and suffer classic issues.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

I also have a dead pixel or dust under the screen :/


----------



## JackCY

That is AUO's trademarked feature it seems 
How many did you try Rayz by now, it is a few isn't it?
Scratches, BLB, pixels, dust, you're missing loose input board. Guess this panel/monitor is not any better lottery wise than other 144Hz monitors in the end but there sure are some nice ones in existence.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

Correction: 1 dead/stuck pixel on this panel, and the other pixel which I thought was dead is dust under the screen.

Images:
https://imgur.com/a/SzYvXOj


----------



## RayzTheRoof

The first image looks like it's between pixels so it might also be dust beneath the screen, but it looks red. Second is harder to see in the pics but definitely there and looks like a dead pixel in normal viewing.

Amazon doesn't have any in stock so I can't even try for a replacement now :/ If I refund and buy elsewhere, it's going to be like $100 more than what I originally paid for it.


----------



## Fanu

will this help for us 850G owners ?

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...rver-to-geforce-driver-/post/5934577/#5934577

I notice dithering only on certain things (like steam background) - but not in games


----------



## LeetGrandpa

Guys, help me. I've read probably last 20 pages of this thread and still can't decide.

I can get 850G, 850F or 650F. 850G is almost 200€ more expensive than 850F, and 650F is 30-40€ cheaper.

To me it seems that 850F is the best value for money. The thing that bothers me the most is that review on pcmonitors measured higher lag on 850F compared to 850G. 

I am currently on nvidia, and could move to AMD if they offer something competitive in the next 1 - 1.5 years. It's possible that I will need to upgrade sooner and in that case I will have to go with nvidia. 

Also, I never had gsync/freesync, so I don't know if I'm missing too much by not going with 850G. I play competitive games without sync at high framerates and never had problems with tearing. For single player games I usually find 60fps is enough and mostly don't have problems with tearing without vsync (or maybe I just never witnessed gsync smoothness ).

It's just hard for me to justify extra 200€ just for the Gsync, and honestly, it's quite a lot more that I initially planned to spend.


----------



## JackCY

Finding the Gsync model at low price takes time and waiting, rare to grab it I think.

I grabbed 850G when it was 554 EUR and it hasn't been less than 666 EUR since, on Amazon.
But the 850F has fallen last month from it's 599 EUR to 485-499 EUR and it will likely stay there.

The adaptive sync with Nvidia on monitors without their Gsync board is pretty much in it's infancy so far as they still did not make the necessary driver adjustments to work with all/most monitors perfectly. It can work but it's not a 100% issue free experience. That being said it's not 100% issue free with Gsync board equipped monitor either, it can actually be even worse, at least I prefer how my Q3279VWFD8 is behaving when synced up compared to what the 32GK850G was doing and getting stuck at low refresh rate during video seeking.

@RayzTheRoof: You can ask and wait until a replacement is available. If you don't have the web offering you a replacement, it often does not and offers only a return, you have to email/call them and ask for it. Even then you may need to write a few times until they finally get it what you want and that you're OK to wait. Sometimes it's easy, sometimes not to get a replacement from Amazon. Exactly for the reason you state, higher price, is why I ask for replacements and not a return and rebuy, tell them that: want a replacement not a return and buy new one at higher price, the price has changed and I will not buy it at this higher price. They will get it eventually, loose business or click in their GUI to get you that replacement.

---

Dithering... don't know, never played with Quadros and their tools. Using a registry hack to force dithering changes on GeForce, guess it could work, why not but what effect will it have? Say you're playing a video, you're setting dithering in MadVR, the GPU may or not do it's own dithering depending on what mode you use, the monitor does it's own dithering or even FRC. How many ditherings do you need? I'm running 10bit which is not supported by almost anything but MadVR (maybe fullscreen exclusive only, who knows, I use windowed and it shows 10bit anyway), 3D applications if they want to but you never know if they do, you won't get 10bit in Photoshop etc. unless you have Quadro drivers and what not as it needs different driver that supports higher bit depth for these kind of apps. If you're running 8bit source to 8bit, there is no dithering, should not be any. 8bit to 10bit, probably dithers, and monitor is 8bit+FRC=10bit. I don't see any differences running 8bit or 10bit output.
Having GPU dithering... what do you want to achieve? Smooth gradients? That's debanding not dithering. And with both there is some loss of fine detail.
I don't see the need to force turn on dithering on GPU, it will use it when it makes sense and there is a mismatch of the spaces, limited -> full, etc.


----------



## LeetGrandpa

JackCY said:


> Finding the Gsync model at low price takes time and waiting, rare to grab it I think.
> 
> I grabbed 850G when it was 554 EUR and it hasn't been less than 666 EUR since, on Amazon.
> But the 850F has fallen last month from it's 599 EUR to 485-499 EUR and it will likely stay there.
> 
> The adaptive sync with Nvidia on monitors without their Gsync board is pretty much in it's infancy so far as they still did not make the necessary driver adjustments to work with all/most monitors perfectly. It can work but it's not a 100% issue free experience. That being said it's not 100% issue free with Gsync board equipped monitor either, it can actually be even worse, at least I prefer how my Q3279VWFD8 is behaving when synced up compared to what the 32GK850G was doing and getting stuck at low refresh rate during video seeking.


Thanks for the info!

Yeah, 554€ is a great deal, would be a no brainer for me in that case 🙂

Do you by any chance know how the two (850f vs 850g) compare when it comes to total input lag?


----------



## JackCY

You have to check reviews:

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850f/#Responsiveness
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850g/#Responsiveness

Seems the same.

Usually Gsync board equipped monitors are tiny bit faster (lower input lag) because that FPGA has likely more processing power and may not do as many things. It also likes to run hot.

With the LG I dare anyone notice a difference if the PCM measurements are valid and I don't see why they should not be.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

There is no replacement option. I wonder if it is because Amazon doesn't have stock or because I did it too many times :O


----------



## 12345us3r

G-Sync monitors are usually faster due to fine tuned and refresh rate dependable overdrive. FreeSync monitors just have one overdrive setting for say 120 hz and it doesn't work very well for lower refresh rates.


----------



## ToTheSun!

12345us3r said:


> G-Sync monitors are usually faster due to fine tuned and refresh rate dependable overdrive. FreeSync monitors just have one overdrive setting for say 120 hz and it doesn't work very well for lower refresh rates.


In the case of the 850F, looking at PCM's shots, it seems to be even better than the 850G. Though, it's a rare case.


----------



## JackCY

12345us3r said:


> G-Sync monitors are usually faster due to fine tuned and refresh rate dependable overdrive. FreeSync monitors just have one overdrive setting for say 120 hz and it doesn't work very well for lower refresh rates.


Depends, Q3279VWFD8 in adaptive sync mode will keep equal overdrive as it uses for 75Hz, as such the OD is stronger and stronger at lower refresh rates.
Nvidia sets it's OD in the Gsync module often way too strong, stronger than what monitor makers set by themselves for the FreeSync variants, Gsync ones are more prone to over/undershoot and artifact but yes they may have adaptive OD and FreeSync ones may not as such at lower refresh rates the OD may be less aggressive on Gsync board equipped monitor than other.

If OD is getting weaker on FreeSync monitor with lower refresh rate, then it's adapting too much and is not a constant OD.

RayzTheRoof: Matter of luck really, their web does what it wants, it's best to talk to them directly if you're having issues with something and the web GUI isn't cooperating/giving you the option you need.


----------



## Fekx

Is the osd popup still an issue with new revisions of this monitor?

Thanks


----------



## JackCY

Has there even been a new revision done and is now being sold? I haven't seen anyone suggest that.
Mine from Autumn had the pop up and as far as I know everyone has the pop up if you keep the monitor connected to power for around 10h+, doesn't need to have any DP/HDMI connected at all, just power is enough and it will pop up.


----------



## MonarchX

I never had a single popup and I had it running for 24hrs+ with video enabled. BTW, how did you get into that Service Menu? Any advanced features there? Perhaps advanced calibration menu with 20 or 10-point grayscale points to calibrate???


----------



## Fanu

MonarchX said:


> I never had a single popup and I had it running for 24hrs+ with video enabled. BTW, how did you get into that Service Menu? Any advanced features there? Perhaps advanced calibration menu with 20 or 10-point grayscale points to calibrate???


I've had OSD popup after only 2-3h of monitor being turned on

it doesnt even have to be 10+h for the OSD to start popping up on its own - luckily this is the only noticeable issue I have with this monitor


----------



## Fekx

Would you guys say this osd bug is a deal breaker? I'm thinking of buying this LG.

Is there currently a better buy out there (1440p/144hz+) then this LG?

Or something promising in the upcoming months?

Thanks alot


----------



## hhkb

MonarchX said:


> I never had a single popup and I had it running for 24hrs+ with video enabled. BTW, how did you get into that Service Menu? Any advanced features there? Perhaps advanced calibration menu with 20 or 10-point grayscale points to calibrate???


Same as other LGs. Left-Left-Left-Right when powered off. Then power on. But there isn't much in the service menu, just some options to perform burn in.


----------



## JackCY

Fekx said:


> Would you guys say this osd bug is a deal breaker? I'm thinking of buying this LG.
> 
> Is there currently a better buy out there (1440p/144hz+) then this LG?
> 
> Or something promising in the upcoming months?
> 
> Thanks alot


XV272U, VG271U, 27GL850G, Gigabyte, who knows probably more to arrive, you have to check for each if they are worth bothering with, so far it seems Acer has not learned to fix their stupid blurry sharpness as they copied what ever old code they had into their newer firmware.

It's near impossible to find a 1440p 144Hz monitor that's major issue free.



hhkb said:


> Same as other LGs. Left-Left-Left-Right when powered off. Then power on. But there isn't much in the service menu, just some options to perform burn in.


Yeah I think that's it, just do it fast and clearly enough. Not too slow. Other OCN thread had the universal LG service menu shortcut written up.
There is nothing in there to adjust, I've tried, I've also managed to bug it out and had to go back in there to remove a permanent statistics overlay that got stuck open forever. Some smallish statistics screen moving around  Just make sure you disable everything before you close the menu. Otherwise I didn't manage to brick anything while in the menu, no impactful settings in there when I was exploring it.


----------



## Molitro

I've never had the OSD op-up issue in the month and a half I've had the monitor.
I'm in general quite happy with it.

However, I'm in great doubt as to whether or not exchange it for the F version now that nVidia is starting to support freesync (yes, I can still turn it back).
Being that a monitor is something that's gonna stay with me for years, it'd be very nice indeed to not be tied to nVidia for my adaptive sync in the future. I'd also be saving over 100€.

On the other hand I got an issue free monitor, and this one doens't seem to be on the "tested and compatible" nVidia list for now (maybe because of the 72-144hz range for freesync it seems to have, below the 2.4 ratio nVidia demands, although it's advertised as 48-144).
I'm guessing it will work fine though.
I also doubt I'd be able to notice the slightly higher input lag (still under 1 frame so...).

Don't know what to do. If I new I'd want to stay with nVidia anyway, but who the hell knows what the future entails.


----------



## JackCY

Try both, decide then. Depends how much time you have for a return. Usually holiday returns end with January and that is 1 week away.

My monitor has advertised range 48-76Hz for VRR but will run 38-75Hz issue free and 0-37Hz will run as LFC. All I had to do was set it via CRU to 36-76Hz VRR range. All you need for LFC is to be able to run 1/2 of max refresh issue free. LFC kicks in at least for me always at lower VRR range +2Hz.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

I'd stick with the one you have Molitro. G-Sync is proven better technology and AMD hasn't shown any new cards to be competitive or outperforming Nvidia when it comes to price/performance. You have great working equipment now, worst case is you change your mind and resell it in a few years and get a freesync if you'd like.


----------



## Molitro

JackCY said:


> Try both, decide then. Depends how much time you have for a return. Usually holiday returns end with January and that is 1 week away.


Have until end of February.

I guess I could order the F and then return whichever. I'll, think about it.


----------



## JackCY

That's what you gotta do to really see and know the difference. It's not just VRR it's gamut as well, sharpness settings, etc. Until end of February... I would go for it, try it, then decide.

Navi is supposed to launch in summer on 7nm with 2070 like performance at much lower price. Aka mid range price wise, not high end as almost all Turing cards are price wise. They didn't show it at CES because well AMD's RTG leadership is messy, they pushed Vega7 (the consumer unprofitable card) then left the company and Navi wasn't ready to be launched so early and shown at CES, some issue that needed "retape", aka they needed to make another revision to fix things. Still Navi should be the first more from ground up designed AMD GPU, Sony should use it in PS, likely other consoles too, a huge effort sunk into it and higher end Navi should not get canned like higher end Polaris did in favor of Vega. And it's on 7nm.
Nvidia 7nm GPUs? Who knows, maybe 2020? Maybe they are "rush" making the 1660 or what ever with cut out RT cores to have a competitive 7nm though they could stay at 12nm probably, mid range card.

I don't mind that they are not teasing us with GPUs one year in advance, then when they launch you can't buy them for another year anyway, gets annoying to wait so long. Can't wait what stupid crypto companies will want to shove everyone's throat this time to mine when 7nm GPUs launch.


----------



## jdj9

barsik22824 said:


> On the OSD issue, I did two things, I'm not sure which solved it but I haven't seen the issue since. One was to reset everything in OSD to defaults (general reset, picture reset, game reset) and the other was to upgrade to the most recent win 10 driver here (http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-32GK850G-B#manuals)


Do i have to connect the USB cable in order for the driver to update?


----------



## JackCY

It's a Windows driver update not monitor firmware as such it will do nothing to fix the firmware issue that's causing OSD pop as long as monitor is connected to AC power. Considering it's poping up display port input it's likely Gsync board firmware issue and that one even LG can't fix, it's up to Nvidia as they program the board. Maybe LG can update the Gsync firmware, sure but Nvidia has the code and would very likely have to provide that fixed firmware to LG. This has been going on since launch and they never know or care (LG) to do anything about it other than send to service center and pray to who ever they actually fix it.

It's a monitor, all modern OS come with a compatible driver. You don't need to install any unless the monitor has some non standard features that need to be supported by the driver so that some specialized software can get access to them via the driver.


----------



## jdj9

JackCY said:


> It's a Windows driver update not monitor firmware as such it will do nothing to fix the firmware issue that's causing OSD pop as long as monitor is connected to AC power. Considering it's poping up display port input it's likely Gsync board firmware issue and that one even LG can't fix, it's up to Nvidia as they program the board. Maybe LG can update the Gsync firmware, sure but Nvidia has the code and would very likely have to provide that fixed firmware to LG. This has been going on since launch and they never know or care (LG) to do anything about it other than send to service center and pray to who ever they actually fix it.
> 
> It's a monitor, all modern OS come with a compatible driver. You don't need to install any unless the monitor has some non standard features that need to be supported by the driver so that some specialized software can get access to them via the driver.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Molitro

I'm not sure what tests are out there to reliably check the vrr particularly.
The first impression is that the F version smears more than the G. It results on the F feeling more blurry, G seems to be quicker enough that it is noticeable. It's obvious enough with UFO test, but ingame does make a difference.

Aren't there tests around so I can properly check motion, G/Freesync related things, and particularly tearing?


----------



## JackCY

There are the demos and then there are games, what more do you need? You can use ingame fps limiter or RTSS to check specific refresh.
F has always had less aggressive OD than G, Nvidia always pushes the OD on their Gsync modules until it starts causing artifacts. Where as F version has OD from LG not from Nvidia and monitor makers often do not push the OD so hard that it causes artifacts. Who knows if the F version has adaptive OD, if not then it will get stronger and more artifacting at low refresh.

Or you can drag the below screenshot on screen and realize that both probably smear just the same anyway no matter who made the OD and how aggressive.


----------



## Molitro

JackCY said:


> There are the demos and then there are games, what more do you need? You can use ingame fps limiter or RTSS to check specific refresh.


Well yeah, but I asked cause I don't know if there are specific demos or tests to let you quickly compare.

In any case I don't seem to need to check anything more in terms of vrr. Does work pretty straightforwardly on both versions. Although I must say tearing at these high refresh rates is getting to be barely an issue.

So it's gonna come down to which one behaves the best for me (small things like the G waking up almost instantly from standby do contribute), and the colours. Problem is really, the smearing thing is looking to be a deciding factor. On the "faster" setting the F clearly smears more than the G even in "fast". And actually dragging that screenshot doens't really provoque it, but drag say steam on a game page with some black background, and yes, both smear, but while the G is small enough it isn't really bothersome, on the F it catches the eye.

I'll keep testing, for now the G seems to be more well rounded, to my dismay, cause I kinda wanted to keep the freesync and avoid paying the nvidia tax.


----------



## JackCY

https://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync

It's in all the Gsync and Freesync "guides" especially now with the NV driver update. The windmill from AMD is harder to find, I don't really use it anyway.

Yes on 144Hz at high (for me normal) 100fps+ tearing is minimal.
Did you check how OD is on G variant is with Gsync disabled? I think it then runs the same OD as F variant, at least on my unit with Gsync disabled the OD was slower and seemed to be what was being reported on F variant.
The above screenshot makes black trails when moving it on all VAs I've seen. Black text on dark background, a nightmare for any VA and the G variant was no exception.

I solved the smearing issue the only way it really can be, move away from VA back to IPS.


----------



## LeetGrandpa

My update: Had 850F for a day and returned it. The amount of blur was unacceptable for me. Horrible trailing/blur on all settings, experience in fast FPS games was really bad. Games with slower moving images (racing) were okay.

Also, I think viewing angles were quite bad, probably due to it's size, and the text looked really bad for it's ppi. Sharpness settings didn't help, and default 50% looked the best.

Since then I have gone with Dell s2719dgf and I'm happy with it (those interested wait for upcoming review on rtings and pcmonitors). I will gladly stay with a good TN until better fast panels become available or 27" 144hz IPS become more affordable.


----------



## Fanu

you got a faulty unit (unless freesync version is ****ed up in general)
I notice 0 blur and I play fast paced games like BF4/1, CS:GO, quake champions and racing games (at over 100fps) 
viewing angles arent good, but they arent bad and certainly much better than any TN panel


I am honestly having a hard time noticing any other issues on my monitor other than low PPI for its size and edge pixels being blocked from certain viewing angles


----------



## LeetGrandpa

Fanu said:


> you got a faulty unit (unless freesync version is ****ed up in general)
> I notice 0 blur and I play fast paced games like BF4/1, CS:GO, quake champions and racing games (at over 100fps)
> viewing angles arent good, but they arent bad and certainly much better than any TN panel
> 
> 
> I am honestly having a hard time noticing any other issues on my monitor other than low PPI for its size and edge pixels being blocked from certain viewing angles


Well, the reviews mentioned a bit worse trailing on the freesync version but I didn't expect it to be that bad. The gsync one is obviously pushed to the limit (identical panel), but it's over my budget anyways.

The freesync one supposedly has better colors and wider color gamut, so in the end it's a trade-off.


----------



## JackCY

The response times can unfortunately vary between individual units. Happened to me with C27HG70 units. Some were OK while one smeared more and was as slow as it's 31.5" sibling.
The IPS cost around 400 EUR, less than these LGs. But again you often have to deal with blur again due to image processing mistake by monitor maker, so thanks no. VA never was and never will be for fast paced games.
850G with Gsync disabled is very likely same overdrive as 850F, it isn't bad.

VA isn't for everyone, tried VA multiple times and returned them all :/
All around, go with IPS.
Fast paced gaming only, go with TN.

You don't want the 850G if you want decent colors, the gamut and viewing angles murder it when it comes to colors.


----------



## LeetGrandpa

JackCY said:


> The IPS cost around 400 EUR, less than these LGs. But again you often have to deal with blur again due to image processing mistake by monitor maker, so thanks no.


Ips 27" 144hz 1440p for 400€ in EU? Where? 🙂

I know of the usual aoc/acer/asus/viewsonc that have been around for some time, but they aren't that cheap.

Have you tried comparing those to fast TN? You mentioned blur.


----------



## JackCY

https://geizhals.eu/acer-xf0-xf270huabmiidprzx-um-hx0ee-a01-a1528218.html
https://geizhals.eu/acer-nitro-vg0-vg270upbmiipx-um-hv0ee-p01-a1923015.html
...

Maybe you're looking at Gsync variants, yeah those are always 600+ EUR really. But the Freesync variants have been around 400 a while and under 500 for some time now.

I've only tried S2716DG but not at home, it's bad enough to see it in a showroom for me. Cost same or more than an IPS. And these TN panels/monitors have their own endless issues. Certainly not willing to spend that kind of money on a TN.


----------



## LeetGrandpa

Well, yes the freesync ones are cheaper. 

Still, as far as I see it in 27-32 1440p high refresh monitors I have few options:
- 27" tn dell 
- 27-32 va samsung or 32" lg
- 27" ips from various monitor manufactures, all using same panel. 

VA is just a no go, F model smears too much and that's the main reason I returned it. Even if I go for more expensive g sync one it's too much for what it delivers for the cost. The viewing angles on F model I had are worse than on Dell TN, text is noticeable blurry, and it's probably the same on Gsync one since it's the same panel. Samsung one I have not seen, but it's curved and reportedly smears, although I don't know to what extent.

IPS ones are the best if you get a good one, but with such poor QC it would be expensive and hard for me to return them until I get a good one. Cheaper freesync ones are not available in my country - Croatia (only g sync), and I would have to order them online. Sometimes the price goes up from German listing because of our awesome 25% VAT + 30-50€ shipping. Every time I return I lose money because I have to pay for return shipping costs. Just seems like too much hassle considering possible time and money it could take.

TN Dell is okay. Motion clarity is excellent, colors are good, no blurriness that comes with LG VA, and surprisingly better viewing angles as well (still no way near IPS but acceptable to me). Sure, the tn limitations are there, but for 360€ that it goes for here I'll live with it and wait for new LG IPS screens coming out who knows when (end of 2019, early 2020?).


----------



## JackCY

https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...1497-va-vs-ips-comparison-27-1440p-144hz.html
https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-monitors-displays/1718874-2019-1440p-144hz-monitor-options.html

Everything is available in Croatia since 1 July 2013 without extra cost. Order it anywhere in EU.
For the same reasons you talk about I usually buy monitors from Germany, they have much more competitive market on prices and services, free returns to many countries, some even voluntary 30 day return periods. In my country we get some better services such as this for certain products, say headphones from international/EU wide store but not from local money hoarding largest PC components sellers and smaller ones with lower prices certainly don't offer extra services. In Germany they are more ready and more competitive, because they gotta be otherwise Amazon will walk over them, local retailers/etailers they don't seem to care and they often get plenty sales, for many people in bigger towns with cars etc. it's easier to buy locally but for me I will rather return defective items back to Germany to Amazon etc. at cost of seller (accounted for in prices of their products anyway) than to have to send them locally and pay for it myself while not getting any better price.

Dell s2719dgf, did they finally fix the gamma to be 2.2 with no banding issues, what about vertical lines etc.

The endless blurriness issues are fault of monitor makers  They mess with input image in their processing. I can't stand it so of course 32GK850G went back as fast as it came in, was defective anyway.

There is not much to choose from at 144Hz+ overall at all. What there is often has some major issues.

I can only agree on the perceived viewing angles of TN vs VA but many here probably won't.


----------



## LeetGrandpa

Well, yes, I am well aware of buying from EU and all the buyer protection laws that were pushed through EU directives, and I do it often. My LG came from amazon.de. The thing with online stores is, when you go to checkout you get your country vat calculated (in my case 25% instead of German 19%) + shipping is more expensive obviously. In most cases when you return, you get back what you paid including shipping costs to you but you have to arrange and pay return shipping cost yourself. And then there's lot of waiting periods - shipping in both ways and waiting for the refund. It all usually doesn't matter too much because I don't return that often, but with panel inconsistency it's like that, you have to be prepared to return it... sometimes multiple times 

About the dell, the gamma on mine is too low and as you probably know it can be fixed with icc profile or through nvidia/amd control panel and that introduces some banding, not a big amount and I don't notice it in games, just when looking at banding tests. It seems some people got nice 2.2 gamma units out of the box. I was able to get it cheap locally, and can still return it, but the other options available now are not too appealing to me. I think waiting it out until better ips screens become available is a better option. I don't understand your question about vertical lines?

Sorry maybe we're too much offtopic, you can PM me if you want to continue the discussion.


----------



## JackCY

Yes Amazon and probably all "good" shops that "respect the laws" will calculate with your country's VAT, nothing unusual, it still often comes out cheaper than locally :/ Shipping free but maybe not to Croatia from German shops or Amazon at least.
Amazon pays the return shipping. Yes it's not a brisk process as walking into a brick store that gives you money on hand when you hand over the returned product, but not all do that either and if you buy online locally or internationally, not much of a difference really in the speed but there often is in services provided.
Indeed with monitors if you really want one and it has bad lottery prepare to ship around a few times usually until you give up or shop refuses to give you replacements or otherwise starts to complain.

S2719DGF was reviewed by rtings now. Looks a little better than the S2716DG but has no BFI at all. I don't really use or like ICC profiles, especially for 8bit monitors with 8 bit panels. All it does is software correction of the image being sent to monitor, adds banding, doesn't get properly applied and used in all applications, etc. just headaches to me. I never touch the NV/AMD output controls as that's yet another software manipulation just like ICCs.

I think these are the issues people talked about with the previous Dells and other TNs: vertical lines I suppose in movement on some shades same as this LG can suffer from, gamma calibration and overall the whole thing being mapped into some standardized but not common color space (I don't remember it's name but someone posted it before, it's why those monitors had so low bright gamma and all), coating.

rtings's DGF unit is pretty horrendous.


----------



## LeetGrandpa

Well, amazon covers return costs up to 8€ for croatia, and I can tell you that it's multiples of that to ship a monitor to back 

rtings unit seems bad in some aspects, but weirdly they had good gamma out of the box.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

https://i.imgur.com/HwZjfm2.png 

great


----------



## JackCY

Welcome to the "wonderful experience" that is buying monitors today.
Depends where you buy from and how often, how many returns, exchanges etc. Sometimes you can write them, explain and they will send you another replacement but as always it's best that you only have 1 unit at home and not keep hoarding them, if you hoard no one will send you more replacements they don't want to get scammed. Another thing is that by law in EU there is something about 3rd unit, same issue = refund so that's 2 replacements = 3 units total, so they try to protect themselves with that too, it's not just protection of customer but sellers use it too.

The obvious solution to this issue is buy more at once, if the price is good and you want the monitor it's faster and you can check more monitors if you buy multiple at once... With the terrible lotteries on some monitors one doesn't have to worry that they will end up with 2 good units at once and if by a miracle you do, choose one to keep and return the other.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

How's the LG32GK650F-B compare to the LG32GK850 ? 1 is older and a lot cheaper and freesync, other than that is there much difference in image quality ?


----------



## JackCY

650F vs 850F has a difference in backlight = different gamut, 850F is wider gamut
650F vs 850G there should be no difference except that 850G has overdrive defined by Nvidia when you use Gsync, when not using Gsync they are the same except cosmetics such as weak rear ambient RGB lights.
It's all in the specs.

Yes the Gsync tax is real, something around 200 USD/EUR, it's bonkers.


----------



## MonarchX

RayzTheRoof said:


> https://i.imgur.com/HwZjfm2.png
> 
> great


What was the issue?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Wait a minute again. Here's the freesync LG 32gk650F
https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAHJN8JS9786&ignorebbr=1

Here's the "Freesync 2" LG 32gk850F
https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=1B4-008M-00135&ignorebbr=1

Thats a pretty big price difference over the older model. I assume the 650 doesn't have FS2. I have an rtx 2070. Is there actually much other difference side by side, what are they, 2 years apart ?

I have a 27" 60Hz IPS , how viewable is a VA panel if a girlfriend is watching from the side ? 32" is pretty big anyways, so maybe the angle won't be as bad as I fear.


Anyone know what the real response time is on either model ? I'd hate to notice ghosting.


----------



## JackCY

650F and 850F are not 2 years apart LOL, they launch about same time, 850G was the earliest available.
FS2 is for HDR, only 850F has HDR support in it's software.

Right now on Geizhals.eu 650F and 850F cost the same 500 EUR. Even locally 650F is only 4% cheaper comparing by lowest prices of both from probably shop I would never buy from. 850G as always is up there in 660 EUR.

Even IPS LCD sucks to view from an angle, VA... forget it. You can see the viewing angle horrors here: https://imgur.com/a/bDFVmjz
More is here for comparisons: https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...1497-va-vs-ips-comparison-27-1440p-144hz.html
Viewing angle gallery here: https://imgur.com/a/sc4inPC


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Ok thanks. And this is for media/general gaming. So since I've gotten by with the contrast of an IPS just fine, the 32gk650 should do fine for me, vs the HDR. And FS2 has more to do with HDR somehow.

So I should get the cheaper and I bet I'll be plenty pleased, so long as the freesync+drivers actually work right. How good is this monitor, the 650 ? There's hardly any gaming monitors this spec anyways, and even less reviews.


----------



## LeetGrandpa

850F also has wider color gamut. Unless you can get 650F much cheaper I think 850F is better value.

Will you be pleased with any of them? You'll have to try yourself. If you play fast fps games you may be disappointed because they suffer from smearing, and that's the main reason I returned 850F. 850G is supposedly better in that aspect when Gsync is enabled whether used or not. If you are not a demanding user, and considering you are coming from slow ips, you may not notice it much but then again, you may be happier with regular 32" ips in 60-75hz range.

Viewing angles are also pretty bad, it's really noticeable on a big screen. Rtings rated 850G (same panel) viewing angles very low, lower than a lot of TN-s 
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/tests/picture-quality/horizontal-viewing-angle
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/tests/picture-quality/vertical-viewing-angle


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

There's about $200USD between 650F and 850F for me. The 27" IPS's are about about the same as the 32" 850F. My eyes are getting older, I would like the size increase of 32", without using font scaling in windows.

IDK, choices, choices.


----------



## jdj9

I've set the response time to Faster and the smearing went away (before that i had it on normal). If i reduce the Hz to 120, it is non-existent to my eyes. Even at 165 it is too low and very difficult to trace. A good website to test for smearing is ( https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-thronos ) by scrolling up and down. I'm wondering why i haven't tried this for so long until now


----------



## lightsout

I have been loving the 650F I got over the holidays, especially since Nvidia is allowing Freesync monitors now. Going from 27" to 32" I now feel like 32" is the perfect size. I used a 43" for a bit and that was way too big.


----------



## JackCY

You can try finding PX329 which is 650F but with 165Hz essentially, well similar and cheap. You're getting ripped off by retailers in Canada if they are selling 850F at a price level of IPS Gsync.

ufotest has custom moving bar test for easy checking of response times vs other monitor and in general if you know what to set and look for.

Good luck getting this in decent response time on any VA:

https://www.testufo.com/chase#backg...ailing=482412&distance=256&pps=960&height=180

Viewing angles are indeed also here:

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk850g#comparison_1417

TN
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/dell/s2719dgf#comparison_1417

IPS
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/asus/rog-swift-pg279qz#comparison_1417

VA
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/samsung/chg70#comparison_1417

Or drag this screenshot around screen and cry as all the text has strong ghosting even on 850G:


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

jdj9 said:


> I've set the response time to Faster and the smearing went away (before that i had it on normal). If i reduce the Hz to 120, it is non-existent to my eyes. Even at 165 it is too low and very difficult to trace. A good website to test for smearing is ( https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-thronos ) by scrolling up and down. I'm wondering why i haven't tried this for so long until now





lightsout said:


> I have been loving the 650F I got over the holidays, especially since Nvidia is allowing Freesync monitors now. Going from 27" to 32" I now feel like 32" is the perfect size. I used a 43" for a bit and that was way too big.


What games do u guys play, what are racing games like ? Money-wise I should just order the 650F, and if I really don't like it, return it, (that would cost a lot tho)

I'd like to see real refresh rates on these. Assuming it ghosts/smears less than an older 60Hz IPS, I'd be happy.

IDK where to go around here and actually see gaming monitors in person, that are actually running games.


----------



## jdj9

Kaltenbrunner said:


> What games do u guys play, what are racing games like ? Money-wise I should just order the 650F, and if I really don't like it, return it, (that would cost a lot tho)
> 
> I'd like to see real refresh rates on these. Assuming it ghosts/smears less than an older 60Hz IPS, I'd be happy.
> 
> IDK where to go around here and actually see gaming monitors in person, that are actually running games.


I play all kinds of games  I tried a few monitors, this one keeps me most satisfied right now.


----------



## lightsout

Kaltenbrunner said:


> What games do u guys play, what are racing games like ? Money-wise I should just order the 650F, and if I really don't like it, return it, (that would cost a lot tho)
> 
> I'd like to see real refresh rates on these. Assuming it ghosts/smears less than an older 60Hz IPS, I'd be happy.
> 
> IDK where to go around here and actually see gaming monitors in person, that are actually running games.


I basically only play BF and a little COD.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

The 850F looks nice enough off angle in some videos. There's next to no reviews or videos reviews of the 650F tho. At least the 650F would leave me some money afterwards.


----------



## JackCY

Blacks smear on all VA, way more than any even old panel. Other transitions are OK usually on these higher refresh designed panels.
I would not get a standard gamut VA, the loss of saturation really kills them at an angle.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

So *** is this on my new purchase of this monitor from B&H? 

It looks like a bruised spot, it's not on the surface and not a mark I can clean. It's below the physical screen.
Trust em it looks way worse than this. It's the first thing I noticed and I see it casually just glancing at the monitor, rather than it being a dead pixel I search for.
edit: there are two of these types of clusters/spots.

https://i.imgur.com/3M0bxXl.png

https://i.imgur.com/7JSZJCP.png

https://i.imgur.com/oQD2jvO.png

Oh and JackCY, this monitor has the worst parts of the previous 2's BLB combined. It makes the same exact pattern, I am starting to think this is very much a manufacturing defect. Without hesitation I can tell you there will be prominent clouding slightly above and to the left of the screen, slightly below and to the right (these 2 are massive btw), and a huge chunk on the top right corner. The shape and patterns are exactly the same.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

Update: found at least 4 pixels with dust or something making them look black/dead. Can't see anyone getting a good panel if the issues are this consistent.


----------



## AstroCat

Just a quick follow up, I've had the LG 32GK850G for over a month now and I'm super happy with it! 
I mounted it on my desk using the AmazonBasics Premium Single Monitor Stand and it's positioned perfectly for me.

I've been nothing but impressed with the image and performance and feeling totally satisfied I made the best choice for my gaming needs given 1440, 31.5", G-Sync, etc...

I did have to get a second monitor though, the first one had a dead pixel right in the middle! Luckily the replacement was image defect free.

I used the TFTCentral ICC profile and their settings but I upped the brightness a bit more for my tastes.


----------



## blanko78

*Is it normal to see this on my LG 32GK850G ? *

When I try to run the response time test that I found at this link I see the white block stuttering: https://www.eizo.it/monitor-test/ 
Can you test with your monitor and give me a feedback please?
Maaaaany thanks guys


----------



## blanko78

*also this video run smoother in my laptop monitor *





I see stuttering/vibrations since the beginning


----------



## blanko78

*This is what I see while running the Eizo test above on my LG*

https://streamable.com/4qh4j
Also in game I don't feel that "total" smoothness, but I'm not sure. Maybe is just this test. If anyone can try to do it would be really appreciated 
Thanksssss


----------



## karel88l

I recently bought LG 32GK650F monitor,I thought that it will be upgrade from my old Benq BL3200PT but it looks it will not be.What i cant get over is text (un)sharpness and there is also VA glow (or shift ?) that was not on my Benq.Rest is OK for me (colors,BLB,responsive in games),but that blurry image  ! Is here any way to fix it or atleast reduce to minimum ? (of course i tried adjust sharpness in OSD and i also calibrated colors according to TFT central - didnt help)


----------



## JackCY

If the sharpness adjustment in OSD isn't working then there is nothing that will fix it as ultimately it's a firmware issue and they have to provide a sharpness setting in the OSD with untouched/no modification to input image but many 144Hz+ monitors ship with blurry image and no sharpness control in OSD.

It cannot be set in OSD to neutral? You can check on lagom.nl easily.

Yeah you never know Rayz, certainly looks like the more people buy and report here the same issues of pixels and BLB? start to pop up. Neutral sharpness on F variant probably doesn't exist either from the reports, no proof photos yet.


----------



## karel88l

I can adjust sharpness in OSD from 0 to 100 by 10 step,it is set on 50 by default thats the "best" - still blurry.

Are 144Hz IPS panels better in sharpness ? I am thinking about purchasing XF270HUA or AG271QG.


I also forget to mention that monitor is buzzing (probably trafo) another bonus from LG.


----------



## LeetGrandpa

Can confirm as well. On 850F all sharpness settings were blurry. The best one was actually default (50%).

The pixel density should be enough (about the same as on 24" 1080p) yet every setting looks just wrong. Didn't take any photos. Sharpness issues, color shifts/bad viewing angles and trailing on all overdrive setting were enough to pack it up and return it immediately


----------



## JackCY

Damn, so even though they did offer adjustment any of the 0-100 is not neutral. 0-50 blurry and 60-100 too sharp? >_< Sometimes they make the steps too large with no neutral or even close to neutral setting or the one that is close it blurry like the 50 here probably. Damn.

On 144Hz IPS it depends on monitor maker, some may be OK but Acer's are not even the newer ones still carried over the same blurry issue in firmware.

Leopardi has the Viewsonic with AUO panel and not too blurry image? You can dig it out on OCN. But the AUO panel based are hard to find with neutral sharpness if any exist, or they only exist in some specific otherwise undesirable or expensive model.


----------



## karel88l

So i got AOC AG271QG,started lagom sharpness and it looks similar like on LG (unsharp - i will upload photos),however i feel like text sharpness is better then on LG (LG caused me eye strain) probably due to higher ppi on AOC of course it has glow and blb (as excepted) but its acceptable (have monitor only few hours,need more testing).But i steel feel like i was ripped of paid 700USD vs 400 for LG,not sure if i will keep monitor.LG would be good without blurry image...

Is here anybody who was satisfied with LG sharpness or VA shift ? Maybe I just had bad one ?


----------



## mrgonzo111

Owners of this monitor, tell me - is there a high-frequency squeak (buzzing) on this model from the back of the monitor, where is the backlight, when viewing a black or white background in the browser?


----------



## Will0w

mrgonzo111 said:


> Owners of this monitor, tell me - is there a high-frequency squeak (buzzing) on this model from the back of the monitor, where is the backlight, when viewing a black or white background in the browser?


No. Even leds on no buzzing. 
It is more common problem on monitors which have internal power or speakers. This monitor has outer power brick and no speakers.


----------



## mrgonzo111

Will0w said:


> No. Even leds on no buzzing.
> It is more common problem on monitors which have internal power or speakers. This monitor has outer power brick and no speakers.


I had a monitor model lg34uc89g 144Hz with G-Sync, he was very hot from the back of the monitor and published a squeak.


----------



## Will0w

mrgonzo111 said:


> I had a monitor model lg34uc89g 144Hz with G-Sync, he was very hot from the back of the monitor and published a squeak.


Still I i'd say it's rare. Did you rma?


----------



## Will0w

Offtopic, does anyone know why I see latest posts on this forum after I sign in? 
Without signing I got days delay...


----------



## JackCY

All monitors buzz in certain situations, especially when you match a fine pattern to it's inversion. Some are worse (Samsung VA monitors) some better. I don't remember this LG for buzzing.


----------



## Will0w

I have not encountered buzzing from this monitor on any condition. My gpu does buzz on high fps. Not saying it is impossible to get a buzzing one but highly unlikely. Have not seen anyone reporting it either.


----------



## Pedros

Hi all,
so i'm trying to find a new monitor to replace my 38" XR screen. I'm searching for something better for gaming and this 32" seemed a really good balance between size and functionality. 

So my question to owners, are you enjoying it and advise buying this monitor? ( this will be mainly for movies, series, gaming like Apex, Overwatch, Fifa and some Racing stuff )


----------



## Will0w

Pedros said:


> Hi all,
> so i'm trying to find a new monitor to replace my 38" XR screen. I'm searching for something better for gaming and this 32" seemed a really good balance between size and functionality.
> 
> So my question to owners, are you enjoying it and advise buying this monitor? ( this will be mainly for movies, series, gaming like Apex, Overwatch, Fifa and some Racing stuff )


I have been happy with the monitor but I don't think I would buy this anymore. If I was buying now or near future I would look for hdr600 spec freesync monitors.
Still owning this I am in no hurry to change to HDR. Maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## Pedros

Thanks Will0w. What kind of monitors are you refering to? Sorry for the question... I could just Google it but wanted to know your opinion on the ones to check ( 1440p not 4K ). 

Thank you so much


----------



## Fanu

Pedros said:


> Hi all,
> so i'm trying to find a new monitor to replace my 38" XR screen. I'm searching for something better for gaming and this 32" seemed a really good balance between size and functionality.
> 
> So my question to owners, are you enjoying it and advise buying this monitor? ( this will be mainly for movies, series, gaming like Apex, Overwatch, Fifa and some Racing stuff )


its excellent for fast paced games (I use it to play BF4, Fifa, pCars, Dirt rally, etc) 

but since now nvidia supports freesync, I would buy the cheaper freesync models - no point in purchasing gsync only monitors anymore


----------



## Pedros

Yeah, the issue is that there aren't many 31.5 screens that are "officially compatible". The only one in the Nvidia list is a 1080p from Acer 

I tried my 38" XR ( Freesync ) and it didn't go that well since i got black screens for 2 seconds now and then ... :x


----------



## RayzTheRoof

https://imgur.com/gallery/3aIbSs9 

6th monitor. Some of the worst BLB and uniformity lighting issues I have ever seen on any monitor or TV literally ever.

With all this clouding, blacks look significantly less deep than previous ones I had and overall dark scenes look much more glowing.


----------



## JackCY

That looks pretty bad. It's a shame they borked the firmware and there still is a quality lottery in the end too.


----------



## padman

RayzTheRoof said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/3aIbSs9
> 
> 6th monitor. Some of the worst BLB and uniformity lighting issues I have ever seen on any monitor or TV literally ever.
> 
> With all this clouding, blacks look significantly less deep than previous ones I had and overall dark scenes look much more glowing.


Still better than ANY 1440p AHVA IPS monitor based on AUO panel for the past few years lol.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

JackCY said:


> That looks pretty bad. It's a shame they borked the firmware and there still is a quality lottery in the end too.


It's weird I've noticed you have it in the same most notable areas, though yours are probably less visible: 

https://i.imgur.com/3y5WKEV.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/SgFV2JT.png

It's like a consistent manufacturing issue :/ 

I don't know if I should try to replace this one too.

Also when I lifted the styrofoam backing in the package, the monitor was stuck to it and fell out and onto the front styrofoam and I am worried it caused some of this on the right side


----------



## JackCY

Mine was fine as fine can be for an LCD if I remember right. You can see my camera settings, they are set to expose any small issues. Many of the patterns of BLB are repeated on different units of one monitor, often caused by mounting points, pressure from plastic frame, even how the panel itself is clamped in it's metal frame. Or in case of Samsung curved rubbish due to how they curve it and ruin it.

The Q3279VWFD8 in comparison, that I did keep unlike 32GK850G, has more BLB, it has top right edge but the rest is pretty fine, on that one top edge seems to be have BLB on some units.

You can find this AUO VA panel in LG with minimal BLB for an LCD but you have to be OK with all the other drawbacks of the panel and monitor, and win a lottery in terms of other possible defects at the same time. Which I didn't with my one unit so back it went and more I did not try since it was way too blurry, poor viewing angles and slow response time for me.

Some monitors are a royal pain to get out of a box and assemble, some are super easy. As long as you don't drop it on something sharp or too high onto a corner of polystyrene, you should be fine.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

7th was just as bad. I think I will be returning and never looking back. I have absolutely no idea what to replace it with though. Visible even with light coming in:
https://i.imgur.com/A4QwOPc.png


----------



## JackCY

Gotta look elsewhere or wait for a better batch if you really want this monitor despite it's issues.


----------



## Fanu

I've got to say, games that have TAA (form of anti aliasing) look incredible on this monitor 
games like dirt rally 2.0, metro exodus, division 2 - they dont look grainy at all and relatively low PPI is not noticeable (there are minimal to no jagged lines anywhere) - deep blacks/great contrast this monitor provides also does wonders for image quality in games

which goes to show 90PPI is perfectly fine and can provide immersive gaming
stark contrast compared to games like total war (attila or warhammer) which look like ass on their campaign maps (its like everything is made of mini legos, almost no smooth lines at all), or foliage in battlefield 4 which looks jagged as hell


----------



## supermiguel

Any firmware updates for this monitor?


----------



## JackCY

Doubt it, all you can do is check LG's site.

Of course there is less perceived grain on textures on the LG when it blurs fine details  The coating is not grainy/matte either.


----------



## MistaSparkul

JackCY said:


> Doubt it, all you can do is check LG's site.
> 
> Of course there is less perceived grain on textures on the LG when it blurs fine details  The coating is not grainy/matte either.


ALL LCDs will "blur fine details" if it is running in sample and hold. Only backlight strobing will give you non blurry motion clarity.


----------



## JackCY

The sharpness issue on monitors we are talking about is with STATIC images, not MOTION. A completely different topic and issue.


----------



## RayzTheRoof

Received yet another with a cluster of dead pixels. Amazon won't give a replacement. I am sick of trying to get lucky with a monitor purchase, only to be punished with literally broken items and then left with no option to find another.


----------



## JackCY

Amen.

Maybe they are trying to sell you all the faulty returned open box ones 

Find something else, nothing more you can do. How about the overpriced Gigabyte AD27QD, although not everywhere always as overpriced.
Now you know why I got the cheapo 75Hz IPS  You simply almost cannot win the 144Hz panel quality lottery. Sometimes people report it's fine, sometimes only later it becomes clear that bad units are not as rare, sometimes the bad quality reports are pouring since monitor goes on sale.


----------



## Leopardi

LCD was a mistake  No high hopes for the LG IPS coming later either. 2020 sees the start of JOLED massproduction, I hope that gives LG some motivation to make the QC correct.


----------



## JackCY

I would have loved a flat 31.5" 1440p 144Hz+ CRT but they didn't make any. I also don't own a crane to move it around. The best I remember was something around 28" 16:9, very rare, very expensive, maybe US only, never seen any (even for sell).
Any LED display will beat it. LG and QC, I don't see any similarity 

I still remember first LCDs going from CRT... what the hell is this #*@&. Oh those horrible small 60Hz TNs.


----------



## lightsout

I keep hearing complaints about the viewing angles on these (I have the 650) didn't think it was a bog deal since I sit right in front of it.

Been recently comparing side by side videos as I compare handbrake settings and wow.

Even looking straight at the monitor the only place where the color is correct is straight ahead. Literally sitting right in front of the monitor with the same image side by side the color is always different on one. I have to move my head to see correct color on one or the other image. Pretty weak if you ask me.


----------



## AngryLobster

Yeah to be honest this monitor has some of the worst horizontal viewing angles I've ever seen. You have to have your head far enough away to mitigate it. If you sit at normal 27 inch monitor distance, a 2/3 vertical slice is the only part that doesn't lose color/brightness.


----------



## hhkb

I'm not really seeing the problem with horizontal viewing angles. But maybe I'm used to it by now? I'm sensitive to IPS glow and TN gamma shift - compared to those, for me the VA "viewing angle" is not a problem at all. I'm about a meter back from the screen - closer and I see inversion on the sides but colors look fine.

Anyways I've had the monitor for about 6 mo now and there are a few weird issues I've noticed. I'm definitely noticing the OSD pop-up bug now. Turning off the monitor before I go to sleep seems to "fix" it, but I'd rather this didn't exist at all. I'd say it's a very minor nuisance.

I've encountered a few other quirks in the firmware. Sometimes the overdrive goes nuts - and I get very noticeable ghosting. Turning the monitor off and then on again fixes it. I'm not sure what triggers it - but it's quite noticeable when it happens. In normal usage, there isn't noticeable ghosting for me.

Other thing is g-sync occasionally bugs out - either it doesn't enable itself, or screen freezes. I need to power off/on to fix it. The freezing has only happened a couple times - more annoying is when g-sync doesn't turn on. But it seems this is a common issue w/ g-sync, unfortunately.

Otherwise, still happy with the monitor. Least amount of noticeable artifacts of any monitor I've used/tried, and a great size. Nothing is perfect though.


----------



## JackCY

Many people don't sit 1m+ far away from a computer monitor, that's is one very deep table to have. The viewing angle issues (desaturation and general washing out) on VA are very easy to see especially on images where edges and center have the same color and brightness.

You can see the big difference between IPS and VA angles here under viewing angles sections: https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...1497-va-vs-ips-comparison-27-1440p-144hz.html
Not all IPS have very wide viewing angles, but almost all are probably better than any VA or TN. 31.5" is a stretch viewing angles wise even for IPS, you start to lose brightness if you sit too close = higher viewing angles. Unlike VA it's not very easy to notice it in use, with VA in all games, movies, websites the viewing angles are a constant issue bet it on 27"/31.5" Samsung VA or 31.5" AUO VA. VA is OK for TVs when you sit far away with smaller viewing angles, also coupled with a nicer overdrive (at least on some VA TVs) than what companies bother to use in monitors.

Yeah I wouldn't have high hopes for the Gsync module, the issues are endless. They want a premium for it but it's not a premium trouble free product. If it's freezing on you... maybe it's overheating. I think sitting in Vsynced Windows with service menu open the temperature shown was 55C, who knows how high it gets under 165Hz Adaptive sync mode, those Gsync modules were never known for running cool, the opposite in fact.


----------



## skupples

makes me curious about the implementation of gsync in legion's 240hz.

I sit at least 1m away from my 4k 34 inch ASUS ProArt monitor & I still experience viewing angle issues. I'm also really not that impressed with the "epic 10 bit color" It's quite hard to calibrate it to a point where darks aren't too dark, while maintaining good brightness.


----------



## JackCY

All of the newer Gsync 4k or 240Hz monitors with DP1.4 and HDMI2.0 have V2 Gsync module that costs a fortune compared to V1 module that costed a fortune compared to nonGsync module solutions. That's why it costs $1k when it should cost $300 at best.

Don't know ASUS ProArt 34" 4k, not all pro monitors have their LUT open to hardware calibration and default LUT may be crushing blacks. Never had a problem with 10bit or even seen a difference from 8bit, I could maybe spot one side by side in a video player or if a game supported 10bit output, otherwise no chance without pro GPU drivers that offer 10bit for graphics apps.

I think this LG has been surpassed by much cheaper but rarely available PX329 for those that want this VA.


----------



## hhkb

Yeah I agree 32" is pretty big if you're sitting like 50cm away. I'm actually about 70cm when working, about 90/100 if playing a game with a controller. When closer I can notice it a bit but it doesn't bug me much.


----------



## MonarchX

Damn, I panicked the other day and thought this monitor's DisplayPort port died because after running every test where everything was working (HDMI to DisplayPort, HDMI to HDMI, etc.), the only thing that seemed to be the problem was the monitor's DisplayPort. I love this monitor and ordered another one on Amazon. That was a total failure because the issue was the supplied DisplayPort to DisplayPort Mini adapter (supplied with my EVGA KingPin GTX 1080 Ti that is) that died (suddenly and randomly...). Obviously, the newly ordered monitor would also not work via DisplayPort due to faulty adapter, but at least it exposed the true source of the problem. Very luckily local Staples had that adapter type in-stock and Amazon allowed total refund of newly ordered monitor with shipping label, even though I came clean that the error was on my part. Everything back to normal, which in this case, is great .


----------



## JackCY

EVGA being EVGA, instead of giving you regular DP they give you DVI and DP adapters lol. Not even a DP to miniDP cable? A damn adapter?


----------



## MonarchX

JackCY said:


> EVGA being EVGA, instead of giving you regular DP they give you DVI and DP adapters lol. Not even a DP to miniDP cable? A damn adapter?


KingPin 1080 Ti does not support full DP, has no full DP, but it does support DP Mini and they did include the Full DP to DP Mini adapter. The adapter EVGA included worked fine a year or so, then somehow just stopped working, but the adapter from Staples has been working perfectly for 9 hours so far. The $25 + tax price was overkill for what actually costs cheaper at Best Buy, but I didn't feel like driving there for 90 minutes or waiting to get one from Amazon. Just another day to remind myself that appreciating what one already has is at its strongest when one loses it! Returning hardware-wise back to normal is as good as make up sex.


----------



## Maten

What settings people here use with this monitor? I currently have these from the forums:

Game Mode Gamer 1
Response Time Fast
Brightness 32
Contrast 37
Gamma Mode 2
Color Temp Custom
Red 98
Green 91
Blue 100

I remember that when I got the monitor this was looking best. The settings some reviews suggested looked somehow odd on my monitor, but could be that my eyes wasnt adjusted to them so would like to test again. Also have someone found the 120cd/m2 / 160cd/m2 settings for this?


----------



## amd7674

Maten said:


> What settings people here use with this monitor? I currently have these from the forums:
> 
> Game Mode Gamer 1
> Response Time Fast
> Brightness 32
> Contrast 37
> Gamma Mode 2
> Color Temp Custom
> Red 98
> Green 91
> Blue 100
> 
> I remember that when I got the monitor this was looking best. The settings some reviews suggested looked somehow odd on my monitor, but could be that my eyes wasnt adjusted to them so would like to test again. Also have someone found the 120cd/m2 / 160cd/m2 settings for this?


Hi, For 120cd/m2 I'm still using these settings:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...z-va-g-sync-lg-32gk850g-180.html#post27454529


----------



## RayzTheRoof

2 more with numerous dead pixels or damage under the screen. Great. This most recent one has absolutely no clouding I can find either so it sucks to send it back. I'm really disappointed. Will using LG warranty repair service likely result in different backlight uniformity? I assume a new panel will need to be installed for the pixel issues and I will likely see a difference in backlight. 

This one was manufactured in March 2018 so my theory that early production had better QC might be correct. They might have adopted lazier practices after initial positive reception because I absolutely cannot find any cloudiness on this monitor. Yet the 9 others from July 2018 manufacture date onward have all had horrible clouds in the exact same spots. Ridiculous.


----------



## JackCY

No one repairs stuff, they will give you a replacement of who knows what quality and send the other unit either to be scrapped or panel replaced in some low wages country be it somewhere locally or to Asia.

Reviewers are still praising even the 650F, HWU did just now, they don't care to point out the existing issues. As long as their cherry picked review unit looks great they are happy.


----------



## Icarian8

Finally bit the bullet and decided to upgrade my screen after 8 months looking around, shopping for a display is so damn stressing.


I had a 5 year old 27" VA 1080p from Iiyama, pretty good for what it was, decided I wanted another VA since I absolutely despise IPS glow and after reading reviews with scores all over the place (from excellent VA panel to unusable rubbish due to smearing) I finally settled for this one, a bit on the expensive side thanks to nVidia, but I am satisfied.


The unit I got doesn't seem to have too much bleeding, I can't see anything on normal conditions which is what matters the most, I never use the computer in a pitch black room. This was taken with a cell phone (Note 9) so it kind of over exposes on dark environments.


I don't see too much smearing on dark content maybe because I am used to VA panels after 5 years using one, or because I haven't seen a good fast IPS panel, I don't play many dark fast paced games though. 



No dead pixels either. The only bad thing I can say about it is that I tend to sit a bit closer than most and the corners color shift a bit, but it's still better than having an horrid yellowish glow/halo that IPS panels have.


----------



## aweir

Icarian8 said:


> shopping for a display is so damn stressing.


OMG you're not kidding! Picking one monitor over another is like choosing the lesser of two evils as every single monitor review I have been reading has some sort of flaw that could be a deal breaker and AMD Freesync monitors take a backseat to ANYTHING that has been branded by nVidia, as always. Even monitors that should theoretically be perfect (seems every technology has it's limitation) has glaring problems. Quantum pixels seems the most promising at the moment since OLED monitors are nothing more than a pipe dream (THANK'S DELL!), and yet these Samsung monitors with quantum pixels only receive mediocre reviews. The problem is that OLED is *SO GOOD* picture-wise compared to any other technology, aside from the burn-in issues, that there would be no reason to buy anything else. Ever.

So until then we get stuck with TN/VA/IPS that all have glaring flaws.

I have just recently heard of the LG 32GK850F, the Freesync 2 version, and it is only sold by Costco and B&H Photo. Hmmmm, maybe they want the older Freesync 1 /non-HDR models to reduce in inventory before letting other retailers sell the Freesync2 version??? Not sure, but I wonder if I should take out a Costco membership to get one, because it's the only place that sells it for $400 but it seems like a halfway decent monitor for that price range. If only manufacturers would just focus on perfecting the panels instead of adding dumb features to to them like flashing LED lights on the back or 20 HDMI inputs.


----------



## JackCY

Samsung doesn't have quantum dot pixels monitors, it's a QD backlight aka nothing more than an enchanced backlight equivalent that has been around and used for ages. A different way to achieve WCG, nothing more.

Samsung in panel QDs may appear on TVs, but still not there yet I think. Samsung VA TV panels are a long way ahead of their monitor panels  As is their overdrive tunning it seems according to rtings.

Non organic LED would be the way to go since OLED degrades too fast so far. Or dual layer IPS with glow reducing filter and micro LED. Even a simple IPS with glow reducing filter would be popular but that's the problem, it's too good to be sold, no one would want to buy their crappy TN and VA anymore. So they discontinued it for use in monitor panels meant for consumers/regular people.
OLED burn in, for a TV it's probably usable but for a monitor the risk from static content is much much higher.

Panel advancement has stalled long ago, lack of competition. Monitor makers instead add different shells and cosmetics around the same panels for years.

Some IPS panels glow badly, be it from glow or BLB, some don't. And both of these issues are easy to minimize if panel and monitor makers cared at all.


----------



## dmr2

JackCY said:


> Some IPS panels glow badly, be it from glow or BLB, some don't. And both of these issues are easy to minimize if panel and monitor makers cared at all.


How the IPS glow can be different on 2 same monitors, or how can it be improved by the monitor makers? IPS glow is glow from antireflexive or mat surface and it is same for all monitors that are same models!? Only BLB can increase glow by lightning parts of the screen, usually that is corners or edges. So monitor makers can only minimize BLB and that will directly minimize glow. Righ?


----------



## RayzTheRoof

Another bruised cluster of darker pixels. Forget it, this monitor is completely ****ed.


----------



## JackCY

dmr2 said:


> How the IPS glow can be different on 2 same monitors, or how can it be improved by the monitor makers? IPS glow is glow from antireflexive or mat surface and it is same for all monitors that are same models!? Only BLB can increase glow by lightning parts of the screen, usually that is corners or edges. So monitor makers can only minimize BLB and that will directly minimize glow. Righ?


Glow can differ between panel units due to manufacturing tolerances being wide and QC non existent. Panel maker can use "ATW polarizer" which cuts the glow close to none, but then who would buy their TN and VA panels? No one when IPS would be too good. So they only use these filters on mobile panels even cheap Chinese ones and panels not sold to home users, such as I guess medical, military, etc. Glow is from the panel itself, how it leaks light and in what directions due to pattern differences between each IPS from each panel brand (AUO AHVA, LG IPS, Samsung PLS, BOE ADS, ...). BLB is caused by backlight around edges and poor mounting causing pressure on the panel, so a proper monitor frame and panel frame will not put uneven or even too much pressure on the panel, won't make sharp pressure points or bends, you can see it on monitors how BLB is always the same due to a frame design error, always same hotspots on same places.

BLB is seen always, while glow is viewing angle dependent.
BLB will often be white or yellowish where as glow has 2 sides yellow/whitish (often brighter) and other 2 sides are blueish (often darker).

With "ATW polarizer" the glow is cut down to close to none and the blacks are more magentaish on a photo compared to the yellow/blue glow without a filter.

All LCD have glow, even TN and VA. And all can suffer from BLB. Of course people going from TN marvel at the IPS colors and viewing angles but then start crying songs about IPS glow, with VA the glow is not as bright so people care less but it's much wider and affecting more of the screen so people often cry about other more important issues of VA than it's glow.


----------



## dmr2

Glow is from matte coating surface, phones doesn't have antireflexive matte displays so there is no glow. Also glossy monitors doesn't have ips glow. What do you mean glow is from panel itself?  There are absolutely same displays, one glossy and one matte and only matte display has glow. Also you can remove matte coating on some monitors and glow completelly gone, but display become glossy


----------



## Fekx

Hey guys,

is the OSD bug still a thing with newer revisions?

Since nvidia support freesync, is the LG 32GK850F the better choice nowadays over the 850G?

Any other monitors on the market with 30"+,144hz+ and not curved?

Thanks alot!


----------



## JackCY

Pixio.

I never saw any firmware updates. The very same issues from launch they had ages later and that's how it goes with monitors, they don't care to update the firmwares and think when signal gets displayed that everything is OK and you will have a hard time to even get a hold of anyone capable of resolving any firmware issue. They will always tell you to send it in to get repaired...


----------



## bastian

OSD bug is not a big deal. Unless you are on your computer all the time, you will rarely see it. And when you do its up for 5 seconds or something. It only appears hours apart.


----------



## depektop

LG 32GK850G vs Samsung C32HG70QQI
could you compare?) 
Which is better?

i find 
Samsung:

8 bit + FRC (fake 10 bit) colors

Higher VESA HDR (600 vs 400)

PWM used for lower brightness (can cause flickering)

Quantum dot display (don't know what this does tbh)

Response times have been measured to be quite high, can cause ghosting

Has Displayport 1.4

Has full array local dimming, but only 8 zones

Released september 2017 (Netherlands)

Curved screen

Tested and it's gsync compatible (unofficial) according to the community spreadsheet

LG

Regular 8 bit colors

Direct current used for lower brightness (no flickering)

Slightly better freesync range (40 - 144 vs 48 - 144)

Much more power efficient (39W vs 78W)

Has Displayport 1.2 (should be enough for 144hz 1440p)

Doesn't have full array local dimming

Released may 2018 (Netherlands)

Not curved screen

Not tested yet whether it's gsync compatible, the 650f (cheaper variant) has been tested and is gsync compatible (unofficial)


----------



## RazerCicaj

Just wondering if anyone have a smudge behind their screen like there is oil or vertical lines behind their entire screen. It is not cleanable as I clean the screen with damp microfiber cloth and the stains are still there. Maybe it's the anti glare coating ?

It is not visible when the monitor is on but is visible when you turn off a monitor and put a flashlight close to the screen.

The picture looks great when turned on.

Hard to capture on camera.


----------



## JackCY

Take a photo of it while shining the light on it to make it visible. I've had something similar on AG322QCX where it's packaging imprinted a pattern on it that would be visible when light is shining on it 90 degrees or so from your eyes. Seen something similar again with other monitors as they almost all use this kind of soft bag but never as bad as on the AG322QCX where the screen was likely pressing this bag in it's polystyrene packaging where as other monitors usually lie on their's frame not on the panel itself so the soft bag isn't imprinting on the panel so hard. No idea what the bags are made of but it's entirely possible that when bags are new they "leak" and can easily stain the monitor panel when pressed to it for longer periods of time = storage/shipment = months until it is unpacked by customer.

Check the packaging, if you see a similar pattern on that soft bag, there is your clue.

From your description I bet it's that soft bag. As far as cleaning it... I did not try as I was returning those monitors and not keeping them due to other defects. It will definitely be hard to clean and not damage or scratch the top panel layer.


----------



## RazerCicaj

Oh ok, thx for the info. 

I guess I will stick to this as I cannot see the imprints when the screen is on and I am not close to the monitor.

This unit have good backlight uniformity and no dead pixels.

I'll take things I cannot see when in use rather then gambling on a new panel which might have blb or dead pixels.


----------



## ElectroManiac

You can get this on Google Express for $479 using promo code VVXWFX

https://express.google.com/u/0/prod...6&utm_campaign=Deep+Link&utm_content=13713149

Having a though if I should pick it or not. Really want an upgrade on IQ from my TN panel


----------



## JackCY

Rather check for LG 27GL850 and the EVE Spectrum with same panel, these are 27" though. You have to love smearing blacks if you want a VA, and low saturation due to narrow viewing angles. TN 60Hz to 144Hz VA... worthless upgrade in many cases, the viewing angles are as bad if not worse as TN it only looks a bit different, and the high refresh gets negated by smearing blacks on VA quite fast.

IQ wise TN=VA, they are both similarly poor. With TN at least you get decent response times all around usually, with VA you don't in 99% of products and probably 99.99% of monitors. Only VA worth anything are probably those expensive Samsung TVs which have a VA that's generations ahead of what they use for monitors.


----------



## ElectroManiac

JackCY said:


> Rather check for LG 27GL850 and the EVE Spectrum with same panel, these are 27" though. You have to love smearing blacks if you want a VA, and low saturation due to narrow viewing angles. TN 60Hz to 144Hz VA... worthless upgrade in many cases, the viewing angles are as bad if not worse as TN it only looks a bit different, and the high refresh gets negated by smearing blacks on VA quite fast.
> 
> IQ wise TN=VA, they are both similarly poor. With TN at least you get decent response times all around usually, with VA you don't in 99% of products and probably 99.99% of monitors. Only VA worth anything are probably those expensive Samsung TVs which have a VA that's generations ahead of what they use for monitors.


I though VA contrast was much more better than TN. I was also checking the 32GK850F that is on sale on Costco. I read that one have better color saturation than this one. I also went to Microcenter to check several monitors and checked the 32GK650F which is a cheaper version of this one, but Microcenter don't calibrated their monitors or set them up properly and is quite a poor the showing in there. The Alienware IPS ultrawide monitor display they have there the colors look terrible, but I think was because of how terrible they are setup. 

I do have to say I kind like the 32" size but will check the 27GL850. 

And yeah I agree that TV VA panels are generation ahead on IQ from monitors. My Sony X930e IQ is so much better than my monitor that every time I play a game on my TV I almost want to stop using my monitor.


----------



## JackCY

VA does have a little better contrast (1000:1 for good TNs, 1200+:1 IPS, 2400-3000:1 VA, 144Hz) yes but it's a far cry from FALD VA TVs (50,000+:1 etc.). Plus VA glow on Samsung VAs kills that contrast fast, on this AUO VA not as much. Contrast = dark blacks are great but being able to transition from them is also important.

At 31.5" VA doesn't keep up viewing angles wise, it simply does not if you sit 1m or closer away. The loss of saturation away from center on this 32GK850G (AUO VA) is quite noticeable when at 750-1000mm away.

Plus how many are actually good, there are people who tried many units and failed the lottery again and again.
Probably best to stick with some nice 27" 144Hz+ and use TV for when you want it large and chill.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Will definitely wait to see reviews of the 27GL850-B to see how it perform. The reason I was checking into VA was because of the contrast (I know they are a farcry from FALD VA Tvs). For me one of the reason I don't like the IQ on my TN panel is because the blacks pretty much look gray, and I fear it will be the same on IPS panels to.

It's so sad how monitors have advance so much in gaming performance (refresh rate, input lag, response time), but not that much in term of IQ.


----------



## MistaSparkul

ElectroManiac said:


> I though VA contrast was much more better than TN. I was also checking the 32GK850F that is on sale on Costco. I read that one have better color saturation than this one. I also went to Microcenter to check several monitors and checked the 32GK650F which is a cheaper version of this one, but Microcenter don't calibrated their monitors or set them up properly and is quite a poor the showing in there. The Alienware IPS ultrawide monitor display they have there the colors look terrible, but I think was because of how terrible they are setup.
> 
> I do have to say I kind like the 32" size but will check the 27GL850.
> 
> And yeah I agree that TV VA panels are generation ahead on IQ from monitors. My Sony X930e IQ is so much better than my monitor that every time I play a game on my TV I almost want to stop using my monitor.


You live near a Microcenter? If that's the case then the easiest thing to do is just buy one to demo it out and if you don't like it then you can return the monitor no hassle within 30 days.


----------



## ElectroManiac

MistaSparkul said:


> You live near a Microcenter? If that's the case then the easiest thing to do is just buy one to demo it out and if you don't like it then you can return the monitor no hassle within 30 days.


Yeah definitely plan to get it there or Costco. I want to get it in a place where is easy to return it because of the famous panel lottery.


----------



## JackCY

ElectroManiac said:


> Will definitely wait to see reviews of the 27GL850-B to see how it perform. The reason I was checking into VA was because of the contrast (I know they are a farcry from FALD VA Tvs). For me one of the reason I don't like the IQ on my TN panel is because the blacks pretty much look gray, and I fear it will be the same on IPS panels to.
> 
> It's so sad how monitors have advance so much in gaming performance (refresh rate, input lag, response time), but not that much in term of IQ.


There are various IPS types, generations, quality and speed. Some are rubbish quality terrible lottery but fast with OD like the infamous AUO AHVA M270DAN2.x. Some have high contrast 1300+:1, some lower more in the high end TN territory of 1000:1.
The refresh rate, input lag, response times have actually stalled, only in last couple years are we even getting any new panels at all that are targeted at 100Hz+. Image quality wise... professionals won't stand for the shenanigans of corporations trying to feed crappy curved panels to people etc. so for IQ you have to buy a different monitor that has not been butchered by being curved, charging +$100 for RGB LEDs, +$100 for Gsync board, ...

It's all about what people tolerate, the monitors targeted at regular customers, not professionals will unfortunately always be rather bad because people buy it all anyway.

As far as LCD IQ goes there is not much more where to improve. Can't magically get significantly better viewing angles, response times, etc. for a specific LCD type. All they can change that does have a big impact is backlight and it's uniformity, coating, proper mounting, firmware, inputs, ...
The only way to save LCD and get higher contrast is dual layer, FALD micro LED, wide gamut backlight with proper calibration and sRGB modes etc.

Check a large VA monitor in a dark or dim lit room. You will see that the 3000:1 contrast isn't that great either and it's just an LCD with no proper local dimming.
At best get it, check it at home over weekend.

Sadly there are countless issues with many 100Hz+ monitors to watch out for. In the end you have to compromise on something important or go back below 100Hz.


----------



## JackCY

RTINGS 32GK650F:

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk650f-b


----------



## ElectroManiac

Well I'm calling off for now the monitor buy anyways. My wife cellphone broke so have to buy a new one 

Will try getting another one down the road when getting close to Cyberpunk 2077 release. Hopefully better monitors gets release with better pricing.


----------



## Str1ker17

Is there anyone besides AstroCat who tried both LG 32GK650-850 and Acer Predator Z321QU? They do have the same AUO panel according to JackCY but AstroCat ended up changing Acer for LG for "more vibrant colours and higher contrast ratio". Do they really differ that much despite using identical panel? I though curvature could fix poor viewing angles issues and washed out colours at the edges


----------



## JackCY

The curve doesn't help that much with viewing angle issues. You would have to dig into the Z321QU Acer and BenQ curved, what panel they have exactly I think in the end it was revealed but they are not really popular monitors, it was said to be curved AUO VA variant.

From Sedolf, I couldn't quickly find what the Z321QU has precisely:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...203r-new-curved-auo-panel-2.html#post27642528

In general all the MSI curved VA monitors are Samsung VA. If you find a pixel structure and dimming close up of the panel then it can be told if it's Samsung or AUO VA as it's one of their differences.

850F has wider gamut, EX3203R as well it seems from specs. These are not cheap and you may as well consider 27" IPS options.


----------



## usoldier

Can someone post the best settings/options for this monitor like hz / response time etc ( Not color tho ) Thanks.


----------



## JackCY

165Hz (max you can set at least on 850G variant), response time setting varies based on lottery. Usually second most aggressive OD was the fastest without artifacting too much you can check this on testufo ufo pattern and custom scrolling line patterns where you can set any transition you want.


----------



## Str1ker17

del


----------



## Opus131

Just coming from a Samsung C27HG70 that i had to return, considering getting the LG 32GK850F as i want to give VA another chance (since i really, really liked the deeper blacks and lack of glow compared to my IPS screen. Too bad the effect was ruined completely by annoying white blotches on the Samsung, but i digress) before giving up on it and returning to IPS, but i have a few questions: 

1) I heard that the G-sync version of this monitor has issues with blurriness. What about the Freesync version i'm looking at? Is this something i should worry or is it tolerable? 
2) How are colors going to be compared to the Samsung? Because the Samsung wasn't that great compared to the my IPS screen, but wasn't bad either, hard to describe. I mean, they were really intense and overly saturated and yet it still felt they were less "punchy" compared to my IPS screen. Less profound too. Actually, the whole image felt less profound, like the black level was missing or something (whenever i looked at the task bar on the Samsung icons felt more "ethereal" compared to my older IPS monitor, which i really didn't like). Tolerable to a degree, but if the LG is worse than the Samsung, i'm not sure. 

Also, the Samsung had this kind of "metallic" feel to the way it reproduced colors that i felt was really distracting. It's like the colors had this "translucent" quality to them, which looked really translucent if you started to move around. Even though i knew it was just an illusion because of the poor viewing angles, it really took me out of the picture. What's more, the coating had this grainy quality which created the illusion of horizontal scaliness, especially visible on certain colors, such as blues, which combined with this metallic quality of the colors made the screen resemble those pictures for kids made with lenticular printing:










This may seem like an oddly esoteric complain but i REALLLY hated the effect, and i'm not sure it is specific to the Samsung or is something VA panels have in general. 

3) Smearing. Perfectly tolerable on the Samsung. Guess it's always subjective but it seems i'm far more sensitive to defects on static images than i am on moving objects (for this same reason i didn't actually notice any difference between the Samsung and my old IPS screen in terms of response times, all though the 144hz really stood out compared to the 75hz of the latter. THAT, i saw). The only exception was this wierd inverse ghosting and added smearing the Samsung suffered from if Freesync was on and the FPS went closer to 60: 






"Easily" (lol) fixable by turning Freesync off though. 

HOWEVER, skimming randomly through this thread seems some people can even see it when scrolling internet pages, where as i never did on the Samsung. Is the smearing worse? Because from what i read the LG should actually be faster than the Samsung. Somebody here mentioned Path of Exile. Sadly, i didn't try that but i did try Starcraft 2 and it looked fine on the Samsung. Still, maybe it just wasn't the right game. I saw purple trailing sometimes when playing some first person shooter but they weren't that annoying to me. 

BTW, are there 32" 1440p 144hz IPS monitors out there? Because... i can't find any? Maybe i suck at googling, not sure. I'm asking because 1440p on 27 was a bit small, and the scaling was all over the place in terms of how well it worked.


----------



## JackCY

C27HG70 has some of the worst black level of VA panel monitors, that's how they managed to make it one of the faster ones. But it still smears blacks badly. And yeah the overdrive can always be a bit of a lottery too I suppose.
850F/650F you have to scout the previous user reports, I think it as blurry too because LG. You could try the PX329 instead.
Samsung had quantum dots, narrow peaky colors that did not look very natural. 850G was standard gamut = "sRGB" + VA washout with viewing angles = goodbye color saturation around edges and whole image looks rather saturation washed.
Some monitors yes, including these Samsung and AUO panels people had vertical/horizontal lines issues with them.
AUO VA has way better blacks viewing angle and much lower glow than Samsung VA panel.
Overdrive not adapting properly to refresh rate is a common issue due to laziness on monitor maker's side, they really don't care much to make the OD work perfect at any situation, if they did like they do on some VA TVs and rarely VA monitors then there would be no blacks smearing problem or overdrive adaptation issues.
I didn't have Async back then on C27HG70 as NV only enabled it later.



> 32" 1440p 144hz IPS monitors


Lot of us want those but they are not on market yet even if I think some may be planned in upcoming years.



> 1440p on 27 was a bit small, and the scaling was all over the place in terms of how well it worked.


Same, 27" 1440p is a good fit for games but not for text due to scaling, for movies the size can be a bit small.

If you want to see a smearing nightmare on most VA panels drag the below screenshot from a game around on a VA screen. Blacks to darks transitions are the slowest on VA without perfect aggressive OD.


----------



## Opus131

Thanks for the run down, but i just saw the LG 27GL850 at 500 euros (was at 700 for the last month and half) and went with that instead. 

I loved the blacks and lack of IPS glow on the VA, but i've been using IPS screens exclusively for years and i think at this point i might as well stick to what i know. 

I'll say, so far buying a new monitor has been one of the most stressful experiences i ever had. What a crappy industry.


----------



## Opus131

Even though i oped for IPS, i'm actually still curious about this. 

Like i said in detail, i found the image on the Samsung to be not exactly "washed out" per-se but actually less substantial than my IPS screen. I wonder if this is something that's specific on the Samsung or whether it's just how VA screens are like in general (and by extension i assume TN screens as well). Because if that's the case i think i'll just stick to IPS from now but also the future. Looking at the IPS screen compared to the Samsung felt the first had more like of "printed paper" quality to it. 

I can now understand why they opted for IPS screens for phones, since i can imagine they'll remain more easily visible under direct sunlight.


----------



## JackCY

Most of the differences for VA and IPS are illustrated here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...1497-va-vs-ips-comparison-27-1440p-144hz.html
I know it's not the best browsing experience in that thread because of how much there is with no option to make a contents page on OCN beyond splitting everything into many posts.

The Samsung 27" HG70 VA C27HG70, AUO AHVA/IPS Acer XF270HUA and also this LG 32GK850G with AUO VA are there, first two even at the same time side by side, including slowed down videos that show the black smearing, local dimming examples, etc.

The biggest differences between IPS and VA are viewing angles and response times out of blacks. If you want it in numbers and graphs instead of pictures then rtings has reviews of these same panels even most monitors. But pictures can be much easier to understand and see the real impact than graphs if you have no reference and don't know what numbers and graphs to look for/are good.

You may be able to get used to a VA but going back to IPS can be a bit of a "shocker" as to how bad the VA actually was. Especially once you go above 27" and don't sit far away. Even IPS starts to struggle with viewing angles at 31.5".
I think these days most people look at LG and Gigabyte models but each has it's quirks as always.

Some VA TVs are nice, not as nice as OLED but they are nice LCD panels, sadly those same technologies/advancements are not used for monitor panels even by Samsung in order to cut down cost yet the monitors still tend to cost a fortune anyway and get curved to be ruined outright.


----------



## Mr Nightman

*Just bought the 32GK850G-B*

After a recent finding that I've developed cataracts, I've decided a bigger screen will allow me to see a bit easier. A year ago, I gave the 32GK850F model a try, but the smearing and blurring was nauseating, so returned it and continued to use my Dell S2716DGR TN panel. I've heard that this newer g sync model actually helps alleviate most blur and smearing issues, so hoping it's true. I really do like the sheer size of 32 in at 2k, and definitely feel it's needed with my bad eyes. Managed to get it new for 440 on ebay, so pretty cheap and if I'm not happy I'll just return and give up on va panels for now.


----------



## Opus131

Mr Nightman said:


> After a recent finding that I've developed cataracts, I've decided a bigger screen will allow me to see a bit easier. A year ago, I gave the 32GK850F model a try, but the smearing and blurring was nauseating, so returned it and continued to use my Dell S2716DGR TN panel. I've heard that this newer g sync model actually helps alleviate most blur and smearing issues, so hoping it's true. I really do like the sheer size of 32 in at 2k, and definitely feel it's needed with my bad eyes. Managed to get it new for 440 on ebay, so pretty cheap and if I'm not happy I'll just return and give up on va panels for now.


Tell us what you think it, if the smearing is there but also if the text is blurry, as reported by some users?


----------



## Fanu

I've been using my 32GK850G for over a year now (I dont have any other monitors)

I am really satisfied - games look awesome on it, there are no obvious quality control issues, ambient LED on the back of the monitor is great and really makes the monitor stand out in the dark (especially when mounted and not using a stand) 

games look great on it - especially racing games (pcars2, grid 2019) and games like Battlefield V 

its great for watching tv shows as well 

blacks are deep and better than on my 3 year old sony TV with a VA panel (which has greyish blacks)

I run it overclocked to 165Hz and with gsync on at all times 

the only issue I notice is when I scroll on text heavy websites there is obvious letter trailing (white text on dark backgrounds - its a slight trail) - but this is obvious on every monitor I've used to some degree and until we get OLED/microLED monitors it isnt going away

btw blur in the image attached is due to my phone camera not keeping up with moving image - game is razor sharp in person

I'll be keeping this monitor until there are cheap OLED gaming monitors on the market


----------



## Opus131

Fanu said:


> the only issue I notice is when I scroll on text heavy websites there is obvious letter trailing (white text on dark backgrounds - its a slight trail)


That's odd though when i had the C27HG70 i never saw anything like that, but the LG is supposed to be faster, so how come?


----------



## Fanu

Opus131 said:


> That's odd though when i had the C27HG70 i never saw anything like that, but the LG is supposed to be faster, so how come?


I can see that on my DELL IPS work monitors - go to any steam game page and fast scroll and you will see grey trailing on all letters


----------



## Opus131

Well, too late now, i no longer have the monitor. 

For the record, i did see it in games, just not when browsing. Maybe i wasn't paying too much attention.


----------



## Fanu

Opus131 said:


> Well, too late now, i no longer have the monitor.
> 
> For the record, i did see it in games, just not when browsing. Maybe i wasn't paying too much attention.


thats the thing - I notice it on every monitor I use regardless of tech behind it


----------



## Mr Nightman

Opus131 said:


> Tell us what you think it, if the smearing is there but also if the text is blurry, as reported by some users?


Got the screen setup and it's really nice. Least from what I can tell (through my cataracts ha), text is really clean and sharp, and at 144hz I cannot detect ghosting, trailing or smearing. Feels just as responsive as my Dell S2716DGR.


----------



## JackCY

Mr Nightman said:


> Got the screen setup and it's really nice. Least from what I can tell (through my cataracts ha), text is really clean and sharp, and at 144hz I cannot detect ghosting, trailing or smearing. Feels just as responsive as my Dell S2716DGR.


Is that so?

Set up both monitors side by side in clone mode.

Drag these screenshots on screen and cry. 
It is so easy to find the blacks smearing on VAs.
Maybe you got lucky and the blacks to mids doesn't smear, but the blacks to darks likely always will on this monitor. They would have to recalibrate the OD for it not to, which for 850G model only Nvidia can do as far as I know because of Gsync and they don't really do updates for almost any monitor at all.

In bright colors, sure VA is fine response times wise.


----------



## Mr Nightman

JackCY said:


> Is that so?
> 
> Set up both monitors side by side in clone mode.
> 
> Drag these screenshots on screen and cry.
> It is so easy to find the blacks smearing on VAs.
> Maybe you got lucky and the blacks to mids doesn't smear, but the blacks to darks likely always will on this monitor. They would have to recalibrate the OD for it not to, which for 850G model only Nvidia can do as far as I know because of Gsync and they don't really do updates for almost any monitor at all.
> 
> In bright colors, sure VA is fine response times wise.


Hmm, dragging around, I'm not sure what I'm looking for? Are my eyes just not susceptible to it? Regardless, I feel it blows my dell away.


----------



## Opus131

Personally, i don't have a problem with the purple trailing as such, only that "inverse ghosting" or whatever it's actually called:






The above is a worst case scenario caused by the fact the overdrive of that particular monitor doesn't work when Freesync is active, but you can get an idea. A way people used to test this is to have a scene showing stars in the sky, and the stars would "disappear" as you pan the camera around. That would annoy me much more than any trailing. 

One question to anyone who owns this monitor BTW, do you have a problem with faint horizontal scanlines being visible on certain colors? I had that problem with the Samsung and it drove me absolutely nuts, i saw some people experiencing the same issue with this LG panel as well. Wonder if it's an issue with VA in general.


----------



## JackCY

What are you looking for? Hmm how about all of the black text smearing like crazy on the dark wall XD Or the smearing behind dark logo on a brightish wall. etc. The trails can be quite brutal on these AUO and Samsung VAs with the OD they use to drive them.
Some units maybe luckier than other in terms of how well the OD matches the panel speeds, so some may smear more, some less but in the end with the VA monitors, they all smear blacks. They would have to do a very aggressive OD from blacks, but I'm not sure I've seen them do it on monitors yet, only on TVs.

Lines? Yeah there was an issue on some units with lines on this LG. Skin tones and a Far Cry picture to check with. Attached it for ya. Never had that issue on my unit.

The horizontal lines on Samsung can be due to how far apart the pixels are, they are small with a lot of black space.
But similar problems can also happen due to how the panel is controlled, inversion, motion on screen, panel transition speeds.

I think the Samsungs, not sure this LG used to flicker especially on some colors because of the inversion, most people won't ever notice. It's sort of like pulsating/vibrating solid colors. Not even all, just some. If it would be all then one can assume it's the backlight itself not being overly stable with it's output.

Sadly the out of blacks response time difference between VA and almost any other panel tech is night and day.

The above video with Samsung is more about overshoot error. The OD can be on it too aggressive on some transitions on that particular unit. Sometimes they change a revision and update the OD on Samsung monitors after people were complaining about purple trails etc. But there is only so much that can be done and not all panels respond the same so an aggressive OD may be too much for some in some transitions and too little for other. That's why a detailed user control of OD would be great but no one yet bothers to offer it. If they can't be bothered to fine tune each unit at factory, then let users do it themselves.


----------



## Mr Nightman

JackCY said:


> What are you looking for? Hmm how about all of the black text smearing like crazy on the dark wall XD Or the smearing behind dark logo on a brightish wall. etc. The trails can be quite brutal on these AUO and Samsung VAs with the OD they use to drive them.
> Some units maybe luckier than other in terms of how well the OD matches the panel speeds, so some may smear more, some less but in the end with the VA monitors, they all smear blacks. They would have to do a very aggressive OD from blacks, but I'm not sure I've seen them do it on monitors yet, only on TVs.
> 
> Lines? Yeah there was an issue on some units with lines on this LG. Skin tones and a Far Cry picture to check with. Attached it for ya. Never had that issue on my unit.
> 
> The horizontal lines on Samsung can be due to how far apart the pixels are, they are small with a lot of black space.
> But similar problems can also happen due to how the panel is controlled, inversion, motion on screen, panel transition speeds.
> 
> I think the Samsungs, not sure this LG used to flicker especially on some colors because of the inversion, most people won't ever notice. It's sort of like pulsating/vibrating solid colors. Not even all, just some. If it would be all then one can assume it's the backlight itself not being overly stable with it's output.
> 
> Sadly the out of blacks response time difference between VA and almost any other panel tech is night and day.
> 
> The above video with Samsung is more about overshoot error. The OD can be on it too aggressive on some transitions on that particular unit. Sometimes they change a revision and update the OD on Samsung monitors after people were complaining about purple trails etc. But there is only so much that can be done and not all panels respond the same so an aggressive OD may be too much for some in some transitions and too little for other. That's why a detailed user control of OD would be great but no one yet bothers to offer it. If they can't be bothered to fine tune each unit at factory, then let users do it themselves.


Hmm, I think I can see it a bit now, still doesn't seem like an issue for me, not sure what my monitor settings are actually but at 144hz and whatever overdrive setting is being used, it definitely seems to mostly get rid of the classic va issues. Tell you what though, the difference between the 32gk850F and this 32gk850g is crazy, that thing almost turned me off of va panels immediately as I assumed they were all that bad. Glad I gave a second try


----------



## Opus131

Mr Nightman said:


> Tell you what though, the difference between the 32gk850F and this 32gk850g is crazy


What difference are you talking about?


----------



## JackCY

Mr Nightman said:


> Hmm, I think I can see it a bit now, still doesn't seem like an issue for me, not sure what my monitor settings are actually but at 144hz and whatever overdrive setting is being used, it definitely seems to mostly get rid of the classic va issues. Tell you what though, the difference between the 32gk850F and this 32gk850g is crazy, that thing almost turned me off of va panels immediately as I assumed they were all that bad. Glad I gave a second try


I had 850G and the overdrive wasn't tuned well for it as maybe some do have where it smears less. No luck with any of 5 of the C27HG70s either when it comes to smearing blacks, even simple playing a game in 3rd person and seeing enemy vehicle names red-black text the blacks smeared.
Otherwise it was a decent VA compared to the Samsung VA panel.

I think I would rather be turned off by the 850G with it's lackluster backlight coupled with VA panel = did I loose color vision? The overall saturation of the image on 850G is very low compared to IPS. The viewing angles of VA and sRGB backlight make it look desaturated a lot.
850F may not be as fast OD tuned, so it may smear more, no one really compared I think as only 850G got pushed to reviewers via free samples etc. There is 650F review but that's the same as 850G minus Gsync module and gaudy lights.
They all have sharpness issue and blur the image somewhere in firmware postprocessing, all 850G used to unless they magically now ship some perfect firmware version with that fixes the sharpness to neutral and some perfect OD to boot.

It's a nice panel but often held back by typical monitor quality OD that isn't perfect and aggressive enough to snap the transitions, and added issues via some monitor makers such as the sharpness being out of neutral into blurry.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Opus131 said:


> What difference are you talking about?


Just the awful smearing and unclear text, maybe the one I got was extra bad or defective but it made me feel sick.



JackCY said:


> I think I would rather be turned off by the 850G with it's lackluster backlight coupled with VA panel = did I loose color vision? The overall saturation of the image on 850G is very low compared to IPS. The viewing angles of VA and sRGB backlight make it look desaturated a lot.


Coming from the dell tn, the slight improvement of viewing angle, nicer colors and size jump are enough of an upgrade to me, but man, vas still have a ways to go with the tech it seems.

Oh and a picture for anyone interested 

And maybe at the end of the day my eyes are just so bad I can't see the issues XD


----------



## Mr Nightman

Also does anyone have some nvidia settings worth using on this monitor?


----------



## hhkb

I've only noticed black smearing on this monitor when I had the overdrive setting wrong. Or rarely the overdrive seems to get messed up after using Gsync (not sure why - restarting the monitor fixes it). Otherwise I don't notice black smearing at all in general usage (I'm sure it's there due to VA... just not overly noticeable to me). That's why I think this monitor is great - a VA monitor finally with a good overdrive solving the main problem of VA. I think picture quality is also subjectively better than TN/IPS - TN with gamma shift, IPS with glow that ruins contrast in anything but daylight. For office work a 4k IPS is better but wouldn't be as great for gaming/movies/etc. in my opinion.

I think a sharpness setting would be useful - unfort. that's a limitation of the g-sync module I believe. I think the sharpness thing is very subjective. I usually use Linux for work and there is no blurriness at all in the fonts that I can tell. Windows ClearType looks much worse in comparison, which is probably part of the reason people want sharpness settings on monitors. If you can't handle the native sharpness then that could be a deal breaker on this monitor.


----------



## JackCY

ClearType and Linux's equivalent are essentially font blur via AA. If you already use that, then yeah well you don't really care about text sharpness and won't notice that monitor is not set to neutral and it's image is being blurred in post processing.


----------



## MaskedMark

Coming from a Samsung 27' CJG50 and LG 32GK650F, I can say that the Samsung was better, as it was obviously sharper, it did have better colors, at least from what I recall, and smearing was less, but I didnt really search for it when I had it as I returned it pretty fast. The Samsung one had some dirt stuck behind it, and the LG one had two dead pixels, but the game where the dark smearing stood out to me was Far Cry 2 - lots of shadows, foliage and trees, overall a grimy, dark'ish game if you will. And on the 650F, as soon as I noticed the smearing, I couldn't get it out my head, the trees had this shivering, weird effect, which is obviously smearing lol, but it got really distracting, since standing still the trees looked good and the leafs were green, as soon as you would start to move the mouse, the leaves turned into a mush dark mess with this thick black shadowing. indoors a black door frame smeared like crazy, anything like bars or text seemed to smear pretty bad, tho a game like Dead Space, it actually looked pretty good, not sure if I didnt notice the smearing that much, but it genuinely wasnt that distracting compared to FC2. One thing tho, I'm looking for an alternative now as soon as I will get my money refunded, thinking about LG 27GL850 or the 32GK850G, since I have a GTX1080, I'm in the clear for gsync, and To be honest I had no issues with text and stuff like that with the 650F, yes it was choppier, yes it didn't have the same sharpness as the 27'' Samsung, but I really preferred the bigger size in every single game, even with just web browsing, and the flat panel. What Opus said about colors, it really did struck me when I plugged my PC back to my 7+ years old LG 32ln577s IPS TV, which probably cant be comparable to a monitor, but the colors feel a lot better, punchier, and kinda live I guess (I did have a Philips IPS TV, and that looked like **** in the dark, this IPS does not tho, and I have a 55'' Philips VA TV that easily outperforms that IPS TV I returned for the VA one, playing PS 4 pro and watching movies, media content etc.)? Thing is, the 650F costs like 350 EUR in my country, the cheapest 850G is 558, I'm not sure if the 850G is really going to be better, if the smearing will be cut down drastically, I threw in screenshots from Rtings for both 650F and 850G, judging by the graphs 0-20. 0-80, they scream to me that the 850G is really the superior VA panel, since Rtings themselves mention that 650F DOES suffer from some extremely slow response times(Specifically dark transitions), yet 850G they mention no such thing, rate it also a lot higher for response times, but that cant be due to the 850G being 165Hz, can it? Like I wouldnt mind LG 27GL850 being IPS's, as long as I dont get a **** panel with unbearable piss IPS glow and overall fair black uniformity. I had a MSI gaming laptop that had a IPS panel and I really didnt complain, tho it did have some bleed, a bit of glow, and I noticed it first day when playing Resi7, full brightness it did bother me a bit, but it wasnt that bad, tho I have no experience with a 27' IPS monitor. the LG27GL850 shows up for the price it 508 EUR, which is 50 EUR cheaper than 850G, and I have a 100 percent guarantee of not having to deal with motion blur and black smearing, but I do love the VA's contrast and lack oh glow and blb... Also, I did search up for MSI Optix MAG271CQR, but I'm scared of risking it cause of the color banding issues, I seriously don't understand how can MSI **** up something like that, and the only way to update the firmware for that monitor is to send it to MSI lol.

Overall, I'm real tired of all this bull****, I have never went through such a hassle just for a PC screen, but I have narrowed it down to 32GK850G and 27GL850, hopefully I wouldnt have to deal with no more dead fcking pixels.


----------



## Synoxia

I need you users to give me a suggestion on this monitor.
Coming from a 23.6" 1080p monitor, is this "too big" for competitive RTS/shooters or it can be offset by viewing it from distance?
I often like to play AAAs in 30-40 fps with stupid high supersampling/effects on monitors, so having a properly tuned overdrive for that is a must, then G-SYNC too. 
Is this monitor in the list for Nvidia list for unlocking gsync on consoles?
Coming from a XG2401 TN monitor, is the average lag (response times + input lag) that much bad or similiar?
I've been reading something about VA vs IPS, and i think i'd gladly trade the deeper blacks for vivid colors... how is the smearing on this monitor, can someone make a high quality video dragging the image @JackCY posted?
On my TN monitor simply relaxing in the chair to view/play something from distance would destroy the gamma, is this the case with this VA too? I dont need IPS viewing angles but TN-like are really bad


----------



## JackCY

MaskedMark said:


> Coming from a Samsung 27' CJG50 and LG 32GK650F, I can say that the Samsung was better, as it was obviously sharper, it did have better colors, at least from what I recall, and smearing was less, but I didnt really search for it when I had it as I returned it pretty fast. The Samsung one had some dirt stuck behind it, and the LG one had two dead pixels, but the game where the dark smearing stood out to me was Far Cry 2 - lots of shadows, foliage and trees, overall a grimy, dark'ish game if you will. And on the 650F, as soon as I noticed the smearing, I couldn't get it out my head, the trees had this shivering, weird effect, which is obviously smearing lol, but it got really distracting, since standing still the trees looked good and the leafs were green, as soon as you would start to move the mouse, the leaves turned into a mush dark mess with this thick black shadowing. indoors a black door frame smeared like crazy, anything like bars or text seemed to smear pretty bad, tho a game like Dead Space, it actually looked pretty good, not sure if I didnt notice the smearing that much, but it genuinely wasnt that distracting compared to FC2.
> 
> One thing tho, I'm looking for an alternative now as soon as I will get my money refunded, thinking about LG 27GL850 or the 32GK850G, since I have a GTX1080, I'm in the clear for gsync, and To be honest I had no issues with text and stuff like that with the 650F, yes it was choppier, yes it didn't have the same sharpness as the 27'' Samsung, but I really preferred the bigger size in every single game, even with just web browsing, and the flat panel. What Opus said about colors, it really did struck me when I plugged my PC back to my 7+ years old LG 32ln577s IPS TV, which probably cant be comparable to a monitor, but the colors feel a lot better, punchier, and kinda live I guess (I did have a Philips IPS TV, and that looked like **** in the dark, this IPS does not tho, and I have a 55'' Philips VA TV that easily outperforms that IPS TV I returned for the VA one, playing PS 4 pro and watching movies, media content etc.)? Thing is, the 650F costs like 350 EUR in my country, the cheapest 850G is 558, I'm not sure if the 850G is really going to be better, if the smearing will be cut down drastically, I threw in screenshots from Rtings for both 650F and 850G, judging by the graphs 0-20. 0-80, they scream to me that the 850G is really the superior VA panel, since Rtings themselves mention that 650F DOES suffer from some extremely slow response times(Specifically dark transitions), yet 850G they mention no such thing, rate it also a lot higher for response times, but that cant be due to the 850G being 165Hz, can it?
> 
> Like I wouldnt mind LG 27GL850 being IPS's, as long as I dont get a **** panel with unbearable piss IPS glow and overall fair black uniformity. I had a MSI gaming laptop that had a IPS panel and I really didnt complain, tho it did have some bleed, a bit of glow, and I noticed it first day when playing Resi7, full brightness it did bother me a bit, but it wasnt that bad, tho I have no experience with a 27' IPS monitor. the LG27GL850 shows up for the price it 508 EUR, which is 50 EUR cheaper than 850G, and I have a 100 percent guarantee of not having to deal with motion blur and black smearing, but I do love the VA's contrast and lack oh glow and blb... Also, I did search up for MSI Optix MAG271CQR, but I'm scared of risking it cause of the color banding issues, I seriously don't understand how can MSI **** up something like that, and the only way to update the firmware for that monitor is to send it to MSI lol.
> 
> Overall, I'm real tired of all this bull****, I have never went through such a hassle just for a PC screen, but I have narrowed it down to 32GK850G and 27GL850, hopefully I wouldnt have to deal with no more dead fcking pixels.


Samsung sharper, yes, HG70 was that too.
JG50 not sure has QD enhanced backlight but HG70 had, so colors were vivid unlike the 850G.
Smearing blacks present on both.
The lottery can be bad on both.
Yes the moving tress flickering is often inadequate response time or borked OD, move = image goes darker, stop = image returns to normal.


> the leaves turned into a mush dark mess with this thick black shadowing. indoors a black door frame smeared like crazy, anything like bars or text seemed to smear pretty bad


Yeah, pretty much. Be it the HG70 or 850G, Samsung or AUO VA.

HG70 and 850G had the same issues you describe for JG50 and 650F, all in all they are based on the same panels or very similar ones in case of the Samsung.

The smearing on 850G can be as bad as any other VA, doesn't matter if they put 165Hz or 200Hz on some VA monitors, their response times from blacks won't even keep up with 60Hz. The measurements in reviews, maybe they got lucky with their unit and it's OD, my 850G certainly wasn't fast from blacks and it smeared.
The VA vs IPS colors and saturation difference at 32" is quite noticeable.

The AUO VA can have dead pixels and other issues, it has been reported here before, some people did struggle for a long time to get any sensible unit if ever.

I would not bother with any curved monitor, especially not a VA and a Samsung, the distorting is bad, real bad and all it gives you is clouding problems in image quality.

Yes, it sucks to buy 144Hz+ monitors for quite some time, one worse than the other.




Synoxia said:


> I need you users to give me a suggestion on this monitor.
> Coming from a 23.6" 1080p monitor, is this "too big" for competitive RTS/shooters or it can be offset by viewing it from distance?
> I often like to play AAAs in 30-40 fps with stupid high supersampling/effects on monitors, so having a properly tuned overdrive for that is a must, then G-SYNC too.
> Is this monitor in the list for Nvidia list for unlocking gsync on consoles?
> Coming from a XG2401 TN monitor, is the average lag (response times + input lag) that much bad or similiar?
> I've been reading something about VA vs IPS, and i think i'd gladly trade the deeper blacks for vivid colors... how is the smearing on this monitor, can someone make a high quality video dragging the image @JackCY posted?
> On my TN monitor simply relaxing in the chair to view/play something from distance would destroy the gamma, is this the case with this VA too? I dont need IPS viewing angles but TN-like are really bad


Depends on your definition of competitive.
I would prefer 240Hz Asynced over 144Hz even if it meant using a TN.
That's not to say that nowadays fast IPS 144Hz don't exist, they finally do.
32" is 1/3 larger than 24", http://www.displaywars.com/31,5-inch-16x9-vs-23,8-inch-16x9

Playing below 60fps is, well, honestly stupid. It's a slideshow.
Nvidia will only "unlock" Gsync module on new monitors to work with non NV Async source. All old monitors remain locked as far as I understood from the announcements.
Read reviews.
850G? Smearing blacks? It can be really bad, I had the 850G. But some people may have gotten luckier with their unit and how well the OD fits their particular panel and also may not be as bothered by smearing in general.
rtings.com has viewing angle graphs and videos. Yes the VA viewing angles are quite bad but their impact is different in some ways than on a TN.
VA are not vivid as 32" especially not with an sRGB backlight, the saturation is quite low already and even lower with the viewing angles of a VA.

There are photos in my comparison thread and the 850G gallery on imgur.


----------



## Synoxia

JackCY said:


> Samsung sharper, yes, HG70 was that too.
> JG50 not sure has QD enhanced backlight but HG70 had, so colors were vivid unlike the 850G.
> Smearing blacks present on both.
> The lottery can be bad on both.
> Yes the moving tress flickering is often inadequate response time or borked OD, move = image goes darker, stop = image returns to normal.
> 
> Yeah, pretty much. Be it the HG70 or 850G, Samsung or AUO VA.
> 
> HG70 and 850G had the same issues you describe for JG50 and 650F, all in all they are based on the same panels or very similar ones in case of the Samsung.
> 
> The smearing on 850G can be as bad as any other VA, doesn't matter if they put 165Hz or 200Hz on some VA monitors, their response times from blacks won't even keep up with 60Hz. The measurements in reviews, maybe they got lucky with their unit and it's OD, my 850G certainly wasn't fast from blacks and it smeared.
> The VA vs IPS colors and saturation difference at 32" is quite noticeable.
> 
> The AUO VA can have dead pixels and other issues, it has been reported here before, some people did struggle for a long time to get any sensible unit if ever.
> 
> I would not bother with any curved monitor, especially not a VA and a Samsung, the distorting is bad, real bad and all it gives you is clouding problems in image quality.
> 
> Yes, it sucks to buy 144Hz+ monitors for quite some time, one worse than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your definition of competitive.
> I would prefer 240Hz Asynced over 144Hz even if it meant using a TN.
> That's not to say that nowadays fast IPS 144Hz don't exist, they finally do.
> 32" is 1/3 larger than 24", http://www.displaywars.com/31,5-inch-16x9-vs-23,8-inch-16x9
> 
> Playing below 60fps is, well, honestly stupid. It's a slideshow.
> Nvidia will only "unlock" Gsync module on new monitors to work with non NV Async source. All old monitors remain locked as far as I understood from the announcements.
> Read reviews.
> 850G? Smearing blacks? It can be really bad, I had the 850G. But some people may have gotten luckier with their unit and how well the OD fits their particular panel and also may not be as bothered by smearing in general.
> rtings.com has viewing angle graphs and videos. Yes the VA viewing angles are quite bad but their impact is different in some ways than on a TN.
> VA are not vivid as 32" especially not with an sRGB backlight, the saturation is quite low already and even lower with the viewing angles of a VA.
> 
> There are photos in my comparison thread and the 850G gallery on imgur.


Competitive: i am willing to trade a slight latency over much much better color and smoothness.

No it's not if you use VRR and RTSS, depends on the game. Don't play shooters under 50 fps and don't tell me witcher 3 at 45 is a slideshow, please.

Whatever i might skip this monitor too, seems like the market just doesn't offer anything "right" for me, even spending thousands. All i ask is between 27" to 32", 144-165hz, IPS or VA, Correct variable overdrive and SRGB. XG270QG comes close but wide gamut without SRGB emulation sucks.


----------



## MaskedMark

Hmm, disappointing to hear that the 850G still has pretty prevalent smearing. I guess I'll give the 27GL850 a go, even tho I do enjoy dark games and stuff, the smearing is kinda driving me nuts. the 650F had the smearing with trees, but I'm sure the samsung one would have that too, and no, it is not a quantum dot display, but still a SVA panel of some sort. Since I really love smooth gameplay, it really showed that the dark scenes dont keep close to the 144hz mark, as soon as you head somewhere brighter, yeah, its really smooth and nice, CS:GO with freesync off with the 1ms mode or whatever it had, was pretty damn good, colors seemed fine still, yeah maybe not as great as IPS, a bit dull but only when you get to compare the two. I'm not ultra competitive, but I love to have smooth and blur'less motion on my games, yet I also enjoy story games and racing games, those ones do tend to favor better contrast tho. I guess I have to decide which one I want to get, the 650F can be had for 350, while GL850 is 527 Euros, its a big difference, and personally I would have kept the 650F if it wasnt for the dead pixels, but same could have been said for the samsung one..


----------



## Opus131

I have the 27GL850 for over a month and i still can't get used to the contrast (it's worse for movies than games though). I was going to return it but Amazon gave me another month because it's Christmas time, so i have time until the end of December to decide. 

If i return it, i have absolutely no idea what to get though. The Innolux screens have better contrast but they are slow, and the contrast is still crappy anyway because IPS so not sure if it's worth trading one problem for another. The only VA panel i would consider right now is the LG 32GK850F but that one has worse smearing than the LG 32GK850G plus i heard some people suffer from scanline artifacts. I had those on the Samsung 27CH70 and i hated them. Plus from what i hear text isn't exactly sharp. 

I have an half idea of getting two monitors and call it a frikking day. I'm not made of money but this is driving me nuts.


----------



## MaskedMark

It's 1:37AM here, contemplating on which one to pick, I have decided to go for 650F, because legit, better waste less money on an all around good monitor with some drawbacks, than pay the premium for something that shines better in one aspect, but then lacks in another. I really couldn't justify the increase in the price tag from 650f to GL850 or GK850g, it's not even a compromise, their value is not even ground. I STILL cant understand the difference in smearing from 650F and 850G, it wasnt that horrible for 650F, and I had no scanlines or anything for that monitor, and I did sit pretty close to it. If you haven't tried the 650f or 850g, and you did enjoy the samsung VA with the smearing, excluding the other problems you had with it, then I think you will enjoy the LG ones, I also went from a curved 27'' VA samsung, but it wasn't a quantum dot, nor did it have freesync, which is crucial lol. A game like wolfenstein 2 looked AMAZING on 650F. I really didn't notice smearing there, it was there probably, but nothing to cry over about. When compared to IPS TV I have hooked up right now, here's the thing, It doesn't have great contrast, obviously, but I don't have IPS glow that I could tell apart or any bleeding, then again, it's a old TV and I don't give a flying ****.  Tho I wouldn't justify paying 520 bucks for a screen that's not uniform, let it be ****ty contrast, but I don't want to risk the lottery of that. Another thing to note is I dont watch movies on my monitor, but I have my Philips 55PUS7803 VA TV for that, and when I got it after returning the 55PUS7303 (which can be either VA or IPS, I instantly could tell the screen was IPS with the crappy contrast and backlight bleed and clouding), I couldn't be any happier, it is almost pitch black on a black screen, text and icons and everything on it looks awesome, only I will probably have to get it to repairs cause it has these dimmer vertical zones that you can see on darker backgrounds or when the HDR mode is on. So yeah, if you are watching movies on a monitor, VA is a MUST, at this point it's clear you want a monitor that serves well for all purposes, then just go for the LG 32GK850G if the price tag doesn't bother you. Since I mostly just game, maybe mess with corel draw and photoshop, IPS would be better, and I really got my eyes on ViewSonic VX2758-2KP-MHD, but it's nowhere in stock where I live, and it's cheaper than the 650F, I'd love to try it out over 650F just because of the price, but I'm not investing 200 more Euros for something that might be better, could be, maybe etc. etc.


----------



## Opus131

The VA was more problematic for desktop than in games for me. The smearing didn't bother me, the gamma shift, crappy color uniformity (full screen steam was brown on one side and purple on the other), washed out image, and hard to focus text was a bigger issue. 

That's why i was contemplating of getting two screens, an IPS for desktop use and a VA for dark games and movies. The problem is that those curved VA screens all seem to suffer from bleed/clouding. My Samsung had this kind of garbage going on: 










Sometimes visible even in bright scenes. Those flat LG screens are less likely to suffer from this problem. But, they aren't exactly cheap and the 27GL850 was expensive enough. The LG 32GK650F has been selling at the same exact price as the LG 32GK850F in my country for the two months straight i've been monitoring them. Lost cause i guess. The 32GK850F was 400 euros during the last black Friday while the 32GK650F has been around 420 euros the first time i saw it and it just won't budge.


----------



## Opus131

MaskedMark said:


> I STILL cant understand the difference in smearing from 650F and 850G


From what i understand, the 850G is supposed to have less smearing but more overshoot than the Freesync variants. The 850F is also wide gamut while the 850G is sRGB if i remember.


----------



## MaskedMark

Oh damn, that's pretty bad, the curved Samsung I had, barely did have any bleed on it, but I still didn't get lucky because the first few days it was great, and on the third day I noticed it had a speck of dust or something trapped between the back light and panel, R.I.P . the 650F was perfect, didn't have any clouding or bleed from what I could tell, and to be honest didn't notice any color shifts or uniformity issues, it might have not been perfect, maybe it didn't have as punchy colors as IPS, but I was damn well satisfied and I'm nit picky with everything I buy. I paid 400 bucks the first time I got it, now I have gotten the refund and found some better deals on it, sucks to hear that it costs the same as 850F for you tho, but at what price are they selling exactly and where do you live?


----------



## MaskedMark

Actually, the 850G doesn't seem to have overshoot as it doesn't have too aggressive OD to start with,also if you have a Nvidia card, G-sync is a lot better VRR to have, the 0 undershoot speaks for itself, but I guess there might be some kind of luck involved with that as JackCY mentioned. Heres a review for reference: 

https://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_32gk850g.htm#gaming (Responsiveness and Gaming) 

The 650F here costs 359-400+ Euros too, the 850G 550+, haven't seen 850F, wouldn't bother with it tho, HDR is useless for these kind of monitors, and wider color gamut - well, I could care less, and trust me, I enjoy colorful punchy colors just as much as the next guy does, but I rather sacrifice that a bit for smoother gameplay with less blur.

Edit:

It's hard to understand the difference in smearing between 650F and 850G, because I'm not sure there's someone that has tried both. I know that higher refresh rate has no impact on smoother gameplay if the panel cant actually handle a low enough response time in the pixel transitions, even if its from black to gray and so on, but the Rtings figures makes me WANT to believe that it is reduced, since 80% transitions are 5ms, which is quite the difference for 850G from 650F, and even a full 100% transition from 0-20 was HALVED. If only I could compare the two next to each other, in a game like Far Cry 2, for example the jaggies and smear on trees, which werent black, but they did have shade, does the movement really look different between the two? Who knows! I don't have the ability to exactly compare them, nor I want to exactly do the trial and error over again, I already lost almost 3 months with this bs, and these monitors aren't priced next to each other as well.


----------



## MaskedMark

After "PC Monitors" review on both - 850F (which is essentially the same as 650F with wider color gamut and HDR) and 850G, I will throw in the extra cash for 850G. I'll try to make the order as soon as possible and I'll give you my opinion on it!


----------



## JackCY

Opus131 said:


> The VA was more problematic for desktop than in games for me. The smearing didn't bother me, the gamma shift, crappy color uniformity (full screen steam was brown on one side and purple on the other), washed out image, and hard to focus text was a bigger issue.
> 
> That's why i was contemplating of getting two screens, an IPS for desktop use and a VA for dark games and movies. The problem is that those curved VA screens all seem to suffer from bleed/clouding. My Samsung had this kind of garbage going on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes visible even in bright scenes. Those flat LG screens are less likely to suffer from this problem. But, they aren't exactly cheap and the 27GL850 was expensive enough. The LG 32GK650F has been selling at the same exact price as the LG 32GK850F in my country for the two months straight i've been monitoring them. Lost cause i guess. The 32GK850F was 400 euros during the last black Friday while the 32GK650F has been around 420 euros the first time i saw it and it just won't budge.


Yeah that's typical Samsung curved VA 144Hz panel. They curve them, make them undesirable and ruin their quality as a bonus.
They could have had killer panels if they didn't curve them and made proper OD as they are able to with their VA TVs.



MaskedMark said:


> Actually, the 850G doesn't seem to have overshoot as it doesn't have too aggressive OD to start with,also if you have a Nvidia card, G-sync is a lot better VRR to have, the 0 undershoot speaks for itself, but I guess there might be some kind of luck involved with that as JackCY mentioned. Heres a review for reference:
> 
> https://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_32gk850g.htm#gaming (Responsiveness and Gaming)
> 
> The 650F here costs 359-400+ Euros too, the 850G 550+, haven't seen 850F, wouldn't bother with it tho, HDR is useless for these kind of monitors, and wider color gamut - well, I could care less, and trust me, I enjoy colorful punchy colors just as much as the next guy does, but I rather sacrifice that a bit for smoother gameplay with less blur.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It's hard to understand the difference in smearing between 650F and 850G, because I'm not sure there's someone that has tried both. I know that higher refresh rate has no impact on smoother gameplay if the panel cant actually handle a low enough response time in the pixel transitions, even if its from black to gray and so on, but the Rtings figures makes me WANT to believe that it is reduced, since 80% transitions are 5ms, which is quite the difference for 850G from 650F, and even a full 100% transition from 0-20 was HALVED. If only I could compare the two next to each other, in a game like Far Cry 2, for example the jaggies and smear on trees, which werent black, but they did have shade, does the movement really look different between the two? Who knows! I don't have the ability to exactly compare them, nor I want to exactly do the trial and error over again, I already lost almost 3 months with this bs, and these monitors aren't priced next to each other as well.


Even if someone did, I think there was, and there are reviews of all including the Pixio with this panel. The OD could be a little better tuned on G variants (yes there are multiple, 850G and 650G) but in reality there is also lottery and while some units the OD may fit them well other may smear more noticeably.

All in all if you don't want smearing blacks, possible flickering due to image getting darker in movement, poor viewing angles, desatured sides, etc. don't get a VA.


----------



## MonarchX

Wow, this monitor is still getting attention.


----------



## Synoxia

https://www.amazon.it/LG-32GK850G-M...words=lg+gsync+31&qid=1576076634&sr=8-1-fkmr0

I mean it's just 500 bucks, if 31.5 isn't that bad to play competitive and the smearing isn't exxaggerate/or tweakable i'd take this... what about the VRR input lag? Comparable to a xg2401 TN? SRGB mode? I like accurate colors, fu the oversaturated stuff

edit: 



 0:40 look at the legs of the center/left guy jumping... is that overshoot or smearing? I hope the guy just set the overdrive too high because otherwhise this is not acceptable


----------



## MonarchX

That smearing is most likely due to video compression/motion. I do not see any overshoot on this monitor...


----------



## Opus131

Synoxia said:


> https://www.amazon.it/LG-32GK850G-M...words=lg+gsync+31&qid=1576076634&sr=8-1-fkmr0
> 
> I mean it's just 500 bucks, if 31.5 isn't that bad to play competitive and the smearing isn't exxaggerate/or tweakable i'd take this... what about the VRR input lag? Comparable to a xg2401 TN? SRGB mode? I like accurate colors, fu the oversaturated stuff
> 
> edit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OaYTF7ulSA 0:40 look at the legs of the center/left guy jumping... is that overshoot or smearing? I hope the guy just set the overdrive too high because otherwhise this is not acceptable


The Freesync version was 400 euros until a few days ago. That one also has wide color gamut, and you don't need an Nvidia card, which in Italy are quite expensive. 2070 Super is about 100-150 euros more than the 5700 XT, sometimes even more than that. 

It's kinda funny though that the smearing didn't bother me but the scanlines did. I think i'm much more susceptible to blemishes in static images then i am in moving ones, which is why the contrast of the 27GL850 is so annoying to me but by the same token i couldn't adjust to the way the VA looked on the desktop.


----------



## reflex75

This is the best monitor I have ever had for gaming, watching movies, browsing and working!
All in one thanks to its great contrast ratio and the best reactivity among all the VA type monitors!


----------



## Synoxia

Opus131 said:


> The Freesync version was 400 euros until a few days ago. That one also has wide color gamut, and you don't need an Nvidia card, which in Italy are quite expensive. 2070 Super is about 100-150 euros more than the 5700 XT, sometimes even more than that.
> 
> It's kinda funny though that the smearing didn't bother me but the scanlines did. I think i'm much more susceptible to blemishes in static images then i am in moving ones, which is why the contrast of the 27GL850 is so annoying to me but by the same token i couldn't adjust to the way the VA looked on the desktop.


Wide gamut = gimmick honestly. It will take a very long time for market to catchup for that, as it is now IMHO it only causes issue in displaying accurate colors because everything is SRGB.

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850g/ i mean LOL this monitor on fastest overdrive preset doesn't have any overshoot at any HZ range or atleast i can't see the one that PCmonitors is claming?? 
Do them get review samples or they buy monitors? As it is This looks like a significant upgrade from my current xg2401, i own a nvidia gpu so whatever.
The only things that conceirns me are
1. The longevity of this monitor, because they will not update the firmware to make gsync accessible to PS5, and consoles will never even support 1440p, will probably be playing 4k to 1440p
2. Input lag which is 5.4ms in VRR according to rtings and it's quite high compared to other 1440p which have 4.3-4.2... however i'm using xg2401 at 144hz, is this measured at 165hz? I am 99% sure that i am going to get an upgrade anyways
3. The size of this monitor. 

Do you honestly think that it's too big to play RTS? 32" already gets into TV sizes


----------



## Opus131

I don't know how big 32" is but i can tell you 1440p on a 27 sometimes feels a bit too small. 32" 1440p is an interesting combination but there aren't many monitors like this, certainly no IPS screens? 

I agree on the wide gamut thing but when i had the Quantum Dot VA the extra saturation did sort of help compensate for the washed out colors, at least for games, not so much movies because there the oversaturation is really eye catching. The sRGB emulation my 270GL850 has it's a decent solution if only they didn't lock out all the settings in the OSD. Wonder why they had to do that. Also for some reason LG really likes to calibrate their monitors with a cool tone. But i digress.


----------



## Synoxia

again 12:16, is this issue present on your monitors too? @MonarchX 
I need VA,SRGB and variable overdrive and this is the only panel that has all.
Idk why people are obsessed with IPS, you don't need viewing angles unless you are trying to look at the monitor from stupid positions, TN is a different story because gamma shifts even if you sit 0,5 cm lower. Vivid colors yeah but are you willing to get dark greys with that? I am not


----------



## JackCY

Synoxia said:


> https://www.amazon.it/LG-32GK850G-M...words=lg+gsync+31&qid=1576076634&sr=8-1-fkmr0
> 
> I mean it's just 500 bucks, if 31.5 isn't that bad to play competitive and the smearing isn't exxaggerate/or tweakable i'd take this... what about the VRR input lag? Comparable to a xg2401 TN? SRGB mode? I like accurate colors, fu the oversaturated stuff
> 
> edit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OaYTF7ulSA 0:40 look at the legs of the center/left guy jumping... is that overshoot or smearing? I hope the guy just set the overdrive too high because otherwhise this is not acceptable


850G is undersaturated even for sRGB, unless you use it as a TV from a 4m far away couch.
These blurry videos are useless to see any judge anything from.



Synoxia said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9x8ynFEZlk again 12:16, is this issue present on your monitors too? @MonarchX
> I need VA,SRGB and variable overdrive and this is the only panel that has all.
> Idk why people are obsessed with IPS, you don't need viewing angles unless you are trying to look at the monitor from stupid positions, TN is a different story because gamma shifts even if you sit 0,5 cm lower. Vivid colors yeah but are you willing to get dark greys with that? I am not


100% yes, some of these VA panels are screwed up with too deep backlight that doesn't extend enough around sides and you loose pixels even from normal viewing positions. I've reported and documented this for the Samsung and AUO VAs, the other monitors (IPS) didn't have this problem.

You do need viewing angles, duh! Unless you are watching your monitors from 10 meters away, I certainly don't.
25deg for a 31.5" is pretty normal and VA can't do that, the 850G desaturates a lot out of center. All VAs do. If a panel is already in red at 30 deg on rtings measurements, it's bad. You want one that stays in the green, aka minimal change with angle.
The Samsung VA also has terrible blacks viewing angles and glow. AUO VA has better blacks viewing angle but Samsung VA has better colors and brightness viewing angles.

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk850g-b#comparison_1417
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk650f-b#comparison_1417
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/samsung/chg70#comparison_1417
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/samsung/jg50#comparison_1417

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/gigabyte/aorus-ad27qd#comparison_1417
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/pixio/px7-prime#comparison_1417
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/27gl83a-b#comparison_1417
https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/27gl850-b#comparison_1417

The difference in viewing angles between IPS and other LCD types is night and day.

All the 850G photos and videos of smearing/response times, viewing angles, pixel layout, blb, glow and other possible issues are all here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...1497-va-vs-ips-comparison-27-1440p-144hz.html

The gallery without descriptions is here: https://imgur.com/a/bDFVmjz
The VA vs IPS smearing is here:









Even at 60fps you can see how snail the VA is, you can also see some of the over shoots but would need much faster recording frame rate to capture those well.

If you like it, buy it, otherwise all about these monitors have been covered in reviews and what hasn't is in these Samsung and LG threads from users and comparisons of endless issues in my own threads.
In the end you have to buy it and see it. Some people buy a VA, look at it and send it back the same day, no joke, it can be that bad to them even for some simple office/home work and gaming. Especially if one had an IPS before that was nice and uniform on it's entire area.


----------



## reflex75

JackCY said:


> 850G is undersaturated even for sRGB, unless you use it as a TV from a 4m far away couch.
> These blurry videos are useless to see any judge anything from.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% yes, some of these VA panels are screwed up with too deep backlight that doesn't extend enough around sides and you loose pixels even from normal viewing positions. I've reported and documented this for the Samsung and AUO VAs, the other monitors (IPS) didn't have this problem.
> 
> You do need viewing angles, duh! Unless you are watching your monitors from 10 meters away, I certainly don't.
> 25deg for a 31.5" is pretty normal and VA can't do that, the 850G desaturates a lot out of center. All VAs do. If a panel is already in red at 30 deg on rtings measurements, it's bad. You want one that stays in the green, aka minimal change with angle.
> The Samsung VA also has terrible blacks viewing angles and glow. AUO VA has better blacks viewing angle but Samsung VA has better colors and brightness viewing angles.
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk850g-b#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk650f-b#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/samsung/chg70#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/samsung/jg50#comparison_1417
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/gigabyte/aorus-ad27qd#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/pixio/px7-prime#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/27gl83a-b#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/27gl850-b#comparison_1417
> 
> The difference in viewing angles between IPS and other LCD types is night and day.
> 
> All the 850G photos and videos of smearing/response times, viewing angles, pixel layout, blb, glow and other possible issues are all here:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...1497-va-vs-ips-comparison-27-1440p-144hz.html
> 
> The gallery without descriptions is here: https://imgur.com/a/bDFVmjz
> The VA vs IPS smearing is here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SovGVIJClg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElptVHr1W-k
> 
> Even at 60fps you can see how snail the VA is, you can also see some of the over shoots but would need much faster recording frame rate to capture those well.
> 
> If you like it, buy it, otherwise all about these monitors have been covered in reviews and what hasn't is in these Samsung and LG threads from users and comparisons of endless issues in my own threads.
> In the end you have to buy it and see it. Some people buy a VA, look at it and send it back the same day, no joke, it can be that bad to them even for some simple office/home work and gaming. Especially if one had an IPS before that was nice and uniform on it's entire area.


IPS glow is so disgusting that it disqualifies IPS panels all together!


----------



## Synoxia

JackCY said:


> 850G is undersaturated even for sRGB, unless you use it as a TV from a 4m far away couch.
> These blurry videos are useless to see any judge anything from.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% yes, some of these VA panels are screwed up with too deep backlight that doesn't extend enough around sides and you loose pixels even from normal viewing positions. I've reported and documented this for the Samsung and AUO VAs, the other monitors (IPS) didn't have this problem.
> 
> You do need viewing angles, duh! Unless you are watching your monitors from 10 meters away, I certainly don't.
> 25deg for a 31.5" is pretty normal and VA can't do that, the 850G desaturates a lot out of center. All VAs do. If a panel is already in red at 30 deg on rtings measurements, it's bad. You want one that stays in the green, aka minimal change with angle.
> The Samsung VA also has terrible blacks viewing angles and glow. AUO VA has better blacks viewing angle but Samsung VA has better colors and brightness viewing angles.
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk850g-b#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk650f-b#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/samsung/chg70#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/samsung/jg50#comparison_1417
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/gigabyte/aorus-ad27qd#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/pixio/px7-prime#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/27gl83a-b#comparison_1417
> https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/27gl850-b#comparison_1417
> 
> The difference in viewing angles between IPS and other LCD types is night and day.
> 
> All the 850G photos and videos of smearing/response times, viewing angles, pixel layout, blb, glow and other possible issues are all here:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-...1497-va-vs-ips-comparison-27-1440p-144hz.html
> 
> The gallery without descriptions is here: https://imgur.com/a/bDFVmjz
> The VA vs IPS smearing is here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SovGVIJClg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElptVHr1W-k
> 
> Even at 60fps you can see how snail the VA is, you can also see some of the over shoots but would need much faster recording frame rate to capture those well.
> 
> If you like it, buy it, otherwise all about these monitors have been covered in reviews and what hasn't is in these Samsung and LG threads from users and comparisons of endless issues in my own threads.
> In the end you have to buy it and see it. Some people buy a VA, look at it and send it back the same day, no joke, it can be that bad to them even for some simple office/home work and gaming. Especially if one had an IPS before that was nice and uniform on it's entire area.


I think once again it all comes down to preference, but i don't see smearing/i am not subject to it from this panel in the reviews i've seen, check this ufo test
https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/32GK850G-blur-165Hz.png
In comparison my XG2401 is plain brown defecation lol, also being consistent across all the range... at 60hz my monitor is a blurry mess.
What would make me step from this monitor is the overall lag, size and g-sync usability. 
From what i'm seeing it should have a similiar lag to my xg2401, actually faster input lag but of course slower response time... 
Viewing angles as i said does not seem a problem to me because my TN is worse. I am using this monitor from perfect center D:
Saturation isn't a thing you can calibrate?
Better black of VA > better color of IPS, unless i find an IPS panel that has better blacks than a VA im for this va


----------



## Mr Nightman

So on Monday I had cataract removal surgery on one eye, and the 850G is actually blowing my mind now that I can see it without constant haziness. Text is sharp and clear, colors look nice imo and motion is great, with no noticeable smearing or anything else distracting. It really blows my Dell S2716DGR out of the water, definitely keeping this monitor now. I get my 2nd eye fixed the 23, so it'll only get nicer to use and look at


----------



## JackCY

reflex75 said:


> IPS glow is so disgusting that it disqualifies IPS panels all together!


Obviously you never had an IPS that didn't suffer terrible glow like the AUO's terrible M270DAN2.x panel does.
There are plenty IPS that have almost no even no glow at all. Not everyone makes IPS as bad as AUO does. Or as bad VA glow as Samsung does.



Synoxia said:


> I think once again it all comes down to preference, but i don't see smearing/i am not subject to it from this panel in the reviews i've seen, check this ufo test
> https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/32GK850G-blur-165Hz.png
> In comparison my XG2401 is plain brown defecation lol, also being consistent across all the range... at 60hz my monitor is a blurry mess.
> What would make me step from this monitor is the overall lag, size and g-sync usability.
> From what i'm seeing it should have a similiar lag to my xg2401, actually faster input lag but of course slower response time...
> Viewing angles as i said does not seem a problem to me because my TN is worse. I am using this monitor from perfect center D:
> Saturation isn't a thing you can calibrate?
> Better black of VA > better color of IPS, unless i find an IPS panel that has better blacks than a VA im for this va[/quote]
> Tons of blacks smearing in that linked UFO photo.
> 
> 25 deg is easy on a 32". And most of the VAs are only reasonable to around 15 deg, which is 27" viewed from a larger distance.
> 
> If you get a professional monitor then you can calibrate what ever you want. These consumer/home use models have no user changeable calibration. No one makes a 100Hz+ with hardware calibration yet.
> 
> Without dual layer, FALD or OLED the VA blacks are underwhelming at best, it's a small difference compared to IPS.
> 
> Want deep blacks, get dual layer, FALD or OLED. And neither is cheap right now.
> 
> [QUOTE="Mr Nightman, post: 28234328, member: 356869"]So on Monday I had cataract removal surgery on one eye, and the 850G is actually blowing my mind now that I can see it without constant haziness. Text is sharp and clear, colors look nice imo and motion is great, with no noticeable smearing or anything else distracting. It really blows my Dell S2716DGR out of the water, definitely keeping this monitor now. I get my 2nd eye fixed the 23, so it'll only get nicer to use and look at :)[/quote]
> 
> Or find out what the differences are finally XD Being able to see the issues.


----------



## Synoxia

JackCY said:


> Obviously you never had an IPS that didn't suffer terrible glow like the AUO's terrible M270DAN2.x panel does.
> There are plenty IPS that have almost no even no glow at all. Not everyone makes IPS as bad as AUO does. Or as bad VA glow as Samsung does.
> 
> 
> Tons of blacks smearing in that linked UFO photo.
> 
> 25 deg is easy on a 32". And most of the VAs are only reasonable to around 15 deg, which is 27" viewed from a larger distance.
> 
> If you get a professional monitor then you can calibrate what ever you want. These consumer/home use models have no user changeable calibration. No one makes a 100Hz+ with hardware calibration yet.
> 
> Without dual layer, FALD or OLED the VA blacks are underwhelming at best, it's a small difference compared to IPS.
> 
> Want deep blacks, get dual layer, FALD or OLED. And neither is cheap right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Or find out what the differences are finally XD Being able to see the issues.


Honestly that's still better than my current xg2401 monitor. I don't notice any smearing. Real problem is that i've just noticed it has only 96% SRGB coverage, so still a downgrade from my current monitor.
Seems like they just want us to buy expensive 4k panels, market just deleted 1440p as i said in another post... then you check prices and 1080p doesn't seem that bad after all.
FALD sucks, people that own PG27UQ say it's very noticeable. IDK about PG27UQX but that will be manageable in another 3-5 years... Let'sWaitTM

EDIT: did you actually look for the faster response time images? This monitor actually look better on high overdrive settings than low ones


----------



## JackCY

It varies due to lottery on this model which OD is the best for it, sometimes it's the second most aggressive, sometimes it's the most aggressive option. Reviewers often select the OD that gives best result with acceptably low over and undershoot.
Some of these models are sRGB, of course they are gonna be around the 95% mark as any other sRGB marketed monitor.

I don't like FALD either, overpriced and poor quality.

I have this on 75Hz weak OD:
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-q3279vwfd8/#Responsiveness

Well 76.1Hz with Async often around 73Hz.
Got this after the 850G, the difference in viewing angles and blacks smearing is night and day.

The 850G, smears blacks, it takes some proper well tuned aggressive OD for a VA to not do that:

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850g/#Responsiveness

There should be no black trails behind the UFO on any of the background brightness levels.


----------



## MaskedMark

So, I got my 32GK850G yesterday. So far, loving it, it is definitely a superior model compared to 32gk650F - black smearing is a lot more reduced compared to 650F, at least from what I've seen. I'm running this thing with OC 165Hz, GSYNC enabled and ''fast'' response mode, and games like Far Cry 2 had almost NO shimmer in trees, the doors didnt seem to have such apparent smearing in the black frames and such, like yeah, it's still there, but it's really minimal and you only really do notice it when you are actively looking at it. Tho I've been pretty unlucky with dead pixels, cause I had them on all 3 monitors I got now, this one is no exception, but theres only one that is legit visible, but its far right side and it's small, doesn't bother me and it pretty much disappears since it can't be seen that much exactly from an angle. 

Opus, if you're considering trying a VA, you definitely have to give this one a try, games look AMAZING, like I just switched back from the IPS TV, and I dont have any issues with the colors, they look still pretty good, maybe not as punchy, but once I turned on a game like Resident Evil 5 at night, man oh man was I immersed, the contrast is flipping amazing, no bleed or anything of course as it's a VA, tho bottom does have a minor VA glow. but might be from the angle I'm looking. Color shift, cant comment much on that, did look for a few solid color backgrounds, and I did see a little bit of shift, but that could really make me care less, I sit about 60-70cm away from the monitor, and I legit have no issues with these shifts, they didnt seem THAT pronounced. Text and everything seems pretty sharp, not 27' 1440P sharp, but the softening/minimal blur it has doesnt bother me tho, games are smooth and pretty sharp, and I have no problems reading text or browsing web, and I know how bad a blurry text can get.

TL;DR: 

I love this monitor, the sphere light is nice, I would love to know if it's possible to turn it off, at least when I turn my monitor off, if not then ***. But the best VA panel I have tried, anyone that doesnt want to risk with BLB and IPS Glow should seriously consider checking this screen out, I did end up getting a deal on it for 440EUR.


----------



## Fanu

there is a dedicated button to turn the sphere lightning on/off 
you have to manually turn it on and off every time - it wont do it automatically 

stupid, but hey, thats LG for you - they do the absolute minimum and ship the product


----------



## JackCY

Yeah the LEDs are kinda messed up, you can find it around commented about, I wrote it somewhere too I think but don't remember precisely. Anyway the LEDs are so weak, same as Samsung HG70 that they are useless and a low quality LEDs too. You're not gonna get any nice backlight at high CRI or the colors adapting to input image and having enough brightness to work as a good background extension (like the kits you can buy or make but none exist yet for DP, only HDMI or software = meh).


----------



## MaskedMark

The backlights are fine, I'm surprised I didn't think of holding the led button. I have the monitor against the corner, and it gives off nice ambience. Only thing I'm pissed off about is that this one still has a dead pixel or two, but close to center a small speck of dust I presume? Because looking at if from a steep angle, like from the top side of the display, it looks like a small bright/white dot, but I really dont care anymore, third monitor with this bs, dont really notice it that much, in games its invisible. Other than that, a great screen, definitely the best VA, on the fastest setting there is some overshoot, sometimes you can see it, but I kinda found it hard to replicate the few moments when I kinda did notice it, either way a lot better than having black smearing, and with that I haven't had any issues or noticed any serious smearing barely any at all lol. Playing in a dark room, loving the contrast and uniform backlight, no bleeds or glows, picture looks really good!


----------



## JackCY

Yes it's a nice VA from all the VAs currently available for monitors. The defects sadly seem no better after many reports here than other LCD panels.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Opus131 said:


> I have the 27GL850 for over a month and i still can't get used to the contrast (it's worse for movies than games though). I was going to return it but Amazon gave me another month because it's Christmas time, so i have time until the end of December to decide.
> 
> If i return it, i have absolutely no idea what to get though. The Innolux screens have better contrast but they are slow, and the contrast is still crappy anyway because IPS so not sure if it's worth trading one problem for another. The only VA panel i would consider right now is the LG 32GK850F but that one has worse smearing than the LG 32GK850G plus i heard some people suffer from scanline artifacts. I had those on the Samsung 27CH70 and i hated them. Plus from what i hear text isn't exactly sharp.
> 
> I have an half idea of getting two monitors and call it a frikking day. I'm not made of money but this is driving me nuts.


I was in the exact same boat as you. Bought the GL850 expecting it to be the endgame, but instead got something with worse contrast ratio than my ~10 year old secondary office TN monitor. Dark areas in games are very hard to make out, details of dark clothes in movies kind of all crush together, etc. Towards the end I also realized that wide gamut + srgb content maybe isn't for me. Oversaturation in nature scenes looked very good, but everything else just looked wrong; especially faces which became too orange. Also had some slight IPS glow that was annoying when standing up or watching dark content, but that I could have lived with. 

Returned the monitor and now I'm waiting for the 32GK850G to get here.


----------



## JackCY

Orange faces I've had with AOC AG322QCX, Samsung's 31.5" VA but with TPV's backlight and AOC's weird tone mapping which made faces orange and overall it was kind of oversaturated. While Samsung's own 27" HG70 yes had bright saturated unnatural QD peak colors but otherwise the tone mapping was way better and I haven't seen orange (also called lobster) faces on other wider gamut monitors.
A lot has to do with how they tone map/calibrate it.

With VA you can have the opposite problem due to black crush in dead center before viewing angles make the blacks brighter around edges. I hated this on the Samsung VA with it's low viewing angles for blacks, this AUO VA is way better in that regard of how large the black spot is and how much it glows + viewing angles for blacks.

With 850G it's rather the opposite problem, lack of saturation out of center due to viewing angles.


----------



## smoke2

I owned this monitor 32GK850G and returned it, because I was shocked by blurred image and text. I owned before Samsung S32D850 which had great sharpness of the image and text.

Im wondering mostly to buy:
ASUS XG32VQ
Acer Z321QU 
LG 34GK950F 

Would be glad if someone have experience with above models or some others and confirm me if its have the "standard" sharpness not like 32GK850G.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah the LG firmware blurs it a little as far as I remember.

Isn't that Acer the same VA panel? You could try that if you like the panel but not the firmware issues on LG.
Don't remember the ASUS, searching, ah yeah just a curved Samsung VA rebadge isn't it. 34GK is very pricey if I remember right, and curved, yuck, it's also less tall than 16:9 32", it's a wider 27" really = higher than standard PPI = scaling issues in most OSes unless you like tiny text. http://www.displaywars.com/34-inch-d{3440x1440}-vs-32-inch-d{2560x1440}

Still nothing new so far I think in the 32" IPS/VA department 100+Hz 1440p. You've got the AUO and Samsung VA, that's it.


----------



## smoke2

JackCY said:


> Yeah the LG firmware blurs it a little as far as I remember.
> 
> Isn't that Acer the same VA panel? You could try that if you like the panel but not the firmware issues on LG.
> Don't remember the ASUS, searching, ah yeah just a curved Samsung VA rebadge isn't it. 34GK is very pricey if I remember right, and curved, yuck, it's also less tall than 16:9 32", it's a wider 27" really = higher than standard PPI = scaling issues in most OSes unless you like tiny text. http://www.displaywars.com/34-inch-d{3440x1440}-vs-32-inch-d{2560x1440}
> 
> Still nothing new so far I think in the 32" IPS/VA department 100+Hz 1440p. You've got the AUO and Samsung VA, that's it.


Acer is also AUO panel, but must be different model, because it curved.
ASUS with Samsung panel could be way to go.
34GK950 is currently not much pricey, but I'm concerned about little height.
The new firmware on 32GK850 resolved the sharpness of the screen? Thank you.


----------



## JackCY

Never heard of any new firmware for these LG monitors. Even if there is one it often means having a monitor serviced to get it updated. It's rather rare to get an updater to download from manufacturer.

Yeah some of the AUO VA variants are curved, eh.

PX329 is flat. LG are flat. But Acer and BenQ have the curved variant.
I won't use curved monitor after trying a couple of the curved Samsung VAs in 27" and 31.5", it's simply wrong and distorted as expected, the panel quality is often ruined by the curving process too and all it seems to offer are disadvantages and undesirable characteristics. Why do they curve most of their VA monitor panels? To help deal with the poor VA viewing angles a little, to "look cool" in marketing.

If you like the VA options, I would stick with flat AUO or try the newer flat Samsung options but I don't those models or what is there finally available with them.

There is stuff like the 38" UW from LG but again most UWs are curved = undesirable and insanely priced, https://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_38gl950g.htm and it has the same issue as other newer LG IPS "gaming" panels, damn low contrast for an IPS, below 1000:1 in a territory of old TNs. For that price, it should have had at least FALD if they can't do dual layer.

For UWs there is now https://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/nixeus_nx-edg34s.htm which I've seen getting mentioned lately. Again, to me undesirably curved, has a blacks smearing Samsung VA. But it's around 500-700 USD/EUR which is a bit lower than the insanity of other UW monitors at 900-infinity.

Why do I hate curving? It distorts the image, the image from 3D apps/games is rendered centered camera looking at a flat plane, not looking at a curved plane. All the speed perception in games is wrong due to it. You can adapt, somewhat, if you can sit very still in the same spot but it's annoying and less consistent than using a flat screen. All the webpages, movies, etc. are gonna be warped.
But also because you get crap like this because of it:










^ASUS TUF VG32VQ from rtings
Though right up top in search of this ASUS is an YT video of how bad it is when it comes to Async+strobing, the language is so bad I would get a warning on OCN for even writing it's title.
Yeah, don't fall into the strobing deep hole, strobing is great to reduce motion blur of sample and hold by strobing instead but it needs to be user adjustable or damn right perfectly done by manufacturer otherwise it results in endless crosstalk between frames. Let alone with Async it also has to keep the perceived brightness equal for each frame. The idea and technically it's simple but it has not been sold working well so far. There are some older BenQ/Zowie monitors with an official 3rd party app to adjust the strobing but those are the only I know that could actually have a usable and adjustable strobing.

Sadly all the 32" 1440p 144+Hz are VA so far.

Dell https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/dell/s3220dgf

I have no hopes for LG ever resolving any issues with their products. You can talk to them, somewhat with some luck but you will never get any firmware update out of them (I tried, others tried), as always they will tell you to send it in for servicing and that won't solve anything if they have no firmware update to fix the problems. The 850G had not only sharpness issues but also unwanted OSD popup. Early batches looked nicer than older batches where people started to get defective panels. Or mine where the electronics were loose somewhere inside causing problems with connection quality and artifacts on half the screen most of the time. All this with 2 years (law minimum, probably 1 year in US etc.) only warranty on probably all LG products = low confidence in their own products lasting, doesn't matter if it's a 500 EUR LG monitor or 2500 EUR LG TV, you're gonna get 2 years warranty, it's nuts. Other manufacturers offer longer warranty even on way cheaper products.

If you like VA, there are options, flat and curved, but very limited options to AUO or Samsung VA in 100+Hz.
For other LCD types, so far nothing in 100+Hz  Soon, maybe, who knows, check TFTC's blog/log of when what panels should arrive.


----------



## smoke2

Thank you for nice reply.
Personally Im not preferring VA panels, I prefer IPS, but there arent any in 32" 16:9 area, so only 34" ultrawide area, but I dont know how I will accept height of 27" 16:9 monitor after 32" 16:9.

Im also not prefer curved panels, it doesnt help to see much more content because the curvature is very low on 32".
There is new MSI Optix MAG322CQ which have more curvature, but Im dunno if it will help in terms of picture quality.

Maybe the Samsung panels are better in terms of picture quality than AUO in 32" format?


----------



## MonarchX

Does anyone know if LG ever released any firmware for this monitor?


----------



## Fanu

MonarchX said:


> Does anyone know if LG ever released any firmware for this monitor?


even if they did, how would you update it?
I still dont have any issues with this monitor and games look awesome on it - no issues with blurred text either (I dont see any difference in text between this monitor and IPS Dells I have at work)


----------



## JackCY

smoke2 said:


> Thank you for nice reply.
> Personally Im not preferring VA panels, I prefer IPS, but there arent any in 32" 16:9 area, so only 34" ultrawide area, but I dont know how I will accept height of 27" 16:9 monitor after 32" 16:9.
> 
> Im also not prefer curved panels, it doesnt help to see much more content because the curvature is very low on 32".
> There is new MSI Optix MAG322CQ which have more curvature, but Im dunno if it will help in terms of picture quality.
> 
> Maybe the Samsung panels are better in terms of picture quality than AUO in 32" format?


No. Not in my experience, I've summed the differences a few times by now, probably check the thread in signature it should have most of them illustrated.



MonarchX said:


> Does anyone know if LG ever released any firmware for this monitor?


And no.

How would one update it? Some monitors (Samsung?) support updating from a USB drive plugged into a specific USB on the monitor. But any modern product should be capable if designed with customer in mind to be updated via USB cable from a computer. Yeah I did that with my camera for sure, etc. But with monitors it's not so common. Mice, sure, damn thing probably updates itself if it's software is installed. So it's not that hard, they just don't wanna.
Monitors almost if not always have a service menu where more options are available, they may also have secret button combination to trigger an update from USB drive, etc. that only service centers know and don't want to leak since you can't get the update often anyway to do it yourself.


----------



## smoke2

Fanu said:


> even if they did, how would you update it?
> I still dont have any issues with this monitor and games look awesome on it - no issues with blurred text either (I dont see any difference in text between this monitor and IPS Dells I have at work)


Interesting. It may be that not every one piece have problem with sharpness? Is there someone who seen two different pieces with different sharpness?
I was wondering maybe 32GK850F have different sharpness, but I doubt, because its the same panel...


----------



## JackCY

It's not a panel issue, it's a firmware issue. And yes the 850F had the same problem, it has some controls though for it and 850G doesn't, but good luck probably getting it to neutral even with those controls. You can dig it all out in history of this thread but there were not that many 850F owners.
They all suffer from the issue and it's easily verifiable. Some people are simply not bothered by it for either their brief use or their vision is already not good enough to notice. If you're fine with anti aliasing blur, use clear type blur or other font smoothing blur, well then likely you won't care about perfect neutral sharpness of a display.

For web browsers, Edge, Chrome both use font smoothing and at least on Chrome the option to disable it has been ripped out few years back. So the only option to get non smoothed, non blurred text on web pages is to use Firefox. Considering many people use Chrome, they don't really care about text sharpness, or read enough from a screen to notice how it tires their eyes.

Sadly most, especially gaming oriented monitors, alter the input image with additional processing and some tend to blur the image, LG for this series, Acer for the 27" 1440p 144Hz series, etc.

Maybe PX329 doesn't have the problem but it's more difficult to get the Pixio overall.

For an easy check if you can't see it from text and UI:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php

It should all blend together nicely.

Not like this:


















The Samsung was a little over sharpened, but usable. The eye strain difference between that Acer and Samsung was quite noticeable.

This is how it should look, that's my current monitor, perfect neutral sharpness and perfect 2.2 gamma:


----------



## smoke2

I can see grey circle in the middle on my temporary Viewsonic VP930.
But overally it looks like IPS is more suitable for larger screens watched from short viewing distance, because of color shift from viewing angles and overall sharpness is probably on IPS better than on VA panels?


----------



## JackCY

Sharpness is not affected by LCD panel type. Pixel structure can somewhat affect text clarity though, such as the frequent VA split pixel layout, there is some reason for splitting and all this hackery but I don't think they take advantage of it on monitors yet, it's more of a top end TVs thing where they (such as Samsung VA) have to use such hacks: https://www.displaydaily.com/articl...ll-competitive-in-the-luxury-tv-market-part-1 https://www.displaydaily.com/article/display-daily/so-when-is-8k-not-8k-lg-has-a-view to try improve viewing angles at cost of resolution even. The split pixel definitely smooths out sharp corners of text a little and wide spacing with large black space does make horizontal/vertical lines (scanline effect) more visible on VAs. On top of that on these VA monitors the dimming is done incorrectly and distorts as it dims each half of pixel separately, even when the pixels are not split between lines, such as the 27" Samsung VA.

https://imgur.com/a/0ewvudg

There is a lot of hackery that Samsung is trying with their VAs to keep them competitive, especially on TV market. Wider viewing angle optical layers, splitting and domains, split dimming, and on monitors they curve most of the panels instead since they were able to market and push that quality destroying nonsense for a while. On TVs, curving died very fast.

The split dimming and split layout on VA monitor panels can have effect on text quality and clarity but the sharpness mess up in firmware easily overshadows this. I would more worry about the scanline effect with VAs due to large black spacing between pixels. And some firmware also suffered from probably inversion causing horizontal lines for certain shades.

The IPS LCD panels and monitors are often far more free from these hacks and issues that are on latest VA monitor panels.

Yes for over 27" an IPS is the way to go as VA viewing angles give up their last ghost. Even IPS at 32" is getting to it's limits for a desktop monitor use. 25 deg starts to get a lot even for IPS. There are definitely better ones than what I have but I would be surprised if they are significantly better in terms of viewing angles.

You can check angles for panels on rtings.com, although their latest graphs are changed again and a bit less clear to read.
I only have the few photos from multiple angles in my comparison summary thread and they usually try to fit the whole screen into camera frame, so not from equal distance for the viewing angles to be easily comparable between various screen sizes. It's hard enough to take those photos already, especially for larger screens.


----------



## smoke2

Do you have some type of model which is gaming and doesnt have those eye strain and problems with sharpness like 32GK850G?


----------



## JackCY

Nope only the list here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/44-monitors-displays/1718874-2019-1440p-144hz-monitor-options.html
Overall it's a mess and there is no perfect monitor, always some issues and problems, same stuff over and over again. Low quality, low contrast, sharpness messed up in firmwares, unusual structure of some VA, curved, too high minimum brightness, ...
Always have to compromise on something. Or decide to compromise on the refresh rate and buy something with a little better quality lottery and less issues.

I tried to write the sharpness there when it was known, but that means someone has to check it and report it, reviewers don't care one bit and don't check this even though it is very simple with a pattern such as on Lagom. It is accurate, fast, repeatable, but it won't give you a fancy score number to write on a webpage.
Some reviewers started to take close up photos of panels but they don't often do it usefully, as in they take a photo of anti aliased text and not this:
Pixel perfect not anti aliased text + 0-255 and 255-0 horizontal bars. https://imgur.com/a/0ewvudg
It is very difficult to see sharpness issues from the close up pixels photo but not anti aliased makes is easier to notice but more importantly will show you the edges and corners of text easier to understand and how they layout onto the pixels especially when split dimming is used.

How it should be, lower black spacing between pixels, not split between lines, dimmed as a whole:










Not like this, higher black spacing between pixels, split between lines, split dimmed:










For some this is just nitpicking and are not bothered or care about sharpness, structure or curve.
If you look at a monitor a lot, it does matter. If you work with graphics/photos or play 3D games then a curve distorts everything and will change speed perception especially in racing games and make it more difficult to tell.

Could I live with the structure and dimming of this AUO VA panel? Sure if the sharpness wasn't messed up by LG, it worked and at best had a better OD to avoid as much black smearing as possible, it would still suffer from the poor VA viewing angles and there is nothing they can do about it without adding extra layers, be it optical layers or surface/in-panel QDs, ...


If you don't need it ASAP, you may as well check and wait when those 32" 1440p IPS 144+ Hz are supposed to arrive.
All the newer releases so far are yet another low quality 27" IPS panel and Samsung releasing their VA in flat variant as well.

You have to really dig it out or ask an owner to check the sharpness of a specific model. For new release monitors it's mostly, buy it, check it, return it if it's not suitable.

There are plenty options in the 2019 list, some worse, some better, some expensive, some cheap. Some are hard to buy except in specific region, etc.

These should be the cheaper options I would personally check/research first:

ViewSonic VX2758-2KP-MHD
Pixio PX7 Prime

Maybe the Gigabyte but it's probably pricey and has that buggy GB software and such.
Problem is these are all 27" 1440p and after having those and moving to 32" 1440p, I would not go down to 27" with that odd higher PPI.

You can suggest monitors for review here too when you find something new but it's really hard to get it voted up there unless it's a popular gamery high refresh model sold in US: https://www.rtings.com/monitor/suggestions
And if it goes out of stock and is not sold when their checks are rerun, it gets removed from the list.

The expected panel lists are hidden here "Latest Panel Development Plans": http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/blog/news-archive/
They used to have a table summarizing it but now with their webpage/blog changes it seems to be stuck with mostly text.
Hard to find the 32" 1440p 144+ Hz in latest reports, they are in older and the newer mostly show that there seems to be some sort of "slow race" to who gets a 32" 2160p 144 Hz out.

In a year or two even more people will realize that they can get an OLED TV instead if they have the space and $$$ to burn. Making any expensive FALD attempts almost worthless.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Did anyone else have eye strain problems with this monitor? I recently returned mine because of it, and because the blurry text bothered me a bit. 

It was enough to use it for like 20 minutes and I'd start to feel a subtle sting in my right eye. Maybe it was the size; it was the first time I'd used 32 inch. Eye problems stopped as soon as I went back to a 27 inch VA.


----------



## Leopardi

IntelHouseFire said:


> Did anyone else have eye strain problems with this monitor? I recently returned mine because of it, and because the blurry text bothered me a bit.
> 
> It was enough to use it for like 20 minutes and I'd start to feel a subtle sting in my right eye. Maybe it was the size; it was the first time I'd used 32 inch. Eye problems stopped as soon as I went back to a 27 inch VA.


It was fine for me because of the 94 PPI. 27" 1440p gets strainy on the eyes often though, Windows is designed for 96PPI.


----------



## JackCY

IntelHouseFire: I don't like the blurry firmwares, 850G has that, it does affect me but it takes a while to notice, a day nowadays and I will probably know, without knowing about the issue it could take a week before wondering why are my eyes suddenly more tired, why am I messing with the monitor distance and have trouble focusing on the screen, my eyes literally try to focus on something that's blurry and that strains them.

Size I have no problems with. Too high PPI out of the standard 24/1080p=32/1440p I don't like much because the only sensible closest scaling is 2.0x = 200% and modern APIs/GUIs are not still well made universally to vector scale up to say 125% or 150%. Even on Linux the scaling is not that great if even available, depends on distro and desktop environment, and then one has to deal with the often default font smoothing on Linux, weird fonts that look usable only with smoothing, etc.

Plus you're loosing screen space when you do scale up.
Not a fan of the 27" 1440p PPI, it's for gaming only and not good for text unless all your apps can scale up well.


----------



## Molitro

IntelHouseFire said:


> Did anyone else have eye strain problems with this monitor? I recently returned mine because of it, and because the blurry text bothered me a bit.
> 
> It was enough to use it for like 20 minutes and I'd start to feel a subtle sting in my right eye. Maybe it was the size; it was the first time I'd used 32 inch. Eye problems stopped as soon as I went back to a 27 inch VA.


For me it was the brightness. I use it mostly at 5 brightness unless I'm gonna play or watch a movie, in case I crank it up. But yeah, with a brightness of 15 or 20 it did get a bit _strainy_.
No problems whatsoever using it for hours on end at 5.


----------



## Fanu

I set brightness at 16 - no problems with eye strain

Eye strain in general shouldnt be problem with these high refresh rate monitors 

I would get headaches and my eyes would itch after 8+h on 60Hz monitors, but no such issues on 120+Hz monitors (even on the crappy 27" 1080p TN monitors that have **** viewing angles, PPI and some other issues)


----------



## Leopardi

Molitro said:


> For me it was the brightness. I use it mostly at 5 brightness unless I'm gonna play or watch a movie, in case I crank it up. But yeah, with a brightness of 15 or 20 it did get a bit _strainy_.
> No problems whatsoever using it for hours on end at 5.


It goes the other way too, depending on lightning. 

Right now in broad daylight in heavily windowed room I'm actually using 100% to prevent strain from the difference of ambient lighting and monitor lighting.

This is where Eizo monitors are handy with their automatic brightness adjustment, didn't need to worry about brightness at all.


----------



## smoke2

JackCY said:


> IntelHouseFire: I don't like the blurry firmwares, 850G has that, it does affect me but it takes a while to notice, a day nowadays and I will probably know, without knowing about the issue it could take a week before wondering why are my eyes suddenly more tired, why am I messing with the monitor distance and have trouble focusing on the screen, my eyes literally try to focus on something that's blurry and that strains them.
> 
> Size I have no problems with. Too high PPI out of the standard 24/1080p=32/1440p I don't like much because the only sensible closest scaling is 2.0x = 200% and modern APIs/GUIs are not still well made universally to vector scale up to say 125% or 150%. Even on Linux the scaling is not that great if even available, depends on distro and desktop environment, and then one has to deal with the often default font smoothing on Linux, weird fonts that look usable only with smoothing, etc.
> 
> Plus you're loosing screen space when you do scale up.
> Not a fan of the 27" 1440p PPI, it's for gaming only and not good for text unless all your apps can scale up well.


Don't you know if Dell S3220DGF have also problem with blurry text and sharpness overally?
For my purposes (Freesync 2 and sRGB mode) suits the best 32GK850F but as you mentioned - it have also blurry text and problems with sharpness.


----------



## JackCY

No idea, as per the notes in the 2019 summary thread:



> Dell S3220DGF - looks like Samsung HG70 panel to me - ?


The question mark means, don't know, no one reported to me or I cared to dug it out of web or rather ask someone (usually multiple ppl needed to be asked) to provide good photos to be able to tell.

---

If the automatic brightness is working well that is, you can adjust the min/max range and sensitivity. My experience with non EIZO that had this was rather, they set it and it is what it is, can't change anything or almost anything. Plus they often put it on front of monitor and not on back of it, so I have no lights behind me = monitor front is dark = brightness auto set to low but I have lights and window behind monitor = background behind monitor is bright and the auto adjustment doesn't detect this because it's on the wrong side. They should put it on top edge for example or have multiple sensors.

I use presets if I can to adjust brightness to preselected levels and use cases. Text (often on white because webpages/OCN/Excel/...), games/SDR movies, HDR movies/bright day games, almost max.


----------



## smoke2

JackCY said:


> No idea, as per the notes in the 2019 summary thread:
> 
> 
> 
> The question mark means, don't know, no one reported to me or I cared to dug it out of web or rather ask someone (usually multiple ppl needed to be asked) to provide good photos to be able to tell.
> 
> ---
> 
> If the automatic brightness is working well that is, you can adjust the min/max range and sensitivity. My experience with non EIZO that had this was rather, they set it and it is what it is, can't change anything or almost anything. Plus they often put it on front of monitor and not on back of it, so I have no lights behind me = monitor front is dark = brightness auto set to low but I have lights and window behind monitor = background behind monitor is bright and the auto adjustment doesn't detect this because it's on the wrong side. They should put it on top edge for example or have multiple sensors.
> 
> I use presets if I can to adjust brightness to preselected levels and use cases. Text (often on white because webpages/OCN/Excel/...), games/SDR movies, HDR movies/bright day games, almost max.


Lack of sRGB mode means the monitor will have very oversaturated colors without any chance to reassign it?


----------



## JackCY

Depends on the panel and it's backlight as to what gamut/colors it can produce. Then it's on calibration (at the factory) as to how they map the input from PC = image data = source to the voltages that drive the panel itself inside monitor to produce colors, sometimes they do this well, sometimes they do not, usually it's in the middle but I've seen the whole spectrum by now. Unless it specifically has a large DCI P3 coverage or quantum dots then I would not worry about having a little over sRGB, mine has that and it doesn't pop like crazy as a QD Samsung VA does for example. While the 850G in comparison is desaturated a lot because of it's 32" VA barely sRGB vs 32" IPS with over sRGB. That was quite a noticeable change for the better.

As you say in the s3220dgf thread, it's probably a good thing that the SDR mode is a little over so it doesn't look dull as true sRGB is quite narrow and dull, and then in HDR mode have it blast colors at full. But you gotta switch to HDR mode for HDR movies, which is far from seamless, usable though if you have the player and renderer, normal people don't and won't even have an HDR source.

There are also recently launched cheaper 34" ultrawides, maybe still US only for all of them but then you could get one under $400 from microcenter right now. Which to me doesn't look like a bad deal if one is OK with that PPI level.


----------



## smoke2

Im owning this monitor 850F. I have some questions:
1. Have been any firmware update for this monitor?
2. The overall sharpness and representation of text is disappointing. I have eye strain. I tried to set ClearType, but it doesnt help too much. Is there anything what could improve this issue?
3. The left and right edges of the monitor looks like little bit curved. Is it normal? Im sitting about 45-50cm from the monitor.


----------



## Leopardi

smoke2 said:


> Im owning this monitor 850F. I have some questions:
> 1. Have been any firmware update for this monitor?
> 2. The overall sharpness and representation of text is disappointing. I have eye strain. I tried to set ClearType, but it doesnt help too much. Is there anything what could improve this issue?
> 3. The left and right edges of the monitor looks like little bit curved. Is it normal? Im sitting about 45-50cm from the monitor.


Are you sure its properly setup ergonomy wise? 45cm away with a 31.5" monitor sounds like your eyes are looking upwards. 

Top edge should be at eye level, looking upwards even slightly means that your eye is under strain.

And of course keep brightness according to environment, too little and too high brightness both will strain eyes.


----------



## JackCY

smoke2 said:


> Im owning this monitor 850F. I have some questions:
> 1. Have been any firmware update for this monitor?
> 2. The overall sharpness and representation of text is disappointing. I have eye strain. I tried to set ClearType, but it doesnt help too much. Is there anything what could improve this issue?
> 3. The left and right edges of the monitor looks like little bit curved. Is it normal? Im sitting about 45-50cm from the monitor.


1) Not as far as I know.
2) Disable clear type but leave "smooth edges of screen fonts" enabled. This should render all fonts as they were meant to be, sharp fonts are sharp but smoothed fonts will be smoothed for where they are used in the Windows UI. ClearType messes with subpixels, adding blur and color fringing.

If you want A) then disable ClearType:










There is some sharpness adjustment or so I've been told and remember but it didn't seem to have a neutral sharpness setting, maybe you can adjust it to be sharpened instead of blurred, sadly some monitors are like that and offer no neutral setting.
3) Don't remember which flat monitor it was but yes some flat monitors are visibly bent  You can take a long straight ruler, such as a metal ruler and check the panel carefully. It can be that the corners are bent a bit so the panel is turning a little to a surface of a sphere.
I'm usually more annoyed by missing pixels on sides of monitors that are too deep and their backlight doesn't extend far enough to sides = the edges of panel are not backlit especially if you sit closer than 1 m away. Eizotest.exe has a test pattern for this to check it quickly and easily.

50 cm is very close. Try to stay with eyes away from monitor around 75 cm.
I never use monitors with top edge at my eye level, my neck would fall off from looking down all the time. As far as I know and my experience is about 3/4 height to eye level works well though 2/3 may be better especially for gaming. Depends on your chair too though if you can easily look up a little or not.

I use relatively low brightness, especially for web/text with white backgrounds, even on a large monitor under 120 cd/m2, around 70 cd/m2. But for smaller, 27" let alone 24" (50 or less cd/m2) I was using even less as the eyes don't adjust as much since the screen is considerably smaller. Adjusting your room lighting also can make a big difference for this. If you blast it in a pitch black room, of course it will tyre your eyes, been there, done that with the VAs with wider gamut and it really is tiring.


----------



## Fanu

disabling clear type makes text look HORRIBLE on my 850G - its like every word is bolded (font smoothing does nothing, literally no difference)

with clear type, fonts are thinner and more easily readable - this is especially noticeable with desktop icons text


----------



## JackCY

Win10 and probably all modernish Win really use font smoothing for desktop icon name text. So even with CT disabled they are still smoothed because it uses one of those fonts that will be smoothed. You can adjust CT in a wide range to be thin or bold or anywhere in between.

Changing fonts and customizing UI used to be very simple and accessible:










Nowadays you gotta edit registry and if a new "Metro/Modern" UI exists it takes the whole screen and has less customization available. https://www.windowscentral.com/how-change-default-system-font-windows-10

If you're getting no difference on desktop icon text when enabling/disabling font smoothing with the default Segoe UI font that does support smoothing, then your Win install is so borked I've yet not seen that in over 2 decades. Most of the modern fonts that require smoothing to look good will look very thin with smoothing disabled.
Smoothing is applied only to modern fonts and in a whole pixel manner.
ClearType is applied to all fonts everywhere  in a sub pixel manner, making everything that was sharp text that doesn't need smoothing to turn into a blurry rubbish and all text has color fringing. It literally mangles old fonts such as Courier New, etc. making them unusable, bolder, color fringed and blurry, it doesn't understand unlike regular font smoothing that it should not smooth these older fonts that were not designed to be smoothed and were designed to be pixel sharp.

So you can indeed have all the fonts even in Win UI when using the modern fonts to look pixel sharp but these modern fonts tend to look poor without smoothing which they were designed to use as their designers are... "not interested in sharp easy to read text and will rather hurt your eyes with their fancy cool blurry fonts". Switching the fonts to good old pixel sharp fonts on modern Win is a pain as seen in above link as I could not find the good old UI for it anymore and it used to be a handy feature even in CRT days. Linux is a whole another can of worms and in general has forced modern smoothed fonts = blurry text galore, but can have better smoothing algorithms, possibly, sometimes or just better combination of font and smoothing depending on each distro's defaults.

All the variant of desktop icon fonts, none, smoothed, smoothed and ClearType enabled at the same time (I think CT overrides smoothing anyway but didn't bother to check as almost no one disables the smoothing or even knows that setting still exists if they did not use older Win), you have to open the attachment and view it at 100% zoom, added comment font is the same and has no smoothing applied in the graphical editor, all the icons and their text are arranged screenshots, bottom row is 200% zoomed nearest neighbor upscale:


----------



## smoke2

JackCY said:


> 1) Not as far as I know.
> 2) Disable clear type but leave "smooth edges of screen fonts" enabled. This should render all fonts as they were meant to be, sharp fonts are sharp but smoothed fonts will be smoothed for where they are used in the Windows UI. ClearType messes with subpixels, adding blur and color fringing.
> 
> If you want A) then disable ClearType:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some sharpness adjustment or so I've been told and remember but it didn't seem to have a neutral sharpness setting, maybe you can adjust it to be sharpened instead of blurred, sadly some monitors are like that and offer no neutral setting.
> 3) Don't remember which flat monitor it was but yes some flat monitors are visibly bent  You can take a long straight ruler, such as a metal ruler and check the panel carefully. It can be that the corners are bent a bit so the panel is turning a little to a surface of a sphere.
> I'm usually more annoyed by missing pixels on sides of monitors that are too deep and their backlight doesn't extend far enough to sides = the edges of panel are not backlit especially if you sit closer than 1 m away. Eizotest.exe has a test pattern for this to check it quickly and easily.
> 
> 50 cm is very close. Try to stay with eyes away from monitor around 75 cm.
> I never use monitors with top edge at my eye level, my neck would fall off from looking down all the time. As far as I know and my experience is about 3/4 height to eye level works well though 2/3 may be better especially for gaming. Depends on your chair too though if you can easily look up a little or not.
> 
> I use relatively low brightness, especially for web/text with white backgrounds, even on a large monitor under 120 cd/m2, around 70 cd/m2. But for smaller, 27" let alone 24" (50 or less cd/m2) I was using even less as the eyes don't adjust as much since the screen is considerably smaller. Adjusting your room lighting also can make a big difference for this. If you blast it in a pitch black room, of course it will tyre your eyes, been there, done that with the VAs with wider gamut and it really is tiring.


I returned the monitor.
I owned S32D850 which was also 32" VA panel but much sharper and with better viewing angles than 850F.
Now Im stuck between two monitors.
Acer XB321HK (4K, IPS, G-Sync, but only 60Hz) or Dell S3220DGF (2K, VA, Curved, Freesync 2, but with occasional flickering).
I probably can also buy some 144Hz IPS panel, but only in 27" and would not very much like go into 27" after 32". 
Both above are for the same price.
S3220DGF should have sharper text than 850F according to rtings review, but how much?
And main question is if today is 60Hz monitor with G-Sync usable for gaming or it has no sense nowadays?


----------



## JackCY

smoke2 said:


> I returned the monitor.
> I owned S32D850 which was also 32" VA panel but much sharper and with better viewing angles than 850F.
> Now Im stuck between two monitors.
> Acer XB321HK (4K, IPS, G-Sync, but only 60Hz) or Dell S3220DGF (2K, VA, Curved, Freesync 2, but with occasional flickering).
> I probably can also buy some 144Hz IPS panel, but only in 27" and would not very much like go into 27" after 32".
> Both above are for the same price.
> S3220DGF should have sharper text than 850F according to rtings review, but how much?
> And main question is if today is 60Hz monitor with G-Sync usable for gaming or it has no sense nowadays?


Yeah Samsung VAs have different viewing angles, some better some worse.
I've probably commented something about the Dell before, don't remember anymore, if it's curved then personally I would not want it at all or if it suffers from some flickering in Async mode.
Neither do I want to go down to 27" after having 3 different 32" monitors and 2 different 27". The 1440p/27" PPI doesn't agree with me nor does the overall small size in comparison.
Sharpness comparison, don't know.
I'm on 75 Hz and for me it's OK, sure I would love 1000 Hz but can't have that can I? So I run all games locked to around 73 fps and Async mode (76.1 Hz refresh).
60 Hz is definitely slower and in Async mode you would probably need to run around 57 fps in Async mode not not get almost any tearing if the graphical output from game/program is reasonably stable. Personally I would not find this satisfactory but if you're not CPU or GPU limited at such low fps and instead are running on an fps limiter, then the latency should not be as atrocious as when GPU limited and dropping that low.
Any extra Hz helps, that's for sure.


----------



## Gandyman

*Unsure of Glow*

Hey guys!

Just got the 32GK850G-B and I must say my first impressions were extremely impressed! The panel uniformity is immaculate. My previous monitor was a PG278Q which I have been using for about 6 years so VERY used to it. The PPI is noticeably lower but not offensively so. The extra size is so immersive and the colours much nicer.

I do have a question, however.

I had heard the strength of VA type panels was the contrast and blacker blacks. I've found the complete opposite with this screen. Any dark scene in a game will be .. not dark at all. In a cave in Witcher 3 doesn't look like a dark cave looks like a bluish-grey wash over the top of the screen. The effect doesn't diminish when I increase ambient lighting. Another example is Metro Exodus, when it goes dark I pretty much just have to stop and wait for morning because you can't see ANY detail at all. Even standing back a few meters from the screen at the rear of the room you just see a grey wash. If this is the amazing contrast VA offers then I think I will go back to TN ... IPS glow is a definite no from me. Tomorrow my time (aussie) I will set up the old Swift and the 850g side by side and try to take some shots on my phone to give examples.

Living in a small town in Australia means that I cant go try panels, everything has to be ordered, and places don't take returns unless its faulty. They get around the 'not suitable for purpose' part of consumer law by invoking the sub clause that says if the item is a 'specially ordered item' then it doesn't apply, claiming that every item you purchase from them is a special order. And with my first baby on the way and income tight due to covid, playing russian roulette with thousands of AUD is extremely anxiety inducing. 

All that said, is there any OSD settings or colour profiles etc that may reduce this game breaking effect? It seems odd to me that so many thousands of users of VA screens around the world would be happy with dark scenes looking like a sheet of blue paper, there must be something i'm doing wrong.

Cheers guys,

B


----------



## JackCY

Welcome to VA glow town.



> They get around the 'not suitable for purpose' part of consumer law by invoking the sub clause that says if the item is a 'specially ordered item' then it doesn't apply, claiming that every item you purchase from them is a special order.


What a load of manure.

Make sure you're on display port with RGB full range being output from your GPU.
After that all you can do is reset to default and pray that it was well calibrated in factory. You can try changing gamma and playing with contrast setting in OSD and while that may sometimes get you closer to gamma 2.2 it rarely if ever magically gives back crushed/cut off blacks as it tends to be a software adjustment only causing more problems such as banding than solving.

VA has a little nicer contrast in the dead center where viewing angle is low while everything around tends to wash out and be brighter thanks to viewing angles and VA glow.

https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk850g-b

It's a little better than the HG70 Samsung VA when it comes to blacks viewing angles.

Still you could have some other problem be it miscalibration or BLB if it's angle dependent or only on one side. In that case I would throw it back as faulty.


----------



## Gandyman

JackCY said:


> Welcome to VA glow town.


I'm guessing this is all it is, as when the screen is fully black, its so much nicer then my pg278q, (which I had sent back 5 times for 6 monitors total mind you) It's very noticeable for E.G. when a game will fade to black between a loading screen and the gameplay. On the swift it was a grey splotchy mess of varying shades. This is the same dark black completely even over the entire panel from all angels, even around the edges, but with a ... soft white milky sheen to it? 

Also the windows text out of the box was almost illegible, luckily clear type fixed it up, but that's only for windows. I have thousands of hours in Paradox strategy games, which is mainly a text box simulator, and its very hard to read, making the experience of my most played game (europa universallis 4 -- 3800 hours according to steam) quite un-enjoyably.

I went with the TFT OSD settings of 45r 45g 55b, 23 brightness, 70 contrast, gamma mode 1. Would this be universally optimal? Or would it vary between units/users.

Only other thing to note is the eye fatigue is crazy, Ive only been using it for a few days now, but it reminds me of when I was a little kid like 5 or 6 and would stand literally with my face against the TV when there was cartoons on, and your eyes hurt after it. 

Problem is, I got the Swift at launch, so its what 6 - 7 years old now? I know Its going to die soon, I seen alot of people reported them dying only after a few years, and I want to have my replacement ready before my daughter is born and saps all my spare cash.

Is the fuzzy text a bi product of low PPI at 31.5in? Or an inherent side effect of VA? Should I be looking at a TN replacement for the swift? and if so, are there even any good ones anymore? Honestly movies and even youtube look amazingly great on this screen. If it wasn't $1500 AUD [https://www.lg.com/au/it-monitors/lg-32GK850G] I would defiantly use this as my 2nd screen.

Cheers,

B


----------



## Fanu

Yes, every panel is different so OSD settings aren't universal 

Regarding eye fatigue - I have 0 issues with eye strain and this monitor (have been using it as the only monitor for almost 2 years now), high refresh rate helps immensely (I don't remember ever having eye fatigue on high refresh rate monitors, even TN panels, but plenty on standard 60Hz monitors)
but I also wear glasses, and without them I get eye fatigue fast (no offense, but maybe you need glasses or better ones if you already wearing one?) - color accuracy and other picture quality settings (except for brightness) shouldn't really have an effect on eye fatigue 
Also are you sure you have 144/165Hz enabled in windows (display settings/nvidia control panel)?


Regarding poor text readability - I play a lot of total war and it is similar to paradox games (in that it is text heavy) and indeed, low PPI is the cause of fuzzy text (you can clearly see pixelation in text - in windows its non issue due to clear type) 

And I dont have any blue glow in dark areas of games - guess I was lucky with my panel 

You will be hard pressed to find a better monitor, than this LG, at same or lower price range - if you want better text readability and color reproduction go with a 27" 1440p monitor or a 32" 4K with a more pedestrian 60Hz refresh rate but better panel quality

Here are my settings:

Game Mode: Gamer 1
Overclock: Off (OC to 165Hz is useless because monitors black transitions aren't fast enough for 165Hz due to VA panel)
Black Stabilizer: Off
Response time: Faster
Brightness: 15
Contrast: 70
Gamma: Mode 2 (blacks are deeper than in Mode 1, but detail in shadows isn't lost like on Mode 3)
Color temp: Custom
RGB: 50/48/46

And I have the monitor connected to my graphics card via DisplayPort cable (one that came with the monitor)

Also avoid using USB ports on the back of the monitor - drivers for that USB hub are bugged and can cause BSOD


----------



## reflex75

Gandyman said:


> All that said, is there any OSD settings or colour profiles etc that may reduce this game breaking effect? It seems odd to me that so many thousands of users of VA screens around the world would be happy with dark scenes looking like a sheet of blue paper, there must be something i'm doing wrong.


Hi!
This monitor is one of the best all around, both for gaming and watching movies!
It's my best monitor ever! And I am a gamer for 20 years! (I also had the PG278Q for 2 years).
Keep it, you won't regret it!
But the most important thing to make it shines is to calibrate its colors and settings!

Here are my settings to enjoy the best from this monitor!

Game Mode: Gamer 1

Default tint is greenish, so you have to decrease green channel:
Color Temp : Custom
R/G/B : 49/45/50

It may vary a little for you, but the goal is to have the most white for instance on the background of a folder window (you can use a white paper to compare them).

And you have to set gamma to 2.2 (mode 3):
Gamma
-----
Mode 1 = 1.8
Mode 2 = 2.0
Mode 3 = 2.2

And don't use black Stabilizer which affects the lower part of the gamma curve, resulting in black distortion:
Off = 2.2
Low = 2.15
Middle = 2.1
High = 2.0

Very important: contrast only at 70!
Otherwise, you will loose dynamic range.

Brightness: as you wish.
My recommendation is 0 in the night to preserve your eyes (you can go even lower by tuning Nvidia control panel: brightness +30% and contrast +10%, but keep gamma at +1.00)
During the day from 0 to 100 depending on the light.

Don't activate overclock, it's useless and will add overshoot:
Overclock: off

Responsiveness is one of the strongest quality of this VA monitor, which is one of the fastest VA!
Use setting fast for Response Time: Fast
(not fastest because of overshoot)

Because of the big size, I personally prefer Windows zoom: 125%

Now if you are a gamer, bonus settings:
144Hz + GSYNC ON + Vsync ON + FPS limit 140


In case you want to read a good review about this amazing VA monitor:
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850g/


----------



## JackCY

Can't tell you without photos what it is. The glow on this AUO panel and blacks viewing angles were bad but not as bad as Samsung and they are circular. So if you're getting a problem from 1 side only, it's a defect.

A soft white milky sheen, if that's circular would be the viewing angle increase of brightness/gamma, color desaturation, and VA glow.

Yeah well people have been asking LG to release a firmware fix for the blurry sharpness they've set as default on the 850G with no way for users to adjust it to neutral, so text on this monitor has always been and always will be blurry. You can check lagom.nl sharpness pattern and see for yourself.

This is my old 850G gallery: https://imgur.com/a/bDFVmjz
If there is anything more for 850G it's in the signature threads.

I don't use clear type as that is itself a font blur.

Settings vary, most of the time though the defaults on monitors intend to give maximum available color range = you don't need to change contrast and will be able to see 0 and 255, nothing should be clipped away or too compressed. Gamma... most monitors do it in "software" instead of changing the calibration profile they use so changing gamma from default tends to add banding. Some units are calibrated better than other to give 2.2 gamma and 6500K out of the box.

For me eye fatigue is from eyes strain caused by blurry monitors and also too small fonts, so a blurry 27" 1440p does tire my eyes.

PPI on 32" 1440p is the same as 24" 1080p. It's a standard PPI. I have it and use it fine, I like it more than 27" 1440p as I do not use scaling in OS or apps as that again is half broken and can add blur to fonts.
Neither does display type affect much how fuzzy text will be, the only thing that has a little impact on text appearance is the sub pixel structure. And this panel is not a standard one, see the first photo in gallery.

The 850G in EU seems kind of unobtainable now, either EOL or LG didn't bother to send a shipment to supply the stores.

There is not much in the 32" 1440p to choose from overall.

TN is dead, most monitors these days are finally releasing with IPS instead of trying to keep TN alive. Even faster response time displays have finally moved to IPS.

There are some new panels and monitors in 27" 1440p144, but 32" still takes forever, one model announced, some Acer was it at $800? While you can get a 27" around $400 or below for years.


On the DP cable mention, you may want to check the DP cable you got with the monitor for pin 20.

https://www.cablechick.com.au/blog/the-displayport-pin-20-issue-explained/
http://monitorinsider.com/displayport/dp_pin20_controversy.html

There were some people with LG's who got this as LG and well any brand buys cables, often the shortest and cheapest and they happened once to send out the pin 20 connected cables...
Better safe than sorry.

Never enable Vsync, ever. Set ingame FPS limiter at least 0.5ms longer frame time, if game doesn't have it then use driver FPS limiter (new NV driver has this) if that can't be done either (old driver, or AMD or it lags even more than RTSS) then use RTSS fps limiter.

The response time out of blacks for VA is darn slow, it's just how VA is.
The monitor is "OK" for multimedia but it's no IPS, nor cheap, nor good for text 

If you must have 32" 1440p then your options are very limited even today. Maybe next year there will finally be more models, flat IPS, on market, they are still slowly trickling in.


https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/lg/32gk850g-b

This makes the out of blacks transition easy to check, drag the screenshot around, on my VAs including 850G this smeared badly:


----------



## Gandyman

JackCY said:


> This makes the out of blacks transition easy to check, drag the screenshot around, on my VAs including 850G this smeared badly:


After setting the overdrive to max this pic doesn't smear even slightly, and no overshoot that my eyes can catch.

I'm not quite sure about the 20th pin thing, I am a tech by trade so had quite a few cables sitting around, including some quite pricey aftermarket ones there is no difference between cables that I can see.

Due to severe migraines I play in an extremely dimly lit room, as putting on an overhead light induces extremely severe migraines, so I genuinely hope IPS can fix the glow before they completely take over. Or the OLED monitors become mainstream I suppose.

As to my glowy black problem:
This is a really over saturated picture thanks to Samsung but it highlights if not exaggerates my issue: whats the point of deep VA blacks if over the top of the black its just a white glow?

As you can see all detail and definition of the textures in that fence are completely hidden by the milky white layer on top of it.


----------



## JackCY

Gandyman said:


> After setting the overdrive to max this pic doesn't smear even slightly, and no overshoot that my eyes can catch.
> 
> I'm not quite sure about the 20th pin thing, I am a tech by trade so had quite a few cables sitting around, including some quite pricey aftermarket ones there is no difference between cables that I can see.
> 
> Due to severe migraines I play in an extremely dimly lit room, as putting on an overhead light induces extremely severe migraines, so I genuinely hope IPS can fix the glow before they completely take over. Or the OLED monitors become mainstream I suppose.
> 
> As to my glowy black problem:
> This is a really over saturated picture thanks to Samsung but it highlights if not exaggerates my issue: whats the point of deep VA blacks if over the top of the black its just a white glow?
> 
> As you can see all detail and definition of the textures in that fence are completely hidden by the milky white layer on top of it.


Then you got lucky. On my unit the blacks smeared around with trails, all the text on the wall etc. Of course this is even more visible on blacks vs bright areas or the perceived "strobing" of motion vs steady image of for example foliage where it turns darker during motion due to the slow response time of blacks.

That looks horrible if it's not over exposed.

Does it do it with any connection, HDMI, DP, at 165, 144, 60Hz? I assume it does. It's in defaults, reset the monitor in OSD, never know if it was played with somewhere and someone set something off and left it there. It's getting RGB, 8bit from your GPU, check GPU driver settings.

Even at an angle this is how good it should look and that's something for example the Samsung VA struggled with due to curving defects and all.
You can also check contrast if you're patient and accurate using a camera and lagom.nl contrast measurement from photos http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast_ratio.php, it's not super duper accurate, depends on human error but it's easy to check if contrast is far off if you can't tell by your eyes, have no comparison monitor etc.

Also VA can crush blacks in the center of your view, deep blacks yes but can be very hard to see the differences in blacks.

There should be no crazy white sheen all over it that's distracting and obvious. When viewing dark TV shows, dark images, dark movies etc. yes there the limited VA blacks viewing angles and VA glow show up but it's far better than what HG70 Samsung has and far better than the old poor AUO IPS 27" 1440p144 aka the horror glow+blb panel of all time almost.


















That's the test image of mine:


----------



## Gandyman

Ok now this is extremely interesting ..

That static image (while ridiculously looking worse with my naivety of phone photography) looks great! (a slight glow is noticeable but not distracting. So i opened the save of witcher and metro again, and it seems like the game itself is trying to make the image more grey then black, in order to give the player some vision but still convey that it is night time, and its these darker shades of grey that seem to have the detail ruining sheen. In that previous 'fence' picture I posted, there are flashes of lightening where everything flashes pitch black for a second ( I guess for atmosphere as Ive never known lightening to make it go darker first lol) then lights up exceedingly bright for a second. During the second or two of extreme pitch black, the glow almost entirely dissapears and it does indeed look extremely black. 

I'm starting to think that maybe its multiple shades of dark grey that VA struggles with? I noticed when playing Technomancer last night (yes one of 3 ppl worldwide that find that game enjoyable) in any foggy areas, where there game puts a light grey mist over everything, the same effect was happening. Gamma (?) seemed to .. bounce off each fog particle and make the entire scene basically unviewable. I put the game in windowed mode over to the old TN I happen have plugged in atm as a secondary screen and while the colours looked obviously worse and 60hz is horrible, the detail of things behind the fog came back, and the scene was actually viewable again. Seems to be what my metro/witcher examples are doing, while not deliberately adding fog to the scene, they are creating a grey misty effect to allow the player some vision in dark areas, and its that, not true blacks, that have the extremely noticeable blue-white sheen that hides all texture detail.

Another odd thing I noticed: In the Metro Exodus in game gamma setting ( you know the ones that pop up when you first start alot of games with the 'adjust the slider until the first symbol is barely visible') On the swift, siding it down far left made the first symbol disappear entirely. Sliding it all the way to the left on this LG, the left symbol is still extremely clear and detailed. I presumed this was due to the much higher contrast ratio but could it be indicative of my blacklight being too bright from the factory? I realized that my eye strain is coming from white backgrounds in windows (such as this one I'm typing on now) being so god damn bright (at least compared to the cool blue white of the swift) At first i thought that due to lower PPI that more backlight is coming through, but then I thought about that logically and it seems ridiculous ... 

I suppose I'll just have to get used to it, I think over half a decade of daily use on the swift has just conditioned me to a particular way the scenes in my most played games look. Much like adjusting to a new set of speakers, hopefully ill adjust and this will start to look normal to me. How you are meant to play anything with fog in it tho is beyond me. 

Thanks for your time and help 

B


----------



## Gandyman

Also could I ask what OSD settings you use personally? TFT recommended gamma mode 1 with extremly low brightness, out of the box its gamma mode 2 with 100 brightness. I noticed with gamma mode 2 or 3 and brightness higher things seemed to pop more and be less washed out, including my now notorious misty witcher/metro scenes. Is this objectively bad because I'm using a non calibrated OSD setting or is it down to personal subjectivity?

Cheers again

B


----------



## Fanu

Do you have black stabilizer enabled in OSD? If so, disable it.


----------



## Gandyman

Fanu said:


> Do you have black stabilizer enabled in OSD? If so, disable it.


Was the first thing i tried, as honestly that's what the effect looked like if turned on in my swift. Ive spent all evening playing with gamma and brightness settings, and gone way against what the TFT optimal settings are of gamma mode one to gamma mode 3, which looks alot darker, more 'TN-y' colours slightly more bland, but my eye fatigue has dropped heaps and I think the glow is improved.
Even if its placebo that's fine by me


----------



## Gandyman

JackCY said:


> VA has a little nicer contrast in the dead center where viewing angle is low while everything around tends to wash out and be brighter thanks to viewing angles and VA glow.


I think its the contrast ratio that I'm not used to. Bright parts of the scene shine in my face so much that it hurts my eyes, and loses all detail due to the over saturation and brightness, and dark scenes are exceptionally dark with nice blacks, but to the point of, again, losing all detail because of how dark it is. The TN Swift couldn't go bright or dark so even tho the image was less 'real' for lack of a better word, I could actually see everything in a scene. 

Would you or anyone have tips for how to make the darks a bit lighter and the lights a bit darker? Lowering contrast from the default of 70 just seems to make the colours look terrible and doesn't change much else ... I guess general calibration tips?

Cheers, 

B


----------



## Fanu

you lose all details in dark scenes because you are on gamma mode 3 > use gamma mode 2 (which has deep blacks without losing details)
lower brightness to 15~ so bright scenes dont blind you

if you don't get good picture quality even with TFT settings (or lims cave settings), then you have a bad panel

change color saturation to 55-60~ if you want punchier colors (but lose out on color accuracy)


----------



## Gandyman

Fanu said:


> you lose all details in dark scenes because you are on gamma mode 3 > use gamma mode 2 (which has deep blacks without losing details)
> lower brightness to 15~ so bright scenes dont blind you
> 
> if you don't get good picture quality even with TFT settings (or lims cave settings), then you have a bad panel
> 
> change color saturation to 55-60~ if you want punchier colors (but lose out on color accuracy)


Thanks a heap for your response. This is what I mean about losing all detail in the dark. As you can see in the picture the enemies are completely invisible I cant see anything. Its completely unplayable.


----------



## Gandyman

Fanu said:


> you lose all details in dark scenes because you are on gamma mode 3 > use gamma mode 2 (which has deep blacks without losing details)
> lower brightness to 15~ so bright scenes dont blind you
> 
> if you don't get good picture quality even with TFT settings (or lims cave settings), then you have a bad panel
> 
> change color saturation to 55-60~ if you want punchier colors (but lose out on color accuracy)


Changed to gamma mode 2, you will never know it but there is 3 enemies around me in the dark. The light across the room is so bright it hurts my eyes, and the darkness around me is so dark I cant even get past these simple enemies because I keep dying.


----------



## Gandyman

Fanu said:


> you lose all details in dark scenes because you are on gamma mode 3 > use gamma mode 2 (which has deep blacks without losing details)
> lower brightness to 15~ so bright scenes dont blind you
> 
> if you don't get good picture quality even with TFT settings (or lims cave settings), then you have a bad panel
> 
> change color saturation to 55-60~ if you want punchier colors (but lose out on color accuracy)



and this is a bright scene as soon as there's an artificial light source the screen is so bright I can't even look at it. Its physically painful and makes me squint, and the scene loses all detail. This is with brightness on ZERO. Gosh TN panels look so nice. No glow, no stupid contrast ratios, not bright glow on dark scenes, super fast pixel response, beautiful text, they are perfect monitors. Whats the trade off? Vertical gamma shift and pixel inversion? Big woop. I want my TN back 

EDIT: added second photo ZERO brightness ...

2ND EDIT: TO show that it inst just that one game this from DOOM 2016, this room is so BRIGHT you cant see any detail AT ALL its just one glowy blurr.

there has to be something major I'm doing wrong, no one could play like this.


----------



## Fanu

but you dont have these issues when watching media (movies, high quality youtube videos) ?


----------



## JackCY

Gandyman said:


> Also could I ask what OSD settings you use personally? TFT recommended gamma mode 1 with extremly low brightness, out of the box its gamma mode 2 with 100 brightness. I noticed with gamma mode 2 or 3 and brightness higher things seemed to pop more and be less washed out, including my now notorious misty witcher/metro scenes. Is this objectively bad because I'm using a non calibrated OSD setting or is it down to personal subjectivity?
> 
> Cheers again
> 
> B


I only had it briefly 2 weeks or so, it arrived damaged and I didn't like it due to the image blur in firmware, and while one can get used to the desaturated colors and viewing angle limitations to some degree the smearing blacks do appear to be a lottery of factory calibration of the overdrive.
All monitors I setup to gamma 2.2 which tends to be the default gamma setting, full max contrast while 0 vs 1 and 254 vs 255 colors are indistinguishable which is often the default contrast setting. I may adjust color channel balance if the calibration is really bad and noticeably away from 6500K.

I think you need to first set the monitor to a standard gamma 2.2, 6500K, max possible contrast, good OD. Then go wonder why one game looks like this and other like that, why photo or movies looks better this time and worse other time. If you come from a <1000:1 TN panel that had gamma 2.0 or lower you were probably used to seeing everything everywhere as the blacks were raised to grays and older panel also didn't use to have as strong backlights. Adjust backlight to your preferences, or set it to 120cd/m2 for dark room SDR multimedia.

The blacks should be barely visible when you look at it head on. Even on 1000:1 IPS they are dark.

testimages.org has gradients of color, B/W, patterns you can check

This is the old Eizo monitor test which has useful patterns and user adjustments for patterns to check levels. The official downloads are down for some time now as they replaced it with an unusable web version.

https://www.softpedia.com/get/Windows-Widgets/System-Utilities/Eizo-MonitorTest.shtml

And then I use a set of photos of nature, people, etc. when checking a monitor to see if it looks natural or not as some monitors can be grossly miscalibrated. Lobster people for example, yellow whites, ...


With games you have to know what is an ingame effect, what the game output actually is, that some dark grays are simply dark grays and not blacks from the game itself.


----------



## Gandyman

Fanu said:


> but you dont have these issues when watching media (movies, high quality youtube videos) ?


Not at all. Movies look incredible. As do static images (e.g. that dark queen head @JackCY posted. I've tried now The Witcher 3, Metro Last Light, Metro: Exodus, Technomancer, The Surge 2, DOOM 2016, Darksiders 3, Kingdom Come Deliverance, and Borderlands three. All of them games have the exact same issue, excepting Borderlands 3 which looks fine, due to what I presume is its 'cartoony' aesthetic, and not trying to simulate real world lighting/fog/mist/etc. Dark scenes "glow" with no visible detail and bright areas are over saturated with light, where all white surfaces blind you to the point of it physically hurting. Anywhere where there's a "fog" or "mist" or "hazey" effect the monitor doesn't seem to know what to do with it, so you get the super dark in the background, with no detail, then a super glowy sheen over the top inplace of where the "haze" would be. In normal light conditions the details po,p the colour is rich and vibrant, and the detail is amazing. The following is a picture if a night scene that is meant to be illuminated by moonlight at the starting train in Metro: Exodus, then the same shot with the in-game flash light turned on. As you can see the panel completely has no idea what to do with moonlight. It tries to make the scene so black that all detail is lost, then tries to illuminate the moonlight to a ridiculous degree, and the end result is as you see, no detail with a hideous glow on top. And its the same whether its moonlight in Metro, moonlight in Witcher 3, fog in the back of a cave in witcher 3, the "haze" effect that covers every single mars level in DOOM 2016, the 'haze' effect you get running around the sewers in Darksiders 3, morning fog riding around in KC, it makes no difference. All detail is lost in the scene entirely.

Is this working as intended? Because I don't see how anyone could find this acceptable. I've ordered a PG278QE for 1000 dollars, time to play AUO TN lottery with a swift again. I'm not sure whether I should try to send this back faulty, for a refund, or if it is working as intended and try to sell it. As it is I had to dip into the baby fund to pay for the new Swift. I know its a stupid thing to be upset over, when there's much more important things in the world to be upset over, but as its my job, and my escape for my mental health (Aspergers Syndrome) I spend so much time on the PC and gaming is my time to myself to unwind from the world, and right now I can't game at all because I can't see whats happening on my screen.

Cheers

B


----------



## JackCY

Some of the game photos look bad with haze over them sort of a blur of the brights spreading around. Or a dark scene having a mid gray haze all over while next one is fine I don't get it.
It is impossible to tell without knowing what brightness you have set, if you have the game on default 2.2 gamma or messed with the slider there too. And what camera settings you used as without them it's impossible for anyone to compare.

Brightness of my monitor varies depending on contrast of the monitor (better contrast = can raise brightness higher as the blacks are still dark enough and overall the picture has about the same average brightness for mixed content), usually below 100 cd/m2 probably around 70 even with light behind monitor because websites (*cough* OCN are so damn white), during day it's often step higher which would be 120, for HDR 200 and max is 280 I think. It's all about what content on what monitor, I had no problem blasting the VAs at max brightness (400-600) with very dark scenes but it's not something I would use except say for dark HDR movie.

Make a screenshot that looks bad on your monitor, upload both the screenshot and a photo of the monitor.

Here are some of my movie test screens, a color file and doom, so you can compare with the gallery linked earlier:


----------



## Fanu

If you only have these issues in games and not while watching movies, then you need to adjust your in game video settings (brightness, contrast, gamma, etc)


----------



## reflex75

Gandymane maybe you have missed my previous long reply:



Gandyman said:


> All that said, is there any OSD settings or colour profiles etc that may reduce this game breaking effect? It seems odd to me that so many thousands of users of VA screens around the world would be happy with dark scenes looking like a sheet of blue paper, there must be something i'm doing wrong.


Hi!
This monitor is one of the best all around, both for gaming and watching movies!
It's my best monitor ever! And I am a gamer for 20 years! (I also had the PG278Q for 2 years).
Keep it, you won't regret it!
But the most important thing to make it shines is to calibrate its colors and settings!

Here are my settings to enjoy the best from this monitor!

Game Mode: Gamer 1

Default tint is greenish, so you have to decrease green channel:
Color Temp : Custom
R/G/B : 49/45/50

It may vary a little for you, but the goal is to have the most white for instance on the background of a folder window (you can use a white paper to compare them).

And you have to set gamma to 2.2 (mode 3):
Gamma
-----
Mode 1 = 1.8
Mode 2 = 2.0
Mode 3 = 2.2

And don't use black Stabilizer which affects the lower part of the gamma curve, resulting in black distortion:
Off = 2.2
Low = 2.15
Middle = 2.1
High = 2.0

Very important: contrast only at 70!
Otherwise, you will loose dynamic range.

Brightness: as you wish.
My recommendation is 0 in the night to preserve your eyes (you can go even lower by tuning Nvidia control panel: brightness +30% and contrast +10%, but keep gamma at +1.00)
During the day from 0 to 100 depending on the light.

Don't activate overclock, it's useless and will add overshoot:
Overclock: off

Responsiveness is one of the strongest quality of this VA monitor, which is one of the fastest VA!
Use setting fast for Response Time: Fast
(not fastest because of overshoot)

Because of the big size, I personally prefer Windows zoom: 125%

Now if you are a gamer, bonus settings:
144Hz + GSYNC ON + Vsync ON + FPS limit 140


In case you want to read a good review about this amazing VA monitor:
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850g/


----------



## hhkb

No problem with dark scenes here either. In fact that's why I like this monitor so much - I find IPS glow incredibly distracting in dark scenes, and TN is never black. @Gandyman it does sound like maybe your graphic card settings are messed up and causing things to be over brightened in games, esp. if movies are fine.

My calibrated settings are very close to @reflex75 (calibrated with i1display pro):

Gamer 1, Mode 3 Gamma, 70 Contrast, RGB=49/42/49 (there is a green tint), Response Time=Fast, Black Stabilizer=off. I forgot what I calibrated the brightness to initially (I think 18?) but I manually adjust the brightness anyways based on ambient lighting - at night, 0 is perfect.

I'll also point out the TFT review doesn't match my own or others experiences. I strongly suspect there was some firmware/revision adjustment after their review, so be careful blindly copying what it suggests. "Faster" as they suggest gives me lots of overdrive artifacts. Similarly gamma mode 1 is not ideal either.


----------



## JackCY

hhkb said:


> I'll also point out the TFT review doesn't match my own or others experiences. I strongly suspect there was some firmware/revision adjustment after their review, so be careful blindly copying what it suggests. "Faster" as they suggest gives me lots of overdrive artifacts. Similarly gamma mode 1 is not ideal either.


This has been going on since beginning. Units differ in calibration, gamma setting on one doesn't yield same result on other, max OD on one is smearing on another it's overshooting. With any monitor it makes zero sense to bother using settings made by another user, for a different unit with a different source.

The variations for consumer/home use market monitor, unit to unit can be rather disappointingly large.

You can consider yourself lucky if a monitor comes decently calibrated from factory without an obvious tint.


----------



## Gandyman

@reflex75 and @hhkb 

Thanks heaps for your posts. 

I ordered the new PG278QE TN swift when it gets here Ill make a decision as to which one ill keep which ill sell, And might borrow a DLSR off a mate to show you guys what I'm talking about.

Right now I cant even play a lot of games, the only way I can describe it is, in dark scenes, the darks are so lovely and dark, that when the game tries to introduce a fog or mist or moonlight or haze or smog or just a faint light source (so it isn't completely pitch black for the player) The high contrast ratio makes the dark underneath so dark, and the light fog layer on top so bright, that all detail is lost in the scene, and all you can see is a white glow introduced by the light source bouncing off all the other effects and the dark underneath it being too dark to see anything. 

For EG playing Doom 2016 in outdoor levels where there is meant to be a 'red dust' effect due to it being on Mars, its so bright that you cant even see the Heads Up Display, the Icon for the grenade count is completely invisible, and the health and armor values are barely visible. Its so hard to capture examples with my Note, as my knowledge of photography is bad, and we all know pictures don't really show what your eye can see when you are essentially photographing a multicolored light source. 

What Ive come to the conclusion is that I have been playing on the old swift so long with some terrible 240:1 contrast ratio that I'm used to the scenes being so evenly lit across every environment. That coupled with going up 4 inches in size and losing PPI which would lose some image clarity also, just mustn't work with my brain. How other people stand playing when the insane contrast hides even UI elements like in DOOM tho is beyond me, my guess is they either haven't noticed or it just doesn't bother them.

Either way I truly appreciate all you guys help / communication to keep me sane.

Edit: Thanks to @JackCY of course also  you guys are all genuinely amazing.

Cheers from Australia,

B


----------



## JackCY

You may as well return it as defective if it has "blooming", but it would likely do it in any situation, all the time. There would be no difference in how a screenshot from a game looks and how a live game render looks. Or how a movie looks, a photo, web, ... everything would have the same problem.
Have you tried disabling VRR? As that is one thing that would in practice be considered a different mode of operation. So a screenshot in a photo viewer from a game looks OK because that's Windows desktop = Vsync. But in a live game renderer you are in VRR. Same for movies, those can be in Vsync mode not in VRR though it depends sometimes on the player and your settings etc.

A problem such as blooming should be very obvious.

If you have a screenshot of a scene that's bad for you, post the screenshot and a photo from a camera of the monitor as well. Then we can open the screenshot on our monitor and try compare, take a photo of your monitor and show you how it should look if you have some other monitor/device to view it correctly on.

This is first 16 min of Doom on VA and IPS side by side captured at the same time by camera while playing the game. Don't know what icons are being hidden for you in Doom. Otherwise on your camera/phone the whole picture looks bloomed out even outside the actual monitor the black around monitor is getting bloom from the monitor brightness probably because the camera is bad or it has some post process effect/filter. The 850G doesn't get very bright anyway, 350 cd/m2 max. The HG70 Samsungs are similar for sustained brightness but peaks are up to 600 cd/m2.






There are often plenty videos from people and in reviews that show monitors and how they display some game etc. Shouldn't be hard to see and tell if your unit is bonkers/bad with or without a reference.

It could also be that your eyes don't like some display types or high contrast but that you would likely know from before.


----------



## Gandyman

JackCY said:


> It could also be that your eyes don't like some display types or high contrast but that you would likely know from before.


Hey man,

My only monitor for 7 years was the original PG278Q, so I'm probably incredibly used to that as the following story seems to indicate:

So I got the new TN swift in the post today, and put them side by side for a bit. I just duplicated my screens in windows and played games, and man the difference is immediate and amazing. I can see my HUD in doom again, I can play surge without dying because dark scenes have clarity and light sources don't glow so bright that I can't see. And text in grand strategy games is readable. Even this text where I'm typing now looks so crisp and clean. My eyes aren't hurting reading back what I'm typing. 

Movies look like dog***t but I have an OLDED tv in the living room for that. 

I've come to the conclusion that my eyes must be completely TNified lol. 

Again I really appreciate the help, and I've learned so much thanks to you (guys). I found a buyer for the LG for 50 dollars less then I purchased it for so all-in-all its been a 50 dollar learning experience.

I'd still like to know if mine was defective or if its just how high contrast monitors are and people put up with that and it doesn't bother them (just like how lack of blacks, weak colours, and gamma shift has never bothered me on TN), but that's someone else's worry now. I tried to show the new buyer examples of the issues I had as full disclosure, and he reckoned it looked great and was happy to take it as is, so it most likely is just me.

Thanks again one last time.

B


----------



## hhkb

@Gandyman I'm glad you found a buyer and a monitor your like. Buying monitors can be such a painful experience - the panel lottery, and the huge subjectivity in what bothers some people means that reviews cannot be relied upon. I'm curious about the issue you saw though, so I might try playing some doom and see if I can duplicate what you describe. Anyways, my main regret with this monitor now is being locked into gsync. I'm at the point of needing a new graphics card, and I'd like to get AMD (due to superior Linux support which is where I do my day job), but VRR is just something I can't give up. What's also frustrating is it's simply a software/firmware change to add freesync support to a gsync module but nvidia will never work w/ monitor manufacturers to change old panels. It sucks being an Nvidia customer at times. Sorry for the slightly off topic rant .


----------



## hhkb

Note that I found the https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850g/ the most accurate review of this model. They also describe what's going on with the subpixels that can cause text to look softer (whether it bothers you will be subjective, as previously discussed).


----------



## Gandyman

hhkb said:


> @Gandyman I'm curious about the issue you saw though


I'm starting to wonder if I was just going crazy except that I asked my best friend to come round and look and he saw too. Best examples is to find single player RPG or FPS that have lighter environmental effects (such as mist / fog / steam / haze / moonlight) on a super dark background (such as night time / cave / dark building). Best I can describe, it's like the 'effect' on top of the scene glows way too brightly, obscuring all detail underneath. I've just come off a 5 hour binge of Technomancer, because I can finally see again. This game has a lot of underground sewer type levels, where there is a 'mist' added to the air to make it more atmospheric. On LG, I couldn't see much detail in anything, the player, the enemies, the map, the smokey haze effect was too bright, and the tunnel was too dim, so literally no detail. On TN swift, the smokey haze is there, but you can see through it, it doesn't overpower the scene at all, you can make out all the detail of the NPC's and the environment through it. once again I can see the reflections in the puddles, the bits of green moss growing on the walls, the brighter colours of the enemy NPC's uniforms and weapons. No longer is it just a glowey haze. I will never again abandon TN. Colours are more flat but it looks more realistic then bright cartoony colours. White looks alot cleaner and crisper. Text is instantly readable without cleartype. No VA glow, no IPS glow. Each scene has such clarity and definition without a shine over the top obscuring the beauty of these games rendered with 2080ti. And I'm not sure if the QC is better on this new PG278QE version, but the panel I got is FAR superior to my old original PG278Q from 2014. Pure black has the most minimal of higher brightness around the edges, and slightly more from the bottom right corner. Uniformity is far above the old Swift. The panel seems to be updated too, as its capable of going much brighter then the old one. 40/100 brightness was where I pegged my old swift. This one is comfortable at 18/100. I have yet to see pixel inversion too, which happened occasionally at lower Hz on old Swift, but I may have just not dropped enough frames or come across a scene where I notice it. I think the colours are nicer on this one too, compared to the 2014 one, I thought it may have been placebo, but my wife mentioned out of the blue how beautiful the colours in my game were on this new screen. And of course being TN there is zero input lag, or ghosting, or overshoot, the response time is through the roof. Blacks are a super weak point, but only if the full scene is black. On a pure black screen it looks more like oddly shaped blotches of grey. But in scenes in games or on web pages or whatever when next to a brighter colour, the blacks look very black. Same as my old Swift, you only notice how bad the black is when, for eg, the screen fades pure black after a loading screen, for a second or two before game loads, and it displays a full black screen. In any use, desktop or youtube or games its completely unnoticeable, even when you are looking for it. And most importantly, because I do play in a very dark room due to light induced migraines, any dark scene in any game, has *no glow at all* perfect detail in dark scenes. I absolutely LOVE tn. I can't for the life of me see how anyone could use anything but. For movies, VA contrast is amazing. Watching HD movies from my plex server on the 32" lg was gorgeous. But I don't watch movies on this screen at all. I have a 27" 60hz budget BenQ VA monitor as second screen that I watch youtube on, and a 40" LG OLDED tv in the bedroom and 52: OLDED Samsung tv in living room. 

I think I can confidently recommend anyone for desktop use and gaming IN THE DARK only screen, never change from TN screen.


----------



## Gandyman

hhkb said:


> Note that I found the https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/lg-32gk850g/ the most accurate review of this model. They also describe what's going on with the subpixels that can cause text to look softer (whether it bothers you will be subjective, as previously discussed).


In that very review they have a picture of Hitman that shows slightly the effect I'm describing. I saved the picture from there and will re post it here.

Look at the fountain, how the bright light for some reason is glowing SO bright, there's no reason for that, it isnt a light source, its a fountain. And all the detail in the statue of the fountain is lost because of how bright the reflection of the sun is on the fountain. And then look at the wall to the far left behind the two guards. The shadow there is so dark that again there is no detail. You cant see the bricks or the garden hose that is on the wall there because its way too dark. 

This isn't a bad example, but its a very minor example. The bright fountain would blind me to the point of physically hurting my eyes while the shadow is so dark you cant see any detail. I'm going to boot up Hitman on my Swift and see if i can take a picture of the same scene. I will edit this post with the picture if I'm able to replicate it.


----------



## Gandyman

Ok 

So here is the same scene from my Swift, taken just now. Look how the bright reflection in the fountain isn't so bright that its overpowering the scene. You can still see the detail in the statue. You can see that its a greenish-bronze colour. and look at the window behind the guards, there is so much detail you can see the bricks, what I thought was a garden hose on the wall, you can now clearly see are mini shrubs! The TN looks so much cleaner, so much more detail, brights are still bright but not overpowering, shadows you can tell are shadowed but aren't too dark that the scene loses all detail.

To my eyes at least, the TN picture is superior in EVERY way. It looks gorgeous. The VA picture looks like a overly contrasted mess.

EDIT: Keep in mind too, that Hitman has no day/night cycle, this scene is the same time of day as the pic I took from the pc-monitors review.


----------



## hhkb

I think the first picture from the review is what it's supposed to look like. I believe the extreme brightness on the fountain is an effect called bloom enabled in most games - you can even see it in your picture, just more muted due to lack of contrast. You can usually disable it and it turns off the extra bright glow of lights and reflections.

To me, your picture looks overly washed out with hardly any contrast. I think you might just be used to this "feature" of TN screens...  .


----------



## reflex75

hhkb said:


> I think the first picture from the review is what it's supposed to look like. I believe the extreme brightness on the fountain is an effect called bloom enabled in most games - you can even see it in your picture, just more muted due to lack of contrast. You can usually disable it and it turns off the extra bright glow of lights and reflections.
> 
> To me, your picture looks overly washed out with hardly any contrast. I think you might just be used to this "feature" of TN screens...  .


Me too, I prefer the first one (VA). It looks so dark and real!
The second one is so flat, and looks like foggy grey day time. Its dynamic range is so narrow (the opposite of HDR)
It's like this comparison:









But the most important is what suits you the best.
There is no accounting for taste!


----------



## Leopardi

Gandyman said:


> In that very review they have a picture of Hitman that shows slightly the effect I'm describing. I saved the picture from there and will re post it here.
> 
> Look at the fountain, how the bright light for some reason is glowing SO bright, there's no reason for that, it isnt a light source, its a fountain. And all the detail in the statue of the fountain is lost because of how bright the reflection of the sun is on the fountain. And then look at the wall to the far left behind the two guards. The shadow there is so dark that again there is no detail. You cant see the bricks or the garden hose that is on the wall there because its way too dark.
> 
> This isn't a bad example, but its a very minor example. The bright fountain would blind me to the point of physically hurting my eyes while the shadow is so dark you cant see any detail. I'm going to boot up Hitman on my Swift and see if i can take a picture of the same scene. I will edit this post with the picture if I'm able to replicate it.


Take up gamma setting a notch, if you want it closer to the flat washed out image of the TN.


----------



## JackCY

Gandyman said:


> In that very review they have a picture of Hitman that shows slightly the effect I'm describing. I saved the picture from there and will re post it here.
> 
> Look at the fountain, how the bright light for some reason is glowing SO bright, there's no reason for that, it isnt a light source, its a fountain. And all the detail in the statue of the fountain is lost because of how bright the reflection of the sun is on the fountain. And then look at the wall to the far left behind the two guards. The shadow there is so dark that again there is no detail. You cant see the bricks or the garden hose that is on the wall there because its way too dark.
> 
> This isn't a bad example, but its a very minor example. The bright fountain would blind me to the point of physically hurting my eyes while the shadow is so dark you cant see any detail. I'm going to boot up Hitman on my Swift and see if i can take a picture of the same scene. I will edit this post with the picture if I'm able to replicate it.


It's called bloom a common rubbish effect in games. Turn it off if you don't like it, I usually turn it off if I can or if it's way too strong. It's a fake effect to simulate what your eyes do at high brightness sources.
Of course if you crank the brightness high and you have some light problems as mentioned before, it may "hurt" your eyes or brain.

The PCM photo Wolfenstein-II looks entirely fine to me. So does the Hitman photo.



Gandyman said:


> Ok
> 
> So here is the same scene from my Swift, taken just now. Look how the bright reflection in the fountain isn't so bright that its overpowering the scene. You can still see the detail in the statue. You can see that its a greenish-bronze colour. and look at the window behind the guards, there is so much detail you can see the bricks, what I thought was a garden hose on the wall, you can now clearly see are mini shrubs! The TN looks so much cleaner, so much more detail, brights are still bright but not overpowering, shadows you can tell are shadowed but aren't too dark that the scene loses all detail.
> 
> To my eyes at least, the TN picture is superior in EVERY way. It looks gorgeous. The VA picture looks like a overly contrasted mess.
> 
> EDIT: Keep in mind too, that Hitman has no day/night cycle, this scene is the same time of day as the pic I took from the pc-monitors review.


Well considering the camera settings and monitor brightness are definitely not equal even then I would say your TN is set to wash the crap out with some low gamma and low contrast (high black level).

There is the same bloom on the TN photo too, you just don't notice is as much as the contrast of the image is so low.

The rest is all up to camera operator, ingame settings, and so on. Even how good or bad a camera lens you use.

My guess is due to your health you may not be able to use some types of monitors well. As mentioned before that this problem does exist for some people. Too high brightness, too high contrast and no ambient light, flashing lights, you name it some has it somewhere.



Leopardi said:


> Take up gamma setting a notch, if you want it closer to the flat washed out image of the TN.


Indeed. That's what gamma and black equalizer/destroyer are for, to cater to non standard uncalibrated image settings.


----------



## Pedros

Hey my good friends, i have 2 questions

1.any news on LG bringing a monitor like this one but with the latest IPS panel?
2. Freesync on this monitor is no go, right? I saw some news there could be some firmware updates but that ages ago


----------



## Fanu

Pedros said:


> Hey my good friends, i have 2 questions
> 
> 1.any news on LG bringing a monitor like this one but with the latest IPS panel?
> 2. Freesync on this monitor is no go, right? I saw some news there could be some firmware updates but that ages ago


there is a dedicated freesync model (of course it's slightly inferior):








LG 32GK650F-B 32 Inch UltraGear™ QHD Gaming Monitor with FreeSync™ (32GK650F-B) | LG USA


Shop LG 32GK650F-B on the official LG.com website for the most up to date information. Buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up.




www.lg.com


----------



## Fanu

I've been thinking of replacing this monitor - is there a 27" 1440p or 32" 4K 120+Hz VA/IPS monitor on the market that is worth replacing this 32" LG with (but that doesnt cost more than this LG)?

The only thing that kinda annoys me with this monitor, and the reason why I would replace it, is the obvious pixelation in games - I sit fairly close to the monitor, due to lack of room space, so I notice pixels in games with poor AA and I get this effect as if the sides of the monitor were curved outwards
I would go with 27" 1440p high refresh rate VA or IPS monitor or maybe even 32" 4K monitor (if it has high refresh rate and freesync/gsync support)

LG 27GN850 (27" 1440p 144Hz IPS) and 27GN950 (27" 4K 144Hz IPS) come to mind - but from reviews I've read, these IPS panels have poor contrast and grey blacks - is there even better choice on the market atm?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Fanu said:


> is there even better choice on the market atm?


Yes, the Odyssey G7. But, again, it's more expensive.


----------



## Fanu

but that's also 32" 1440p - not really an upgrade over LG GK850G, more like a sidegrade 

I'd like a monitor with higher PPI


----------



## ToTheSun!

Fanu said:


> but that's also 32" 1440p - not really an upgrade over LG GK850G, more like a sidegrade
> 
> I'd like a monitor with higher PPI


It's available in 27", not just 32". But PPI is a pointless metric. It's always been, and it always will be. You buy a smaller monitor at the same resolution, you'll immediately want to place it closer to you because it wouldn't fill your FOV properly when viewed at the same distance of a bigger display. Congratulations, you just got the same perceived PPI for more money.

Barring very weird spatial restrictions, what you want is resolution, regardless of size.


----------



## Tal Shiar

While I agree that one does not usually buy a smaller monitor in order to get better PPI - every user has a minimum PPI level which they consider acceptable so PPI is not entirely pointless. For me, I draw a red line at 110ppi as anything below that I feel like I see those big blocky pixels glaring back at me. I am aware of their presence and that totally breaks immersion. So in that sense a 32" 1440p over a 27" one wouldn't even be a sidegrade - it would be a downgrade for me.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tal Shiar said:


> While I agree that one does not usually buy a smaller monitor in order to get better PPI - every user has a minimum PPI level which they consider acceptable so PPI is not entirely pointless. For me, I draw a red line at 110ppi as anything below that I feel like I see those big blocky pixels glaring back at me. I am aware of their presence and that totally breaks immersion. So in that sense a 32" 1440p over a 27" one wouldn't even be a sidegrade - it would be a downgrade for me.


You missed the point entirely. There are 720p displays with far higher than your quoted 110 PPI; but you're not going to use them

There's a specific distance for each diagonal size at which the monitor fills your FOV optimally, and perceived PPI from various sizes will be identical, given the resolution is the same. In order to increase sense of definition at an appropriate distance, resolution is the only thing you should upgrade.


----------



## Pedros

Fanu said:


> there is a dedicated freesync model (of course it's slightly inferior):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG 32GK650F-B 32 Inch UltraGear™ QHD Gaming Monitor with FreeSync™ (32GK650F-B) | LG USA
> 
> 
> Shop LG 32GK650F-B on the official LG.com website for the most up to date information. Buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lg.com


I already have this monitor ... the issue I have is ... with the upcoming Navi, I don't know if I'll go AMD or Nvidia to replace my 1080Ti.

That was one of my main concerns ... having a gsync monitor and getting an AMD card ... that means, at worst case scenario, that i'll need a new monitor ( this time around, i would buy a gsync and freesync compatible monitor of course ).

I didn't want to go 27 ... and i don't want to spend the money that the G7 costs (checked reviews and every single review says the same, the price is a tad high to what the monitor is actually worth technically ).

Plus, this time around i was looking and IPS, but this "perfect" monitor seems like a unicorn. I only know this one that is the same price as the G7:





Acer Laptops, Desktops, Chromebooks, Monitors & Projectors | Acer United States


Shop the latest Acer products, from Chromebooks, laptops, monitors, desktop PCs, and projectors for office, home, and entertainment use.




www.acer.com


----------



## Tal Shiar

ToTheSun! said:


> You missed the point entirely. There are 720p displays with far higher than your quoted 110 PPI; but you're not going to use them
> 
> There's a specific distance for each diagonal size at which the monitor fills your FOV optimally, and perceived PPI from various sizes will be identical, given the resolution is the same. In order to increase sense of definition at an appropriate distance, resolution is the only thing you should upgrade.


I should have clarified that ppi matters because most people do not want to move their monitors further back in order to get the same "perceived" pixel density. For example a 27" 1440p display becomes a retina display at 81cm distance from your eyes (according to retina calculators) whereas a 31.5" display is retina at 94cm. So if you push back the 31.5" display 13cm further away than your typical viewing distance yes you will get the same FOV and same perceived pixel density. However what is the point of spending all that money to do that? You could keep the 31.5" display at 81cm for wider FOV but then you get the enormous pixel problem I mentioned before.

That is why I advocate that every upgrade in display size should also be accompanied by an upgrade in ppi to justify the money spent (assuming everything else is equal). Of course in real life not everything is equal. For example the 48" LG CX OLED has terrible ppi but I could justify sitting away from it because OLED image quality is far better than any LCD.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tal Shiar said:


> However what is the point of spending all that money to do that?


Exactly! THAT is my point. Resolution will increase definition in all practical scenarios, unlike PPI.


----------



## JackCY

ToTheSun! said:


> It's available in 27", not just 32". But PPI is a pointless metric. It's always been, and it always will be. You buy a smaller monitor at the same resolution, you'll immediately want to place it closer to you because it wouldn't fill your FOV properly when viewed at the same distance of a bigger display. Congratulations, you just got the same perceived PPI for more money.
> 
> Barring very weird spatial restrictions, what you want is resolution, regardless of size.


Yes a pixel per angle is a better metric. But good luck hammering it down into common people's brains when even PPI is already too complex for them to wrap their head around.

Moving a small monitor closer and bigger more far of course works but there is often only so much adjustment one can do in their space.

I use 51 to 51.5 pixels/viewing_angle. That's the standard 32" 1440p at 75 cm or 24" 1080p at 75 cm. And again 48" 2160p at 75 cm.
I don't mind aliased edges or pixel peeping, being able to see individual pixel details. I would need 16k and the pixels/angle skyrocket to not be able to discern individual pixels and fine details anymore.

Sure the pixel density of a 5" 1080p is nice to use at almost any distance. Sadly monitors are not there yet at those densities.



Pedros said:


> I already have this monitor ... the issue I have is ... with the upcoming Navi, I don't know if I'll go AMD or Nvidia to replace my 1080Ti.
> 
> That was one of my main concerns ... having a gsync monitor and getting an AMD card ... that means, at worst case scenario, that i'll need a new monitor ( this time around, i would buy a gsync and freesync compatible monitor of course ).
> 
> I didn't want to go 27 ... and i don't want to spend the money that the G7 costs (checked reviews and every single review says the same, the price is a tad high to what the monitor is actually worth technically ).
> 
> Plus, this time around i was looking and IPS, but this "perfect" monitor seems like a unicorn. I only know this one that is the same price as the G7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer Laptops, Desktops, Chromebooks, Monitors & Projectors | Acer United States
> 
> 
> Shop the latest Acer products, from Chromebooks, laptops, monitors, desktop PCs, and projectors for office, home, and entertainment use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.acer.com


Not much has changed as far as I know on the 32" 1440p144+ market.
To me personally the curved monitors are worthless, especially a Samsung G7. If they ever come out with a flat variant in 27" then that would be something some may consider if they like 27" 1440p, I don't, I like 32" 1440p way more for text/web/etc. thanks to a standard PPI at common viewing distance. No need to use UI scaling or suffer eye strain as on 27" 1440p. And it's way more immersive for games and movies unless I don't know... you like staring at a 27" from 50 cm.



Tal Shiar said:


> I should have clarified that ppi matters because most people do not want to move their monitors further back in order to get the same "perceived" pixel density. For example a 27" 1440p display becomes a retina display at 81cm distance from your eyes (according to retina calculators) whereas a 31.5" display is retina at 94cm. So if you push back the 31.5" display 13cm further away than your typical viewing distance yes you will get the same FOV and same perceived pixel density. However what is the point of spending all that money to do that? You could keep the 31.5" display at 81cm for wider FOV but then you get the enormous pixel problem I mentioned before.
> 
> That is why I advocate that every upgrade in display size should also be accompanied by an upgrade in ppi to justify the money spent (assuming everything else is equal). Of course in real life not everything is equal. For example the 48" LG CX OLED has terrible ppi but I could justify sitting away from it because OLED image quality is far better than any LCD.


Retina calculators... I would say they are very optimistic and the distances given by them are very low.


----------



## Tal Shiar

JackCY said:


> Retina calculators... I would say they are very optimistic and the distances given by them are very low.


Indeed. The calculator gave me 81cm for a 109ppi screen but I easily notice aliasing at that distance. It also tells my 185ppi display would become retina at 48cm but I can subtly see (edge) aliasing while sitting 80cm away from it. I don't know where they got their formula (perhaps Apple since they first coined the term?) but I would multiply the numbers by a factor of 2 and I have far from perfect eyesight.


----------



## JackCY

It's possible it's from some old Apple's marketing yes. All I can say is that 5" 1080p, 13" 2160p, etc. look nice at almost any distance.
For a monitor I think the highest PPI so far I can remember is the overpriced OLED 21" 2160p.

The ability of human vision etc. is quite often underestimated, especially for marketing purposes. "You don't need this, you want this instead, etc. You won't be able to see it. Eyes only perceive 24 fps."


----------



## hhkb

Do we have a successor to this monitor yet? 4k VA at 32" @165Hz? Does it exist?


----------



## JackCY

4k, none. Get an LG OLED 48".


----------



## hhkb

LG CX48 does look awesome, just wish it was smaller. 38" would be ideal, 42" at max.


----------



## JackCY

Just run 1440p120 centered not scaled on it. Done 
That would give you 32". Or just run some other custom resolution. Worried about burn in? Have it move a little around the screen with each power up. They do this anyway to a degree I think even at 4k.

It is what it is, the options are very limited. Especially for 4k120+.


----------



## hhkb

JackCY said:


> Just run 1440p120 centered not scaled on it. Done
> That would give you 32". Or just run some other custom resolution. Worried about burn in? Have it move a little around the screen with each power up. They do this anyway to a degree I think even at 4k.
> 
> It is what it is, the options are very limited. Especially for 4k120+.


It's tempting! Any idea about the text clarity on the 48CX? It has slightly lower PPI and I read some things about fringing.


----------



## hhkb

OLED just doesn't make sense I think for productivity usage due to burn in, esp. at this size with font fringing and low ppi. I think I'll just keep my LG 32" VA monitor for now, nothing beats it for me yet as far as I'm aware.


----------



## JackCY

48" 4k is standard PPI equal to 24" 1080p. But of course depends on your viewing distance and that's likely higher on a larger display, then pixels per angle are even higher and text smaller.
The OLED TVs from LG are WRGB. If you use font blurring methods such as smoothing, cleartype, etc. then you may need to configure them as they probably default to RGB layout. Still WRGB shouldn't be a problem unlike not reconfigured cleartype for BGR layout.

Sure for pure desktop use an LCD is still better as it's far less worry about burn in. Haven't seen tests does for this as they often only use TV broadcast and gameplay etc. for testing burn in, they don't seem to focus on PC use, showing desktop, repeated static apps, and so on.

It will be ages before Samsung makes a usable monitor panel with the QD OLED that has blue light only. What ever they are calling it, they even fight among their own divisions, display making division is moving toward OLED as it's the future and they are getting their butt kicked by LG's OLED for ages now, their TV making division has marketed against OLED strongly over the years and now doesn't want to switch to their company's OLED and pushes to keep LCD as long as possible.






When it comes to monitor sized panels... I don't think they even care anymore, when AUO comes out with a newer better panel, the other makers then take years to respond, the lower end of LCD is flooded by Chinese government supported fabs that use newer large glass pieces for low cost.

And the self emissive quantum dots without backlight are even more far away. If they can work without burn in.
Even LCDs burn in and their backlight burns out, but the LCD burn in takes way longer. Such as airport displays.


----------



## hhkb

What about the Samsung Odyssey G7? 240hz VA. It looks very good from reviews and would be a nice upgrade to this VA. Probably go with 27" this time though for text sharpness.


----------



## hhkb

That curve though! Looks awful for anything not gaming. If it was flat or had a less aggressive curve, it'd probably be my ideal monitor.


----------



## JackCY

It's a hard no on the G7 from me, it has the worst curve so far. Samsung is stupid, they gotta release flat variants but I guess selling junks to the vast masses is better than selling good products that don't ruin everything including quality just to have that one stupid marketing feature. 27" because of viewing angles. It's fast for a VA, tuned to around 60 Hz/16ms in the blacks. And they want a premium for it.

Some Chinese LCD factory finally gets a bit of sense and entrepreneurship curiosity instead of being copycats, makes 40-48" 4k120+ IPS RGB layout, HDMI2.1/DP2.0, they will make a killing.

There are plenty people who don't need a 55"+ TV and also plenty that don't want to be stuck on 27" at best 32" monitors and want something larger. Any healthy market and this gap would have been gone a long time ago.

Replacement for this AUO VA is probably waiting for or getting any of the 32" 1440p144+ IPS options. I think those are flat but take forever to get to market. There was one launched but not sure it's in shops, cheap it wasn't either.


----------



## hhkb

IPS is a hard pass for me as long as there is glow and poor contrast. I just can't stand it for gaming/movies - it's easily my largest peeve in a monitor. Good for office work but awful for gaming.


----------



## MistaSparkul

hhkb said:


> IPS is a hard pass for me as long as there is glow and poor contrast. I just can't stand it for gaming/movies - it's easily my largest peeve in a monitor. Good for office work but awful for gaming.


No successor to the GK850G exists yet but one is coming, surprised that nobody mentioned this monitor:






Philips 328M1R 120Hz 4K UHD VA model | PCMonitors.info


The Philips 328M1R offers a 31.5" VA panel with '4K resolution, 120Hz refresh rate, Adaptive-Sync plus VESA DispayHDR 600 certification.



pcmonitors.info





32" 4k 144Hz FLAT VA panel. Response time performance will more than likely be worst than the Samsung G7 but might be acceptable if you're coming from a GK850G. I'm in the same boat as you, I absolutely could not stand edge lit IPS panels and ditched them for an GK850G myself. This might be the upgrade you are looking for if you can't make the CX48 OLED work for you. I would highly advise you to at least try though because the CX48 will destroy ANY LCD monitor on all picture quality fronts. I've been a happy owner of one since July.


----------



## JackCY

hhkb said:


> IPS is a hard pass for me as long as there is glow and poor contrast. I just can't stand it for gaming/movies - it's easily my largest peeve in a monitor. Good for office work but awful for gaming.


Going from 32GK850G to 32" IPS from BOE that isn't even that spectacular, it's a night and day difference for the better. Image quality way better especially for gaming, movies, graphics. Let alone no problems with motion smearing or viewing angles killing the image as crazy as VA does. But it's half refresh rate at 1/3rd the price. Certainly not a bad deal to me to get rid of all the problems that 32GK has and pay 1/3rd.

Not all IPS panels from all makers glow as bad as AUO's monstrosity AHVA at 27". Same as not all VA panels glow badly as Samsung VA, such as this AUO VA. Or have as awful blacks viewing angles as Samsung VA. Sometimes the problem is for the panel and it's maker, other times it's simply lottery. Some people have a luck with LG's nanoIPS 27" while other do not, lottery.

The contrast of all LCD is a joke to me without FALD. Be it 1350:1 IPS or 2700:1 VA, it's a difference of 2x, that yes I can see it but the blacks on VA are still very very bad and bright. It's not worth the sacrifices one often has to make when going with a VA. If it was 27 000 :1 contrast for a VA, now we are talking something worthwhile to consider. The improvement in contrast has to be 10x, 100x, etc. to be worth even bothering with. And that's a FALD or self emissive panel or wishful dual layer.

I find a decent VA tolerable up to 27", a decent IPS up to 32" from 75cm viewing distance.

TN is dead by now a while. All the latest high speed panels are IPS. While VA is relegated for TVs and cheap monitors where people don't care as much about image quality and transition times being often tragic, not always but even the best VA monitor is still around 16ms after overdrive for out of blacks transitions.

There is always a compromise to make.

I find the little BLB more visible on my 32" IPS than glow, even my dim ceiling light adds way more light reflection in one corner than the glow makes in any corner. But if it was the infamous old 27" AUO AHVA=IPS, yeah you bet that thing glows like crazy most of the time along with endless BLB problems in almost any monitor frame, had 4 or so of those, no chance winning that lottery.


----------



## ToTheSun!

MistaSparkul said:


> No successor to the GK850G exists yet but one is coming, surprised that nobody mentioned this monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philips 328M1R 120Hz 4K UHD VA model | PCMonitors.info
> 
> 
> The Philips 328M1R offers a 31.5" VA panel with '4K resolution, 120Hz refresh rate, Adaptive-Sync plus VESA DispayHDR 600 certification.
> 
> 
> 
> pcmonitors.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32" 4k 144Hz FLAT VA panel. Response time performance will more than likely be worst than the Samsung G7 but might be acceptable if you're coming from a GK850G. I'm in the same boat as you, I absolutely could not stand edge lit IPS panels and ditched them for an GK850G myself. This might be the upgrade you are looking for if you can't make the CX48 OLED work for you. I would highly advise you to at least try though because the CX48 will destroy ANY LCD monitor on all picture quality fronts. I've been a happy owner of one since July.


I had forgotten about that one.

To be fair, it's probably going to be a typical Philips VA panel, which means dark grey smearing. As much as I love low-haze glossy displays, especially a 4K120 one, I couldn't possibly stand traditionally slow VA.


----------



## MistaSparkul

ToTheSun! said:


> I had forgotten about that one.
> 
> To be fair, it's probably going to be a typical Philips VA panel, which means dark grey smearing. As much as I love low-haze glossy displays, especially a 4K120 one, I couldn't possibly stand traditionally slow VA.


Not necessarily.



Philips BDM4065UC Review - TFTCentral



This is a much older review from TFTC and so it lacks in depth response time measurements. But based on the few measurements that were taken, the response times of this Philips (TP Vision) panel were not bad at all. Also keep in mind this was with ZERO overdrive enabled. So I say it's possible for Philips to have an "OK" performing panel when it comes to response times, nothing amazing like the Samsung G7 but also not horribly slow either.


----------



## ToTheSun!

MistaSparkul said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> Philips BDM4065UC Review - TFTCentral
> 
> 
> 
> This is a much older review from TFTC and so it lacks in depth response time measurements. But based on the few measurements that were taken, the response times of this Philips (TP Vision) panel were not bad at all. Also keep in mind this was with ZERO overdrive enabled. So I say it's possible for Philips to have an "OK" performing panel when it comes to response times, nothing amazing like the Samsung G7 but also not horribly slow either.
> 
> View attachment 2462002


Perhaps we'll get lucky. I was actually thinking of the BDM4037UW, which was A DISASTER. Movement looked like an oil painting.


----------



## hhkb

JackCY said:


> There is always a compromise to make.


Yup there's always a compromise, and I think everyone gets bugged by different things. I know lots of people are happy with IPS and I am probably in the minority (and I used to be a long time IPS fan, since the NEC 20WMGX2 days - what a screen that was). While GK850G contrast/blacks aren't as good as plasma or OLED, it is still so much better than IPS in my opinion. And I seem to have won the panel lottery since I get virtually no smearing at 165Hz, and have no BLB or the other problems some people have had in this thread. The main drawback with this screen for me is the PPI at 32" and slightly fuzzy fonts, but otherwise it's near my perfect gaming monitor.

It does sound like 48CX is a good upgrade with instant response time and even better blacks and contrast, plus the increased size of course. My main concern w/ it would be burn in using it as a work monitor 8 hrs/day - I suppose I can get insurance for that though. I wonder if we'll see any deals on Black Friday.


----------



## JackCY

hhkb said:


> What about the Samsung Odyssey G7? 240hz VA. It looks very good from reviews and would be a nice upgrade to this VA. Probably go with 27" this time though for text sharpness.


Also the Samsung gaming VA monitors have plethora of issues and the latest model seems to be doing even worse than previous ones, still broken firmware or other issues that make it seriously unusable even if you like VA and it's crazy curve:









[The FPS Review] Class-Action Lawsuit Brewing for...


Looks like the meat wagon is out on the Samsung G7 Odyssey 240 Monitors... https://www.thefpsreview.com/2020/10/12/class-action-lawsuit-brewing-for-samsung-g7-monitors-g-sync-flickering/




www.overclock.net





So anyone hyping the G7... yeah a bit of a reality check is needed haha. The problems have been reported over and over, by people, by reviewers, ...

Samsung still doesn't seem to care, they should release a flat version with all problems removed and easily have way more decent monitor for sell at a lower price and lower manufacturing costs. That is if the blacks viewing angles are better than HG70, if not... pass on that even at 27", way too annoying and distracting in any movies and shows, especially darker ones, their VA glow certainly didn't help either in that situation.

---

*@MistaSparkul* Who knows what panel Philips will use in an unreleased product. TPV (Philips, AOC, etc.) makes and buys stuff, they have monitors with Samsung VAs, BOE IPS, AUO AHVA, pretty much anything on market.

BDM4037UW, remember that one, a BGR TV VA smear fest in reviews.

I couldn't stand the broken firmware with blur added by LG on the 850G, even if it didn't arrive broken it would have gone back for that alone. People have been urging LG to fix the firmware problems since beginning and no update was ever made. I haven't had the Pixio or other with this panel but they may not have the same firmware blur problem. The 850G... skip it, go for 850F with wider gamut, the loss of saturation from viewing angles is quite brutal on the sRGB models, you may as well get the highest saturation variant.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Right. We don't know what panel that Philips is going to end up using. However, a 60Hz flat VA from TPV already exists and has been used in a previous Philips monitor before:






Philips 326M6VJRMB Review | PCMonitors.info


A review of the Philips 326M6VJRMB. A monitor featuring a 31.5" '4K' UHD VA panel, with VESA DisplayHDR 600 and Adaptive-Sync.



pcmonitors.info





Perhaps they're just stuffing 144Hz electronics into this same panel, that seems like the easiest route to go with. Response time performance on that panel is below average so they'll have to really work the overdrive if they want anything useable at high refresh.


----------



## Fanu

here is the replacement for this monitor :


32-inch IPS 10-bit 144Hz G-Sync panel
4K (3840×2160) resolution 163PPI
1152 zone Mini-LED
VESA DisplayHDR 1400 Certification
>90% DCI-P3 color accuracy
HDMI 2.1, DisplayPort 1.4
ULMB (Ultra Low Motion Blur Reduction)









ASUS unveils PG32UQX 4K 144Hz Mini-LED gaming monitor - VideoCardz.com


The monitor has no HDMI 2.1 as reported by TFT Central Update direct from Asus. The PG32UQX does NOT have HDMI 2.1 despite the listing and info on taobao! Further updates pending if we get any more info https://t.co/xF2jwkG9aV — TFTCentral (@TFTCentral) October 16, 2020 ASUS next-generation...




videocardz.com





shame about the price  (probably a placeholder price, but still I would not expect price to be below 2000usd)

edit
horrible contrast tho (1000:1)


----------



## MistaSparkul

Fanu said:


> here is the replacement for this monitor :
> 
> 
> 32-inch IPS 10-bit 144Hz G-Sync panel
> 4K (3840×2160) resolution 163PPI
> 1152 zone Mini-LED
> VESA DisplayHDR 1400 Certification
> >90% DCI-P3 color accuracy
> HDMI 2.1, DisplayPort 1.4
> ULMB (Ultra Low Motion Blur Reduction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS unveils PG32UQX 4K 144Hz Mini-LED gaming monitor - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> The monitor has no HDMI 2.1 as reported by TFT Central Update direct from Asus. The PG32UQX does NOT have HDMI 2.1 despite the listing and info on taobao! Further updates pending if we get any more info https://t.co/xF2jwkG9aV — TFTCentral (@TFTCentral) October 16, 2020 ASUS next-generation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> videocardz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shame about the price  (probably a placeholder price, but still I would not expect price to be below 2000usd)
> 
> edit
> horrible contrast tho (1000:1)


That monitor has been confirmed by Asus to not have HDMI 2.1 so it's going to be DOA to some people as it's not future proof.


----------



## JackCY

MSI PS321QR. But that puppy is around 900 USD/EUR similar to previous 32" 1440p144 releases that aren't a cheap VA panel from Samsung or AUO. It being marketed for "creators"/art line/what ever marketing nonsense, doesn't help, they just slap a premium sticker on it. It's in stores, purchasable right now.
Acer XB323UGP
Asus PG329Q
... probably more to come, all seem to be in stores finally.


----------



## Tal Shiar

MistaSparkul said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> Philips BDM4065UC Review - TFTCentral
> 
> 
> 
> This is a much older review from TFTC and so it lacks in depth response time measurements. But based on the few measurements that were taken, the response times of this Philips (TP Vision) panel were not bad at all. Also keep in mind this was with ZERO overdrive enabled. So I say it's possible for Philips to have an "OK" performing panel when it comes to response times, nothing amazing like the Samsung G7 but also not horribly slow either.
> 
> View attachment 2462002


I remember that panel. Back in the day it was quite an outlier with it's fast pixel response times (for VA) however a lot of people just returned it due to the PWM controlled backlight used (caused headaches). The 4037 released the following year had serious image retention issues. Their most recent HDR1000 43" also had decent pixel response but also had noticeable dithering as it was actually a TV panel not meant to be viewed from typical 75-80cm monitor viewing distances. With Philips it is usually 2 steps forward 1 step back, they always have 1 big glaring issue.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Tal Shiar said:


> I remember that panel. Back in the day it was quite an outlier with it's fast pixel response times (for VA) however a lot of people just returned it due to the PWM controlled backlight used (caused headaches). The 4037 released the following year had serious image retention issues. Their most recent HDR1000 43" also had decent pixel response but also had noticeable dithering as it was actually a TV panel not meant to be viewed from typical 75-80cm monitor viewing distances. With Philips it is usually 2 steps forward 1 step back, they always have 1 big glaring issue.


Yeah it seems like those 40"+ monitors are really just using TV panels with either BGR subpixel layouts or other issues. Again this is pure speculation on my part, but I believe it's possible that this new Philips monitor is going to be reusing an existing 60Hz VA panel and then stuffing some 144Hz electronics into it. I checked TFTC's latest panel roadmap article and saw 0 evidence for any new flat high refresh VA panels under development which leads me to believe that reusing an existing panel is going to be the case. I also don't think there is more than a single 32" 60Hz flat VA panel out there which means that this BenQ 32" 4k VA is using the same panel that would theoretically be found in the new Philips model: BenQ EW3270U Review

Response time performance on the BenQ with no overdrive enabled:










So basically, if Philips can take this existing 60Hz flat VA panel, throw some 144Hz electronics into it and give it a decently tuned overdrive setting, then it just might be the upgrade that people who are shopping for a VA are looking for. 32"/4k/144Hz/~3000:1 contrast/ "OK"ish response times.


----------



## Liquoid

So I've been using this monitor in my rig for 2 years now. If I were to upgrade my GPU, is there a successor to this monitor in terms of 4K 144hz?


----------



## Molitro

I was thinking the same thing out of curiosity.
Does anything close to a 32" (or thereabouts) 4K 144hz panel with decent quality and contrast exist? 16:9, ultrawide...

Are we just doomed to wait until some oled technology is developed enough to used for desktop wihtout burn-in worries and doens't cost an arm and a leg, they just don't give a **** outside of TVs and we'll have to wait for years...?


----------



## Pedros

there's new 31.5", 1440p IPS monitors coming from Acer and Asus ( 240Hz for Acer and 175 for Asus ) ...

I'm eyeballing those ...


----------



## hhkb

Well I gave in and bought the LG 48CX. And it is glorious. That is all.


----------



## Pedros

Oled for PC use is still something I'm not 100% sure on the long run ... but really it's just my lack of knowledge maybe.


----------



## hhkb

Pedros said:


> Oled for PC use is still something I'm not 100% sure on the long run ... but really it's just my lack of knowledge maybe.


In the UK at least you can get 5 year cover on burn in from John Lewis. That's what I did, and so I'm not gonna worry about it. I'll report back in 5 years how it went.


----------



## Fanu

I don't live in apartment big enough (52m2) to use CX48 as my monitor, even in my living room thats the max size of TV that can fit in there without looking comically large and getting in the way of furniture :e

but even if it did fit as a monitor I wouldn't get it - this 32" LG is already the most I can use effectively, anything bigger would mean I would have to run all my apps in windowed mode and centered so I can more easily focus on them without moving my head constantly - yeah I could sit further back but my eyesight isn't what it used to be and running apps like office or playing RTS games with a lot of small text is a nightmare on a TV


----------



## hhkb

The size definitely isn’t without its drawbacks. It would be ideal at like 42” I think for PC usage, although the 48" has grown on me - I'm not sure I'd want to have smaller now. I have mine in a small office (around 5.5 m^2) on an 80cm deep desk. So it’s just over 70cm away from me when using keyboard and mouse, and about 1.6m if I sit back.

For FPS or games where I am using a mouse/kb and am close, I've been experimenting running them at 1440p unscaled, which is basically the same size as this 32". It has worked well and there is also virtually no input lag like this. Running at 4k works too and provides that immersive ultra-wide experience, but I'm not sure I like it so much. Although Doom Eternal was pretty epic when I played it at full 4k with HDR.

For my day job I’m liking it a lot more than the 32”. On Linux the fonts are much clearer than the LG 32" (which has the slight fuzziness to them). On Windows, Cleartype just looks like poop to me always, so it's hard to tell, but I think it's better there as well. The height of the screen is just under a 30" in portrait mode, which is perfect for coding or any task that benefits from portrait mode. It's basically 2.5x 30" in portrait mode stacked next to each other. At around 93 ppi, the 70cm distance is just right as well. I'm using a Linux window manager that lets me easily tile screens so they are centered (PaperWM) and this works great. I'm sure there is something similar in Windows to make it easier to manage your windows (just search up window manager for ultrawides, since it's the same issue for those). There have also been a few times where I had a giant log file to read and I just maximized it, and it was awesome not having to scroll around.

But where the LG really shines of course is when you sit back and watch content, or play immersive single player content on a controller. Then it is absolutely epic. Probably if you just want to do FPS/RTS PC gaming it is not worth it, since if I'm playing Overwatch or something like that competitively, I could care less about perfect blacks and want to run it at 1080p or 1440p. This screen really shines when you are enjoying single player content and want immersion, and can scoot back a bit. Although like I said, I'm finding it really great for productivity work as well, but ymmv.


----------



## AstroCat

I've had a LG 32GK850G for some time and I've really enjoyed it but I am missing HDR support. So, I'm looking for:

1440p
144Hz
32" (31.5")
Flat
HDR (600)
DP 1.4
G-sync compatible
VA panel

Since that doesn't exist and doesn't look to any time soon which is a bummer, I'd by an HDR version of the 32GK850G immediately.

So, I am testing out the Acer XB323U GP, which fulfills all my requirements but is IPS instead of VA.

The IPS glow and loss of contrast is real, especially the corner glow. But, the colors, motion are better and I get legit HDR.
It's a really tough call, the loss of contrast is a drag in dark settings in games, but having the colors and HDR is pretty cool.

Curious suggestions/recommendations for a VA panel with HDR? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pedros

AstroCat said:


> I've had a LG 32GK850G for some time and I've really enjoyed it but I am missing HDR support. So, I'm looking for:
> 
> 1440p
> 144Hz
> 32" (31.5")
> Flat
> HDR (600)
> DP 1.4
> G-sync compatible
> VA panel
> 
> Since that doesn't exist and doesn't look to any time soon which is a bummer, I'd by an HDR version of the 32GK850G immediately.
> 
> So, I am testing out the Acer XB323U GP, which fulfills all my requirements but is IPS instead of VA.
> 
> The IPS glow and loss of contrast is real, especially the corner glow. But, the colors, motion are better and I get legit HDR.
> It's a really tough call, the loss of contrast is a drag in dark settings in games, but having the colors and HDR is pretty cool.
> 
> Curious suggestions/recommendations for a VA panel with HDR?
> 
> Thanks!


I actually want this monitor ...i love the IPS colors.

Some questions, is that monitor DP 1.4? Can it handle 10bit mode at max refresh rate?


----------



## Leopardi

AstroCat said:


> I've had a LG 32GK850G for some time and I've really enjoyed it but I am missing HDR support. So, I'm looking for:
> 
> 1440p
> 144Hz
> 32" (31.5")
> Flat
> HDR (600)
> DP 1.4
> G-sync compatible
> VA panel
> 
> Since that doesn't exist and doesn't look to any time soon which is a bummer, I'd by an HDR version of the 32GK850G immediately.
> 
> So, I am testing out the Acer XB323U GP, which fulfills all my requirements but is IPS instead of VA.
> 
> The IPS glow and loss of contrast is real, especially the corner glow. But, the colors, motion are better and I get legit HDR.
> It's a really tough call, the loss of contrast is a drag in dark settings in games, but having the colors and HDR is pretty cool.
> 
> Curious suggestions/recommendations for a VA panel with HDR?
> 
> Thanks!


Wait for someone to take the Odyssey G7 panel and not ruin it by bending it.


----------



## Fanu

I've done a fresh install of windows 10 and have the latest graphics drivers
but I've noticed lately that my screen flickers every few seconds when in windows - I do not notice this issue in games and fullscreen apps, just when desktop is visible

any ideas as to what the issue might be? gsync is only enabled for fullscreen apps

edit
nevermind, its nvidia driver issue with 1080ti


----------



## Pedros

drivers, drivers, drivers ... 

well, I'm still having a hard moment to justify getting off this monitor, how about your guys?


----------



## MotherFo

This is probably the spiritual successor for this monitor:

Gsync compatible rather than native. 

My biggest issue with mine was it always ran so hot and would heat up my face. The gsync module seems to get warm as well as the panel

I am curious if this new version would be cooler

LG 32GP850-B 32” Ultragear QHD (2560 x 1440) Nano IPS Gaming Monitor w/ 1ms (GtG) Response Time & 165Hz Refresh Rate, NVIDIA G-SYNC Compatible with AMD FreeSync Premium, Tilt/Height/Pivot Adjustable Amazon.com


----------



## Leopardi

MotherFo said:


> This is probably the spiritual successor for this monitor:
> 
> Gsync compatible rather than native.
> 
> My biggest issue with mine was it always ran so hot and would heat up my face. The gsync module seems to get warm as well as the panel
> 
> I am curious if this new version would be cooler
> 
> LG 32GP850-B 32” Ultragear QHD (2560 x 1440) Nano IPS Gaming Monitor w/ 1ms (GtG) Response Time & 165Hz Refresh Rate, NVIDIA G-SYNC Compatible with AMD FreeSync Premium, Tilt/Height/Pivot Adjustable Amazon.com


My only real issue was the dynamic interlace patterns. Wonder if it's better with this one.

Edit: I'll take that back. It's Nano IPS (700:1 contrast), so nothing to look for.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

I grabbed one these last month and once it warmed up it was beautiful in games, but the brightness fall-off to the edges and text clarity made it hard to use for office work. 

It's weird, I have VA's currently and this one had the opposite viewing angle issue to my PB328Q's. My current monitors have a gamma shift down to the edges, but whites are pretty uniform. I wish they made a 144hz version of this panel, I would buy 3 instantly.


----------



## tvshacker

Has anyone tried plugging this monitor to an AMD card yet to test Freesync? @Pedros @hhkb @Fanu
I've been looking around and since Nvidia announced G-sync compatibility in 2019, some manufacturers updated the G-Sync modules to be also compatible with Freesync. My monitor was manufactured in May 2020, but I still haven't found confirmation if this monitor has an "updated" module and/or someone to borrow an AMD card off to run some tests.

G-Sync monitors that apparently were updated and have Freesync compatibility:

Model"Source"DELL AW3420DW








Freesync working on G-Sync monitors? Since when?


I bought the new Alienware 34 inch ultrawide, saw it for 40% off and couldn't resist. Once it got here connected and once windows got around to figuring out what this new monitor was(until it downloads the dell software from the store it's 'generic monitor') and then Adrenaline detected it, a...




www.techpowerup.com




Acer Predator XB273 Xhttps://tftcentral.co.uk/news/nvidi...esync-for-future-native-g-sync-module-screens (SEE STEP 2)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pedros

To be honest I didn't. Actually, this monitor is now with my kid connected to a PS5


----------



## tvshacker

Pedros said:


> To be honest I didn't. Actually, this monitor is now with my kid connected to a PS5


I was starting to lose faith on gettiing a reply! I think my boss's work desktop has a 560X graphics card. He's a bit of a "techie", I think that if I take the monitor there he'll let me play around with it.


----------



## Fanu

@tvshacker this monitor has a g-sync module and as such does not support freesync at all - I only used it with nvidia GPUs

this is what official manual has to say:

G-SYNC Monitor
• The monitor is purposely supporting the NVIDIA G-SYNC technology and targeting NVIDIA GPU.
• Requirement for using G-SYNC

Supported Interface: DisplayPort (System must support DisplayPort 1.2 directly from the GPU.)
Supported Graphic Card: A graphic card that supports NVIDIA’s G-SYNC is necessary.

and in order for this monitor to be updated, you need to use the (USB) service port on the back - as far as I am aware, LG did not push out any updates for this monitor (at least not to consumers directly so we could update it ourselves)
so in order to update this monitor you need to send it to LG - but I am not aware of any updates ever being released for this monitor

I still use it as my daily monitor (for gaming and office work) since I bought it (4 years ago?) and its still going strong

if you want freesync, there is a freesync variant of this monitor: LG 32GK850F Review | PCMonitors.info


----------



## tvshacker

Fanu said:


> @tvshacker this monitor has a g-sync module and as such does not support freesync at all - I only used it with nvidia GPUs
> 
> this is what official manual has to say:
> 
> G-SYNC Monitor
> • The monitor is purposely supporting the NVIDIA G-SYNC technology and targeting NVIDIA GPU.
> • Requirement for using G-SYNC
> 
> Supported Interface: DisplayPort (System must support DisplayPort 1.2 directly from the GPU.)
> Supported Graphic Card: A graphic card that supports NVIDIA’s G-SYNC is necessary.
> 
> and in order for this monitor to be updated, you need to use the (USB) service port on the back - as far as I am aware, LG did not push out any updates for this monitor (at least not to consumers directly so we could update it ourselves)
> so in order to update this monitor you need to send it to LG - but I am not aware of any updates ever being released for this monitor
> 
> I still use it as my daily monitor (for gaming and office work) since I bought it (4 years ago?) and its still going strong
> 
> if you want freesync, there is a freesync variant of this monitor: LG 32GK850F Review | PCMonitors.info


Thank you for your input! I like the monitor very much, I just wished I wasn't "stuck" with Nvidia at the moment. I feel that currently AMD provides better value. But if you consider the cost of replacing the monitor and GPU, then I should just stay with Nvidia...


----------

